# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Mummy's Mask - Shifting Sands [IC]

## Gwynfrid

*Mummy's Mask*

Chapter 3 - Shifting Sands


*Moonday, 20 Abadius, 4716 AR*

"Just upriver from the city of An stands its sister city Tephu: City of the Reed People and home to the Great Library of Tephu, the greatest repository of knowledge in Osirion. Tephu is an enigma, with secrets shrouded behind an innocent facade. The gently waving reeds hide the black-scaled hetkoshu, just as the smiling face of the Outer Sanctum conceals an empire of knowledge with lurking secrets and outrages. Some say the library is a living thing that winds through the city, ever-shifting and loath to give up its secrets. In truth, the full extent of the Great Library is a mystery known only to a handful blessed enough to walk its stacks and pluck knowledge from its branches." 
Excerpt from _Along the Sphinx_


Tephu lies downstream from Wati to the northwest, just a short boat ride across the River Sphinx. Ferries regularly ply the river, conveying people, goods, and livestock across the water, and their pilots cram the docks in the Veins and Bargetown. The Relic Knights, Heroes of the City, don't need to wait long for passage - in fact, several of Watis ferrymen get involved in a forceful dispute to know which of them is going to win the honor of carrying them downriver. The loudest of these, a towering Garundi man by the name of Djau, seems to be about to win the contest by sheer force of will, and the companions, rather than enduring another ten-minute argument, settle the matter by simply getting on board his barge. The fare for passage to Tephu is waved as a matter of course, and the journey, in the company of farmers, heaped piles of goods, and a good number of chickens, cows, and even camels, makes for a noisy and smelly, but thankfully short, trip. After only a few uneventful hours, they arrive safely in Tephu.

Surrounded by tall, swaying papyrus reeds and towering orchards of date palms, the ochre city teems with movement, its famous papyrus merchants busily filling the latest shipments for Sothis and beyond. Vershab and Calathon, having visited the place before, can explain how the papyrus of Tephu is said to not keep secrets; the secrets return home like fish returning to spawn. All knowledge eventually returns to the Great Library of Tephu, sitting among millions of words of recorded history and academic texts carefully shelved into the stacks, for the library to either boast about or hide.

Even more so than peacetime Wati, Tephu is hot, dusty, and busy. The group finds the streets full of hawkers and peddlers - Calathon recalls how they are well known for their stubbornness, sham charm, and inability to hear the word no. The group is immersed in this world as soon as they step off the ferry. They're offered everything from savory minced lamb, limes, olives, mint tea, and water to carpets (some of which the sellers claim to be "magic" carpets), camel hide leather goods, hookah pipes, pesh, pots and pans, and even camels and dancing girls and boys.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab gathers his robes about him and looks out at the throng with a mixture of concern and excitement. "I am looking forward to visiting the library again, but there are always so many _people_ here...someone always ends up touching me..." he trails off as he tries to shrink further into himself. "Perhaps someone can go in front and help clear the way? Please...?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi doesn't seem to even hear his companion.  Impressed as he is with the apparent finery gathered about- and all of it for sale!- he's already got two handfuls of minced lamb, and is engaging in discussion with a man apparently selling an attractive young lady.  He seems almost ready to let his companions march off without him before realizing that he'll shortly be left alone amidst the hustle and completely unaware of the location of the library.  With an unforced sigh, he turns away from the girl and hurries to catch up to the rest of his party.  

"'Zkin, gotta try 'is," he mumbles through a mouthful of meat, thrusting the bundle in his left hand towards his younger brother.  He swallows, with some apparent difficulty.  "_Loads_ better'n that stuff at the Hookah!"

He notices Vershab between the Lehasti and Azkin, looking decidedly uncomfortable.  "What tick bit his backside?" he mutters conspiratorially to his brother.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Good day, Glorious Lady of the Dawnflower!" It is a young boy, seemingly of an age similar to Azkin's, who addresses Lehasti with a deep bow. "What would the lady like to enjoy, on her first and no doubt marvelous day in the City of Reeds? I can guide you to the most welcoming coffee houses! Or would you like to take a deserved bath in a hammam? Or perhaps to taste the universe's greatest dates? Olives? Green lemons, or green tea? Acquire a fabulous carpet? Oh, what am I thinking! Of course, of course, it has to be Tephu's papyrus, best in Osirion, famous in Katapesh, renowned all the way to  Absalom and beyond in the great frozen north! Copied in Qadira, but these scoundrels will never succeed in imitating us! Come with me, come with me! I am friends with all the best traders in Tephu! For a modest fee I will even give you a tour of our great city!" Dressed in a light, reddish shirt and a bright blue fez, his jet black hair framing a comely face, he speaks at an insanely fast speed as he vies for the paladin's attention.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab shrinks back from the boy, retreating even further into his robes. With the magic of his enchanted sleeves disguising him as a veiled desert nomad it isn't hard to avoid the sun, but it is clear that he is supremely uncomfortable with the press of people. "If he can lead us to the library, I would like to begin our research." he says, quietly to Lehasti. "I may come out to see the city, but only after the crowds have cleared out somewhat..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi eyes the boy distrustfully.  He doesn't make any effort to respond verbally, though the force with which he tears another bite of lamb suggests he considers the prospect less than inspiring...

----------


## JWallyR

> "Perhaps someone can go in front and help clear the way? Please...?"


Lehasti raises an eyebrow in a mixture of amusement and irritation at the scholar's reaction to the press of the throng. With a few bold steps and a deliberate shift in posture to emphasize her imposing stature, the paladin steps more firmly to the fore. The bustling crowd seems to respond in the manner of people accustomed to the move-or-be-moved dynamic of a busy street, and within a few steps the party seems to be making easier progress.

Azkin accepts the proffered bundle from his brother with the beginnings of an amused grin tugging the corner of his mouth upward. He opens his mouth to speak, but is forestalled by the sudden interjection of the boy addressing his mistress. He turns an appraising look on the boy.

Meanwhile, Lehasti addresses the bold young man with a congenial smile. "A good day to you as well, my young friend. Your offer is tempting, but pleasure is not the errand that brings us to your fair city. No, my friends and I must make use of what daylight remains to escort my friend here," she gestures to Vershab, "to the Great Library to seek knowledge to aid us in our quest. However," the paladin strokes her chin with her thumb and forefinger in a theatrically thoughtful manner, "I possess neither the skill nor the desire for such pursuits, and the day warms. Perhaps some refreshments will be in order..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive checks for Lehasti: (1d20+3)[*10*]
And Azkin: (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The boy glances at Turi, notices his reaction, and responds with a lighthearted wink. "Naturally, Masters! I shall endeavor to make your stay in Tephu a gloriously pleasant one! After all, this is the most hospitable place in all of Osirion!" He bows deeply, not for the first or the last time. "My name is Sabef, and it will be my honor to help you with all your needs!" The boy's speech continues unabated as he guides the group into the busy streets of the city. If anything, his presence makes the Relic Knights' stroll though the New City (the quarter closest to the Sphinx's bank) faster, as he pushes away the innumerable merchants and peddlers trying to entice the travelers to look at their wares. Sabef is visibly mindful of Vershab's reticence, and goes out of his way to make sure the anxious scholar is left alone - some beggars and hawkers get pushed away, with a few well-placed kicks when necessary.

"Indeed, the Great Library is our city's pride and greatest claim to fame, and I will be sure to show you there most promptly. But first, refreshments for the honored Lady and her companions, certainly, are in order. If you are among us for several days, you will need a room to rest, too! Fortunately, I know just the place. The Inn of the Desert Winds is a friendly and comfortable one, just right for visitors of your station! And they have this pomegranate liqueur, the likes of which you will never find anywhere else! Quite famous actually..." Speaking continuously even as he deftly navigates Tephu's bustling alleyways, Sabef continues to vaunt the marvels of his home town to his charges all along the way to the promised inn.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lehasti feels that Sabef is just a friendly person, eager to help. Azkin judges he's making a living off travelers. This is nothing out of the ordinary, and it might even be a honest occupation.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As their guide clears the way and helps to ensure that Vershab is comfortably separated from the bustling crowd the arcanist seems to relax, even smiling on occasion at the boy's speech. At the mention of an inn he slips forward and shyly asks, "Is this inn close to the library? And does it have private rooms where one can study and work without threat of distractions?" 

After the boy responds Vershab nods his thanks and slips back into the middle of the party, shading his face behind the disguised Mask and looking around him with a mixture of excitement and fear. With his allies surrounding him he seems to steadily feel better after the initial shock of the crowd and merchants. "This 'liqueur' the boy mentioned - do you think it is strong? I might try it if it isn't too biting..." he says to the others, quietly.

----------


## JWallyR

> "This 'liqueur' the boy mentioned - do you think it is strong? I might try it if it isn't too biting..." he says to the others, quietly.


Lehasti raises her eyebrows in surprise for a moment before grinning broadly. Quickly regaining control of her features, she turns to Vershab, her expression one of theatrically exaggerated shock. "Friend Vershab- has the day's heat overcome your better judgment, or has some other madness seized you? Next you'll be abandoning your studies to listen to a storyteller by the fireplace, and might even enjoy yourself!" The paladin's gaze lingers on the arcanist for a few heartbeats, and she gives him a friendly wink before turning to address their young guide once more.

"Now that you have piqued our resident scholar's academic interest in such a libation, how could we refuse such an invitation? What other comforts might await travel-weary souls such as ourselves?" The paladin's warm, welcoming smile returns to the talkative boy.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi continues to plod along, sullenly trailing a few steps behind Vershab.  He eyes their guide distrustfully, without acknowledging either the arcanist's unusual behavior or Lehasti's playful banter.  Focused with apparent single-mindedness on the meat pie still in his hand, it vanishes down his gullet in what might be an impressive display of consumption, were it not for the hoopla providing more than sufficient distraction.  

His hands, now freed of their savory occupants, disappear beneath the folds of his robe.  His eyes scan the crowds, perhaps lingering more on their guide than is strictly necessary.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sabef continues his enthusiastic description of his home city along the way as he continues to push various beggars and shopkeepers aside, and soon enough the group leaves Tephu's Medina and its complex maze of shops. Everything from brass lamps, herbs, and spices to linen and cotton fabric, enormous clay pots, copperware, and more is on sale here, but the companions and especially Vershab are more at ease once the din of the crowds and the bustle of aggressive salesmen is behind them. The boy shares a broad description of the city and its main areas.

*Spoiler: Map of Tephu*
Show




The Inn of the Desert Inn turns out to be as advertised, a comfortable and well-furnished place to rest. In a spacious tavern, a few of patrons are enjoying an afternoon drink, under the attentive eye of a middle-aged, friendly and smiling woman bartender. 

"Esteemed travellers! I can see you found a most excellent guide, and you're in the right place!" A good-humoured wink at Sabef accompanies her words. "What can I serve you at this hour?"

----------


## JWallyR

"Young master Sabef tells me that a particular pomegranate liqueur is a specialty of the house, and from his description it will do all but revive the dead! I imagine that dampening a travel-dry tongue is well within its restorative powers. " The paladin's eyes twinkle, and a playful, lopsided grin dances about her tanned cheeks. "If it is not so strong as to separate my friend here from his wits," she gestures at Vershab, "we may have need of more than one!"

As the barwoman bustles off to retrieve a few refreshments, Lehasti reaches into her belt pouch and retrieves a silver coin. "A little thanks, my friend, for the warmth of your welcome and for guiding us to this fine establishment. If you can lead us as swiftly to the Great Library after this reprieve from the day's heat, you may become acquainted with this one's brother." She winks conspiratorially at Sabef.

*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

To influence Sabef's attitude: (1d20+15)[*28*]
Might as well throw one in for the barkeep: (1d20+15)[*24*]


Azkin's calm but watchful gaze passes across the inhabitants of the common area, and he reaches one elbow out gently to his brother. "They seem to be friendly enough to me, Turi. Maybe you can relax a little, least 'til we're back out on the road?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Too shocked to respond, Vershab hides deeper in his robe, uncomfortable at Lehasti's jostling. "The drink sounded tasty...why would she criticize me?" he mutters before shaking his head and following the others. It is clear the arcanist doesn't understand the unspoken hints, but isn't upset - just confused.

Once at the inn, the hood of the man's cloak down, Vershab sighs at the less crowded space. "Ah, that's much better. Now I can see about something to clear the dust out of my mouth," he says as he begins to approach the bar. When Lehasti speaks up again he watches and then shyly nods as the matron looks his way. "One, please," he says simply, holding up a finger as if to clarify how many drinks he would like. Then, sitting at the bar he waits and watches, his face emotionless as ever.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi's expression visibly softens as they leave the worst of the masses behind.  Still, he maintains a carefully guarded expression until he shuffles through the open door of the inn.  More protected from the dust than the oppressive heat by the building's walls, he nonetheless offers a begrudged nod of acceptance and greeting towards their unlikely host.  "I'll be happy for anything to wash the grit away and banish the heat," he adds, hoping for something cool and relatively weak on the alcohol spectrum.  

Before long, he slumps into one of the well-cushioned seats, travel having made for an unusually weary youngster despite the early hour.  He reclines, arms folded behind his head with a contented expression as he waits for the bartender's return.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sabef makes a little bow as he accepts Lehasti's coin, and promptly pockets it. "The Great Library... but certainly, this shall be our next stop. The pride of the city, I am sure you will be most impressed..." He's interrupted by the bartender coming with a large copper tray, carrying delicate-looking glasses full with a fragrant purple liquid, which she deftly places in front of her thirsty customers.

"Good morning, Thabat! I hope the day is bringing you as brisk a business as this delicious smell deserves!" Sabef's easy-going manner brings a smile to the face of the woman. "You scoundrel! You know that flattery is your best chance to get a taste of what's in the oven right now, don't you!" Thus addressed, the grinning lad retorts, "Ah, but I deserve it in other ways as well! Look, I just guided these noble visitors from Wati to your esteemed establishment! Surely, such a good deed to both you and them cannot come without some sort of reward, am I right?"

The woman brushes the youngster away, to address her new patrons. "Don't listen to him, my lady, and gentlemen! He fancies himself a business broker, but he's just a tourist guide! Not a bad one, I must admit... Notice how he brought you here just in time for lunch? But if it is lodging that you seek, my comfortable rooms are ready to welcome visitors of your rank... My name is Thabat Pehta, owner of this place, I daresay one of the finest in town!" The smile is endearing, even as it is businesslike. And, to judge by the mouth-watering scents that billow from the kitchen throughout the common room, the place does feel like a welcoming one indeed. As for the pomegranate liqueur, it is downright delicious, with a careful balance of fruit and acidity, tempered with a mild alcoholic degree.

*Spoiler*
Show

This is very good inn, and prices are in keeping with its station, although well within the party's means at 3gp a night with breakfast, 6sp lunch, 8sp dinner, or 4gp for full board. I'll hand-wave the costs of drinks, unless the group makes this a big party.

Having enjoyed an excellent lunch consisting of a choice of roasted waterfowl, roasted vegetables, grilled fish, baking bread, and bean or barley stew with sliced eggs, the group feels ready for the afternoon ahead.

*Spoiler*
Show

Let me know if you'd like to do something else before heading to the library.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab sips his drink carefully at first before his eyes go wide. "This is _very_ good. I can see how one could become inebriated drinking something this tasty" he says woodenly as he sits back and seems to enjoy it. His appearance is nearly relaxed, if you could ignore the stiffness of his back and neck as he looks forward. "Do they allow food in the Great Library? I would assume not - out of concern for pests and dirtying the shelves - but if so, I would like to order some food to bring with us."

When it becomes clear that the party will eat before leaving, the Arcanist shrugs and digs into his meal with singular focus. Once done eating he waits silently, muttering quietly to himself as he stares into the in-between spaces between himself and others.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Having enjoyed the best, most leisurely lunch they've had in a long time, the Relic Knights eventually make for the Old City. "The library opens at mid-morning and remains open until the sun sets," the volubile Sabef explains along the way. "If it is knowledge you seek, surely there is no better place!"

Looming over the Great Plaza, the high blue dome of Tephu's Great Library, topped with shining gold pinnacles, towers over the surrounding buildings. Huge columns rise from immense footings along the edifice's sheer walls. Enormous bronze doors, etched with the images of rampant sphinxes, lead into the library's interior. Four bored-looking library guards stand watch in front of the doors, letting the visitors enter without comment.

Once inside, the companions find themselves in a cavernous entrance hall. Statues of enigmatic sphinxes sit in each corner of the room, their gazes an impossible mixture of pleasure and defiance. Archways in three walls open into larger spaces, the chambers beyond drowning in books, ledgers, librams, scrolls, clay tablets, tomes, and other more obscure forms of record, held in countless shelves and cabinets. The smell of old books is almost overpowering...

Two library curators sit behind a large, ornate desk, lit by a magnificent lantern seemingly made of water, in the center of the hall.

*Spoiler: Library curator*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Suddenly back in his element, Vershab immediately takes initiative and approaches one of the curators. "Good day, oh keeper of knowledge! My companions and I wish to peruse the records of our great nation's history, specifically the great pharaohs of old and antiquity. Where can we find such tomes? Our cause is just and our needs urgent..." he says as he gestures grandly, his entire demeanor animated and confident, if still a bit off.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

So, this is where we being investigating the Forgotton Pharoah, right? If I am off, let me know, but otherwise Vershab is going to try to dive right into the research. I would give you a Knowledge check, but I cannot remember the modifiers and cannot access my character sheet right now. Anyone else able to help?

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Good day to you, honored visitor. As one who seeks knowledge, you headed to the right place", the curator answers the inquiring scholar. His tone is welcoming, if a little on the stern side, a seriousness that befits a devotee of Nethys the All-Seeing Eye. 

"You are here in the Outer Sanctum of the Great Library, where you will find enough records to last several lifetimes of research. I will recommend you begin with the Outer Stacks, which are free to access for any and all, even though it is customary to make a small donation - to honor Nethys as much as to help support our conservation and indexing work. My colleague and myself are here to guide you through our collections."

In rooms on either side of the entrance, quiet, smaller rooms with work tables allow visitors to study their findings in a quiet place. Behind the desk, a huge chambrer, its walls at least twenty fee in height, holds an incredible mass of books, scrolls, tablets and records of every possible description, by far the largest library Vershab has ever seen in his life. 

*Spoiler: map*
Show




The curator guides the group inside, and points to a set of shelves expanding all the way up to the high ceiling. "Now, dynasties of the more distant past... You will find that kind of material in this section, I believe."

*Spoiler: Library research rules*
Show

Each library or collection of the Great Library has two statistics: a Complexity rating, which reflects the confusion of the librarys contents, and knowledge points (kp), which are an abstract  representation of the amount of information a given collection contains. A librarys Complexity rating acts as the DC for a Research check to unravel that librarys clues. A Research check is essentially a Knowledge skill check, though each library details the specific Knowledge skills that may be used for Research checks based on the nature of that librarys specific collection. A PC can attempt one Research check for each full day of research (from dawn to dusk). A character cannot take 10 or take 20 on a Research check, but Research checks can be made untrained due to the Great Librarys extensive collections. Each library grants a bonus on specific Knowledge checks (including Research checks) made within that library, and each full day of research (dawn to dusk) in a library grants a cumulative +1 bonus on Research checks in that library. In addition, up to two additional characters can aid another in research; if an assisting character rolls a 10 or higher on a Research check, the characters gain a +2 bonus on the primary Research check.

Succeeding at a Research check reduces a librarys knowledge points, similar to dealing damage to a creatures hit points. As the knowledge points decrease, a library reveals its secrets. How much a librarys knowledge points decrease depends on the characters class: Int modifier +1d12 for Bards, +1d8 for particularly scholastic characters like alchemists and wizards, +1d4 for others. For every 5 by which a Research check exceeds the librarys Complexity rating, the librarys knowledge points are reduced by 1 additional point. Rolling a natural 20 or 1 on a Research check acts like a critical threat or failure. When a librarys knowledge points reach 0, the PCs have learned everything they can from that library. 

The Outer Sanctum has a Complexity of 15. In it, it is possible to conduct the following types of research : Knowledge (local), Knowledge (history), or Knowledge (nobility); it provides a Knowledge bonus of +2.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab follows the curator into the library with a wide smile on his face. "It doesn't matter how often I visit, I am always impressed by this wonderful place," he says quietly. Then he turns to the guide and asks, "How much is customary for a donation to peruse this portion of the stacks?"

After receiving an answer and paying the donation, Vershab looks at his allies and says, "Your help will be very valuable - there are simply too many books for one person to read them all at once outside of high magics slowing the passage of time. If you will collect books likely to contain the information we seek and bring them to me, I will see if the books contain clues to our riddle. Shall we begin?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

These rolls do NOT include modifiers (including that from the library itself or from allies assisting). Please check out my character sheet.

Knowledge (Nobility): (1d20)[*20*]
Research "Damage" dealt: (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi follows their guide to the library, his face an odd mixture at relief to be getting on with their task and irritation for all the fun-looking shops they're passing on the way to a _library.  Ugh._

He steps past the bored guards, a smirk on his lips- _They look even more excited to be here than Lehasti._- and his jaw drops.  If the entry hall weren't enough, with its huge sphinxes about, the rooms beyond are, they're _huge!_  "How..."  Eyes like dinner plates, he turns about to try and take it all in, clearly overwhelmed.  "How is there so much to know?" he asks, unable to comprehend the depth of knowledge stored in such a place.  He follows Vershab in a daze, completely unable to master himself in a place seemingly designed to make mere mortals seem even smaller than they already are.  

Turi doesn't even register the curator's words, lost as he is in the shelves, the books, the scrolls and tablets.  A tug on his sleeve from Azkin keeps him from getting left behind as the group wanders into a side room with worktables.  At Vershab's request, the youngster looks to the arcanist.  "You want me to what?" he asks, having honestly not internalized the question.  He blinks twice as Vershab impatiently repeats himself, and nods slowly.  "Uhh...  Yeah," he mumbles lamely.  "I can..." he looks around the room, still clearly unsure about himself.  "Uh.  I can try."

Without any more words, he wanders towards the shelves and begins scanning their contents for...  something.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Do we *have* to use the same research check as Vershab, or can we use any of the aforementioned skills?
If he's allowed to use other skills, know (local) has a +5 mod, and (nobility) a +4.  History is a +0.
(1d20)[*6*] research to assist Vershab.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti grins good-naturedly at the friendly banter between Sabef and Thabat, but as the mingled aromas of the liqueur and the kitchen reach her nostrils, the paladin's eyebrows rise involuntarily.




> "My name is Thabat Pehta, owner of this place, I daresay one of the finest in town!"


"Judging by the scents of your wares, I am quite prepared to be convinced!" A note of feigned surprise enters the paladin's voice. "But, alas! Where are my manners. I am Lehasti Gesmeha," the paladin rises to give a brief, but courteous bow to the barwoman, "and it is both my duty and pleasure to represent the Relic Knights, who stand before you. I am relieved to find that a comfortable rest awaits us each day upon the conclusion of the business that gives rise to our errand in your fine city."




> Vershab sips his drink carefully at first before his eyes go wide. "This is _very_ good. I can see how one could become inebriated drinking something this tasty," he says woodenly as he sits back and seems to enjoy it. His appearance is nearly relaxed, if you could ignore the stiffness of his back and neck as he looks forward. "Do they allow food in the Great Library? I would assume not - out of concern for pests and dirtying the shelves - but if so, I would like to order some food to bring with us."


Lehasti's eyes twinkle merrily at Vershab's dry observations. Adopting a theatrically sermonizing tone, the paladin says, "Not all who imbibe do so for drunkenness' sake... but broad is the way that leads to temptation, and so sweet a libation as this? A seductive signpost on the road indeed!" Brows risen in feigned indignation, the paladin swirls her glass before lifting it to her lips and sipping gently from it. "A horrible thing, this temptation..." she seems to muse thoughtfully.



Her hunger and thirst amply sated, Lehasti joins Sabef at the fore of their progression, listening to the young man's continuous stream with equal parts interest and amusement. Her perfunctory glances at the landmarks and architectural features that they pass gives away that her amusement is founded more on his manner and delivery than any great desire to acquaint herself with the city's buildings. As they approach the Great Library, however, even the paladin is moved to release a low whistle at the grandeur and sheer magnitude.




> "Your help will be very valuable - there are simply too many books for one person to read them all at once outside of high magics slowing the passage of time. If you will collect books likely to contain the information we seek and bring them to me, I will see if the books contain clues to our riddle. Shall we begin?"


Lehasti pauses visibly at Vershab's question. For a moment, the friendly, outgoing warrior woman seems to be at a loss for words. Recovering herself, she stands to her full height, subconsciously adopting a nearly military stance of attention, and answers the scholar with a tone much like a junior soldier responding to an officer, "Indeed we shall. The day wanes apace." With a meaningful look at Azkin (who nods grudgingly), the paladin and her young protege break from the group to begin their own searches.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti's Knowledge (Nobility) Check: (1d20+4)[*12*] and "damage": (1d4)[*4*]
Azkin's Knowledge (Locak) Check: (1d20+1)[*8*] and "damage": (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Calathon looks at his godson's excitement with gentle fondness. "I take it you'll be compiling a full list of the dynasties' succession rolls for the past six millennia without breaking a sweat... All right, I'll go check for the record of Djederet II's  reign, that will give us a good start."  The two scholars get to work, with Turi's help, while Lehasti's and Azkin's attempt to browse the library scrolls more or less at random is met with an expected lack of success. After a few hours of perusing the well-kept, well-organized records, the group gathers again, and the two experts compare notes. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Calathon, Knowledge(History) rolled 29 in OOC (incl +2 bonus from the library) for 7 "damage".

Outcome: DC exceeded by more than 10, for a +2 in effectiveness for a total of *9*.

Turi needed to use Knowledge(Nobility), the same skill as the one he's trying to help with. He just succeeds! This brings Vershab's total bonus to +9+2+2=+13 for a total of 33, more than 15 over the DC for a +3 additional "damage". He also confirms (in OOC) for double "damage". He rolled 5 then 6, plus his Int bonus doubled, plus the extra +3 doubled, for a total of... *27*. That's as good as it gets. Unfortunately, there's a limit to this success.



They come to a clear, joint conclusion: Not only does the Outer Sanctum seem to be missing quite a lot of knowledge, but some of the more interesting and secretive works appear to have been deliberately removed. They come to inquire with the curators. 

"Indeed, our own research shows that there are missing records for several pharaohs. In addition, we've always taken good care to sort the documents in such a way that the more commonly used be the easiest to access. Those tend to be the most recent. If you're looking for some of the less well-known dynasties and older families, such will be found in the Upper Stacks, in the Great Chamber of Knowledge.

Entry to that portion of the Great Libray is more controlled, I'm afraid. By order of the haty-a of Tephu, we are mandated to ask for a donation of no less than fifty pharaohs per day of research."


*Spoiler*
Show

1 pharaoh = 1 gp.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The day passes in pleasurable work for Vershab, as he seems entirely in his natural element in the museum. However, as the disappointing results of their research become apparent he gets distraught, somewhat visibly. He can be heard mumbling, "This is _not_ complete! Why can't I finish this? Where is it...?" throughout the last hour as it become clear that in spite of the collected books they aren't finding what they need.

Allowing others to speak with the curators (due to being so obviously upset) Vershab exclaims, "What?!? Why didn't someone say so earlier! Now we won't be able to finish today - I *need* to finish this!" Looking at the others and appearing to forget the curator's presence for a moment, Vershab says, "We must get access to these 'Upper Stacks' tomorrow! Perhaps we can perform a service for the haty-a or pay their donation? Please!"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I intend this to portray something like an OCD or autism-scale emotional reaction for Vershab. As a player, I am fine with paying either the donation or performing some task for the folks here - whichever progresses the story better. I suspect we will need to start making more money soon, but that is easier as we get to be higher level...Vershab could even sell his spellcasting services for a couple of days and make the money, if needed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi manages to comport himself decently well.  Surprisingly, as the day wanes, he finds that he's recognizing more and more of the pharaohs names, and starting to piece together some ideas of what Vershab might be looking for.  He's totally unprepared for the man's outburst however, and his sudden reticence shows it.  Each delivered resource seems only to heighten Vershab's distress and it doesn't take long for the unease to spread to the youngster.  

Oddly, it comes as some relief to Turi that they've just been looking in the wrong place.  "It's not a waste," he offers in an attempt to be helpful.  "Look how much we've learned today!  We'll just have to keep working at it!  Here, I can make the donation."  Without much preamble, Turi retrieves a pouch from his pack and counts out the coin to one of the curators.  The bag jingles perhaps a bit conspicuously as he shoulders it, prepared to venture deeper into the library.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab's reaction to Turi's efforts is hardly noticeable at first, but when the librarians open up the Upper Stacks immediately after his donation the scholar's relief is palpable. "Whew! Thank you, Turi - that will surely help. Now, let's focus on these names and dynasties..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Nobility) (1d20)[*2*] - not counting any modifiers
Research "damage" (1d8)[*7*] - not counting any modifiers

----------


## Gwynfrid

Having politely accepted Turi's gold in Nethys' name, the curator brings the group to the Great Chamber of Knowledge, beyond the archway at the end of the Processional of Learning. The Great Chamber is breathtaking to behold, a vast, pillared hall soaring upward to a great dome overhead, an airy vastness appropriately painted with stars and clouds. A ring of columns runs around the perimeter, supporting a gallery at the base of the dome. Countless shelves divide the chamber, rising so high that ladders are needed to climb them. These shelves are in turn separated by a bewildering variety of boxes, cabinets, cases, and chests. Littered among these towers of knowledge are benches, reading tables, huge desks for spreading maps, and elaborate displays. The flickering light of lamps and lanterns mingle throughout the space.

At the far end of the Great Chamber of Knowledge, it is impossible to miss an immense, circular bronze door that rises amid a wall of huge limestone blocks. A single hieroglyph of an eye engraved in the center is the doors only feature. A dozen paces in front of it stands an effigy made out of iron, some nine feet tall, vaguely resembling an obese pharaoh.

Looking upwards, the companions note the vaulted dome of the library, rising like the heavens above the floor of the main chamber. A broad balcony circles the base  of the dome, lined with shelves and piles of books that loom like cliffs on the brink of collapse. A jumbling array of ladders climb to these teetering shelves, propped against the stacks, hung from ledges, dangling from wires overhanging the library far below, or fashioned from spikes hammered into the walls.

"What you're looking for is likely somewhere in the Outer Stacks", the curator says. "Beware the ladders, they are quite unstable."

*Spoiler*
Show



Following up research in the Upper Stacks requires a DC10 Climb check.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab audibly gulps. "We have to climb up there?" he asks. "I would much rather fly up there - is there any reason I cannot use magic to fly up to the stacks?" he continues, looking at the librarian.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Of course, Sir, we have no objection to your using magic for that purpose, if you so prefer." The curator's nod and quick response hints that Vershab isn't the first practitioner of the arcane to come up with the idea.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods before opening his spellbook. Then, he pauses, frozen in thought. "There won't be enough time..." he mutters as he reviews his notes. Then, turning to his allies he says, "Well, even if I were to use the magic I know, it wouldn't last nearly long enough for a thorough review of the stacks. With other spells I might be able to make something work, but I will need to either research their magic or study with someone who has mastered them. Do we wish to try to research today in any case? My climbing skills are woefully limited and I loath the idea of falling from such heights..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi peers inquisitively at the ladders.  "They don't look so bad to me..." he wonders aloud.  With a little more care than he normally would, he mounts the nearest ladder, and finds he has no real trouble maintaining his balance.  It takes concentration and patience, but fortunately (for now), nothing immediately distracting develops in the stacks.

*Spoiler: Climbing*
Show

I didn't even think about it before, but we should be able to take 10, right?  If not, I can write a blurb about feeling uneasy and removing his armor to balance better.  That's also not accounting for assists which seem reasonable, given the nature of the check.


From midway up one of the ladders, he looks over his shoulder to the scholar and the rest of his companions on the floor.  "Azkin, if you can hold the ladder steady for me?  Vershab, what do you need me to grab?"

*Spoiler: Research*
Show

Once more, the same mods will apply, and Turi will "aid" Vershab in the research: (1d20)[*6*] (+0 for history, +4 for nobility, +5 for local).  Other mods will apply if those particular skills don't.

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show

You can totally take 10. This comes to show that research is less dangerous as a team! I'm not asking you to roll for more knowledge, because your initial results were more than enough to get you this far.


Deftly but cautiously, Turi ascends the ladders. They are well constructed, but the height is impressive, leading to some unsettling oscillations when at the top. Turi, however, remains steady as he grabs books as indicated by Vershab, 60 feet in the air. Multiple ascensions later, a stack of books and scrolls piled between Vershab and Calathon provides ample material for the two scholars to peruse.

Calathon finds a papyrus scroll dating from Osirions Second Age, over 6000 years ago, referencing a "lost" pharaoh named Hakotep. The scroll ascribes the epithet of "Sky Pharaoh" to the forgotten ruler, and recounts his ability to "ride the stars by night." The scroll even contains a crude illustration of the Sky Pharaoh, a figure standing upon a dais surrounded by glass and crystal. Looking closer, he notes that the dais and crystals are floating, seemingly part of a vast temple that somehow sits in the night sky. 

On a hunch, Vershab looks at a leftover stack of papyrus documents, to find an obscure index, compiled by a previous curator of the library. It lists the scroll referencing Hakotep as one of many that were copied from the personal library of the Sky Pharaoh. The index reveals this collection of scrolls is held in a part of the Great Library's Inner Sanctum called the Spiral Archive, described as a chamber resembling a vertical scroll tube crossed by a latticework of papyrus bridges.

While Turi gets busy replacing all the books in their elevated places, Vershab goes to ask the curator again.

"Indeed, your research is leading you to even more rare and restricted areas of the Library. I have to advise that you seek permission from the haty-a herself. The Inner Sanctum - he points to the enormous bronze door - contains such secrets that it comes under her personal purview to allow access."

----------


## Farmerbink

At the revelation of yet another place of research, Turi shrugs.  "Kinda figured."  He goes about the business of replacing their references with the same caution that has kept him safe on the ladders thus far, and though it takes some time, he alights on the floor before too long, a light sheen of dampness beginning to form on his brow.  

He wipes away the sweat with the back of his hand, sauntering up to Vershab just as the scholar receives the curator's response.  He frowns in unfeigned concern, taking in the sight of the huge bronze door with a heavy dose of caution for what must be very important- or dangerous- information stored beyond.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's brows furrow in disapproval of the curator's admission of the missing information, but the vehemence of Vershab's outburst seems to take her wholly by surprise. Momentarily at a loss for words, the paladin notes Turi's proffering of the expected donation with approval. "Nonsense, Turi," she says, "while your generosity is to your credit, this is a shared effort and you will not bear the burden alone." Fishing out a handful of her own coins, she passes a few to the older of the brothers.

The paladin's wonderment at the architectural wonders of the Great Chamber is short-lived; the condition of the ladders inspires a skeptically appraising glare from the paladin. At Turi's request, Azkin moves to steady one of the ladders. With a curt gesture,Lehasti beckons her protege to man one side of the ladder while she herself secures the other with her confident grip. Her expression as she gauges Turi's methodical scaling of each ladder is tinted with a hint of relief, whether concerning the boy's ability to scale the ladders in her (or Vershab's) place or the fact that she is able to assist in the effort without being directly involved with the musty tomes herself.



"Well, " says Lehasti, "our errand is of the utmost import; I don't doubt that we will have the permission we so require. Shall we?" The paladin gestures out toward the main entrance. "I see no reason to tarry."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab controls himself, if barely, at the news. "Yes...we _must_ get access. Please lead us to someone who can provide us access. If we must speak with the haty-a personally, lead the way!" he says, his voice nearly choking with emotion as he rubs his hands and picks at his robes in agitation.

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Toilday, 21 Abadius*

Having enjoyed an excellent dinner and spent a comfortable night in the decidedly pleasant Inn of the Desert Winds, the group reconvenes at breakfast. As if by magic, Sabef reappears in their midst, ready to share his knowledge of the local government (and the delicious coffee and date bread, too).

"The haty-a of Tephu's name is Deka An-Keret. She oversees the city and the region in the name of the pharaoh, Khemet III, blessed be his divine name. The seat of government is the Sanctuary of Nethys, across the Plaza of the Bright Horizon on the opposite side from the Great Library. The haty-a is also the High Priestess of Nethys... I'm afraid getting an audience with her is not going to be easy."

Undeterred, the companions make for the Sanctuary. They are met by a veiled priestess who introduces herself as Deaconess Sekek. Indeed, Sabef seems to have been correct in his assessment.

"I welcome you as guests to our Sanctuary. I understand you wish to talk to the haty-a and I do not wish to sound dismissive of your needs. However, the haty-a is kept very busy with both civic and religious duties, as I'm sure you will understand. She has no time for audiences with casual visitors, unfortunately."

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin eyes the deaconess appraisingly, and then prayerfully places the palm of his hand on the shoulder of his mistress. Lehasti turns her head at the touch, and greets the young cleric's serious face with a warm and comforting smile.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin activates Touch of Glory, granting Lehasti a +5 on the next Charisma-based check.


The paladin turns to meet the calm but watchful gaze of the priestess with a disarmingly warm smile of her own. "Allow me to introduce myself, honored priestess- my name is Lehasti Gesmeha, and it is my sacred duty and great honor to represent the Relic Knights, who now stand before you." The paladin steps to the side, gesturing with a wave to the remainder of the party. "I can only imagine that news of the recent... unpleasantness in Wati has reached the ears of your order?" The paladin pauses for a moment, watching for an expression of understanding on the priestess's face.

"While I cannot elaborate at this time, allow me to assure you that our business with Her Excellency is no casual visit or social call. We have the good fortune to become acquainted with your fine city only in pursuit of important business charged to us by the Pharasmin leadership of Wati- and in an effort to prevent similar disturbances beyond its borders." The paladin's warm and welcoming tone fades into one of quiet urgency. "Trust me when I say that the haty-a wants to speak to us, whether or not she yet knows it."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy check to influence attitude and/or make a request: (1d20+20)[*32*]

----------


## Farmerbink

*The previous night:* Turi shrugs, content to accept whatever Lehasti considers as her fair share.  

After they've discovered yet another setback: As gently as he can, Turi tries to redirect Vershab's urgency.  "Obviously we need to hurry, but we've already made a lot of progress!  Look at how much we've discovered already!  Besides, _I_ need some sleep," he points at Vershab, "and judging from your eyes and slouch, you do too.  Let's head back to the inn for the night and start again first thing tomorrow."

Sabef's warning falls on Turi's deaf ears as the young erstwhile urchin stuffs his face with date bread eagerly.  Still unaccustomed to having as much food as he wants, he eats quickly, until more than a little over-full, and finds the journey to the Sanctuary somewhat unpleasant.  Uncomfortable and feeling decidedly bloated, the youngster forces quite a few ineffective and quiet burps in an effort to relieve the pressure.  His expression at the deaconess is not impolite, but neither is it pleasant.  When she seems to summarily deny their audience, it melts into an offended frown.  

He's inhaling to give her a piece of his mind when Lehasti steps forward.  Remembering his place (and an adage about sugar and ants), he remasters his face and forces a polite and patient (if not precisely _happy_) expression over his features while the servant of Sarenrae describes their errand.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sekek opens wide eyes, as she recollect the dire news from Wati a few months ago. "Oh. I understand... I shall talk to the haty-a, of course, of course. I apologize for assuming this was just a minor thing, clearly that is not the case. Would you mind telling me what you wish to request of her? If you can let me know that, and come back tomorrow, I shall have an answer for you."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab seems to be about to explode in a paroxysm of agitation, but Turi's gentle intervention seems to be enough to keep it contained. The clearly agitated scholar allows the young man to lead him out of the library and to the inn where he eats his meal in a state of something like shock. Going to bed immediately afterwards, he wakes the next morning utterly fixated on getting to the haty-a and receiving permission to review the most controlled of the library's collection.

From the back of the group he watches the exchange until Sekek asks her question, when he pipes up and says, "We require access to the Inner Sanctum in the Great Library. We are researching historic documents that may lead us to an answer vital to the future of our home, if not the entire country. Can you please help us?" His words are clipped and nearly monotone, but polite as he stares into the middle distance from underneath his hooded robe.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I see... That section of the library, indeed, requires the haty-a's specific permission for access. What particular topics are the aim of your research?"

----------


## Farmerbink

For a moment, Turi just blinks.  He looks to Vershab, as he quickly comes to realize that he doesn't _really_ know what it is that they're looking for.  _I need to pay more attention when we're planning this stuff...._ he considers, while desperately hoping for a good answer from his colleagues.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks at the Deaconess with an expressionless face. After several moments he asks, "Deaconess Sekek, can you be discrete with this information? The enemies of Osirion would be glad to stop our research if they could, and even knowledge of our investigation could put you at great risk..." His warning is not meant to be threatening, but the emotionless way he says it does not reassure anyone listening.

(Upon the expected response of "yes"...)

"We are looking for records of a Pharaoh whose memory has been lost to the sands of time, someone called the 'Sky Pharaoh' with great power," Vershab says in a whisper that can only barely be heard above the ambient noise around the party.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Impressed more by Lehasti's speech than Vershab's demeanor, Sesek answers: 

"Yes, of course I understand this shouldn't become the talk of the town. I'll speak to the haty-a in confidence. The news of the situation in Wati was rather disturbing. Thank you. Please come back tomorrow, and I shall give you the haty-a's answer."

The discussion ended, the Diaconess politely sees her visitors out, before she goes to her other duties. As they leave, they are joined by Sabef, quietly waiting for them outside the Sanctuary.

*Spoiler*
Show

The group has most of the day left to do anything they want. Tourism?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti leads the group in their exit from the sanctuary grounds, and greets their young guide with a pleasant smile. "Alas, my friend, it is as you said; our audience with the haty-a will have to wait for the morrow." The paladin turns a furtive, sidelong gaze toward Vershab, and after an appraising pause, she continues, "As we have exhausted the resources available to us at the Great Library, it seems that we have much of the day to pass. What wonders (and pleasures) of the city seem to you most to our liking?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab stops to consider how else to spend the day. To his companions it is clear that he is doing his best to behave in spite of the delay's frustrations, but he seems particularly fixated on the task before them. "Research and study are usually somewhat relaxing and satisfying, but I think if I go to the Library and am prevented from our task it will be worse than staying away," he says, haltingly. "It has been several years since I have visited, and I am not sure if any of the teachers of the arcane arts I knew are still in town...Sabef, do you know of any noteworthy mystics or practitioners in the city? Perhaps ones known for their interest in trading spells, sharing research into artifacts of power, or discussing thaumaturgical theory?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi spends several moments looking back and forth between Vershab and Lehasti.  He seems stressed, but the scholar's unexpected willingness to not even go back to the library evokes a posture of relief.  Having since decided that Sabef is not  conspiring to poison them, but rather more interested in bleeding the Relic Knights of their wealth (and both foolish and wealthy enough to not much care), The youngster turns to their guide, eyebrows raised as he awaits the answer to Lehasti's query.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Out of curiosity, are Turi and Sabef fairly close in age?

----------


## Gwynfrid

"But most certainly, honored guest!" Vershab remembers that Tephu is known less for its arcane arts prowess than for knowledge of a more universal nature, but this doesn't deter Sabef in the least. "Where shall we begin? The Academy of Scribes, possibly? You must have heard the saying: Nothing ever happens in Tephu without someone writing it down. As such, it befits us to boast the largest such academy in Osirion! Of course, being trained in Tephu is a great honor and badge of respect. "

"You may also wish to visit the Houses of Order and Wisdom - the temples to the old gods. They have a lot of records there too... I am told, however, that they are not nearly as thorough as the Great Library's.

... Or possibly, visit the Eye of the Heavens? It is one of Tephu's oldest buildings,  just beyond the wall of the Old City. Here, astronomers plot the movement of celestial bodies and record their measurements. They keep an archive, it is said, that dates back to before the founding of Tephu itself! Those interested in the stars always pay a visit. Pay is the right word, I have to say, for the right to peruse the records kept there doesn't come cheap..." 

The rapid-fire speech of the enthusiastic guide picks up more speed still, as he gets enthralled in his favorite subject - his home city! "Naturally, I would be remiss if I failed to show you the Gate of the Moon, and its beautiful bridge, one blessed by Thoth himself! The place attracts the more learned sages, who gather there to exchange ideas and discuss philosophy. It is entirely possible that some of them would be versed in magical mysteries." 

Sabef thinks the matter over, and comes up with yet another proposal... "You will most certainly need to record findings, discoveries, and all the wisdom you undoubtedly will gather on the way! For this, nothing beats Tephu papyrus. I happen to know personally some of the finest makers and traders of this precious material! I beg you, do not let that opportunity pass. Just an hour or two in the Medina, and you have my word, you will be all set!" 

*Spoiler*
Show

Sabef is barely older than Turi, 2 more years of age at most.

----------


## Farmerbink

For all his apparent eagerness, Turi once again quickly discovers just exactly how far he is out of his league.  The Academy of Scribes seems curious, but not inspiring.  Gods old and new hold little interest to Turi, though his eyes glance towards Azkin and Lehasti- willing to humor either or both of the pair.  

Before he realizes he's speaking his thoughts, the words "celestial bodies?" escape.  There can be no doubt he's unsure about the meaning, but as Sabef elaborates, he consequently elucidates.  Turi's confusion blends to realization a few moments after Sabef mentions the stars.

Overwhelmed by the sheer volume of knowledgable pursuits, Turi finds himself glancing once more towards the group's resident academician.  He shrugs, eyebrows raised in a nearly totally blank expression.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

While _I_ recognize the possible significance in several of these places, Turi has somewhere between negative and negligible interest in all of them.  He's mostly tagging along to make sure his little brother doesn't get into too much trouble- at least, not without Turi to get him out of it!

----------


## CleverDragon

Calathon takes another long swig from his waterskin in the desert sun as they speak with Sabef about the possibilities on how to spend their day. The scarred elf's ears perk at the mention of the observatory. "If I have any say in the matter, I would enjoy visiting the Eye of the Heavens. It may not pertain to our current goals, but it seems so strange to think that we are such small things in the grand scheme of the natural order - including that which lay beyond our earthen home." He pats the rough sandstone wall of the building next to him. "Aside from that, I admit a certain level of curiosity about the records at the old temples as well. Since it sounds like a smaller location as compared to the Great Library, I wonder if they might know of anyone else that may have been conducting similar research? Surely, we cannot be the only ones, considering the troubles we ran into in Wati. Plus, if there's time, I would like to rummage around in the local apothecaries and alchemy purveyors to see what can be found." His voice fades as he concludes the last sentence, ashamed to mention his own selfish pursuits.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


It doesn't have to be roleplayed out, but the last piece is mostly me wanting to take a moment to resupply Cal's alchemy ingredients for his various abilities.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab listens attentively and nods at Calathon's words. "I think it would be prudent to see if anyone else has researched the Sky Pharaoh - they might be opponents and I would rather not be surprised or ambushed again. Either the Academy of the Scribes or the other temple libraries could help us be forewarned. I could also see if any of them hold clues we need - Calathon is right, other libraries might hold different knowledge."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

As a player I find the cosmology of Golarion interesting, but not enough so as to use PC-time researching it. Vershab is singularly focused on the party's goal of discovering more about the Sky Pharaoh.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The Relic Knights, with the ever-helpful Sabef always at hand, spend four enjoyable days in Tephu. The Eye of the Heavens matches Sabef's awe-inspiring description: A huge marble and sandstone building, it is capped with a massive dome capable of being opened to the night sky. The observatory is built around an incredible device of brass, copper, and sandstone: The Oracle of the Heavens. The Oracle is used to predict the passing of comets, eclipses, the precise time of sunrise and sunset throughout the year, and other celestial events. Calathon inquires about the famed records, and receives a confirmation that they are indeed available for consultation, for a fee that can reach as high as two thousand pharaohs for those older than three millennia.

Talking to scribes from the Academy is also an interesting activity for the group's scholars. It serves as a starting school for both wizards and priests, before they move on to more advanced training in different places depending on their calling. Sabef whispers a funny rumor about Grand Scholar Fatimid, the Academy's head. It seems the kindly old man has recently been suffering from bouts of prolonged forgetfulness, and has been picked up by the watch in various locations about town, partially dressed or spouting mad ravings. The day-to-day running of the academy has fallen to a younger, energetic woman, Scholar Idriss.

A visit to the Houses of Order and Wisdom reveals another large building, which contains two temples - one dedicated to Maat and the other to Thoth. The Houses of Order and Wisdom were built shortly after the founding of Tephu and served as the center for civil administration until Qadira's satraps came to rule Osirion. As worship turned to the modern gods, the Sanctuary of Nethys now overshadows the Houses of Order and Wisdom. The priests of Thoth remain faithful to their religion's ancient role, and so they keep vast records in chambers within and below the House of Wisdom. Talking to them quickly shows that they gaze at the Great Library with envy, feeling that they should have the exclusive right to catalog the wealth of knowledge held within. An accord settled long ago restricts the priests' entry to the Great Library, however - no more than three of them can peruse the library at any given time. High Priest Netukheret takes every opportunity to assign her clergy to study within the Great Library, where they copy and memorize the more valuable information they encounter in order to add to their own sizable collection.

In neither place has anyone heard mention of the Sky Pharaoh or research made about him.

During their days visiting the city, the group finds a lot of opportunities for shopping, fulfilling any need for completing mundane, alchemical or arcane supplies. They also get to learn about Tephu's most famous product, papyrus, including some interesting specialties.

*Spoiler: Tephu papyrus*
Show

In most markets in Tephu, standard grade papyrus costs 4 sp per sheet, but more robust papyrus and sheets with special qualities are also available in the citys markets and shops.

Impossible Papyrus: Touted by its creator as being so strong that its impossible to tear, this papyrus is popular with adventurers, builders, engineers, and others who take books, journals, and maps into difficult places. Impossible papyrus has hardness 1, and tearing it requires a successful DC 24 break check. Impossible papyrus costs 3 gp per sheet.

Sets Papyrus: Dark papyrus is mixed with a dye made using a secret recipe that gives the papyrus a vague luminescence when pressure is applied via a stylus, rendering whatever is written on it visible even in complete darkness. The writing faintly glows red for 1 hour before fading to normal writing. Sets papyrus costs 5 gp per sheet.

Sphinx Papyrus: Some merchants claim the process for making this unusual papyrus came from a sphinx, while others say this form of papyrus merely borrows the great rivers name. Sphinx papyrus is thin and light, but surprisingly robust. A full-sized sheet of sphinx papyrus can be folded down to the size and thickness of a copper piece, allowing the message or magic scroll to be hidden within a tiny space. Sphinx papyrus costs 10 gp per sheet.

Tephu Spellbooks: Tephu spellbooks are among some of the finest in the Inner Sea, and are in great demand across Golarion. No two are the exactly the same, and they are often created with a particular type of user in mind. Many of these are lengthy and ornate scrolls, as opposed to bound books. Tephu spellbooks cost 50% more than normal spellbooks, but its said that such books can take any amount of abuse and damage. Tephu spellbooks have hardness 2 and 20 hit points.


Every morning, the group visits the Sanctury of Nethys, only to learn that the haty-a isn't available that day. Deaconess Sekek assures the increasingly agitated Vershab that she is doing everything she can to free up the city governor's busy schedule for them, but it has proven impossible yet again. 

On the fourth day, while walking between two shops in the bustling commercial maze of Tephu's Medina,  the ever-watchful - or paranoid? - Turi gets a feeling that the group is being observed. However, as he scans the crowd, he can't pinpoint to anyone showing particular interest in them.

*Starday, 25 Abadius
*
Once more, the Relic Knights show up, first thing in the morning, to repeat their request to the Diaconess at the Sanctuary of Nethys. This time, their hopes aren't dashed. Sekek informs them that an appointment has been fortunately canceled, and therefore, the haty-a Deka An-KeretA shall see them in the afternoon, in the second hour.

*Spoiler: Bureaucracy*
Show

The unpredictable delay in getting to see an official isn't anything particularly shocking in Osirion's culture. The people are used to such higher-ups having near-absolute power over city life, and the haty-a is accountable to no one except the pharaoh for what she does with her time.


*Spoiler: Sabef*
Show

I'm not detailing that, but during the group's stay, I'm assuming that Sabef gets paid one way or the other - at the very least by buying him meals. He doesn't explicitly asks for it, but subtle clues confirm that for him, this is about him earning a living. We don't need to go into precise accounting for that, I'm chalking it up to the group's general costs for their confortable, if not lavish stay in the city.


*Spoiler: What next?*
Show

Before we move on to the actual meeting, is there anything folks would like to do with 3 days' downtime in Tephu?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab dives into the research possible at the other libraries with all of the enthusiasm and energy he demonstrated in the Great Library. He seems less upset by the fact that there is nothing to find than one might expect - it seems to be something that doesn't bother him. 

The arcanist seems unfazed by the delays with the haty-a - his many years in Osirion leaves him used to the cultural norm. When they finally receive good news he smiles beneath the hood of his robe and begins to bounce up and down on his heels, clearly excited (to anyone paying attention).

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I don't think Vershab has anything to do other than spending gold on a nice, new spellbook - which he doesn't actually need. For now, I will just have him engage in the research described in the previous post.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's interest appears to be piqued by Sabef's mention of the beautiful Gate of the Moon, and she opens her lips to speak before pausing, brows furrowed in thought. After a surreptitious glance at Vershab, the paladin masters her features and adopts an expression of placating neutrality, waiting for the scholar to make his expectations known. Nodding her assent to his choice, she beckons Azkin along to follow, and the pair of Sarenites take their places at the fore and rear of the little procession.

As the days pass, Lehasti's boredom with research and impatience at their delay seem to take their toll on the paladin's deliberate facade of feigned interest in their secondary occupations with research. Azkin's equanimity seems to be a calming influence on the more impetuous aspects of his mistress's personality, however, and the pair maintain their composure while supporting (albeit haphazardly) Vershab's efforts to comb through the immense number of records, spanning what seems like an infinite timeline. Each morning, however, Lehasti's patience is tested.

On the fourth morning, the paladin lets out an explosive sigh of relief at Selek's good news. "Excellent! While I do not doubt the seriousness of her excellency's business, our errand grows no less urgent as time passes, and I am eager to see it concluded. We look forward to our meeting."

As the party leaves the deaconess to her business, Lehasti addresses Vershab, "Once more unto the libraries?" The paladin's dearth of enthusiasm threatens to break through the mask of patience on the paladin's face.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Though I am not well-versed in these sorts of things, perhaps it would be wise for us to prepare ourselves and ensure we present our best appearance before the haty-a...? Are there baths, barbers, or perhaps a place to get armor polished and clothing washed? Can we make good use of the morning by ensuring we gain access to the Inner Sanctum?" Vershab replies, his voice uncertain but hopeful.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi wanders about almost haphazardly, partaking at whim of the various niceties that Tephu has to offer, and constantly casting a watchful eye over his brother and the perpetually focused Vershab.  He makes no particular interest to demonstrate interest in their unrelated pursuits, and quickly becomes bored with the various libraries.  Still, Tephu is a big place, and Turi is not about to trust his own blood's safety to the vagaries of chance and the compassion of so many strangers, so he sticks about, mostly bored.  Frequently, he finds himself idly twirling or flipping a dagger, or practicing the various manipulations in hiding and subtly producing coinage and other trinkets.  

More than a few times, Turi finds himself entertaining a few young urchins not unlike himself in days gone by.  The eye of a small storm of amusement, a silver piece disappears into one child's ear, only to reappear from his neighbor's nose.  One youngster finds a gull feather under his hat he _knows_ wasn't there earlier in the day.  Juggling stones is child's play, but nonetheless giggles of glee echo from the small crowd of children as they glint brilliantly in the midmorning sun.

He's anxiously spinning a pair of colorful rocks in his left hand as they approach the Sanctuary of Nethys on the fourth day.  As the deaconess approaches, he narrows his eyes appraisingly- perhaps something is different about her demeanor today?  He keeps his peace while the woman explains, his expression quickly coming to mirror Lehasti's.  "Finally!" he mutters, before ceding the floor to Lehasti's more placating words.  At the news that their audience will still have to wait several hours, he groans.  "Guess so," he answers Vershab with a shrug.

----------


## Gwynfrid

After such a long wait, it is a hopeful group of companions who walks back to the Sanctuary of Nethys for their audience with the haty-a. Deaconess Sekek takes them to a large, richly appointed chamber, where Deka An-Keret waits to meet them, with her retinue of guards and priests, all of which look at the entering Relic Knights with indifference - yet another group of petitioners, nothing out of the ordinary.

The haty-a is a middle-aged woman, a symbol of Nethys around her neck, wearing white robes. Her sharp, business-like gaze meets each member of the group, registering a quick assessment and filing it to memory. She rises, and incants a quick prayer to The All-Seeing Eye before the meeting begins.

"Good day to you. I am told you wish to peruse records in the Inner Sanctum. Please indicate the topics of your research."

*Spoiler: Vershab & Calathon*
Show

That was a Discern Lies spell.


*Spoiler: All*
Show

Should you wish to utter a lie, roll a DC18 Will save first. If you fail, you are compelled to tell the truth.


*Spoiler: Deka An-Keret*
Show

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi walks in a step behind his companions.  His eyes take in the entire room, while his presence quickly takes on an air of a trapped mouse; entirely too many guards and entirely too few exits.  He forces his face to remain impassive as they step ever closer, unable to fully shake the sensation that they're somehow decidedly unsafe.

The prayer means little to the non-religious urchin, and fails to interrupt his persistent scanning of his surroundings.  As the haty-a opens the floor to proceedings, Turi stands tall, deliberately telegraphing a lack of trepidation he doesn't feel.  He keeps his peace, knowing that some combination of Lehasti's knack for delicate persuasion and Vershab's scholarship are what's needed to gain access to their prize.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks about his allies and states, "Do not try to speak any falsehood - the haty-a has cast a spell to ensure our honesty," before turning to the woman and speaking plainly. "Good day, your excellency. We come from Wati where we fought against the recent undead plague. While the immediate threat has passed, the enemies of Osirion who initiated that dark time are still free. We believe that a forgotten pharaoh of old, known as the 'Sky Pharaoh,' is the key to defeating them. It is this ancient ruler whom we wish to research. There may be more, but until we have discovered something about him...well..."

The arcanist stops his speech abruptly as if about to say more, but instead looks straight ahead at the middle distance between himself and the haty-a. His expression remains wooden and uncomfortable in spite of the relatively verbose answer he gave. An observant witness would note his discomfort from his hands, which shake visibly at his sides.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Calmly, but intently, her face inscrutable, the haty-a looks at Vershab, waiting for him to complete his sentence.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a barely perceptible shake of his head, Vershab indicates that he has nothing more to say. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

He isn't hiding anything - he's just uncomfortable and has expressed everything he really meant to say. 

Vershab thinks it goes without saying that if they discover more it may expand the subjects of their search.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti opens her mouth to speak, but the paladin is taken aback by Vershab's warning against the telling of falsehood. Her brows furrow into an expression somewhere between confusion and annoyance, but as Vershab makes plain the purpose of their mission she nods her agreement sagely.

When the scholar lapses into silence, she clears her throat to break the silence. "My companion speaks plainly, but truly, your excellency. Our errand in your fine city is prompted not by a desire for the pleasures of the city nor a yearning for knowledge in its' own sake. Rather, we have been charged by the Pharasmin leadership with prosecution of this search, with the fate of Osirion in the balance." The paladin continues in a somber tone, "Their augurs tell us that we must guard with our lives an artifact borne by the source of the necromantic plague, else all the land fall into chaos, and its previous owner tapped into powers yet unknown to release his plague upon Wati. We search for the source of these powers, to end its threat to our land."

The paladin looks up toward the haty-a's gaze intently. "Will you help us gain the knowledge that we seek, for the good of all?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Azkin activates Touch of Glory for +3 to Diplomacy on Lehasti.
Lehasti's Diplomacy in asking for help (etc): (1d20+18)[*29*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The haty-a listens to the paladin attentively, her piercing eyes moving from one to the other member of the company as she hears Lehasti's plea. When she concludes, a long moment of silence ensues. The leader of the Nethys church looks straight into her interlocutor's eyes, and replies.

"Thank you for stating your case clearly and truthfully. I do understand the importance of your request.

However, I must decline to grant you and your companions permission to enter the Inner Sanctum. I wish you a pleasant day in Tephu."

She looks to the side at the guards, two of which begin to step forward in a clear indication the hearing is at an end. Before they can dismiss the companions, however, a slave suddenly enters the audience chamber and prostrates herself on the floor in front of the governor. Short of breath, the young girl says:

"Revered haty-a, I implore your mercy for this interruption. I came to beg for your leave to deliver a message."

Frowning, Deka An-Keret excuses herself with a nod and takes the slave to one side to listen to what she has to say.

----------


## Farmerbink

For a heartbeat, Turi is stunned.  Of all the possible outcomes, _this?_  It takes only that one heartbeat, however, for confusion to give way to fury.  He steps forward, brusquely pressing between Lehasti and Vershab.  "You _know_ we speak the truth- by your own magical insistence! and you say you understand the danger, and simply _deny us outright?!_  What kind-"  

The servant's sudden appearance and prostration once again stuns the youngster into silence, perhaps just before he may have caused significant damage to their case.  He stares, fuming, at the haty-a, as she takes aside yet another unknown caller- further incensed that they're now waiting again, for the gods only know what.  Curiosity gets the best of him, and his anger quickly begins to give way to the now familiar scowl of suspicion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm assuming G wants us to post in-between, though the chronology of his last post leaves me wondering exactly when we would have an opportunity to react, and unsure exactly how the haty-a would now be attending this slave.  If I need to make any edits for timing, just let me know.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab stands still for several moments, his breaths short and quick. Then, with an obvious effort he takes a deep breath, then another, and finally nods and looks down at his hands. "There is more to this than we see...perhaps...yes, that could be the reason," he mumbles, barely audible over the sound of the slave's interruption. Looking at the haty-a intently he watches and waits a moment before seeming to notice Turi in front of him. 

Tapping Turi on the shoulder Vershab draws the young man close and whispers in his ear, "We have fought devotees of the All-Seeing Eye before - it is possible that the Haty-a is not our ally, but instead allied with our enemies. Let us discuss this with the others and see if there is another way to gain access to what we need..."

The arcanist then turns from the Haty-a and looks to the rest of the party, his emotionless face staring at each of them in turn before he begins to walk away from the hearing.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

We fought a rival party of adventurers in the first chapter of the AP led by a Nethys-worshipper (beginning here). Given the arcane power wielded so far, the magical artifact that Vershab is wearing, and the fact that Nethys is _not_ a simply "good" deity, it is entirely possible that the Haty-a is working with/for our opponents. 

I think we may need to sneak/break into the library to get the information we need. Alternatively, we may have to confront the Haty-a in some manner. Unless something else comes up that gives us some guidance here, those are the only two possibilities I can see. As for motives, I can only see one motive for the Haty-a's brusque response to our request.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti starts at the haty-a's response. Her jaw drops, and for several heartbeats she stares, dumbstruck, at the woman. Turi's outburst jars the paladin into action, and she steps forward to place her forearm before the young main in a restraining gesture. "Peace, my young friend. I do not know what this means, but rest assured that this is _not_ finished." With a perfunctory bow toward the now distracted haty-a and a disarming smile by way of apology, the paladin begins to gently (but firmly) steer Turi toward the entrance of the sitting room. She glances briefly at Vershab in concern, but at the scholars unexpected equanimity and quiet whispers to the young rogue in her care, the paladin's expression becomes one of curiosity.

Azkin's eyes widen at the party's dismissal, but his eyes narrow appraisingly at the woman on the dais. Silent in thought, the cleric turns to follow his mistress out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense motive: (1d20+9)[*20*]


Several steps out of the doorway, Lehasti breaks her renewed silence. "Now may not be the place, but it seems we have much to discuss if our quest is to proceed. What privacy we may find in this city may best be found at the inn. In any case, " the paladin chuckles ruefully, "it seems that with the sanctum out of reach for the moment, we've little else demanding our attention this afternoon."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Azkin isn't able to divine anything about the governor's reasons for rejecting the group's request for access. However, as the Relic Knights are making their way out, he's able to overhear the whispered conversation. The slave tells the haty-a that she has been sent by Her Excellency Muminofrah of Sothis, who requests the governors presence immediately. Hearing this, Deka sighs, waves a dismissal signal in the group's general direction, and abruptly exits the room through another door.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi allows himself to be led from the room, the voices of his companions setting in motion a furious tumbling of thoughts, concerns, suspicions, and plans in his mind.  In a daze, he follows Vershab, steps falling absently has he considers the possibility that their adversaries have infiltrated this deep into the political arena.  Lehasti's words offer meager comfort, but her strong arm is a silent reminder of the power of her will.

As they return to their guide, thoughts of forgery, stealth, and violence jockey for position as their best course of action.  Suddenly overcome by the apparent waste of the last several days combined by the fact that they're very far behind (and not even sure _who_ they're behind!), Turi's expression grows more and more frantic as risks and potential outcomes filter through his brain.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's expression is studiously nonchalant as she leads the party back to the Inn of the Desert Winds, but her close companions note an uncharacteristic clenching of the bronzed woman's jaw and occasional flashes of irritation at the barking of the ever-present street vendors when their efforts at self-promotion put them in the paladin's path.

As the party arrives at their destination, Lehasti wordlessly beckons the party up to the sitting room at the entry to her lodging. "I... confess to being more than a little dismayed by her excellency's response." The paladin's deliberately understated tone contrasts with her dark expression. "She seemed neither alarmed by the urgency of our mission nor discomfited by our expression of it, as we might expect a here-to-fore unknown foe to be. I know not how to proceed." The unspoken question lingers in the paladin's questioning gaze, leveled at the rest of the party.

"I overheard a bit of her messenger's words, something about a "Muminofrah of Sothis" requesting an audience," volunteered Azkin. "Seeing as this's as far as I've ever been from Wati, I don't know what that could be about. Maybe the haty-a is busy with some other crisis?" An uncertain tone creeps into the young cleric's tone, reminding the party of the fearful urchin boy that he had once been.

Lehasti strokes her chin thoughtfully between thumb and forefinger. "Perhaps there is news of which we are unaware, and the haty-a can be brought about to our cause if we show concern for hers..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Absent other players' suggestions, Lehasti can use Diplomacy: (1d20+18)[*35*] (incorporating Azkin's Touch of Glory) to gather information related to Muminofrah or other Sothis-related issues, or other gossip of troubles around the city.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The Inn of the Desert Winds proves to be a good place to gather local information. Over the course of lunch, it doesn't take more than a few questions from Lehasti to get the innkeeper, Thabat, talking at length.

"Oh yes, we have heard of her, Her Excellency Muminofrah of Sothis, Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King, ever since she first blessed the people of Tephu with her presence. I heard that Her Excellency is in Tephu as the personal representative of the Ruby Prince himself, though I wouldn't speculate as to the exact nature of her business in the city. She is currently residing at the Palace of Gentle Reeds, a most munificient dwelling and the only one worthy of her, or so I'm told... I've never set foot inside. It's just outside the Old City. And then..." 

Thabat lowers her voice, as she is about to share something of a semi-shocking nature. "Some claim that Muminofrah has summoned the haty-a many times since arriving in Tephu, and is likely to continue to do so. Her Excellency speaks for the pharaoh and expects to be obeyed at all times, you see." In a hushed whisper, she adds: "I don't know if this is true, but someone told my cousin that she has a habit of tossing those she dislikes to the crocodiles and laughing as they are eaten. She is a great lady, with great appetites, the saying goes..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab listens closely as the innkeeper speaks, his expression vague and his eyes unfocused. Turning to his companions after the woman walks away to serve other customers he says, "It might not be well received, but we _could_ go and ask the Haty-a's superior for permission. If she is our enemy it will likely result in less overt opposition, but we may be able to discover what we need to learn without her good will..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Local) (1d20+19)[*32*] regarding the "Muminofrah of Sothis"

"Alternatively, I have magic that can make us fly, invisible, and render my appearance different. With some well-used illusion magic and a distraction or two we could probably sneak into the Inner Sanctum. The biggest concern there is wards on the space itself or the books and scrolls inside - but I should be able to detect such magic with a simple cantrip. Disarming the wards could be accomplished by way of my own magic or even the skill of a young person trained in such things. 

However, my only divination magic allows me to see and hear from a distance, which could prove useful other times but is very narrow in scope and not especially helpful here. I know of some divine magic, commonly called an "augury" that could give us simple guidance on best courses of action." The arcanist looks at Azkin expressionlessly and waits, as if he had asked a question for which the answer was obvious.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi listens attentively as his companions expound on their relative options.  The bartender's rumormongering, though interesting, leaves almost as many questions as it answers.  Finally, after some thought, the youngster speaks up.  "I'm pretty sure I could sneak past those librarians- or distract them for someone else to do it." His eyes flick meaningfully towards his younger brother.  "And picking the locks shouldn't be too hard, but I can't help but wonder- what would happen if they caught us?  They seem to take this stuff very seriously.  I'm not sure it's worth losing a hand or something over a few musty old tomes..."

He nods encouragingly to Azkin at the mention of augeries, unusually eager to see what his brother's mystical patrons have to say.

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin nods sagely at Vershab and Turi's unspoken question. "Yes, I can ask the Dawnflower's advice on a few things today, but even Her sight into the future is... limited? Time is funny that way." The young cleric's brows furrow in consternation as he searches for the right words to capture the vagaries of divination magic. "We would have to ask shortly before actually _doing_ whatever it is we decide to do. So unless you plan to sneak into the Sanctum in broad daylight..." he shrugs, spreading his hands in a helpless gesture. "Maybe we should go to ask to meet this Muminofrah, and pray for guidance just before our appointment, and maybe the same in the night?"

Lehasti listens to her young protege impassively, but her face darkens in disapproval at discussion of sneaking into the sanctum. "It does seem the course of temperance to first seek Her Excellency's support. Until and unless we know that the rightful authorities have been subverted to the will of our shadowy opponents, we should seek their aid and counsel."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab listens to Turi's concerns and then the religious members of the party. "Well, I have no intentions of getting caught doing anything - a thorough...casing...of the library could tell us if our efforts were too risky to be worth attempting. But I do agree, that before attempting subterfuge we should attempt to elicit the cooperation of the bookkeepers. They often know something of what they safeguard and could help us," he says, pragmatically. "When shall we attempt to gain a hearing with the Muminofrah? How many days are we willing to lose waiting for an audience?"

After a moment's thought, the hooded arcanist states, "If she won't see us quickly, I think we should begin exploring other options. We do not know how long we have, but we have already spent too many days waiting, and I _need_ to find the answers!"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Is there a reason we cannot both case the Great Library and attempt to get an audience with the Muminofrah in the same days? Do we have time to begin still this day while we are already well-dressed and prepared for a visit?

----------


## JWallyR

Vershab's continued discussion of subterfuge evokes a suspicious look from Lehasti, but she offers no direct response to the arcanist's discussion of tactics. "I agree that time remains of the essence, and to that end I suggest that we seek out Her Excellency's support immediately. With luck and the Dawnflower's blessing on our efforts, perhaps we can meet her today or tomorrow. In the meanwhile, perhaps we can seek to bring the library's keepers to our side with a more thorough and forceful description of our need."

The paladin stands, obviously considering the matter decided, and gestures towards the doorway. "Shall we?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Following the ever helpful Sabef, the group walks towards the Palace of Gentle Reeds. A great palace, towering over the canal, it is fronted with a palisade of beautifully painted pillars in dazzling colors. In front of the palace, moored to a magnificent marble quay, a luxurious river barge wallows in the turbid waters of the canal. Between the barge and the palace, a makeshift camp of colorful tents and stalls has sprung up, creating a small village worth of bustling activity.

The Relic Knights find themselves in the center of a storm of movement and excitement, rubbing elbows with countless traders and petitioners bearing trade goods and gifts for the visiting noblewoman. They understand that Muminofrah receives visits on her barge, but access is filtered by a group of arrogant-looking guards asking questions to all visitors, and apparently turning many away, none too gently.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks at Lehasti and says, "Are you prepared to offer a gift or bribe? Approaching the Muminofrah without something to stroke her ego has the chance to end poorly for us." Then the arcanist looks to the young cleric beside her and asks, "What will you ask when you pray for the augury? My suggestion would be: 'Will it go well or poorly to approach the Muminofrah without a gift or bribe?' From there, we can determine if we need to scrounge up something worthy of her Excellency's expensive tastes..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Do we _have_ the resources to get a decent gift? Anyone have a good idea how to encourage the guards to let us past them? *JWallyR*, Diplomacy check?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti furrows her brows in thought at Vershab's remarks. "It does not seem that divine providence is required for us to suspect that Her Excellency might respond best to _some_ acknowledgment of her station before we request her aid. Perhaps our young guide can suggest some maker of beautiful art whose wares might be available for our purchase? Her Excellency no doubt has deeper pockets than we, so some such gift might be to our advantage." The paladin eyes Sabef expectantly.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Of course, Lady of the Dawnflower, of course!" Sabef responds, eyes bright with excitement. "Something in good taste, worthy of Her Excellency's rank, but not unduly expensive... I know several places that will advise you for the best in this instance! Would you like to see some fabulous vases first maybe? Or perhaps the perfumers?"

The Relic Knights spend the next couple of hours shopping in the maze of Medina, under the competent guidance of the young and enthusiastic Sabef. Several options present themselves: A beautifully decorated fan, a delicate alabaster amphora, or golden earrings of exquisite artwork.

*Spoiler*
Show

This allows the group to assess that the minimum expense for a gift for someone of Muminofrah's importance is 500gp. Go ahead?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks at Lehasti with confusion as she explains what is so obvious to others (but not to him). The arcanist then seems to retreat deeper into his hooded cloak, an action that his allies might recognize as embarrassment. He follows along as the party looks for a reasonable gift, but does not add anything to the discussion, his own lack of social graces already made obvious.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Vershab wouldn't know what to suggest - all three items are entirely superficial, and he simply wouldn't understand.

As a player, I would suggest that the fan is likely too similar to her "job" and the amphora too bulky to be practical while traveling. The earrings could be construed as too personal, though... Maybe I shouldn't make the suggestion as a player either!

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi finds the process oddly inspiring, after several days of inactivity and rebuffment.  It takes an odd look from Azkin to quell the erstwhile urchin's desire to purchase all three- perhaps a remnant of the days when most of what he had were wants.  Still, with exuberance, the youngster happily hands over the 500 crowns to the vendor, oblivious to the likely fact that he's just been somewhat overcharged.  Holding the fan as if cradling a newly-hatched baby chick, Turi follows the rest of the group back to the Palace of Gentle Reeds, both excited to deliver the gift and pleasantly surprised that he's being allowed to make the delivery.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Having made the appropriate purchase, and reassured by Sabef ("I personally guarantee you that this is an honest deal!") the Relic Knights make their way back to the Palace of Gentle Reeds. The haughty guards make to stop them, but a simple explanation, and a look at the superb gift, is enough to convince them that the visitors are of honorable quality, and allow them access to the palace grounds on the riverside. 

A gangplank leads up from the quay to the deck of the pleasure barge. Brightly painted and trimmed with shining gold, the barge's polished wooden planks gleam in the sun. Toward the stern of the vessel, painted and gilded columns support a silken canopy, shading a pyramid-shaped dais heaped with cushions that rises from the barges deck. Sheer curtains between the pillars stir slightly in the weak breeze along the canal. 

The barge is inundated with courtiers, guards, slaves, and servants. Wealthy citizens and members of the local aristocracy sit upon cushions on the deck, beneath huge parasols held up by eunuchs. A lion is tethered to each of the four corner pillars, each watched by a guard holding a huge whip. Scantily clad slaves move silently through the gathering, bearing trays and pitchers of refreshments for the guests.

A heavyset woman dressed in revealing silks and wearing a gold headdress lounges atop the pyramid, almost lost in the vast mountain of cushions. This is Her Excellency Muminofrah of Sothis, Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King, and personal representative of Ruby Prince Khemet III. 

*Spoiler: Muminofrah*
Show





As the companions come on deck, Muminofrah looks them up and down as if appraising cuts of meat, languidly cooling herself with a long fan bearing a single ostrich feather - a symbol of her rank and title.

----------


## JWallyR

As the party makes their way past the guards and toward the barge, Lehasti turns to address the members of the party. "Remember- Her Excellency is stationed at the right hand of the Ruby Prince, and of a far higher rank than anyone we have yet met. It is _imperative_ that we present ourselves well if she is to be made an ally. Follow my lead- genuflect when I do, and restrain yourselves, even should she spit in our faces." The paladin's gaze lingers on Vershab for a moment, but she continues, "Azkin, I think it's time to seek wisdom from our patroness."

Azkin nods matter-of-factly, and turning to face the East as though greeting the dawn, he places his palms upward, lifting his face to the sun. "Oh bright Dawnflower, you bring light and healing to all who call upon your name. Guide us in this present darkness with your wisdom; bring your healing flames to burn away the haze of doubt that obscures our true path. Tell me- will a meeting with Her Excellency lead to good or for ill, for us and to those whose good we seek to preserve?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Azkin is casting an Augury, asking for "weal or woe" based on the upcoming meeting.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Azkin prays, burns the appropriate amount of expensive incense, tosses a handful of small ivory sticks on the ground, making sure the light of the sun shines of them, and closely examines the resulting pattern. 

"I think this indicates: Weal."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti stares at the positions of the bones blankly, blinking as though to clear her eyes before furrowing her brows in determination. "I will not pretend to understand the gifts of the Dawnflower not intended for my use in Her service," she says in an uncertain tone, but she continues, "but I trust in Her guiding hand upon Her servants. Now, then." she lifts her gaze to meet those of the party. "as I was saying- follow my lead, and remember the saying, 'better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt'!"

Turning briskly upon her heels, the paladin strides purposefully toward the gangplank and their impending audience with Her Excellency. As the party mounts the platform, Lehasti clasps her fist against her chest in a gesture of salute, sinking to one knee and bowing deeply toward the much-decorated representative of the Ruby Prince. At her right shoulder Azkin repeats the gesture, failing quite to master the paladin's practiced gesture of respect, but the solemn expression on the young cleric's face speaks to his sincerity. He reaches forward to rest one palm on his mistress's shoulder, and mouths a silent prayer to their shared deity.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Azkin applies _Touch of Glory_ to improve the next Charisma-based roll by his cleric level, which I realize is 5!


Without rising to her feet or lifting her gaze, Lehasti  begins to speak in a confident voice that breaks through the buzz of chatter from the various hangers-on about the platform. "Your Excellency, allow your servant to introduce herself- I am Lehasti Gesmeha, leader of these Relic Knights," a gesture of her arms indicates the party, "and it is my great honor and pleasure to speak with Your Excellency on a matter of great import. However, " the paladin stands to her feet and lifts her eyes to meet Muminofrah's, "such matters seem to pale beside the glory of Her Excellency's person; likewise pales any gift Her servants could offer as compared to Her Excellency, but we would offer a token of our great respect and gratitude for Her patience this gift, to commemorate our meeting with the great Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King:"

Lehasti gestures to her left, where Turi had followed up the gangplank.

*Spoiler: Diplomacy Roll*
Show

(1d20+20)[*31*] to improve attitude
(1d20+20)[*40*] to request aid <--- rolled here, I expect the actual request for aid to be in a subsequent post

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi nods, not exactly attentively, at Lehasti's warning, and takes to the ramp with gusto.  He looks around the barge with an air of forced calm, his eyes clearly struggling to take it all in.  Fan still cradled gently, he looks around with wide-eyed fascination, almost jumping forward to approach every new face, every occasion of fancy dress and opulence on display making him think, surely _this_ must be Her Excellency!  Still, Lehasti guides the youngster true, and he manages to not grossly embarrass them all before they even have a chance to deliver their gift and make their request.  

When he finally stands before Muminofrah herself, the boy's nerves overcome him.  All thoughts, verbal or otherwise fly from his mind as he freezes in place.  Unable to make either his mouth or legs cooperate, he instead only stands, dumbly, staring forward.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab watches the purchase, looks at the finery and sycophants, and finally at Muminofrah herself with a somewhat confused look. After Lehasti's directions he shrugs unsurely but does not disagree.

After the spell's results he nods with a brief flicker of expression - hope - on his face. "...and here...we...go..." he mutters in a slight sing-song voice to himself.

Once in the presence of the noble Vershab's expression and movements become more stiff, but he does drop to his knees and bow his head. While not cultured or graceful, the motion is clearly one of submission to a powerful noble. His heavy hood covers his face entirely, leaving him in dark shadow. After a long moment he looks from side to side and sees Turi still standing. With a quiet grunt he shoulders the young man and tries to gently pull him downward...

----------


## Gwynfrid

The courtesan murmur stops briefly, as all listen to the newcomer's self introduction. A hint of a smile on Muminofrah's face... She seems pleased. The looks on the crowd's faces turns from expectant to approving of the paladin's impeccable form. Turi's utterly awkward posture elicits a chuckle or two, but that is quickly silenced when the Lady Muminofrah looks at the boy intently, and beckons him over. 

"Here is a pleasant young man, pleasant indeed! Come that I can look at you better. Do not worry, for I do not bite!"

Around her, some courtesans start to laugh guardedly, but this dies down quickly when they realize Muminofrah's tone is not a mocking one. She seems to genuinely take a liking to young Turi.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Listening to the twittering of the assembled nobility, Vershab seems to shrink down upon himself slightly. As Muminofrah speaks he looks up out of his hood and watches as Turi begins to approach her. The arcanist continues to watch silently, his expression hopeful beneath the dark shadows of his cloak.

----------


## Farmerbink

> "Here is a pleasant young man, pleasant indeed!"


The boy blinks.  He glances to his left, and right, immediately confirming that he is, indeed, the young man in question.


> "Come that I can look at you better."


His eyes widen outrageously.  Of all the things she might have commanded an awkward, uncultured boy, _this_ was not what he expected.



> "Do not worry, for I do not bite!"


He blinks again, more than a little disturbed by the unsure chuckling from the woman's retainers.  For another heartbeat or two, his legs still refuse the commands given.  He glances uneasily at Lehasti before turning back to her excellence.  

As the youngster's limbs finally subject themselves to the situation, if not his intentions, he lurches, half-walking and half-stumbling, inexplicably enthralled by (and nervous of) the opulent decorations and the woman sitting atop them.  He takes several, slow, stuttering steps forward.  As he does so, a nervous flush rises from his neck to his cheeks, creeping higher with every step.  Only a few feet away from Muminofrah, he remembers his purpose and raises the fan with both hands, inclining his head so that he stares mostly at the deck boards between them.  His tongue continues its muntious betrayal, and he stands dumbstruck before the ostentatious display.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Charming, charming..." Her Excellency barely looks at the expensive gift before she nods to a manservant to take it from Turi's numb hands. "I will speak to you later." More courtesans arrive, and Lehasti takes this as a clear cue for the group to step aside, satisfied to have been accepted in this elevated company. Some of Tephu's richest and most important characters are on hand, in the midst of a throng of courtesans, sycophants, all being served exquisite foods and delicate beverages by a small army of servants.

The companions spend about and hour in pleasantries, gossip, and admiring the sights of the palace in the background. Gardens and water features surround the property, and peacocks pecks at insects in the soft grass. Though this is usually a quiet and peaceful block of Tephu, Muminofrah's presence has turned the Palace of Gentle Reeds into a lively whirlwind of entertainment and commerce as performers and merchants have flocked to the growing collection of tents that have sprung up since her coming. The spontaneous revelry has expanded down the bank of the canal and now winds through neighboring streets.

Her goal isn't far from Lehasti's mind, however, and when a servant comes towards the group, she steps forward, ready for an audience with the Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King. But she's in for a surprise, when the slave instead bows deeply in front of Turi.

"My mistress wishes to talk to you, Master."

----------


## Farmerbink

At first, Turi is a little stunned by their sudden dismissal. Hes led away quietly, before blurting wait! to no avail. Over the next hour, his mood ranges wildly, from perceived failure, to amusement and distraction. 

He is relieved when the servant returns, and looks up to Lehastis expectantly. When the servant instead bows to him, summoning him personally for an audience, his eyes widen once more. With a nearly audible gulp, he turns to the Paladin. What do I _do?!___



Visibly frightened, he almost begs for Lehasti's intervention.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's eyes flash a moment of irritation as the party's presence is accepted without opportunity being given to discuss their mission. Without missing a beat, the paladin graciously sidles to the side with the remaining members of the party. She pulls Vershab to the side, and in a soft voice addresses him directly, "Friend Vershab- I do not doubt that you are impatient to continue our business, but for the moment we must play the parts that have been assigned to us. Watch and observe what you may."

The paladin turns to give Azkin a glance pregnant with expectation, eyes darting briefly back toward Vershab and then back to the young cleric. After a moment's thought, understanding flashes into his expression, and he steps forward to stand attentively at the scholar's side. "Yes... politics can be a messy game. At least there are refreshments in the day's heat!" Azkin lifts a finger tentatively toward one of the servants, who skillfully and silently deposits a pair of drinks into the young man's hands. "Here. We're stuck waiting, might as well enjoy the perks!" he says, proffering the libation to Vershab.

Satisfied with her young protege's efforts, Lehasti begins to circulate among the courtiers, introducing herself with broad smiles and flourishing (but shallow) bows. For once, the paladin listens more than she speaks, hoping to gather any insight into the web of intrigue that naturally follows such a personage in their travels.

*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

Hoping to gather more specific information about Muminofrah, what brings her to the city, and etc.
I'd be happy to stick with the previously-rolled Diplomacy, but if necessary: (1d20+20)[*31*]







> "My mistress wishes to talk to you, Master."


Lehasti's ready smile freezes, and her eyes widen in surprise as the servant addresses Turi. After recovering from the shock, she musters a murmured "I suppose... be yourself?" before the boy follows the servant away to his audience. Lapsing into a confused silence, Lehasti slumps into a nearby chair, chin resting in an opened hand.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab's face flashes with what might be annoyance at Lehasti's efforts to shuffle him to the side, but he says nothing and instead watches and listens silently while she mingles. At Turi's summons he blinks twice and watches Lehasti deflate before shrugs and smiles (woodenly) at the young man.

----------


## Farmerbink

Nodding, Turi turns back to the servant.  "Uh, OK," he stammers.  "I guess lead the way?"  He looks up to the woman again, and forces a brave face over his temerity.  With less uneasy steps, he approaches Muminofrah.

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Calathon and Vershab, understanding that the setting isn't the most favorable to exercise their special talents, make themselves discreet, Lehasti works the premises, making herself as pleasant as she can, and keeping her ears open. She soon gathers that Muminofrah is in Tephu on some sort of government business, something to do with inspecting the city's accounts of tax collection and possibly replacing a few functionaries. However, the unanimous revelers seem to know little, and care even less, on the details of so tedious a topic. The servant of Sarenrae also hears a number of possibly embellished stories about the evening's host - how she's been married eight times, every one of them out of love, or so the story goes; that her mother was a concubine in the harem of Khemet II, and Muminofrah grew up in the court of Khemet III and quickly made a name for herself as a virtuoso entertainer and a diva, so that she eventually was noticed by the Ruby Prince and made a Fan-Bearer; that she is one of the most powerful nobles in Sothis, and how this prestige extends even into the other cities of the Sphinx Basin and beyond; and how she's had countless lovers. Lehasti even gets a hint from one of the more salacious gossips on board, alluding to a rumored romantic link between Muminofrah and the Ruby Prince himself...

Meanwhile, Turi appears in front of the noblewoman, blushing and stuttering a little. Muminofrah doesn't seem to notice, and instead beckons to him, an encouraging smile on her face. "Ah, here is my gorgeous visitor! Look at you, such a charmer... And you did bring me such a lovely gift, what was it again? No matter, the pleasure of your company is what takes my fancy tonight! " At a sign, from her, four slaves come to her, to serve a tagine of River Sphinx perch cooked with olives from huge silver tureens, along with grapes, huge loaves of bread, and copious amounts of barley beer and mint tea. Coyly batting her eyelashes, Muminofrah invites young Turi to sit with her.

"How about you tell me about yourself? Why were you so impatient to visit me? Not about any important business, I hope! Tonight is for pleasure and entertainment, is it not?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi is actually shocked by the woman's questions, having long-since decided that the erstwhile urchins of Wati are perhaps the least important figures in this whole experience; he's just happy that he's been able to help, so far.  "M- me?" he stammers.  "I'm just... uh, that is.  Well, actually, your excellence, it _is_ pretty important..."  He looks almost ashamed to admit it.  

"See, my friends and I are... uh...  I guess we're adventurers, huh?"  He chuckles a little, having never really considered himself in that light.  "And... we're trying to save the world from the-" he looks around, realizing that he's treading into dangerous waters, and surrounded by questionably-friendly ears.  He lowers his voice conspiratorially: "the _Sky Pharaoh!_"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If any rolls are relevant, I suspect diplomacy will be one.  He's certainly not trying to dupe Muminofrah, and knows better than to risk intimidating tactics. :-P
(1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Turi is led away Vershab approaches Lehasti and asks, "Shall I make one of us invisible to follow him? It may prove valuable to know how the interview progresses..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Adventurers! How amusing! Surely you will be able to regale me with delicious tales of weird encounters with creatures from other worlds, travels to impossible places, and all that! Although, please keep the bits with bloody fights out. I heard Yermeg Taleh recount some sort of skirmish with rotting undead the other day, that was dreadful. And the details! No, no, we're here to have fun and be merry, are we not... " She lowers her voice and shifts her body in a coquettish manner, beckoning Turi to sit closer.

"Tell me, how do you think I look tonight? I had this new shade of nail paint mixed precisely to my specifications just last week. Everyone is telling me they match the color tone of my irises perfectly. But you know how these courtesans are, they'll say anything to please! I sooo would love to hear the honest opinion of a young, earnest boy such as yourself, a fresh pair of eyes so to speak... Reaaaally nice looking eyes too, just in case you didn't know..."

Vershab overhears a courtier next to him, whispering to another: "Here we go, look at her... She goes for baby boys now. That will be fun to watch..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After overhearing the courtiers nearby his eyes grow wide with concern. "Lehasti! We must do something! Do you want to go or shall I? I might be quieter - without all that armor you wear - but you could surely provide better guidance to Turi! What shall we do?" he asks, fervently.

----------


## Farmerbink

At first, Turi's response is almost that of a giddy child.  "Yeah!  We were in Wati when the whole city erupted with-" but Muminofrah's apparent dislike for the unpleasantries of violence causes him to come up short.  He looks at their would-be patroness askance as she mentions merrymaking.  "Actually..."  

Nonetheless, Turi allows himself to be guided by the obviously otherwise-motivated noblewoman.  Unwilling to allow his own reservations to interfere with the urgency of their present task, he finds himself cautiously approaching, to sit down as beckoned.  He glances over his shoulder, pleading silently for Lehasti or someone else to interfere.  

"I uhhh..."  It's obvious Turi doesn't know how to respond to Muminofrah's line of questions.  In fact, as the moments pass, it becomes apparent that despite his age, the youngster has perhaps never even considered the appeals of the fairer sex.  "You look...  uh, nail paint?"  He looks down at her hands, no doubt clearly displayed by the careful posturing of her excellency, and stares at them silently for a moment.  "It's pretty," he offers, lamely.  He looks up into her eyes when she mentions his, confused and uncomfortable by the line of conversation.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti watches Turi approach Muminofrah, brows furrowed in thought and concern, her chin resting on the fingers of one gauntleted fist. "We must tread lightly, Vershab," says the paladin quietly. "We seek a favor from this woman, who has the ear of the Ruby Prince. Subterfuge of any sort would likely be seen as treachery." She lapses into silence, brooding gaze continuing to rest on the young rogue.

Azkin's gaze mirrors his mistress's, but with stronger notes of confusion and worry. The young cleric fidgets, leaning heavily on his spear as he shuffles balance from one foot to the other nervously. "He doesn't look comfortable... but what's the worst she could do?" he whispers furtively to Lehasti. "She won't eat him or anything, right?" he chuckles weakly, the forced attempt at humor falling somewhat flat.

"Not in the sense you imagine, Azkin." The paladin murmurs sardonically. Glancing to her side and noting the young cleric's continued confusion, she continues, "Take heart. He is a wily young man, and we are but yards away. If he needs our aid, it will be swift in coming."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"He is in danger _now_!" whispers Vershab as he shows uncharacteristic empathy for the young man. "Perhaps it isn't mortal danger, but our entire quest could be derailed if he misspeaks! He needs some help, even if it is in the form of a distraction...what if I were to use my magic to entertain, perhaps with an illusion of fireworks or something...?"

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti grins broadly at the slender scholar. "That sounds like an _incredible_ idea, Vershab! A spectacle to draw both of their attention away from the more... subtle hazards they currently navigate. Fireworks seem a little mundane for such an assemblage- perhaps with your talents, a more exotic display can be accomplished?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods and begins muttering to himself as he thinks and begins to move his fingers animatedly. After several moments an illusory chalkboard appears to float in front of him and begins to fill with arcane and mathematical figures before he nods with satisfaction and begins weaving his arms dramatically. As he does a cascade of colors and geometric patterns begin to flow from the chalkboard into the air, filling several hundred cubic feet of the air with fractal patterns of light and color. 

The silent display is clearly both a thing of beauty and numeric patterns, flowing in a growing bloom of chaos-theory infused art. This continues for several minutes as the Arcanist continues to perform the complex mathematics and then shifts his results into the air above him. He seems oblivious to the response of others, as if engrossed in his effort. However, the attentive (and familiar) eyes of his allies note that he periodically looks towards Turi and Muminofrah, watching for a reaction from the woman.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Muminofrah's smile turns from seductive to amused. "My young friend, you have a lot to learn... Not to worry, it will eventually occur to you. But if you have no story or any other sort of... amusement... to entertain me, then what shall I do with you? Oh, how hard it is for a noble lady of my stature to find happiness and enjoyment amidst the tedium of this life!" For all her wiles, the noblewoman appears genuinely dismayed at Turi's failure to respond to her advances. She considers the boy, no doubt with the intention to summarily dismiss him, when an explosion of colors appears over her head, and everyone on the barge turns to the incredible display.

*Spoiler*
Show

This will be a Perform check, with a +5 circumstance bonus for the cool use of illusion magic.
(1d20+5)[*20*]



"Wow, look at that! Now, that's exactly what I was talking about!" Muminofrah exclaims, delighted, while the courtesans stare at the impressive show of abstract rainbows and carefully calculated waves of light interspersed with intricate patterns of multifaceted, gem-like reflections. Everyone applauds heartily, and the evening continues with fresh rounds of drinks as the animated crowd comments on the show with admiration.

"Young man, surely it is your little friend over there who's the author of this gorgeous piece! Bring him to me, now. I want to speak to him who put such a great display together in my honor!" Imperiously, the noblewoman signals to her servants to summon Vershab to her side.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab continues his display throughout the applause, apparently unaware of the response he is receiving from the crowd. Only when the servants come and distract him (breaking his concentration so that the spell ends) does he realize that he has gained the attention of Muminofrah. "Oh...well...take me to her, then," he says to them after smoothing out his robes carefully. Once in the woman's presence he smiles awkwardly and nods at Turi briefly before bowing at the waist to the noblewoman. "My lady, how can I be of service?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Oh, here he is! Come over, come over! Let us share a Lazy River Down in celebration of this gorgeous display!"  Muminorah's face lights up at the sight of Vershab, and soon the young scholar finds himself hushed over to sit next to the enthusiastic noblewoman, while Turi appears to have utterly slipped her mind - the boy feels as if he's become suddenly invisible to both the lady and her servants. Seemingly appearing out of nowhere within instants of receiving the order, a slave kneels in front of the couch to present a gold platter with two ornate, wide crystal glasses, full with a bubbling, frothing blue liquid, apparently the aforementioned Lazy River Down.

"This demonstration you put in my honor greatly flatters me", Muminofrah giggles as she takes her glass. "I had never before seen an illustration of a gentle lady's beauty represented with such a variety of shapes and hues. Tell me, what was your inspiration?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

At the sudden change of her attentions Vershab stands woodenly for a long moment - slightly too long to be comfortable - before being guided to sit beside her and saying, "Thank you, my Lady." Sitting with his back as straight as is possible on the opulent cushions he struggles to find a stable posture, moving awkwardly as he constantly shifts and adjusts to try to settle himself. The arrival of the bright blue drinks catches his attention, though, and he stands to hand Muminorah her drink as he takes one in hand. Looking at the serving girl he asks, "What exactly is in a 'Lazy River Down?' Some form of liqueur?" Turning back to the noblewoman he says, "It is a very pretty drink - does it taste good?"

After taking a sip, he smiles broadly and exclaims, "Oh, it is a bit like the pomegranate drink I had several days ago! How delightful!" Vershab then takes another drink before seeming to realize that he hasn't responded to Muminorah's questions yet. "My Lady, please excuse me - I am not well versed in courtly courtesies. I thank you for your kind words regarding the fractal display several moments ago. Such mathematical sequences can be quite aesthetically pleasing when assigned compatible color schemes. This particular pattern is related to something described in academic circles as 'chaos theory,' though I find the description to be terribly vague. Are you familiar with non-repeating decimal numbers and their interactions with non-Euclidian geometry?" The arcanist takes another drink from his crystal glass as he looks at the noblewoman. From his expression he seems to be surprised at her sudden interest in esoteric mathematics and does not realize that she is looking for a compliment from him...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Her Excellency's eyes briefly appear to glaze over when Vershab launches into a scholarly summary of his art's mathematical foundations. "Geometry, I hear, is useful for building bridges, but I've never heard of a theory I wanted to hear about", she pouts disdainfully. "Such matters are so horribly, horribly boring! Don't I have enough worries to deal with about administration in these tiny towns?"

She takes a delicate sip, visibly enjoying the strong, flavor-rich experience of the fruity drink. Vershab feels just a tad light-headed. It might be that the Lazy River Down's sweet, rich taste incorporates a higher alcoholic content than it would seem upon first tasting it. 

"Let's talk about more attractive subjects. Your show was full of delight for me, but one doesn't need to know how the stew is made, as it were. Wouldn't it be more interesting to consider how good my eye color looks under this light tonight?" She gives an appreciative glance into a mirror, held by a slave at the ready for just such an occasion. "Don't you think?" She bats her eyelids, watching for Vershab's reaction.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab sighs at the noblewoman's response, his enthusiasm curbed by her lack of interest. "My Lady, I apologize if I bored you, but am glad you enjoyed the demonstration," he says, not making eye contact. "As for your eye color, I admit to some discomfort with looking directly into another's eyes as they look into mine...Your ensemble is quite pleasant, aesthetically, though. Your turquoise jewelry and nail enamel compliment the crimson of your...wardrobe very nicely. The bright contrast between colors is balanced expertly by the glitter of the gold, which only goes to highlight the healthy...glow of your skin. 

My Lady, I am greatly pleased to see that you are well and healthy and I do appreciate your time this day...So that I do not waste your valuable time by rambling too much, may I present another illusory display? This one of less abstract nature and more dramatic entertainment!?" 

Without waiting for an answer he begins to cast another illusion spell, this one appearing as a stage, taking the entirety of the space his spell allows in the air above the assembled nobility and merchants. As he casts he calls out to Lehasti, saying, "*Assembled admirers of the great Muminofrah...please direct your attention to the words of my ally, the holy knight Lehasti! With her...assistance I would like to present the tale of recent heroics in and around the city of Wati that led us to this day...and the august presence of our benefactor, the...lovely Lady Muminofrah!*" As he speaks, the "stage" begins to be populated with a cast depicting the Relic Knights and their various allies and foes, with names written above each in glowing script. Once Lehasti comes close enough to hear him he says, "I can keep this illusion going as long as I concentrate - tell the story, with a bit more heroics and less grit than truly happened. I will make it as flashy and exciting as I can visually, but we will need your voice to carry the story as we go..."

----------


## Farmerbink

As Muminofrah's attention is suddenly turned skywards, Turi starts, having missed the entire display in his uneasy fixation.  "Oh?" He turns to see it, pleased to have the woman's attention off of him.  Having suddenly become irrelevant and of little interest, he allows himself to ease into the pillows well to the side of her excellency, using every bit of his poise and demeanor to appear as boring and unnoticeable as he can manage.  

For a moment, he turns his attention to Vershab's awkward conversation.  Noting the arcanist's social ineptitude (and failing to note the irony), he squirms a little in vicarious embarrassment.  As Vershab conjures a stage, complete with images of himself and the rest of the Relic Knights, Turi recognizes an opportunity.  Putting the display behind him, he steps out with the confident, but somehow still self-deprecating urgency that helps servants remain unnoticed.  Turi follows one of them to wherever these drinks are being crafted.  There, while trying to remain inconspicuous, he listens, eager to learn whatever he can from the whispers and idle chatter of the ones who see the most.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not sure if bluff or stealth is more appropriate (to appear "appropriate" in whatever works as serving quarters):

(1d20+7)[*17*] bluff
(1d20+15)[*35*] stealth

Also not sure if diplomacy to gather info or perception to overhear is more applicable:

(1d20+3)[*15*] diplo
(1d20+12)[*30*] perception

----------


## JWallyR

Vershab's display only momentarily diverts Lehasti's attention from her focused observation of Muminofrah and Turi. As the noblewoman releases the young boy from her clutches, tension begins to dissipate from the paladin's form, only to redouble as she summons Vershab to replace him. Lehasti's stare at the two intensifies, any veneer of casual observation having vanished completely. As Muminofrah begins to bat her eyelashes, Lehasti stands, taking the first few steps to Vershab's relief...




> "*Assembled admirers of the great Muminofrah...please direct your attention to the words of my ally, the holy knight Lehasti! With her...assistance I would like to present the tale of recent heroics in and around the city of Wati that led us to this day...and the august presence of our benefactor, the...lovely Lady Muminofrah!*"


Lehasti's eyes widen in momentary surprise at Vershab's address, but with the air of a practiced orator, the paladin lifts her voice above the dwindling conversation. "Friends and honored guests, fortunate indeed are we all this day to enjoy the comforts of life. Good food, better drink, and exceptional company mark today's celebration- but ever must these pleasures be earned by the strivings of the steadfast and righteous against the forces of darkness and death! Recall ye the plague of risen dead in the great half-city of Wati? Rumors may say that this is a tale of far-fetched fancy, or a story to cow children into obedience, but _I_ tell you that the tales are true- the restless dead walked among- and _preyed_ upon- the good people of that fair city. We blessed few were gifted with strength to overcome this darkness. Vershab, master of the arcane; Turi of the swift feet; Calathon of the piercing eye; Azkin, petal of the Dawnflower; and lastly, your humble servant, blade of the Everlight." The paladin gestures toward each of the party members in turn. "But that great triumph came not without great price; our hearts ache for the loss of one of our own; Menedes of the stone folk gave his last, full measure of strength to buy those peoples, and our story is _his_ great tale."

With a quick glance to gauge the crowd's attention (and satisfied in finding them fixed on Vershab's visual display more than upon her own words), the paladin launches into the grand tale of the party's exploits, beginning on the fateful day of the dead uprising. In hushed tones, she describes with wonder the discovery of a dragon, seemingly made of living diamond, right upon the city's doorstep; with grim contempt and disdain the treachery of cultists, misusing magic for their own dark ends; her description of Menedes' death at the hands of a vengeful ghoul manages to skirt the harsh realities of combat while bestowing the dwarf with all the heroic accolades of the most legendary of figures.

As the last vestiges of the plague are beaten back in her narrative, the paladin skirts the _precise_ nature of their unseen adversary while finishing in rising, climactic voice: "......but lo! Never does evil rest for long, and our quest continues. Strength of arm, quickness of feet and brilliance of mind have conquered thus far, but our hunt to pierce the heart of this great evil brings us here, to the hospitality of our glorious host, Her Excellency, the Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King. May the echoes of her praises never fade!" The paladin lifts her goblet in the direction of Muminofrah before drinking deeply of its contents. "No doubt, with her gracious aid, this darkness will be vanquished, and the peace of the realm secured- _forever_!" Punctuating her finale with the jab of her uplifted fist, the paladin regards the assembled audience with a proud, determined expression.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm happy to let the previous nat'l 20 roll on Diplomacy to be recast as a Performance check (+9, untrained but with Azkin's Touch of Glory mod).
Alternatively: (1d20+9)[*14*] Performance

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show

14 Performance, plus 5 circumstance bonus for the great display for a good total of 19.


Supported by Vershab's impressive illusions, as well as a few strategically placed explosions and smoke clouds from Calathon adding heat and smell effects to the improvised show, Lehasti's epic tale draws great applause from the crowd of courtesans. Muminofrah claps her hands a few times, with a smile that all around her immediately mimic. She gestures to call Lehasti to her side.

"This was a nice performance, and most pleasing to me.  A great tale of victory over evil, and with gorgeous effects! I am... satisfied, this was good entertainment for the afternoon."

She pauses, eyeing Lehasti's athletic body from head to toe with an appreciative look before turning her attention back to Vershab. "Hopefully, the next great story you present to us will have more comedy in it. I really could do with a good laugh! But for today, I will like to reward your efforts. You may... ask me for a favor."

Meanwhile, Turi makes himself scarce. Moving discreetly towards the area were servants are busy preparing the foods and drinks a the whims of the great lady and her guests, he only overhears the whispered commands they transmit to one another and notes their stress as they seem as eager to please as worried about the possibility of punishment, should they falter in their task.

Walking back through the throng of guests to the sound of admiring oohs and aahs while his companions' display is in progress, he hears a voice he can't quite place, but is sure he has heard somewhere before...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

At Muminofrah's offer of a favor Vershab breathes an audible sigh of relief. Looking to Lehasti he tries to wait patiently but is nearly immediately overcome with his excitement. "My Lady...we beg your assistance securing access to the Inner Sanctum of the Great Library. We have requested access from...the haty-a, but she has refused us and we do not know why. Inside the Inner Sanctum we expect to learn more about...the architect of the undead plague in Wati and hopefully find a way to prevent such a...tragedy from repeating. Will you help us?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi stops short on his way back to the party.  _That voice again!_  Despite his curiosity and excitement, he tries to maintain his composure as he frantically searches for the source of the inexplicably familiar voice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still not sure re bluff (+7) vs stealth (+15).  (1d20)[*17*] + whichever.
(1d20+12)[*18*] perception to locate the source?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti nods her solemn agreement with Vershab's description. "Out of deference for her Excellency's comfort and that of her guests, our tale left out much of the... unpleasantness of our struggle in Wati. Let me assure you, however, that our quest here is of the direst import, with countless lives at stake. The sooner we discern the source of that evil, the more quickly we can render it unable to disrupt the august reign of The Ruby Prince and the prosperity of his people and courts."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Why so serious, my dear friend, why so serious?"Muminofrah laughs, good-naturedly, in answer to Vershab's and Lehasti's earnestness. "You come here with a nice gift, a beautiful bit of entertainment, and above all, your graceful good looks, which I think I will enjoy seeing more of, during my days in this city!" There is little doubt that the paladin's charismatic presence and rugged beauty have struck the great lady's eye.

"I think your story is great for a theatrical performance, but you seem to think it is actually true. Much less interesting... Nevertheless, I did promise you a favor in return, and a favor shall be granted, lest it be said that Muminofrah isn't a woman of her word! You say Deka didn't grant you access to some Sanctum place? That can readily be arranged. I want to see the haty-ha, at once!" At her words, a slave immediately departs, at a run, to carry the noblewoman's request to the Sanctuary of Nethys. The next half-hour is spent in more pleasantries, drinks, and overall merriment. 

Meanwhile, Turi mixes in with the crowd, trying to place the voice he just heard turning down a slave's offer of a platter of grilled fish. It's a young, feminine voice, pleasant but with a slight tint of harshness. The woman it belongs to is unfamiliar, however. She is elegantly dressed in golden-hued robes, an elaborate headress, and expensive-looking jewelry. Her intent look in the direction of the Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King, presently talking to Lehasti and Vershab, indicates more than the usual fawning of a courtesan for the person with the most power in a gathering.

Then, something clicks inside Turi's mind. The Observatory of Truth and Wisdom... The cultists... _"We are the true heirs to the Sky Pharaoh's legacy! When he rises again to reclaim his throne, we will receive Hakotep's blessings, not the likes of you!"_ ... That same voice.

After some time, the haty-ha, Deka An-Keret, appears in front of Muminofrah, accompanied by a retinue of scribes, priests of Nethys, and guards. Tephu's governor is decidedly less than pleased with this interruption of her daily activities, but it is apparent she has no choice. Muminofrah deals with her tersely: "These friends of mine require access to the Inner Sanctum of the Great Library. Please give them whatever paperwork is necessary." Deka An-Keret looks like she might argue the case, but thinks better of it, and soon enough, a scribe presents Lehasti with the eagerly desired written permission, valid for three days, to access the Spiral Archive in the Library's Inner sanctum.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab bows to Muminofrah and bobs his head at the haty-a before beginning to walk away. "Three days - that isn't much time and it won't be easy to prepare. I must ensure the spells I prepare are oriented to help speed along our research! My godfather can help and Turi can climb the stacks. Lehasti may be able to help sort through the books and help us find the correct reference..." he mutters as his mind moves towards the task of the next day. Unless someone stops him, he makes his way back to the inn and begins his preparations for the work in the Inner Sanctum.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti smiles good-naturedly at Muminofrah, nodding her acknowledgment of the noblewoman's compliments; as the party waits for the haty-a's arrival, she hovers near the mountain of cushions but responds with noncommittal pleasantries and otherwise attempts to minimize her continued presence.

When the haty-a does appear, the paladin inclines her head toward the high official respectfully, clasping one fist across her breast in a gesture that is both salute and apology. She extends one open hand to accept the proffered documents, bowing once more toward the haty-a. "We are eternally grateful for her excellency's understanding," she murmurs in a conciliatory tone. Turning to Muminofrah, the paladin waits for a lull in conversation before addressing her once more: "We are in your debt, great one; gods willing, our research may be speedily completed and our task here finished, that we may return and enjoy the pleasure of your presence while you tarry in this city. In the meanwhile, poor gratitude would we show to make any less than full use of your generous gift; to that end, please excuse us to make preparation for the efforts of the days ahead."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti pauses to allow Muminofrah to respond as appropriate before guiding Vershab and the others from the barge and back toward the inn to prepare.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The group leaves the gathering of dignitaries and courtisans, their precious authorization in hand at long last. It is late afternoon on a Starday, however, and the Library doors are closed until the following Moonday morning. The Relic Knights are free to spend their Sunday in religious devotions and further visits to the city. As they lazily tread the busy streets and admire the sights of Tephu on the holy day, they get, again, the feeling that they're being observed, but it doesn't last long, and isn't specific enough that they can pinpoint who among the crowd harbors such an interest in them.

*Spoiler*
Show

Please indicate if you wish to do other things over the Starday evening and Sunday downtime.


*Moonday, 27 Abadius*

The group walks back to the Great Library, its doors glowing in the soft light of the early morning sun. The curators react with great respect, bordering on awe, as they see the signed permission from the haty-a. The lead curator is promptly summoned, a middle-aged, serious-looking woman who peruses Lehasti's document with great attention.

"This is an authentic authorization, you may visit the Spiral Archive today, tomorrow and on Wealday. We will open the bronze door for you. I must let you know that there are guardians inside, tasked with dealing with thieves and unauthorized visitors in a harsh manner. One is a foul creature from the Lower Planes, the other two are what we know as invisible stalkers. They will let you pass when you prove your credentials with this..." She produces five bronze medallions, each carved with a slightly different rendition of Nethys's All-Seeing Eye. She casts an incantation over them, and each glows with a soft, pulsating amber light. "These will last for the day, come to me so I can renew the enchantment in the morning."

She accompanies the group through the vast Outer Stacks and Upper Stacks halls, stopping in front of the immense, circular bronze door  they had noticed on their first visit. A single hieroglyph of an eye is engraved in the center of the door, and there a keyhole appears as soon as the curator presents the eye with a large iron key. The 6-inch thick door slides easily to the side when opened, moving as if it weighed almost nothing. Beyond the door is a small chamber containing only a set of limestone steps that descend into the earth. The passage is brightly lit, with runes on each side every few steps emanating permanent, heat-less flames.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab listens carefully to the lead curator before asking several questions: "What sort of fiend do you have on guard?"

"Are any magical spells one might use for research off limits?"

"Are there any sages who can help us with our research?"

*Spoiler: Skill Checks*
Show

Knowledge (Planes): (1d20+10)[*21*] regarding the fiendish guardian
Knowledge (Planes): (1d20+10)[*18*] regarding the Invisible Stalkers

As the party begins to descend he casts Detect Magic and begins scanning the doors, runes along the walls, and anything else that seems interesting. He does not allow himself to be too distracted by the Inner Sanctum's defenses, but he does make at least a cursory look (intending to determine how one might enter illicitly and avoid the worst of the defenses). Once in the book stacks he settles down to begin the research and begins directing the rest of the party to help, using liberal castings of Floating Disk.

*Spoiler: Research Check*
Show

Knowledge (Nobility): (1d20+9)[*10*]
Research "Damage" dealt: (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## Farmerbink

When Turi finally returns to the party, his is visibly distracted.  Frustrated with his inexplicable but pervasive unease, he makes poor company as the party awaits the arrival, blessing, and departure of the haty-a.  Still, relief flickers our his features at Lehasti's receipt of the authorization, before being banished once more by his increasingly-permanent scowl.  

As they make to depart the barge, he suddenly blurts out "_In the temple!_"  At his companion's surprise, he shakes his head to dispel his surprise and explains in a hushed voice: "That woman- not Muminofrah, one of her attainers- she was with the group that attacked us in the temple in Wati!  She cast a bunch of spells, hid in the fog, and directed the rest of the cultists as if she was their leader, and she's either still following us, or working towards some opposed end!"  He looks back to the crowd, to get a better description, before offering it to his companions.  "I don't know what she's doing here, but I _know_ that's where I've heard that voice!  And it explains why I didn't recognize her- she was wearing one of those golden masks, before!"  This time, he takes a moment to stare unabashedly, memorizing her visible features.  After all, his life may well depend on it.

On the day of enforced down time, Turi has great difficulty relaxing, and instead spends most of the time pacing, anxiously traversing the roads, and frantically wracking his brain for any explanation of the mysterious woman's motives.  His eyes scan the crowds incessantly, unsure whether he's hoping to catch another glimpse of their foe or hoping to not.  At the uneasy feelings of observation, he grows even more tense and curt, displeased at what he considers to be a failing in his scouting duties.  Though he intends otherwise, he sleeps soundly that night, the product of an outrageously tiresome day, both physically and mentally.  As the morning's rays begin to pierce the slats on his window, he starts with a gasp.  Silently berating himself for leaving his companions unguarded through the night, he hurriedly descends the stairs to break his fast before they begin their research anew. 

In the Great Library, Turi doesn't seem to even acknowledge most of the discussion, until he's handed an ornate bronze medallion.  Suspiciously, he dons the necklace, and follows at the back of the group, where he can see everyone.  As they pass through the sibling portal to their pendants, his hands fall to rest on the hilts of his blades.  Enchantment or not, he has no intention of being caught unprepared to defend his friends.  _Not again._

----------


## Gwynfrid

*At the pleasure barge
*
When Turi recognizes the voice and stares at her, the woman just reacts with a cryptic half-smile, before turning away from him to lose herself into the crowd of Muminofrah's courtesans.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*In the library
*
"This disgusting guardian is called a ceustodaemon. It has been bound to the premises for centuries, and it resents it, like all of its kind. 

You can employ any magic of convenience. Naturally, any action resulting in damage to the slightest piece of the archives is subject to... er... definitive punishment. But I expect a learned man such as yourself to not find this surprising.

And... No, sorry, unless we have ongoing research of our own, the curators do not accompany any visitor. May your search for knowledge bear abundant fruit."

At that, the companions descend the wide stairs, comfortably lit by the luminous runes. After descending about forty steps, they arrive in a corridor, that soon branches off to the right. Faced with a choice between two directions, the group doesn't stand there hesitating for long, as a large creature appears at the end of the corridor straight ahead. It is a brown, shaggy-furred beast, standing on slate grey hooves. Its head resembles that of a maniacal horned ape, with several curled, sharp horns, and a maw filled with triangular teeth. 

_STATE YOUR NAMES AND BUSINESS._ 

The booming, angry voice doesn't make a sound, but just resonates in the companions' minds.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks at the demon with a calm, unimpressed expression. "You can see that we have permission to be here by our amulets, fiend. If you wish us gone from your demesne you can either politely introduce yourself and offer aid or make yourself as distracting as the invisible stalkers. Now, in which direction will we find records on ancient dynasties and their pharaohs?" he asks the creature.

----------


## Gwynfrid

_FILTHY MORTAL. I CAN SEE YOU HAVE PERMISSION TO PASS. DO NOT TRY MY PATIENCE. I MIGHT DECIDE THE PLEASURE OF DESTROYING YOU OUTWEIGHS THE CONSEQUENCES._

The angry monster retreats, back to a room at the end of the corridor. Looking ahead, it appears the creature makes its abode in a diamond-shaped room, with its walls carved with scribbles. There doesn't appear to be an exit this way, and the companions decide for the corridor branching to the right.

*Spoiler*
Show

Unless you wish for a scuffle with a daemon, I will take it you ignore him for now.  


Soon this new corridor makes a sharp turn right, before winding into a curve leftwards until it again leads to its original direction. After a few steps, a smaller opening to the left appears, giving entrance to a small room, with a few chairs and desks.

The companions are about to pursue on their path down the corridor, but they notice someone in the room, apparently a woman, seated on one of the chairs and silently reading through a stack of papyrus.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks into the room with a puzzled expression on his face. "I did not expect any other visitors to be here..." he mutters to his companions before raising his voice and directing it at the woman. "Ma'am, you don't know where we can find the portion of the records that include information on ancient dynasties and their pharaohs, do you?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab sees a human woman in her thirties, dressed modestly in hooded, dark robes. Startled, she looks up from her reading and considers the group.

"Sorry, I'm really busy. I don't think I can help you. Just follow the corridor," a nod indicates the direction the group was going towards, "down the path you'll find the Spiral Archive. After that, I wish you the best of luck in your research."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab shrugs and turns without saying anything in response to follow the woman's directions. As he goes, he takes a moment to cast Detect Magic and scan the area around him as he walks, paying special attention to the protective magics of the archives.

----------


## JWallyR

> "_In the temple!_ That woman- not Muminofrah, one of her attainers- she was with the group that attacked us in the temple in Wati!  She cast a bunch of spells, hid in the fog, and directed the rest of the cultists as if she was their leader, and she's either still following us, or working towards some opposed end!
> I don't know what she's doing here, but I _know_ that's where I've heard that voice!  And it explains why I didn't recognize her- she was wearing one of those golden masks, before!"


Lehasti's eyes widen at Turi's description, the fateful encounter that nearly ended several of her companions' lives clearly etched into her mind. Eyes darkened like thunderclouds, she looks into the crowd, attempting to follow Turi's gaze... but failing quite to discern any specific object of the young man's attention, she scowls at the crowd in general before turning to face him. "Would that this were the place, and now the time... but have no fear, my young friend- the wicked always receive their just rewards." Lapsing into silence, the paladin leads the party off to make what preparations they may for the following days' study.



Lehasti remains brooding and distracted as the party returns to the library. Allowing Vershab, in his obvious confidence in academic pursuits, to take the lead, she follows distractedly until the sudden, invasive voice ringing within her own mind. One hand darts toward the hilt of her falchion, but Vershab's authoritative response (and the ceustodaemon's grudging response) allay her fears of a more physical altercation. Releasing her instinctively held breath as it retreats, she trudges after Vershab, already striding confidently toward the knowledge the party seeks.

The paladin's eyes narrow at the unexpected company in the study room. As Vershab greets the woman, Lehasti closes her eyes prayerfully, and opens them (now flickering with a golden sheen) to observe the woman intently.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using _Detect Evil_ paladin ability to examine her.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi starts at the silent exclamation, more than a little unnerved at the certainty that he didn't _hear_ what he just heard.  He stands silently as Vershab makes his own declaration, apparently more annoyed than frightened by the creature.  Unable to keep himself from glancing over his shoulder, Turi slinks behind his companions as they travel down the hall.  When they round the corner and are comfortably out of sight, he lets out a brief shiver.  _That thing looks Nasty._

Their unexpected company makes little impact on the youngster.  Ultimately, it's not surprising that other people would want to use such a facility.  However, given the Haty-a's hesitance, he finds the woman's quiet study suspicious.  He waits until they move on to quietly voice his concerns to Lehasti in a hushed whisper.  "What kind of person would receive the Haty-a's blessing to study here, if not we?  I don't trust her.  Not at all."

----------


## Gwynfrid

The companions move on, to find themselves in a winding corridor that turns abruptly back upon itself in a series of switchbacks. In the middle of the path, a stone statue depicting clouds or billowing mist shaped into a humanoid form stands.

Gathering around this strange object, the group stops to share their thoughts.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lehasti detected a faint aura of evil on the woman studying. Vershab detects no magic in the corridor, save for the lighting runes. The statue has a very faint aura of transmutation.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi's attention lapses from his suspicion of the other researcher to take in the odd structure.  "Another guardian, you think?"  He considers its shape for a moment before adding, "Let's not make it angry- I'd hate to try and kill a cloud with knives...."  Finally, he turns back to Lehasti, curious of the woman's opinion on their unexpected company.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since I didn't roll it before, Sense motive to "get a hunch," I guess, about the other woman researching (the evil one?)
(1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"It has an aura of transmutation, so it could be nearly anything, though the aura is not at all powerful. I suspect it just represents some form of air elemental shaped in a humanoid form," replies Vershab. "I am loathe to spend long discussing things when we are on a limited schedule today regarding the research we came here to do. After all of the delays, I would like to get started, unless we are likely to be in any sort of danger and need to protect ourselves...you don't think we are, do you?"

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

For the woman to have an evil aura she is likely either an anti-paladin, cleric, or evil outsider herself. Most other types of creatures barely even register unless they have committed pretty heinous crimes...

----------


## JWallyR

> "What kind of person would receive the Haty-a's blessing to study here, if not we?  I don't trust her.  Not at all."


Lehasti quietly murmurs, "And well you should not... the taint of evil surrounds her. She is no ally to our cause."




> "It has an aura of transmutation, so it could be nearly anything, though the aura is not at all powerful. I suspect it just represents some form of air elemental shaped in a humanoid form," replies Vershab. "I am loathe to spend long discussing things when we are on a limited schedule today regarding the research we came here to do. After all of the delays, I would like to get started, unless we are likely to be in any sort of danger and need to protect ourselves...you don't think we are, do you?"


Lehasti responds in a level tone, the softness of her voice a stark contrast to the sharp, flat, and watchful gaze the paladin gives toward the previous corridor. "Goddess willing, we are not, but you may have to do without my assistance today... I like not the talk of invisible guardians, nor our neighbor in the other room." The paladin steps quietly to one side of the doorway, affecting a posture of relaxation that nonetheless places one gauntleted hand very near the hilt of her sheathed blade. She gives Azkin a direct look, silently gesturing with a tilt of her head, and the young man walks to mirror her position, arms gripping his spear as he rests its butt end on the cold floor.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti and Azkin stand a watchful guard, but they're only met by silence. When nothing comes through the doorway after a few minutes, the group decides to move on.

With caution, they move around the strange statue of clouds - they actually have to squeeze a little bit, at the thing is sizable and sits straight in the middle of the corridor. They gingerly go down the winding pathway, but encounter no further obstacle until they reach the heart of the Spiral Archive.

The corridor opens into a wide, circular chamber. Instead of a floor, a vast well lined with row upon row of books, scrolls, and parchment plummets downward. Below, flickering flames gently illuminate the chamber in soft light. A flight of narrow stone stairs descends in a spiral along the inner walls of the shaft, which is crisscrossed by a lattice of slender, impossibly thin bridges.

*Spoiler*
Show



"C" is the ceustodaemon. "W" is the woman, busy reading. The statue is in M28.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Ah, finally - let's get to work. We need to find the correct tomes or scrolls quickly so that we can learn as much as possible. Spread out and look for the phrases..." Vershab begins to direct the others in the pursuit of a task for which he is imminently suited. Once everyone is gainfully assisting he does a brief walk around the various levels of the collection, looking intently at the titles and subjects as he begins the research.

*Spoiler: Research*
Show

In the interest of honesty, my previous results (from post #123 are: 

Knowledge (Nobility): (1d20+9)[*10*]
Research "Damage" dealt: (1d8)[*2*]

If I can try again, they are:

Knowledge (Nobility): (1d20+9)[*11*]
Research "Damage" dealt: (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Researching in the Spiral Archive turns out to be tricky, and much more physical than Vershab expected. The stone stairs only allow access to a small portion of the circular shelves, forcing the researchers to venture the flimsy-looking papyrus bridges to find what they're looking for. Cautious testing proves that the bridges are as strong as thick leather, but also flexible, bowing when weight is placed on them. 

*Spoiler*
Show

In other words, every Research check attempted in the Spiral Archive requires an Acrobatics check to safely cross the bridges. It is also possible avoid having to attempt an Acrobatics checks by slowly and carefully moving across the bridges, but that wastes a lot of time, and the character takes a 2 penalty on his Research checks for that day.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After several moments of testing out the flimsy bridges, Vershab declares, "What a poor design - it seems this place is designed to be physically restricting to research as well as difficult to acquire access! Give me a moment to prepare some spells to assist us..." Opening his spellbook he reviews several pages carefully before looking at everyone in turn. "If a book is within view but not easily reached I can use a cantrip to try and reach it, but otherwise I am woefully unprepared for this. Tonight I will try and find a scholar with additional spells to help us - then I can learn those spells myself for use tomorrow."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Mage Hand should help us to manage the area better.

----------


## Gwynfrid

After moments of hesitation and looking for solutions to the tricky layout of the Spiral Archive, Vershab carefully steps on the bridges to venture the treacherous heights. This consumes a good deal of time on his research, but it is a lot safer. At times when his search leads him to the highest parts of the shaft, the dizzying sight of the floor some 150 feet below makes him extremely uneasy, but he steels himself to carry on.

Looking for the lineage of Hakotep yields only frustration, but he soon finds another way, via indirect religious references. Here, his prodigious memory and many hours of study serve him right: At long last, he lays his eyes on an index that catalogs all of the scrolls copied from Hakotep's library. However, the scrolls are not where the index says they should be! They have clearly been moved or hidden at some point.

*Spoiler*
Show

I was so focused on the description of the bridges I only now looked into the stats for this particular library. It turns out like this:
- You can use Knowledge on either History, Nobility or Religion
- The library itself provides a bonus of +3 to Knowledge
- Complexity is 20, that's the DC of the roll.
So, if we account for -2 for the time lost on the bridges, Vershab's Religion bonus totals 18+3-2 = 19... which means he succeeds on his rool of natural 1. Congratulations for your choice of Skill Focus(Knowledge(Religion)), this is a RP decision that pays off in the end. Your roll of 2 yields 7 points of knowledge "damage" (it's 1d8+Int).

Now, we have Calathon contributing a +14 In Knowledge(History). He could risk the Acrobatics check, but failure, while unlikely, could be really bad, so let's say he doesn't. 14+3-2=15, (1d20+15)[*33*], if successful he scores (1d8+4)[*7*] knowledge points off the library.

By the way, looking at these rules a second time I found that a character cannot take 10 or take 20 on a Research check, but Research checks can be made untrained due to the Great Librarys extensive collections. So, everybody can play.


Working from Vershab's clue, but focusing on the history of the pharaohs' successive reigns, Calathon makes another breakthrough: The missing scrolls from Hakotep's library, a huge pile containing several references to the Sky Pharaoh and his participation in some ancient war... The two scholars excitedly spend the rest of the day going through this treasure trove of information.

The Sky Pharaoh is represented by a very distinct hieroglyph of a winged pyramid. According to the scrolls, the Sky Pharaoh was convinced that an attack was coming from enemies who lived in cities in the clouds, and that he was frantically searching for a weapon to defeat them. Apparently, the pharaoh eventually succeeded in finding it, but all that remains of the scrolls that detail this weapon are a handful of ragged papyrus scraps depicting confusing geometrical patterns - these scrolls should be here, but have clearly been removed. It appears whoever wanted this knowledge hidden went to great lengths to make it vanish from the records.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I don't think we are the first to look for these scrolls and records..." Vershab mutters as his frustration mounts. "Some are missing or have been misplaced, and though Occam's Razor might suggest human error as opposed to the more complex idea of deliberate sabotage, I think our enemies may have beaten us here." 

Turning to the others, he begins to explain his findings and compares notes with Calathon, confirming his suspicions. "Lehasti, Turi, and Azkin - have any of you found anything with this pictograph or these terms and phrases as you have looked around...?"

*Spoiler: OoC/Mechanics*
Show

I would strongly encourage *FarmerBink* and *JWallyR* to post some rolls - we are clearly fighting against someone else here and need to have all hands helping!

----------


## Farmerbink

At first, Turi is content to let Vershab and Azkin do the lion's share of the work.  However, as they quickly prove less than comfortable navigating the bridges for quick access to tomes, he little by little becomes more involved himself.  At the second or third example of potentially torn scraps, he muses, "Perhaps they took the records for their own use?  Sort of sabotage by accident?"  

Regardless, he continues to easily traverse the bridges, though his efforts with the books are clearly less well-guided as his colleagues'.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So I'm assuming that taking 10 on acrobatics for a 22 is both 1: acceptable and 2: doesn't result in Turi's untimely death.

(1d20+7)[*16*] know nobility (includes library bonus of +3) vs DC 20.
If successful, (1d8)[*3*] research damage

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's eyes shift between the exit to the narrow hallway and the thin "bridges" with equal suspicion. With an audible sigh of resignation, the paladin sheathes her blade and eyes the nearest such bridge. She turns, seeming to feel the weight of Azkin's questioning gaze on her shoulder, and with a lackadaisical shrug of the shoulders gestures her protege toward the tomes. With a similarly rueful gaze, the young cleric stows his spear and makes his way to follow.

The pair of Sarenites make an unintentionally humorous sight; the paladin is particularly ridiculous, the clanking of armor and her slow, methodical steps bringing to mind the image of a tortoise making its tortuous way across a circus tightrope. Azkin's steps are no less thoughtful, though his steps seem more sure and his sober expression of concentration less haggard. Every so often when their paths happen to bring them in reach of promising tomes, the pair lean heavily on the shelving to give their attention to the task at hand.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Both Sarenites will suffer the -2 penalty on research checks to avoid rolling Acrobatics checks, which would likely result in disaster.
Lehasti's knowledge check (religion or nobility): (1d20+5)[*18*]
If successful, "damage": (1d8)[*1*]

Azkin's knowledge check (religion): (1d20+6)[*17*]
If successful, "damage": (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Toilday, 28 Abadius
*
Having repaired to the Inn of Desert Winds for the night after their first day of research, the companions come back to the Great Library early the next morning, aware that their welcome is limited in time and that Muminofrah will expect them to come pay their respects at some point in the near future. In the Spiral Archive, they find things mostly unchanged, the daemon giving them a grudging, threats-filled greeting, and the bookish woman still at work, an even earlier riser than them.

*Spoiler*
Show

So that we don't spend days on repetitive rolls, I'm going to roll for the day for all characters.

Assuming same bonuses as earlier day, but improved: Each full day of research in the same library grants a cumulative +1 to the roll.

Vershab Knowledge(Religion) (1d20+20)[*40*] knowledge points (1d8+5)[*7*] - I'm going to call this a crit, and double the knowledge points acquired.
Calathon Knowledge(History) (1d20+16)[*22*] knowledge points (1d8+4)[*10*] 
Turi Knowledge(Nobility) (1d20+8)[*10*] knowledge points (1d8)[*3*] 
Lehasti Knowledge(Nobility) (1d20+6)[*24*] knowledge points (1d8)[*8*] - yay!
Azkin Knowledge(Religion) (1d20+7)[*11*] knowledge points (1d8)[*8*] 



Calathon picks up where he left off the earlier day, and continues tracking the long line of pharaohs across the many ages of Osirion. A large collection of tablets bound in cloth marked with the Sky Pharaohs winged pyramid hieroglyph contains a number of transcribed recollections of several courtiers at Hakoteps court. These accounts make passing references to the Sky Pharaoh having access to stolen Shory magic. "The Shory! Interesting..." He mutters. As his friends cast puzzled looks at him, he explains: "Yes, the Shory. That is the name. An ancient people. They traveled the world in great flying cities during the Age of Destiny. What a time of wonders that must have been! They built an empire in central Garund known for its arcane engineering and cities in the sky." 

Vershab, having understood the complex layout of the library, sets out at a great speed, feverishly browsing through the endless stacks of papyrus, until he makes several great finds. A dusty, otherwise unremarkable scroll contains a lengthy passage about the burial of Hakotep I, with a remark about his tomb having wings. The scroll also contains  a tantalizing fragment of the confession of a member of a group called the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather, who claimed that when the Sky Pharaoh was interred, his heart and funerary mask were stolen from his tomb before it was lost to the skies. These two objects supposedly contained the pharaohs soul, but his body was left behind in the tomb. This confession was extracted in -1560 AR, some 50 years after the pharaohs death. There are also references to considerable efforts by Hakoteps successor, Pharaoh Djederet II, to round up members of the Sacrosanct Order for questioning. The results of the interrogations were recorded on a collection of scrolls called the Scrolls of Inquiry, but this collection is not held within the Spiral Archive. 

Vershab remembers having heard of the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather, a secretive sect of the priesthood of Nethys dedicated to the collection and preservation of knowledge. The Order is not necessarily concerned with keeping such information hidden, but secrecy is a useful tool for safeguarding it. The orders members are also unconstrained by such mortal concerns as morality - the acquisition and preservation of the information is paramount, not the methods used to do so. 

At this point, the companions feel like they have found everything that they might be able to get in this place, but at the end, it is the paladin, stubbornly refusing to lay her bulky armor down for the purpose of research, who makes the final breakthrough. Her patience and humility are richly rewarded, when her exhaustive search for all Nethys references leads her to an old curators catalog. It reveals that the Scrolls of Inquiry were moved to another of the Inner Sanctums libraries, the Dark Depository, 103 years ago.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"The Dark Depository...what a cheerful sounding collection," Vershab says dryly after reading the catalog Lehasti found. "I will be glad to have a change of scenery since this one is distinctly less functional than one might hope. Let's go and at least take a look at this library before we call it a night. Then we can be well prepared for tomorrow when we must find the Scrolls of Inquiry..."

The arcanist then collects his assorted notes and makes his way back to towards the entrance to ask for the way to the Dark Depository from the curators.

----------


## Gwynfrid

When the lead curator hears the name Dark Depository, she looks at Vershab intently, and takes a moment before she responds.

"If that is where your search is leading you too, then, it is dark things that you are after. I must not judge you, but my duty is to warn you. The forbidden knowledge held within the Dark Depository has spawned things that have never seen the sun.

Surely, I'm not going to surprise you when I say, you will need a new, explicit authorization, before I can give you the directions to find the Dark Depository. I don't think the haty-ha has allowed this to more than a handful of scholars, over the course of her tenure in Tephu. I wish you good luck, but I can help you no further until I see a new document signed by her."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab thanks the curator before turning back to his companions and speaking to them privately. "I need just one moment to prepare a spell to invade her mind and attempt to influence her so that she will help us without requiring another visit to the Haty-a. Will you all please distract her and any potential witnesses while I attempt to charm her?" he asks as he begins to page through his spellbook to find the spell he has in mind...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I assume that doing something like this would be a bad/evil idea and that Lehasti will help prevent the action. *JWallyR* should post something to the effect of stopping Vershab - he will follow her lead on morality.

----------


## JWallyR

Looking every bit the cat that got the cream after her serendipitous discovery, Lehasti leads the party with a cheerful, strolling stride through the narrow corridors toward the entrance, briefly interrupted by the difficulty of winding her armored form around the strange, cloud-shaped statue. Her cheer subsides somewhat as they approach the small study room and its occupant, and the paladin's gait takes on more militant qualities, and she watches the stranger with a sidelong, suspicious glance.

Finally reaching the curators' post, the paladin steps to the side, gesturing Vershab to the fore.




> "I need just one moment to prepare a spell to invade her mind and attempt to influence her so that she will help us without requiring another visit to the Haty-a. Will you all please distract her and any potential witnesses while I attempt to charm her?


Lehasti's eyes dart toward the arcanist as he reaches for his spellbook, and the paladin's eyes are by turns alarmed, suspicious and probing. With a gentle clearing of her throat, she addresses him, "Friend Vershab... even were I to approve such an action, which I most certainly do _not_, we have already been forewarned of invisible guardians, and consequences of hostile magic." Her tone is gentle but stern with the slender man. "I am confident that our cause is just, and surely with what friends we already have made, our advance cannot be long denied." With a disarming smile and a congenial nod toward the curator, the paladin gently (but firmly) places an arm about Vershab's shoulders and begins to steer him toward the exit.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a momentarily crestfallen look, Vershab allows himself to be directed away from the curator. "Is this one of those moral-issues that I struggle to understand? I certainly mean the curator no harm - only to convince her that we are friends and worth skirting the rules to help..." he explains as they walk away. When it is clear there is little to be done except to follow the guidance of his ally he stops talking, instead retreating back into his cloak. "Well, we must get access to the correct library quickly - the longer we wait the stronger our enemies become! Shall we go straight to the Haty-a tonight, or attempt to sway her superior instead? I don't think the Haty-a likes us and am concerned that she may be helping our opponents...Besides, the Muminofrah seemed to like you, Lehasti! She might be convinced to move this along again!"

----------


## JWallyR

> "Is this one of those moral-issues that I struggle to understand? I certainly mean the curator no harm - only to convince her that we are friends and worth skirting the rules to help..."]


Lehasti leads the party for several more steps before responding in a soft voice, "Sometimes it is less about "harm" and more about the proper way to do things. I would certainly not appreciate such an intrusion upon _my_ own mind and will, nor do I imagine would you. No, my friend," she continues, "the right thing done the wrong way quickly becomes the wrong thing, and leads toward ill means that become their own ends. No, " she sighs as though steeling her resolve, "it is _because_ the right thing is often the hard thing that it is so seldom done."




> "Well, we must get access to the correct library quickly - the longer we wait the stronger our enemies become! Shall we go straight to the Haty-a tonight, or attempt to sway her superior instead? I don't think the Haty-a likes us and am concerned that she may be helping our opponents...Besides, the Muminofrah seemed to like you, Lehasti! She might be convinced to move this along again!"


The paladin raises one eyebrow and smiles sardonically at nobody in particular. "Another example, my friend, of the expedient path being the lesser of our choices. No, I think we should seek an urgent audience with the Haty-a, as the rightful authority of this city; perhaps I may impress upon her the sincerity of our intentions, and the immediacy of our task. If she will listen to reason, she may prove to be a valuable ally. That is," she turns to seek a meeting of Vershab's eyes, "unless you have reason to doubt her good intentions?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"She has already given us reason to doubt - she dismissed us out of hand after hearing our very valid reasons before. She also appears to be a worshipper of Nethys - whose followers are not known for their benevelance but _are_ known for coveting magic power and causing destruction with it. We have already fought members of Nethys' church! What other reason could she have for turning us away before?" Vershab asks, his calm, precise tone at odds with the passionate words.

----------


## Farmerbink

Previously quiet- though the canny observer would note no small regret as they leave, an opportunity lost to play the decoy- Turi speaks up at Vershab's objection.  "I think he's right," the youngster states, simply.  "I don't trust this Haty-a lady one bit.  I think every time we tell her of our plans, it only helps those cultists that have been following us!"  

"But if we go to Muminofrah..."  The boy falls into an uneasy silence as he considers another audience.  As the moments tick by, it quickly becomes apparent that he's uncomfortable just _talking_ about the noblewoman- much less venturing into her presence once more.  Finally, after a time, he shrugs unhappily.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Well, I am confident that a powerful noblewoman of Muminofrah's stature will expect more from us in exchange for her favor. We need to bring something - or someone - to her that will confirm the worth of her investment in us. My skills do not tend towards entertaining nobles with somewhat vacuous airs...shall we look into another gift of some sort? Or would the most fair of our number be willing to sit with her again in exchange for further assistance? Lehasti, while there is some similarity between a military chain of command and the interactions between nobles, it is not necessarily expedient or expected that gentry such as ourselves speak to the immediate-most noble first each time! If you insist that we attempt to follow the customs of the Church of Nethys and go through their official channels, at least begin your efforts at the point most likely to aid us!" Vershab entreats, his voice still using the cadence of an academic lecture instead of the heartfelt plea he voices.

----------


## JWallyR

> "She has already given us reason to doubt - she dismissed us out of hand after hearing our very valid reasons before. She also appears to be a worshipper of Nethys - whose followers are not known for their benevelance but _are_ known for coveting magic power and causing destruction with it. We have already fought members of Nethys' church! What other reason could she have for turning us away before?"


Lehasti's brows furrow as she considers the arcanist's words.




> "Well, I am confident that a powerful noblewoman of Muminofrah's stature will expect more from us in exchange for her favor. We need to bring something - or someone - to her that will confirm the worth of her investment in us. My skills do not tend towards entertaining nobles with somewhat vacuous airs...shall we look into another gift of some sort? Or would the most fair of our number be willing to sit with her again in exchange for further assistance? Lehasti, while there is some similarity between a military chain of command and the interactions between nobles, it is not necessarily expedient or expected that gentry such as ourselves speak to the immediate-most noble first each time! If you insist that we attempt to follow the customs of the Church of Nethys and go through their official channels, at least begin your efforts at the point most likely to aid us!"


"To Turi's concern, I like not the idea of subjecting any of you to the... apparent appetites of our current benefactor, nor do I think myself suited to the sort of entertainment she may most desire. The paladin's slightly pursed lips evince her distaste for the seemingly carnal foibles exhibited by Muminofrah at their last meeting. "To Vershab's, I do not think it fully proper to paint the entire church of Nethys with the brush of the cultists we have fought in the past, and even if the haty-a _should_ be counted among their number, she deserves the same opportunity as any to repent of wickedness and be redeemed. Perhaps my reappearance as a supplicant will move her to consider such things." The paladin appears resolute in a fashion that it seems only such paladins can be.

She turns to give Vershab and Turi a look as they continue to walk. "Were I not concerned for your safety, I would not ask that you join me in such a meeting, but it may be true that enemies lurk behind every veil. However, the haty-a's schedule may not permit a speedy meeting, and with what time we have already lost, I am prepared to pursue other avenues if we must."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks at Lehasti expressionlessly for several breaths. Finally he responds, saying, "If the Haty-a will see us and grant us access immediately , then we can go that way. If not, we should first approach Muminofrah and suffer her advances as necessary to get into the Dark Depository right away - there is too much at stake to allow our personal hesitation to slow us down. If she doesn't help us I think we must be prepared to break into the library and get access that way. With time to prepare and plan it should not be too difficult...invisibility spells will allow us past the mortal guards, we can dispose of the daemon and elementals if necessary, and neutralize any other threats as they come, I am sure. Tonight I will spend some time preparing for that course - Turi, can you help me in this endeavor? Your experiences on the street could give me insights I might otherwise lack..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perhaps over Hangouts we can work out the details, but I think it is time to plan a break-in, even if we don't commit it. Anyone opposed to the course of action Vershab describes above?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's troubled expression deepens as Vershab continues, culminating in a slack-jawed expression of shock at the arcanist's nonchalant suggestion. After a few visible attempts to being speaking, the paladin masters herself and says, "I... we... should, nay, _must_ ensure that such drastic measures are required before stooping to burglary under cover of darkness! The Great Library is a sacred space to the faithful of Nethys, and under lawful purview of the haty-a! Although..." the paladin's expression grows thoughtful for a moment. "If I may seek, even briefly, an audience with the haty-a, perhaps I can determine with aid from Sarenrae," the paladin reflexively raises her face upward as though toward a rising sun, "whether she is in league with our enemies, or simply a disinterested bureaucrat. Should I confirm that the lawful authorities have been subverted to dark ends..." with a clenched jaw and a narrow-eyed, grim expression, she continues, "...our hand may be forced."

The paladin turns to meet Vershab's eyes with her own, resolve evident on her face. "Accompany me to see the haty-a, and perhaps by some spell you can also seek to penetrate any mask she might wear and see to her heart's true motives. Then we will know what we must do."

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Wealday, 29 Abadius*

After a comfortable night at the Inn of the Desert Winds, the companions take the now familiar path to the Sanctuary of Nethys. Their guide Sabef, after spending two long days waiting for them in front of the Great Library, evidently had hopes for some more exciting activity today, but he recognizes the purposefulness in Lehasti's demeanor, and follows cheerfully enough, continuing his ever-present commentary of the sights of the City of Reeds.

At the Sanctuary, they meet Diaconess Sekek again. The veiled priestess listens to them in a somewhat guarded manner "I understand, and I remember the urgency of your need. I will convey your request to the haty-a promptly."

*Spoiler: Vershab*
Show

(1d20+13)[*29*] 
Vershab gets a definite impression of Sekek's utter lack of enthusiasm with what she just promised.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi watches with more than a little reservation as the two more senior Relic Knights discuss their options.  Though originally intrigued by Vershab's suggestion of subterfuge, and he's more than a little eager to ply his skills once more, Lehasti's insistence of granting the proper, legal channels one more try ultimately proves difficult to argue with.  Other than the question of efficacy, which doesn't seem to faze the stoic servant of the dawnflower, the youngster is forced to admit that the potential for immediately life-ending consequences is doubtless lesser in the haty-a's court than sparring toe-to-toe with demons...  

He follows with his now-pervasive suspicious glances for every corner, covered window, and awning- seeing enemies and spies in almost every unfamiliar face.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab watches Seles leave before saying, a little too loudly to be subtle, "She is not looking forward to the task we have just given her - I do not know why, though. Perhaps Diaconess Sekek is an ally and the Haty-a has made it known that we are not in her favor...or Sekek too may be opposed to our efforts. I doubt this will go well."

----------


## JWallyR

"I do not doubt that she anticipates a somewhat less than pleasant reception from her mistress at the news that we seek audience; it could be as simple as that. We must be alert for what sense we may make of her response, and prepared for the worst." The paladin closes her eyes prayerfully and breathes deeply for a moment before opening eyes that seem to shimmer with a golden fire. Turning her blazing eyes to meet that of her young protege, the paladin nods expectantly at Azkin, who meets her intense gaze with a serious one of his own. The two incline their heads prayerfully, and the young cleric intones, "Healing Flame, burn bright through your servant, revealing in Your light those things that hide in the darkness, and healing any division between those of good will."

A sudden zephyr tugs at one of the window coverings, and for a few moments the sun shines unhindered on Lehasti; even after the curtains settle, the paladin of the Dawnflower seems to glow, her eyes radiating both warmth and confidence, and her posture easy and relaxed.

Having made their preparations, the servants of the Dawnflower turn, resuming their patient watch for news of the hate-a's response to their petition.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti activates _Detect Evil_ to scrutinize the haty-a; Azkin activates _Touch of Glory_ to add +5 to Lehasti's next Charisma-based skill check.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Suddenly, Sekek returns, and something in her step lets Vershab know that perhaps he should have kept his voice lower. In spite of the veil, her gaze pierces him as she addresses him directly, with a desert-dry tone. "I heard that, and I don't appreciate your speculation over my motives."

She turns to Lehasti. "Your friend is boorish, but he's at least correct on one thing, Stewardess of the Dawnflower. I do not enjoy the prospect of requesting an audience to the haty-a on your behalf. Care to guess why?" She doesn't really wait for an answer, and goes on. "Because I know she will say no, and she will be annoyed at me just for asking. Did you think she appreciated the little stunt you played with this noblewoman from the court of the Ruby Prince? Getting her summoned her like some lowly servant, interrupting her work? In the best of times, no one gets an audience with the haty-a in less than three or four days at least, as you noticed the first time you asked for one. At times like this? Don't expect any until at least three times as long, if ever."

"Oh, and I would advise against using divination magic against any official of the haty-a's rank. Especially right here in the heart of the Sanctuary of the god of Magic. Did you think no one would notice?" She pauses. "Scrying on her in such a crude way could well get you sent to a dungeon, to be forgotten for a good while. Oh, and... The haty-a is not an evil person, just so you know."

"Why am I telling you this and not just ignoring you? Well, when you visited last week, you had me convinced that your cause is important, maybe vital. So, I want to help you. But with the haty-a? I cannot. So my help shall take the form of advice: Look for another way into the Dark Depository." 

With that, she turns on her heels, and storms out of the room without another look at the startled companions.

*Spoiler*
Show

Before you ask: Sekek isn't evil.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab stares at Sekek walking away without expression, before saying, quietly, "I'm boorish? Should I apologize? It wasn't intentional..." He allows himself to be led out of the building and back to the inn before engaging the others in discussion again.

After some time in quiet reflection, the scholar turns to Turi and says, "Well, I think Sekek's advice was an invitation to attempt to utilize your skills, augmented by my magic. Perhaps it will not be distasteful to Lehasti or your brother since we have been invited into the Depository - in a sense - and thus it won't be...unlawful...? Between my arcane magic turning you invisible and letting you fly, do you think that will be sufficient to effectively scout the Library by dark without being seen by the human guards? I can use a magical disguise and similar spells to attempt my own exploration - perhaps even by appearing to be the Haty-a herself! Wouldn't that be something...exciting? Is that the right emotion? Obviously I still struggle with this sort of thing - not the larceny and illicit activities, but the emotional response to them. Am I on the right track here?"

*Spoiler: Spells up for use in casing the library*
Show

Cantrips - All available, plus clerical Orisons cast by Azkin
1st - Charm Person (vs guards or curators), Disguise Self (as the Haty-a?), Obscuring Mist (to hide an escape), Silent Image (distraction or to provide an illusion to hide behind), Vanish (duh)
2nd - Cat's Grace (+2 to Dex checks), Glitterdust (throw it in their eyes to blind them and get away), Invisibility (you have to ask...really?), Knock (the arcane lockpick)
3rd - Clairaudience/Clairvoyance (Divination to watch an area for patrols), Dispel Magic (remove their magical protections), Fly (cause walking is for losers), Stinking Cloud (better than Obscuring Mist and it smells!), Summon Monster III (more scouts, distractions, spells - a Lantern Archon, Grig, Blink Dog, Nosoi, Silvanshee - we probably cannot use it's Commune SLA due to the 10 minute casting time, but it would be cool if we could! - or Small Elemental are the most interesting options, though a herd of 1d4+1 celestial ponies randomly showing up would be interesting too!)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi stands stock still as Selek makes her irritated return.  He finds his voice as the woman turns away, and calls out "but! Wh-"  He pauses, unsure if it's wise to continue.  Almost under his breath, he finishes, "Why would she say no?"  To the active observer, it's obvious the young man is both genuinely curious and somehow disappointed.  He doesn't really expect an answer from Selek, and instead of waiting for one, turns away to listen to Vershab.  

Perhaps inexplicably, the youngster doesn't seem as excited as he was before at the prospect of breaking in.  Whether the thought of demonic resistance has grown on him, or some other unvoiced concern, Turi is obviously uneasy.  After listening to Vershab's ramblings, he asks, "but where _is_ it?  We'll have to find it first, and for that we'll need....  help?  Or we'll have to find out from someone who knows..."  He shrugs, clearly at a loss.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Our guide, the young boy...named...Sabef....I think - he might know. And if he doesn't he can direct us to someone else who might. There are many sages in this city, surely one of them is at least familiar with its whereabouts," answers Vershab. "I would go out and speak to the locals, but me speaking seems to be getting us into more trouble than it is helping. Listening, though, that I can do! Let us go out and see what we can learn. If all else fails, I can charm one of the curators at the main library and they can help us..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Diplomacy checks to gather information from the locals (presumably by Lehasti and/or Turi)? If not, Charm Person? DC of either 16 or 17, if I invest Arcane Pool points.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi quickly realizes that his lack of knowledge of Tephu's markets puts him at a disadvantage when it comes to fishing information out of the locals. He wisely decides to ask for help from the one expert the group thinks they can trust - their guide, Sabef. The enthusiastic youngster readily accepts the mission. "Of course, Master Turi, it will be my pleasure! Indeed, you have been visiting many of the most classic sights of Tephu by now, it stands to reason that you would wish to discover things off the beaten path. To my unending shame, I must confess I do not know the answer to your question!" The boy looks as if he's personally offended by the existence of a Tephu locale he can't immediately guide his charges towards. But his crestfallen face soon turns into an easy smile. "But, never fear! Maybe I don't know, but I will, soon. In fact, I know someone who knows someone who...Well...  I shall be back promptly!" Sabef swiftly runs away, before Turi can ask if he could join him on the search. 

A few hours later, Sabef reappears at the Inn of the Desert Winds. He makes straight for Turi, and takes him to the side. The smile is gone, replaced by a serious, even anxious look in the young man's eyes as he lowers his voice to a whisper. "Master, I have to say... This is an unusual place, what you seek. Not for visitors, not at all. Are you really, really sure?" As Turi nods, indicating that the request is not by any means frivolous, Sabef sighs. "All right. But the one who knows, he told me not to go. It's not just... on the edge of the law. Although, it is, for sure. You'd have to go at night, not to be seen. But that's not all. The place is dangerous. The priests, they really don't want anyone to visit, ever. I would hate to see you enter, never to be seen again. He told me... The knowledgeable person told me... You shouldn't. But if you insist... He will tell me how to get there. For a... Well, a price. He wants... five hundred gold pharaohs!" Sabef barely dares utter the words of such outrageous terms. "He said there is danger to him, giving this information. And... To me, as well." 

Turi notices a slight coating of sweat on the youngster's brow.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti watches Sekek's second exit in stunned silence, blinking twice as the flaming sheen dissipates from her eyes. the paladin rubs her eyelids in annoyance and disappointment as Vershab and Turi discuss the effort to move forward.

"As disheartened as I am by the situation with the haty-a, I am not yet convinced that we should flout what law remains surrounding this Dark Depository," begins Lehasti, "but it seems prudent to gather what knowledge we may about its whereabouts, and to determine what hurdles may remain before us, should we be forced to take more drastic measures. Such an undertaking would indeed be 'exciting'," the paladin's eyebrow rises, one corner of her mouth rising in a sarcastic but amused smile, "but there is such a thing as too much of a good thing."

Lehasti nods her assent to Vershab's suggestion, and leads the way out to seek their young guide and what direction he might be able to provide.



Lehasti notes the distinct change in Sabef's posture as he pulls Turi to the side, and wordlessly she steps forward to listen to his remarks, meeting the obviously discomfited boy's glance with a reassuring smile and nod; as he looks away, however, the paladin's expression shifts into one of concern. As he concludes his message, she closes the remaining distance and reaches out her hand to rest it gently on the young man's shoulder. "My young friend... it has been our good fortune to have found so capable and determined a guide, and it seems that we have repaid you by entangling you in the dark strands of the plot we ourselves seek to unravel. I can only offer you both my most heartfelt thanks and my deepest apologies." The paladin's voice is a pensive murmur in the suddenly quiet room.

"I cannot ask that you further endanger yourself on our account, but we _must_ move forward however we may. If you can lead us to your source, I would be happy to provide you with coin enough to buy your safety until we can end the looming threat, gods willing, and then I will ask no more of you." The paladin's serious face rests on that of their young guide.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Please, my Lady, don't ask me to do that. The person... who knows someone knowledgeable... Won't allow this. Just... Er... You'll have to entrust me with the gold. Then, that person... Er, will let you know where to find what you seek." The boy's unease is apparent, his usually confident demenaor replaced by anxious looks around, in fear that someone might overhear the conversation.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi listens attentively, his face growing ever more serious and concerned with each uneasy statement.  He looks up to Lehasti's solid gaze and- finding it a reflection of his own, nods somberly.  "I think we have little choice," he admits, begrudgingly.  "Though I hate to ask you to endanger yourself on our behalf, if your source will not meet us directly, it remains necessary- our interest is indeed one of necessity."  He looks ashamed to have this burden fall on an otherwise uninvolved citizen, but with a shrug conveys his assent.  

"We have the coin, and will give whatever is needed to protect you."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"All.. All right... Can we go to a place out of sight?" A visibly nervous Sabef follows Turi, and as the two boys of a similar age go into that transaction, it is apparent that neither is used to seeing this much gold in one place. Sabef carefully splits the coin into several piles - Turi notes how that gives him an opportunity to recount quickly and without fuss - and hides them into multiple pockets that somehow exist in numerous points on his outfit. And then, he sets off, running.

The rest of the day passes quietly, and the companions begin to wonder if they trusted the right person. 

After dinner, Turi goes back to his room. A small papyrus roll lays on his bed - a simple map, with the words "Wadjet's Walk" at the top, and a dark squarish sign in the middle of one of the area's smaller alleys. By now, Turi knows enough of he city to recognize the reference to Tephu's canal, named Wadjet's Walk in honor of the goddess of the Sphinx River, that runs through the district that shares its name.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi quickly snatches up the map and reviews the lines indicating various alleys and waterways.  For several minutes, he stands in silence, committing the scribbles too memory.  After doing so, he carefully roll the papyrus again, and tucks it into his boot.  The sensation is a little irritating as it scratches gently against his ankle, but he's confident he'll notice if it goes missing.  With near-silent steps, he leaves the room in search of his companions.  As if his expression is not enough to announce the discovery, he simply states "I found something."  Without reaching for the papyrus, he relates the discovery of the map, and his concern that Sabef never returned to deliver it personally.

"I think we have no choice but to assume it legitimate, but...  we should tread carefully nonetheless."  As they begin to discuss their plans to move forward, he mutters, "I hope Sabef is OK..."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti sighs heavily at Turi's revelation. "Everlight illumine his steps," breathes the paladin prayerfully, and Azkin inclines his head in an echo of his mistress's benediction, the boy's somber face looking much older than usual.

"I hope that our path soon crosses with that of our young guide, but in the meanwhile we must at least honor his efforts. I see no reason to wait for the morning to investigate this lead. What say you?" The paladin turns to meet the eyes of her companions, one by one.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The night is cold and dry, a follow-up to the scorching sun of daytime that is typical of Osirion's climate. The Relic Knights cautiously wander through the streets of Wadjet's Walk.

This is a district populated by merchants, traders, and the wealthier artisans of Tephu, living in colorful riads with lush green courtyards and beautiful arched doorways. Others make do with simpler dwellings, generally mud brick or sandstone compounds and apartments. Mausoleums, souks, and even fortified communal granaries are crammed side by side with temples, small palaces, papyrus mills, and warehouses. Through it all flows the eponymous canal, wide enough to carry all but the largest vessels. In the distance, the group notices Muminofrah's barge, berthed at quay next to the Palace of Gentle Reeds.

The streets of Wadjet's Walk are mostly dark or empty, although the group encounter the occasional passerby or city guard patrol. Their map leads them to one of the more narrow streets, and after some searching, they find that their goal is what appears to be an old, abandoned well, closed with a rusting iron grate, chain and lock.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Keep going," Turi mutters, deliberately striding past the well, as if his wandering hasn't come to its end.  "Nothing has felt right, since before we came here.  I don't trust that we're not being followed, again."  He leads the party onward, continuing to periodically check the various alleys and walkways for a tail, before ducking into an alley, several blocks past the well.  With his companions gathered in relative seclusion he adds, "Best to be cautious.  I'm tired of being surprised.  Let's go back this way, just to be safe."

Taking a different road, he leads them back to the well, eager to find _some_ answers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

First, I suppose bluff might be in order to fool a prospective tail:
(1d20+7)[*18*] bluff
Then, as per the usual, hoping to find nothing, I guess:
(1d20+12)[*18*] perception.

Then, assuming we have no conflict and return to the well without incident, perception to inspect for traps, and disable device to do away with any:
(1d20+12)[*16*] perception
(1d20+8)[*24*] disable device.  Calathon is more capable, with a +10, but I forget whether he's traveling with us or not.  

Assuming we successfully bypass the chain and lock, Turi will cautiously descend.
(1d20+15)[*18*] stealth
(1d20+12)[*19*] perception
If it's applicable, use a rope and climb:
(1d20+4)[*14*] hopefully the DC is low enough this roll doesn't matter.

Edit: I have no answer for seeing in darkness.  If this is a factor, we'll have to discuss how to proceed.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi brings his extensive experience as a junior street criminal to bear, and comes back satisfied that no one is tailing the group - at least, unless the follower's ability to hide far exceeds the young Wati native's own prowess in such things.

The rusty lock is no match for his tools, and the heavy grate can be shoved aside without too much fuss and noise. Beyond, a deep shaft plunges into the earth, iron rungs allowing descent into the darkness. A gesture from Vershab conjures up four sparkling globes of light, and, thus equipped the group climbs down. And down. And down... The well seems to be incredibly deep.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti eyes the deep, dark well with naked distrust. After a few long seconds, she shrugs, and nonchalantly says "Well, nothing for it." Swinging one leg awkwardly over the well's rim, the paladin rests her foot on one iron rung, pushing it gingerly with her heel to test its surety, and begins her steady descent. "Azkin, to the rear if you would..." Her young protege nods, stepping aside and gesturing the remainder of the company to the fore.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the rest of the party files into the well, taking to the rungs one by one, Turi turns to his younger brother.  "You go.  I'd rather climb in the dimness, where it's easier to hide."  At the youngster's dubious look- after all, Lehasti told him to take the rear, he snickers.  "What, you think I'm gonna stab you?  Or let someone else do it?"  With a playful shove, the older urchin watches his brother begin to descend.  Pausing to give one last look to his surroundings, Turi steps onto the first rung.  Still suspicious of the night, he pockets the rusty lock and pulls the grate back into position over the well's lid.  

_At least they'll have to look closely to notice it's been moved...._

----------


## Gwynfrid

The descent feels interminable. One step down the rung, another, and another... After long minutes climbing down, the companions finally reach the bottom of the shaft. Turi estimates that the depth is at least four or five hundred feet! Not a glimpse of light comes from the sky so far above, and Vershab suspects that even during daytime, darkness must be near complete. The well ends in a circular room wider than the shaft, its floor littered with the debris of small objects that must have fallen all the way down, over the years. It is immediately apparent that no one has set foot in this place in years.

To the side, a double bronze door stands, decorated with a large engraving of a human face. It is highly symmetrical, with the exception that the half-face on the door to the left is notably darker than the right half.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi eyes the facade dubiously.  "Does this mean anything to you, Vershab?" he utters quietly, shattering the silence.  He cringes with an almost fearful expression as the quiet words reverberate in the depths.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab readily identifies a symbol of Nethys, and with his magically enhanced sight, notices the faint glow of abjuration magic.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab breaks his long silence with few words, saying, "Nethys. It is protected with magic. One moment, please..." He then spends several long moments attempting to analyze the abjuration effects on the portal before reporting his findings to the party.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+15)[*17*] vs DC (15 + spell level, or 15 + 1/2 caster level for a nonspell effect)
Additional checks, if necessary: (1d20+15)[*35*], (1d20+15)[*22*], (1d20+15)[*21*]

If the spells are harmful and can reasonably be Dispelled, Vershab will announce as much and offer to remove them.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti stands tersely as Vershap analyzes the situation, reaching up over her shoulder toward the hilt of her flaming sword.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Haven't rolled the puzzle sword for today: (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab is unable to figure out the precise nature of the spell, but it clearly is a ward of some kind.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab shakes his head. "The magic wards the door, but that is not a surprise. It may simply alert someone to the door opening, or it could be a trap. Let me point out the lines of magic to you, Turi - some enterprising trapfinders have been known to be able to disable even magical traps, despite lacking any formal training in the Arts..." he says, quietly, before beginning to point and gesture at the various flows of dweomer.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi's eyes widen at the suggestion, but he looks back to the arcanist with a respectful expression.  He follows Vershab's indication, and puts his tools to work.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Disable Device: (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Guided by Vershab's tracing of the magical lines, Turi tries to makes sense of the patterns. Maybe by pressing here... or here... He makes several moves of his deft hands, but something feels off. At that moment, a cloud of greenish, acrid, pungent gas expands, hissing out of the giant face's nose! In instants, it fills up the bottom of the well. Their skin, eyes and lungs burned by the caustic vapors, the companions fall back. That's when they notice the gas is so thick that it slow down movement, hampering their retreat.

*Spoiler*
Show

Unfortunately, even counting Vershab's guidance as a successful aid another, Turi's result is still a large enough miss to trigger the trap.

Acid damage (2d6)[*9*]. All movement in the cloud is done at 1/2 speed, and it obscures vision beyond 5 ft.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"This acid will keep burning until the cloud clears! I will try to dispel it, but get out if you can!" Vershab says as he begins the gestures to cast Dispel Magic.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Dispel Magic - (1d20+7)[*26*] caster level check vs DC 17 (Acid Fog is sixth level, DC = 11+spell level)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Concentration Check*
Show

(1d20+12)[*15*] vs DC 17 or lose the spell

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi wastes no time following the arcanist's advice.  He thrusts the pick back into his pocket with a quiet curse of its worthlessness and lays hands to the rungs, quickly ascending to make space for his companions following behind.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mechanically, accelerated climbing.  I'm assuming the DC is less than 0 (a knotted rope with a wall to brace), so my +4 mod should still be a guaranteed success at -5.


Several paces after he feels the acid stop assaulting his lungs, he turns to look over a shoulder.  "Come on! Get out of it! he calls down, usefully.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The companions scramble to get out of the deadly vapors. The heavy, sticky nature of the cloud weighs on their every move, and it takes each of them a few precious instants to find the iron rungs as the acid burns their eyes and chokes their breathing. Then begins a half-blind, mad climb through a fog that feels a thick as mud, but a lot more toxic, until they safely reach high enough to be outside the deadly zone.

A minute or two later, the cloud slowly dissipates, leaving them worse for the wear but free to continue their exploration. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception checks to determine how fast each team member reaches the rungs, then Climb check to determine how fast they climb up.
DC is 15, success means the task is done in 1 round, failure = 2 rounds if missed by less than 5, 3 rounds if missed by 5 or more.

Vershab Perception (1d20+18)[*36*] Climb (1d20-1)[*1*]
Turi Perception (1d20+12)[*13*] Climb (1d20+4)[*24*]
Lehasti Perception (1d20+5)[*23*] Climb (1d20+3)[*17*]
Azkin Perception (1d20+8)[*9*] Climb (1d20+1)[*17*]

Characters take acid damage according to how many rounds total it takes them to get out:
2 rounds (4d6)[*16*]
3rd round, add (2d6)[*7*]
4th round, add (2d6)[*7*]
5th round, add (2d6)[*10*]
6th round, add (2d6)[*3*]

(I'm going to leave Calathon benched for the time being, unless someone wishes to play him).

Outcome:

Vershab: 4 rounds total, 30 damage
Turi: 3 rounds total, 23 damage
Lehasti: 2 rounds total, 16 damage
Azkin: 3 rounds total, 23 damage

Adding the 9 to everybody for the time the trap sprung, that's serious damage. Enough to kill a low level intruder, but not you guys.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Ow...I am sorry, everyone - that was at least partially my fault. Shall we settle down, heal, and see if the trap reset itself?" Vershab asks, as he begins to climb down from his point nearest the bottom of the ladder. He gets to the floor again and casts Detect Magic again, scanning the area for the magical trap's arcane signature...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gingerly, Vershab climbs back down to examine the giant face again. Ignoring the lingering acrid smell, he concentrates to detect traces of magic, and can't find any. It appears the trap was a one-off spell.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"The trap's magic has dissipated - after we are healed we should be able to continue safely," Vershab reports before waiting patiently for the party to decide how to proceed with the healing.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

We never seem to have gotten enough to manage a wand of Cure Light Wounds - shall we use channeling positive energy?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti turns toward Vershab from helping the sputtering Azkin up the last few rings of the ladder, the worry for her young student lessening as she notes the entirety of the party in comparative safety. "I suppose you are allowed a single mistake per day, my friend," she says in a tone that somewhat effectually masks her concern for the party and irritation at the unexpected hazard of the trap behind a layer of humor. "Azkin, if you would...?" she gestures toward the young cleric, who continues to breathe heavily from pain and exertion.

After a few deliberate breaths to steady himself, Azkin inclines his head and opens the palm of his free hand upward prayerfully; a burst of energy that somehow _feels_ like light washes over the party, and their pain and fatigue ease.

*Spoiler: Channeled energy*
Show

Placeholder for OOC rolls


"Now, then... let us continue." Lehasti strides toward the ladder.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Having tended to their burns, the companions valiantly continue their exploration. The door with the giant face, once the trap is no longer there, opens to the push, without too much effort. It allows access to an interestingly shaped, cruciform chamber, one of its branches being the corridor they enter into. It is a steep climb up over the fairly smooth floor, and in fact quite an exertion to get to the elevated center. There, a heap of skeletons, motionless, topped with a crocodile skull, sits in the intersection. Three other corridors slope down, away from the center in a symmetric, cross-shaped pattern, each ending at a wall with a large, carved stone face - one frightened, one sad, and one angry. Tablets, statues, icons, and carvings cram the corridors' walls on either side.

*Spoiler*
Show

I'm having trouble with my image hosting solution right now, so you don't get a picture yet. Basically the place is cross-shaped, you enter at one end, all 4 branches have a steeep slope down from the center.At the center (which is also the highest position).

Acrobatics DC10 every round to move at 1/2 speed, hitting DC15 allows full speed movement.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi hacks phlegm from his irritated throat as he carefully climbs down at Vershab's heels.  "Don't much like trying to take down traps I can't see," he grumbles.  "Maybe next time, you guys can at least back up?  No sense in killing _everyone_, when it could just be me!"  With a tone that reveals no hint of whether his words are intended in jest, he steps through the doorway.  

*Spoiler: Skillz*
Show

(1d20+12)[*26*]


Taking to the slope, he climbs fairly easily, and stops just short of the crest, with an expression of confusion.  "Uhhh...  Crocodile skulls mean anything to you all?  Other than Sebti?"  Glancing past, he notes the emotive visages and gestures towards them.  "and I can't tell what this guy thinks about our intrusion, but I'm pretty sure he's not happy about it."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks at his healed acid-burns and winces as the skin remains red and dry. "If we can spare it, I would appreciate additional healing. I would not survive a second experience like that without significantly better luck," he says with a grimace. 

*Spoiler: Vershab's HPs*
Show

Vershab is at 35/51 HPs currently. He took 39 damage over the course of that trap...

Looking into the room ahead, the arcanist immediately scans for magic auras while gripping one of his scrolls loosely in his hands where it would be ready to use. "Interesting...where have I seen something like this before...?"

*Spoiler: Skill Checks*
Show

Acrobatics (1d20+1)[*18*] and Knowledge (Religion?) (1d20+18)[*32*] for a clue...

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti retrieves her wand from her pack and proceeds to apply its healing energies to Vershab.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

CLW: (1d8+1)[*3*]


Giving Turi somewhat more space, the paladin and her protege follow him back down the ladder, and into the chamber that follows. Lehasti eyes the slope to the center with apprehension before noting the heap of skeletons with a dark look of suspicion. She and Azkin eye the macabre sight and its reptilian crown appraisingly.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Vershab probably has it, but:
Lehasti's Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+4)[*19*]
Azkin's Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

To Turi and Lehasti, this looks like nothing more threatening than a pile of old bones haphazardly arranged, the only odd feature being the crocodile skull atop the stack of humanoid remains. Vershab's mind, however, remembers that schools of magic other than necromancy can also find uses for dead bodies... This is not an undead, but a golem, made of bones. It radiates strong magic, but the bones remain inert on the floor, even when the young mage comes up to examine them closely.

*Spoiler*
Show


Vershab knows that this is a bone golem, a construct that is impervious to most magic. Healing magic has the effect of making it slow momentarily.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"This may be the most fearsome individual threat we have ever faced," Vershab says solemnly. "Bone golems, such as this, are highly magic resistant - virtually immune - and reinforced against most attacks. I can provide beneficial magic to all of you and conjure some magical effects that will effect the golem, but I am entirely unable to influence it directly. On the other hand, Azkin could invoke the healing magic of his deity to effectively slow it, with a touch. We should strongly consider attacking and destroying it before it attacks us..."

Vershab then steps to the back and opens his spellbook, refreshing his prepared spells to better combat the threat.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Going to use several Arcane Reservoir points to apply "Quick Study" and prepare the following spells:

2nd level - Acid Arrow (instead of Glitterdust)
3rd level - Summon Magic III (instead of Dispel Magic)

"I will hasten everyone's movements, enlarge Lehasti to the same size as the golem, summon an extra-planar ally to flank it, and then try to conjure grease underneath it. After that I may be able to do some damage with conjured acid, but it will be best if you all have largely destroyed it by then. Shall we begin?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

The bone heap doesn't move, leaving the companions free to strike at leisure.

*Spoiler*
Show

Should you decide to attack, all of you get a surprise round. Then I'll roll to determine what happens next.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi lets out a short bark of a laugh.  He turns back to Vershab- and with the aid of his expression, quickly recalls the arcanist's complete inability to understand, much less produce, humorous banter.  "I- you're- uh... That is to say, you're telling me this thing is more dangerous than a mummy and a whole slew of cultists, and you _want_ us to piss 'im off?"  He laughs again, this time less humorously, and more sarcastically.  "That's cra- how much did you have to drink?"

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's expression of suspicion intensifies at Vershab's description. "Better to face the threat prepared than to find it at our backs, Turi. We do not know what contingency might rouse it, and if Vershab considers it to be that great a danger, I am inclined to trust his judgment." The paladin nods gravely toward Azkin, who intones a short prayer to their shared deity; the party feels a warmth wash over it despite the cool of the underground passage and its earth and stone walls.

Meanwhile, the paladin draws her flaming sword and closes her eyes for a moment; the flaming falchion's tongues burst into greater light, and the curved edge glimmers despite the comparative absence of sources of light nearby. Murmuring her own intoned prayers, the paladin's visible skin seems to toughen, taking on a metallic sheen.

With her falchion at the ready, Lehasti nods toward Vershab. "Shall we?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin casts Bless, 5 minute duration.
Lehasti Activates her Divine Bond to grant her weapon the Keen quality, 7 minute duration (minus 2 rounds)
Lehasti casts Ironskin, 7 minute duration (minus 1 round)
Lehasti casts Divine Favor, 1 minute duration

Puzzle Falchion roll: (1d20+1)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 83/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +13 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +5 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Divine Bond: Keen to weapon, 68 rds
Ironskin: +4 natural armor, 69 rds
Bless: +1 morale to atk/saves vs fear, 50 rds
Divine Favor: +1 luck to atk/dmg, 10 rds 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 40/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+3, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 morale to atk/saves vs fear, 50 rds

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"To be clear, I consider this the most dangerous enemy _individually_ that we have encountered, not necessarily in the totality of the circumstances. Part of my assessment lies in its significant resistance to my own powers as well, but I digress..." Vershab says as he prepares to cast his spells. He moves to the rear of the party, by the door to the chamber, and attempts to time his spells for maximum effect...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

First, Vershab casts Enlarge Person on Lehasti (changing his stats significantly - I would encourage you to update them, *JWallyR*). This lasts seven minutes. Vershab then uses his wand of Shield on himself, lasting one minute. He then follows with Grease under the squares of the golem before the surprise round (also a 7-minute duration). During the surprise round he will caste Haste on the party (for seven rounds). 

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 35/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Bless (+1 morale on attacks and saves, not included in stats)
Shield (+4 AC, INCLUDED IN STATS, 1 minute)
Haste (7 rounds, beginning at the start of combat)

----------


## Farmerbink

The youngster looks back and for between the paladin and arcanist, looking for all the world like he's the butt of a joke he doesn't get and doesn't like.  Blinking repeatedly, he tries in vain to make sense of Vershab's words, but cannot deny his sincerity when Lehasti suddenly springs to twice her normal height.  "Oh boy.  Oh boy, oh boy," he mutters as his begins fishing through his pockets.  He pulls out a fat-looking leather bag, tied with a greasy cord as one of his blades all-but appears in his other hand.  He moves his hand up and down to get a feel for the bag's heft, and takes a step or two around, putting the oddly-shaped pile between himself and Lehasti.  "Uhh, say when?"

*Spoiler: Turi, surprise round*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 4 (Knife master), *Level* 5, *Init* +5, *HP* 54/54, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Natural, +*1* Misc) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(21)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 4)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist

(1d20+10)[*27*] tanglefoot bag.  Up to (2d4)[*7*] rounds of effect.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Magic fills the air a the group prepares for a tough battle, but the heap of bones remains immobile on the floor - that is, until Vershab's spell covers the floor underneath it with a large patch of a slippery, greenish substance. At that instant the bones animate, fly in the air, and assemble in a twirl of ancient dust until a vaguely humanoid-shaped being stands in front to Vershab. As it attempts to strike, however, it slips, falls, and slides all the way down the steep slope to the end of the corridor. Turi throws his leather bag at it. The bag opens on contact, showering the bones in a goo that instantly hardens, restricting the golem's motions.

*Spoiler: Preparation, surprise round, beginning of round 1*
Show

The golem reacts to the Grease spell, so the time this spell is cast becomes the surprise round. Everybody was able to cast their planned spells, with the exception of Haste.

Reflex DC16 (1d20+3)[*12*]

Initiative
Golem (1d20+6)[*11*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*12*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*5*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*11*]
Vershab (1d20+12)[*14*]

EDIT

Reminding myself about group initiative: Those who beat the enemy's initiative (that's only Vershab in this case) get a round 0, then round 1 begins with the enemy action, then the PCs can act in round 1 in any order.

Actions during the surprise round:
Vershab casts Grease
Turi throws the tanglefoot bag and hits
Azkin and Lehasti can take a standard action if they wish to

Round 0: Vershab casts Haste. 

Round 1: The golem rises and falls prone at the lower, far end of the corridor.
Then, group's actions in any order.

----------


## Farmerbink

When the construct suddenly begins moving, Turi doesn't wait for the call.  He nods with no small satisfaction as the gooey bag bursts, leaving tendrils of sap-like ichor all over their bony foe.  Careful to mind his footing, he steps forward and down a bit of the ramp to the left.  Both knives held ready, he closes his eyes to focus and disappears from view.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Invisible, 5 rounds

Move 2 right, 1 up.  Can't fail acrobatics with a +12 modifier, and more than plenty of time to move at half speed.
Standard action to use 1 of my 2 vanish SLAs.  Invisible for 4 rounds.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 1*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 35/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Bless (+1 morale on attacks and saves, not included in stats)
Shield (+4 AC, INCLUDED IN STATS, 9 rounds)
Haste (6 rounds, not included in stats)

"With my spell hastening your actions, you should still be able to reach and attach the golem now - go quickly!" says Vershab with only a hint of excitement in his voice. "I am dismissing the grease so as not to trip any of you up." 

He then tries to step around the corner carefully to get out of the way of his allies but struggles with the difficult terrain...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Standard action to dismiss Grease.
Acrobatics DC 10 (1d20+1)[*2*] (Failure)

----------


## JWallyR

The enlarged Lehasti winds up for a titanic sweep of her blade, timed to coincide with Vershab's casting of Grease. As the latter's spell takes effect, the paladin purses her lips in distinct annoyance, but with a nod to Azkin attempts to creep up the slope to position herself opposite the direction taken by Turi, adopting a ready posture; the young cleric advances warily, longspear readied against a reappearance of the golem.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Surprise round action: Power Attack!

Attack: (1d20+15)[*27*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*20*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing damage plus (1d6)[*6*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*19*] slashing damage

Azkin readies an attack during the surprise round? But he's not close enough so w/e

Round 1 actions:
Azkin: Activate Touch of Good on Lehasti for +2 atk/skill/ability checks/saves for one round, then move forward 2 squares.
*Spoiler: Azkin's AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+7)[*12*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*18*] for x3 on 27
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*11*] piercing



Lehasti:
Acrobatics check at +0  :Small Mad:  to move at half speed: (1d20)[*6*]
If successful, move up the ledge, and down to the branch opposite Turi. (By my math a single Hasted move action at half speed will allow this; otherwise move as much as is possible) and ready an attack.

*Spoiler: Lehasti's readied attack*
Show

Attack: (1d20+17)[*32*]
CC: (1d20+17)[*35*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*23*] slashing damage plus (1d6)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing damage

*Spoiler: Lehasti's AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+17)[*37*]
CC: (1d20+17)[*37*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing damage plus (1d6)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing damage


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 83/85, *Speed* 40
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 10, *Will* 10, *CMB* +19, *Base Attack Bonus* 7  
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +13 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Enlarge Person: Large size, +2 Str, -2 Dex, 68 rds
Ironskin: +4 natural armor, 68 rds
Divine Bond: Keen to weapon, 67 rds
Bless: +1 morale to atk/saves vs fear, 49 rds
Divine Favor: +1 luck to atk/dmg, 9 rds
Haste: +20 ft mvmt, +1 atk, +1 dodge AC/Reflex, xtra atk, 6 rds remaining
Touch of Good: +2 atk/skill/ability check/saves, 0 rds remaining 
*Spoiler: Azkin's stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 40/49, *Speed* 60
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3  
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+3, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 morale to atk/saves vs fear, 49 rds
Haste: +30 ft mvmt, +1 atk, +1 dodge AC/Reflex, xtra atk, 6 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the golem falls, Lehasti's falchion swing catches the side of its head, such as it is. It is only ther sheer weight of the blade that crushes some bones, but this still is a significant blow. Unfortunately, the servant of Sarenrae is unable to keep her footing as she tries to get up the corridor, and slides down towards the door, to land on her enormously enlarged bottom. Azkin narrowly escapes being crushed by his mentor. Soon enough, the paladin is followed by Vershab, landing on her as he falls as well. The arcanist makes an arcane gesture from where he lies, causing the grease to disappear... Soon after, Turi also vanishes from view.

From the far end, some noises can be heard, but only Turi has a chance to see what's going on.

*Spoiler: Round 2*
Show

The Grease disappears. Turi vanishes. Lehasti and Vershab are both prone.

The golem tries to break free (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 2*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 35/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
*Prone*
Bless (+1 morale on attacks and saves, not included in stats)
Shield (+4 AC, INCLUDED IN STATS, 9 rounds)
Haste (6 rounds, not included in stats)

"All right - let's get some aerial assistance," mutters Vershab as he begins casting a spell from his position, prone on the floor.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Full round action to cast Summon Monster III. I'm planning to summon a (Celestial) Dire Bat unless someone has a better idea.

----------


## Farmerbink

Though neither ally nor for can see it, Turis Face scrunches into a scowl when the golem goes scuttling down the steep ramp away from him. Peering around the corner, he eyes up the struggling construct, ultimately deciding that patience is the wiser course. Though he feels the magic urging his body to greater feats of speed and strength, he wills himself to stillness. Much like the crouching cat, he waits for his prey to arrive. 

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Invisible, 4 rounds

Ready an action to shank if the golem approaches a flammable position, regardless of whether the initial attack is actually flanking. 
(1d20+12)[*21*] kukri attack (vs flat-footed because vanish)
(1d20+12)[*13*] CC (30-32, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] base damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*12*] sneak stab (because vanish)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Azkin disentangles himself from his fallen, hulking giant of a mentor. "Sarenrae, grant her the blessing of your dawn!" He touches her shoulder, and Lehasti instantly feels buoyed by the goddess' support. She stands up and moves back uphill in the corridor, stepping over Vershab as the young mage, lying down, utters his incantation. As she arrives at the top of the slope, she sees the bone golem break free and stand up. It turns to her, still covered in Turi's gooey paste.

*Spoiler: round 3*
Show

Azkin uses Touch of Good, +2 to attacks, saves and checks for 1 round.
Lehasti stands up and tries not to fall, Acrobatics (1d20+2)[*22*] - success!
Vershab's summon will end next round, and Turi waits.
The golem tries to break free (1d20+4)[*22*] it succeeds and can move, but is still entangled.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 3*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 35/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
*Prone*
Bless (+1 morale on attacks and saves, not included in stats)
Shield (+4 AC, INCLUDED IN STATS, 8 rounds)
Haste (5 rounds, not included in stats)

Without flash of light or sound a large, strangely handsome, bat appears in the air between the prone arcanist and where the golem fell. Speaking in the lilting tongue of good outsiders, Vershab cries,

*Spoiler: Celestial*
Show

"Attack the bone golem! Get around it and flank with my allies!"

Then he tries to stand again to get a better view of combat...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Finish casting Summon Monster III to summon a (Celestial) Dire Bat. The bat will fly in to attack the golem before trying to fly around so that it can follow it as the automaton attacks the party.

Vershab tries to stand, using two move actions if necessary...Acrobatics DC 10 (1d20+1)[*10*], (1d20+1)[*13*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi dances in place, hopping from one foot to the other and back repeatedly, anxious to enter the fray, proper.  He groans silently when the creature breaks free of his tanglefoot bag, but writes off the loss as a necessary inconvenience.  "Bring him back," he mutters under his breath, waiting for Lehasti to engage the monstrosity in earnest.  

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Invisible, 3 rounds

Still waiting.  Hopefully next round, Turi can move into position to flank.

----------


## JWallyR

Grimacing in general annoyance, her hair disheveled from the fall and subsequent recovery, Lehasti glares her ire at the construct. "Azkin... if you would?" she growls through gritted teeth without looking at the priest.

Azkin reaches one hand, resting it on the paladin's calf (roughly at his eye level, due to the terrain and her enlarged state). With a silent prayer, light seems to pulse into the warrior woman, who explodes into action, her blade lashing out toward the construct _much_ faster than her increased stature would seem to allow, in a series of savage strikes!

*Spoiler: Stats/Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 83/85, *Speed* 40
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 10, *Will* 10, *CMB* +19, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +13 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Enlarge Person: Large size, +2 Str, -2 Dex, 66 rds
Ironskin: +4 natural armor, 66 rds
Divine Bond: Keen to weapon, 65 rds
Bless: +1 morale to atk/saves vs fear, 47 rds
Divine Favor: +1 luck to atk/dmg, 7 rds
Haste: +20 ft mvmt, +1 atk, +1 dodge AC/Reflex, xtra atk, 4 rds remaining
Touch of Good: +2 atk/skill/ability check/saves, 0 rds remaining 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 40/49, *Speed* 60
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+3, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 morale to atk/saves vs fear, 47 rds
Haste: +30 ft mvmt, +1 atk, +1 dodge AC/Reflex, xtra atk, 4 rds remaining 



Azkin uses _Touch of Good_ on Lehasti, taking a move action if necessary to touch her.

Lehasti uses a Full-Round attack (including the extra attack from Haste) with Power Attack active for -2 atk but +4 (x1.5) damage:

Hasted Attack: (1d20+17)[*34*]
CC: (1d20+17)[*23*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+17)[*24*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+17)[*22*] slashing

Attack 1: (1d20+17)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+17)[*36*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+17)[*24*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+17)[*22*] slashing

Attack 2: (1d20+12)[*15*]
CC: (1d20+12)[*26*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (2d4+17)[*24*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+17)[*23*] slashing

*Spoiler: AOO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+17)[*33*]
CC: (1d20+17)[*19*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+17)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+17)[*20*] slashing

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti's enormous falchion strikes the golem again and again. Bones fly everywhere, and for an instant it looks like this might be enough to down this unexpected foe, but the bones are surprisingly strong, and when the dust settles, a somewhat diminished pile of bones is still standing. Unable to get a good angle of attack, Turi bites his tongue, but his frustration turns to amazement when he sees  a bone detach from the golem's body and fly at Lehasti: Right in the air, the bone splits in two full-size bones, which split into four, then eight, then more! The bones fly around and assemble to form a large cage around the paladin. Azkin tries to climb the steep slope to reach his mentor, but stumbles and falls.

Then, flying above it all, the giant bat invoked by Vershab comes at the golem, dodging a bony punch to its wing as it dives for the attack. It bites, and spits out a small bone that clatters to the ground.

*Spoiler: Round 4*
Show

Azkin - acrobatics to get in contact with Lehasti (1d20)[*5*]. Regardless of that result, Lehasti's rolls are good enough for one hit and one confirmed critical even without Touch of Good.

Golem AoO on the dire bat (1d20+10)[*11*] damage (2d6+4)[*9*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*30*] extra damage (2d6+4)[*13*] - got that wrong, it was +12, but the natural 1 makes this moot.

Dire bat (1d20+5)[*21*] damage (1d8+4)[*9*] cc(30) (1d20+5)[*11*] extra damage (1d8+4)[*6*] - hit - some of this goes through the golem's DR for a bit of damage.

Golem ranged touch attack, Bone Prison on Lehasti (rolled 25 in OOC). Lehasti is stuck in the cage and grappled.



I didn't picture the bat. It's in the same squares as the golem, hovering above it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 4*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 35/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Bless (+1 morale on attacks and saves, not included in stats)
Shield (+4 AC, INCLUDED IN STATS, 7 rounds)
Haste (4 rounds, not included in stats)
Summoned Celestial Dire Bat Round 6/7

Standing carefully, with one hand against the wall for balance, Vershab sees the bone prison form around Lehasti and grunts in annoyance. "Hmmmph! I'm not actually sure it would help, but in several moments I can try to dispel this effect, Lehasti. Can you break it instead? I suggest a mace to try and smash it...

While you decide, I will try to do some damage to the golem itself..." Without further preamble, the robed arcanist summons a streaking shot of acid, hurling it at the golem.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Acid Arrow at the Golem: Ranged Touch (1d20+4)[*20*] to hit Touch AC, (1d20+4)[*5*] (20/x2), (2d4)[*8*] acid damage (ignores spell resistance/immunity due to being actual acid conjured), (2d4)[*4*] critical strike damage. Note: if hit, the acid will deal damage for two more turns at the same rate of 2d4.

The Dire Bat will attack again, trying to be a distraction and allow Turi a chance to attack - can the Rogue get flanking bonuses if the bat is attacking from above and behind the golem?

Dire Bat attack: (1d20+5)[*15*] (not counting flanking), (1d20+5)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d8+4)[*7*] damage, (1d8+4)[*5*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Turi, round 4*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Invisible, 2 rounds

If the summoned bat is able to provide flanking bonuses to Turi (and he can tell), he will approach and attack.  If not, he will wait.

He can't fail the acrobatics to move on the slope.

(1d20+13)[*27*] kukri (vs flat-footed)
(1d20+13)[*33*] CC (31+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*11*] sneak stab- using the bewildered effect of debilitating attack to reduce it's AC by 2 (4 for Turi's attacks next round)

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti snarls out a wordless response to Vershab's suggestion, and the enlarged paladin begins to batter at the bony cage, both with the hilt of her enlarged falchion and the spiked gauntlet on her other hand.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Combat Maneuver check to break grapple?(1d20+17)[*28*]

She doesn't want to move, so I guess that's it?

An AoO:
Attack: (1d20+15)[*32*] (with Power Attack)
CC: (1d20+15)[*30*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d6+17)[*22*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+17)[*22*] slashing damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 83/85, *Speed* 40
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 8, *Will* 8, *CMB* +17, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +13 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Enlarge Person: Large size, +2 Str, -2 Dex, 66 rds
Ironskin: +4 natural armor, 66 rds
Divine Bond: Keen to weapon, 65 rds
Bless: +1 morale to atk/saves vs fear, 46 rds
Divine Favor: +1 luck to atk/dmg, 6 rds
Haste: +20 ft mvmt, +1 atk, +1 dodge AC/Reflex, xtra atk, 3 rds remaining




Meanwhile, Azkin tries once again to make his way up the slanted surface to reach and aid his mistress.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Acrobatics check: (1d20)[*14*]

If successful, he will reach adjacent with Lehasti and apply Touch of Good.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 40/49, *Speed* 60
*AC* 18, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+3, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 morale to atk/saves vs fear, 46 rds
Haste: +30 ft mvmt, +1 atk, +1 dodge AC/Reflex, xtra atk, 3 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's yellow-green projectile arcs over the cage, to hit the golem's midsection. Hissing acid immediately starts to eat into the bony structure. Lehasti gives a mighty shake a the cage, and several bars fall off, allowing her to escape. Meanwhile, the bat's attacks are mostly ineffectual, but they provide an opening for Turi to sneak by and strike a vulnerable articulation. His kukri hits true: The golem collapses. Odds and ends of various skeletons are all that remains, littering the floor.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a glance upwards to the summoned bat ally, Vershab says, "Thank you, friend. Go in peace." Then he carefully makes his way over to the remains of the golem, intent on studying the construct. "I have never seen one of these in person...such a fascinating discovery..." After taking anything interesting (as well as several small pieces of bone) for further study he turns to his allies and waits patiently for them to recover and begin searching for any additional threats in the room. From the center of the room he gazes fixedly at the faces on each end of the cross-shaped room, wracking his brain for any indication of what they could mean.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Search (Perception) (1d20)[*19*]
Knowledge (Religion?) (1d20)[*13*] (I am unsure of Vershab's modifiers right now and cannot access my character sheet from work - will update when I can)

----------


## Farmerbink

"I-"  For a long moment, Turi is dumbstruck.  He seems to not believe what he's seen, and almost frantically scans the room looking for another threatening figure to plunge his knives into.  Instead, he sees only the hulking form of Lehasti, until Vershab begins pushing past her.  The arcanist's ever-awkward fascination with things that want them dead stirs the youngster from his momentary revery.  

"You said this thing was gonna be tough!" he demands, indignantly.  Almost pouting, he sheathes his blades, and begins to inspect the faces.  "Other than apparently having very different faces, does anyone notice anything _useful_ about all this?"  His hands wander the frescoes gently, searching for some sort of hidden switch or trap sensor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Given long enough, Turi would like to search all three new faces for traps. Let's go clockwise: (3d20)[*17*][*18*][*2*](37) (+12 for perception, 8 for DD, if applicable.

Edit: that's *29* for Angry
*30* for sad
and *14* for scared

----------


## Gwynfrid

Looking at the faces on the walls, Vershab concludes they don't have any hidden symbolism of a religious or arcane nature. They're just straightforward representations of the depicted feelings. Maybe this is intended to portray the lore-keepers' reactions at the idea that intruders would come in and steal their secrets?

Turi comes to examine all three faces closely, and finds a number of interesting mechanisms. The three faces are carved over three identical, perfectly round, 3-feet diameter stone disks:
- The disk with the sad face can pivot over a vertical axis. However, doing so will likely trigger a trap that is magical in nature.
- The disk with the scared face can pivot over a horizontal axis and is likewise trapped.
- The third face, on a closer look, seems to be disgusted, more so than angry. It can slide to the right, and doesn't appear to be trapped.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Turi inspects the doors for taps and mentions signs of magical traps, Vershab waits until the youth has stepped away before scanning each door with _Detect Magic_ and focusing on any auras he discovers until he has learned all he can.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Arcana) x3: (1d20+15)[*30*], (1d20+15)[*22*], (1d20+15)[*32*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab finds a faint aura of illusion over the frightened face, and a moderate aura of abjuration and evocation over the sad face. The disgusted face doesn't register as magical.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"This face has an illusion built into its trap," Vershab reports, while standing beside the fearful face. "The aura is faint, so the impact would likely only be dangerous when combined with the golem we have already dispatched..." After carefully walking to the sad face he warns, "On the other hand, the magical trap here is likely to be quite dangerous - the spells woven into it are significantly stronger and include magic that evokes raw energy, probably in an arcane attack of some kind. We should either steer clear of it or be very careful while disabling the trap."

Once it becomes clear that the path through the disgusted face is clear of magical or mundane traps, the arcanist recommends that way, saying, "Ah! This way will be much easier. I advise we explore here first. Shall we continue?"

----------


## JWallyR

> "You said this thing was gonna be tough!"


Lehasti relaxes with an audible sigh as the golem collapses. "Indeed, a pleasant surprise." The paladin raises one wry eyebrow at the young man before brushing the remnants of the bony cage from about her feet. Azkin cautiously makes his way up and over the slope to inspect his companions for wounds, and, finding none, begins to eye their surroundings with mingled curiosity and suspicion.




> "Other than apparently having very different days, does anyone notice anything _useful_ about all this?"  His hands wander the frescoes gently, searching for some sort of hidden switch or trap sensor.


"'Useful'? Not for my purposes. The sooner in our past, the better."




> "Ah! This way will be much easier. I advise we explore here first. Shall we continue?"


"Perhaps you should all stand back, nonetheless." After giving her companions some time to step back, Lehasti advances towards the door and reaches to rotate the apparent handle.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi shrugs.  "Fine by me."  He crawls up the slope and around the nearest corner.  Unsure precisely what to expect, he keeps his attention trained to their rear for the moment.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti has no difficulty sliding the stone disk bearing the disgusted face rightwards as indicated by Turi. This reveals a narrow opening into another dark room. After Vershab allows her to revert to her human size and sends one of his sparkling globes to light the way, the paladin engages into the opening. She discovers a 20-foot square room, its ceiling just as high as the room is wide, and in it, a vast collection of scrolls, clay tablets, and stone carvings, the records neatly stored on shelves and haphazardly scattered across the floor.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Here we go!" exclaims Vershab, pleased to find something that might prove helpful. He quickly scans the room for magic threats before diving into the party's desired research...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Detect Magic, focusing and trying to learn anything he can about any auras found (+15 modifier on Knowledge (Arcana) checks).

Knowledge (Nobility) (1d20+9)[*19*] for the Sky Pharoah, etc...
Intelligence Check for progress (1d8+5)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi files in behind Lehasti, relieved to find nothing animate immediately seeking their deaths.  "How can I help?" he asks Vershab, before setting himself to the task, retrieving and returning scrolls and various records as directed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If applicable, Turi will assist with the research. (1d20+4)[*20*] nobility

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti eyes the neat arrangement of scrolls and tablets on the walls and then those haphazardly strewn about the floor. "This... strikes me as strange. Presumably the keepers of this place think highly of its contents, maybe even as sacred objects... and yet these many are discarded like so much refuse. I wonder if we aren't the first to intrude upon this sanctum..."

Azkin turns to look questioningly at the paladin, who gestures towards the discarded items, Dutifully, the young priest stoops, supporting himself with one hand on the haft of his spear, and begins to gather the records on the floor and attempting to make some sense of their disposition. Meanwhile, Lehasti looks for any other doorways, crevices, or other routes by which an opponent might unexpectedly appear.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Not sure what sort of action would be appropriate for Azkin trying to figure out if there's some significance to the records that were left on the floor vs. the shelves, assist with the search for useful stuff, etc.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The companions enter the room, and Vershab detects faint magical auras in many places. Mostly, these seem to be protective spells placed on the document centuries ago, meant to protect them from decay. Try as they may, they don't find any pattern to the documents lying on the floor. It's as if someone had been searching through them and got frustrated at the lack of progress, but there's no way to know if this was a recent event or not.

Vershab then starts his search. His companions attempt to help, but the fact that nearly all documents are written in Ancient Osiriani hyeroglyphs makes this task very tedious.

*Spoiler: research*
Show

All right, it's been a while. For context over what you're searching for, see post #145. For research rules, see post #20. 

We've left Calathon aside for a while. I could make him reappear now, as he could help. Let me know how you'd like to handle this?

The Dark Depository's complexity is 20 (DC of the roll) and its Knowledge bonus is +4. It deals with topics that fall under Knowledge(local), (religion) or (arcana) meaning you can pick the skill you'd like to use among these 3. But non-Ancient-Osiriani speakers need to first pass a Linguistics check, which is DC20 is you speak modern Osiriani (I take it it's the case for the whole group). This makes it a hard proposition for folks with a +0 Int modifier:

Turi (1d20)[*1*]
Azkin (1d20)[*16*]
Lehasti (1d20)[*13*]

With his roll, Vershab's result is 32 when I use the Knowledge(religion) modifier + the library's bonus. This is a success by a margin of 10+, so that's 9 (Vershab's roll of 7, plus 2) knowledge points off the library's total. This is enough to learn the information below.



Vershab digs deep in the documents, and the hours left in the night aren't nearly enough for him to review the mass of writings stored in this dark undergound place. He finds that the Dark Depository primarily contains knowledge deemed too dangerous for general use. Numerous references to interrogations can be found, including mentions of the Scrolls of Inquiry, recording the confessions of members of the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather, a sect of Nethysians who were questioned immediately after the death and burial of Hakotep I. The fact that the members of the sect were priests and priestesses of Nethys was kept secret, as Nethys was much revered in Ancient Osirion. Hakoteps successor, Djederet II, was a priest of Nethys himself, and he deemed that the potential backlash of such information becoming public could lead to dangerous civil unrest.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...so Djederet ordered the records purged and the secret kept close with his most personal advisers.

Unfortunately, that is all we can tell from what we have found. I need more time, my friends. Perhaps we can camp down here tonight so we can begin early and find the rest of the story? What do you all think?" asks Vershab, looking to his allies. "If not, we must return tomorrow, and we should try to secure the library in the interim so that we do not risk this research being disturbed."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi groans quietly.  He looks around the floor of the stony chamber, wishing he had brought a cot, or at least a bedroll.  

"I suppose if we have to.  How bad will it be to come back tomorrow night?  That golem out front isn't going to remake itself, is it?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I cannot guarantee anything - it could be restored or not. I can only confirm that we are onto something here, and I need more time. Leaving risks any number of problems, not the least of which is someone else coming and sabotaging our efforts here...if they didn't already..." responds Vershab without looking up from the scroll in his hands.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti purses her lips at Vershab's suggestion. "On the one hand, this place has clearly been kept safe from at least cursory passers-by. On the other hand... I fear that the illusory spell trap that we triggered may have had effects beyond our current vision, and by staying the night we invite the guardians of this place to pin and trap us. "

The paladin falls silent, brows furrowed in thought and concern. Azkin fidgets with the haft of his staff before getting up and pacing the borders of the room.

"I... I think it might be best to retreat to a place that is at least more public, where those who might wish to silence us _permanently_ will have to do so in the public view. We can return on the morrow." She looks at Vershab with an expression that leaves no doubt about her expectation of a response.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Very well. Let's at least do what we can to secure the library and prevent easy entry by an enemy. Turi - can you jury-rig the door and attempt to bar entry? I will review my spells to see if I can assist you in any way..." responds Vershab, placing the scroll carefully back on the table and pulling his spellbook from his pack, reviewing his options carefully...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Turi could use a Disable Device check to try and jam the door, perhaps taking 20 to ensure a high DC to open it...?

"Alright, I will cast a spell to alert me if anyone passes this way, but I must be within one mile for it to work. In addition, an abjured door will be harder to bypass, so I can lock it with a spell. I will then open the way to an extraplanar space where we can rest, though there will be a rope visible to anyone who looks for it. Where shall I cast the spell so we may rest?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi nods along, grabbing a few stones and preparing to damage the door's hinges.  "Wait.  I'm not sure it'll be any easier for us to get back in, if I do this.  If you think your wards are good enough, we should probably just do that."  

Though it's clear Turi doesn't understand everything Vershab has suggested, he finds the idea of camping in a hidden space perfectly reasonable.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti looks similarly nonplussed at Vershab's technical verbiage, but after blinking past the confusion she says, "Spells to guard against casual interlopers and to alert us to more... sophisticated efforts should be sufficient for the moment. If those who wish to keep this knowledge secret bring their full efforts to bear, it may be of little use to deny their entry."

"If we can find another apparently deserted space, perhaps that would be a good place to hide the rope? An alleyway where it blends into the construction nearby?" the paladin shrugs noncommittally.

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show

It's hard to find a deserted place in the middle of a major city. The best bet would be inside the library, or inside the well. I'm going to assume you settle on either of those.


*Oathday, 30 Abadius*

After a restful, undisturbed night spent in Vershab's small but comfortable extra-dimensional room, the group gets back to the Dark Depository, their minds on research. It appears nobody has come around the place in their absence, and the arcanist's wards are still in place. After dismissing them, he gets back to work.

*Spoiler: research*
Show

Vershab is the only one with a change to do anything really.
Knowledge(religion) including library bonus (1d20+22)[*27*]


Vershab ends up finding scraps of a personal journal, by a priest of Nethys named Khnenti, who clearly became obsessed with the mystery of the Sky Pharaoh. One extract reads, The Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh is said to contain a portion of Hakoteps soul, his ka, which gives the mask its magical abilities. The document details the magic abilities of the mask, confirming the information the group uncovered in Wati. Khnenti seems to have set out upon some sort of quest to unravel these mysteries. There is also brief mention of the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather hoping to commune with the Sky Pharaoh to learn his darkest secrets, but with ambiguous results. 

Vershab concludes that he's found everything he could in this room.

*Spoiler: Scrolls*
Show

These are scrolls of animate dead, contagion, ray of exhaustion, and symbol of pain.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"There is nothing more to be learned in this room," says Vershab as he pockets the magical scrolls. "I will do what I can to help search for more secret chambers, but I think we should start with the trapped passageways where we fought the golem..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I can use Mage Hand to manipulate a lever or other switch to try and trigger a trap from a distance or use Summon Monster III to have the summoned creature suffer the ill effects of any spells attached to the traps. I could also Dispel Magic them from range to mitigate the risks of setting them off. The least use of resources is the Mage Hand cantrip. From there we are talking third level spells... If we had any undead minions to use as meat-shields it would help too.

If any doors are locked we can let *FarmerBink* try first, but if it is also (still?) trapped a Knock spell can be cast at range.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti nods impassively at Vershab. "I suppose the passage with the illusory "trap" may be our next best bet. Aside from harmless images or sound, what sorts of dangers might an illusion pose? Might it warn the caster of our attempt to bypass it?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"The aura of illusion was faint, so it is unlikely that it could do much beyond images and sounds. It is possible it could stun or knock someone out - which would be a problem while fighting the golem - but that is most likely the extent of the threat," responds Vershab. "Unless an enemy was close enough to hear sounds from such an illusion it couldn't warn them with illusion magic."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi shrugs.  "To be honest, some of these traps seem...  uh, more complicated?  I can handle switches and pressure plates, but when magic gets involved..."  It's clear, as the youngster's words fade, that he's disappointed with his apparent inability to make sense of the magical traps.  For the time being, at least, such things are beyond him.

"If you can make them go away with your own magic, that would definitely be fore the best."  He pauses again, this time more thoughtfully.  "And everyone not directly involved should wait in the next room, at least.  That poisonous cloud wasn't any fun at all.  No sense in getting other people hurt when they don't even need to be here."

He turns to Lehasti.  "Do you want to watch over him while he does his thing, or should I?"  Despite the casual tones, it's clear that Turi feels a sense of obligation to be the one risking himself to protect Vershab.  Still, he appears willing to submit to Lehasti's relative authority.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Come on - we can try the illusion trap together. If there is not a door on the other side, then we can deal with it when the time comes," Vershab says, walking out of the room and turning toward the fearful face. Once there he casts Detect Magic and begins a (somewhat academic) explanation of the lines of power woven into the enchantment. The value of such discussion may be lost on the young rogue, but the scholar does his best to provide some support for the efforts to disable the trap.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As he touches the faces, Turi clearly see how he can push it to pivot around its axis, and how this will trigger a scythe trap to cut him to pieces. He steels himself to trust Vershab's insight and proceed nevertheless. He's rewarded when nothing happens, and he can pass, to discover a series of high walls blanketed in hieroglyphs, forming a twisting maze of narrow corridors. Shelves, recesses, cabinets, and cubbyholes crammed with scrolls, stone slates, and wax tablets line the walls. 

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Turi describes what he sees, Vershab explains that it is clearly an illusion, which proves true. "You seem to have failed to resist the illusion's effects, but do not fear - the scythe you see is not real," he says, confident in his area of expertise.

Once the door is open the arcanist is immediately pleased. "Ah! Here we go...wait...Perhaps we should ensure these stacks are clear of hostile guardians before we continue our research. Who would like to take the lead? I will continue to scan for magical auras as we go," Vershab says, momentarily excited but then cautious upon seeing the labyrinthian book shelves.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi lets out a low whistle at the sight of all the documents.  He winces in the dim light of the arcanist's incantation as he loudly announces their presence to any unseen guardians.  "Well, usually I would offer, but my strengths tend to lie in... more discretionary tactics.  Lehasti?"  As the paladin tromps past, he turns to Vershab, "Try to be quieter in places like this?  Could get somebody hurt...  and thanks about the.. illusion?"  He falls in line behind Lehasti, still trying to clear his head of his apparently figmentary near-death experience.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti fails to hide her amusement at the exchange between the oblivious arcanist and the stealthy young man, a smile working its way across the bronzed woman's expressive features. "Well, it _does_ rather seem that the opportunity for covert tactics has passed. Very well, then!" The paladin steps forward, blade held in a warding position, and she begins to creep into the newly revealed chamber.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Shadows dance around them in the eerie combination of light from Lehasti's flaming scimitar and Vershab's softly glowing globes. The towering paladin and the slim arcanist stand side by side, peering down the corridor between the stacks of age-old, dust-smelling documents. Behind them, Azkin enters the swiveling door, with Turi close behind. The silence weighs heavily on them for a few moments while Vershab concentrates, and Lehasti senses that some danger is nearby... 

That's when a deafening howl echoes from all directions, as if issued directly from the Nine Hells. All the shadows on the walls seem to turn towards the group, and everything around them looks like fangs and claws. His mind suddenly taken over by an irresistible panic, Turi turns on his heels and flees, an abject yell of terror his only explanation.

*Spoiler: Surprise round*
Show

Will saves DC16 vs fear - Lehasti is immune, and Vershab, next to her, gets a +4 from Aura of Courage.

Vershab (1d20+10)[*26*] duration (1d4)[*3*]
Azkin (1d20+9)[*27*] duration (1d4)[*1*]
Turi (1d20+6)[*13*] duration (1d4)[*3*] - panicked for 3 rounds.

Initiative 
Vershab (1d20+12)[*23*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*10*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*22*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*9*]
Enemy (1d20+6)[*18*]

Round 1: Vershab's turn.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Surprise Round*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"Steel yourselves! It is using a magical effect to induce terror. Azkin, can you cast Remove Fear on your brother?" asks Vershab as he scans the area for an enemy, the spectacles he wears aiding him as he searches for their opponent(s). "If we can find the enemy I can try to blind it and highlight it for us! Whatever it is, it is using the shadows to hide..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception Check (1d20+18)[*19*] to find our attacker(s)
Knowledge (?) check to the enemy if seen: (1d20)[*9*] +18 (Religion), +15 (Arcana), +10 Nature/Planes, +9 all else

----------


## Gwynfrid

Coming between the stacks, Vershab and Lehasti see a shadow that moves purposefully, among the many aimless others... In fact, it charges in Lehasti's direction! Shaped like a massive dog, the creature has a coat that drinks up the light, drawing shadows in around it. Its maw is full of sharp teeth, and a wisp of shadow drips from its writhing tongue. Even as it is clearly there, it's very hard to make out among the many plays of the flickering lights illuminating the scene. It jumps at the surprised servant of Sarenrae. Its bite leaves a bloody gash on the paladin's arm, and, unprepared for the onslaught, she stumbles and falls flat on her back.

In a flash of memory, Vershab identifies the creature as a mastiff from the Plane of Shadow...

... And then, the howl starts again, in fact it's more than one, pitching over each other in a terrifying harmony. Grinding his teeth, Azkin withstands the assault to his senses, but Vershab, dropping everything, bolts away in sheer panic.

*Spoiler: end of round 1*
Show


Vershab recognizes a shadow mastiff. With his poor roll, all he knows is that the creature is naturally very hard to see in shadowy environments (technically, it benefits from concealment, 50% miss chance, at all times)

Two more howls... This means 2 Will saves for Azkin and Vershab!

Vershab (1d20+10)[*13*] and (1d20+10)[*13*]; if at least one is failed, duration (1d4)[*1*] - failed: panic for 1 round
Azkin (1d20+9)[*28*] and (1d20+9)[*20*]; if at least one is failed, duration (1d4)[*2*]

The mastiff charges Lehasti (1d20+12)[*31*] damage (1d8+6)[*9*], cc(32) (1d20+12)[*13*] ed (1d8+6)[*10*]; if hit, trip attack (1d20+12)[*25*] - hit for 9 damage, and because Lehasti is still flat-footed, she gets tripped and falls prone, too!

Round 2 begins, PC turns in any order.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 1*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Panicked - 1 Round

"Hounds, from the Shadowfell...they aren't fully of this world so they can be hard to hit...*OH NO*!" cries Vershab as he is assaulted by the otherworldly howling. The arcanist turns to follow Turi out the door, running as fast as he can!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

By the terms found here Vershab must flee. By my math it looks like he ends this round at the bottom of the ladder.

----------


## JWallyR

Gritting her teeth through the pain and frustration of her sudden fall, Lehasti murmurs a prayer beneath her breath before springing to her feet with speed that belies her armored bulk! Fixing the shadowy hound with a menacing glare, she snarls out, "Your foul darkness will be cleansed by fire!" as she swings her flaming falchion, aiming a cleaving blow at its concealed shape.

Azkin's expression of dismay brightens as his armored mistress gains her footing, and the young cleric intones a prayer: "Everlight, strengthen your daughter against the darkness!" He then steps to just behind the paladin's shoulder, spear readied against attackers-yet-unseen...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 76/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection, Saves, prevents summoned contact 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+3, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* 




*Spoiler: Lehasti's actions*
Show

Lehasti casts Grace to avoid AoOs. (Swift)
Move action to rise to feet.
Standard action to attack (with Power Attack):

Attack: (1d20+12)[*24*]; (1d100)[*87*] against concealment (51+ for success)
CC: (1d20+12)[*20*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+11)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+11)[*18*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*14*]; (1d100)[*9*] against concealment (51+ for success)
CC: (1d20+12)[*24*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+11)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+11)[*14*] slashing


*Spoiler: Azkin's Actions*
Show

Standard: cast Protection from Evil on Lehasti; 5ft step to K,15

----------


## Gwynfrid

Terrorized, both Vershab and Turi drop whatever they're holding, and run for it. While the panicked Turi navigates the hard slopes all the faster, Vershab stumbles and falls down, barely stopping his glide down back to the source of his fear.

Undaunted, Lehasti and Azkin call on the strength of their faith! Even though she can barely distinguish her baying enemy from the shifting shadows all around her, Lehasti's falchion strikes true, and deals the mastiff a deep blow - not enough to make it recoil, though, and it attacks anew. But then, two other hounds from the Shadowfell come out from between the book stacks, and set out against the surprised Azkin. Beset on both sides, the aspiring priest falls on the floor, bleeding from two deep bites.

*Spoiler: end of round 2*
Show

With the difficult terrain, Turi gets away, but not as far as he otherwise would. Vershab is prone.

Mastiff #1 vs Lehasti (1d20+10)[*20*] damage (1d8+6)[*13*], cc(30) (1d20+10)[*19*] ed (1d8+6)[*7*]; if hit, trip attack (1d20+10)[*19*] - miss
Mastiff #2 vs Azkin (1d20+10)[*18*] damage (1d8+6)[*14*], cc(30) (1d20+10)[*26*] ed (1d8+6)[*9*]; if hit, trip attack (1d20+10)[*28*] - hit 
Mastiff #3 vs Azkin (1d20+10)[*27*] damage (1d8+6)[*11*], cc(30) (1d20+10)[*24*] ed (1d8+6)[*14*]; if hit, trip attack (1d20+10)[*21*] - hit

Azkin takes 25 damage total, and is prone.



Damage so far:
S1 - 18
S2 - 0
S3 - 0

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 2*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 3/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"Well, this is simply not at all conducive to good scholarship..." mutters Vershab from the floor as he rolls onto his back and begins casting a spell. "Lehasti, it is about to get a bit brighter in there - hopefully this won't blind you." After flinging some brightly shining, conjured dust he stands.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Standard action to cast Glitterdust centered on the corner of J15 and K16. Vershab will use a free action to spend a point from his Arcane Reservoir to increase the DC to *18* to avoid blindness, but their concealment is removed in accordance with our conversation in Discord. The spell effect will last seven rounds, with additional saving throws for the blind every round at the end of the creature's turn.

Lehasti's Save (1d20+9)[*20*] vs DC 18 (Pass)
Azkin's Save (1d20+9)[*28*] vs DC 18 (Pass)
S1's Save (1d20+5)[*24*] vs DC 18 (Pass)
S2's Save (1d20+5)[*8*] vs DC 18 (Fail)
S3's Save (1d20+5)[*18*] vs DC 18 (Pass)

Move action to stand.

----------


## Farmerbink

A short "_yip!_" of some indeterminate emotion is the only sign of Turi as he suddenly steps back into the shadows outside the room.  He makes no appearance for several seconds, leaving Lehasti and the others to deal with the umbral hounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

A cloud of light motes falls down on the scene at Vershab's incantation. This momentarily distracts the dark hounds, but their nature immediately reasserts itself: Much to the arcanist's dismay, the shadows soon take over, hungrily sucking in whatever light he produced.

*Spoiler*
Show

One of the mastiffs is blinded (it's S2, but it takes a DC15 perception check to notice it). Azkin and Lehasti made their saves.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As he tries to dodge the bites, Azkin extends a hand towards his mentor, calling on her the blessing of the Dawnflower. Lehasti brings the falchion down on her elusive opponent.

*Spoiler*
Show

Azkin: Touch of Good
Lehasti:
- Attack S1, miss chance (1d100)[*59*] attack (1d20+14)[*17*] with Touch of Good, damage (2d4+11)[*18*], cc(32+) (1d20+14)[*21*], cd (2d4+11)[*16*]  - miss
- If S1 is down, 5-ft step to attack S2, otherwise continue on S1
- Miss chance (1d100)[*80*] attack (1d20+9)[*19*] with Touch of Good, damage (2d4+11)[*13*], cc(27+) (1d20+9)[*11*], cd (2d4+11)[*13*] - hit

Damage so far:
S1 - 31
S2 - 0
S3 - 0

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti is left facing only one of the ferocious beasts, as the two others gang up on the unfortunate Azkin, even though one is hampered by the luminous dust in its eyes. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Mastiff #1 vs Lehasti (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (1d8+6)[*9*]; cc(30) (1d20+10)[*23*] cd (1d8+6)[*7*] - miss
Mastiff #2 vs Azkin, miss chance (1d100)[*39*], (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (1d8+6)[*9*]; cc(30) (1d20+10)[*30*] cd (1d8+6)[*10*] - miss
Mastiff #3 vs Azkin (1d20+10)[*25*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*]; cc(30) (1d20+10)[*27*] cd (1d8+6)[*13*] - hit

Azkin takes 7 damage. The map doesn't change.

----------


## JWallyR

Gasping in pain, Azkin's reaches a grasping hand out once more to his paladin mistress. "Lehasti- strike true for the Dawnflower!" cries out the young cleric in a voice tinged by fear.

Lehasti spares no effort on words, throwing herself wholly into a savage assault on the shadowy beasts before her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 76/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 10, *Will* 11, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection, Saves, prevents summoned contact, 48 rds
Touch of Good: +2 atk/skills/ability checks/saves, 1 rd 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 17/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+3, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 atk, +/-4 AC vs ranged/melee 


Azkin: Touch of Good for +2 Attack/Skills/Ability Checks/Resistances for 1 rd.

Lehasti: Full (Power) Attack on the same Shadow Mastiff. If she downs it she will:
1) 5ft step to continue the attack to the next-closest Shadow Mastiff
2) Activate Smite Evil against this Mastiff as a swift action
3) Continue the FRA

Attack 1: (1d20+14)[*21*], (1d100)[*71*] against concealment (50+ = hit) *plus 3 if against a Smite Evil target!*
CC: (1d20+14)[*32*] for x2 on 32+ *plus 3 if against a Smite Evil target!*
Damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] fire damage *plus 7 if against a Smite Evil target!* (plus another 7 if first hit against an evil outsider)
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing *plus 7 if against a Smite Evil target!* (plus another 7 if first hit against an evil outsider)

Attack 2: (1d20+14)[*16*], (1d100)[*97*] against concealment (50+ = hit) *plus 3 if against a Smite Evil target!*
CC: (1d20+14)[*22*] for x2 on 32+ *plus 3 if against a Smite Evil target!*
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage *plus 7 if against a Smite Evil target!* (plus another 7 if first hit against an evil outsider)
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing *plus 7 if against a Smite Evil target!* (plus another 7 if first hit against an evil outsider)

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+14)[*15*], (1d100)[*14*] against concealment (50+ = hit) *plus 3 if against a Smite Evil target!*
CC: (1d20+14)[*24*] for x2 on 32+ *plus 3 if against a Smite Evil target!*
Damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] fire damage *plus 7 if against a Smite Evil target!* (plus another 7 if first hit against an evil outsider)
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing *plus 7 if against a Smite Evil target!* (plus another 7 if first hit against an evil outsider)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 3*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 2/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"I really must expand my studies on extraplanar guardians," Vershab grumbles as he pulls a bit of fleece from his spell component pouch. He then spits some arcane syllables as he gestures towards the shadow mastiffs. An instant later it appears that two walls of force similar to one-way mirrors appear, cutting off the enemies from Azkin and Lehasti in a rectangle extending from the double doors into the room. From their side of the glass Lehasti and Azkin can clearly see the hounds, but the hounds _might_ see nothing but their reflections in the dim light between the book stacks. "Please take a moment to recover before breaking the force mirrors - they are as solid as the scythe trap we bypassed a moment ago..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Standard action to cast Silent Image as described above (two illusory, "indestructible" force mirrors along the borders between columns I-J and K-L). Vershab will use a free action to spend a point from his Arcane Reservoir to increase the DC to *17* Will to disbelieve it.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Under the divine inspiration of the Dawnflower's light, Lehasti's move is akin to a dance. She slices through the first mastiff on one side, felling it, then bounces towards the second one. The falchion flares brightly, its usual flames now a blinding golden color as Sarenrae's blessing descends through it. The second mastiff suffers a grievous blow: Its shadowy substance begins to dissipate in the glow of the  paladin's attack. 

Vershab conjures up an illusory mirror, but the remaining two hounds must have noticed a discrepancy in their reflections. Both jump straight through, baying for blood. Azkin takes another nasty bite.

Meanwhile, halfway up the well, Turi finally manages to get a grip over his magically induced panic.

*Spoiler*
Show

Both disbelieve the mirror. Mastiff S2's blindness is apparently over.

Mastiff #2 vs Lehasti (1d20+10)[*18*] damage (1d8+6)[*11*]; cc(30) (1d20+10)[*21*] cd (1d8+6)[*14*]; if hit, trip (1d20+10)[*21*] - miss
Mastiff #3 vs Azkin (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (1d8+6)[*10*]; cc(30) (1d20+10)[*16*] cd (1d8+6)[*8*]; if hit, trip (1d20+10)[*24*]  - hit

Azkin takes 10 damage and can't be tripped, since he's prone already.

Turi is now free from the panic.



Damage so far
S1 - dead
S2 - 37
S3 - 0

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's fierce assault continues unabated, her flaming blade sweeping once more against the shadowy hound before her, but Azkin's wordless cry of rejoicing is cut short by a yelp of renewed pain as the third creature's jaws sink into his leg. Kicking himself loose from its jaws, the pale-faced cleric clutches his holy symbol and shouts heavenward, "Healing light, shine on us!" A wave of soothing warmth bursts from the cleric, and the blood flowing from the gashes on his legs seems to slow.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection, Saves, prevents summoned contact, 47 rds

*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 24/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+3, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 atk, +/-4 AC vs ranged/melee 



Lehasti begins a full-round Power Attack, targeting the wounded Hound:

Attack 1: (1d20+15)[*22*] (including Smite Evil), (1d100)[*36*] vs concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+15)[*18*] (including Smite Evil) for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+21)[*29*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+21)[*28*] slashing

*Should this attack kill the 2nd mastiff,* Lehasti will 5ft step to L15 and attack the final mastiff. If it does not kill the 2nd mastiff, Lehasti will continue to attack the current mastiff.

Attack 1: (1d20+12)[*27*] (*Not* including Smite Evil), (1d100)[*94*] vs concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+12)[*17*] (*Not* including Smite Evil) for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage (*plus 7 vs smite target*)
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing (*plus 7 vs smite target*)

*Spoiler: Lehasti's AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*21*] (*Not* including Smite Evil), (1d100)[*55*] vs concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+12)[*18*] (*Not* including Smite Evil) for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage (*plus 7 vs smite target*)
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*22*] slashing (*plus 7 vs smite target*)



*Regardless of the results of these attacks,* Lehasti will 5ft step to L15 at the end of her turn if she hasn't already.

Azkin will Channel Positive Energy to heal for: (3d6)[*17*]. If somehow both Mastiffs are dead he will stand, but if an enemy continues to threaten him he will remain prone.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 4*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 2/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"Hmmm..." Vershab suddenly stops concentrating on his spell and lunges at the remaining mastiff, a sickly, pale glow barely visible around his hand.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move adjacent to the remaining shadow mastiff and use Grave Touch to make it shaken for three rounds.

Grave Touch (touch attack) (1d20+2)[*6*] to hit touch AC (no save to resist)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi regains his senses in the dark.  Fortunately, his reflexes tell him to keep hold of what he's holding, and he grips the ladder tightly.  He orients quickly, images of shadowy hounds flooding his mind as their bays and snarls echo up through the well.  With a short curse, not _quite_ under his breath, he adjusts his grip to the outer rail of the ladders, and hopes for the best.  All-but running downhill, he half climbs/half falls before jumping to the floor, landing hard but on his feet- eager to aid his allies.  

*Spoiler: Turi, round like forever*
Show

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


Mechanically, I would like to accelerated climb down.  If possible, depending I think mostly on lighting at this distance, I'd like him to jump the last 20', with an acrobatics check (DC 15) to ignore the first 10 feet, and convert the second 10 feet to nonlethal damage.  (1d20+12)[*31*] vs 15.  If pass, (1d6)[*3*] nonlethal.  if fail, add (1d6)[*3*] and all is lethal (and Turi is prone).  

Depending on his height and how long this takes, he'll start moving into the weird pyramid room.  Let me know your take on precise distances.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The paladin's second blow fells her shadowy opponent, but Vershab's attempt is unsuccessful. Up the ladder, Turi climbs down as fast as he can, then jumps in his hurry to get back into the fight. Meanwhile, the last hound turns back to bite Vershab, but its teeth fail to find their mark.

*Spoiler*
Show

Turi went 45' up by my calculation (half speed along the ladder). 1 move action down, then drop and take damage, another move action.

The last mastiff attacks : 
Bite vs Vershab (1d20+10)[*14*] damage (1d8+6)[*14*] ; cc(30) (1d20+10)[*22*] cd (1d8+6)[*7*]; if hit, trip (1d20+10)[*17*] 
Tail slap vs Lehasti (1d20+5)[*10*] damage (1d6+3)[*8*] ; cc(25) (1d20+5)[*17*] cd (1d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 5*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, [B]Ref[/B 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 2/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
1/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

Vershab silently reaches out towards the mastiff again, the sickly glow still present around his hand...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Attempt to connect with Grave Touch again.

Grave Touch (touch attack) (1d20+2)[*22*] to hit touch AC (no save to resist)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi continues his mad dash into the fray, using everything he knows about acrobatics and all the willpower he can muster to close the gap with the unearthly hound.  He rounds the corner, lilting oddly to take advantage of the sloped floor, and dashes down the ramp while slipping his blades from their sheathes.

*Spoiler: Turi, round like forever +1*
Show

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


As I recall, Turi can't fail the acrobatics check, even with a +5 mod for moving at full speed.  In case I recall in error: (1d20+12)[*23*]

He's *just* under one movement action away from melee, though he'll be attacking vs partial cover, I think?  Still, better to attack than just not, so:
(1d20+12)[*13*] (not counting flanking)
(1d20+12)[*31*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*7*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus
if Lehasti can position herself to allow flanking: (3d8)[*16*] sneak stab

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's eyes flit over to the reappearance of Turi and Vershab's effort to hamper the last of the hounds, and then back to the mastiff itself with a gleam of grim satisfaction. Sidling to cut off any route of escape, the paladin shouts, "And now- back to the foul abyss from whence you came!" while twisting her torso to throw the whole of her weight and strength into a sweeping strike of her falchion!

Azkin, emboldened by the presence of his allies and the mastiff's attention shifting away from him, drops his spear and hastily draws his scimitar, swinging it (somewhat clumsily from his seated position) at the shadowy creature before him!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection, Saves, prevents summoned contact, 46 rds

*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 24/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 13, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 atk, +/-4 AC vs ranged/melee 



Lehasti takes a 5-ft step to M15 and begins a Full-Round (Power) Attack. *Rolls do not include any flanking bonus from Turi at (I assume) K13.*

Attack 1: (1d20+12)[*14*]; (1d100)[*81*] against concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+12)[*15*]for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing damage

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*10*]; (1d100)[*97*] against concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+7)[*27*]for x2 on 25+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing damage

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*18*]; (1d100)[*93*] against concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+12)[*25*]for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing damage


Azkin's attack:
Attack: (1d20+1)[*13*]; (1d100)[*44*] vs concealment (hit on 51+)
CC:(1d20+1)[*15*] for x2 on 19+
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]
Crit damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi joins the fray now, and the Relic Knights surround the mastiff from all sides. But its furious movements blend with the creeping shadows all around them, and all of their blows are wide - except for a swift motion of Vershab's hand, which doesn't seem to hurt the hound, but causes it to recoil, startled. Baying for blood, it turns back to attack Lehasti, and its sweeping tail lashes at Vershab, but it seems to hesitate, and while the arcanist takes a blow to his face, the paladin's armor deflects the monster's snapping jaws.

*Spoiler*
Show

@ Vershab and Turi, pls don't forget the 50% miss chance when rolling.

Miss chance for Vershab this turn (1d100)[*80*] (if 51+, he hits and the mastiff is shaken) - made it

Mastiff attacks
Bite vs Lehasti  (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (1d8+6)[*11*] ; cc(30) (1d20+10)[*21*] cd (1d8+6)[*13*]; if hit, trip (1d20+10)[*15*] (-2 if shaken) - missed, thanks to the shaken condition
Tail slap vs Vershab (1d20+5)[*22*] damage (1d6+3)[*4*] ; cc(25) (1d20+5)[*23*] damage (1d6+3)[*6*]  (-2 if shaken) - hit

Vershab takes 4 damage.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 6*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 47/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, [B]Ref[/B 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 2/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
2/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

Vershab strikes out at the mastiff again, the glow reappearing as he tries to touch the extra-planar beast. "Lehasti, they are not demons and thus wouldn't return to the Abyss. Based upon their appearance I would guess them to be from the Shadowfell, or the Plane of Shadow..." he says as he steps back out of melee.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Attempt to connect with Grave Touch again.

Grave Touch (touch attack) (1d20+2)[*5*] to hit touch AC (no save to resist), it will become frightened for one round if it has less than seven hit dice 
Vs. concealment (1d100)[*37*]

After attacking, hit or miss, he will take a 5-ft step out of melee.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Wherever it's from-" Turi begins, speaking between sudden lunges and feints. "He needs to go _home!_"  He notes Vershab's subtle step back, and shifts his stance to take his place, opening the shadowy hound up for a more direct assault.

*Spoiler: Turi, round.. 6?*
Show

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


5-foot step to V's old spot
full attack!
(1d20+12)[*17*] (counting flanking)
(1d100)[*79*] concealment (51+ hits?)
(1d20+12)[*28*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*9*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*10*] sneak stab

(1d20+12)[*24*] (counting flanking)
(1d100)[*34*] concealment (51+ hits)
(1d20+12)[*27*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*11*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*16*] sneak stab

----------


## JWallyR

Between sweeping strikes of her falchion, Lehasti huffs out "It's a... turn of phrase!" exasperatedly.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection, Saves, prevents summoned contact, 45 rds

*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 24/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 13, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 atk, +/-4 AC vs ranged/melee 



Azkin attacks from his prone position:
Attack: (1d20+1)[*2*], (1d100)[*92*] vs concealment (51+ hits)
Crit: (1d20+1)[*14*] for x2 on 19+
Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*] slashing
Crit damage: (1d6+2)[*3*] slashing

*Spoiler: Azkin's AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+1)[*19*], (1d100)[*28*] vs concealment (51+ hits)
Crit: (1d20+1)[*8*] for x2 on 19+
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*] slashing
Crit damage: (1d6+2)[*4*] slashing


If possible, Lehasti takes a 5ft step to ensure flanking. *Rolls do not include flanking bonus.*

Lehasti's full-round, power attack:
Attack 1: (1d20+12)[*23*], (1d100)[*49*] vs concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+12)[*19*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*19*], (1d100)[*6*] vs concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+7)[*12*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing

*Spoiler: Lehasti's AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*31*], (1d100)[*73*] vs concealment (51+ hits)
CC: (1d20+12)[*15*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing

----------


## Gwynfrid

The companions have a hard time discerning their enemy from the dancing shadows all around them: All their strikes hit only air. The remaining mastiff, however, doesn't suffer from any such difficulty. But it still appears to be hesitant, shying away from Vershab's extended hand. Instead, it concentrates its attacks on Lehasti, but the paladin's shining armor deflects every one of its blows.

*Spoiler*
Show

I'm not sure what the round count is either, but I think it doesn't matter much at this point.

Mastiff attacks including shaken effect
Bite vs Lehasti (1d20+8)[*15*] damage (1d8+6)[*11*] ; cc(28) (1d20+8)[*23*] cd (1d8+6)[*9*] ; if hit, trip (1d20+8)[*25*] 
Tail slap vs Vershab (1d20+3)[*17*] damage (1d6+3)[*8*]; cc(23) (1d20+3)[*6*] cd (1d6+3)[*7*]

Miss, and miss

----------


## JWallyR

With a silent grimace of anger, Lehasti continues to assault the beast with her flaming blade.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection, Saves, prevents summoned contact, 44 rds

*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 24/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 13, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 atk, +/-4 AC vs ranged/melee 



*No rolls include flanking*

Azkin attacks:
Attack: (1d20+1)[*16*], (1d100)[*88*] vs concealment
CC: (1d20+1)[*8*] for x2 on 19+
Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*] slashing
Crit damage: (1d6+2)[*5*] slashing

*Spoiler: Azkin AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+1)[*7*], (1d100)[*96*] vs concealment
CC: (1d20+1)[*21*] for x2 on 19+
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*] slashing
Crit damage: (1d6+2)[*8*] slashing



Lehasti will 5ft step if required to maintain flanking.

Lehasti's full-round, power attacks:
Attack1: (1d20+12)[*27*], (1d100)[*91*] vs concealment
CC: (1d20+12)[*27*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*21*] slashing 

Attack2: (1d20+7)[*10*], (1d100)[*95*] vs concealment
CC: (1d20+7)[*18*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing 

*Spoiler: Lehasti's AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*26*], (1d100)[*27*] vs concealment
CC: (1d20+12)[*31*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab' Status, Round 7*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 47/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, [B]Ref[/B 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 2/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
2/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"Specifics matter, my friends. For instance, if we were to try and banish this creature magically it would not go to the Abyss. Its return would upset an entirely different set of extra-planar powers, which would likely be much better for us than to engage a Demon Lord..." Vershab lectures as he watches for a chance to strike the mastiff.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move into position to attack with Grave Touch again.

Grave Touch (touch attack) (1d20+2)[*21*] to hit touch AC (no save to resist), it will become frightened for one round if it has less than seven hit dice 
Vs. concealment (1d100)[*31*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"I still don't like it, _here!_" Turi grunts, frustrated with his own ineffective swipes and jabs.  Once more, he dances around the umbral beast, looking for an opportunity to strike.

*Spoiler: Turi, round. 7*
Show

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 9, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


5-foot step as needed to maintain a flank?
full attack!
(1d20+12)[*15*] (counting flanking)
(1d100)[*63*] concealment (51+ hits?)
(1d20+12)[*30*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*9*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*10*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*16*] sneak stab

(1d20+12)[*19*] (counting flanking)
(1d100)[*80*] concealment (51+ hits?)
(1d20+12)[*17*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*9*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*11*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*18*] sneak stab

----------


## Gwynfrid

Another solid blow from Lehasti, followed by a precisely calculated strike of Turi's magical kukri finally overwhelm the mastiff, which dissipates from view and merges with the now still shadows of the Dark Depository.

Now free to explore the shelves at leisure, the companions find that they form a sort of labyrinth of books.

*Spoiler*
Show


I edited out a note about scrolls, when I realized you have found those in the earlier room.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti breathes a sigh of relief as the shadowy creature seems to dissipate into nothingness. "Indeed, Turi- I care not about where it goes, but merely that it does not _remain_," the paladin grunts as she extends one gauntleted hand to Azkin. "Dawnflower be praised, may her light forever endure!" says the paladin, the fervency of her tone attesting to her concern for the young man.

Azkin, having rested his head on the cool stone of the floor from his desperate exertions, reaches one hand up gratefully to meet that of his mistress. "May her flames be never extinguished." he murmurs in response, his other hand using the butt of his spear to support him on the way up.

After seeing to the party's health, the Dawnflower devotees make the rounds of the chamber, looking for any potential source of danger.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin is 25 HP shy of full, but Lehasti is at full life. Vershab could use some healing, right? Turi took some fall damage? Before officially moving on, I want to suggest that Azkin might Channel if it will heal all 3 of them, but if it's just the two, then I want to consider use of wands, etc. before the party goes on to provoke more retaliation.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab shrugs as the others discuss how they feel their ignorance is acceptable without overtly expressing his disagreement. As he walks about the stacks of books he scans everything for signs of magic before beginning to pull books from the shelves and starting his research, sitting in relative comfort on the floor near the door as he reads...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab has 47/51 HPs, so he doesn't need much healing but won't decline any either. I approve of focused healing applied to Azkin in the most efficient manner.

Use Detect Magic, focusing and trying to learn anything he can about any auras found (+15 modifier on Knowledge (Arcana) checks).

Knowledge (Religon) (1d20+18)[*23*] for the Sky Pharoah, etc...
Intelligence Check for progress (1d20+5)[*17*]

Upon the conclusion of the day he recommends another night camping nearby with the sort of defenses in place they used the previous evening.

----------


## Gwynfrid

While the group recovers from the fight, Vershab combs the shelves for additional information. It takes him hours to go through the unreliable classification methods and the multiple cross-referencing systems of the ancients archivists who left their life's work in this place. He finally extracts a bunch of cumbersome rolls - the Scroll of Inquiry. Another hour is spent going through records of many criminal interrogations, the importance of which has long been lost to time. Then, at last, his eyes fall on the transcript he was looking for:

Inquisitor: Why did the Sacrosanct Order enter Hakotep's tomb?
Prisoner: Mercy! May the gods pity me!
Inquisitor: Why did the Sacrosanct Order enter Hakotep's tomb?
Prisoner: To take the Pharaohs heart and death mask.
Inquisitor: Why?
Prisoner: I cannot! Death is better than the punishment I'll receive.
_Prisoner subjected to further flaying for approximately one hour, and subsequently revived after passing out.
_Inquisitor: Why did the Sacrosanct Order steal the Pharaoh's heart and mask?
Prisoner: [unintelligible] Please, no more!
Inquisitor: Why? Answer!
Prisoner: It was believed the Pharaoh's soul, his ib and ka, were contained within them. Please, gods have mercy!
Inquisitor: Why did the order want the Pharaoh's ib and ka?
Prisoner: No, I cannot!
Inquisitor: Why did they divide his soul?
Prisoner: No more! Have pity!
_Prisoner subjected to the Trial of Seventy-Seven Scarabs.
Questioning resumed.
_Inquisitor: Why did the order steal the Pharaoh's ib and ka?
Prisoner: We hoped to learn the secrets of the Shory from his soul.
Inquisitor: Did you succeed?
Prisoner: No, no! May the gods pity us for our hubris!
Inquisitor: Where is the Pharaoh's heart? Where is the mask?
Prisoner: No, no, please! I'll tell you! The heart was taken to Sothis, hidden beneath Azghaad's Spire.
Inquisitor: And the mask?
Prisoner: A shrine. A shrine to Nethys in Wati, where none would ever find it. No more, I beg you!
_Questioning continued for three more days without further confessions until subject expired. Subject interred for future questioning, if needed._

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab first reads the scroll silently, and at its conclusion takes several long moments to collect his thoughts. "Friends, what I have found is as disturbing as anything I have ever seen - please gather around and listen as I read..." he says, waiting for the company to assemble. He then reads the scroll, translating into the modern tongue, as plainly as possible, his normally emotionless voice choking several times as he struggles to finish. At the conclussion he breathes heavily for several seconds before lowering his eyes and whispering, "If only I could forget that such deeds were ever done to a human soul..."

Looking up he says, somewhat more steadily, "I think we know what happened to one of the pieces of the Sky Pharoah's soul - I carry it with me in his mask. Now, what are we to do with the knowledge of the second piece? Do we travel to Azghaad's Spire in Sothis or do we attempt to bury this knowledge even deeper? In any case, we cannot leave this scroll here - were someone else to find it and thus continue the search for the Pharoah's heart they could do unbelieveable damage. What do you all think?"

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: OOC: Re, healing:*
Show

Turi took only 3 points of non-lethal falling damage.  I don't know that I even tracked it, but will edit it into the most recent status.


The youngster paces impatiently for several hours, unable to be of meaningful help, and increasingly uncomfortable in their subterranean study hall.  He gathers dutifully, with an unsure expression as he attempts to compose himself for such a disturbing entry.  His face, as Vershab reads, becomes increasingly downcast, revealing that despite a rough upbringing, the two urchins are fairly innocent when it comes to the true depths of human cruelty and vice.  He shakes his head, trying to focus only on the information, and not the methods obtained.  For not the first time, he's relieved to be unfamiliar with some of the terms, though his imagination nonetheless runs amok with the idea of seventy-seven scarabs.....

"We beat them to its, obviously.  The mask was never to be found, yet here it is.  Why should we believe this... 'heart' to be any safer?"

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's face first blanches at the clinical description of the torture being endured by the poor soul being questioned, and then begins to redden with anger in time with a silent snarl at the cruelty of the interrogators. Azkin eyes his typically warm and congenial mistress with a mixture of confusion and apprehension, his own pallor at the described events increasing all the while.




> "We beat them to its, obviously.  The mask was never to be found, yet here it is.  Why should we believe this... 'heart' to be any safer?"


Lehasti finally explodes into speech, "Safer? From the clutching grasp of the monsters who performed these hideous acts, informed by their torturous methods? I very much doubt that." Pacing the room with a set jaw and clenched fists, the paladin growls out, "No, we cannot bury this knowledge and hope for the best!" She turns to face the others and very nearly shouts, her raised tone contrasting against the dusty silence of the secret library. "If only to keep such power _out_ of the hands of such fiends, _we_ must get our hands on such an artifact before fiends like those. I can only assume that the gods brought us together for such a purpose at this time. Let us not tarry long, we should make plans to leave as quickly as possible."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods as he takes the scroll and tucks it into a case he carries. "I will keep this record safe until we can ensure the knowledge therein will not be used. Something concerns me, however - they mention interring the subject in case of further questioning. There are relatively simple spells that allow one to speak with the deceased, which could allow others to discover the location of the Sky Pharoah's heart for themselves. I too think we must plan to travel to Sothis and find the heart ourselves, if only to keep it from those who would use its power to do something worse than the plague that we stopped in Wati," he says. As he stands he looks around the room with something akin to regret before climbing to the center of the cross-room. "With what we have learned here I think we should look behind the last door. Shall we inspect it and attempt to bypass its defenses now, or wait until we have rested?" he asks, looking to the "sad" door.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi grabs his blades with an eager expression.  "I'm ready, if you are."

----------


## Farmerbink

With his companion's implicit approval, Turi approaches the door with a sad facade.  He takes his time searching the surface and nooks for telltale signs of traps or alarms, before applying his fingers to the task.  Ultimately, confident he's found any threats, he reports his findings.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think we should be good for taking 20, for *32.*
If for some reason not: (1d20+12)[*30*] perception
Further, if applicable to a non-magical trap: (1d20+8)[*12*] disable device

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab follows Turi, giving him enough space to work without crowding him and scanning the face for indications of magical auras (Detect Magic).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Through careful research, Turi discovers a few things. First, the sad face can pivot, but there is a trap that will trigger if he does so - and Vershab reports the presence of abjuration and evocation magic. Then, there are secret doors, both to the left and right of the sad face. He manages to pry the one on the right open, but the mechanism for the one on the left remains a mystery to him.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"There is some sort of energy ward on the middle door - I think we should consider skirting around it and seeing if these secret doors will take us where we want to go. Shall we?" Vershab asks, as he gestures woodenly towards the right side of the face.

----------


## Gwynfrid

On the right side, the secret door opens into a cramped, closet-like chamber filled with what appears to be refuse: torn books, dirty work clothing, broken tools and shelving parts.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi looks around the small chamber with a confused expression.  "Why bother to disguise a door to a storage closet?  That doesn't make any sense.  Vershab, can you detect anything magical in here?"  Not waiting for an answer, he sets to work with more mundane methods, prying his fingers into any crevice that will take them to try and find something more.... logical.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

(1d20+12)[*31*] or take 20, if we're not brutally slaughtered XD

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi combs through the discarded stuff, and with Vershab's guidance, he unearths a magical object - an ornate silver headband. Everything else in this room is broken, worn, or otherwise useless.

Turi turns to the secret door on the north side, but try as he may, he's unable to figure out how to open it.

----------


## Farmerbink

The youngster exhales heavily through his nose, the results of a mixture of exertion and irritation.  "Well I'm fresh out of ideas.  You want to smack it with something heavy until it breaks, Lehasti?"  He glances at the more obvious, magically-warded door.  "Or...  well..  I don't have an answer there either, really..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks at the trapped door with an intense expression of concentration as he obviously thinks about their options. "I can attempt to dispel the wards, but that won't address the mechanical trap. Alternatively, I could summon a creature to spring the trap for us - as the creature is extraplanar the body formed in our universe will be reduced to ectoplasm, but the creature itself will be unharmed in its original plan upon the expiration of either the spell or the energy holding its physical form together here. However, both spells are some of the most difficult and taxing I can cast, so I will be less able to help with my most powerful incantations if we need them later...I don't want to recommend Lehasti deliberately expose herself to harm when a summoned ally could do that without actually being harmed itself, though," he says, muttering just loud enough to be heard by everyone as he muses over the options. 

With a shrug he turns and gently takes the silver headband from Turi. "I cannot wear this, since I wear the Mask in its disguised form, but I could attempt to identify the magic enchanting it. May I?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Detect Magic along with Spellcraft (?) to identify the magic item: (1d20+15)[*27*]

I am 90% sure I have the modifiers and process right, but am at work right now - if this is incorrect I apologize and will try to correct it when I can access the rules and my character sheet.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The headband is dusty, but definitely magical. If appears to be a device to enhance one's intellect.

*Spoiler*
Show

Headband of Vast Intelligence +4

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"This is quite the treasure, though perhaps less for the warrior or rogue than the scholar..." muses Vershab. "However, it will grant the wearer significant mastery of a number of skills, often in fields of research. Wearing it might aid one of you in understanding the material we study..."

Turning to the trapped door he says, "I think the most efficient option is to use a summoned creature. Stand back, everyone - and Lehasti, please disregard the abyssal nature of the summoned demon. I need a creature that will understand and follow directions, and though I would prefer to summon an angelic creature the magic I know is only capable of summoning archons who lack, well, hands..." He then refers to his spellbook before beginning an incantation. 

A moment later a foul-smelling, bloated form appears in front of the door. In a foul tongue Vershab directs it towards the door in a commanding voice unlike his usual tone.

*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

Demon! Open this door and shield us from the effects of the trap. If there are hostiles on the other side, defend us from them. Go!

----------


## JWallyR

> "I think the most efficient option is to use a summoned creature. Stand back, everyone - and Lehasti, please disregard the abyssal nature of the summoned demon. I need a creature that will understand and follow directions, and though I would prefer to summon an angelic creature the magic I know is only capable of summoning archons who lack, well, hands..."


The unusually taciturn Lehasti assesses the arcanist through narrowed eyes. "I like not such*invocations of the abyss, even if well-meant, for with such intentions are roads to such dark places paved." After a moment of thought, emotions warring on the paladin's face, she reluctantly assents. "If not for the urgency of our mission, and the criticality of leaving no stone unturned in this place of hidden knowledge, I would object... but for now, I simply ask that you inflict upon us the presence of whatever dark creature you summon as briefly as is necessary."




> *Spoiler: Abyssal*
> Show
> 
> Demon! Open this door and shield us from the effects of the trap. If there are hostiles on the other side, defend us from them. Go!


Lehasti shudders at the guttural words, and eyes Vershab with something akin to suspicion... but setting aside her worries for the state of the wiry man's soul, she readies her blade once more and eyes the creature as it begins to approach the door.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As Vershab's call, a creature appears - a shortish humanoid, misshapen and bloated, with a deformed, hateful face. From its body emanates a disgusting stench, so pervasive Lehasti wonders how long it will linger on her clothing.

"Yes, maaasster. I will do what you sssay. Then I would like to kill sssomething, this one maaaybe?" It doesn't have a voice, but all hear the words in their minds. Only Vershab understands the dark language of the Abyss, but Azkin instinctively steps back, seeing all too well that the demon is pointing at him.

Nevertheless, the creature is obedient. While the companions step back, it moves towards the end of the eastern corridor, and at Vershab's prompt, it pushes the pivoting face. Instantly, a great pillar of fire comes down from the ceiling, slamming into the demon, who shrieks in pain.

*Spoiler*
Show

This is a dretch, if I read the summoning tables correctly.
Refl (1d20)[*19*] fire damage (15d6)[*46*] 


When the acrid smoke clears, all that's left of the demon is a blotchy, dark stain on the floor, and a smell that's made even more horrible by the burn. Examining the pivoting face, Turi finds that it leads to nowhere - the other side is solid stone. 

*Spoiler*
Show

The secret door is to the left of the face, not the face itself. Turi already figured the opening mechanism is too complex for him (even more so for any demon).

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti instinctively takes one swift step toward Azkin as the foul creature's words intrude upon her mind, and it gestures towards her charge. When it becomes clear that such is the limit of its aggressive actions before moving to address the door, she relaxes somewhat, her held breath hissing out through clenched teeth.

Along with the other party members, the paladin flinches at the pillar of fire that obliterates the corporeal representation of the filthy creature. As the echos of the sudden conflagration die in the dusty chamber, she eyes the spot where the dretch stood moments before with an oddly satisfied expression, and a nonchalant "Hmmph."

Moving forward alongside Turi to examine the chamber's false end, she turns to Vershab with a shrug. "Just a trap, after all. Have you spells to open the way to the left?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab doesn't react to the demon until the column of fire makes the arcanist jump with a high-pitched yelp of surprise. Appearing not to hear Lehasti he turns to Turi and says, "That could have been you..." and then turning to Lehasti he continues, "...and had the fiends of Hell been easier to summon it might have even survived - devils tend to be immune to fire, as opposed to the mere resistance of the abyssal demons. Of course, the dretch is back in its home plane with only the memory of being summoned to show for it..." Then, as he realizes what the paladin asked he opens his spellbook and searches through it for a moment.

"The appropriately named incantation - Knock - could allow me to open it, but only with about the same amount of apparent skill as Turi has already demonstrated. However, unlike Turi, I could not continue to attempt it over and over again until successful. No, I am afraid unless we find some clue as to how to open it we are at an impasse..."

With a shrug the robed man turns away from the door and begins climbing back towards the entrance to the cryptic library. "Shall we return to the surface now? I think we have done all we can here...unless we want to try and return things to how we found them? No, there is likely no point to that, what with the guardians we have defeated and traps we have sprung. Anyone who follows us will know someone has been here. Do you think they will suspect us? Perhaps we should leave town before anyone comes around asking questions..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi stands stock still as the fiery pillar engulfs their brief and unlikely ally.  As the brilliance of the blaze dies down and his eyes refocus to the dimmer light of their incarnations, he blinks twice.  


> Appearing not to hear Lehasti he turns to Turi and says, "That could have been you..."


The youngster blinks a third time, before glancing upward.  He spends several seconds staring at the ceiling, trying to find where the flame would have come from.

"I suppose we better.  I'm happy enough just to go back up to the sun again."  He glances at Lehasti and shrugs.  "Shall we?"  

He glances back at the unopened door with a mournful expression once more and begins pacing towards the well and the ladder upwards.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As he ascends the well, Turi's mind is preoccupied. He gets a definite feeling that he missed something down there. He promptly sets the thought aside when another problem presents itself: It is now bright daylight above, and their exit in the middle of the street is unlikely to be a discreet one.

----------


## Farmerbink

Most of the way up the ladder, the implications of the party's daytime emergence occurs to the youngster.  "Uh, Miss Lehasti?  Vershab?  We can't really just climb out of a supposedly-locked well in broad daylight, can we?  I imagine that would be...  somewhat more than just unusual.  Probably draw the kind of attention we really don't want.  Let's go back down, at least for a few hours..."

As eager as anyone to be back on the surface, Turi grumbles quietly to himself as he lowers his lean frame back to the depository floor.  He glances in to the cross-shaped hallway curiously and purses his lips.  "Might as well go back over some of this stuff, since we'll be here a few more hours..."  He finds himself wandering through the various racks of books and scrolls, glancing at titles and words displayed with prominence, not sure at all what he's looking for.  

Some time later, he looks up from yet another page of indecipherable script.  "Other than the more urgent stuff, did you find anything interesting in all of this, Vershab?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab follows Turi's lead silently back into the library, keeping his thoughts to himself. At the youth's question he seems to think for a moment before responding. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Gwynfrid* - did we find anything else interesting? Or does this sort of question require an additional, unfocused research check?

Knowledge check (modifier varies): (1d20)[*5*] (unmodified)
Intelligence Check (1d20+5)[*16*]
Research "Damage" (1d8+5)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

As the hours slowly wile away, Turi takes to walking the walls.  Still more bored than driven, his eyes wander the cracks and crevices for signs of another hidden passageway.  The builders of this place seemed fascinated with them, but it's never a sure thing...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still using the same +12 modifier.  Plenty of places to look: east and west walls of "angry" room, south wall of west leg of + hallway, northwest corner of "sad/disgusted" room, east wall of the same...

(1d20+12)[*27*]
(1d20+12)[*13*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Out of caution, the group gets back down the ladder, and out of idleness, Turi decides to give the walls a closer look, while Vershab goes perusing some more books. They have, after all, plenty of time on their hands.

... And both make a discovery.

In the middle of papyrus stacks listing the names of high priests of the Four Pharaohs of Ascension era, the young scholar finds something odd: A scrap of much more recent papyrus make, torn and crumpled. It's written in the modern Osiriani tongue: "(unreadable) ... As I left the city over the river, I decided I couldn't possibly keep the two boys with me. I took an empty barrel, put them in there, they were asleep. Then I entrusted them to the Asp. Best I could do, but even if they didn't come across a crocodile, chances were they would end in Bargetown. Tough luck at the start of a life. I tossed in what money I had left, two pharaohs, five silver and six copper. Hopefully, whoever found them would take pity and use the money to feed them for a while. May the gods have mercy on me! Please say a few prayers to the Dawnflower for me: I dare not enter her temple to ask her myself.
- I remain your faithful, grateful friend in all circumstances
Tentamun Masakhet"

Meanwhile, Turi scrutinizes the walls. He's intrigued by the sliding mechanism of the angry stone face. They had pushed it to the right, revealing an opening behind it on the left side. What if... On a sudden inspiration, the street boy pushes it all the way to the left instead. Lo and behold, there is a symmetrical opening on the right side. Cautiously, he extends and arm, with a lit torch, on the inside. He sees a cramped chamber, its walls riddled with shelves, cabinets, and cupboards wreathed in cobwebs. More than a dozen sarcophagi stand against the walls, all with disturbingly blank carved faces.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Well, this is odd...Why would a note like this be here in a forbidden library? Lehasti, what do you think of this? Why would someone abandon their children in this way? The letter mentions the Dawnflower - could this person be a member of your congregation?" Vershab asks, his confusion evident with the multiple layers of wrongness with the letter.

When Turi announces his discovery Vershab leaves the note with Lehasti before approaching and immediately casting Detect Magic to scan the room. "How interesting! What a better way to spend the afternoon!"

----------


## Farmerbink

"Woah.  Yeah," Turi agrees, stepping into the space with a curious air.  He eyes the sarcophagi warily- entirely too many dead things have been coming to life recently to assume they'll go unmolested here.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+12)[*19*] perception, first for any signs that the sarcophagi pose a threat.  Then, after a time, for loots!

----------


## Gwynfrid

In a corner of the room are stacked a dozen slabs of ancient stone, each perfectly square, two or three inches in thickness, and covered in hieroglyphs. Three of them register as magical. But it is the collection of sarcophagi that attract Turi and Vershab's attention. They are covered in Ancient Osiriani hieroglyphs, even though some of them appear to be insufficiently old for that: At least a couple of them must be less than a century old. On top of each sarcophagus, the same sentence is written:

*"This is * [here follows a name]* a Lost Curator, interred here in punishment for crimes against the sanctity of the All-Seeing Eye's gifts."* 

Further text describes said punishment in coldly descriptive detail: It consists of the mummification of the body while still alive, at least at the start of the process. Then, further text details the crimes that warrants such a terrible fate. In most cases, this has to do with corruption and transgression of Nethys' teachings: Selling of ancient artifacts to unsanctioned researchers, taking bribes to allow library access to shady adventurers, disseminating forbidden knowledge, or destroying rare scrolls or spellbooks. After about an hour of reading, Vershab finds one of the most ancient sarcophagi and painstakingly deciphers the writings: This Lost Curator is named Khnenti, and he was sentenced in -1324 AR, for the crime of having researched into the life of the Sky Pharaoh.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...That is disturbing in a rather personal way..." mutters Vershab as he steps back from the last sarcophagus. Looking around the room he shivers uncomfortably before sharing his finding with the others. "We should be careful to keep our actions discrete in the future - I would prefer to avoid mummification while still alive and I am sure all of you would too. We would most likely qualify as both 'shady adventureres' and 'researchers into the life of the Sky Pharoah.' However...if we had access to this poor man's corpse we could attempt to cast speak with dead and learn about the Sky Pharoah from an earlier source..."

The arcanist then inspects the sarcophagus closely, looking for a manner by which it could be opened, if the party decides to do so.

While the party discusses the value of such an action, Vershab picks up the three magical stone slabs to attempt to identify them...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Detect Magic + Spellcraft (1d20)[*20*], (1d20)[*1*], (1d20)[*7*] (I forget my modifier, please apply it!)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab notices a number of scratches on the side of Khnenti's sarcophagus. It must have been tampered with at some point, but after that it was closed again, and sealed shut in some way, probably magical or alchemical, that makes it stronger than the others.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Someone has opened this sarcophagus and later closed and re-sealed it. I wonder if they were looking for the same kind of information we are...Unfortunately, I am not able to use the divine magic needed to speak with the dead directly, and I doubt that Lehasti and Azkin's divine patron will support such a use of her might..." Vershab says. "We will have to rely on our mundane research I suppose...Too bad..."

Turning to the stone tablets he removes the three magic ones and puzzles through their hieroglyphs. "Ah! These contain magical writings, much like a scroll. I will put them in my pack and review them at length later..."

----------


## Farmerbink

As they look over the sarcophagus, Turi looks increasingly concerned.  The extra effort taken to seal _this_ particular interment leaves him decidedly convinced that it is neither worth their own effort, nor likely to be painless to pursue a more direct magical interrogation.  He pouts for a moment.  "I don't suppose there's any way to tell whether or not we've got competition that _did_ speak with this... guy directly?  I'd be nice to know this was all re-sealed several hundred years ago, and not last week."

Turi snorts quietly as Vershab makes to stow the tablets.  "You're gonna haul those bricks up the ladder?  Can't you just read them here?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

It takes a significant effort to lay the slabs of stone down from their neat stack and examine them. Vershab finds that they record spells of immense power! However, they aren't at all convenient for transportation.

*Spoiler*
Show

The stone tablets serve as scrolls, with the spells _clone_, _energy drain_, and _wail of the banshee_. But each weighs about 50 pounds.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> It takes a significant effort to lay the slabs of stone down from their neat stack and examine them. Vershab finds that they record spells of immense power! However, they aren't at all convenient for transportation.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> The stone tablets serve as scrolls, with the spells _clone_, _energy drain_, and _wail of the banshee_. But each weighs about 50 pounds.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Is there any reason they won't fit in my Handy Haversack?

----------


## JWallyR

> "Uh, Miss Lehasti?  Vershab?  We can't really just climb out of a supposedly-locked well in broad daylight, can we?  I imagine that would be...  somewhat more than just unusual.  Probably draw the kind of attention we really don't want.  Let's go back down, at least for a few hours..."


Lehasti grimaces at the young man's suggestion. "I hate to waste the time... but they do say that discretion is the better part of valor." With a disheartened sigh, the paladin makes her way back to the floor of the hidden library...




> "Well, this is odd...Why would a note like this be here in a forbidden library? Lehasti, what do you think of this? Why would someone abandon their children in this way? The letter mentions the Dawnflower - could this person be a member of your congregation?"


The paladin reads the note, curiosity on her face giving way to shock, and then a deep, weary sadness. "I cannot imagine how such a scrap would arrive in a dark library like this, but... it grieves my heart that someone in such dire straits might invoke the title of the Dawnflower but fail to seek out her aid directly, Her mercy being so readily given to any who ask." She lapses into silence before her eyes suddenly widen, and opening her mouth to speak, she is suddenly interrupted by Turi's discovery!




> "We should be careful to keep our actions discrete in the future - I would prefer to avoid mummification while still alive and I am sure all of you would too. We would most likely qualify as both 'shady adventureres' and 'researchers into the life of the Sky Pharoah.'"





> "Someone has opened this sarcophagus and later closed and re-sealed it. I wonder if they were looking for the same kind of information we are...Unfortunately, I am not able to use the divine magic needed to speak with the dead directly, and I doubt that Lehasti and Azkin's divine patron will support such a use of her might..." Vershab says. "We will have to rely on our mundane research I suppose...Too bad..."


Lehasti grimaces at the "crimes" committed, which begin to hit a bit close to home. "While my inclination is to leave the dead at rest... this one has already been disturbed, and likely by whatever dark forces oppose our quest to lay the Sky Pharoah's power to a more permanent rest. I don't doubt that our patroness would permit Azkin to ask a few respectful questions... and of course we would hope to return the pour soul to its rest."

Lehasti eyes the unwieldy "scroll" stones appraisingly. "I will have to leave it to your judgment as to whether these are worth the effort. I am confident that with some rope and some sweat that they may be brought to the surface..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oh? We can make use of Speak with Dead and it will not be an affront to Sarenrae? That is quite excellent, though not what I would have expected. Even with my studies of religions I still admit to sometimes misjudging what is or is not moral in the eyes of a given Faith...Shall we?" asks Vershab as he moves to help lower the sarcophagus to the ground for the party to try to pry it open.

"As for the tablets, I can assure you that the magic they hold is quite powerful - well beyond my ability to use right now, but worth securing for when my skill improves enough to fully master them..."

----------


## Starbin

The pale-skinned woman stands against a wall, her cloak pulled tight around her slender form.  There are no lights on this street yet, and dusk blanketed everything in shadows.  However, even for the dying light, she sees the well with ease.  Everything was as the other woman said - an empty alley, an old well, a metal grate.  Everything but one thing...

The lock is missing. 

Glancing left and right, her eyes narrow as she peers about for signs of a trap.  It didnt make sense, but she cant simply ignore the possibility, right?  Surely there are easier ways to betray her, any number of places in the city where she could be ambushed.  And if this is a trap, why warn her with something as obvious as removing the lock?  No, it is less likely this is a machination by her confidant, and more likely the work of someone else ... someone who knows about the well and where it leads.

Someone who knows about the Dark Depository. 

Taking a cleansing breath, she concentrates for a moment, then casts about for signs of magic but finds nothing but old auras.  Then she moves cautiously towards the well, her spear poised as she approaches.  With a whisper and a rush of moaning air, she is surrounded by whirling spirits, faces of ancient desert tribesmen, small shields and spears at the ready.  They flow around her like water, intent on their charge to protect the woman.  Reaching the edge of the well, she peers down, listening carefully, but she detects no sound, saw no movement. 

Nodding to herself, she pulls the grate up and slips inside, returning the grate.  Would there be another traveler this night, staring at the unlocked grate with similar trepidation?  Hopefully not ... the fact that at least three entities know of the dangers hidden below is worrisome enough.  The gods are anxious, moody and uneasy; they will be downright agitated if more people are on the trail of ancient secrets this night.  

She makes her way down the ladder, pausing nervously as she nears the bottom.  The rungs change from rusted to pitted, and an acrid smell fills the air.  Hesitantly, she lowers herself carefully, eyes scanning for signs of the source.  When she reaches the bottom, she finds a small path leading forward, a steep path that makes any approach more problematic than normal.  As she reaches the middle of two crossing corridors, she pauses as she hears sounds from up ahead.

What to do?  Should she continue on, or wait?  At least two groups know of this place ... one could be an ally; the other, unknown.  Either way, the knowledge held here is dangerous at best and potentially apocalyptic at worst.  Those fools of the All-Seeing Eye have obviously failed in their efforts ... if the information cannot be hidden and safely secured, better to bury the entire place, or burn it to the ground. 

Whispers buzz through her ears, but she shakes her head and pushes them away.  She needs no further urgent warnings to drive her adrenaline.  She is past the edge and already prepared for battle.  As the calm washes over her and her eyes began to shine with anticipation, she slips forward, spell and spear ready.  The sounds of hushed discussion and grinding stone cover her approach as she hovers near the doorway, listening for a moment.  She catches a few words.  Something about the competition ... invoking the  Dawnflower ... Sky Pharaohs power  ... speaking with the dead.  Certainly no simple students of lost history, but people who seek knowledge of dark tidings.  

She steps around the corner with her spear held close, to see who she faces.  She blinks in surprise at the scholar, Knight and two young boys.  She frowns for a moment, then remembers something, her shoulders relaxing a hair at sight of the winged ankh.   Even as she gazes in the four figures, one of the boys suddenly stiffens and spun to look at her.

Greetings, seekers of knowledge.  It is late for excavation of the library, yes?

The red-haired woman stands wreathed in swirling images that upon closer inspection appear to be spirts.  Beneath the spirits, she wears fanciful clothes, not quite what one would expect for such activities as this.  A small silver necklace holds a trinket - a small shield with two crossed arrows.  She holds a well-crafted spear firmly in one hand, in a familiar manner.  She wears a veil, but piercing green eyes look upon the group guardedly, glancing to each of them.  Her soft voice is quiet but full of confidence as she waits for the groups reaction.

----------


## Farmerbink

"_Good gods!_" the dark-skinned youngster cries, spinning almost in midair to face the unexpected speaker.  He crouches, almost catlike, as a pair of hooked short-blades appear in his hands.  His eyes narrow as he inspects the woman with naked suspicion, and only just-contained hostility.

"I hate to seem impolite, but you're going to have to give us a _really_ good reason to let you leave here alive."  The boy's words somehow mingle sorrow into his tone, but leave little room for argument.  For the moment, he waits, perhaps hopefully?

----------


## Starbin

At those threatening words, the womans eyes narrow and her body tenses.  While he stance did not shift, there is a discernible change in the air.  The spear never moves but the placid look is gone - it is obvious the boy has crossed a line.  

You seem to be suggesting that you have both the right and the capability to make that a truth.  Had I wished it, you would be speaking through a gurgling hole in your throat, boy, before you could finish playing with those rocks.  I might suggest you pause and consider my approach - respect for my own restraint and politeness may be in order.

But know this - I promise you, by all the old ones, if you seek violence against me, you *will* find it. 

She pauses to wait for the others response, wondering if this was to be a battle after all.  If it was, she would show them she was no sacrificial goat to be slaughtered on a whim.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I don't like being threatened," states Vershab in his typical, unemotional tone, as he turns to look at the newcomer. "_Friends_ don't speak to each other like that - _let's be friends_..." he says as he begins making arcane gestures...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab is casting Charm Person (Will save DC 16, if *Starbin* wants to resist it)

----------


## Starbin

The magic washes over the woman with no affect, except to anger her.  It appears these are not the heroes she presumed.  One threatened to kill her and the other tried to enchant her!   With a growing growl in her throat, she lowers her spear to point at the mage.    

You speak of friendship but deal in subterfuge.  The boy threatens to murder me for the crime of being in the same place you have obviously broken into.  You try to cloud my mind and enslave my will.  I have not threatened you, except to warn you that if you fight I will respond.  I thought you the Relic Knights and possible allies - surely you have taken their forms and seek to bring darkness to the land.  I will not let your evil stand! 

She touches the token on her necklace and begins to intone ...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Save was successful in OOC.  She is preparing to cast a spell, but Im waiting for any other responses (especially from the evil detecting Paladin) before I actually cast it.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti spins upon her heels, blinking in momentary confusion as she takes in the sudden arrival and her allies' wary responses. Glancing from Turi's instant defensive posture to the arcanist's gestures and then the mystery figure's aggressive posture, the paladin opens her mouth to speak as she reaches for the hilt of her weapon...




> ...I thought you the Relic Knights and possible allies - surely you have taken their forms and seek to bring darkness to the land.  I will not let your evil stand!


...and a sudden realization dawns in Lehasti's eyes. "_Hold!_" she bellows into the dusty hall. With slow, deliberate movements, the paladin withdraws her hand from the hilt protruding above her left shoulder, presenting open hands to the new arrival. "If the Relic Knights you seek, friend, then your search is finished; you must also know that a tongue of the Dawnflower's flame can speak no lie. Believe when I say that if you mean us no harm, then we will repay that courtesy in kind." The paladin closes her eyes prayerfully, and when they open, the whites of her eyes seem to reflect a golden sheen in the low light.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Detect Evil_, 'cause, y'know.


After several seconds spent scrutinizing the mystery woman, Lehasti seems to relax somewhat, and blinking away the golden hue in her eyes, the paladin speaks. "I see that you are not a woman of ill will; please forgive the hasty responses of my friends. Vershab..." the paladin gestures to the arcanist with an apologetic tilt of the head and a wry smile, "...is a skilled manipulator of the arcane, but his skill in wordplay is somewhat less developed. Turi here, likewise has many skills, but diplomacy is not chief among them; and were I not so convinced that you mean well, his concerns might be better placed. Azkin, at least, has not _yet_ threatened your life; but perhaps only because the gifts of Sarenrae that manifest most strongly in him are of the healing and cleansing sort." The paladin turns her head to wink congenially at her young apprentice, who blushes confusedly while continuing to clutch his spear apprehensively.

"So, _friend_," says the paladin, her expectant emphasis unmistakeable, "you seek an alliance with the Relic Knights; here we are. You know our names, and it appears we are at a disadvantage, but surely only a desperate soul would resort to such a meeting in this unlikely place."

The paladin's unspoken question hovers weightily in the dusty silence of the disused passage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi snorts, his nervousness only moderately allayed by Lehasti's tone; he immediately illustrates Lehasti's criticism of his diplomatic skills.  "You'll be the first person we've met doing this who wasn't an enemy, if your words are true."  He continues to eye the newcomer distrustfully, though his posture lessens somewhat.  His blades remain in hand, but his hands lower.  

Still, with the distinct air of a cornered cat, he waits for some clear explanation of the newcomer's presence and intent, unwilling to rely on her good graces for the group's protection.

----------


## Starbin

The woman pauses in her magical preparations as the knight spoke calmly and displayed her peaceful intent. Her eyes search the knights face for signs of subterfuge and finds none, but is this another trick? The mage has shown ability with enchantments - perhaps he is skilled in illusion as well? With calming breaths, the woman nods her head and places the butt of her spear on the ground.   As she gazes upon the four people, she considers their position, their perspective.  Now she sees signs she had missed before - small cuts and bruises ...shadows under their eyes ... the haunted look.  The boys response confirms her suspicions - they are paranoid ... and afraid.

With a bow, she speaks again, the steel softened this time.  Greetings, Lady ... Knight.  I am Natala al Akmet, Dune Walker, Scion of the Children of the Fiery Star, Daughter of the Sand Stalkers, Bond-gift of the Two Tribes, Seeress of the Ancient Gods, Speaker of the Old Ways.   I offer apologies for both my sharp tongue and quick temper.  I thought my approach unthreatening, but did not look at this through your eyes.   

I have been set in a path that is threatened by dark tidings.  That path led me to this Depository, where I learned two others knew of this place.  Your exploits are well known, and I hoped to find you here, rather than someone else.  I feel our paths likely converge.

I seek the records of the Sky Pharaoh. 

----------


## Farmerbink

As the newcomer relaxes her stance, so too does Turi.   He finally, slowly, returns his blades beneath the fold of his flowing pants.  He blinks slowly, scrutinizing her every move and word.  When she gets around to speaking her business, he frowns in thought.  "That's all it took to kill this fellow we were about to talk with," he mutters- realizing neither the potential threat nor awkward implication in his words- "and about the only reason to come down here, I figure," he finishes without a pause.  As Lehasti (no doubt) steps forward to respond to Natala in kind, he steps back and turns to his younger brother.  

"Think she's got enough names?" he whispers, conspiratorially.  The pair snicker quietly.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti inclines her head in response to the newcomer's apology. "If your path joins ours, it is a troubled road indeed, for we too seek knowledge of the Sky Pharoah- to ensure that no dark power rises to assume his mantle and continue his legacy. My young friend is quite right, however; one poor soul was here interred for the crime of merely seeking that knowledge himself. But wait-" the paladin pauses, brows furrowed in thought. "You knew of _others_ with knowledge of this place, and yet you hoped to find us instead? Who are these others who seek this hidden knowledge? I would be eager to know of more allies in our cause... but I fear that is not what you mean."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> I seek the records of the Sky Pharaoh.


Vershab nods before turning his back to the newcomer, returning his attention to the sarcophagus so that he can point out what they have learned from it.




> "That's all it took to kill this fellow we were about to talk with and about the only reason to come down here, I figure,"


The arcanist nods silently as he listens to Turi's response.




> "You knew of _others_ with knowledge of this place, and yet you hoped to find us instead? Who are these others who seek this hidden knowledge? I would be eager to know of more allies in our cause... but I fear that is not what you mean."


Turning to the newcomer again, Vershab says, "Yes, it would be excellent to know who our enemies actually are so that unexpected allies do not receive greetings such as what we offered to you. That said, our paranoia is only likely to increase given the implicit threats found here..." He directs Natala to look at the Ancient Osiriani heiroglpyhs detailing the fate of others who have investigated the Sky Pharoah. "I, for one, would certainly like to avoid experiencing a similar fate as we work to prevent any others from attempting to use his powers for evil. 

Speaking of which, Lehasti - I saw your focus as you looked at Natala a moment ago. Did your divine powers detect evil that should concern us? And Natala - why should we trust you to be what you say you are? Some of those who _should_ be our allies clearly aren't. What makes you different?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala pauses at Lehastis question, thinking back to her discussion earlier.  Remembering her promise, Natala says slowly, When I heard talking, I hoped it was you because I at least knew of you by reputation.  The other person I heard was inquiring about this place was a scholar from Sothis by the name of Semet.  I have no idea if she gained access.

At the scholars direct question, she shrugged slightly.  How do I convince you of my intentions?  I didnt attack, even with the advantage of surprise.  I didnt attack, even when threatened with death for the crime of being here.  I didnt attack, even when my will was assaulted.  I shared information of my investigation, without demanding something in return.  I can only promise you I will protect this land from whatever dark scourges threaten it.

Now in your studies, did you find anything about Azghaads Spire? 
_OOC -Continuing the convo ..._ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> The other person I heard was inquiring about this place was a scholar from Sothis by the name of Semet.  I have no idea if she gained access.


Vershab closes his eyes and is still for several breaths as he tries to remember if the party has encountered such a person. Shaking his head slowly he opens them again before responding to Natala's next question...




> How do I convince you of my intentions?"


"What? I didn't ask _you_ to confirm your intentions - I asked Lehasti to do that. But since you asked, it does help that we are no longer threatening each other. You will have to excuse me if I am a bit cautious when discussing sacrosanct topics likely to result in live-mummification with someone we just met. Self-preservation is a powerful motivator after all..."




> Now in your studies, did you find anything about Azghaads Spire?


"Yes, we did. As it stands now, it seems that we must travel there next if we are to prevent the Sky Pharoah - or a cult dedicated to him and his power - from resurfacing and causing even more damage than the undead plague in Wati earlier this year. That plague was caused by an artifact we...secured...but it is not the only relic of the Sky Pharoah that could do great harm. We must prevent the misuse of any other such remnants of his legacy, so that is where we expect to go next.

Now - who wants to help me open this sarcophagus so we can speak with this dead man about his knowledge of the Sky Pharoah?"

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti raises the corner of one lip and eyebrow in a wry smile at Vershab's question. "You will _not_ have to ask, friend Vershab, if Sarenrae reveals to my sight the evil intent in the heart of a potential foe. And indeed, her actions join her words in speaking to a peaceful intent."

The paladin returns her gaze to the newcomer. "Speaking of intentions- this may not be the place or time for an extended discussion, but if you wish to join us in this quest, we will need to know what concerns, aside from a general concern for Wati, brought you to the secret knowledge of the Sky Pharoah and his relics. It has been the work of many days, at great cost, for us to uncover what we know, and you must forgive my surprise at the appearance of one who is not a foul cultist or necromancer along our way." The paladin's expression is stern, but not hostile toward the woman. "The lives of my companions are in my keeping, and it will take more than the simple _lack_ of evil to convince me of the sincerity of your claims."




> "Now - who wants to help me open this sarcophagus so we can speak with this dead man about his knowledge of the Sky Pharoah?"


Rolling her shoulders in a stretching motion, the paladin nods her assent to the wiry arcanist and waves the brothers toward the secret room. "You don't strike me as one too well-acquainted with hard labor, friend," calls the paladin over her shoulder, "but if appearances deceive me, you're welcome to join us for now. Many hands make light- or at least _lighter_ work." Without waiting for an answer, the paladin leads her companions back into the dark and dusty sepulcher.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala stares at Vershab, noting he seemed to focus on precise language versus implied meaning.  However, when Lehasti asks a similar question to divine proof of why they should trust her, she shakes her head in frustration.  

If you seek solid proof, my answer wont satisfy you.  My purpose is entirely the welfare of Osirion, but I only came by this knowledge through the gods.  I am a seeress of the Ancient Ones, and often vessel to their will - sometimes tool, sometimes weapon.  They whispered to me of dark tidings ... a great shadow coming to blot out the sun. I dreamed of voices, mortal voices speaking in the modern tongue, and they spoke of Sorhis and whispered the Sky Pharaoh.  I travelled to Sothis, meditating and praying for guidance each night of my journey.  I recognized this as the beginnings of a prophecy of doom,  doom to the people - *my* people, and all of Osirion.

In my research, I learned of a priestess named Serethets discovery at the Spire.  Needing to know more of this Sky Pharaoh, my path brought me to here to Tephu.

At the call for labor and Lehastis presumption, Natala frowns.  Glancing down at her finery, she shakes her head and the gown disappears from beneath the swirling spirits.  She wears a simple tunic and leggings that have seen a life in the desert.  While graceful and elegant, she is well built and hale.    

Smiling, she moved to help the group.  Dont worry - Im tougher than I look ...
_OOC - does that help?_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## Farmerbink

His concerns allayed somewhat, for the moment, Turi puts the potential risk of Natala's presence behind him, both metaphorically as physically, as he turns to the task of opening a sarcophagus that a powerful someone distinctly appears to want unopened.  He spends several long seconds poring over the seam and latches, seeking for any sign of trap or device that either puts them at risk or could be used to open it.  He whistles quietly, a wordless tune, as his hands work over the crevices and oddly blank face.

*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Perception, ideally, taking 20 for a *32.*  If pressed for time for some reason, (1d20+12)[*28*]
Hopefully not necessary, disable device: (1d20+8)[*22*]

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> _OOC - does that help?_


If I read my brothers right, I expect that the characters will all begrudgingly accept Natala's companionship.  There's no alternative to time and experience to build a relationship, and at current there has been little of either.  Fondness will come, but it will come slowly.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Looking closely, Turi takes his time to make sure there is no hidden mechanism over the sarcophagus, and doesn't find any. Vershab's magic detection registers nothing. It appears the only way to pry the ancient coffin open is brute force with sharp tools.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi steps back, brushing his hands off on each other and his loose flowing breeches.  "Looks clean to me.  Also looks heavy.  Don't know how easy it'll be to put the thing back when you're done, might take a little breaking to get with the entering."  He looks expectantly to the paladin, and takes a few more steps back to give her plenty of room to... _work._

----------


## Gwynfrid

It takes a good half-hour for the combined efforts of Lehasti, Natala, Turi and Azkin to finally break the well-cemented stone apart, and push the lid to the side. The companions immediately notice that the sarcophagus contains not one, but two bodies wrapped in ages-old bandages - and one of them stands up, without a sound. Its glowing red eyes scan the room, and it attacks!


*Spoiler*
Show



Initiative

Lehasti (1d20+1)[*19*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*17*]
Vershab (1d20+12)[*30*]
Natala (1d20+8)[*19*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*22*]
Monster (1d20)[*8*]

Round 1 begins. Everybody in the group rolled better than the enemy, so you can all post, in any order.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi's general distrust proves reasonable, as the sarcophagus contents inevitably prove both not as dead as might be desirable and hostile.  The urchin lunges forward, blades at the ready, looking for an opportunity to pin the mummy-ish thing between himself and Lehasti.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


The room isn't very big, so it seems plausible to be within a 5-foot step of flanking?  If not, reduce damage by 1 per attack, to-hit by 2, and disregard sneak attack effects.
(1d20+12)[*25*] (counting flanking)
(1d20+12)[*15*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*8*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*12*] sneak stab

(1d20+12)[*20*] (counting flanking)
(1d20+12)[*19*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*10*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*15*] sneak stab

If sneak stab hits, *disorient* the target with debilitating strike, lowering attack rolls by 2, with an additional penalty of 2 vs Turi.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Vershab's Status*
Show

[URL =http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=129623]*Vershab Fethi*[/URL]
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used

"A mummy! Not too surprising, but a legitimate threat - try not to let it touch you and steel yourself against its fearsome presence!" Vershab says as he steps back from the melee. "I will summon an extraplanar ally to further bolster our numbers..."

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+18)[*36*] to confirm the enemy is a mummy and identify any additional characteristics
5-ft step out of melee, preferably behind a melee combatant.
Begin casting Summon Monster III
Will save vs the mummy's Aura of Despair is at +2 from my campaign trait, for a Will save at +8, if it applies.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti gasps in surprise at the creature's appearance, but in the next heartbeat, the paladin reaches up across her shoulder to the grip of her waiting weapon. As she brings the curved blade to bear, she pronounces judgment on the abomination: "Be cleansed by the flames of the Everlight!"

Angling for an opening behind his mistress (and an opportunity to flank with his brother, Azkin jabs his spear toward the mummy!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'd like Lehasti to provide cover for Vershab, Azkin and possibly Natala, while providing flanking for Turi if possible. The cover for Vershab is the higher priority for Lehasti, however.

Azkin will remain far enough that he can attack with his reach weapon while being out of range for a 5ft step + attack combo from the mummy.

Lehasti activates Smite Evil and (power) attacks. *Rolls assume Smite, but no flanking.*

Attack: (1d20+15)[*28*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*20*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus *14* from smite plus (1d6)[*1*] fire
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*21*] slashing plus *14* from smite

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+15)[*27*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*32*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing plus *7* from smite (or *14 if first hit)* plus (1d6)[*5*] fire
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*21*] slashing plus *7* from smite (or [B]14 if first hit)



Azkin's attack:
Attack: (1d20+5)[*15*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*16*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+2)[*8*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+4)[*15*] piercing

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*16*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+2)[*5*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+4)[*9*] piercing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection, Saves, prevents summoned contact, 44 rds

*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 35/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala immediately steps back and draws her spear as the bandaged monstrosity loomed in front of them.  With her spear in one hand, Natala calls to her patrons and summons a shining beam of light.  The beam speeds toward the mummy, the pure brilliance superheating the air as it goes.   

Return to the grave, Restless Wanderer!  Disperse, ye Exiled Soul! .
_OOC - 5 step out of reach. Draw weapon as move. Cast searing light (w/in Point Blank Shot)
RTA - (1d20+10)[20], Dam - (7d6+1)[27]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## Gwynfrid

As his companions gang up on this unexpected opponent, Vershab notices something is off: The terrifying aura of despair that typically surrounds a mummy is absent. In spite of its appearance,  this enemy acts like a mindless automaton. It isn't a mummy, in fact it isn't undead! Lehasti realizes this too, when Sarenrae's holy light fails to appear as she hits, hard - the flaming scimitar leaves its mark, burning some of the horror's bandages. 

Natala's ray of light explodes on the thing's chest and burns a shallow hole, but her experience tells her that a true mummy would have been harmed a lot more by this attack.

Turi carefully steps into the perfect position before he strikes. One of the kukris buries itself in the "mummy's" back, but he notes that some of the blow is cushioned by the reinforced bandages... And it is no less aggressive for that. With a lack of expression that feels all the more implacable, the ancient protector of the dead strikes at Turi with its fist, a heavy blow that nearly dislocates his shoulder. Worse still, the bandages on its arm partly fall apart, animate, and wrap themselves around the boy's chest! In a smooth rebalancing movement, the creature attacks Lehasti, and a tangle of bandages restrains the Dawnflower's servant as well.

*Spoiler*
Show

Vershab figures that this is a construct most likely. Lehasti understands it's not evil. 

Turi flanks with Azkin, hits once and disorients it. Lehasti hits once. In both cases, damage is limited, there has to be some sort of DR. On the other hand, fire seems effective. Azkin misses.

The damage from Natala's spell is really (3d6+1)[*11*]

The construct attacks (disorient penalty included)
Slam #1 vs Lehasti (1d20+13)[*21*] damage (1d8+9)[*12*]; cc(33) (1d20+13)[*29*] ed (1d8+9)[*11*] 
Slam #2 vs Turi (1d20+11)[*22*] damage (1d8+9)[*17*]; cc(33) (1d20+11)[*13*] ed (1d8+9)[*10*]

Both slams hit, Turi and Lehasti are grappled.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

[URL =http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=129623]*Vershab Fethi*[/URL]
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used

"Um...that is not, in fact, even undead...how interesting! I must get a chance to inspect its remains once we finish dismantling it!" exclaims Vershab with some enthusiasm for the unexpected surprise. "I am not as well-versed in arcane constructs, but they are still of some interest and this one is one I haven't seen before! When it ceases to be animated, please help me ensure that some of the wrappings are doused and preserved..."

As he speaks, the scholar finishes his spell, summoning a small flame that moves towards the construct, intent to burn the wrappings to ash! He then looks inside his scroll case, intent upon finding his scroll of Burning Hands.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+15)[*26*] to identify the enemy

Finish casting Summon Monster III, summoning (1d3)[*1*] small fire elementals
Then draw out his scroll with Burning Hands CL5 on it for use next round if the construct remains a threat.

The fire elementals moves to any openings in melee and attack
Elemental 1 - Slam attack (1d20+4)[*23*], (20/x2) (1d20+4)[*8*], (1d4)[*3*] damage, (1d4)[*1*] critical hit damage plus Burn for an additional 1d4 fire damage unless it passes a DC 11 Reflex save
Elemental 2 - Slam attack (1d20+4)[*12*], (20/x2) (1d20+4)[*9*], (1d4)[*4*] damage, (1d4)[*4*] critical hit damage plus Burn for an additional 1d4 fire damage unless it passes a DC 11 Reflex save
Elemental 3 - Slam attack (1d20+4)[*13*], (20/x2) (1d20+4)[*8*], (1d4)[*3*] damage, (1d4)[*1*] critical hit damage plus Burn for an additional 1d4 fire damage unless it passes a DC 11 Reflex save

----------


## Gwynfrid

The elemental fist connects and causes the bandages to catch fire. Vershab remembers reading about the way the ancient Osirion priests used leftover mummification bandages to craft golems, a complex process that fell out of favor centuries ago.

*Spoiler*
Show

Vershab learns 2 things: This creature is called a mummy golem, it's impervious to most magic, fire being an exception; and its construction makes it resistant to all non-magic weapons and to bludgeoning weapons.

Golem's Refl (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"_Ungh!_  I don't care _what_ you do, as long as we break it fast!"  The youngster _wriggles,_ contorting his shoulders in a way that looks like it should be impossible, if not decidedly painful.  At first, it appears to be totally irrelevant, as he clearly fails to establish any kind of advantage.  After a few moments, however, he manages to slink free of the bindings ((I think/hope?)), and steps back to catch his breath.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 56/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


Turi has the first escape artist rogue edge unlocked- allowing him to use that skill to escape a grapple as a move action instead of a standard.  (1d20+11)[*14*] vs baddy's CMD.  If it works, grand.  If not, try again with the standard action. (1d20+11)[*25*]  If the second works, 5-foot step away?

If the first attempt succeeded, shank and _then_ 5-foot step away (assuming space to do so)
(1d20+12)[*19*] (counting flanking)
(1d20+12)[*15*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*11*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*16*] sneak stab

If sneak stab hits, reapply *disorient*, lowering attack rolls by 2, with an additional penalty of 2 vs Turi.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala blinks in confusion as the creature seemed barely phased by the beam of light.  The verbose scholar explains the trick - it was not undead, but a magical construct!  Very well - let us destroy it with blade and bow ..

Holding out her hand, a well-crafted glowing bow appeared suddenly.  She narrowed he eyes and waited for her opening.
_OOC - move back further out of reach (but stay w/in 30).  Drop longspear, summon Ancestral Weapon (Comp shortbow)_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); AW (+1 enh comp shortbow, 1 round)

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin looks from the comparatively ineffectual results of his companions' attacks to his own simple spear. Recognizing the pointlessness of that line of attack, he prayerfully reaches one hand out to steady his mistress.

Gasping in pain mingled with surprise, Lehasti struggles against the grip of the golem's bandages, bolstered by the cleric's holy touch.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 76/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Touch of good: +2 to Attacks/skills/ability checks/saves, 1 round. 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 35/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None 


Azkin will use Touch of Good to give Lehasti +2 to stuff, but particularly attack rolls (which I understand to apply to CMB checks). If not.... please let me know and I'll try to think of something useful for Azkin to do instead.

*Spoiler: Azkin's AoO*
Show

*Does not include flanking.* Please apply as appropriate.

Attack: (1d20+5)[*19*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*18*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+2)[*3*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+4)[*17*] piercing



Lehasti will attempt to escape the grapple with a CMB: (1d20+14)[*29*]
She will also Lay on Hands herself for: (3d6)[*12*] healing.

*Spoiler: Lehasti's AoO*
Show

Does not include flanking, and assumes the grapple has been broken.[/B] Please apply as appropriate.

(Power) Attack: (1d20+14)[*27*]
CC: (1d20+14)[*17*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi and Lehasti struggle mightily against the bandages trying to capture and strangle them. Both manage to escape, but the battle isn't over. Turi manages to dodge a new attack, but the Dawnflower's warrior takes a glancing, but painful hit to the hip, and the bandages wrap themselves around her body again.

*Spoiler*
Show

The construct attacks again:
Slam #1 vs Lehasti (1d20+15)[*33*] damage (1d8+9)[*11*]; cc(35) (1d20+15)[*27*] ed (1d8+9)[*17*]
Slam #2 vs Turi (1d20+15)[*17*] damage (1d8+9)[*13*]; cc(35) (1d20+15)[*29*] ed (1d8+9)[*11*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Vershab's Status*
Show

[URL =http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=129623]*Vershab Fethi*[/URL]
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used

"I say, Lehasti, it is rather inconvenient for you to wrestle with the golem. I have a scroll that will cause a cascade of flame - do you mind if you are in its area of effect? It will likely singe a bit, but as a holy knight you are unlikely to take the full force of it..." Vershab asks as he looks for an opening. "All of my other spells would have a strong chance of hitting you _instead_ of the golem...accursed magic-immune constructs..."

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

If there is a way to get the golem and _none_ of our allies (save the fire elemental, who won't care) in the area of effect, then Vershab will use the scroll with Burning Hands (CL5, DC 16 Reflex Save - I think...the scroll rules aren't the clearest on this - for half damage) to deal (5d4)[*15*] fire damage.

The fire elemental takes a 5ft step to help flank and attacks
Elemental 1 - Slam attack (1d20+4)[*8*], (20/x2) (1d20+4)[*10*], (1d4)[*3*] damage, (1d4)[*1*] critical hit damage plus Burn for an additional 1d4 fire damage unless it passes a DC 11 Reflex save

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala swears quietly under her breath as her only advocate is enwrapped and drawn towards the construct.  She whispers, _Desert wasp strikes twice ..._ then fires two arrows in rapid succession.  
_OOC - Swift Action to gain Rapid Shot, full attack to shoot twice with magic shortbow
Attack 1 - (1d20+9)[27], Damage - (1d6+4)[6], Attack 2 - (1d20+9)[16], Damage - (1d6+4)[9]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 5/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); AW (+1 enh comp shortbow, 2 round), Rapid Shot (1 round)

----------


## Farmerbink

For only a split second, Turi's attention shifts to Vershab.  A quick survey of the arcanist's position makes it obvious that the best chance for an opening against the golem is also going to put him squarely in line of literal fire.  With a short wrinkling of his nose, the Garundi makes his choice.  Lunging forward, he attempts to plunge both blades into the golem once more, this time using Azkin's efforts as distraction.  As the anticipated wave of flame arrives, he tries to dive _behind_ the golem, whispering a silent prayer to _someone_ for the flames to pass over.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 56/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


5-foot step to flank, noting the incoming burning hands: (1d20+11)[*30*] (vs 16?).  If successful, evasion mitigates all of the damage, instead of half.

(1d20+12)[*32*] (counting flanking)
(1d20+12)[*25*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*9*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*19*] sneak stab

(1d20+12)[*13*] (counting flanking)
(1d20+12)[*21*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*10*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*14*] sneak stab

If sneak stab hits, apply *disorient*, lowering attack rolls by 2, with an additional penalty of 2 vs Turi.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Entangled in the stubborn wrappings yet again, Lehasti has no choice but to try and tear herself out: She does so, helped by Azkin's blessed touch.

*Spoiler*
Show

Azkin: Touch of Good
Lehasti: Maneuver to break grapple (1d20+14)[*32*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Lehasti pulls away, an arrow from Natala buries itself in the thing's foot, but it doesn't slow it down in the least. While Vershab showers the mummy golem with more flames, Turi manages to hide behind his larger opponent, and take advantage of the distraction to rip its arm open with a masterstroke of his kukri. Nevertheless, the construct mindlessly continues with its same tactic of attacking both the boy and the woman warrior in front of it. A powerful blow sends Turi reeling and the bandages grabbing, but Lehasti successfully deflects the attack on her side.

*Spoiler*
Show

I forgot to roll for the ongoing burn from the elemental last round.
Fire damage last round (1d4)[*2*]
Duration of fire (1d4)[*1*] rounds - ended
Fire damage this round, if applicable (1d4)[*1*] - not

Refl save vs Vershab's Burning Hands (1d20+4)[*12*]

The construct attacks (disorient penalty included)
Slam #1 vs Lehasti (1d20+13)[*16*] damage (1d8+9)[*17*]; cc(33)  (1d20+13)[*28*] ed (1d8+9)[*17*] - miss
Slam #2 vs Turi  (1d20+11)[*31*] damage (1d8+9)[*11*]; cc(31) (1d20+11)[*16*] ed (1d8+9)[*11*] - hit, not a crit. Turi takes 11 damage and is grappled

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Vershab's Status*
Show

[URL =http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=129623]*Vershab Fethi*[/URL]
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used

"Here, Turi - this spell will make you slippery and help you get free from the golem's wrappings..." says Vershab as he casts a spell to conjure a thin coat of grease on the thief's armor.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Vershab casts Grease on Turi's armor, giving him +10 to CMD vs grapples and +10 to Escape Artist/CMB checks to escape a grapple.

The fire elemental may take a 5ft step to help flank and then attacks
Elemental 1 - Slam attack (1d20+4)[*6*], (20/x2) (1d20+4)[*14*], (1d4)[*4*] damage, [roll4] critical hit damage plus Burn for an additional 1d4 fire damage unless it passes a DC 11 Reflex save

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala maintains her pressure on the construct, murmuring, _Call if you need healing aid ..._ before firing two more arrows.  
_OOC - Full attack, rapid shot with magic shortbow (+1)
Attack 1 - (1d20+9)[18], Damage - (1d6+4)[8]
Attack 2 - (1d20+9)[14], Damage - (1d6+4)[9]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 5/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); AW (+1 enh comp shortbow, 3 round), Rapid Shot (2 round)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi smirks slightly, as the magical sheen falls over his shoulders and chest.  He gracefully wriggles free again, and returns his knife to where he thinks it belongs.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 4*
Show

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 45/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Grease: +10 CMD vs grapple, +10 CMD/Escape artist to break grapple


Move action escape artist to stop being grappled: (1d20+21)[*35*].  If that manages to fail, try again:  (1d20+21)[*22*]

Hopefully the first succeeds, allowing for an attack without associated penalties.
(1d20+12)[*25*] (counting flanking)
(1d20+12)[*24*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+7)[*11*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*14*] sneak stab

If sneak stab hits, apply *bewilder*, lowering AC by 2, with an additional penalty of 2 vs Turi's attacks.

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin winces at the heavy blow to his older brother, but grins in sudden, fierce hope as in one smooth motion, Turi wriggles from the creatures grasp and viciously jabs one dagger into a joint of its artificial limbs. As Lehasti deflects its assault on her, the young cleric drops his longspear, clapping both hands on the paladin's shoulders. "Break as the dawn upon this scheme of darkness!" he cries, his words ringing in authority above the din of the combat.

Lehasti seems to stand taller, the blessing of their shared patroness bolstering her with increased confidence; the paladin's expression of personal frustration and anger shifts subtly, becoming a mask of stern resolution much like a judge prepared to render sentence upon the guilty. Freed from the entangling grasp of the enemy, she plants her feet; as the construct seems to pause, shifted off-balance by Turi's disabling strike, she explodes into sudden action, sweeping her blade up and across the construct's space, and in a second smooth motion brings both arms down toward it in an overhead smash!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 65/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Touch of good: +2 to Attacks/skills/ability checks/saves, 1 round. 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 35/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None 



Azkin: Touch of Good on Lehasti for +2 to stuff
Lehasti: Full-round Power Attack, *assuming flanking*.

Attack 1:(1d20+16)[*30*]
CC:(1d20+16)[*17*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] fire
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] fire

Attack 2:(1d20+11)[*14*]
CC:(1d20+11)[*23*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] fire
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala's arrows just bounce off the golem's tough outer layer; covered in a greasy slick from Vershab's spell, Turi easily slips away, and finds a weak spot as the perfect target for his weapon. The golem stays standing, but the light in the construct's eyes flicker, the energy it had kept intact for so many centuries finally dying. It seems to hesitate for an instant, as if listening to Azkin's call for divine support resonating across the chamber.

And then the flaming falchion goes down with all the paladin's weight behind it. The golem's head splits in half, and the thing falls, in a heap of ages-old fabric consuming itself in soft lingering flames.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Put out the flames! Save some of its pieces!" cries Vershab as he rushes to the fallen construct, attempting to do as he directs the others. After several moments he looks at what is left, attempting to appraise what is the most valuable portion to consider keeping for further research...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Arcana) [roll]1d20+15 TYPO - see OoC Thread to identify something that he can keep for later research that is both valuable and likely to fit in his Handy Haversack.

After this is all done the arcanist looks to the _other_ figure in the sarcophagus dispassionately. "Well, we had best get on with it. I will attempt to speak with it first, using the powers of...well...the powers I have been granted. Then, if we need more details Azkin can use some of the magic granted by his goddess."

The arcanist takes a moment to concentrate before kneeling next to the mummified body and ensuring its mouth is clear to respond. Taking out one of his two spellbooks and an inkpen he readies himself to write down the answers as they are spoken. Then he invokes the power of the Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh (disguised by his Sleeves of Many Garments) to use Speak with Dead on the deceased man.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

If the corpse has an opposing alignment to Vershab's (True Neutral) I am not sure what the DC for the corpse's Will save would be - I assume it is based on the Mask's power, not Vershab's. If it is based on Vershab, then the DC for a third level spell is 18.

In addition, if the corpse has been subjected to this spell within the last week the spell doesn't work...

With eyes glowing faintly of grey, Vershab asks the corpse three questions, waiting for its answer each time and writing down its words precisely. As the scholar speaks his usual tone softens and he seems to speak to the dead in much the way a normal person speaks to the living - more easily and with none of his typical, halting discomfort. (*Bolded* text is the specific question Vershab asks.)

Khnenti, curator of lost knowledge, we seek to protect Osirion from the resurrection of the Sky Pharaoh by an evil cult wishing to do evil in his name. Please tell us what you know of the Sky Pharaoh so that we may prevent this disaster - *what did your research reveal of the Sky Pharaoh?*We plan to travel to Azghaad's Spire in Sothis to secure the heart of the Sky Pharaoh, to keep it out of the hands who would misuse it. The Mask has already been secured. We wish to know all you can share about the traps, defenders and the location of the heart. *What can you tell us about the hiding place of the heart?*Thank you for your assistance. After this question we will lay your remains to rest with as much honor as we can. Your sacrifice all those years ago will not go unremembered. *Do you have any final advice for us?*

----------


## Farmerbink

Surprised by the sudden insistence in Vershab's voice, Turi is spurred into action- falling onto his hands and knees to beat out the flames still lapping at the golem's wraps.  Once nothing remains but the charred edges, he sits back on his heels with a bemused expression.  "You can add 'stamping out flames on a fake mummy' to the list of things I never thought I'd do..." he muses with a quite giggle.  

Standing back up, he sheathes his blades and inspects the greasy sheen coating his armor.  Running his hands along the outside, he makes no effort to hide his confusion and amusement as he struggles to grab his own armor, but his hands come away clean- completely free of any offending sludge.  "Magic is so strange," he mutters, before turning his gaze to the arcanist inquiries.  

When he states that the mask has already been secured, he tries his best to hide his emotions, and simultaneously glances to Natala to see if she understood the significance of his statement- still not entirely trusting the newcomer.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+7)[*8*] bluff to hide his shock at Vershab's slip(?)
(1d20+6)[*22*] to judge if Natala caught it?
@Starbin, feel free to notice Turi's own shock, and/or decide for yourself if Natala cares to hide her own awareness.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> [roll0] bluff to hide his shock at Vershab's slip(?)
> [roll1] to judge if Natala caught it?
> @Starbin, feel free to notice Turi's own shock, and/or decide for yourself if Natala cares to hide her own awareness.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Not a slip - just beginning to show a little trust. The way Vershab sees this, she is about to be a joint member in this venture by nature of being around as we research the Sky Pharaoh with a dead guy. If she doesn't want to share the corpse's fate, she should play nice with the party.

----------


## Gwynfrid

With his companions' help, Vershab is able to put the fire out. Thinking of future research, he gathers scraps and wrappings that made up the structure of the destroyed golem.

The group then assembles, around the open sarcophagus. When Vershab at last casts his divination spell, the shadows in the chamber seem to grow longer. The torches and other luminaries the group carry struggle to remain alive against the stranglehold of darkness enveloping them all.

When the young arcanist voices his first question, no answer comes forth, for what feels like an eternity. Is the mummified body of Khnenti too ancient, his soul too long gone in Pharasma's Boneyard? Worry and doubt start growing. But suddenly, a movement! The mummy's head jerks to the side a tiny bit - not much, but more than enough to startle the impatient onlookers. The mouth doesn't open, but the eyes briefly flare up, and a sepulchral voice fills the chamber.

"I was called that name... once. I received... that title. Then... they were stripped from me. I had... asked the question you ask. Sought the knowledge you seek."

The dead stops speaking, apparently intent on silence. But Vershab insistently repeats his question. In death, Khnenti seems reluctant to impart secrets to the living, but the spell compels him to answer.

"The Sky Pharaoh... His soul was sundered. His heart... His ib... As well as his ka... His mask... stolen. The ba... remained trapped within the pharaoh's body, in his pyramid. To pass into the afterlife, the three parts of his soul must be rejoined... But.. It is also possible this might even return Hakotep to life."

For the second and third questions, the dead's resistance has ebbed, and he responds readily. "The heart... was hidden... Many secret doors under the Spire of Azghaad. After Hakotep...  Djederet. The desecration of Hakotep's body... Was a curse on Osirion. Dejderet wished every word of it... destroyed, forgotten, lost. Every mention of the crime... and of Hakotep too, forbidden."

"Finding the pyramid... Is impossible... I tried to find its architect. Chisisek... Was his name, I sought to find more... The Vault of Hidden Wisdom... Can be found. Learned ones shall cast their eyes... from the summit of the Tower of Ra's Glory, at noon, on midsummer's day."

As he says these last words, all lights in the Depository go out. Darkness is total, oppressive, impenetrable. Quickly, Vershab summons fresh illumination. As their sight returns, the companions see that the mummified body's neck is broken, the head lying down at an impossible angle.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

When the golem falls, Natala stands with bow drawn for a long moment.  Vershab shouts for the group to put out the flames, spurring the young boy into action.  She looks quizzically upon the scene before finally lowering her bow and letting it disappear.  As the bow fades, she cast about for a moment to find her spear, which had made it behind the priest somehow.  She picks it up and joins the group around the remaining body.  

She is quiet as Vershab questions the long dead spirit, starring in amazement.  Here was a soul that walked the earth when the Ancient Ones still spoke to all of Osirion, and not a select few.  She reaches down to her medallion and whispers a prayer, thankful for this momentary glimpse back into history.

When the room plunged into darkness that her own eyes cannot penetrate, she reached out as she heard the whispers of the old ones, heralding the spirit to the afterlife.  When the light returned, she stood with eyes closed and head bowed, whispering in an ancient tongue.  She looks upon the body with reverence before turning back to the others.  Powerful forces are moving, reaching back through time to bring forth something the world has not seen since the reign of Ra.  We must proceed with caution.  Do any of you require ministrations?[/i]
_OOC - Adjusted based in GM clarification_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 5/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi blinks several times, willing his eyes to adjust to the radical variation of illumination.  He scowls, an apparent (minor) pain for a moment, as if Vershab's new illumination is too bright for him.

"So," he begins, unaware or unconcerned with the state of the corpse.  "Rejoining the souls could be... bad-" he raises one finger of his left hand, ticking it off with the index of his right.  "Look for secret doors under the Spire of..  Azghaad?-" he ticks the second finger.  "Climb the Tower of Ra's Glory in the morning this Summer?"  Noting the three things, he turns to Vershab.  

"Other than not knowing what this 'Tower' is, and the inevitable presence of guardians under the spire-" he ticks his fourth finger and thumb- "Is that everything?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Before we leave, I _really_ want to address the parchment Vershab found in the previous chamber.  It referenced a pair of children abandoned to the river, and....  uh.... matters. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With solemness and apparent empathy (which he usually lacks) Vershab bows his head and whispers, "Rest in peace now, brother, for we will carry your task to its end." 

Sitting back on his legs he rocks forwards and backwards silently, apparently in intense reflection as he considers the dead man's words. A particularly observant watcher will not that beneath his closed eyelids his eyes are rapidly scanning, left to right, over and over, as if he were quickly reading materials he had committed to memory. This continues for several minutes, during which he waves off any attempt to help him stand, murmuring noncommittal sounds to indicate he is alright but not yet ready to rise.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lots of knowledge checks need to be made here...starting from the beginning of the corpse's answers...

Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+18)[*19*] to see if, outside of the boundaries of a major miracle or artifact-level magic it is possible to reunite the three portions of the Sky Pharaoh's soul, and, if possible, would it have a chance of resurrecting Hakotep...

Knowledge (History) (1d20+9)[*21*] regarding the name "Djederet" and anything Vershab knows or has recently read about him. I presume he is an ancient Pharaoh, perhaps the one who succeeded Hakotep...? Also, if there was a curse or plague that occurred during Djederet's reign.

Knowledge (History) (1d20+9)[*21*] regarding the name "Chisisek" and where he worked/lived/died/is-buried.

Knowledge (History or Geography, whichever makes more sense) (1d20+9)[*16*] to remember where one might find the "Vault of Hidden Wisdom." It seems reasonable that it is part of the same series of libraries that the party has already been exploring - do we have any idea where I think might be? If not, do we have any good ideas on how to find it? Is it related to the "Tower of Ra's Glory?" Is this tower in Tephu? 

Are we close to midsummer by chance? If not, could a successful Knowledge (Geography) check allow us to look for it by estimating where the sun would be at that specific time?

Meta-gaming here, but I suspect this encounter is meant push us in the direction of the rest of the adventure. Am I missing any other question that needs to be asked to help us get going in the right way?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab shakes his head as he opens his eyes and stands. "Well, we know where we are going, even if we don't know the details. Emperor Djederet was the one who reigned after Hakotep and scrubbed the records. There must have been quite the stir back in the day when this happened..." Vershab explains. "We need to either find our original guide or a new one. Does anyone have any good idea where he might be?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi frowns.  "It hasn't really been that long, but he did say there was danger in the knowing- to his informant, himself, and us."  Once again, he's prompted to eye Natala with suspicion.  "Perhaps we will see him again if we simply return to the Inn of the Desert Winds?  It seems... naive, but he told us nothing of his informant, nor where he was going.  We have no clues to start trying to find him."  He frowns in dejection, shrugging his lithe shoulders.

----------


## JWallyR

As the construct falls to the party's combined efforts, Lehasti wipes the dusty sweat from her brow as Azkin rushes to check on his brother. "That looked... like a solid hit! How bad was it?" says the serious-faced young cleric.

Noting the conditions of the party as a whole, Azkin raises his face and palms as though toward the mid-morning sun. As he closes his eyes prayerfully, a burst of comforting warmth washes over the party.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Channeling Positive Energy to heal for: (3d6)[*11*]


Lehasti watches impassively as Vershab makes his preparations; Azkin grips and re-grips the shaft of his spear, distinctly uncomfortable with the prospect of speaking to the dead, regardless of the terms.




> "Powerful forces are moving, reaching back through time to bring forth something the world has not seen since the reign of Ra.  We must proceed with caution."


Grimly, Lehasti says "Powerful forces indeed. It may take all the power we can muster to defeat them... but it becomes ever more clear that defeat them we must." The paladin shudders at the unexpected violence done to the corpse by forces unknown. "Everlight grant that this poor man's soul was not done further harm as punishment for his service to us..." she softly says, clenching her fist to her breast.




> "Perhaps we will see him again if we simply return to the Inn of the Desert Winds?  It seems... naive, but he told us nothing of his informant, nor where he was going.  We have no clues to start trying to find him."


Lehasti seems crestfallen at the mention of their guide. "I... we may have no choice. If he is wise, he will have gone to ground as deeply as our coin made him able. Perhaps we should seek him where first he found us, but if he does not wish to be found..." the paladin shrugs dejectedly. "Muminofrah seems... an unreliable ally, but perhaps matters of such gravity will elevate her duties above her privileges long enough to prevail upon her for aid. Surely also the haty-a will be concerned with a threat of this magnitude... but I fear that she may be concerned with our methods of gathering this knowledge." The paladin lapses into silence.

"Well... I suppose we should start looking for Sabef, then?" suggests Azkin questioningly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"If this is rude, forgive me - you all know I can never seem to tell when it is and when it isn't appropriate to say something - but I don't trust either Muminofrah or the Haty-a. The first is too flighty and self-absorbed to see a threat staring her in the face, and the second may well _be_ the threat we face. No...I think we must approach this from the shadows until we find an unequivocal ally who proves themselves first," says Vershab as he begins to walk back toward the exit. 

Changing topics abruptly, the scholar turns to Lehasti and asks, "Now, what do you make of the manuscript I found in the other portion of the repository Lehasti? Two children left to the river's mercies? Who would do such a thing?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Azkin interrupts - the first time, since they met, any of the others can remember the youngest member of the group doing that. 

"Wait, Master Vershab... Can I have this document, please?" 

He takes the torn piece of papyrus from the arcanist's hands. It is indeed out of place among the unfathomably ancient books and scrolls the group has found in the Dark Depository so far: Not very old, and written in the modern tongue.

"Turi! Look! A barrel over the Asp... Two pharaohs, five silver and six copper... That is exactly what Uncle Hannu told us!"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Now the discussion turns to the answers from the dead researcher and some local personalities ... as well as someone they didnt identify by name.  Now seems the appropriate time to ask some questions.  Of course, whether the group trusts her enough to answer truthfully will remain to be seen ...

I dont know anything about these two children - how are they connected to all of this?  I know of the dark omens, but there is much I do not know.  However, it seems I am at risk of having my internal organs liquified and my brains pulled out through my nose, regardless of whether I know why.  Therefore, I have some questions.

What do you know of the Sky Pharaoh?  Why is he called that, and what true threat does he pose?  Was he an evil necromancer, or did he have some other power?

What is the cult you mentioned?  I know the followers of Nethys can be possessive of certain knowledge, but who would actively destroy reordered of the past?  What crime did this Sky Pharaoh commit to be stricken from the histories?

As I mentioned, I was in Sothis and discovered a priestess named Serethet found something beneath the Spire, but she disappeared afterwards.  Perhaps a victim of the cult hiding this information?  Or by someone who wants the information? 
_OOC - At least a few questions to start ..._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 5/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## JWallyR

> I dont know anything about these two children - how are they connected to all of this?


Lehasti turns to eye the cleric quizzically. "It seems that these children are _quite_ well connected to this... what say you, Turi?" She watches the young rogue expectantly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For the moment, I'm going to let G handle Azkin's RP.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> However, it seems I am at risk of having my internal organs liquified and my brains pulled out through my nose, regardless of whether I know why..."


"Oh, it's worse than that - most of the occupants of these sarcophagi were mummified alive..." Vershab replies.




> What do you know of the Sky Pharaoh?"


"We could discuss the Sky Pharaoh at length, but in short he was a very, very powerful magic-using Pharaoh of old who seems to have overreached with his ambitions and underestimated the enemies he made. Hakotep fought against an advanced, ancient culture called the Shory and may have stolen a powerful weapon from them. His reign has been all but wiped out of the historical record but by the accounts we _have_ found the power of his spirit - which was broken into three portions and secreted away across Osirion - was such that it could raise undead en masse. We believe it's power is what caused the recent undead plague in Wati."




> What is the cult you mentioned?"


"While fightng the undead in Wati we were repeatedly attacked by apparent cultists wearing masks reminiscent of funeral regalia. We have also found references to the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather, a secretive sect of the priesthood of Nethys who opposed the destruction of the records of Hakotep and his reign. I believe they are likely one and the same - it is why I don't trust the Haty-a or any of the rest of the church of Nethys under her control..."




> I was in Sothis and discovered a priestess named Serethet found something beneath the Spire, but she disappeared afterwards.  Perhaps a victim of the cult hiding this information?  Or by someone who wants the information?


"Perhaps - it would fit with everything else we have found so far. Since we are likely to head there next, maybe we will discover her fate..."

----------


## Farmerbink

> "That looked... like a solid hit! How bad was it?"


*Spoiler: Turi, current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 56/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Grease: +10 CMD vs grapple, +10 CMD/Escape artist to break grapple

"Well, that thing hits harder than _you_," he retorts.  When Azkin playfully punches his arm, he winces in mock pain.  "though not by much!"

At mention of Muminofrah, Turi's face goes almost comically sour.  He looks around the group almost desperately- until the Haty-a is named.  His dismay is immediately replaced with an impressive display of hostility.  "I don't much care what concerns her- she's as foul as the cultists for all I can tell."  He spits in the corner, before realizing the oddness of his actions in a crypt.  With an expression of chagrin, he scurries into the hallway.  "Let's see if we can find Sabef."
Azkin's sudden interruption takes Turi by surprise as well.  As long as he can remember, his younger brother hardly ever stood up for anyone or anything- himself included.  It's part of why Turi has taken his charge as the eldest so seriously.  There's no telling who would take advantage of his scrawny sibling.  He immediately turns his attention to his brother, obviously curious what could have prompted the outburst.


> "Turi! Look! A barrel over the Asp... Two pharaohs, five silver and six copper... That is exactly what Uncle Hannu told us!"


For several moments, Turi stares blankly, as if trying to pierce the wall or perhaps see something long past.  He doesn't even appear to register Natala's questions nor Lehasti's pointed commentary.  "I..."  As Vershab fills in the oracle, Turi reaches a hand to Azkin, to take the now-offered parchment.  He reads slowly, unsurely, but eventually reaches the final words.  "Tentamun Masakhet," he breathes, somehow certain that the name was important, though his lack of education betrays him once more.  He looks up at Azkin with sudden realization.  "You know, that old man wasn't really our Uncle?"  At Azkin's surprise, he nods, oddly confident.  "I never thought it mattered, really.  But _this_..." he gestures to the parchment.  "I think he's talking about _us_."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"He told me to call him Uncle... That was when I started calling him Daddy", Azkin replies, wistfully. "But we knew he had found us in the Asp, so even when I was little, I realized he couldn't be our true uncle. That doesn't matter. He took good care of us... Until..."  His voice dies down. The memory must be a painful one for the budding young priest.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

The boys became animated about the news regarding children, leaving Natala confused.  She leaned closed to Lehasti and Vershab, murmuring, _And this has nothin to do with the Sky Pha, yes?_ 
_OOC - Religion - (1d20+9)[27] vs anything on this Order.  Local - (1d30+4)[16] for the Tower_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 5/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)
[/QUOTE]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab shrugs from beneath his robes. "I try not to get too involved in the affairs of other people, at least as long as they are still alive. Things get simpler once they are dead and stop changing things around so much..." he replies, without the slightest hint of sarcasm.

----------


## Farmerbink

"I know, I know, but look at this name!"  Turi points at the page again.  "We have a last name!  We could've been..." he lapses into silence, keenly aware of how little else this reveals.  "I wonder who he is," he muses.  "Or was, maybe," he adds with a small frown.  He looks up and grins at Azkin.  "Turi _Masakhet_," he says, quietly.  "_Azkin_ Masakhet."  Both boys grin widely.

When they return their attention to the adults and the task at hand, it's impossible to miss that Turi stands a little taller, and even little Azkin seems made of just slightly sterner stuff. 

"Does anyone have any ideas for finding Sabef?  If not, I will ask about for this Vault of Hidden Wisdom, or the Tower of Ra's Glory.  _Someone_ has to know."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+5)[*8*] know (local) regarding the tower?

Re: characterization.  I'm gonna say that even without knowing their ancestry, simply knowing a little more about who they are, and that they were once part of a legitimate family inspires them to be a little more sure of themselves.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab turns to Turi. "You were clearly not listening - I don't tend to pay attention to other people while they are still vigorous and likely to change - it isn't worth the effort when a bit of patience solves their inconsistencies. Besides, you and Sabef had the most in common of all of us. Where would you go to find him? He didn't seem like a thief, but perhaps there is a guild for guides in town? I'm sure I don't know...

In the meantime, we won't find him down here. Would someone like to go up the ladder and see if it is dark enough for us to sneak out of here? If not, I can return to some of the reading I had to skim earlier. At some point we will have to leave the veritable treasure trove of knowledge behind us."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi looks confused by the arcanist's apparent reliance on him, but after a moment nods stoically.  "You're right, on both points."  He begins walking towards the ladder.  "Let me think on it, and I'll look for him in the morning.  In the meantime, let's head back up."  Without waiting for confirmation, Turi leads the party back to the surface, walking a little taller, and carrying himself a little prouder.  

As he approaches the street level, he pauses on the ladder to listen, only proceeding to nudge aside the grate when he's confident that no one lies in wait on the other side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception, listening only: (1d20+12)[*31*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The group having agreed to get back to the surface, Turi walks out of the Hall of Lost Curators and engages into the sharply sloped corridor towards the well's shaft. 

That's when he hears a barely perceptible, metallic noise.

*Spoiler*
Show

Referring the last map I posted in post #310, Turi is in H9 when he hears something. The noise comes from somewhere in the well ahead of him.

The rest of the group is close behind. in the hall with the sarcophagi of the Lost Curators, area L1 through O5. Light is coming from Vershab's Light spell.

----------


## Farmerbink

In an instant, Turi's posture transforms.  Gone is the youngster, beginning to stretch his wings, and in its place stands a cat burglar, ready to pounce.  The change itself is enough to satisfy as warnings to his companions, but he nonetheless extends a hand downward in warning.  He melts against the wall, and disappears.

*Spoiler: Turi, pre combat?*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 56/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


First things first, gonna go ahead and throw vanish.  5 rounds of invisibility starts now. 
Second things second, stealth forward at half speed.  I don't know what sort of visibilty would apply?  No darkvision, still.
(1d20+35)[*52*] (counting +20 for invisibility) Moving to G9, possibly as far as G7, if his perception is that he can move forward safely.  Speaking of perception: (1d20+12)[*31*]

----------


## JWallyR

At Turi's sudden crouch (and even more sudden disappearance) Lehasti's eyes narrow, her shoulders tensing. She draws her blade and extends it to Azkin, who taps its hilt gingerly while murmuring a soft prayer. As the blade begins to give off a torch-like light, the paladin begins to advance toward Turi's last position...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

_Light_ from Azkin on Lehasti's blade; Lehasti moves to follow Turi, now with the benefit of light. Azkin right on her heels.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab is at J8, looking around the corner. He casts Vanish for round 1/5 invisible.

"Of course I'm right..." Vershab trails off as Turi disappears. Recognizing the effects of a familiar spell he whispers, "He has turned invisible, presumably due to a perceived threat. We should *not* give away too much of our position by walking forward carrying a torch, Lehasti!"

Then the arcanist takes the opportunity to mimic the young rogue's ability, quickly casting Vanish and disappearing from sight as well.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala is quiet during the companions exchanges; as a newcomer, she knew nothing about these people aside from what the rumors said.  However, when the question is raised about time of day, she shared that it was indeed dark upstairs.   She watches the priest unleash a wave of energy, murmuring, _If any of you need more healing, simply ask._ 

As the group moves to depart, she stops cold as the scholar mutters a warning and disappears.  She freezes for a moment, peering around the corner with her superior eyesight, searching for signs of whatever startled the group.
_OOC - seems pointless but  Perception - (1d20+1)[9]_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 5/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Surrender the Mask of the revered Sky Pharaoh. If you do, you shall live. If you do not, this library shall be your tomb."

The voice comes from the well, resonating through the long shaft. That same voice Turi heard on Muminofrah's barge, the same voice that was heard during the fight against the cult of the Forgotten Pharaoh in the Observatory of Truth and Wisdom.

*Spoiler*
Show


Light: Based on Vershab and Lehasti's positions, the entire corridor now has normal lighting, and the well has dim lighting. Nobody is visible there.

Reminder: the cross-shaped corridor has a very sharp slope, the low end is at each door and the high end in the center. Every square of the area, except the four at the center, is difficult terrain, and also requires a DC10 acrobatics check whenever someone tries to move or make an attack while standing there. Failing means falling prone and gliding all the way to the bottom of the slope, unless an obstacle stands in the way.

Turi and Vershab are invisible, I have marked that with a dashed border for their icons.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala blinks as the voice echoes down from above.  She frowns at the threat, confused by the comment regarding the mask.  She had meant to ask about the artifact that the group had secured; perhaps they actually had this mask?  Regardless of the details, she did not know enough about the situation to speak first.  

She wonders as she waits, gripping her spear - did the disembodied voice know she was there as well?   How did they know the group was here in the first place?  And if they belonged to a cult capable of killing for this knowledge, why did they barter instead of attacking while the group came out?
_OOC - Sense motive - (1d20+8)[11] - does this voice sound confident, or like theyre bluffing?_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 5/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a sigh Vershab can be heard intoning the words to a spell. About six seconds later a Lantern Archon appears, floating next to the invisible Arcanist. 

*Spoiler: Celestial*
Show

"Honored ally, please fly up to the surface and scout our enemies. Then, once you have valuable intelligence to share, return here and report so that we can better prepare for battle. We do not know how threatening they are, so do be careful!"

----------


## Farmerbink

As light floods the tunnel, Turi groans silently.  Naturally, one of his limited tricks is wasted, with no one to counter-ambush. He prowls into the awkward, dank foyer, and peers up the well shaft, not entirely sure what he expects to find.

*Spoiler: Turi, pre combat?*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 56/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
invisible ~4 rounds


Still can't fail the associated acrobatics checks.  Moving forward carefully, to try and find some sign of the speaker.
(1d20+12)[*22*] perception
(1d20+35)[*44*] stealth (counting +20 for invis)

----------


## Gwynfrid

In such a total silence that even he can't hear his own steps, Turi tiptoes out the door to peek at the threatening enemy.

*Spoiler: Turi*
Show

Turi can't fail the DC10 Acrobatics check. 

He looks up the shaft. The light is dim and he can't see very far, maybe 15ft up at most (the Light spell originates from inside the corridor). He can discern four identical-looking people: In dark grey light robes, with gilded wooden funerary masks hiding their features. Each holds a falchion. Two of them hover in the air above the door, ready to strike whoever comes out - but they didn't notice Turi. Two others are hanging off the ladder, ready to jump down. Turi can't be sure, but there seems to be some moving shadows further up the shaft.

----------


## Farmerbink

For half a heartbeat, Turi is frozen in place, unable to believe his fortune.  He's close enough to reach out and touch one of their enemies- either the speaker or aflunky.  As he notes their blades and obvious intention, cold indifference floods his veins.  He takes stock of the nearest figure, eyeing him deliberately.  With no warning, his blades lash out.

"Four cultists in the well!  One more in the shaft!" His voice rings out loud and clear, shattering the stillness and overpowering the quiet grunts of his target.

*Spoiler: Turi, surprise round*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 56/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
invisible ~4 rounds


Surprise round:
(1d20+12)[*30*] kukri to the business (vs flat-footed AC)
(1d20+12)[*26*] crit confirmation (30, x2)
(1d4+6)[*7*] damage
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*19*] sneak stab

(1d20+5)[*7*] initiative
If Turi wins initiative, I believe the enemies remain flat-footed, and as such are prone to additional sneak stabs.  I will deliver up to two more, prioritizing the same target, or the other would-be ambusher (using the 5-foot step as needed).  I'd like to end up in the doorway or a corner, so I can't be flanked (easily).

If Turi does not win the initiative, I'd like to 1: 5-foot step to not-AoO and vanish again, if possible; or 2: acrobatics through an enemy space back into the "+" corridor (1d20+16)[*19*].

(1d20+10)[*26*] kukri to the business
(1d20+10)[*13*] crit confirmation (30, x2)
(1d4+6)[*7*] damage
(1d4+6)[*10*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*14*] sneak stab

(1d20+10)[*22*] kukri to the business
(1d20+10)[*29*] crit confirmation (30, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*11*] sneak stab

----------


## Gwynfrid

"AAARRH!" 

Just as Vershab finishes his casting, a wild cry of surprised agony tears through the well and the corridor. Turi reappears in full sight, right in the entrance, his kukri and forearm covered in blood. No one in the corridor can see his opponent, but whoever it is is likely situated above the young burglar. 

Then, all hell breaks loose in a pandemonium of barked orders, armed men swooping down, and magical incantations. 

*Spoiler*
Show

All right, time for Initiative.

Turi has a 7. 
Natala (1d20+8)[*23*]
Lehasti (and Azkin) (1d20+1)[*20*] 
Vershab (1d20+12)[*32*]
Enemies (1d20+2)[*13*]

Reminder about how I prefer to handle initiative:

The point of this rule is to speed things up in the PbP context. It works like this:
- Each character has individual initiative, while enemies have initiative as a group (equal to the average of all members).
- If one party only is aware of their opponents, then that party gets a surprise round.
- Round 1: The characters with initiative higher than the enemy initiative act; then, the enemies act.
- Round 2: All characters act; then, the enemies act. Etc.
This way, we can allow all players to post in any order.

Round 1 begins. Everyone except Turi can act now.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 1*
Show

[URL =http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=129623]*Vershab Fethi*[/URL]
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Invisible 3/5 rounds

*Spoiler: Celestial*
Show

"Change of plans! Keep the young man in their with the kukris alive at all costs!"

As the archon streaks towards Turi, its glow turning quite brilliant as it intensifies its innate aura, Vershab begins casting the same spell as a moment ago. "Turi! Get out of there - it is about to become quite sticky and hot!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The Lantern Archon will move adjacent to Turi and use Aid Another (CL 3) on him, giving him a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear effects, plus (1d8+3)[*11*] temporary HPs. In addition, its Aura of Menace (DC 13 Will or -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 until they hit the Lantern Archon) will wash over any enemies within 20 ft.

Vershab will cast Summon Monster III to bring (1d3)[*1*] Small Fire Elementals into the alcove below the ladder

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

As she peers down the corridor, Natalas eyes narrow as Turi suddenly appears, drenched in blood from above.  Whoever he attacked seems to be within his reach ... and likely there was more than one.  Perhaps a bit of the noonday sun would give the would-be ambushers pause ...

Reaching to her connection to the gods of old, she whispers, _Witness the flashing eyes of glorious Ra - and be awed by the power of his golden chariot ..._

With a gesture, a miniature image of the sun appears past Turi, flashing brightly, then fading away.
_OOC - Hold spear at the ready, cast burst of radiance.  Damage vs evil - (5d4)[15].  DC17 Ref or blinded - (1d4)[3] rounds.  If they save, Dazzled - (1d4)[2] rounds.  10 burst from the center of the ladder area._ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 5/6; AW: 6/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## JWallyR

The sudden scream splitting the darkness, Azkin rest one hand prayerfully on Lehasti's shoulder. "The cleansing light will never fall to darkness!" prays the young cleric. Without a word or a glance back at him, the paladin strides forward to aid Turi.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin will cast Protection from Evil on Lehasti, and then follow her forward to support Turi as far as they mutually are able.

Lehasti moves forward in search of hostiles to engage. Should she find one with actions to spare, she will attack:

Attack: (1d20+12)[*13*] (including power attack but not flanking)
CC: (1d20+12)[*28*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] fire damage

Should she not find one and have actions remaining and nowhere useful to move, she will cast _Divine Favor_ for +2 to attack/damage for 1 minute.

*Spoiler: Lehasti's AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*28*] (including power attack but not flanking)
CC: (1d20+12)[*18*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] fire damage


*Spoiler: Azkin's AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*21*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*16*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*19*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*9*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*16*] piercing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 76/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection From Evil: +2  to Deflection AC and +2 (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies 
*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 46/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show

I'm going to need two posts at least to describe this round.


"I shall diligently do so, young master". Vershab's archon ally's voice is pleasant, but only those who speak the language of the Heavens understand its words. It moves forward, to bolster Turi with a touch of its golden light.

A much more brutal kind of light comes in when Natala invokes the power of the sun god of old. Dizzying afterimages blur Turi's vision, but several cries of pain around him attest to the power of the newcomer's spell. 

With the halo of Sarenrae's protection, Lehasti moves in, but the sharply sloped descend gives her some difficulty.

*Spoiler: Round 1 - to be continued*
Show



Saves vs Aura of Menace
(1d20+5)[*24*]
(1d20+5)[*18*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*25*]
(1d20+5)[*12*]
(1d20+5)[*25*]
(1d20+7)[*12*]

Saves vs Burst of Radiance
(1d20+5)[*7*]
(1d20+5)[*23*]
(1d20+5)[*9*]
(1d20+5)[*18*]
It's not what you would call RAW, but I'm going to rule that the archon is immune to being blinded or dazzled by divine light  :Small Cool: 

Lehasti's Acrobatics (difficult terrain also applies) (1d20-2)[*17*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Amid the yelps, the flashes, and the smells and noises and lights of magic all around, the clear, sharp voice of the woman rises again, but this time, only those who can speak Ancient Osiriani understand her. 

"Those who kill shall receive the boons of the Sky Pharaoh in life. Those who die trying shall receive even greater boons in death! Attack as per the plan!" 

Two of the masked cultists, disoriented by the blinding light of Ra, fail to obey her, including one who was severely wounded by Turi's attack. He tries to escape by levitating upwards: The young rogue reacts with another kukri strike, although his swing unfortunately is wide. But all the others spring into action in a finely coordinated way. One casts a spell of light dispelling the shadows from the bottom portion of the well. This allows Turi and Lehasti to assess the enemy's numbers: No less than eight humans, all clad in identical red and grey robes with hieroglyphs embroidered in a silvery thread, all with gilded, wooden funerary masks hiding their features. They don't wear any armor, but all wield impeccably sharpened falchions, glistening in the arcane light. Four of them hover in the air above the two companions, while the four others hang on to the ladder - two of these let go, and land, cat-like, in front of Turi and Lehasti, to strike!

Meanwhile, another cultist also casts a spell, invoking a greenish projectile that misses Turi, while the last one slowly descends towards Lehasti, to slice her shoulder open with an attack from above. 

*Spoiler: End of round 1*
Show


C1 (levitating) is blinded for (1d4)[*2*] rounds
C2 (levitating) is dazzled for (1d4)[*4*] rounds 
C3 (on ladder) is blinded for (1d4)[*2*] rounds
C4 (on ladder) is dazzled for (1d4)[*4*] rounds
C5 (on ladder) is affected by Aura of Menace

It takes a double move for Lehasti to arrive next to Turi, so her natural 1 roll is moot.  :Small Amused:  

Cultist leader : Inspire Courage
C1 took the critical surprise attack from Turi and is blind. He goes upwards, but can't avoid provoking an AoO: (1d20+11)[*12*] damage (1d4+6)[*8*]+ (3d8)[*11*]; cc (29+) (1d20+11)[*21*] cd (1d4+6)[*8*], if he survives he takes out a potion - *miss*
C2 is hovering above Lehasti and attacks her (1d20+10)[*16*] damage (2d4+11)[*17*]; cc (28+) (1d20+10)[*20*] cd (2d4+11)[*17*] - *miss*
C3 doesn't move, drinks a potion
C4 jumps down (acrobatics DC15 to take no damage (1d20+12)[*25*], non-lethal damage if failed (1d6)[*6*]) and attacks Lehasti (1d20+11)[*31*] damage (2d4+11)[*17*]; cc (29+) (1d20+11)[*19*] cd (2d4+11)[*16*] - *hit, not a crit*
C5 jumps down (acrobatics DC15 to take no damage (1d20+12)[*29*], non-lethal damage if failed (1d6)[*5*]) and attacks Turi (1d20+10)[*23*] damage (2d4+11)[*16*]; cc (28+) (1d20+10)[*29*] cd (2d4+11)[*17*] - *hit*
C6 stays on the ladder and casts Acid Arrow at Turi, ranged touch (Turi has cover from the other cultist) (1d20+9)[*16*] acid damage (2d4)[*5*]; cc(29) (1d20+9)[*23*] cd (2d4)[*2*] - *miss*
C7 hovers and casts Light
C8 levitates down 20 feet to hover above C4, attack Lehasti from a higher position (1d20+12)[*28*] damage (2d4+11)[*16*]; cc (30+) (1d20+12)[*14*] cd (2d4+11)[*14*] - *hit*

Lehasti takes 33 damage, Turi takes 16 damage.

Round 2 begins. All PCs can act, in any order.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Fine, then.  Your way."  In the suddenly well-lit well, Turi's blades lash out once more.  He doesn't have the benefit of flanking, but plenty of other tricks up his metaphorical sleeves.  For just a moment, it looks like he's going to slice at the enemy cultist's flank, but at the last second he lunges low, under his guard, to rip his kukri behind a knee.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 40/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
invisible ~4 rounds


Full-round attack, but complicated.  
First attack will be a trip attempt against C5: (1d20+14)[*19*] vs CMD to prone (includes -2 for TWF).
If successful, the tripping triggers an AoO from both Turi and Lehasti (per greater trip)
(1d20+12)[*27*] AoO
(1d20+12)[*19*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*7*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus

Second attack, hopefully vs prone:
(1d20+10)[*17*] AoO
(1d20+10)[*12*] CC (28+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*9*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus

5-foot step back into the + hallway, closer to Vershab.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 2*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Invisible 4/5 rounds
Fly 1/50 rounds
Lantern Archon 2/7 rounds
Air Elemental(s) 1/7 rounds

At the last moment, Vershab changes a word of the spell, and summons (1d3)[*1*] small cloud-like creatures with dark hollows reminiscent of eyes and a mouth. Unable to effectively speak with them, Vershab leaves them to their own devices and withdraws a wand from the quiver at his side. With a deliberate motion he activates the magic imbued within it and rises slightly off the floor..."Turi, Lehasti - get out of the tunnel! I don't want to catch you with my spells!" snaps Vershab, his voice showing a hint of frustration as he adjusts his plan.

*Spoiler: Celestial*
Show

"Please keep the paladin alive too!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

All of the air elementals will appear inside the ladder well and activate their whirlwind abilities (Reflex DC 12, 5 ft at the bottom, 10 ft tall, and 20 ft wide at the top) for one round. The elementals will appear spread out to maximize the enemies effected by their abilities. I suspect only the following effects to apply immediately (emphasis mine):




> The whirlwind form does not provoke attacks of opportunity, even if the creature enters the space another creature occupies. Another creature might be caught in the whirlwind if it touches or enters the whirlwind, or if the whirlwind moves into or through the creatures space. *A creature in whirlwind form cannot make its normal attacks and does not threaten the area around it.*
> 
> Creatures trapped in the whirlwind cannot move except to go where the whirlwind carries them or to escape the whirlwind. *Trapped creatures can otherwise act normally, but must succeed on a concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell. Creatures caught in the whirlwind take a 4 penalty to Dexterity and a 2 penalty on attack rolls.*
> 
> If the whirlwinds base touches the ground, it creates a swirling cloud of debris. This cloud is centered on the creature and has a diameter equal to half the whirlwinds height. The cloud obscures all vision, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. Creatures 5 feet away have concealment, while those farther away have total concealment. Those caught in the cloud of debris must succeed on a concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell.


I intend at least one of the whirlwinds to be at ground level, causing the debris cloud.

The lantern archon will apply Aid to Lehasti, giving her a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear effects, plus (1d8+3)[*7*] temporary HPs. 

Vershab withdraws his wand of Fly and uses a charge on himself.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

With the ambush failed, the enemy played their hand.  Knowing her skills would be needed, she whispered a prayer to Neith and a bow appeared in her hand.   _These appears to be your cultists - and theyve just been offered a reward for our deaths._

_OOC - Summoning an Ancestral Weapon (standard) and gaining Rapid Shot and Reckless Aim (move) _ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 4/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Ancestral Weapon (+1 Comp shortbow; 1 round); Martial flexibility (Rapid Shot, Reckless Aim; 1 round); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## Inspector Valin

"*I think I'd rather live, Meret!*"

A taunting shout in surprisingly informal Ancient Osiriani rings out from somewhere far higher in the well shaft, occluded by shadows. A second later, an orange feathered arrow flies down from the opposite side of the shaft to the ladder, aimed straight at one of the cultist spellcasters. Before it can begin to scrape its mark, the sparking flask attached to the bolt finally ignites - engulfing the surrounding attackers in flickering orange flame. Above the conflagration, the voice calls out again. 

"*Relic Knights! The leader's still hiding! She's wearing a golden mask, and she's not up here! Be ready for an ambush!*"

*Spoiler*
Show

Okay, Volatile Arrow from Sunset's vantage point half way up the well. She's at 100ft above ground level, thanks to her climb speed, braced against the wall thanks to a knotted rope and her grapple. Gwyn ruled volatile arrow to be subject to the full Bomb rules, so that's splash damage of 6 to everyone within 5 feet of C3, reflex save for half (If I'm reading the map right, that should catch multiple cultists but not Turi and Lehasti) I'm not sure if a miss works with regular splash weapon miss rules (IE bounces) or just 'everyone only gets splash damage'. Eh. Pretty sure the Cultist is gonna be flatfooted, considering Sunset's supposed to be on their side.  :Small Wink: 

(d20+14)[*32*] Attack against C3
(5d6)[*17*] Fire + (1d8+3)[*8*] Piercing

----------


## JWallyR

From his position near the center of the crossed hallways, Azkin begins to step toward his brother and his mistress before very nearly losing his footing on the sloped, rubbled surface. After a few tense moments spent gathering his balance, the cleric raises his palms skyward and shouts another prayer: "Dawnflower, illumine the path for your faithful!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Failed Acrobatics check in OOC, so Azkin stays on I10 and casts Bless

*Spoiler: Azkin's AoOs*
Show

I realized that Azkin has Combat Reflexes, so he gets as many as 3 AoOs.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*16*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*23*] for x2 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*13*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*12*] for x2 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*13*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+6)[*14*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*16*] for x2 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*14*] piercing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 46/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: 49 rds, +1 (morale) to attacks, saves vs fear 




Lehasti cries out in pain from the pair of heavy blows. Her eyes, narrowed in pain and anger, dart to her side where Turi's nimble steps easily handle the treacherous footing. For a heartbeat, relief registers on the paladin's face. Closing her eyes for a moment, she murmurs a prayer; in the next moment, the paladin suddenly glides backward, matching Turi's movement with grace and speed that would seem impossible for a warrior in such armor. Safely out of their attackers' reach, she grips the handle of her flaming falchion with both hands holding upward as though presenting it to the sun. With a sudden shimmer, the blade's edge seems to gleam even more sharply than before. Adopting a stance of readiness, she calls out to the foes in the well's shaft, "Think ye that we are such easy prey? Come, fiends, and be delivered to whatever foul god you wish!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: Cast Grace to avoid AoOs on movement
Move: Move 5ft backwards (parity with Turi) and out of the well shaft proper. (Acrobatics check rolled in OOC; succeeded for half speed)
Standard: Activate Divine Bond to give her weapon the Keen ability, doubling the range for critical threats to 15+.

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+14)[*16*] (includes Power Attack)
CC: (1d20+14)[*28*] for x2 on 30+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*19*] slashing plus (1d10)[*6*] flaming

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 43/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection From Evil: +2  to Deflection AC and +2 (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies
Divine Favor: +1 (luck) to Attack/Damage, 9 rds remaining
Bless: +1 (morale) to Attack, 49 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

Cries of surprise and shock echo through the well, dominated by the leader woman's fury: "Those who betray shall receive their just reward too, both in this life and the next! Those above, go after her! Those below, stay on plan!" 

The voice goes lower, and more mystical. Two cultists move up, one on the ladder another one levitating and pulling himself up the wall with ease. Sunset can see the light moving up towards her, but not quite reaching her level yet.

Down below, cultists are not only burned by the rain of fire, but now caught in a furious miniature hurricane, while several are still blind from Natala's spell. This allows Turi and Lehasti to step back, but two of the remaining cultists are still in a position to react, and they press forward with fanatical vigor. Turi dodges the attack, but the servant of the Dawnflower takes a powerful hit to the side of her head that nearly severs her ear and leaves a flow of blood gushing all over her. Meanwhile, Azkin stumbles and rolls all the way down, to end up at his mentor's feet.

*Spoiler: end of round 2*
Show


Azkin: He makes it to I10 with no problem in round 1, but in round 2 he falls as he's trying to get closer to Lehasti and Turi. So, he comes down all the way to the bottom and is prone. He can still cast Bless, though.

Turi:
- C5 resisted the trip attempt
- Remember that the corridor remains difficult terrain. You automatically succeed the DC10 Acrobatics check to move at half speed, and if you make DC15 you can move your full speed. But you can't take a 5-ft step in there. For this round, we'll say you made a move instead of your second attack. This triggers AoOs from C4 and C5, however.
C4 (1d20+11)[*18*] damage (2d4+11)[*15*]; cc (29+) (1d20+11)[*13*] damage (2d4+11)[*15*] *- miss*
C5 (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (2d4+11)[*19*]; cc (28+) (1d20+10)[*25*] damage (2d4+11)[*17*] *- miss* Turi's Nimble Moves feat takes care of the issue.

C1 (levitating) is blinded 
C2 (levitating) is dazzled 
C3 (on ladder) is blinded 
C4 is dazzled and caught in the whirlwind (he can't move, and is concealed by the flying dust)
C5 is affected by Aura of Menace 
C8 is also caught in the whirlwind
C3 was hit by Sunset's Volatile Arrow. If I'm not mistaken, bomb damage is (4d6)[*10*] (and 8 for the arrow) - corrected, total damage with flaming bow and Int bonus was 17, while splash damage was 6
C6 took splash damage, Refl (1d20+5)[*24*]
C8 took splash damage, Refl (1d20+5)[*10*]

C1  drinks his potion and stays where he is, hoping for the blindness to pass (2d8+3)[*11*]
C2 lands to attack Lehasti (1d20+11)[*29*] damage (2d4+11)[*19*]; cc (29+) (1d20+11)[*28*] damage (2d4+11)[*16*] *- critical hit!*
C3 waits it out, he had a potion last round (2d8+3)[*8*]
C4 is stuck and can't do anything useful
C5 moves forward to attack Turi (1d20+10)[*15*] damage (2d4+11)[*16*]; cc (28+) (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (2d4+11)[*15*] *- miss*
C6 climbs the ladder at quarter speed
C7 clambers at half speed along the wall, helped by the effect of Levitate
C8 is stuck and can't do anything useful
Cultist leader: From the sound of it, she's casting something, but she's still not visible.

Lehasti takes 35 damage.

In the map below, the lighter yellow is dim light, the deeper yellow is bright light. The whole corridor is in bright light from Lehasti and Vershab.

----------


## Inspector Valin

The shadowy figure perched above the group almost guffaws at the pair approaching her. She raises a fist, cheering them on with a rawkus, obnoxious laugh; this time in modern Osiriani. *"C'mon, you can go faster than that! A lit up, slow moving target in a confined space?"*

In an instant, her hand is pulled back and bow is raised. Three glinting fire arrows fly down at the illuminated figure, as within the shadows Sunset grins. *"Too easy."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Full Attack on C7 - activating Rapid Shot. On the off chance I down 'em, switching to C6 - Sunset's Darkvision makes the light level irrelevant. Remember that climbing creatures lose Dex to AC! (Which toootally won't bite me if they get closer  :Small Eek:   :Small Wink: )

(d20+12)[*31*] Attack - (d20+12)[*28*] Crit Confirm. (d6)[*5*] Fire and (d8+3)[*4*] Piercing
(d20+12)[*31*] Attack - (d20+12)[*20*] Crit Confirm. (d6)[*3*] Fire and (d8+3)[*9*] Piercing
(d20+7)[*21*] Attack - (d20+7)[*20*] Crit Confirm. (d6)[*3*] Fire and (d8+3)[*10*] Piercing

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 3*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 3/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Invisible 5/5 rounds
Fly 2/50 rounds
Lantern Archon 3/7 rounds
Air Elemental(s) 2/7 rounds

"Everyone, get out of there now! Things are about to get sticky! If you can get back to us we can heal you and give you enchantments to help!" Vershab says. "We may have a new ally up the shaft, but until things are under control a bit better we cannot be sure...Now pull back!"

*Spoiler: Celestial*
Show

"Oh! Keep aiding the paladin - she looks gravely injured!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Delay Vershab's actions until after Turi, Lehasti, and Azkin have a chance to try and move. Regardless of their success or not, though, Vershab will cast and move before the enemies...

Vershab uses one point of his Arcane Reservoir (to increase the DC) and cast Web (Reflex Save DC 18) centered about eye-level (5-ft up) at D-E/9-10. With the 20-ft radius this effects 5 levels of the ladder-shaft (one below eye level and four above) and will reach out all the way to the "H" column. He will then fly to J10.

The Lantern Archon will apply Aid to Lehasti again, this time for (1d8+3)[*7*] temporary HPs and then fly back to float above Vershab at J10.

The small air elemental will start another whirlwind Reflex save DC 12 in the same spot (if able) or attack C2 (flanking) if not: slam (1d20+8)[*10*] attack, (1d20+8)[*21*] (20/x2), (1d4+1)[*5*] damage, (1d4+1)[*4*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi lithely avoids his rivals blade as he slowly cedes ground up the steep ramp.  "You don't quite easy.  I'll give you that," he mutters, as his blades lash out, trying for the same ploy again.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 40/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
invisible ~4 rounds


Essentially the same as last round:  Question: would high ground apply bonuses to the attacks?  I have not included them, so add 1 to each, if appropriate.

First attack will be a trip attempt against C5: (1d20+14)[*19*] vs CMD to prone (includes -2 for TWF).
If successful, the tripping triggers an AoO from both Turi and Lehasti (per greater trip)
(1d20+12)[*27*] AoO
(1d20+12)[*27*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus

Second attack, hopefully vs prone:
(1d20+10)[*15*] AoO
(1d20+10)[*21*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*10*] crit bonus

5-foot step back closer to Vershab.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

She hears the shout from above and consternation ensuing.  Shortly after, explosions rock the shaft as well as more screams.  To Vershabs assessment, she mutters, _Agreed - there are sounds of dissension but it is better sorted out afterwards._

Seeing the scholar cast a mass of rapidly expanding webs into the shaft, Natala smiles fiercely and draws back her bow.  Let Neiths stings show you the error of your choices!  he bow sings as two arrows fly towards the cultists.
_OOC - Rapid Shot w/Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic comp shortbow (+2 Str)) vs C2 (Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot,  Reckless Aim)  
Attack 1 - (1d20+11)[19], Damage - (1d6+4)[8]
Attack 2 - (1d20+11)[30], Damage - (1d6+4)[6]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 4/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Ancestral Weapon (+1 Comp shortbow; 2 round); Martial flexibility (Rapid Shot, Reckless Aim; 2 round); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr)

----------


## JWallyR

Gasping in shock and pain, Lehasti reels from the heavy blow. She grits her teeth and looks plaintively toward the sky for a moment; the bleeding near her ear slows, but she raises her blade in a warding fashion at the figure before her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action: Lay on Hands for (3d6)[*12*] healing.
Standard action: Total Defense for +4 (Dodge) to AC.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 37/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Protection From Evil: +2  to Deflection AC and +2 (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies
Divine Favor: +1 (luck) to Attack/Damage, 8 rds remaining
Bless: +1 (morale) to Attack, 48 rds remaining 



Azkin looks up to his reeling mistress, and from his seated position cries out a desperate prayer. "Healing light, restore your servant!" He reaches up as though to steady the paladin, and her resolve seems to firm under his ministration. The cleric then begins to scramble to his feet once more.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard: Convert _Resist Energy_ to _Cure Moderate Wounds_, healing Lehasti for: (2d8+5)[*10*] health.
Move action: Attempt (?) to stand. Acrobatics: (1d20)[*2*] if necessary.

*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*10*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*20*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*14*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*8*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*20*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*14*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*19*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*16*] piercing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 46/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: 48 rds, +1 (morale) to attacks, saves vs fear

----------


## Gwynfrid

A great, gooey mass of webbing fills half the corridor and the bottom portion of the well, catching friend and foe alike. In the eerie lights created by several spells, the combatants look like so many strange insects caught in some impossibly large spider's trap.

*Spoiler: round 2 saving throws*
Show


Everyone gets to roll Refl DC18!

C1 (1d20+5)[*8*]
C2 (1d20+5)[*18*]
C3 (1d20+5)[*21*]
C4 (1d20+5)[*15*]
C5 (1d20+5)[*16*]
C8 (1d20+5)[*19*]
Air elemental (1d20+6)[*25*]
Archon (1d20+3)[*13*]
Lehasti (1d20+8)[*13*]
Turi (1d20+11)[*13*]
Azkin (1d20+5)[*24*]

I may need a while to write the second post.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Coming from the shadows, Sunsets three arrows of flame pierce the climbing cultist, wounding him grievously. But she knows enough of the groups fanaticism to expect him to continue his ascent, and she isnt disappointed. The light moves up, dispelling the shadows around her. The masked man in robes stops as he sees her. He points a finger and mutters a few malevolent words of power, sending a bolt of green liquid at his tormentor.

But it is from below that comes a bigger threat now. Suddenly, in a puff of acrid smoke, a small gorilla appears out of nowhere, its four limbs braced against the wall. Its fur is pitch dark with red streaks, and Sunset notices an unsettling detail: It wears a mask on its face, a typical type of funerary mask that only belongs on human bodies, made of some sort of black metal. It immediately starts to climb towards her, at a remarkable speed for an animal of its size, and it quickly overtakes the cultists.

It isnt so clear whats going on inside the sticky webs, but there is movement, arcane words are spoken, with various degrees of success. Turi's attempt at tripping his opponent is fruitless, while one of Natala's arrows pierces a cultist's shoulder, the other bouncing off some invisible protection. Amidst all of this, the imperious voice of the cultist leader cuts through: Do not falter, honored brothers. Their magic and their arrows are nothing in the face of the wrath of the Sky Pharaoh! 

*Spoiler: end of round 3*
Show

Azkin can stand up without having to roll, and he makes his save.
Turi and the archon are grappled by the webs. So is Lehasti, but she has a flaming weapon in hand, so she can free herself and move without any trouble. The air elemental isnt, but it will need a combat maneuver or escape artist check to move.

C1 (levitating) is no longer blinded, but hes grappled
C2 (levitating) is dazzled, not grappled
C3 (on ladder) is no longer blinded, and not grappled
C4 is dazzled and grappled
C5 is affected by Aura of Menace, and grappled
C8 is not grappled
All of them are in the webbed area, however

C1 makes a combat maneuver attempt to free himself (1d20+9)[*10*] and, if successful, another one to move (1d20+9)[*15*] - *fail*
C2 makes a Concentration check to cast defensively, DC19 (1d20+5)[*10*]. If successful, he breathes fire for (4d6)[*19*] fire damage (Refl DC14 for half) - *fail * 
- Lehasti, save (1d20+8)[*20*] 
- Azkin, save (1d20+5)[*13*] 
- the archon, save (1d20+3)[*13*] 
C3 casts a spell, but doesnt move
C4 attacks the elemental (1d20+9)[*11*] damage (2d4+11)[*19*]; cc(27+) (1d20+9)[*19*] damage (2d4+11)[*16*]  - *miss*
C5 makes a Concentration check to cast defensively while grappled (applying the grappled DC which is worse), DC20 (1d20+5)[*12*]. If successful, he breathes fire for (4d6)[*6*] fire damage (Refl DC14 for half) - *fail*
- Turi, save (1d20+11)[*15*] 
- Azkin, save (1d20+5)[*20*] 
- the archon, save (1d20+3)[*9*] 
C6 climbs
C7 climbs up, and then casts Acid Arrow 20% miss chance in dim light (1d100)[*74*]  attack (1d20+9)[*23*] acid damage (2d4)[*2*]; cc(29) (1d20+9)[*21*] damage (2d4)[*8*] - *hit*
C8 makes a combat maneuver attempt to free himself (1d20+9)[*22*] - *success*
The cultist leader summons a fiendish ape that appears on the ladder and starts climbing. She then uses Inspire Courage.

Sunset takes 2 damage. I'll add the map tomorrow.

Round 4 begins

----------


## Inspector Valin

Sunset grits her teeth as the acid washes over her. Could've been far worse, but stung like nothing else. She glares down at the cultist, and is about to fire an arrow of her own back at him when the great lumbering ape blunders into view - obscuring the rest of the tunnel and snarling up at her with inhuman eyes. Even Sunset can't help shudder a little at that

Thankfully, the creature's bulk obscures her from the figures below. Thus at her former commanders exhortation, Sunset is happily able to call out again. *"You say that, Meret! When you're having to break out the hell monkies, seems like things aren't going well."
*
Chuckling, the archer notches another arrow, the point sparking as it sails straight towards the hefty gorilla. *"What about you, Relic Knights? You think she's full of it?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full Round Attack, Rapid Shot at Point Blank Range. Ape first, if Sunset downs it by some miracle, switching to C7 - also just now in point blank range, conveniently!

(d20+13)[*18*] Attack (d6)[*5*] Fire damage plus (d8+4)[*5*] piercing. 
(d20+13)[*29*] Attack (d6)[*1*] Fire damage plus (d8+4)[*9*] piercing. 
(d20+8)[*23*] Attack (d6)[*5*] Fire damage plus (d8+4)[*8*] piercing.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natalas eyes narrow as one of her arrows deflects off of the cultist.  _These fanatics are well-prepared and draped in spells for battle.  Scholar, do you possess the skill to dispel and enchantments?_

As she made to fire two more arrows, she notices the cautious stance the Knight assumes.  Frowning at the slanted floor, Natala sighs and moves forward carefully.  Once she is close enough, she calls upon the old gods to close some of Lehastis wounds.  Osiris and Neith have need of your blade yet ...
_OOC - Move 1/2 speed to H10, Acrobatics - (1d20+4)[18], cast cure serious wounds on Lehasti CSW - (3d8+7)[19]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 4/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Ancestral Weapon (+1 Comp shortbow; 3 round); Martial flexibility (Rapid Shot, Reckless Aim; 3 round); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 4*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 3/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Fly 3/50 rounds
Lantern Archon 4/7 rounds
Air Elemental(s) 3/7 rounds

As Vershab reappears, his brief invisibility spent, he responds, "I certainly _do_ possess such skill, but am running out of arcane strength - about this point I see stars and flashes of light anytime I try advanced spells. It would be entertaining if it weren't so inconvenient...However, I have other magic to assist - let's start with making you fly." With a touch on her shoulder the arcanist activates his wand again, and Natala's feet seem to float up off the sloped floor. Then the robed scholar floats down to the edge of the netting to help Azkin to his feet.

*Spoiler: Celestial*
Show

"Can you please teleport up to whomever is helping us up in the tunnel? See if you can confirm their good intentions and aid them in surviving this ambush..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab activates his wand of Fly on Natala (50 rounds), takes a 5-ft step (since he flies), and uses a move action to help Azkin stand (similar to lifting a heavy object - a move action according to the chart).

The Lantern Archon, using its knowledge of the shaft from when it was at the door to it during round 1, will use Greater Teleport to about the level of Sunset (who it might have seen with Darkvision and/or low-light vision). There it will observe her actions before doing more next round.

The small air elemental attacks C5, flanking with Turi: Slam (1d20+8)[*25*] attack, (1d20+8)[*14*] (20/x2), (1d4+1)[*5*] damage, (1d4+1)[*4*] critical strike damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Despite the warning, Turi fails to avoid the sticky webs that magically appear surrounding him.  With a grimace, he begins wriggling similarly to his strategy against the golem.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 40/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
invisible ~4 rounds


(1d20+11)[*16*] escape artist to break out (DC 18) (move action 'kuz rogue)
If successful, attack C5 (with, I think his penalties for being grappled)
(1d20+12)[*26*] attack
(1d20+12)[*15*] CC (30+)
(1d4+6)[*9*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*10*] crit bonus

If failed, try again: (1d20+11)[*31*]

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin give Vershab a tense smile and a quick nod in appreciation of the help to his feet. With a quick, appraising look at the state of his mistress, he lays one hand firmly on her shoulder. "Dawnflower, let your glory burn bright through your servant!" rings his prayer through the tumult.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast _Heroism_ on Lehasti; 50 minute duration.
*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*22*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*22*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*16*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*13*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*9*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*12*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*17*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*9*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*10*] piercing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 46/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: 47 rds, +1 (morale) to attacks, saves vs fear 



As healing and power flow into her body from her assorted allies, the tension on Lehasti's face eases, and the paladin stands tall and resolute. "Your strikes are as waves that break upon the rock, and yet the rock stands. Ever shall it be to the servants of darkness!" As her voice rises in a confident denouncement, the paladin's blade suddenly flashes toward the cultist before her!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action to Lay on Hands for: (3d6)[*6*] healing.
Full-Round Power Attack against C5, continuing to C2 if C5 is downed.

Attack: (1d20+15)[*18*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*30*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*23*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing

Attack: (1d20+10)[*13*]
CC: (1d20+10)[*12*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*17*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+15)[*25*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*32*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*22*] slashing
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 62/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 10, *Will* 11, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Heroism: +2 (morale) attack (net +1 with Bless) saves and skills, 499 rds remaining
Protection From Evil: +2  (Deflection) AC and +2 resistance (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies, 46 rds remaining
Divine Favor: +1 (luck) to Attack/Damage, 7 rds remaining
Bless: +1 (morale) to Attack, 47 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

Out of nowhere, a ball of light appears in the well, and flies up to get near Sunset. Most amazingly, it speaks! There is no apparent mouth, but there are words coming out of the thing. Unfortunately, the turncoat ex-cultist doesn't have the first idea of what they mean. The language is sweet to the ear, but that doesn't make it intelligible. Sunset vaguely remembers hearing something about heavenly creatures using the "celestial" tongue.

"Good morning, Sir or Madam. You appear to stand in firm opposition towards my young master's enemies. However, I note that you wear what seems to be their distinctive insignia. May I request your view of what your involvement in this matter is, and inquire about your ulterior intentions?". 

While she tries to think about what to say to the creature, Sunset doesn't allow herself to get distracted. Should she make that mistake, the remaining acid burning deeper into her skin would serve as a sharp reminder of the danger she's in. Wincing, she promptly fires three more arrows into the rapidly approaching gorilla, but this doesn't slow it down, as its thick hide appears impervious to fire. It catches up with her and brutally grabs her by the neck!

Meanwhile, in the corridor deep down, Natala deliberately walks into the webbing, in order to deliver urgent succor to the wounded paladin, whose flaming falchion sets fire to the webs around her - but the Dune Walker decides that the minor ensuing pain is worth bearing, to keep the powerful woman warrior standing a little longer. The flying arcanist comes over to help her with a spell of flight, and to give a hand to Azkin as he gets back on his feet to cast a helpful spell over his mentor, while Turi manages to wriggle free of the webs, and Lehasti hits the entangled cultist with a mighty swing of her big falchion just as the air elemental buffets her opponent from the other side.

The cultist leader, the one that got called out under the name "Meret", continues her exhortation: No weakness shall gain sway over you, brothers! Let the magical gifts of the Sky Pharaoh power you to victory! 

Indeed, Lehasti and Turi see that their opponents briefly touch their facial masks, then each makes a new guarded attempt at invoking a spell, while behind in the webs, there seems to be more spellcasting going on. The two cultists, whether emboldened or desperate, complete their incantations, and both in unison breathe a gout of fire over the entire group!

*Spoiler: end of round 4*
Show


Sunset: Another round of acid damage (2d4)[*7*] 
Azkin can stand up without having to roll, and cast.
Lehasti's falchion frees her and sets fire to the web in adjacent squares, plus the one where C5 is as she hits him. Turi is free of the webs, so he won't take damage.
I don't think I rolled a combat maneuver for Azkin when he got into the web: DC18 (1d20+6)[*22*]  - *success*
Combat maneuver for Natala DC18 (1d20+6)[*17*], if failed, she gets grappled and the web burns her for (2d4)[*6*] damage - *ouch*
C1 (levitating) is grappled
C2 (levitating) is dazzled, not grappled (no damage from burning webs)
C3 (on ladder) is not grappled
C4 is dazzled and grappled
C5 is no longer affected by Aura of Menace, but was caught in the burning web: (2d4)[*5*] damage
C7 is in the Aura of Menace, DC13 Will (1d20+5)[*8*] - *fail*
C8 is not grappled
The gorilla is in the Aura of Menace, DC13 Will (1d20+2)[*7*] - *fail*
C1 makes a combat maneuver attempt to free himself (1d20+9)[*28*] and, if successful, another one to move (1d20+9)[*20*] - *success*
C2 makes a Concentration check to cast defensively, DC19 (1d20+5)[*23*]. If successful, he breathes fire for (4d6)[*14*] fire damage (Refl DC14 for half  - *success*
- Lehasti, Refl (1d20+10)[*13*] - *fail, full damage*
- Azkin, Refl (1d20+5)[*21*] - *success, half damage*
- Natala, Refl (1d20+8)[*9*] - *fail, full damage*
- Vershab, Refl (1d20+4)[*11*] - *fail, full damage*
C3 casts a spell 
C4 attacks the elemental (1d20+11)[*17*] damage (2d4+11)[*17*] ; cc(29+) (1d20+11)[*22*] cd (2d4+11)[*18*] - *elemental destroyed*
C5 (no longer grappled) makes a Concentration check to cast defensively, DC19 (1d20+5)[*24*]. If successful, he breathes fire for (4d6)[*18*] fire damage (Refl DC14 for half) - *success*
- Turi, Refl (1d20+11)[*24*] - *success, no damage*
- Azkin, Refl (1d20+5)[*16*] - *success, half damage*
- Natala, Refl (1d20+8)[*16*] - *success, half damage*
- Vershab, Refl (1d20+4)[*16*] - *success, half damage*
C6 climbs
C7 drinks a potion (2d8+3)[*12*]
C8 : if the elemental wasn't killed by his colleague, attack it (1d20+11)[*24*] damage (2d4+11)[*17*] ; cc(29+) (1d20+11)[*22*] cd (2d4+11)[*15*] - otherwise, climb down, don't get stuck in the web (1d20+11)[*13*]; if stuck, get unstuck (1d20+11)[*22*]; if not stuck cast Acid Arrow at Lehasti , ranged touch (+4 AC from cover) (1d20+11)[*29*] damage (2d4)[*7*] ; cc(31) (1d20+11)[*25*] cd (2d4)[*8*] - *failure then success, no longer grappled, but couldn't cast*
Gorilla: Grapple attempt (1d20+9)[*29*] (minus 2 if affected by Aura of Menace) - *success*
The cultist leader continues to Inspire Courage.

Total damage taken:
Sunset: 7 + she's grappled by a fiendish gorilla!
Natala: 29
Lehasti: 14
Azkin: 16
Versahb: 23
Turi: 0

Looks like the site I use to create an embed-able image is down. So, here's a link to the map instead: https://photos.app.goo.gl/LPFVng6zzrBCu8RG9

----------


## Inspector Valin

Ironically, Sunset's time with the cult _has_ left her more accustomed to talking while in pain than perhaps most would expect. Thus, while she winces at the stinging acid, she does indeed focus more on the new arrival than perhaps she should, tilting her head to regard it quizzically. *"You okay, Sparky? The fight got you scared, so you want to come where it's safe?"*

The sound of the gorilla brings Sunset back to reality with a jolt. Her arrows do nothing as the beast gets closer, wrapping its enormous hand around her throat. *"Arrgh! Stupid... Monkey!"* the former cultist wheezes, holding onto the rope as tight as she can while kicking off against the menacing new arrival. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Okay, this guy is _strong_ for a summoned creature. Unless there are mods I'm missing. I don't think Sunset has an option other than trying to break the grapple. So this is a Combat Maneuver roll against his CMD? 

(d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 5*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 28/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 3/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Fly 4/50 rounds
Lantern Archon 5/7 rounds

"Can we _please_ back up and get out of the way so that we can set a better defensive line!" Vershab snaps as he winces in pain. "I need room to reach Lehasti to get her into the air - in the meantime, Azkin, please fly back and channel some of your deity's power. We all received some burns just now and could use the healing."

"One moment, please..." the Archon says as two rays of light stream from it towards the fiendish ape...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab activates his wand to make Azkin Fly. Then, if Natala has moved, he will take a 5-ft step to her position behind Lehasti.

The Lantern Archon will use its Ray of Light attacks on the fiendish gorilla: (1d20+3)[*20*] ranged touch attack, (1d20+3)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d6)[*1*] damage (pierces all damage reduction), (1d6)[*4*] critical strike damage
(1d20+3)[*7*] ranged touch attack, (1d20+3)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d6)[*5*] damage (pierces all damage reduction), (1d6)[*6*] critical strike damage

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Having overextended herself, Natala is caught in the webs and burned by three sources of fire!  Growling, the Oracle touches Lehastis, murmuring _Accept the blessing of Neith and show these fools the errors of their ways._  Once her gift is bestowed, Natala flys back to the center of the corridor.
_OOC - Grant Lehastis War blessing then fly to K10
At the beginning of each round, choose one of the following bonuses: +10 feet to base land speed, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 insight bonus on attack rolls, or a +1 luck bonus on saving throws. Each bonus selected lasts for 1 round._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 4/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Ancestral Weapon (+1 Comp shortbow; 4 round); Martial flexibility (Rapid Shot, Reckless Aim; 4 round); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 1 rnd)

----------


## Inspector Valin

*"WHOO!"
*
Sunset can't help but cheer as the ape vanishes in a puff of malevolence. She grins at the little ball of light who'd helped her out, gesturing up the shaft.

*"Thanks Sparky! C'mon, stick with me. Don't want you getting hit by the next stupid ape."* Words given, the former cultist starts to clamber up the rope she'd planted, taking a moment to glance down at the enemies still coming towards her. This grace isn't going to last forever.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move Action - 30ft climb up the rope to give herself a bit more distance from the cultists. If possible, she'll pull Sparky along - doesn't want to use the little guy as a shield, just wants to get to safety

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi's nimbleness serves him well as he wriggles free of the webbing just in time to similarly avoid a gout of flame.  "Hey!  You cut that out!" he cries, lashing out with his daggers yet again.

*Spoiler: Turi, round "5"*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 40/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
invisible ~4 rounds


(1d20+14)[*19*] trip attempt as part of FRA vs C5.  Hoping to trigger some AoOs when he goes prone

(1d20+12)[*20*] AOO
(1d20+12)[*32*] CC (30+)
(1d4+6)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus

If first trip attempt fails, attempt it again for second attack: (1d20+14)[*23*].  If it succeeded, attack vs prone as follows:
(1d20+10)[*19*] attack
(1d20+10)[*15*] CC (28+)
(1d4+6)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin gasps as the flames wash over the group. With a pained nod to Vershab, the young cleric leaps into the air, hovering somewhat above the cross at the center of the joined hallways. "Healing Light, bolster your servants!" rings the cleric's fervent (if desperate) cry over the noise of the combat.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If Turi's trip is successful, I think Azkin gets an AoO with his spear on the tripped target? That attack is as follows:

Attack: (1d20+5)[*20*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*6*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*4*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*18*] piercing

Azkin will then spend his move action to fly up and out of melee, aiming to be able to reach all friendlies (except Sunset, obviously) with Channeled Energy, while avoiding as many hostiles as possible.
Standard action: Channel Energy for (3d6)[*8*] healing.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 38/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: 46 rds, +1 (morale) to attacks, saves vs fear 



Lehasti grits her teeth against the assault of flame, and once more lashes out at the foes before her. "With every attack you seal your fate, in this world and the next! End your vain assault and be spared- or prepare to explain your failure to your foul deity!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I think Lehasti gets an AoO on the tripped enemy as well, but if not, this AoO is applicable to the rest of the round:
*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+16)[*20*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*29*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d10)[*1*] flaming


Swift to Lay on Hands self for: (3d6)[*17*] healing

If there is a single target remaining in melee after the AoOs, Lehasti will FRA that target. Otherwise, she will activate Cleave to attempt to attack 1 target in melee (preferring softer targets, like the prone guy tripped by Turi) and following to other targets at full BAB. *I am not including the -2 to AC in her stat block*; please apply if appropriate.

First attack:
Attack: (1d20+16)[*26*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*25*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*22*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*19*] slashing plus (1d10)[*9*] flaming

*Spoiler: Cleave Attack(s)*
Show

Lehasti can Great Cleave to as many targets as start in melee with her. I don't think there are many, but including multiple rolls just in case.

Attack: (1d20+16)[*33*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*30*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*17*] slashing plus (1d10)[*2*] flaming

Attack: (1d20+16)[*32*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*33*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing plus (1d10)[*5*] flaming

Attack: (1d20+16)[*36*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*33*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing plus (1d10)[*2*] flaming


*Spoiler: Second FRA attack*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*24*]
CC: (1d20+11)[*18*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing plus (1d10)[*7*] flaming

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 73/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 10, *Will* 11, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Heroism: +2 (morale) attack (net +1 with Bless) saves and skills, 498 rds remaining
Bless: +1 (morale) to Attack, 46 rds remaining
Protection From Evil: +2  (Deflection) AC and +2 resistance (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies, 45 rds remaining
War Blessing (Pick +10 mv spd or +1 to atk OR saves OR AC 1 rd), 9 rds remaining
Divine Favor: +1 (luck) to Attack/Damage, 6 rds remaining
Picking +1 to attack for this round

----------


## Gwynfrid

As Sunset promptly takes advantage of the ape's disparition in a cloud of sulphurous smoke, she hears the archon's voice behind her. The words, unfortunately, are still incomprehensible: "A thoroughly unpleasant creature, extracted from the foulest Hell. Good riddance, if I may say so, don't you think, Sir or Madam?" There's a pause. "It appears you don't understand my way of speech. Most inconvenient, since I have been tasked with questions for you. Shall we try... _Draconic?_ " The last word is spoken in a different tongue, one that drips with the power of the arcane. Another pause follows, as the archon considers Sunset's failure to respond. "I am afraid not... How about this one, although it pains me to consider it... Parleriez-vous l'infernal, par hasard?"

Those considerations are interrupted by the cries of the cultists below, this time in Ancient Osiriani: "She's just too fast! What do we do?" and the answer: "Don't let her finish us with arrows!"  While his colleague continues to ascend the ladder, the lead cultist takes a little wodden stick from his belt, and breaks it in two, releasing a cloud of brown smoke that hides him from sight entirely.

Below, the Relic Knights go on the counter-offensive in a decisive manner. Turi's swift move with his kukris causes the masked man in front of him to fall down, and both Azkin and Lehasti are quick with follow-up blows. The downed man spits his dying rattle at them: "The Forgotten Pharaoh take you!". At that, white hot hieroglyphs appear on his chest, burning through his robes... Fiery snakes whip out of his body and lash out at everyone around him, and then it explodes in a bright flash! When the afterimages fade, the companions behold the remains of the fanatical follower of Hakotep - nothing but ash is left.

*Spoiler: not yet end of round 5*
Show

Lots of saves...

Reflex DC15
Lehasti (1d20+10)[*19*]; if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*11*]
Turi (1d20+11)[*25*]; if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*8*]
C1 (1d20+3)[*23*] (caught in Web, -4 Dex); if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*12*]. Either way, the web burns him for (2d4)[*5*]
C2 (1d20+5)[*17*] (not caught in Web); if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*12*]
C4 (1d20+3)[*18*] (caught in Web, -4 Dex); if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*8*]. Either way, the web burns him for (2d4)[*6*]
C8 roll]1d20+5[/roll] (not caught in Web); if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*8*]. 

Fort DC15 or blinded for 1 round
Lehasti (1d20+15)[*32*]
Turi (1d20+8)[*17*]
C1 (1d20+8)[*11*] 
C2 (1d20+8)[*16*] 
C4 (1d20+8)[*12*] 
C8 (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Undaunted, Lehasti presses on to attack the enemy in front of her. Two powerful strikes kill the cultist on the spot, but this triggers the same type of foul magics the companions just witnessed with the death of his accomplice!

*Spoiler: not yet end of round 5, in fact none of the cultists have acted yet*
Show

More saves...

Reflex DC15

C8 (repairing botched roll from the last post) (1d20+5)[*6*] (not caught in Web); if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*12*]. 

Lehasti (1d20+10)[*28*]; if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*10*]
Turi (1d20+11)[*15*]; if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*9*]
C1 (1d20+5)[*16*]; if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*12*]
C4 (1d20+5)[*11*]; if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*12*]
C8 (1d20+5)[*15*]; if failed, damage (1d6+7)[*13*] 

Fort DC15 or blinded for 1 round
Lehasti (1d20+15)[*31*]
Turi (1d20+8)[*10*]
C1 (1d20+8)[*24*] 
C4 (1d20+8)[*24*] 
C8 (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti's eyes dance with nonexistent multi-colored lights for a moment, but her strong resolve and the grace of Sarenrae protect her - she can still see, but she notices it's not the case for Turi or any of the three cultists who endured the Forgotten Pharaoh's retribution for the death of his faithful. But, even deprived of sight, the implacable masked men don't seem to be rattled in any way. Instead, they sound like they were expecting this, and they begin new incantations! Before the paladin can do anything to stop them, both men at the well's bottom spit a torrent of fire at her face. The one hovering above the door casts a different type of spell, and as he finishes, another cultist jumps from above to land, cat-like, covered in burning strand of webs, right in front of her! The mask looks left and right, and the man chooses to attack Turi.

It's still impossible to see the woman leader, but her voice is calm and imperious as ever. "For one who falls, two shall rise in the thrall of the Sky Pharaoh!" 

*Spoiler: end of round 5*
Show

C1 (levitating) is blind, no longer grappled
C2 is dead
C3 is on the ground
C4 is blind, no longer grappled
C5  is dead
C6 is on the ladder
C7 is in the Aura of Menace 
C8 is blind, no longer grappled

The leader continues to inspire courage

C1 casts something

C4 and C8 can cast Fire Breath without having to do concentration checks:

Refl DC14, damage (4d6)[*15*]
Lehasti (1d20+10)[*22*]* - success, half damage*
Turi (1d20+11)[*30*](surprisingly, being blinded doesn't give you penalties)* - success, no damage*
Vershab (1d20+4)[*21*]* - success, half damage*

Refl DC14, damage (4d6)[*13*]
Lehasti (1d20+10)[*14*]* - success, half damage*
Turi (1d20+11)[*29*]* - success, no damage*
Vershab (1d20+4)[*16*]* - success, half damage*

C3 Acrobatics (1d20+12)[*26*] to avoid any falling damage (if failed: (1d6)[*5*] non-lethal), lands on his feet, attacks Turi
(1d20+14)[*23*] damage (2d4+13)[*15*]; cc(32+) (1d20+14)[*33*] cd (2d4+13)[*18*] *- hit*
C5 climbs
C7 makes smoke

Vershab and Lehasti take 13 damage each
Turi takes 15 damage and is blind

Round 5 ends, group's turn.

Map here

----------


## JWallyR

"Dawnflower! By your glory sustain us!!" cries Azkin from his position above the fray.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Channel Positive Energy for: (3d6)[*7*] healing to the party.

Move (if possible) to a 5ft step away from Vershab, but hopefully himself out of future fire cone range; if necessary he will venture into fire cone range to be 5ft away from Vershab for healing next round.
*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*6*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*17*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*22*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*7*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*4*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*14*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*19*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*11*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*13*] piercing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 45/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: 45 rds, +1 (morale) to attacks, saves vs fear 



Lehasti pauses a heartbeat to allow Vershab to cast a spell upon her... and then she glides forward with a wordless roar of righteous anger, sweeping her blade in wide arcs at the foul cultists!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action to Lay on Hands self for: (3d6)[*12*] healing.
5ft "step" to a square adjacent to as many cultists as possible, and if possible one square above ground floor. By my reading that should allow her to attempt to Cleave from C1 to C4 to C8 to C3 (i.e. the non-blind enemy last) with a +1 High Ground bonus against the ones on the ground.

Standard action to Great Cleave as directed above (or in a similar order that attacks as many enemies as possible WHILE ending with C3, preferring blinded targets first). *Rolls do not include +1 higher ground bonus.*

*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+16)[*30*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*31*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*19*] slashing plus (1d10)[*8*] flaming erroneously included flame damage twice, corrected my die roll "cheat sheet" so that this doesn't continue

Attack 2: (1d20+16)[*18*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*33*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing plus (1d10)[*5*] flaming

Attack 3: (1d20+16)[*34*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*21*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing plus (1d10)[*10*] flaming

Attack 4: (1d20+16)[*19*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*28*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing plus (1d10)[*10*] flaming



*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+16)[*21*]
CC: (1d20+16)[*24*] for x2 on 34+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d10)[*8*] flaming
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 79/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 10, *Will* 11, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect, -2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Heroism: +2 (morale) attack (net +1 with Bless) saves and skills, 497 rds remaining
Bless: +1 (morale) to Attack, 46 rds remaining
Protection From Evil: +2  (Deflection) AC and +2 resistance (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies, 44 rds remaining
War Blessing (Pick +10 mv spd or +1 to atk OR saves OR AC 1 rd), 8 rds remaining
Divine Favor: +1 (luck) to Attack/Damage, 5 rds remaining
Picking +1 to attack for this round
Cleave: -2 AC

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 6*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 30/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 3/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Fly 5/50 rounds
Lantern Archon 6/7 rounds

"Turi, I will be right back, but I do not fair well near the front lines..." Vershab says as he gently touches Lehasti with his wand to make the Paladin fly. "When I return you will be able to keep up with these flying opponents as well."

"Not much of a linguist, are you? Well, I recommend you stay out of melee with fiendish apes - but if not, this should help..." says the archon as it gently touches Sunset, imbuing her with divine aid before it prepares to teleport back to Vershab with its report...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab activates his wand to make Lehasti Fly. Then he flies back up the hallway, trying to stay out of reach of further enemy attacks (but in range to move adjacent to Turi to make him fly next turn). I am guessing about J9 or so...

The Lantern Archon will move adjacent to Sunset and use Aid to give her (1d8+3)[*9*] temporary HPs and a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear effects.

----------


## Inspector Valin

*"Let me know when you've got the 'turn one corpse into two' trick down, Meret! I wanna see it!*" Sunset calls down the shaft, before returning her attention to the ball of light beside her. *"You're a chatty fellow, aren't you Sparkey?"* The creature's touch is warm, and it's not hard to feel the power its magic grants Sunset. The warrior grins, glancing down. She can't make out the cultists, but that means they can't make her out...

Time for a daring play

With a heave, Sunset jumps across the gap separating her rope from the ladder. As she does so, she reaches up a hand to her mask. The bronze shifts beneath her fingers, brightening in seconds into a brilliant gold design. Her metal armor melts back into a handful of studs upon leathers, her proud bow shrinks and twists into a vicious looking sickle . 

In a second, Meret-Hetef is perched upon the ladder, glaring furiously up at the ball of light and the now seemingly vanished Sunset.

*Spoiler*
Show

*headdesk* Sunset... that's probably not the best move you could make right now

Anyway, Hat of Disguise! Sunset's shifted her gear to make herself look like Meret, and jumped across to the ladder. (1d20+23)[*27*]

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smiles her thanks to Azkin, the warm energy from the priests faith washing over her and soothing her burns.  Glancing at her bow, she shook her head and called upon the blinding light of Ra again, sending a small ball of fire towards the back of the shaft and exploded in a brilliant flash.
_OOC - cast burst of radiance again, targeting the back wall.  That should target the lower bad guys and leave the heroes untouched. 
Evil creatures take (5d4)[12] Damage; Blinded 1d4 rounds, Ref save vs DC17 to be dazzled 1d4 rounds_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 43/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 4/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Ancestral Weapon (+1 Comp shortbow; 5 rounds); Martial flexibility (Rapid Shot, Reckless Aim; 5 rounds); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 8 rounds left)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Another flash of light, but this one is a warm and bright color, coming from the divine power of the gods of old rather than the wrathful might of the Sky Pharaoh.

*Spoiler*
Show

Saves 
C1 (1d20+5)[*20*], blinded or dazzed (1d4)[*3*] rounds - *dazzled*
C3 (1d20+5)[*11*], blinded or dazzed (1d4)[*1*] rounds - *blind* that's the only one who wasn't blind this round already...
C4 (1d20+5)[*13*], blinded or dazzed (1d4)[*1*] rounds - *blind* 
C8 (1d20+5)[*23*], blinded or dazzed (1d4)[*4*] round s- *dazzled*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Unable to see, Turi takes a step back into the very relative safety of the corridor, but Lehasti, buoyed with arcane power, ascends into the well among the blinded cultists, easily dodging their clumsy attempts to interpose themselves. She unleashes the full fury of her flaming falchion over the masked thralls of the Sky Pharaoh. They fall, triggering the mysterious power of Hakotep, and the bottom of the well erupts in a series of fiery explosions!

When the air clears, and the power of sight returns to a dazzled Turi, all he can see is the servant of the Dawnflower, hovering above a two-inch deep sea of ashes.

*Spoiler: end of round 6*
Show

OK, 3 of them are killed instantly, and unless the 4th one makes all 3 saves, he's dead too. So I'll roll all 4 sets of saves for Lehasti right away.

C8 - 3 Refl saves
(1d20+5)[*9*] - *dead*
(1d20+5)[*23*]
(1d20+5)[*15*]

Lehasti - 4 Refl saves and 4 Fort saves
(1d20+10)[*30*] or (1d6+7)[*8*] damage
(1d20+10)[*29*] or (1d6+7)[*10*] damage
(1d20+10)[*30*] or (1d6+7)[*12*] damage
(1d20+10)[*20*] or (1d6+7)[*10*] damage
(1d20+15)[*26*] or blinded 1 round
(1d20+15)[*32*] or blinded 1 round
(1d20+15)[*24*] or blinded 1 round
(1d20+15)[*18*] or blinded 1 round

... and she passes all the saves like a breeze.

Round 6 ends, groups' turn.

The new solution I have found for embedded images creates a lower resolution than the one I used before. So I added a link to the original, in case you need it. Just click on the image to get a bigger version. 






Meanwhile, much higher up in the well, Sunset sees a cloud of smoke... and nothing emerges from it. In fact, nothing happens. She notes, however, that the light recedes, and she's in darkness again. The archon moves up to join her, and the presence of her holy power makes her breathe markedly easier. The luminous being says - and this time, she understands it: "I hope this will prove helpful, Sir or Madam. However, I was sent to you not only to help, but also to ask you questions. Can you please let me know who you are, and why you are here?"

Lehasti and Sunset can hear the voice of the cultist leader, but she's no longer giving commands. Instead, this sounds like the casting of a spell.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 7*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 30/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 3/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Fly 6/50 rounds
Lantern Archon 7/7 rounds

"...Well then...that demonstrates much of the concern with self-destructing allies," mutters Vershab as he floats back towards Turi. "Turi, I can make you fly if you want to join Lehasti and zip up after those assassins, but the charges in this wand are not endless..."

After waiting as long as possible for Sunset to speak, the Lanten Archon teleports back down to the party to make its report to the party...(insert DM input here)

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab moves adjacent to Turi and will activate his wand to make the RogueFly if *FarmerBink* has Turi request it. If not, Vershab will actively listen for any indications of more threats from the shaft (Perception check - not sure my modifier without MythWeavers being up...)

The Lantern Archon will use Greater Teleport back to the "+" in the middle of the library and make its report.

----------


## Inspector Valin

*"I'm just trying to get outta the cult. They kill people who try to leave. Since they want to kill the Relic Knights too, feels like we've got something in common. Makes sense to see if they're looking for new members."* Pulling her mask up for a second, and letting her disguise fade away, Sunset glances down at the smoke with a sigh. She pulls the 'sickle' down, the object shifting into its true bow-form as she studies the smoke closely. *"Figured trying to help them with an ambush would be a good idea. Should've probably been shooting from the top of the shaft - got a little too close. Still at least I got a few shots in, right?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Readying an action to bomb arrow anyone in a cult uniform who comes through the smoke.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

In the aftermath of her spell and the knights martial prowess, the remaining cultists die in a series of explosions died to their demise.  It seemed someone did not wish them to speak in death.  Natala realizes any remaining cultists must be further up the shaft; if so, perhaps her skills would be best suited to dealing with them.

She flies forward, the same spell she just used on her lips again.  As she peers up the shaft, Natala lets forth the ball of light.  _You are all blind to the true faith, and have betrayed the tenets of old gods ..._
_OOC - cast burst of radiance yet again, targeting the space between the two remaining cultists. 
Evil takes (5d4)[17] damage; blinded 1d4 rounds, Ref save vs DC17 to be only dazzled 1d4 rounds_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 43/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (4/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 4/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Ancestral Weapon (+1 Comp shortbow; 6 rounds); Martial flexibility (Rapid Shot, Reckless Aim; 6 rounds); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 7 rounds left)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi blinks, silent for a moment as he tries to make sense of the sudden piles of ash and Lehasti's apparent flight.  "Won't be speaking with those dead, I suppose," he muses for a moment.  Shocked back into the present by Vershab's question, the youngster quickly shakes his head to the negative.  "Seems Lehasti can handle herself- save the wand."  He steps forward suddenly, noting the chanting of arcane artistry.  "Have we seen the leader at all, yet?" he asks Vershab.

*Spoiler: Turi, round "7"*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 40/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


Move to E/9 using stealth, looking for the spell caster.
(1d20+15)[*31*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi moves forward again, looking to maybe find the remaining cultists, and Vershab and Natala join him, while Azkin brings some welcome healing to the arcanist. Through the burning web, Natala vaguely sees two masked opponents high up in the shaft, and sends another reminder of Ra's might their way. 

As the last of the webbing burns away, the female voice ends its incantation, and finishes in a shout of rage, this time using the modern Osiriani tongue: "May the curse of the Sky Pharaoh send you to your grave!"

All around Lehasti and Natala, a throng of teeming, biting, crawling, jumping animals comes into being. They're frogs, snakes, toads, large insects of many types, all with a powerful smell of marsh mixed with the fumes of Hell. The paladin suffers a couple of bites, as does Turi when a few of the animals fall on him, but the writhing mass now brims all over the floor and the corridor, climbing on the walls and even the ceiling. As if a malevolent mind directed them to go after as many humans as possible, they engulf both Natala and Vershab.

A moment later, the voice is heard again, seemingly from a position higher in the well, but still invisible: "Go after her, you two! The Pharaoh's revenge cannot wait!" The two cultists climb up and disappear into the smoke cloud, but at least one of them seems to have to feel his way along the wall to do so.

Higher up into the shaft, the archon replies to Sunset: "Thank you for coming forward with this answer and for showing yourself, Madam. Unfortunately, I cannot stay with you any longer, as I need to report to my master before I leave this realm." The ball of light vanishes from sight. 

Sunset looks down. No one comes through the smoke, but a powerful flash of light below illuminates the cloud as if the sun had suddenly decided to show up from the ground instead of the sky. Distinct cries of pain indicates that her former comrades experienced the light in a more direct fashion.

The archon appears back in the corridor, close to Vershab. "Young master, I would like to report that the intervention from above is the work of a woman, young, human with possibly azata blood, orange hair. She claims to be a member of the cult who you are presentaly battling. According to her, she decided to leave that group, and wants for join you for protection against the cult's vengefulness. 

I see that the enemy brought forward reinforcements. Alas, I am unable to help you any longer. I am sorry." With that, the archon is gone.  

*Spoiler: end of round 7*
Show

I went for a flowery description, but mechanics-wise this is just a summoned swarm of poisonous frogs. Per swarm rules, only those in the swarn at the end of its movement are affected.

Flash of Radiance saves
C6 (1d20+5)[*24*], blinded or dazzled (1d4)[*2*] rounds
C7 (1d20+5)[*16*], blinded or dazzled (1d4)[*3*] rounds

Azkin CLW on Vershab, healing (1d8+5)[*12*] (spontaneous, converting Obscuring Mist)
Lehasti casts Iron Skin on herself

Frog swarm over Vershab, damage (2d6)[*8*], Fort save DC 13 (1d20+4)[*12*] or (1d4)[*2*] Con damage
Frog swarm over Natala, damage (2d6)[*12*], Fort save DC 13 (1d20+5)[*12*] or (1d4)[*1*] Con damage

Vershab is healed 12hp but then takes 8 damage, as well as 2 Con damage
Natala takes 12 damage and 1 Con damage.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 8*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 27/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12 (10 currently), Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 2/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Fly 7/50 rounds

"A swarm! Lehasti and Turi - you must find and kill the summoner, but your weapons will be useless against these frogs. I will be right back - I go to prepare magic to deal with these amphibians..." Vershab says with gritted teeth as the poison courses through him. A moment later he seems to step through a door that only he can see and appears back inside the library, as far from the swarm as possible...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab uses one charge of his Arcane Reservoir to activate Dimensional Slide to teleport to N9 (or as far from the swarm as possible without exposing himself to the (presumably invisible) leader of the cultists). There he will remove his spellbook from his handy haversack and flip to the page with Burning Hands on it...

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti casts a lingering look of concern at the hellish swarm of creatures assaulting her allies, and then a quick glance down at the blade in her hands, useless to deliver them from the threat. Baring her teeth in an unmistakeable expression of animalistic rage, she looks (and begins to soar) upward in search of a more productive use for her blade. "Cowards! Are your convictions so weak that you must hide from their consequences?!? _FACE ME!!_" she bellows up into the shaft!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

It doesn't sound like there are any opponents visible to her at this point, and even her flying is at half speed (so 20 ft per move action?) so Lehasti will fly upward in search of one. If she has an action remaining, attack it.

*If a leader becomes clearly visible, Lehasti will activate Smite Evil as a swift action.* In such case, she gets +3 attack/AC vs this target (if evil) and +7 damage, bypassing all DR.

Attack: (1d20+15)[*19*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*34*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+15)[*24*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*24*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*17*] slashing
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 79/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 28, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 10, *Will* 11, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Heroism: +2 (morale) attack (net +1 with Bless) saves and skills, 495 rds remaining
Bless: +1 (morale) to Attack, 44 rds remaining
Protection From Evil: +2  (Deflection) AC and +2 resistance (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies, 42 rds remaining
Ironskin: +4 (net +3 with amulet) nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit, 39 rds remaining
War Blessing (Pick +10 mv spd or +1 to atk OR saves OR AC 1 rd), 6 rds remaining
Divine Favor: +1 (luck) to Attack/Damage, 3 rds remaining
+10 mv speed this round 



Azkin's expression is one of disgust, but in like fashion to his mistress, he weaves through the swarm, trying to avoid the airborne insects as he darts to follow the paladin up into the shaft in pursuit of the remaining foes...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin's move speed is faster than Lehasti's, but he will stay behind her in their mutual advance up into the shaft.

If Azkin is given reason to suspect an invisible opponent (I don't know that we down in the shaft have had any reason to expect one yet?) then he will stop moving and actively use Perception to attempt to locate the opponent.

*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*10*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*24*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*21*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*12*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*9*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*20*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*20*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*19*] piercing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 45/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: 44 rds, +1 (morale) to attacks, saves vs fear

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

The desert prophet hisses in pain as frogs appear from the nether and immediately attack. She feels their poison passing through her skin and grits her teeth in pain.  However she realizes there is no time to dwell on her misfortune.  Flying upwards, she follows the others, seeking to put vertical disstabetween her and the tiny vermin ... as well as closing the distance to the cultists above.
_OOC - flying up to the edge of dim light, or behind Lehasti.  If she sees a single enemy, arrow shot ... if she can catch two or more does, burst of radiance_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 31/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (4/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 4/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Ancestral Weapon (+1 Comp shortbow; 7 rounds); Martial flexibility (Rapid Shot, Reckless Aim; 7 rounds); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 6 rounds left); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Farmerbink

"If you say so!" Turi shouts, scampering out from beneath the odd cloud/swarm of... _things._  He takes a moment to stow both blades at his hips, and takes to the ladder, loping upwards with astonishing grace, though less than that of his flying allies.  

Between breaths he shouts back into the well, "Don't... die!  Buddy!"

*Spoiler: Turi, round "8"*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 40/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


it's a move action to sheathe both blades.  Then a single move action split between the ground and the ladder
(1d20-1)[*12*] to climb, accelerated (half of the remaining movement instead of 1/4 puts him 10' up) (I believe the DC for a ladder is probably literally negative, as the example given for "DC 0" is a knotted rope with a wall to brace, and I find ladders decidedly more scalable than that)

----------


## Gwynfrid

The companions scatter, everyone getting away from the venomous toads. But both Vershab and Natala continue to feel the burning pain of the frog's poison coursing through their veins. Another problem is that the aggressive attackers from the marsh don't let go, and they climb the walls of the wells in pursuit of Turi. Those under the power of flight magics get close to the cloud of smoke, but they don't see any opponents. 

It is Sunset who sees the two remaining cultists climbing towards her, one of them visibly searching his way blindly. She shoots her readied arrow, which hits and explodes in a ball of fire!

*Spoiler: end of round 8*
Show

Fort DC13, 2nd round of poisoning 
Vershab (1d20+3)[*11*], if failed (1d4)[*3*] Con damage
Natala (1d20+3)[*22*] (MW is down, so I can't check if the Con loss reduces her bonus), if failed (1d4)[*1*] Con damage

Turi is attacked by frogs (2d6)[*8*] damage and Fort DC13 (1d20+3)[*13*], if failed (1d4)[*1*] Con damage

Sunset attacks (1d20+13)[*27*] (1d6)[*2*] fire damage plus (1d8+4)[*5*] piercing. and bomb (4d6)[*18*]

Refl save for the other cultist  (1d20+5)[*10*] for half splash damage

----------


## Inspector Valin

The cultists might've been forgiven for getting confused when they first saw the figure in the golden mask clinging nimbly to the ladder. But then the sickle in her hand shifts, a familiar bow coming into sight with a vial-laden arrow already notched. Sunset's laughter rises up over the blast

*"Hope you enjoy those 'eternal rewards'! Gods know, you're getting enough pain today to earn them!"
*
*Spoiler*
Show

(d20)[*7*] Perception! Also remember Sunset's bombs get Int to damage - +2 on both the main bomb and the splash (For a total of 27 on the lead, and 6 on the second guy I believe)

----------


## Gwynfrid

The combatants notice that the cultist leader has stopped speaking. No one is able to guess where she could be at this time.

*Spoiler: Actual end of round 8, with map*
Show


This round, Turi took 8 damage but resisted the poison. Natala's poisoning is over, but Vershab isn't.

Round 9 begins, group's turn in any order.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 9*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 13/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12 (7 currently), Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 1/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Fly 7/50 rounds

"I'm getting light-headed - reentering melee with that swarm could be a very bad idea..." Vershab mutters as he read from his spellbook furiously.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab uses one charge of his Arcane Reservoir to activate Quick Study to replace Enlarge Person with Burning Hands.

----------


## Inspector Valin

*"You know, I'm curious. Do you two want my head?"* Sunset pulls up her mask, revealing her face to the two cultists with twinkling blue eyes and a vicious grin. *"Or are you trying to get out of here and leave Meret to the Relic Knights?"* She starts firing arrows again before either one of the pair can answer her question, laughing as more shafts whistle through the air, towards the illuminated cultist.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full attack on C7, switch to C6 if I down him. I _think_ he's within 30ft, if not deduct 1 from attack and piercing damage rolls
(d20+14)[*21*] Attack (d6)[*1*] Fire damage plus (d8+5)[*12*] piercing.
(d20+14)[*23*] Attack (d6)[*4*] Fire damage plus (d8+5)[*6*] piercing.
(d20+9)[*28*] Attack (d6)[*5*] Fire damage plus (d8+5)[*12*] piercing.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sunset's merciless arrows don't give either cultist a chance to respond. Two pierced bodies fall - one hits Lehasti, the other Natala, before they land at the bottom of the well, where they explode in flames.

*Spoiler*
Show

C6 and C7 are dead and fall.

Refl DC15 to for half falling damage
Lehasti (1d20+10)[*24*], damage (4d6)[*10*]
Natala (1d20+8)[*13*], damage (2d6)[*3*]

The frogs take no damage from the fall, but they do from the flames
Refl (1d20+7)[*18*] or (1d6+7)[*10*] +50% damage
Refl (1d20+7)[*23*] or (1d6+7)[*9*] +50% damage
Fort (1d20+5)[*11*] or blinded 1 round
Fort (1d20+5)[*22*] or blinded 1 round

Lehasti takes 5 damage
Natala takes 3 damage
The swarm takes 13 damage and is blind

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

The taunts from above, followed quickly by two falling bodies, indicates someone named Meret remained hidden, likely within the smoke.  Natala frowns, wondering how to find the last cultist, her spells not well suited to finding the hidden.  With a moments concentration, she shifts her perspective, becoming attuned to the world around her without needing her vision.  Closing her eyes, she released her bow and moved towards the smoke, pulling free her longspear even as the bow disappeared from sight.  She cast about with her senses as she moved, inhaling deeply as she did.  
_OOC - Activating Martial Mastery (Swift) to gain Blind-fight Release Ancestral Weapon.  Move forward and draw MW longspear (move/free action).  Attack cultist if she finds him/her
Perception - (1d20+1)[5].  Trying to find this last cultist.  Will call out if Nat finds him/her_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (4/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Martial mastery (blind-fight, 1 of 10 rounds); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 5 rounds left); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Relentlessly chased by the hungry insects and toads, Turi sees his flying companions disappear into the smoke above. At the limit of the lighting provided by Lehasti's falchion, Natala gets level with a new masked character - but contrary to the cultists, the mask is lifted up, revealing a young feminine face as she seems to be looking for something, bow and arrow at the ready.

No sound is uttered, and a few seconds pass is complete silence while the two women eye each other and look around for threats.

In the darkness above, a faint sound is audible. Sunset feels a slack in her rope, and sure enough, the severed end falls down on her shoulders.

*Spoiler: end of round 9*
Show

Sunset can grab the rope if she doesn't want to let it fall to the bottom, but in that case she won't be have a free hand to fire arrows.

Lehasti can't see in the smoke, but she can see upwards out of it, thanks the the light from Azkin's spell. Azkin can see downwards but not upwards. The light at the bottom of the well is from the fallen cultist's equipment. 

The frogs climb faster than Turi can, so they continue eating him alive (2d6)[*10*] damage, Fort save DC13 (1d20+3)[*20*] or (1d4)[*1*] Con damage. 

3rd round of poisoning for Vershab Fort save DC13 (1d20+1)[*14*] or (1d4)[*4*] Con damage. 

Turi takes 10 damage and resists the poison, while Vershab's poisoning has run its course.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natalas eyes narrow as she sees the cultist there.  But taking in the bow and lack of mask, she pauses, spear tip pointed at the other woman.  _Speak quickly, or throw down your weapons.  Who are you?_  
_OOC - I figure theres enough discrepancies to warrant a tactical pause with this figure.  Heres hoping its actually another PC!  Holding an action to attack or ... something else, depending on her response._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (4/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Martial mastery (blind-fight, 2 of 10 rounds); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 5 rounds left); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Inspector Valin

*"Here to help, you idiot! Did you miss the bomb arrow? Bodies falling from the sky? Did you think some kind of murder - fairy had taken pity on you or something?"
*
The woman with lightly sparkling orange hair looks far from happy at a _second_ interrogation by the people she'd come here to help. Still, she catches the falling rope with her off hand, rather than notch another arrow to her bow. *"Someone just dropped my rope. She might be running. Out of minions to throw at you."* Seemingly content with the newly risen Relic Knight, this friendly cultist stares up at the height of the shaft. She'd far rather their opponent _not_ escape to menace them another day. Slowly motes of amber light start to swirl around the distant summit of the well shaft, a handful at first slowly growing into a gentle storm of ethereal dust.

*Spoiler*
Show

Grabbing the rope. Can't hit an invisible target anyway and this is more immediately useful. Using Glitterdust at the top of the shaft to try and ping our invisible friend. Will saving throw DC 15 to avoid blindness. She can't avoid the glitter outline effect though. Lasts 7 rounds. Radius of 10ft should ensure she can't get out without being coated in the stuff. Assuming the rope grab is a free action, Sunset's gonna start climbing up with her move action.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Some help, here?!" Turi shouts, trying in vain to swat at the swarming frogs as he climbs upwards.  As they pace him despite his best efforts, he reconsiders his options entirely, dropping back to the well floor and scampering into the darkness.

"Bringing the fun to you, Vee!"

*Spoiler: Turi, round "10"*
Show

*Spoiler: current stats*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 22/73 (3 nonlethal damage), *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5    
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge


Climb down one move, accelerated for 15' down.  Drop to the floor.  (1d20+12)[*30*] vs 15 to reduce falling damage by 10'.  If successful, (1d6)[*3*] nonlethal damage, and move as far as I can the rest of my turn.
If unsuccessful, that roll is lethal, and add (1d6)[*4*] nonlethal.  move action to stand up?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 10*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 13/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12 (7 currently), Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 1/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Fly 8/50 rounds

"Catch the leader if you can - the archer seems trustworthy enough for now! The archon was willing to vouch for her!" calls Vershab as he flies forward, stopping before he reaches melee with the swarm.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Double move to fly towards the swarm, but stopping before coming into melee range of it. Next round I would like to be able to fly into melee with a single move action before casting Burning Hands.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natalas jaws clench as the woman insults her ... and fails to answer her question.  She pauses a moment, deciding whether to retort when the scholars voice echoes up from below, vouching for an archer.  Nodding to herself, Natala continues flying upwards, spear ready as she does.  She casts about for signs of the last (?) cultist, a spell ready if she finds them.
_OOC - flying up full move; if she catches up, shell cast burst of radiance; otherwise shell double move to continue the chase_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (4/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Martial mastery (blind-fight, 3 of 10 rounds); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 4 rounds left); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti continues to float upward, desperately seeking for a target for her ire. Her searching eyes land on the semi-masked figure above and narrow suspiciously, but Vershab's shout seems to resolve the momentary conflict. As she continues her pursuit of the unseen foe, she barks out, "I will count you a friend- see that you don't prove me wrong."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti continues to rise upward in search of a foe. *She has had +10 move speed for the last several rounds* due to the martial blessing from Natala, I don't know if this has been being tracked.

Should she find her foe she will Smite Evil (+7 damage assuming she's not undead or evil outsider, +3 atk/AC, all if evil) as a Swift action and attack. *Attack rolls do not consider Smite Evil.*

Attack: (1d20+15)[*33*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*32*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+15)[*17*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*29*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 74/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 28, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 10, *Will* 11, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Heroism: +2 (morale) attack (net +1 with Bless) saves and skills, 493 rds remaining
Bless: +1 (morale) to Attack, 42 rds remaining
Protection From Evil: +2  (Deflection) AC and +2 resistance (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies, 40 rds remaining
Ironskin: +4 (net +3 with amulet) nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit, 37 rds remaining
War Blessing (Pick +10 mv spd or +1 to atk OR saves OR AC 1 rd), 4 rds remaining
Divine Favor: +1 (luck) to Attack/Damage, 1 rds remaining
+10 mv speed this round 



Azkin continues to follow his mistress, eyes and ears searching for a sign of their foe.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin continues to fly after Lehasti, looking for their enemy. If given some reason to think that an opponent is in range, he will attempt to actively locate with Perception: (1d20+8)[*24*].

Otherwise, a potential attack:

Attack: (1d20+5)[*12*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*9*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*11*] piercing

*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*15*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*25*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*18*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*20*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*25*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*4*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*20*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*18*] for x2 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*19*] piercing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 45/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: 42 rds, +1 (morale) to attacks, saves vs fear

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi deftly escapes the batracian swarm and lands back to take cover in the corridor. He comes across a flying Vershab, who begins to ascend in pursuit of the frogs. But he immediately notices that the swarm is now crawling downwards, chasing the young rogue, and the arcanist retreats to prepare his fiery counter-attack.

Higher up, Sunset involves a rain of luminous motes that gently fall down, some of them covering her enemy, then Natala, then herself before they disperse. Visible, or at least, located at last! Natala doesn't let this chance pass, and unleashes Ra's wrath upon the hateful masked woman.

As they emerge from the smoke, Lehasti and Azkin witness the clouds and bursts of light. They see an orange-haired stranger exchanging sharp words with Nalata, but the desert woman flies further up, into the darkness.

*Spoiler: round 10*
Show

I applied a bit of creative common sense on 2 points:
- The glitterdust area happened to be higher than Meret-Hetef's position. The dust falls down and covers her, but since it wasn't a direct hit, I'm ruling that the blinded effect doesn't apply. Some sparkles land down on Natala and Sunset, meaning they can't hide anymore either.
- Vershab's movement was going to have him end in the middle of the frogs as they're now backtracking, but I had Vershab back down a little instead. He's now in an ideal roasting position as a result.

Burst of Radiance damage (5d4)[*11*], and Refl DC17 (1d20+9)[*19*], if fail, blinded, if pass, dazzled, for (1d4)[*4*] rounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Nice trick, Tabiry. I didn't know you could do that too." Sunset realizes the implication, just as a sharp incantation from above brings into being a very similar cloud of piercingly bright motes, that covers Nalata and her. Both women shake the dusty light out of their vision, and they can see the masked woman flying upwards away from them.

*Spoiler: end of round 10*
Show


Meret-Hetef casts glitterdust as well, Will DC16
Natala (1d20+8)[*19*]
Sunset (1d20+7)[*22*] 
... Both passed

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala shakes away the glittering dust and calls forth anothe r bow, this one hovering mearby.  It immediately fires at the female cultist leader even as Natala flies upward in chase.
_OOC - Casting spiritual weapon (comp shortbow), attack leader.  Fly upwards in chase
Attack - (1d20+10)[23], Damage - (1d8+2)[10]_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (3/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Martial mastery (blind-fight, 3 of 10 rounds); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 4 rounds left); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status, Round 11*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 13/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12 (7 currently), Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 1/9 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Fly 9/50 rounds

"Turi, I will go down the leg at the split with the frightened face - you go down the opposite. If we split up I think can only attack one of us." directs Vershab as he invokes a cone of flame, roasting as many of the frogs as he can before flying backwards as described.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Burning Hands (Reflex DC 16 for half damage) on the frog swarm - (5d4)[*10*] fire damage (not counting the extra 50% damage for them being a swarm)

Then Vershab flies backwards, staying out of range of the swarm to the best of his ability (about J14).

----------


## JWallyR

As the target of her ire comes into view, Lehasti grins savagely, but her enthusiasm wanes as the glittery figure continues to rise away from her. "Azkin! Her Flight spell!" barks the paladin to her young companion, who squints upward at the retreating figure. With a nod, the cleric squints upward at the foe, praying for divine intervention- "Oh Flower of the Dawn! Cleanse away the artifice of darkness!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti flies upward toward the foe. Even with the +10 move speed from her blessing, she cannot reach the foe this turn.

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+15)[*35*]
CC: (1d20+15)[*22*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] flaming
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 74/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 28, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 10, *Will* 11, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is Flaming (1d6 fire damage) today.
Heroism: +2 (morale) attack (net +1 with Bless) saves and skills, 492 rds remaining
Bless: +1 (morale) to Attack, 41 rds remaining
Protection From Evil: +2  (Deflection) AC and +2 resistance (+1 net) Saves vs Evil enemies, 39 rds remaining
Ironskin: +4 (net +3 with amulet) nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit, 36 rds remaining
War Blessing (Pick +10 mv spd or +1 to atk OR saves OR AC 1 rd), 3 rds remaining
Divine Favor: +1 (luck) to Attack/Damage, 0 rds remaining
+10 mv speed this round 


Azkin casts _Dispel Magic_ and attempts to target an assumed Fly spell on the enemy with CL check: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Win or lose, he will use his remaining move action to follow Lehasti upward.
*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+6)[*18*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*10*] for x2 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*20*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+6)[*26*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*13*] for x2 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*18*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+6)[*14*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*9*] for x2 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*11*] piercing
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 45/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: 41 rds, +1 (morale) to attacks, saves vs fear

----------


## Gwynfrid

A sharp, involuntary yell of surprise from above rewards Lehasti's quick thinking when Azkin ends his invocation of the Dawnflower's power. The fleeing enemy leader falls, only to be met with a powerful swing of the paladin's falchion that slices her armor open and leaves a large, bloody gash in her thigh. Carefully, Natala readjusts her arrow towards the falling enemy, and finds her exposed neck. Slowly, Meret-Hetef's limp body falls down to the bottom of the well.

In the corridor below, the frogs take a wave of fire from Vershab, who then flees, as does Turi. They hear the dull _thump_ of a body hitting the floor of the well, and from the triumphant calls from their friends, they conclude the victory is theirs. The next minute is simply a game of staying out of the way of the poisonous swarm until the summoning magic expires and the creatures go back wherever they came from.

*Spoiler: end of round 11, and of combat*
Show

Reflex save DC20 (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## JWallyR

"Haha! Well _done_, Azkin!" Lehasti's triumphant shout echos the height of the well shaft. The young cleric's only reaction is to blush furiously at the high praise from his mistress before looking to minister to what wounds may be found on his various allies.

Lehasti darts down the well shaft, past the various visual blockages and varying light sources that obstruct a clear picture of the activities near the bottom, to observe that the swarm seems to be milling around but causing no harm. Satisfied that the threat to her allies is over, the paladin rises once more in search of the _second_ new, apparently friendly, arrival. Fixing her with an appraising (but not overtly hostile) stare, the paladin says in a measured tone, "It has been said that actions shout while words merely whisper. Yours tell me that you are not an enemy- but precious few friends reveal themselves in such a time and place, and I know not your face. Why are you here?" The paladin eyes the orange-haired woman with a piercing gaze; after closing her eyes in a prayerful manner, the paladin reopens them, revealing a golden shimmer that was not present before.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Detect Evil, obviously, and wait for the new arrival to introduce herself, etc.

----------


## Inspector Valin

Sunset gives Meret a small wave as she drops by. The last thing her former superior sees might be that vicious grin, glinting in the darkness. Once the body finally hits the distant ground, Sunset whistles, looking up at Azkin and Lehasti with an appreciative smile. "Well! That could've gone _far_ worse. Nice job!"

The strange archer takes a moment to retrieve a strange black arrow that has been lodged in the wall opposite the ladder, untying the length of rope from it and stowing both in her back before she starts to slowly descend back towards the ground level and the assembled adventurers. Notably, she doesn't seem inclined to bother with the ladder, fixing her bow to her back and starting to scale down the rockface. Before she can make it all the way however, a familiar figure rises up to greet her. Sunset raises one hand to try and show peaceful intent, coming to a swift halt and humming at the question. "Lot of stuff to unpack with that one, Sarry. Give me a second." 

Apparently, that second was needed to fix her outfit. Lehasti watches as the mask of the cult fades, Sunset placing it atop her head as it transforms into a wide brimmed azure hat, shaded to offset her sparkling sun-tinted hair. The leathers around her silver armor lighten in tone too, and her cape shifts from a faded crimson to a far brighter, more vibrant red.  After a brief appraisal, the archer seems content with her reworked appearance, nodding to Lehasti with a smile. 

"I've been part of Hakoteph's band for a while now. Think I was one of the first outside their inner circle. They trained me to do their dirty work: infiltration, assassination, you can probably guess the sort of thing." All of these are recited without a shred of remorse or sorrow. Yet Sunset looks away for just a second once she's done. When she turns back, the stranger seems a touch more agitated. "I wanted out. The Cult wasn't gonna let me leave, so something like this was always bound to happen. But I heard about the Relic Knights, who'd hung onto the Mask of the Sky Pharaoh so passionately. So I waited until Meret launched this little raid, and I could try and help you turn the tables on her. Figured the best way to get out safe would be to join up with people the Dead Lickers were _already_ trying to kill. Safety in numbers, right?" 

Oh, she should let them know about the boy! Sunset waves a hand upwards, towards the mouth of the pit. "They knew you'd be down here in the Repository because of some kid. Sabef. 'parrently you hired him as a guide? They left me to guard him. He's up top, unconscious and tied up." The archer chuckles. "Well, he _was_ tied up. I may have slit his bonds before coming down to join in the fun. Only seemed fair if I was gonna try and get out to give the tyke a chance to do the same, right?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Sarry = Sarenrite. Just to be clear

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab floats to the body, intent on the only cultist to remain intact upon death. "The fall killed her - we won't be able to question her easily," he mutters as Lehasti interrogates yet another newcomer. "I cannot invoke the power to speak with the dead again today and doubt the people of Tephu will allow us to carry around her corpse for tomorrow...

*Lehasti*! Is it going to upset you and your protege if I animate her corpse? I can probably manage to control her and we might get some useful information that way!" the scholar yells up at the paladin. 

"You know I find your morals confusing, but I do not want to make you unhappy with me...Oh, and while I will live, I surely need some healing before we meet any new threats. Are you done up there? Are we adopting more unexpected allies to join us? If not, kill her quickly. If we are adopting them, you should warn them about me before I accidentally insult them somehow and make things awkward..."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

When the leader was struck down by the combined efforts of Lehasti and Azkin, Natala turned back to the other archer, quietly watching as the knight arrived to question her.  She was impressed by how the Okd Gods continued to guide events, sending yet another ally to assist.  Natala is quiet for a moment, until she heard Vershab call from below.  Glancing from Lehasti to the bottom of the shaft, she said I will provide succor to the scholar, presuming you need no aid here.

Once Lehasti agreed, Natala flies down to meet the others, letting her spiritual weapon disappear.  Upon reaching the others, she approached the scholar.  I have a scroll to speak with the dead, if that would be of value ... but I wonder if it will provide much benefit for any of these cultist.  Why did she not explode, do you think?

Oh, my!  You bear the ravages of a deadly poison!  Hold still and receive the blessing of Sekhmet!

The Oracle reaches out to provide the healing power of her gods ...
_OOC - Heal V: Lesser restoration - (1d4)[4], Lesser restoration - (1d4)[1] (if necessary), CSW - (3d8+7)[22]
Religion - (1d20+9)[10] to figure out why the cultist didnt blow up; Religion - (1d20+9)[14] to determine if the speak with dead would work against the leader. 
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (2/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Martial mastery (blind-fight, 4 of 10 rounds); Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); war blessing (Lehasti, 3 rounds left); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Inspector Valin

"Kill?"

Sunset's eyes go wide - as collected as she likes to act, the archer hadn't considered the possibility that the Relic Knights would simply end her life just for the sake of expediency. She tries to smile again, chuckling at Vershab's latter postscript, but Lehasti can tell she's nervous now. Awkward indeed. *"Too late!"* Sunset calls down, though she sounds more amused than insulted. After a few seconds, she adds *"Appreciate the thought though!"*

That part of the conversation done, Sunset turns back to Lehasti, humour gone from her face. She gets the feeling the warrior wouldn't appreciate it. "You know, I'm happy to answer any questions you have. Meret might know more than me, but you'll have to drag answers out of her with magic. I actually _want_ to help you. I get not trusting me, but if I'd been trying to kill you, I wouldn't have mucked this ambush up for Meret. Isolated spot, no idea we were coming. It was too good a chance to waste."

----------


## JWallyR

A few short moments after Lehasti's eyes reopen with a golden shimmer, they suddenly widen in surprise before narrowing in a more naked suspicion as the orange-haired woman tells her tale. At the overt reference to the Sky Pharoah's mask, her eyes widen once more in shock, her mouth opening as if to speak before clamping shut, accompanied by an even more skeptical expression.




> "Sabef. 'parrently you hired him as a guide? They left me to guard him. He's up top, unconscious and tied up. Well, he _was_ tied up. I may have slit his bonds before coming down to join in the fun. Only seemed fair if I was gonna try and get out to give the tyke a chance to do the same, right?"


For a third time, the paladin's face reveals surprise and confusion, melting into another guarded expression as she attempts to gauge the newcomer. "It is _quite_ the relief that our young guide has found at worst _this_ merciful a fate. Be that as it ma-" the paladin's thought is interrupted by Vershab's shouted remarks.




> *Lehasti*! Is it going to upset you and your protege if I animate her corpse? I can probably manage to control her and we might get some useful information that way!You know I find your morals confusing, but I do not want to make you unhappy with me...Oh, and while I will live, I surely need some healing before we meet any new threats. Are you done up there? Are we adopting more unexpected allies to join us? If not, kill her quickly. If we are adopting them, you should warn them about me before I accidentally insult them somehow and make things awkward..."


Lehasti reaches up to cover her eyes with one gauntleted fist and groans quietly. Failing to completely hide her irritation, she calls down to her companion, "I don't imagine that she is likely to become any _more_ dead in the next few minutes, is she? One thing at a time, Vershab."




> "You know, I'm happy to answer any questions you have. Meret might know more than me, but you'll have to drag answers out of her with magic. I actually _want_ to help you. I get not trusting me, but if I'd been trying to kill you, I wouldn't have mucked this ambush up for Meret. Isolated spot, no idea we were coming. It was too good a chance to waste."


Returning her complete focus to the newcomer, Lehasti listens with an affect of deliberate impassiveness. "Questions have I, indeed. What sort of _evil_ cultist shows mercy to a captive boy when he is no longer of any use to her?" The paladin's tone is level, almost _clinical_ in her description of the facts as she sees them. "You bear knowledge of us that is a close-held secret... apparently, to all but this cult about which you speak with so little concern. No, stranger, I do _not_ trust you, though you have granted Sabef mercy and fought what seems to be our mutual enemy." The paladin's expression softens almost imperceptibly. "But neither will I call you my foe, for many a dark heart has been won to the light by patience and mercy."

Her expression hardening somewhat again, she continues, "You will have to understand, however, that the lives of my companions is in my charge. You seek the shelter of our wings from the predations of your former allies, which implies that you wish to join our travels. Conveniently enough, I would wish a close watch kept on any soul with such intimate knowledge of our errand as you clearly have, particularly until such a one were to prove herself an ally in truth, and not merely convenience." The paladin raises one eyebrow in a questioning expression. "Find ye such terms acceptable, or must we _negotiate_ more directly?" The paladin's emphasis, combined with a deliberate adjustment of her gauntleted hands about the grip of her flaming blade, leave very little doubt as to her intended meaning.

----------


## Inspector Valin

Sunset doesn't need long to deliberate on Lehasti's offer. She nods, swiftly and emphatically. "I'll take that. Figured you were up to something that'd keep you fighting the Sky Lord's bootlickers, so didn't expect this to be easy. Still beats going it alone." She chuckles, placing a hand to her neck. "Make no promises about the whole 'won to the light' thing, but hey, you'll be putting up with me. Least I can do is listen to you, right?"

Conversation done, unless Lehasti has further objections to offer, Sunset starts climbing down to the base of the shaft. As she goes however, she glances over at the Paladin. "Anyway, why _would_ I kill the kid? He'd never done anything to me. I'd figured you lot might want him dead since he ratted you out and everything, but that's not how you work, I get it." The archer snorts, "I ain't gonna call myself a paragon of morality, but if I just started killing people who weren't useful to me, I'd run out of people fast. _Lotta_ idiots out there."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti grunts noncommittally at the archer-woman's comments as the latter makes her way down the well shaft, her gaze following the newcomer's progress down the shaft. She gazes up toward the street level and their young guide, unseen from this vantage, with concern clearly in her eyes, then down again at her newest traveling companion. With a soft growl of frustration under her breath, the still-airborne paladin darts downward to join the rest of the party. As soon as Azkin is in earshot, she calls to him, "Azkin- it seems that young master Sabef may be in need of our aid up on the alleyway above. See to his condition, if you would." After ensuring that their newest addition's back is turned, the paladin jerks her head toward the orange-haired woman and gives her cleric companion an eyebrow-raised expression pregnant with meaning. His brows furrowed in confusion and concern, Azkin springs upward to the street level in search of Sabef.

Clearing her throat, the paladin addresses the party: "Sarenrae be praised, we are victorious this day; and while we are all wearied, She preserves us to fight again on the morrow. In addition, it seems we have _another_ new... companion on our journey." Gesturing at the newcomer, the paladin continues, "Clearly an archer of some skill, and a refugee of the dark cult that is, it would seem, our greatest foe at the moment... how shall we call you?" she turns to address the woman directly.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti is coming down to see to the remaining companions and _cough_ keep an eye on Sunset.

Azkin will head to street level and see to Sabef's condition, including basic healing (wand of CLW) if his condition places him in immediate danger, reassuring him if he becomes conscious and seems to be fearful of the Relic Knights.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The ascension up the well is a long, exhausting slog for bodies barely recovering from wounds, poison, and a terrifying fight for survival deep underground, against merciless and faceless enemies. At last, the group emerges to the surface of the earth, in a quiet, dark street. The smell in the air feels like dawn can't be too far away, although its first light is yet to appear.

Azkin easily finds Sabef's body, hastily tucked against the wall in a darker corner of the alleyway. The group's unfortunate guide is in a pitiful state,  his swollen face barely recognizable, with multiple bruises, split lips and several broken teeth, his arms and thighs covered in vicious burns, his clothing torn and blood-soaked. For an instant, Azkin fears he might not have survived the ordeal, but a touch of his healing wand causes a stir in the boy's body. He moans, in a broken voice: "Please, I beg you... no more..." It takes several more applications of the wand before he truly comes to his senses, the soothing divine power closing the worse cuts and easing the pain.

"Oh, Master Azkin, it is you! You came back to save my life! I didn't deserve it, I betrayed your trust! I'm so, so sorry!" Through tears, Sabef explains... "I couldn't take it anymore, so I talked... Such a shame on my head! It's my fault, too! I should never have read this message that I carried to you. Curiosity... Cursed curiosity got the better of me..."

----------


## Inspector Valin

The strange archer is glancing down at her ensemble after leaving the well. It takes her a few seconds, but Lehasti can see she's reverted some of the colourization process she'd used in conversation, dulling the tones of her leathers and cape to better fit a darkened city street. The orange hair still twinkles in the half-light however. The former cultist glances around the emerging Relic Knights, taking them in one by one before answering Lehasti's question. "I just went by Sunset in the cult. It still works. It's as much my name as any other"

That was unduly solemn. Pondering that makes the former cultist notice the low sobs coming from her right. Sunset gives the crying Sabef a cheery wave, hoping that would help his mood a little, before turning back to the body of the group. "You've probably got questions for me. I get that. But waiting around right next to the well with a crying boy is asking for trouble. And while fighting every single watchman in Tephu sounds like fun, I don't have _that_ many bomb arrows left." She winks at Lehasti, before returning to the conversation. "If we're talking more, it should be literally _anywhere_ else. Personally, I'd kill for somewhere with a hot meal and a nice bed, but I'll take whatever you've got. 'Not here' is the important bit."

----------


## Farmerbink

For what seems like an unreasonably long time, Turi plays an awkward game of tug-o'-war with Vershab, daring close enough to draw the amphibious vermin away from his ally before fleeing, screaming, back away just in time to avoid another dose of the death by a thousand gooey bites.  Finally, the slimy host dissolves into... _nothing?_  "Bloody _magic,_" he coughs, perhaps the most vulgar rendition of the word Vershab's yet witnessed.  Still, the immediate danger relieved, Turi carefully prowls forward, to join the rest of his companions, new and old, at the foot of the ladder.  "Strangest place I ever heard of to make new friends- and strange _names_, too." is all he comments at Sunset's appearance and Lehasti's apparent acceptance of it.  Shrugging, he puts hands to the ladder and begins to climb.  "Not... getting..  an.. any... closer..."  Try as he might to hide it, it's clear the events of the evening are wearing on the youngster- and heavily.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

After healing Vershab, Natala stares at the odd man for a moment, then nods towards the body he is standing over studying.  So as I was saying, why do you think she did not explode?  Do you think she will have enchantments that prevent her from being questioned in death?  Or perhaps will destroy her body then?  It certainly seems within the realm of the possible give. What little I have witnessed so far...

As Turi approaches, she nods her head to him, eyes noting his wounds.  Would you like me to soothe your wounds?  The gods have granted me with more to share ...

If no one else takes the opportunity to search the remains, Natala will do so, primary looking for clues.
_OOC - Let me know if more heals are needed.  And still curious if Natala has any ideas of why the leader didnt explode, or if she thinks they could question her.  

PS - Ill use that 1 for lesser restoration on Nat if no one else needs it.
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (2/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Turi is at 22/73 HP prior to healing
As Turi slinks past Natala, he turns his head only just to acknowledge her offer.  "Eh," he grunts, his noncommittal attitude rising to the surface.  Vershab and Lehasti have seen it enough times to know that he's desperate for relief, but somewhere between too prideful and stubborn to admit he needs it.  As he notes Azkin's absence, he allows himself just a bit more openness.  

"Yes, please," he asks, begrudgingly.  He pauses in his approach to the ladder just long enough to receive her ministrations and shrug in response to her other question.  "Magic is stupid, that's why."  
Back at street level, he sits on the well's edge, leaning against one of the support columns.  He breathes slowly, allowing himself to find restoration in the simple act of being.  He spares a wary, unhappy glance for their erstwhile guide, but looks to Lehasti and Vershab as the authorities in dealing with him.  His sour expression leaves little to guess about his feelings, however.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Natala moves close to administer the healing magic by touch, Vershab flinches away momentarily before sitting still and allowing the spells to be cast. Without looking at her he answers, "I think that scroll could prove useful, but I am afraid to waste it on her - it may fail because of her opposition to our cause. I think that Lehasti's protégé can cast the spell, if he has the divine power left. If not, then I think we should leave her to find what rest she can.

As for the explosions, I suspect that the higher ranking members of the cult are hypocritical and do not follow the conventions they force upon their junior members. It is a common problem with violent extremists seeking to hide their actions from those who would expose them."

*Spoiler: Healing Details*
Show

Vershab needs both Lesser Restoration spells to be at full Constitution, but I would recommend only casting one - he will heal one point of CON damage overnight. The Cure Serious Wounds brings him to 35/51 HPs, so he could probably use a couple of additional Cure Light Wounds spells, if they are available.




> *"Too late! Appreciate the thought though!"*


"*Too late for what? I was talking to the knight!*"




> "I don't imagine that she is likely to become any _more_ dead in the next few minutes, is she? One thing at a time, Vershab."


"*No, but the degree that she is dead wasn't my question - we may not get any answers out of her any other way! And this is the only thing I am doing - or not doing - right now! You aren't making much sense, Lehasti...*"

Looking somewhat flustered, the arcanist opens his handy haversack and removes a scroll and large onyx gem. "Alright, now what did Lehasti tell me that one time...'Silence does _not_ mean consent is given.' Oh...right," he mutters, looking at the scroll and gem in his hands. "Guess that means I should put these away again..."




> "..._Lotta_ idiots out there."


Vershab snorts to himself quietly.




> "Strangest place I ever heard of to make new friends- and strange _names_, too." is all he comments at Sunset's appearance and Lehasti's apparent acceptance of it.


"If I recall correctly, didn't we meet you and your brother in a crypt where you tried to blackmail us? Either we could stay down there and rot or pay you to lower the rope ladder we used to get there..." Vershab asks Turi without turning his head towards the thief.




> "Bloody _magic,_" he coughs, perhaps the most vulgar rendition of the word Vershab's yet witnessed...
> 
> "Magic is stupid, that's why."


"Magic hates it when you anthropomorphise it..." Vershab quips. "As an energy source without intellect or will, it is nonsense to describe it in such a way. Nearly as absurd as calling a skeleton bloody...though that actually is a thing, necromantically speaking..."

Before the party begins to ascend, Vershab takes the time to carefully search all of the cultist remains, looking for clues. He doesn't find any, but does find some treasure which he dutifully collects and sorts into pockets of his handy haversack. "I will need help carrying some of this - everyone grab what you can of the larger items," he says, obviously expecting some cooperation. "I will point out what is magical - if you have to leave something behind, _don't_ leave enchanted equipment..."

*Spoiler: Treasure, detailed by the DM via text*
Show

*Kept by Vershab until we divide it up*: Scrolls of Magic Missile (CL 3) x8, 
Scroll of Experitious Retreat
Wand of Invisibility (9 charges)
Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds x4
Cloak of Resistance +1 x8
23 GP

*Recommend we keep these*: Studded Leather Armor +1
Buckler +1
+1 Heavy Crossbow x8
Gilt wooden funerary mask (25 GP worth) x8
8 Masterwork Falcions

*Leave behind most likely*: Studded Leather Armor x9
160 Crossbow Bolts

Once everything is collected, Vershab silently looks down at the corpse of 'Meret-Hefet' for several moments. "Lehasti - though gruesome and rude, I must insist we do something more to her corpse. We need to behead her and keep the skull with us somehow. It may be possible to get it to answer some questions via magic - if we can accomplish it, wonderful, but we cannot allow that to be performed by our enemies..." Vershab remains at the bottom of the well shaft until the grissly deed is done, and then offers to take the head in his handy haversack (after cleaning it up as much as possible so as to avoid bloodstains on the pack). He then begins to fly up the shaft, intent on reaching the surface.

Once back outside he waits only a moment for Sabef to return to consciousness before addressing the boy. "I am not a devotee of the Dawnflower, nor am I known for being a very empathic or nurturing person," he looks at the boy, dispassionately, and begins speaking. "As such I offer you no mercy, nor gentle care. Instead, I will give you a simple choice.

You will continue to serve our party in one of two ways: Either you convince me that you will be a loyal and devoted aide, in which case we will continue to pay you, we will protect you with all the fervor and skill we can muster, and eventually you may re-earn our respect. Alternatively I will kill you and reanimate your corpse, in which case you will serve me until your bones wear themselves down to dust. I can do this - do not doubt me - and I don't say this to intimidate or threaten. It is simply the two options I will allow you. Choose one."

----------


## Inspector Valin

Sunset stands just across from Turi, resting her back against a seperate column. She glances across to Vershab and Sabef, raising an eyebrow but chuckling rather than looking angered by the situation.

"If he'd lied to Meret, she'd have killed him for it. Kept his mouth shut, she'd have probably gotten impatient, killed him anyway. If you expect him to go to his death to keep you all safe, I hope you pay him _really_ well for that aide work. How much did you get off these guys so far, kid?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Diplomacy! Thinking about it, Sabef's probably never seen Sunset unmasked before, so hopefully he doesn't know who she is. Trying to lighten the atmosphere a little, we'll see if it works.

(d20+13)[*28*] Diplomacy (Higher on my sheet, because it assumes I'd be rolling this in civilian identity)

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nods solemnly at the boy, casting the spells.  [i]Im sure you didnt need any help, but thank you for humoring me.
*Spoiler: Turi Heals*
Show

Going with 1x CSW, 1x CMW (instead of the lesser restoration) and 2x CLW
*CSW* - (3d8+7)[*17*], *CMW* - (2d8+7)[*16*], *CLW* - (1d8+5)[*12*], *CLW* - (1d8+5)[*7*] 

She also provide another three heals to Vershab, smiling at his discomfort.  
*Spoiler: Vershab Heals*
Show

Going with 3x CLW
*CLW* - (1d8+5)[*7*], *CLW* - (1d8+5)[*12*], *CLW* - (1d8+5)[*8*] 


Once they were done searching the cultist remains and gathering any treasure, Natala heads to the top to join the others.  She comments on the items Vershab identifies, We should check these items for sigils or engravings - it would not be unheard of for a cult to make their equipment.  

She watches as the others attend a boy, younger than Turi, bringing him back to the world of the conscious.  She frowned when the boy confessed his sins, but blinked in surprise when Vershab verbally assaulted the boy, giving both threat and promise.  After Sunset spoke, Natala steps forward with fire in her eyes, raising a hand to forestall more from Vershab.  

A moment, scholar ... you seem to think the boy voluntarily gave you up to the cultists.  You, who are well know as the Relic Knights, who have rubbed elbows with the Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King ... have you considered that in involving this _child_ *you* are responsible for his fate?  For these events?  Given your penchant for logic, I am taken aback by your lack of consideration.  

You have taken this boys life, and are now responsible for it.  You owe him an apology, not an ultimatum.   
_OOC - Figured Id throw some stuff in there ... might curtail other arguments ... or convolute them more!_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (3/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (1/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi snorts at Vershab's comment regarding their own introductions in the depths.  "Psh.  We weren't friends yet.  Not by a long shot."  He winks, leaving some of the onlookers more than a little curious and confused, before shouldering a few enchanted crossbows and putting his hands to the rungs. 

Back at street level, watches Vershab with an impassive gaze as the arcanist approaches and scolds Sabef, broken only to gauge Lehasti's reaction.  For his own part, Turi remains unmoved by Natala's claim, intimately familiar with the realities of life as an orphan and the risks that come with it.  Sabef knew he was in danger, and indeed expressed it to the party.  Perhaps, if he hadn't read that missive, he wouldn't have ended up in this state.  

Still, he has no intention of letting Vershab kill and reanimate their guide, though he doesn't yet move to stop it.  Frankly, he doesn't think the arcanist has it in him to do it quickly enough to not be interrupted.  

Ultimately, above all else, he's _tired._  As the Arcanist continues to pontificate, he closes his eyes, letting his head rest once more on the columns as his ears stay trained on their surroundings.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Oh, Master Azkin, it is you! You came back to save my life! I didn't deserve it, I betrayed your trust! I'm so, so sorry! I couldn't take it anymore, so I talked... Such a shame on my head! It's my fault, too! I should never have read this message that I carried to you. Curiosity... Cursed curiosity got the better of me..."


Azkin's normally serious face is wracked with concern and sympathy for the boy, not _much_ younger than himself, and obviously in all sorts of pain. "Easy, Sabef, you're safe now, and so are we. _all_ us us are safe," giving emphasis to reassure the boy of the lack of harm done. "The rest are cleaning up, but we're gonna be ok, and... we'll figure this out." He tries to smile reassuringly at the sobbing young guide, but the cleric's own lack of surety seems to creep into his expression as he awaits the rest of the party.




> "Lehasti - though gruesome and rude, I must insist we do something more to her corpse. We need to behead her and keep the skull with us somehow. It may be possible to get it to answer some questions via magic - if we can accomplish it, wonderful, but we cannot allow that to be performed by our enemies..."


Lehasti grimaces at Vershab. "I have learned vastly more than I desired to know about such conversations with the dead today... but with what we know about this ghastly cult, your way seems the course of wisdom." With a continued expression of distaste, Lehasti arranges the fallen leader's broken body in such a manner as to make light work of detaching the skull from the rest, seizing it gingerly by the hair and handing it toward the arcanist before moving to examine the rest of the paraphernalia left by the various cultists, exploded or not.

Having gathered what remains of obvious valuables, the paladin kicks off of the ground once more to follow Vershab and the others up the shaft. As she nears the top, she begins to hear the conversation echoing down from above...




> "...I will kill you and reanimate your corpse, in which case you will serve me until your bones wear themselves down to dust. I can do this - do not doubt me - and I don't say this to intimidate or threaten. It is simply the two options I will allow you. Choose one."


Gasping to herself, the paladin strains (ineffectually) to rise _faster_ to the street level. Practically bursting out of the shaft, she spins, desperately seeking for the arcanist and the object of his obvious ire. Before she can place him, however, the two _newest_ additions to their ragtag band give their own response. Darting forward, the paladin interjects, "Quite right, Natala! Had we not been in such dire need, and with little recourse, I would have sent Sabef on his merry way, unburdened by the dark knowledge that put him in the dark gaze of these foul cultists! He deserves our _gratitude_, and our protection, not threats of _more_ violence!" The paladin's tone grows stern, and she levels a disapproving gaze at Vershab.

Turning to address Sabef himself, she speaks in a much softer tone, "I am afraid that we have repaid your aid by threatening your livelihood, and your very life. Oh, how I _wish_ that you could have come to us for protection instead of falling into their foul hands!" Tears begin to wind their way through the dust coating the paladin's sun-bronzed face. "Forgive us... forgive _me_ for this misfortune that has befallen you. Please... allow us to make amends by protecting you. Have you any family, or close friends with whom you might also have been seen by these cultists?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+15)[*22*], probably to make the request that Sabef allow the party to protect him by his staying with the party, though presumably in a non-combat role.

Perhaps Sabef (and maybe a few of his family/friends?) become followers of Lehasti per Leadership?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab's gaze does not leave Sabef's smaller frame for several breaths. Turning to Lehasti and Natala he says, "Weren't you both listening? I _just_ offered him protection...Ugh!" With a huff he turns and walks several steps away, then stands with his back to the party. "There are powerful forces at work here, and his innocence is irrelevant. He is both at risk _and_ a great risk, and the stakes are too high to leave his fate to chance..." the arcanist says, barely loud enough to hear. Then, turning suddenly he looks at the party and raises his voice, all but shouting, "His weakness and our cluelessness have placed a target on our backs and likely a price on our heads. We were just ambushed because we have worked out in the open, and the enemy doesn't even know where the Mask _is_! It will only get worse from here...We must go into hiding, disguise ourselves, and try to prevent those who could give up information about us from being used by the cult, this Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather!" Vershab spits, his usually emotionless demeanor apparently overcome by the implications of the events.

"Don't you see? Because we have been so careless we have risked the Mask being captured by a cult intent on destroying our world as we know it. We have to stop being so careless, and it must start here, with Sabef. So...is he coming with us, then? Because we cannot allow him any other choice...

If we can protect the innocent without losing too much time, then fine - let's do it. If not, then the threat must be removed, one way or another. Not even death can guarantee this information is safe. Lempteph and the rest of the Pharasmins in Wati, anyone we knew there, even...Calathon...are all either at risk or are themselves a dangerous security risk now."

*Spoiler: The logic and conclusions behind Vershab's Outburst and Ultimatum*
Show

Regarding his emotional outburst, Vershab is frightened on multiple levels. Starting from personal to universal:

Vershab is wearing an artifact (The Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh) that he doesn't understand and holds a portion of the soul of a powerful (and likely evil) Pharaoh of old. The implications of this on Vershab's sanity/soul are still unknown.A cult is willing to kill for this Mask. In fact, they have killed and have attacked us on multiple occasions. They are also probably well connected (the haty-a, probably much of the Church of Nethys) and we don't know who they are.Lehasti (the only other original member of the party and Vershab's moral/emotional foundation) was nearly killed just now in an ambush because of the Mask.The rest of the party has been placed in great danger by the presence of the Mask.The Mask is directly responsible for a massive undead plague that did unknowable amounts of damage and killed many people in Wati.If the cult gets the Mask, bad things on a world-wide scale could happen.
Therefore, Vershab is frightened both personally and on a much wider scale and trying to handle the fact that the source of his fear is on his face. Right now.

Regarding Sabef, Calathon, and anyone else who knows we have the Mask:

They are in danger.They could betray the Relic Knights, providing the cult information that could lead to the end of the world.Death won't prevent them from talking.The Relic Knights can only actively protect so many people.Lehasti just agreed that leaving behind a knowledgeable enemy's head was too risky to justify.
Therefore, in the immediate future Sabef must be removed as a security risk, either by adopting him into the company or other method...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Still wincing in pain, Sabef sits on the ground, casting terrified looks left and right at the companions as they take turns threatening him and asking for his forgiveness, discussing the matter of his death along with incomprehensible theories about the survival of the world itself.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nods in appreciation at Lehastis support, turning back to stare at Vershab.  The scholar is practically apoplectic in frustration, and starts to rant.  


> "Weren't you both listening? I _just_ offered him protection...Ugh!"


Natala stands with arms on her hips and a stern look.  As you also threatened to kill him and reanimate his corpse u til his bones were dust if he couldnt convince you of his loyalty.

When the scholar started to raise his voice, ahe steps forward aggressively, eyes narrowing.  _Lower.  Your.  Voice!  Are you forgetting your own warning?  This is not a private room, but the site of a recent ambush.  These conversations are better had back in the well or Depository than out in the open. Control yourself, scholar!_ 
_OOC - Natala wont continue a shouting match in the alley.  If we move the venue, she will continue._ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 28/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon ouf choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (3/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (1/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Inspector Valin

"I agree with... you! You, new friend shiny magic person who isn't Lehasti!" The words come with a chuckle, but Sunset smiles at Nat with honest appreciation for bringing some basic reason into this conversation, before turning to the scholar to reinforce the point. "I don't have a stake in what happens to the kid, but having this argument _here_ is drawing attention to us, bringing witnesses who can hear to this spot, making us more memorable, easy to track. It's doing *exactly* the thing you are worried about... Vershab, right?" 

She glances to the other members of the group, looking for confirmation that she had the scholar's name right, before walking over to him with a smile. She goes slow, keeping her pace and her demenous as calm as she can manage. If Vershab turns, she'll try to make eye contact with him. When she speaks her voice sounds slightly different, though perhaps that's just a result of not being frivolous for a few seconds. "You're working hard to stay objective and be all rational in planning a way forward, I can tell. And I appreciate that. But you're letting your worries about the cult get the better of your judgement. You shouldn't trust decisions you make and conclusions you come to when you get worked up like this." 

The archer chortles softly, memories of the recent fight returning to her. The smile on her face starts to spread as she taps a hand to her shoulder. "Not blaming you for it. I would be *far* worse in your position, hells yes, cussing a storm and panicking. Probably would've kicked someone just to try and vent. But it's still a bad call to try and plan when you've got that feel of cold steel against your back. We should get moving and try to stay calm until we've had time to take a step back and really think. We can talk on the way if you insist, but we _really_ want no one finding us right beside the Depository's entrance after a break in. We'd make even easier targets in a cell." 

She glances across to the rest of the group, "You guys have a room or somewhere we can talk in private?"

----------


## Farmerbink

From his seat on the edge of the well, Turi looks up, his innocent-looking face a bizarre mixture of irritation and understanding _far_ beyond his years.  "Oy!  errr...  Sunset, yeah?  Didn't you say you had a safe place we could go?  We've _got_ a room, but I'm not feeling the Inn of the Desert Winds given..." he waves his hand vaguely, encompassing the ambush, escape, and subsequent argument swirling about in the darkened street- "all this.  Let's agree, for the moment, to follow her there, and figure this out somewhere that sunrise doesn't bring _loooots_ of unwanted questions, yeah?"  He gestures around the narrow street1 at the various stores, stalls, granaries, and such lining both sides.  Obviously, this isn't the place for a discussion of weight- certainly not the time.

Rising nimbly, he wriggles past his companions, new and old, to approach Sabef.  "Look, kid."  As their guide focuses on Turi, he nods, but doesn't smile.  "I'm not a whole lot older than you, buddy, but until recently, I'd have said I know a whole hell of a lot more- and I've got bad news for you.  This whole world don't give a whore's fat fart about kids like you.  Like me.  Like Azkin.  Almost every one of them would just as soon let you die  in the street to save a handful of coppers.  I got good news too, though. _We_ do.  I been there.  You made a few dumb moves, and darn near paid for it.  If you're smart-" he pauses to reaffirm the youngster's attention with a piercing gaze.  "You _are_ smart, right?  I'd hate to think we'd been paying some dolt this whole time....  Anyway, if you're smart, you just got a second chance, with an extra helping of learning opportunity.  Come with us, kiddo.  Do your learning, and maybe someday you can get those bastards back, eh?"  

The dark-skinned, lanky thief extends a hand to their erstwhile guide.  His eyes are unreadable as he waits to see if Sabef has spine enough to take it.

----------


## Inspector Valin

"I never said that! I said _you lot_ have to have a room!" Sunset protests. But the objection doesn't undercut the substance of Turi's point. The archer taps her fingers on her vambrace, pondering briefly before looking back up at the group.

"I do know a place. It's where I usually stay in Tephu. But it ain't exactly _mine_, and it ain't a guest house." She takes a long breath, before giving the group a wink and a growing grin. "It's... well, she and I go back a long way. We usually share a bed when I'm with her overnight. I dunno if she'll be okay with taking this many guests at once. I can try and talk her into it, but I'll need you guys to play along with me a bit. You all okay with that?"

Before the group can answer, Sunset adds a postscript. "And no, she's not a cultist. She's not dumb like me. She's with the College of Scribes. Her house is just a couple of streets down from their place."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti largely disregards Vershab's muttering as he steps away... and then visibly starts at the wiry arcanist's suddenly raised voice. She turns, stunned into inaction by the volume, tenor and speed of his words. Blinking furiously in an effort to follow, the paladin fails to quite marshal her thoughts before the other members of the party opine. As her newest acquaintances advocate restraint to Vershab and Turi makes common cause with Sabef, something like relief begins to creep into the paladin's concerned and weary face.




> "I do know a place...She's with the College of Scribes. Her house is just a couple of streets down from their place."


"Lead the way." The words are delivered with a martial tone of command, leaving no room for disagreement. "We have much to discuss, and this is neither the place nor the time."

Seeking out her young protege's eyes, she gives a meaningful glance toward Sabef before herself turning to approach Vershab directly. "My friend," she begins in hushed, conciliatory tones, "Have faith; if not in gods or powers, at least in my promise to see this through. We will find a way, we _must_, that does not darken our souls as to be indistinguishable from these foul cultists..." The paladin continues in like manner while gently (but firmly) beginning to steer the arcanist to follow Sunset to their hoped-for refuge.

Azkin nods at the unspoken command from his mistress, and turns to join her brother beside Sabef. "C'mon, Sabef, we've got to get you out of here. Don't worry about Vershab," he says with a softened tone, "I don't think Lehasti is going to let him get too far ahead of himself."

With a look and a bob of the head to his brother, the young cleric reaches down to grasp the still-shaken boy's hand, trusting Turi to get the other to help get Sabef to his feet. "Even if you haven't got anybody else, you've got us. 'Sides, Turi's right... somehow, those two keep pulling heroes out of street kids like the three of us, heck, out of thin air!" Favoring Sabef with a sudden grin, he continues, "Who knows, you could be next!" With an encouraging smile and one arm around the younger boy to help him steady, he sets off to follow the others towards a much-needed rest.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

In silence, Vershab nods and follows their new companion to a quiet place off the street. It is clear from his distracted expression and tense gait that he is not done discussing his concerns.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Sabef gingerly takes Turi's hand, and comes to his feet. He doesn't meet his helper's eyes, and his fear hasn't eased very much. He casts a side glance at the darkened alley. The former street urchin knows that look perfectly well, the look of someone who's calculating his chances to bolt and lose himself in the maze of streets, hoping never to be seen again. Turi coldly assesses that the guide, with his perfect knowledge of the city, would have a half-decent chance, too. But, after this fleeting moment of hesitation, he shakes his head, and responds. "I've paid plenty already, thank you. And she's probably right - he nods towards Sunset - if I hadn't been able to give them the information they wanted, I would be dead by now. I'll go with you."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala starts to follow the others, the pauses with a glance back towards the well.  She frowns, then shakes her head and holds up a hand for the others.  She keeps her voice low, eyes peering into the lightening shadows all around as she speaks.  _"A couple more points before we leave.  First, what of the bodies below?  While this place may receive few visitors, it appears to be more popular of late  no doubt based on events transpiring.  If someone finds the bodies here, what does that may for our continued investigation?  Second, as far as anyone from this cult knows, this one aside,"_ Natala nods to Sunset, _"the Relic Knights are dead, or soon will be.  Is this an opportunity to at least obfuscate your current whereabouts?  If her loyalties are still unquestioned with the cult, perhaps she could report back that the Knights were dealt with, even at great cost to the cult.

I know some of this discussion can be addressed in a secure location, but in order to prepare the 'story' we might need to deal with any remains below to convince others.  I am also a bit concerned that we would consider bringing yet another person into the complexities of this situation  even if you do share a bed.  As the boy has shown, all it does is put the person at risk."_ 
_OOC - Sorry, but some of these thoughts just struck me and I wanted to address them before we leave the location 
PS - I think Natala will take the extra healing spell that Vershab didn't need.  Also, still want to know if any of the weapons/armor/equipment from the cultists are either marked/engraved with identification of some sort  or damaged in any way._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 36/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (3/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (1/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); Bless (+1 attack/save vs fear, minutes); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Inspector Valin

> _"As far as anyone from this cult knows, this one aside,"_ Natala nods to Sunset, _"the Relic Knights are dead, or soon will be.  Is this an opportunity to at least obfuscate your current whereabouts?  If her loyalties are still unquestioned with the cult, perhaps she could report back that the Knights were dealt with, even at great cost to the cult._


"This one?"

The tone of address raises an eyebrow from Sunset, but she refrains from further commentary for the moment, starting to explain as the group continue on their way. "The problem with that is the Mask. _That_ was the assignment. That's the whole reason the Cult is after you, at least as far as I know. 'Kill you all and take it from your cold dead hands' was just the most efficient way of getting it. If I go back with the Knights dead but no mask, they'll just send me out again to find it. They'll be looking for any trace of you and where you might've hidden it, and the whole ruse will be revealed soon enough. _Especially_ if you plan on crossing their path again."

"And no. Giving them the thing to sell the lie is a bad idea. It probably _would_ get them off your tail for a while but..." The archer waves her hands through the air, "Well, you probably know better than me! *I* don't know what the bloody thing does! I just figured given how bad they want it, it's powerful. Probably blows up all of Sothis or something."




> _"I know some of this discussion can be addressed in a secure location, but in order to prepare the 'story' we might need to deal with any remains below to convince others.  I am also a bit concerned that we would consider bringing yet another person into the complexities of this situation  even if you do share a bed.  As the boy has shown, all it does is put the person at risk."_


"Thought about that." Sunset doesn't sound surprised at the question, but she takes a second to marshal her thoughts before beginning to explain. "It was always a risk if I was going to run from the Cult. Anyone I cared about could be a target. Merchant, lover, family. They'll probably burn down my favorite drinking den just to rub it in, the bastards."

The brief attempt at humour falls flat. Sunset sighs. "Tabiry knows about 'em. She knows I was planning to run. She didn't object - she's too good a person for that. Bringing you to her wasn't the plan, but..." The archer waves a hand behind them. "Well, you were in the Dark Depository. You're researching something around the Mask, the Cult, I dunno. But she's a historian and a researcher. She might be more actual help to your objectives than I am."

She looks away from the group, taking in the street ahead as she speaks. "Risk verses reward. Sucks, but that's how you have to think sometimes."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi looks confused for a moment by Sunset's response.  "Huh?  I musta misheard..."  As he listens further, he nods in acknowledgement, willing, for now, to trust his newfound companion- or at least giving that appearance.  

For a long moment, he wonders if Sabef is gonna bolt.  The kid _might_ actually make it... but he'd be nothing more than Turi and Azkin used to be- and he wouldn't have the good fortune of a brother on the streets.  Not good odds.  He tries to mask his relief when instead their guide takes his hand, and the rogue helps lift him to his feet.  "Think you made the right call, boyo," he mutters.  "Let's go."

He wanders near the rear of the group, mostly watching the adults discuss the details.  "Vershab already took care of the bodies," he comments.  At the arcanist's glance of surprise- after all Turi wasn't there to witness it- the youngster shrugs.  "You always do.  That's kinda your thing.  Heh, _I_ ain't gonna fight you for it."  He merely shakes his head as mention of selling the ruse with the mask comes up.  _Never gonna happen.  No way, no how.  Things too bloody powerful to let it out of their sight, even for a moment.  Errr, figuratively speaking anyway._

Turning to Sunset, he interrupts for a moment.  "Hey, She's your friend.  If push came to shove, I'm more than capable of handling a few nights on the street again, or coming up with a convincing disguise for most of us.  Say the word and she never has to know the details."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "...[The Mask] Probably blows up all of Sothis or something."


"Remember what happened in Wati recently? The walking dead were a result of a necromancer getting hold of the mask and misusing its power," inserts Vershab, quietly enough for only the party to hear.




> "Tabiry...might be more actual help to your objectives than I am."


*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local)*
Show

(1d20+9)[*26*] to remember anything about a local sage named Tabiry.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti snorts dismissively at the idea of allowing the Mask out of their sight.




> "Tabiry knows about 'em. She knows I was planning to run. She didn't object - she's too good a person for that. Bringing you to her wasn't the plan, but..."


Lehasti's face is uncharacteristically drawn. "As young master Sabef proves, mere innocence is not enough to protect one from the clutches of this cult. I know not what measures you have taken to protect this friend," the paladin says to Sunset, "but I suspect that if they do not already know of your relationship, they will soon discover it when they realize that their mission tonight has failed. The danger is already upon her; she can but choose her response to it."

"Although... you say that the cult sought the Mask that we hold. Who else knows- or even suspects- that we bear that burden? I am not accustomed to subterfuge," the paladin's brows furrow in thought and concern, "but if secrecy is the price we must pay for the safety of innocents, then pay it we must."

----------


## Inspector Valin

> Turning to Sunset, he interrupts for a moment.  "Hey, She's your friend.  If push came to shove, I'm more than capable of handling a few nights on the street again, or coming up with a convincing disguise for most of us.  Say the word and she never has to know the details."


Turi's words seem to take Sunset aback. She blushes, unsure of just what to say to that at first. It takes her a second to recapture her breath, and she laughs, trying to play the moment off. "'preciate the concern. But at minimum, you _should_ talk. Tabs might be able to help you, and I can guarantee she'll listen. Even if you don't stay at her place, having a word might help clear up whatever you're trying to work out."




> "Remember what happened in Wati recently? The walking dead were a result of a necromancer getting hold of the mask and misusing its power," inserts Vershab, quietly enough for only the party to hear.


Sunset blinks. Then sighs. "Greeeat. That's just what we need. More shamblers. This place is gonna turn into a second Geb at this rate."




> Lehasti's face is uncharacteristically drawn. "As young master Sabef proves, mere innocence is not enough to protect one from the clutches of this cult. I know not what measures you have taken to protect this friend," the paladin says to Sunset, "but I suspect that if they do not already know of your relationship, they will soon discover it when they realize that their mission tonight has failed. The danger is already upon her; she can but choose her response to it."
> 
> "Although... you say that the cult sought the Mask that we hold. Who else knows- or even suspects- that we bear that burden? I am not accustomed to subterfuge," the paladin's brows furrow in thought and concern, "but if secrecy is the price we must pay for the safety of innocents, then pay it we must."


Sunset is silent at Lehasti's first words. She was mostly telling the archer what she already knew, and was already guilty about. At her question, the former cultist pauses, pondering the matter. "Meret knew. Someone told her, so they presumably told the rest of the cult. I don't think most of us knew a ton about who the 'Relic Knights' _are_, just that you were a bunch of adventurers with a sacred relic of the pharaoh. But whoever knew you took the mask might have more information than that. Meret seemed to know who she was looking for."

"Ask me, skulking around's counterproductive. Useful short term but you can't hide forever, and the Cult's just as interested in staying covert. You're worried about them, but they're worried about the Ruby Prince and the other Great and Good of Osirion. Might be worth sticking to the light instead. They were able to go after you tonight because you were somewhere you weren't supposed to be, and that gave them an opening. If the sky lickers start having to pull moves like that in broad daylight, in the midst of a crowded city, people are gonna be asking about 'em. And they do *not* want that."

Sunset chuckles, before finally managing to return Lehasti a grin. "Doesn't Sarenrae have a saying about that? "Shadows fear the sun" or something?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Gwyn, hope this is right, if not I'm happy to edit. Sunset's not willfully holding back here

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab pipes up again, saying, "Secrecy or the utter annihilation of the cult seem our only options. Either we leave the light well enough to avoid their notice again or we bring them into the light and let it burn them to ash...Personally I have no qualms with going on the offensive, but we will need a starting point. How many living cultists do you know, Sunset? Where do they sleep?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala follows the others, pulling up her hood up and scanning the streets.  She listened to the hushed whispers of the others, wondering a number of things.  After Vershabs question, she nodded.  _I have some more questions about your ex-compatriots.  What is their purpose?  Is it simply centered around the, uh, Esse Pee, or are there other tenets to their fanaticism?  How far spread is the organization and how structured is it?  How do they communicate between cells?_

She also turns to Lehasti, asking _Ive heard the, ah, item mentioned a few times - where is it?  What are you planning to use it for?  And why havent you destroyed it yet?_

As they moved through the streets, Natala peers at Sabhef.  _Did you have any recommendations on how to move trough the city I observed?  For all these empty streets, Id feel better having these discussions someplace a little more private, or out of the way._
_OOC - Just joining the conversation_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 36/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (3/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (1/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab turns to look at Natala with a confused expression. After several seconds of intense thought, he nods and says, "You are concerned with eavesdropping...that is wise. As for..._it_...we cannot destroy it without bringing together the other missing pieces of its original owner's soul. Also, think to the spell colloquially known as 'Speak with Dead' - this spell is generally only a spell granted to clergy by a deity. Yet I am not such a clergy and used this power earlier. This power is granted to me by..._it_. Do you understand?" 

Turning back to Sunset he asks another, more direct question, "Sunset, we haven't even asked and confirmed, but is this cult the Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather or something that came after? What do they call themselves now? Are they afiliated with the Church of Nethys?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the group walks the streets, a faint change in the sky's color announces the coming sunrise. The deserted streets begin to see a few folks passing by, workers on an early shift or tradesmen getting ready to open their shops. The groups attracts a few puzzled stares, owing to the bloodstained and singed appearance of their clothing.

----------


## Inspector Valin

Sunset is starting to find this more difficult. She takes a long breath. "Give me a second. We're almost at Tabiry, and then we won't have to worry about eavesdropping. I can just start talking from the top."

Soon enough, the party has arrived at the townhouse. A fairly decent building, small but with a couple of stories to its name. Sunset leads the group into an alleyway at its back, before waving a hand up at the second floor, where the faint light of a candle can be seen through shutters. "Okay. I'll go through the window. Don't worry - it's how I usually come in. I'll explain that you're here, and try and talk Tabs into letting you stay."

She's about to start climbing up the side of the building, but first pauses and looks between the Relic Knights, "Just... give me a minute to explain it all to her. All right? Tonight's been... kinda a lot."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> The groups attracts a few puzzled stares, owing to the bloodstained and singed appearance of their clothing.


As they walk, Vershab casts a cantrip (Prestidigitation) and quickly cleans everyone's clothes of the worst of the stains and burns, continuing the action as he walks (momentarily a bit slower) until the stares decrease back into the normal curiosity of the common folk.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Doesn't Sarenrae have a saying about that? "Shadows fear the sun" or something?"


Lehasti nods sagely. "Dawn's first light does indeed herald the conquest of all darkness. I..." the paladin lapses into thoughtful silence. "Oh, for a day when innocents no longer need fear the predations of war, even just war between the forces of darkness and of light."




> "Okay. I'll go through the window. Don't worry - it's how I usually come in. I'll explain that you're here, and try and talk Tabs into letting you stay. Just... give me a minute to explain it all to her. All right? Tonight's been... kinda a lot."


Lehasti eyes the environs uncertainly. "Please hurry, as best you can." Her eyes follow the strange woman appraisingly as she begins to scale the wall, but the paladin says nothing more.

----------


## Inspector Valin

Sunset doesn't think twice, or look back. She scampers upwards, rolling through the window with a grin and a cry of *"Missed me?"* Those below can hear a sharp slap, before someone closes the shutters. Still, through them the group can hear a muffled but pleasurable moan, then see a flash of golden light burst through cracks in the portal, accompanied by... a peal of trumpets?

After that, there's a couple of minutes of activity, seemingly spread across the house, before finally the front door opens and a new figure steps through. "Err.. You're the Relic Knights, correct?"

Tabiry looks... _spectacularly_ unimposing. She's a full head shorter than Sunset, hair raised in a high knot leaving her face plain. It's easy to tell she lacks her counterpart's toned muscles too. She's clad in a simple woolen black robe, without adornment or ostentation, the sort that might be given to a junior scribe rather than a respected scholar of Osirion's history. She glances around the group, on edge merely at this _conversation_, but tries her hardest to smile.

"Come in. Please. I'm making hot strawberry tea, and have mugs warming by the fire. We can... talk over that."

Assuming the knights are willing to acquiesce to this, the Scribe leads them into a humble but well made home, seating them around her dining table and busying herself with a kettle. The candles have been freshly lit, and a good number of manuscripts decorate the many small tables and shelves across the house. Beside the pots and hearth of Tabiry's kitchen rests a series of beakers, mortar and pestle resting on humble brick along with a series of component and extract jars. It seems this historian has some talent at alchemy. A few small vials look suspiciously similar to those Sunset makes use of with her bomb arrows.

Soon enough Tabiry has her mugs in order, beginning to serve each of the Knights in turn. A glance to the mantle indicates that she's made seven mugs, and each member of the group soon has one. Tabiry joins them at the table once she's done, placing her own mug down with a sigh. "Hope... hope this is okay. I don't get many visitors."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi plods along sullenly while most of the conversation dwindles.  He makes special care to note Natala's understanding (or not) of Vershab's point.  

In the alley behind Tabiry's house, Turi watches with unabashed awe as Sunset makes short work of the wall, despite the distinct lack of stairs, ladder, or even particularly decent handholds.  "I- what?"  His jaw slacks slightly agape, until the woman disappears into the window.  He's too impressed to even chuckle at the apparent greeting, and spends a few moments looking at his dirty hands as if they've somehow betrayed him.  

Several minutes later, Turi is quick to accept Tabiry's invitation.  "I mean, that's why we're here, eh?"  He saunters through the open door, momentarily displaying his distinct ignorance of etiquette and proper form.  He reclines lazily in one of the indicated chairs and kicking off his boots before raising a pair of fairly ripe feet to the table.  With a push, the chair becomes balanced precariously on its back legs, and the young rogue takes up a nearly horizontal position before eagerly snatching up the cup of tea.  He sips once.  Twice.  And sighs, as sleep threatens to take him right then and there.  



> "Hope... hope this is okay. I don't get many visitors."


"Hmm?  'Sfine..." The youngster mutters, starting briefly and blinking his eyes in rapid succession in a vain effort to dispel the fatigue.  "Say, where's that Sunset chick?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> He reclines lazily in one of the indicated chairs and kicking off his boots before raising a pair of fairly ripe feet to the table.


Vershab wrinkles his nose and casts Prestidigitation again, this time directed at the offending feet, and once the magic cleans them enough to mute the smell breathes deeply and sighs.

To their hostess he asks, "I actually have something I have been meaning to try for some time - may I use your kettle?" From his pack he pulls out a small bar of chocolate, wrapped carefully in wax paper and carefully breaks off a small portion. Mixing it with some water and sugar he heats the concoction, pours it into a glass, and sits down, sipping at the drink quietly with a smile on his face (for the first time in several hours).

----------


## Gwynfrid

During the time it takes to get to Tabiry's place, Sabef looks out in every direction with worried eyes, turning his head this way and that as if expecting an attack any moment. When the group arrives at its destination, a sigh of relief is his reaction as he wastes no time accepting their host's invitation to step inside, and a grateful, tired smile is his way of silent thanks to her as he sips the offered tea. He turns to Natala: "You asked me a question for advice, Ma'am. It's an honor, I appreciate it. Unfortunately, I don't think I can help much with traveling unnoticed in Tephu. I know how to do it, right. But not with a big group like that, with casting magic, with armor and weapons and everything. Only on my own, walking as light as possible. I'm sorry."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nods hesitantly as Vershab speaks, quieting down as Sunset leads them to her friends domicile.  Once there, she watched in confusion as the other archer slipped up the wall and called in to someone.  She glances at the others, then back up to the window as they stood in awkward silence.   When the door opened and a fairly unassuming woman opened the door, Nat nodded in greeting and followed the others in.  

She stood for a moment as the group gathered around the table, uncertain if she should sit or remain standing.  She opted for the later and took a cup of tea, holding it for warmth and the smell, but not sipping yet.  She glanced around the room, trying to gauge what sort of person this Tabiry was.  When Turi asked about Sunset, Natala frowned, glancing around.  Funny, she didnt hear anything ...

Setting down her tea abruptly, Natala clears her throat.  I, too, would like to know where and. Sunset has gone.  She was going to share some information with us...
_OOC - Looking around the house.  Nat is a little nervous that they are being tricked ... perhaps Tabiry khans betrayed Sunset and the group.  Something is weird._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 36/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (3/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (1/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Inspector Valin

Tabiry follows Vershab's movements, quietly fascinated with the man's brew. She looks like she's considering asking him for the recipie before thinking better of it and falling back to the table. She smiles around the group at first, but as the questions mount she starts to frown.

"Yes, well. I sent her away."

She takes a long sip of tea at that. She looks down at that, rather than meeting the gaze of the Relic Knights. "Sunset wasn't happy about it. She's told me she doesn't think you trust her, and this will make it worse. I can understand that. But I can see the other side of this situation. While she's important to me, to you she's just a cult member who pled for her life. I'm not sure I trust you with _her_. You're a tight knit group. She'd be the expendable one. Someone that wouldn't weigh on you if she got killed."

Those words make Tabiry herself shudder. She's not used to this, and doesn't seem to relish even having this conversation. She finally looks up, glancing around the table. "Sorry. That was more hostile than I intended." She looks less powerful, more desperate, imploring. She'd perhaps not taken the news of Sunset's flight as well as could've been hoped. "I _want_ to trust you. But I'd like to talk to you first. Learn more about what you're planning to do, get a better sense of who you are. Please, just... put my mind at rest, before I send her off with you." 

Finally getting the words out, Tabiry takes a long breath, one filled with strawberry vapors. The sweetness is a comfort. She leans back in her chair. "Sunset's told me a lot about the Cult of the Forgotten Pharaoh, and I have the education she lacks. I can answer anything she can. And because she insisted, she left something to show that this wasn't her choice." Standing, Tabiry moves to open a cupboard near the table. At its base rests a familiar looking longbow, still glinting with a trace of fire magic, along with the matching quivver.

"You know Sunset wouldn't have left herself vulnerable willingly. She really wants you to trust her."

----------


## Farmerbink

> Vershab wrinkles his nose and casts Prestidigitation again, this time directed at the offending feet, and once the magic cleans them enough to mute the smell breathes deeply and sighs.


Turi starts again, as an unfamiliar sensation washes over his feet.  "Dang, _that's_ neat.  Thanks, V."  His eyes close again as he staves off sleep.




> "Yes, well. I sent her away."


One eye pops open, and its brow rises precipitously.  He doesn't interrupt her quiet stream of consciousness, though.  He purses his lips, listening carefully and his eager expression banishes any impression of exhaustion.



> "You know Sunset wouldn't have left herself vulnerable willingly. She really wants you to trust her."


A low whistle pierces the heavy silence as Turi eyes the longbow.  He leans forward, returning his feet to the floor with an expression that mingles confusion and awe.  "I'm not gonna pretend to understand exactly what you mean," he mutters, placing a hand on the kukri handle protruding from a bandolier.  "But I'd just about sooner die than leave these behind somewhere."  He turns to Tabiry expectantly.  "Sunset said she was gonna 'start talking from the top.'  I guess we should ask _you_ to do that, now?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So I'm pretty sure _I_, the player, understand some aspects of what's happening here.  Are there details we need to know in terms of the mechanics of our characters understanding (or not) the dual personality thing?  It seems implausible, at best, for familiar companions to remain tricked by the ability for very long, but I don't want to present responses that are inconsistent with the rules.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Err.. You're the Relic Knights, correct?"


Lehasti eyes the simple figure appraisingly, almost suspiciously. She blinks slowly, and when they reopen her eyes give off a golden shimmer as she scrutinizes the tiny woman before her. Relaxing almost imperceptibly, the paladin answers, "At your service. And you must be Tabiry...?"

Accepting the proffered invitation, Lehasti steps across the threshold, briefly scanning the rooms which present themselves, before beckoning the rest of the party to follow. Azkin helps to walk Sabef into the humble-seeming home, guiding him to a spot near Turi, where likewise the young cleric seats himself before accepting a refreshment from their host and gingerly sniffing at its delicate scent before breathing it in more deeply, his momentary suspicions seemingly abated. Lehasti, on the other hand, accepts a mug without comment, but makes no apparent effort to familiarize herself with its contents; instead continuing to scrutinize the environs, her eyes casting about.




> _I, too, would like to know where and. Sunset has gone.  She was going to share some information with us..._





> "Yes, well. I sent her away."


Lehasti's eyes narrow in a flash of anger that seems to go unnoticed by their host, and indeed, the party at large.



> "Sunset wasn't happy about it. She's told me she doesn't think you trust her, and this will make it worse. I can understand that. But I can see the other side of this situation. While she's important to me, to you she's just a cult member who pled for her life. I'm not sure I trust you with _her_. You're a tight knit group. She'd be the expendable one. Someone that wouldn't weigh on you if she got killed."


Lehasti's eyes narrow, but she says nothing as their host continues.




> "Sunset said she was gonna 'start talking from the top.'  I guess we should ask _you_ to do that, now?"


"A moment, Turi-" the paladin interjects suddenly. "You will have to forgive me, but, simply put, I do _not_ trust her, nor do I find myself particularly inclined to trust _you_, or your judgment in throwing your lot in with one whose heart carries the stain of evil." She eyes their host sternly. "You say she wishes to be trusted! So too do the foulest of frauds and the nastiest knaves, that they may ply their trades undetected."

Setting aside her forgotten tea, the paladin raises her tabard, emblazoned with the flaming ankh of Sarenrae. "Boldly and proudly have I marched, carrying the mark of the Dawnflower as the sign and seal of my calling. The weight of every life- good _and_ evil- that has ended on my watch hangs heavily on my heart. "Sunset", as she chooses to call herself, has cast herself upon our mercy, seeking the protection of _my_ arms against the dark cult that she no longer claims." Releasing her tabard, the paladin continues, "I _fear_ less the weight of life upon my conscience than for these many lives now in my charge." She gestures around the room to the other adventurers.

"She wishes to be trusted? Good, and I wish to be convinced that she is worthy of trust- and that burden seems to have fallen to you. What guarantee can _you_ give that she is not a pawn in a greater scheme to gather us under your roof to be easy prey for an even larger band than that from which she 'saved' us just hours ago?" The paladin's accusation hovers in the suddenly tense air.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala stands quietly as Lehasti voices her opinions.  The oracle agreed with the paladin - there was something strange going on here.  Had Sunset and Tabiry art them up to turn them over?  Or perhaps find the mask?   She glanced at the group, who seemed either engrossed I. Their drink, or staring at the plain woman with no small amount of suspicion.  

I dont think any of us know your friend well enough to say what she would or would not be willing to leave behind.  All I know was she promised to tell us more about the cult; but mere minutes after our arrival, you have deemed us a danger and sent her away.  How much could she have said to warrant that reaction?  And if you fear for her, what would you do?  No offense, but at first glance she  seemed more than capable of handling herself.
_OOC - Something is off - Sense Motive to figure out what is going on (+8 mod)_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 36/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (3/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (1/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Inspector Valin

"Just that there'd been some tension. She'd told me about the basics in the past - what little she knew of you before tonight. The rest is my interpretation. Or more accurately, my fear."

Fears that, to Tabiry, seem to have been proven regrettably at least somewhat justified. The scholar sighs, "You've every reason to be suspicious. Perhaps this was the wrong choice. But consider it from this aspect." She tilts a hand, indicating the bow a second time. "Sunset didn't _want_ to leave. I made her. This whole encounter was my idea. Thus your idea that I am a pawn does not follow. If there is some deception or trick, I would be the one tricking both her and you. I would be the one sitting here, with no weapons, armor or magic to hide behind, facing off with a group of seasoned adventurers who now think I'm masterminding a threat to their lives or the things they care about. Who would be the first to die, when the trap sprung closed."

It's a great sign of respect, if you think about it that way. The scholar chuckles, before giving Lehasti a more somber look. "I... am not strong enough to _want_ to be in this position. I have no wish to die. I'd rather be sitting alone upstairs, redrafting my thoughts on Nethite influence on early pharaohs." Gods, that sounded nice about now. Tabiry sighs, "I'm here because I care about Sunset's wellbeing. Because I want her safe, and to be with people I trust."

She looks down at her feet beneath the table, muttering. "And... because I want to help you too, if I can. Whatever you want has to be better than the Cult."

Tabiry is silent for a second, before a point occurs to the historian. "Oh! I can offer one brief aspect of proof. Though I don't know how much use it will be to you." She turns, and pulls at the back of her robe - just enough to reveal the nape of her neck and skin between her shoulderblades. Tabiry explains without turning around, "Those devoted to the Forgotten Pharaoh have his cartouche carved upon their back in a sacred rite. It's a sign of loyalty, of willingness to die in the service of the Cult and its promised leader."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala taps her teeth with one finger, considering what was said.  It seemed this meeting had been pre-arranged, which in and of itself was disconcerting.  Did that mean Sunset and Tabiry knew in advance about the ambush?  If so, why wait to turn on the cult and risk someone dying instead of just approaching the Relic Knights?  What if they instigated the attack?  Then it could be they wanted this Mask for themselves.  The woman did appear harmless ... but that spoke more to what the hidden dangers might be - it would be ridiculous to presume Tabiry couldnt handle herself ... or didnt have back-up.  

The real question was why she changed the players involved if the woman was trying to build trust.

I wonder at your decision to send away your friend.  If this is an exercise in garnering trust, why send away the one person who earned a chance to speak, in favor of all this ... theater?  You arent helping Sunset, but rather creating more suspicion and paranoia.  Havent the cultists done that enough?  

What have you heard of the Knights?  If you truly thought they were better than a murderous cult, then perhaps you should treat them as that.  Whatever Sunset told you about this group, she should have mentioned Lady Lehasti and her code as well - that is to say, you should know she would give you a chance to plead your case.

The red-haired prophetess leaned back, silent for the moment in contemplation of the situation.
_OOC - figures Id drop a post while I can_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 36/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (3/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (1/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Azkin - do you have the divine power to prepare and cast another spell today? Colloquially it is often called 'Zone of Truth' and could likely clear up much of the mistrust around the room," Vershab suggests, his eyes closed as he enjoys his drink. Despite his relaxed appearance, it is clear the arcanist has been listening to the discussion, though he has little else to add to the conversation.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi listens intently, though it quickly becomes apparent that the bickering isn't all that productive.  "Well, for the moment we're all sitting here.  And if we don't die in a day or two, the tea wasn't poisoned," he adds, rolling his eyes a hair playfully.

"So can we make with the 'starting from the top?'  I don't figure any assurance she can give will be good enough, and without Sunset here I'm not sure I even know how miss Tabiry could give us concrete proof?  So let's get on with it, and if her story makes sense, we can decide to act on it or not, later, eh?"  He eyes Natala emphatically and Lehasti only slightly less so, hopeful that they'll give the scholar time and benefit of the doubt to at least hear her out.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti watches Tabiry speak with narrowed suspicious eyes... but as the latter continues, her brows soften until her expression more strongly resembles a look of confusion. Blinking through her fatigue from the night's festivities and the somewhat oblique response to her pointed questions, she risks a sidelong glance to her cleric companion. Azkin's response is a nodescript shrug.




> "Azkin - do you have the divine power to prepare and cast another spell today? Colloquially it is often called 'Zone of Truth' and could likely clear up much of the mistrust around the room."


Lehasti's eyes widen in surprise, and she turns to Azkin with a questioning expression, answered by a sheepish smile and a curt node. "Well," the paladin begins in a nonchalant voice, "with thanks to Vershab for his piercing insight and dizzying knowledge of magic, both arcane and divine, it seems we have the means at our disposal to settle these concerns. Azkin...?" She gestures at the cleric expectantly.

"Ah, well," he stammers briefly, "It takes... a few minutes. Excuse me..." with an apologetic nod in the general direction of the party, Azkin retreats to a far corner of the room to sit, cross-legged, with his spear laid across his legs. Spreading his arms, palms-upward in a gesture of supplication, he lifts his face as though basking in the light of a freshly-risen sun in prayer.

With a look of mild annoyance, Lehasti turns to face Tabiry. "In the meanwhile, I suggest that we begin, per young master Turi's suggestion at 'the top'." Raising one eyebrow in a questioning manner, the paladin stares expectantly at the scholarly woman.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala raises an eyebrow at Turis comments, frowning slightly as Lehasti spoke.  Once the Paladin has said her piece, all eyes turned back to Tabiry, waiting for her story, as it was.  Natala remains silent; it seems the Relic Knights has become more open minded outside the Depository ... and a might more forgiving.
_OOC - letting this play out a bit more ..._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 36/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (3/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (1/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (1/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 3/6; AW: 5/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit Shield (+6 armor; 1 hr); poisoned (-1 Con)

----------


## Gwynfrid

*I'm going to post a copy of what went on at Mythweavers here, one page at a time. Please wait until I'm done before you resume posting.
*

_Page 1/5
_
*Spoiler: posted by Gwynfrid*
Show

While exploring the Dark Depository for clues about the Sky Pharaoh, the Relic Knights were joined by a Natala, the Daughter of the Desert, whose quest appeared to be closely related to theirs. On their way out, they were ambushed by the deadly Cult of the Forgotten Pharaoh, a band of masked, arcane and weapon-wielding murderers. The battle might have taken a turn for the worse, were it not for the utterly unexpected appearance of someone who wanted to help them: Sunset, a cultist who apparently had second thoughts about a career in murderous conspiracy and decided to turn coat and ask them for protection from the Cult. Together, they managed to vanquish the cultists, and form the beginning of an alliance on this somewhat shaky basis.

Sunset had saved the life of Sabef, the Relic Knight's city guide in Tephu, who had been captured by the Cult and tortured into revealing the Knights' location. Not wishing to be seen in the streets as daylight started to appear, the group made for Sunset's abode as a temporary refuge away from prying eyes. Sunset explained that she lives with Tabiry, a scholar in the Academy of Scribes. Tabiry welcomed them and seemed prepared to answer their questions. But the unexpected disappearance of Sunset from the scene caused the Relic Knights' to question their trust in these newfound allies. When we resume the course of our story, Tabiry is trying her best to explain...


*Spoiler: posted by Inspector Valin*
Show

Tabiry takes a long, final gulp of tea - her past elegance deserting her briefly. Emptying the mug, she places it down upon the table and takes a deep breath before beginning. "Well, to start with, viewing the cult as a religious organization is... something of a mistake, though I can understand the logic."

"Following the end of Kele****e occupation, there was widespread interest in a rediscovery of Osirion's past. It's most evident in the renewed worship of the old gods, but amidst scholars such as myself, historical societies started to emerge dedicated to the various ancient pharaohs. They study the past, reflect on those who came before and investigate sites erected in such bygone eras." Tabiry sighs, a faraway gleam in her eyes as she warms to this theme. "We live in the shadow of our nation's glory in so many ways - who would not long for the time that the Four Pharaohs of Ascension walked the earth, raising mighty legions of seraphs and wonders in their struggles against the Tekritanin League? Who doesn't want Osirion to recapture the wonder of our ancient days?"

Tabiry drifts away, lost in her own imagination briefly. Little motes of light seem to dance in front of her eyes. Once she returns to reality, she coughs, trying not to blush as she continues. "The followers of the Forgotten Pharaoh are similar to such an organization, but far more driven and immediate. And extremely ruthless." She can't help a slight shudder at that part. "Most members of the group possess some degree of arcane magic, which they attribute to the power of the pharaoh. They view their actions as still serving his interests, and that by doing so they will enable him to return to power over the Ruby Prince, with they his favoured, immortal servants."

The scholar sighs. "It sounds insane. But when set against other pharaohs of history, the concept of the Sky Pharaoh enduring somehow is not to be underestimated. Or perhaps the figures behind the group intend to revive Hakoteph as a figurehead of sorts."

She frowns, pondering the matter. Once again, she's drifting. She needs to stay focused on the Cult, not their background. Practicalities first and foremost. "Most members of the group are integrated into society - they wear masks when conducting business to limit exposure, and use their magic to stage meetings in public spots. Sunset suspects that the leader of the cult in Tephu is a man by the name of Khabekh-shu. They numbered about a dozen until recently, when more cultists arrived from Wati bearing news of a band of adventurers who bore a sacred mask."

At this last point, Tabiry finally permits herself a smile. "Judging by your survival, I take it they didn't fair too well."


*Spoiler: posted by Farmerbink*
Show

As Tabiry begins her commentary, Turi listens attentively over the rim of his still-steaming but mostly untouched tea. He takes several sips, narrowing his eyes as he attempts to follow her scholarly lingo. After setting the historical scene, it's all the youngster can do to keep his eyes open.

When Tabiry betrays her own interests, Turi's wanes in full. Little could be less inspiring for a young urchin, recently thrust into a spotlight of legendary proportions and even more recently revealed to be perhaps the progeny of royalty than a historical reminiscing of bygone glory days. Between that and the events of the evening, fatigue wins the day.

As such, when Tabiry replies jokingly of the groups survival, it takes his brother's quiet cough to stir him into consciousness again. "Hrmm?" he sputters. "What'd I miss?" He glances to Lehasti and Vershab, more for verification that they, at least, were listening, before nodding silently at their unthreatened expressions and lapsing back into sleep.


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

Vershab looks to be about as interested as Turi until the end, when he leans forward, opens his eyes, and asks, "Does the church of Nethys have a hand in this cult? There was a group, the 'Sacrosanct Order of the Blue Feather,' that was part of the original cover-up that removed the Sky Pharaoh from the history books. If the cult is aligned with the church of Nethys, they will be an even more formidable enemy than you have described..."

At the end of his statement the arcanist's frame shudders, exhaustion apparent in his posture. "Tonight - or today, I suppose - I intend to rest inside an extraplanar space. After the ambush and the realization that our previously public approach to things is not safe I don't intend to risk anything more than necessary, even if we come to trust Tabiry," he says, heedless of his rudeness in addressing the woman as if she weren't part of the discussion. Turning back to her, he asks, "Is there a stairwell in this building that could take us to your roof?"


*Spoiler: posted by Inspector Valin*
Show

Tabiry knows well the game of pretending a significant revelation is in fact nothing of consequence. She nods sagely at Verisheb's question, considering the matter. "The Order are unlikely to be involved in the Cult. I can't say that definitively in good conscience, given how little I know about the latter's leadership, but what I've seen of the servants of the Forgotten Pharaoh doesn't align with Nethite thought. While the Order are secretive too, I've heard little bad about them beyond the fact that they are fervent in their quest to preserve knowledge. And who could fault them for that?"

The scholar's patience starts to wane however, as the arcanist starts talking as though she'd already left the room. His second question merits a wave towards the corner in the direction of the stairs upwards, and 
a disapproving glare at the man himself before the scholar turns back to address the party as a whole, following this theme. "Really, it's more likely to be the opposite of an alliance. Hakotep's mob seek artifacts like the mask that the Blue Feather tried to hide. They revere the man the Nethites spent significant effort cast from public recorded history. It might be worth trying to find allies within their number. They are an ancient order, but they still persist."


*Spoiler: posted by Starbin*
Show

Natala listens with interest. Others may offer feigned or real boredom, but the oracle is truly interested. Was she not the Seeress of Ancient Gods and Speaker of the Old Ways? It actually was a bit disheartening to learn of others who yearned for a return to days of old whom she had never heard of. However, it was not unsurprising, given Natala was no prophet of murder and mayhem.

As Vershab began to speak of sleep, Natala still had comments and questions. While these people do not serve a god in the traditional way, their fanaticism to a dead ruler, devotion to his tenets, and belief that he grants them power are all elements of almost any religion. Perhaps it is a mistake to not treat them as religious fanatics.

You said the Cult was relatively small but for a recent increase in numbers, and very selective in their activities. How many total came from Wati, and how close are the cells to one another? Do they regularly share information? If so what are the standard methods they rely upon? It seems most, if not all, of the members attacking tonight were locals ... but did ...

Natala trails off, seemingly frustrated with something. I offer no offense, but some of these questions would be better answered by Sunset. If we are offering a modicum of trust and reaching a truce of sorts, can you not call her back? There is little benefit to our efforts to continue this, this ... attempt at middleman interactions. Unless you are protecting someone else?


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

Vershab listens as intently as his fatigued mind can to Tabiry's response, nodding thoughtfully. "Perhaps you are right - their original motives do conflict. I had assumed that both organizations were aligned because they were both hostile to us, but perhaps the enemy of my enemy is not actually my friend...?" he muses. Then with a yawn he steps up and walks to the indicated stairs and exits the room, looking over the stairwell carefully for the best location for his spell.

Upon finding it he returns and announces (interrupting any conversation without apparent concern), "I am about to prepare a safe place to rest. It will last about fourteen hours, so you may continue your discussion for some time and join me sleeping there when done." He then walks back out and casts Rope Trick, extending it with his metamagic rod. Then the arcanist carefully climbs the rope and makes his bedroll out to sleep. He is asleep only moments after his head hits the pillow.
-----------------------------
Upon waking he spends several long minutes preparing his spellbook and writing notes of the past day, just in case. If any of his allies are still inside the extra-dimensional space when he is done he quietly slips out, leaving the spell active for its full duration.

After making his way back down the stairs he knocks three times on Tabiry's door and waits for a response.


*Spoiler: posted by Farmerbink*
Show

When Vershab rises to depart, Turi stirs once more. "Meanin' no disrespect, miss- and my friend Vershab didn't mean any either, though he seems to inspire an awful lot of it... Erm, anyway, I understand this stuff's important, but I'm hardly the brains of this operation, and it seems the brains is content that the details can wait on tomorrow. Thanks for the tea and all, but I'm gonna get some shuteye, myself." The lean boy nods politely over his cup of tea before returning it gently to the table and pushing his chair in. He follows the arcanist to the rope space and curls up with his head on his pack.


*Spoiler: posted by Starbin*
Show

As Natala waits for an answer, two of the others abruptly depart to go find a resting place - first Vershab, in his odd, internally focused manner, and Turi followed, with a little more grace. The desert woman frowns slightly, glancing at Lehasti and her squire (?), then back to Tabiry. She was thoroughly confused at their seemingly unconcerned attitude, especially given both mens previous predilections towards violent means. Were they truly tired, or simply plotting to murder the newly joined women in their sleep. Or perhaps this was an opportunity to escape and cloud their trail.

She sighed inwardly. Or perhaps they were simply a cranky, socially inept man and an immature man-cub who couldnt help themselves. Either way, Natala will wait for an answer to her questions.



*Spoiler: posted by JWallyR*
Show

Quote:
Originally Posted by Starbin View Post
I offer no offense, but some of these questions would be better answered by Sunset. If we are offering a modicum of trust and reaching a truce of sorts, can you not call her back? There is little benefit to our efforts to continue this, this ... attempt at middleman interactions. Unless you are protecting someone else?
Lehasti's eyes shift over to where Azkin seems to be finishing his meditations. "It appears that we are shortly to be in a position to answer those questions ourselves."

As the cleric rises from his prayerful posture, supporting himself with the shaft of his spear, he turns to join the rest of the party assembled. "Are we ready?" begins the young cleric, turning to meet the glances of Lehasti and Vershab in particular. "We will have about five minutes before the spell fades."

Lehasti nods, her face resolute. "What the Dawnflower provides will be sufficient."

Nodding, Azkin turns his face upward, prayerfully intoning, "Oh Cleansing Light, dispel with your radiance the shadows of confusion and falsehood! Let the truth ever prevail!" As a strange warmth settles over the room, he nods toward his mistress, who wastes no time in addressing Tabiry: "Now, then- what are your intentions toward us?" She eyes the woman with a piercing, almost accusatory glare.

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Page 2/5_


*Spoiler: posted by Inspector Valin*
Show

Tabiry doesn't comment as two members of the party withdraw, though the sage seems to deflate a little. At Nat's question, she raises a hand. "Wait for the spell. Let's address this all at once." At Azkin's return, the sage closes her eyes, taking a breath to calm herself before starting to provide the group with answers vetted by Sarenrae's magic.

Now, then- what are your intentions toward us?

"To try and help you stop the Cult of the Forgotten Pharaoh."

How can you be certain that Sunset is being honest with us?

"I know her intimately, I understand her thought process and am certain in my appraisal of her character."

How many total came from Wati, and how close are the cells to one another? Do they regularly share information? If so what are the standard methods they rely upon?

"Eight or so from Wati, I believe. This being a secretive cult, how the leadership share information between cells is a question only a member of that leadership could answer."

Have you told us everything relevant about the danger presented by the cult?

"As far as I know. I've made no effort to hide anything - any omission was accidental."

Unless you are protecting someone else?

"No. I am protecting only one person."

Why should we trust Sunset?

Tabiry opens her eyes at this one, looking to Lehasti with a mildly exasperated gaze. "Really? A subjective question?"

"If I had a simple, or easy answer to this, I would not have attempted to stage this meeting. My primary worry was that you have insufficient reason to trust her, and while I'm certain in my appraisal of her character, that's not evidence."

"The best I can ask for is that you should trust my appraisal of her, and thus I am trying to give you reason to trust me. It's far from a perfect solution, but it was the best I could think of. Hence inviting you into my house, with no arms to hand or protection worn. Offering tea. Sharing what information I have freely. Submitting to this spell."

Her irritation starts to fade. Tabiry sighs, sitting back in her chair."If you have further ideas as to how to best accomplish this, I am happy to listen to them. At present, my one remaining suggestion is to offer you my services as a researcher free of charge for as long as you remain in Tephu. If you are still investigating the Cult, and are able to secure access to relevant archives, my help might be of more use than Sunset's."

Have your previous answers in this conversation been truthful and complete, within reason?

"They have been truthful. I have no reason to mislead you against the cult, or see you harmed."


*Spoiler: posted by Starbin*
Show

Natala glances between Tabiry and Lehasti. I think you misunderstood my point regarding Sunset. Where is she currently? Also, who were the members of the cult tonight that she knew?



*Spoiler: posted by Inspector Valin*
Show

"No."

The word is simple, quiet, but laden with chill. Tabiry rises to her feet, glaring daggers at Natala. "I've answered enough. I've confirmed that I bare you no ill will, and seek to stop the Cult. I already gave my reasoning for why I'm reluctant to entrust Sunset to you. And I stand behind my logic. You don't trust me, despite providing you shelter and let you use this magic on me. You have less reason to trust her."

The scribe isn't shouting, but it's clear she's angry now. She returns to her seat with a sigh. "Until Sunset's presence proves necessary for your investigation, as I see it, you can deal with me."


*Spoiler: posted by JWallyR*
Show

Lehasti watches Tabiry intently as she answers the barrage of questions, interrupted only by brief glances toward Azkin, whose gaze is likewise fixed on their newest acquaintance. As the answers continue, the paladin's posture and expression slowly, almost imperceptibly, relax until she seems merely to be contemplating a matter of merely academic interest. As the woman lapses into silence, Lehasti glances toward Azkin, who favors his mistress with an unconcerned expression and a small shrug. Seemingly satisfied with their mutual assessment, she turns toward Tabiry, lips parting to speak...

Quote:
Originally Posted by Starbin View Post
I think you misunderstood my point regarding Sunset. Where is she currently? Also, who were the members of the cult tonight that she knew?
Quote:
Originally Posted by Inquisitor D View Post
"No."

"I've answered enough. I've confirmed that I bare you no ill will, and seek to stop the Cult. I already gave my reasoning for why I'm reluctant to entrust Sunset to you. And I stand behind my logic. You don't trust me, despite providing you shelter and let you use this magic on me. You have less reason to trust her.

Until Sunset's presence proves necessary for your investigation, as I see it, you can deal with me."
Lehasti watches the final salvos of the exchange with arched eyebrows before inserting herself into the conversation once more. "Trust is a fragile thing, earned with great difficulty and shattered with ease, but for the moment you have convinced me to extend it to you, and for now, that will have to do."

The paladin rubs at her weary eyes as she continues, "I think that we are safe in your hands for the moment, and the coming days will provide ample opportunity for your aid to testify to your good intentions. In the meanwhile, please understand that the night's excitement has us all more than a little discomfited, and that what suspicion we offer you is borne not out of ill will but merely an abundance of caution." The paladin gives a weary but genuine and conciliatory smile at their host. "And with that..." the paladin lapses into silence before gesturing to Vershab and moving to follow the wiry scholar towards the proffered accommodations.


*Spoiler: posted by Inspector Valin*
Show

"We could all do with that. All of you, sleep well."

Tabiry escorts the group to their rope hideaway, before going to lock her doors and windows. It's going to be hard to sleep peacefully for what remains of tonight.


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

Later that day Vershab wakes inside his extra-dimensional space. As he yawns and stretches he looks around to see several of his allies present and still sleeping. Nodding with some satisfaction he pulls out his spellbook and prepares spells for the day. Then, with that chore complete he slides down the rope, leaving it in place, and walks out to the rooftop. There he uses a cantrip to clean and groom himself before his stomach growls, loudly.

Mumbling to himself he makes his way back down to Tabiry's apartment door, knocking three times and waiting patiently for her to answer. When (if?) she answers, he looks to the middle space between them and says, "I am not good at courtesy or manners but appreciate your patience with me last night. While attempting to get my mind in order to start the day I realized that I was very hungry. I do not want to risk going out into the city alone, especially after the ambush. Do you have anything to eat? Will you need me to pay for it?"


*Spoiler: posted by Starbin*
Show

Natala stands nonplussed for a moment, her eyes cloudy with confusion. But as her desert blood begins to heat up, she starts to stammer a reply when Lehasti steps in and suggests sleep. Closing her mouth with an almost audible click, Natala nods once, bows her head slightly to tabiry, then heads upstairs where Vershab had mentioned a place to sleep safely.

As she joins the group and sits in the darkness, her mind races. First, she is still uncertain what the future holds - so many moving parts and not enough clarity to see the desert for the dunes. Second, these Relic Knights were an odd bunch, and she wasnt sure she understood them fully. However, they were clearly involved in serious matters of major importance, and for now her destiny lay with them.

Lastly, these two women got under her skin. Sunset was abrasive and Tabiry was not far off. But she couldnt understand why her questions had angered the seemingly calm and rationale woman so much. Perhaps the day would shed new light on the situation.


*Spoiler: posted by Farmerbink*
Show

Turi finds himself sleeping perhaps the most soundly that he ever has. He's safe, on a magical level he's only experienced a handful of times, and the lack of urgency which accompanied each of those past experiences leaves him almost uncomfortably comfortable. He only barely stirs when Vershab awakens and begins poring over his little book, and is surprised to register Lehasti, Azkin, and Natala's presences- he apparently slept through the process of all three of them joining him in the space and making their own ways to bed.

He rubs a gritty eye, and rises to a seated position as Vershab departs. With a deep sigh, the youngster stretches, taking every advantage of the opportunity to check his gear. He loosens and refastens each belt and buckle, checking sheathes for proper hang and placement. Feeling unusually rested, he steps out of the extra dimensional space and onto Tabiry's roof.

The bright glare of late-morning, or is it early afternoon already? sun causes the dark-skinned boy to squint painfully at his feet for almost a full minute before his eyes become accustomed to the day. He recalls Vershab's magical efforts to clean him and his feet last night with a chuckle when he realizes that he doesn't even stink. "What a weird day," he mutters, as he begins to go through a few martial forms and stretches. He gets about 30 seconds into his (very brief, by most standards) usual 10-minute ritual before a loud rumbling in his stomach protests his delay on breakfast. "Fine, fine. Let's go," he complains to his organs.

Sauntering to the side of the building, he looks over the edge where Sunset climbed up, in the dark, without the stairs only a few hours prior. "Sheesh," he mutters, turning away after a brief assessment of handholds. "Forget that." Taking to the stairs, he soon finds himself at Tabiry's doorstep. He looks longingly towards the crowds wandering the nearby stalls a hair ruefully before decided that he'd best stay close. He knocks at the woman's door, feeling comically out of place.


*Spoiler: posted by JWallyR*
Show

Lehasti finally stirs from the long rest, feeling much recovered from the night's exertions. After stepping over to rouse her young cleric companion with a gentle hand, she extends it to help him to his feet. Gesturing toward the exit of their otherworldly arcane refuge, she leads him out, and the two Sarenites seek out the sun for their daily meditations. The sun, having made much more progress on its course than usual when the two are practicing this discipline, shines somewhat more heavily upon them, but its purifying heat seems to burn away any remaining doubts left over from recent events.

After gathering their gear and supplies, the two make their way down to seek the counsel of Vershab, their resident expert, and to see what sorts of counsel might be forthcoming from the hostess presiding over their current refuge. Waiting until all are gathered, Lehasti clears her throat before addressing the group. "So. What remains of the day wanes quickly, and darkness is our foes' greatest ally; we should not tarry long. Where to?"



Azkin coughs quietly, drawing his mistress's attention to where the cleric lounges, with their young guide Sabef near at hand. With a chuckle at her own absent-mindedness, Lehasti shakes her head. "Forgive my inattention, master Sabef; it seems that my mind is not yet fully recovered from the night's exertions."

Her face growing deeply serious, she continues, "To you we owe a deep debt of gratitude, and also reparation for the harm that we have done by entangling you in the same web we work to unravel. I am loath to repay your aid by making you a prisoner, bound to our company against your will, but I also fear that to release you to your own devices would be to sentence you to further depredations of the dark forces assembled against us. For the time being, would you consent to accompany us? I will guarantee provision for your health and safety, so long as I draw breath, while you do." The paladin watches the boy expectantly, genuine concern clear on her face.


*Spoiler: posted by Starbin*
Show

Natala is outside on the roof when many of the others pass by. She is quiet, her hood pulled up and her clothes plainer than they had been the night before. She ignores the others for the most part, unless offered a greeting, to which she responds with a nod. Once it seems the others are all awake, she touches her medallion under her robes, murmurs a quick prayer and finally joins the others inside.

To Lehastis question, Natala opens her mouth, then pauses and stops. She waits for the others to speak first - she is neither a historian nor a scholar.


Note: After that night, the date is now Fireday, Calistril 1. (I assume all months on Golarion have 30 days. Makes life easier.)

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Page 3/5_


*Spoiler: posted by Inspector Valin*
Show

Tabiry is somewhat tired in the morning - it looks like she hasn't slept well. Her hair is a tangled mess, and seems to sparkle as she emerges from her room. She smiles to Turi and Vershab as she exits her room however. "Good... good morning." She seems a little nervous but sincerely happy to see them. What sleep she's had does seem to have improved her mood.

At Vershab's suggest, Tabiry shakes her head. "No, no. You're my guests. I'll make... something." The offer is genuine, though Tabiry doesn't exactly look enthused at the prospect - more a result of lack of faith in her cooking than irritation with the Knights. She turns to the larder, opening the door and beginning to ponder what to prepare.



*Spoiler: posted by Starbin*
Show

Natala raises her hand politely to indicate she was fine. Just something to drink. Perhaps water ... or iced tea if you have it. The perhaps we can talk about how we proceed in this city.


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

Vershab nods at Tabiry's answer. "I..." he begins, until Natala asks for something to drink. "Iced tea? What an interesting idea...I am not fond of hot tea, but perhaps chilled it would be less offensive. In the meantime, however, I am mostly hungry for food. Now, let's see..." he drifts off to look in Tabiry's pantry and see what they have for ingredients.

--------------
After the meal (which was not made better for Vershab's involvement), Vershab sits back and thinks about Lehasti's question. "We discovered some clues as to where the rest of the Sky Pharaoh's soul is, and that could prove valuable, but we are dealing with a map - figuratively - for which we only have the first and last thirds. Unfortunately, we still need more information. While I could spend weeks on end in research - it is something of a passion of mine - I am sure there are others in our company who are getting tired of spending our days in libraries. We are also running out of places where we can perform this research. Other than the Great Library and the Dark Depository, what other library could we visit here in Tephu?"


*Spoiler: posted by Gwynfrid*
Show

Gratefully accepting any kind of breakfast, Sabef answers Lehasti's probe as sits to listen to the conversation. "Mistress... Lady of the Dawnflower, please forgive me. Too many people wanted to kill me last night. Even... Your... Er... Your friend, here." Lowering his voice, he casts a glance at Vershab. "So... If I may... Before you hear me, first I wish to learn what you're after, and why these people tried to kill you."


*Spoiler: posted by JWallyR*
Show

Quote:
Originally Posted by Gwynfrid View Post
"So... If I may... Before you hear me, first I wish to learn what you're after, and why these people tried to kill you."
Lehasti frowns, tight-lipped, in concern at the boy. "I understand your concern, my young friend. Before I answer further- consider that what little forbidden knowledge you found in your possession led to your condition last night: brutalized nigh unto death's door, in mere hopes that you would divulge our dark destination to make so wicked an ambush possible. Even should you resist the worst tortures that are imaginable on this side of the grave, our foes will slay you without a moment's regret, and use dark magic to question your corpse instead." The paladin's expression is grim in keeping with her words, but the concern for their young guide, obvious in her eyes, makes it clear that she is not threatening Sabef, but hoping to impress upon him the seriousness of her warning.

"The burden of this knowledge is one that we have kept close to our hearts, hidden even from those whom we consider friends and allies. I am loath indeed to set it upon your shoulders. Such knowledge will change your life, unavoidably, much as it has set this company on the rough road we now tread. Think carefully before you ask to deepen your entanglement in our cause."


*Spoiler: posted by Gwynfrid*
Show

"Yes... I understand that... Now. But I also understand the safest path for your quest may be to... remove that risk." His eyes are on Vershab as he continues, "So... I don't know what to do." The fear in his eyes is apparent, that of someone who's seeing his entire world crumble under his feet, and any saving hand liable to turn into a killing one at a moment's notice.


*Spoiler: posted by JWallyR*
Show

"Yes... I understand that... Now. But I also understand the safest path for your quest may be to... remove that risk." His eyes are on Vershab as he continues, "So... I don't know what to do." The fear in his eyes is apparent, that of someone who's seeing his entire world crumble under his feet, and any saving hand liable to turn into a killing one at a moment's notice.
Lehasti's eyes follow the boy's glance toward Vershab, and a flicker of... anger? Frustration? passes over the paladin's features before being replaced by a deep weariness. Turning that weary gaze toward Sabef, she gives a wry, wan smile. "I understand your concern. It may be too much to expect your forgiveness, so soon after your ordeal, but I must ask your patience. Tell me," she furrows her brows in apparent thought, "what do you know of your captors? How did they find you, and could you tell if they sent word to their foul allies?"

Without giving him time to respond, the paladin turns to Tabiry. "And what say you to this account? Have we reason to believe that this young man's name or likeness are known beyond those who fell to our blades in the night?"


*Spoiler: posted by Starbin*
Show

Natala, too, notices the boys frightened glances towards Vershab. She raised a hand to interject for a moment. Before we continue too far in the questioning, perhaps now is a good time to deal with the scorpion on the table. The boy fears for his life, based on threats from Vershab. Sunset feared for her life based on threats made earlier. Tabiry fears for her life based on what she has heard from this group. If we are all to agree that the cult is the true enemy, perhaps we should rectify the situation and withdraw those threats for all parties involved. If there remain major concerns with trust, let us deal with them now, and find a constructive way forward.

Agreed? 


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

Vershab sits up, an expression of surprise on his face. "Threats from me...threats...now when did I...?" he mutters as he furiously thinks through his actions regarding Sabef. "I like Sabef," he finally says, confusion apparent on the scholar's face. "He helped us find that nice inn with the blue alcoholic beverages that were so tasty and has helped us all over Tephu. And you say I threatened him...?"

At the nods of affirmation Vershab grows paler (which is significant considering his already pasty complexion). "This is one of those interpersonal things that I am so bad at handling...let me think..." he says again, this time staring into space. "If Sabef were...well...if he were...how would what I said yesterday be threat? ...Alright that doesn't work...so it must be something that is only frightening to the living...Oh! I think I understand - you mean that when I came up from the well I frightened him because he doesn't want to become, well...um...animated...? Because most children are terrified of such magic and the...things it creates. I see...and an apology will help?"

When Lehasti emphatically nods again, Vershab audibly gulps before turning to Sabef and looking in the space between them intently. Then, with a shake of his head he looks the boy in the eye and says, plainly and clearly, "Sabef, I am very sorry I frightened you. It was unkind. You have been an excellent ally and did not deserve that..."

For a moment it looks like Vershab will have said things in a manner not too unlike normal people...

"...My assumption that you would understand the implications of the choices I gave you was clearly incorrect. That is my fault - let me explain..."


*Spoiler: posted by Farmerbink*
Show

"-I think that's probably good for now," Turi interjects suddenly. He raises a hand to cut Vershab off, fully expecting the explanation to be more of the miscued threats in perhaps slightly more intellectual garb.

Turning to Sabef, he reminds the group of the issue(s) at hand. "You see, we all mean well for you, buddy. It's bound to be confusing at times, but we wouldn't have brought you here if we didn't care for you. Still, the point remains: what you're asking for is very dangerous information. They hurt you real bad just to get at the surface stuff. This is the foundation. If anyone thinks you know it, well..." He shrugs, not wanting to pile threats upon threats. Still, the conclusion is obvious.

"We'll- well, whether we all agree or not, I'll tell you, if you're sure you want to know." He leaves Sabef to pondering his answer, waiting expectantly, chewing a little half-heartedly on a less-than-inspiring breakfast.

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Page 4/5_


*Spoiler: posted by Gwynfrid*
Show

Sabef listens to it all, displaying a mix of emotions - gratefulness when Lehasti and Natala speak, confusion when Vershab makes an attempt at apologizing, determination when it is Turi's turn.

"I am young, and haven't been traveling far and wide like you, masters and ladies. Still, please don't take me for a child. I know about danger. I have seen very bad things, here in Tephu. I know there are bad people, dangerous people, I met some last night.

But, it is true, I have never imagined I would find myself in a situation like today. I have seen dead people from fights, but not nine in a single night. And the dangers you speak of.. I don't know.

I don't know, as well, how these masked people knew about me, and how much. But they grabbed me just as I left home, so I take it, if there are more of them, they could do it again. That means I have to stay with you, for now.

And... Well... If I'm doomed to perish in some horrible way... Then I'd rather die knowing why, than not."

The decided look in the youngster's eyes meets Lehasti's squarely. This is someone who has made his choice.


*Spoiler: posted by JWallyR*
Show

Lehasti meets Sabef's determined look with a resolute expression of her own. "Very well, then." With a deep sigh, she begins... "Do you remember the plague of undeath in Wati?" At the youngster's confused nod, she continues, "The risen dead were disturbed from their peace by a burst of power released from a powerful artifact... one which Vershab now holds for safekeeping. This... mask, holds a portion of the soul of an ancient tyrant who came to be known as the Sky Pharoah, and who these cultists seem to revere almost as a deity. Should the mask be reunited with the other part of his soul and joined to his body... he would once more enter this world, with all his dark power intact."

Grimly, she continues, "We seek to gather the pieces of his dark legacy, chiefly to deny them to these foul cultists and their ilk, for even while scattered, their power remains great. If we cannot destroy them, we will be forced to protect them, for only in so doing will we be able to prevent the Sky Pharoah from revisiting his cruel tyranny upon this world." For a moment, the paladin gives a questioning look toward Vershab, who gives a noncommittal nod. "Those are the broad strokes, at least. And now do you see why these cultists will stoop to any depths, harm any number of innocents, to further these dark ambitions? And should your name remain on their lips, surely they will seek to pry the merest shred of secret knowledge from within your mind, living or dead." The paladin's bronzed skin seems ashen as she describes the depth of their foes' depravity, her troubled gaze drifting toward the floor as she props her forehead up on the gauntleted fingers of her hand.

Raising her gaze to the boy once more, she gives another troubled smile. "Yes, you are young, but I do not treat you as a child; no child could bear the weight of this dark knowledge. Nor will I demand to chain you to our eclectic band against your will. But," she says, her serious gaze fixed on Sabef's face, "The only promise I can make to you, should you deny the protection I offer, is that you will forever feel their dark gazes upon your back, hear malevolent whispers in the night wind, and sleep as one who is hunted, haunted by the knowledge of those who seek to do you harm."

Suddenly her face softens into a plaintive smile. "Please, come with us. There will be danger, yes- but danger is best faced in the company of stalwart friends, whose strong arms and iron wills are wielded to the good of all. And when this present darkness is past, think of the glorious tales you can tell to all who will listen! Glory in which you too, will have a share. What say you?"


*Spoiler: posted by Inspector Valin*
Show

Tabiry has kept largely out of this conversation, seemingly more than a little uncomfortable with it. But she does answer Lehasti when asked. "As Sunset told it, the cult only knew of Sabef because they saw him with you. I'm willing to bet anyone who knows his face died last night. They probably never even know his name."


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

Vershab nods as he listens to everyone, apparently satisfied with their summaries of the current state of things. "It would be an excellent thing if Sabef remained unknown to the enemy, both for him and us," he says as he turns in the young man's general direction (again, looking at the space between them, not directly at him). "Sabef, you remain a capable guide and very knowledgeable about Tephu. Let me repeat my question from earlier and direct it at you: are there other libraries in the city that we have not yet visited? During our research we learned of something called 'the Vault of Hidden Wisdom,' which could be found by standing atop the 'Tower of Ra's Glory.' Are either of those names to locations here in town?"


*Spoiler: posted by Gwynfrid*
Show

"Well, yes, of course there are many libraries that you haven't seen yet! Tephu is, after all, famous for two things - reeds, and libraries. And everything in between." The city guide's professional enthusiasm for his subject transpires in Sabef's tone, but he soon remembers the context of the question, and his voice levels down. "There is, of course, several libraries in the Academy of Scribes," - he politely nods towards Tabiry - "there's the astronomical record collection at the Eye of the Heavens, and then the Houses of Order and Wisdom's own trove of documents. Not to mention the Sanctuary of Nethys itself. And naturally, many rich people have their own private libraries. But I'm not sure any of these will be helpful in uncovering dark secrets like you explained to me. None of those libraries is anything like this Dark Depository..."

He pauses to think. "Now, I have to admit, I have never heard of the Vault of Hidden Wisdom. Surely, some even more secret place. The Tower of Ra's Glory, now, is famous. It's here in Tephu, all right. The problem is - well, it collapsed, many years ago. All that's left is ruins."


*Spoiler: posted by Farmerbink*
Show

Turi snorts at Sabef's final words. "Well that complicates standing atop it. I wonder, how literal were those words? Would we be able to find out prize if we could somehow see from the same vantage, or is there something specifically about this Tower that we should seek?" It's clear from his tone, that he is in well over his head, and only hopeful that Vershab's keen recollection is able to provide insight.


*Spoiler: posted by Gwynfrid*
Show

Leaving the issue in the hands of the experts, Sabef turns to Lehasti again. The youngster apparently didn't take much time to evalute his odds. "Thank you for offering me protection, Lady of the Dawnflower, I am grateful. I would hate to bet against the Lady Tabiry, especially with the wager my own life. If there is a chance these men know my name or my face, however small, it's too much of a risk.

So... I need to hide, or I need to go with you. If you'll allow me, I will do... both. I'll come with you, but I'll try to change my appearance as best I can. I have some skill in the matter. This way, I may throw them off my track, if any of these killers still remains a threat."


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

"Alright, then I think I need to see material on the Tower of Ra's Glory - blueprints, artistic renderings, documents describing it, and so on. None of this sort of material would be kept secret, I am sure, so we could return to a more public library to find it, but should strongly consider doing so in disguise..." Vershab says as he looks into space. "Oh! We also need to do something about this..." he opens his pack and carefully pulls out Meret's head, wrapped carefully in cloth so as not to make a mess. "We might be able to get some useful information from her with the spell Speak with Dead, but it is just as likely she will fight us and not give us useful information. Afterwards we need to dispose of it somewhere it won't be easily found. Does anyone have any good ideas? Sabef, where could we go in town to bury or dispose of this ensure it is never found again?"


*Spoiler: posted by Farmerbink*
Show

"Oh?" Turi wonders at the subtle revelation from Sabef. "That'd be a neat trick- we aughta look into it- though prolly Lehasti wouldn't like it much..." He muses quietly for a moment about the possibility that he could learn some tricks from Sabef with an openly excited expression.

When Vershab begins talking, Turi dutifully (if not excitably) attends him. He starts and almost immediately shudders at the sight of the ex-cultist's literal head. He deliberately casts his gaze to the side before answering, "could prolly burn it 'n stomp it into ash in an alley some night and no one would ever know," Turi grunts irreverently.


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

"I can use magic to disguise myself, and could research a spell to allow the same for others," Vershab volunteers. "As for disposing of Meret's head, I wouldn't recommend burning it in the city limits - the smell of burning flesh is very distinctive and could draw unwanted attention. Also, to make the bone brittle enough to crush easily requires great heat and not just a simple bonfire. If we cannot find a mortuary that can cremate it for us, however, we may have little choice...

Also, we will need to sell or dispose of much of the gear we collected from the dead cultists. Perhaps we could use the proceeds to help pay for the necessary gear for disguises...?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Page 5/5_


*Spoiler: posted by JWallyR*
Show

Lehasti smiles in obvious relief at Sabef's assent. "Thank you, my friend. My sleep will be easier knowing that you are safe with us."

Lehasti doesn't overtly react to the discussion of disguises, but she blanches distinctly at the grisly reminder of the previous night's activities. "If we must question... her? It?" The paladin shakes her head ruefully before continuing, "then let us be quick about it, and quicker still with her disposition. If we fear that others will try to Speak with her... the paladin jerks a thumb across her shoulder toward the heavy flail strapped across her back."

"Now, as to our identities... the Dawnflower is a Goddess of Light- and the light is truth. I will not falsely claim to be someone I am not, nor will I hide that I fight for, and indeed by, Her glory. But," the suddenly stern expression on her face fades somewhat, "I do not believe that I would dishonor my calling were I to conceal my face, for the sake of the greater good. Nor must I give my name to any who ask; to know that I serve Her whose sign I will- indeed, I must- continue to bear. Think ye that sufficient?" The paladin turns to Vershab expectantly.


*Spoiler: posted by DarkOne7141981*
Show

Vershab looks at Lehasti and says, "I have no idea if that will be enough...this is the first time I have ever considered disguises necessary for my work. I will take you up on the decision to smash Meret's skull when we are done, though.

Now...what questions shall we ask the dead? Many of the questions you all asked Tabiry could likely be answered - and better - by Meret, if she cooperates. What were the three most urgent questions about the cult that Tabiry was unable to answer for us?"


*Spoiler: posted by Gwynfrid*
Show

Sabef listens with respect as Lehasti exposes the moral limits that her calling places on deception, but he blanches visibly when the severed head is exposed. The heat of the day - it might still be Abadius, but Tephu even in mid-winter remains rather warm - makes things noticeably worse, as the smell is already pervasive.

"Er... I'll go home and fetch my things now. I can take some of the... er... equipment, and arrange for selling it. I'll make my looks different enough, hopefully, so the masked men miss me, if any are still around. Can I meet you here by sunset?"


*Spoiler: posted by Starbin*
Show

With progress made between Sabef and Vershab, Natala visibly relaxes. Leaning back, she listens to the others speak, sipping quietly on her tea. From time to time, she glances at Tabiry, who seems noticeably quiet through all of this. She wonders how if there exists enough trust in the room to tear down those walls yet, and how the woman will notify Sunset to join them again.

Natala nearly chokes on her tea when she looks over and sees Vershab holding the severed head of the lead cultist. Blinking, she set down her drink and wiped her mouth politely. A moment before you begin. First, will her spirit remember everything about this? The questions, the questioner, the location? These cultists seem clever; perhaps caution is in order. Second, she was from awaiting, right? Do we feel all of her fellow cultists were killed?

I suggest whoever asks disguise themselves and mask this location. She may be more willing to answer questions from a fellow cultist than the Relic Knights. 

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi listens calmly to Natala's questions and concerns, nodding in agreement as she suggests means to improve their odds of success.  "I don't think she ever saw me, anyway.  I know I never saw _her_.  If we want to go through wit this, let me know what to ask and get me one of those masks.  I'll do my best."  He shrugs, still ultimately unsure of all this, but very much sure of the need.  "I'll feel better once it's smashed and... it doesn't smell so much in here."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab's brow furrows as he considers the unexpected idea of someone else asking the questions. "I have never considered the idea that someone else could ask questions - I am not sure the magic works like that. However, it cannot hurt to try and I will be similarly prepared in case she does not respond to Turi," he says as he takes one of the masks in hand. "As to the rest, well, we are questioning the corpse, not the soul - it can only answer questions Meret knew while alive and does not share knowledge with her spirit. The skull won't see our surroundings either, so I do not think we need to worry about that..."

As Sabef leaves Vershab settles down with the head, holding it towards Turi so that it can still speak as the magic takes hold. He then nods and says, "Three questions...I recommend we ask about the cult - leader, location of meetings, number, resources, etc... After that, we can ask if they are aligned with any other powerful entities here in Wati, like the Haty-a or the church of Nethys. Finally, we can ask for specific plans the cult has. 

Are you ready, Turi?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi glances around the room uncertainly, clearly a bit uneasy sitting in the line of fire, as it were.  Still, he reaches out and takes the gold funerary mask, settling it over his face almost delicately.  He nods once, and leans forward- rising just a little from his seated position.  "let's do it."

----------


## Gwynfrid

The light in Tabiry's sitting room dims noticeably as Vershab  incants the words of necromancy: Trying to force the dead to speak, the defining spell of that school of arcane thought. Meret-Hetef's bloody, disembodied head animates, opening its mouth in a croaking sound, and levitates to hover high above the table it was resting on. It turns on itself several times, and it looks like it glares balefully at each of the companions, one by one.

...Then it suddenly falls on the table with the loud _clunk_ of the jaw snapping shut, and moves no more.

*Spoiler*
Show

The show here is just for flavor. What can I say, I like having fun with that spell  :Small Tongue: 

Long story short: the spell failed as Meret-Hetef made her save and refuses to speak. You can't try again for a week.

By the way, if I stick to RAW, only Vershab can ask the questions, but it doesn't matter in this case.

----------


## Farmerbink

"I- Mistress! Thanks be, we have been so lost without you!"  He begins speaking, unaware that the spell has failed.  "The cursed Relic Knights escaped us, and we have become lost in this unfamiliar city.  Where would you have us go to meet with our masters?"  Despite his best efforts to play the role of the desperate cultist, the skull makes no sounds.  He keeps his peace long enough for Vershab to make clear that the spell has failed, before removing the mask with a groan.  

"Well that was a bust.  Now what?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I think we let Lehasti smash it," Vershab replies, simply. "It is one of the risks of such magic - sometimes it doesn't work. 

We are no worse off for trying, though. Now, I would like to clean up and prepare for another visit to some libraries. Lehasti, would you take this?" Vershab gives the head to Lehasti and begins casting the cantrip he has used to clean up before, starting with the table where Meret refused to speak with them and continuing to the inside of his pack and anything else the grissly trophy touched. Then he turns to his notes, carefully annotating and reviewing them as he searches for more meaning in the forbidden knowledge they have already collected.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I think we are waiting for Sabef to return so we can look into the dimensions of the old Tower of Ra's Glory...

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's brows furrow in evident concern for Sabef, but she nods curtly at the resourceful young man. "Take care, my young friend." She smiles reassuringly at him, her gaze lingering on the doorway after he passes from sight before rubbing her forehead wearily between thumb and forefinger.

The paladin sits forward in her seat, impassively watching the process as the foe's skull rises... and unceremoniously clatters to the table. After several seconds (during which Turi's fruitless attempt at subterfuge falls on deaf and dead ears), the paladin's arms begin to relax from their reflexive reach toward the curved blade, still sheathed on her back. With an irritable "Hmmph." she glares her annoyance at the grim, but silent remnant of the cultist leader.

Lehasti gingerly accepts the skull from Vershab; cupping it in two gauntleted fists as though expecting it to suddenly launch itself into the air, the paladin looks for Azkin's gaze, nodding the other toward the back door. The two peer out the door, shielding the skull from the eyes of any potential observers, waiting for a lull in which to seek for a dark, quiet corner in which to usher their cultist foe into eternal silence.

----------


## Gwynfrid

A few minutes later, Lehasti and Azkin return, their grim task completed. An hour or two pass in patient waiting, until there's another knock on the door. A young girl, wearing the dress and sandals of a reed harvester, makes an appearance. Seeing the look of puzzlement on the companions' face, she grins: "Fooled ya, didn't I?", and Sabef, in his convincing disguise, steps in.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sabef has been able to sell whatever items the group wanted to get rid of. He also has been able to make purchases for the group, provided no item is over 500gp.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi almost jumps when Sabef reveals himself, his surprise quickly blending with impression.  "Woah!  You're gonna have ta show me how ya do that!  Heck, you make a cute enough girl, in all that getup."  He laughs at his own jest for a moment before doubling down, seriously.  "No, but really.  You're good at it! I never woulda known."  As he settles a bit, his nerves subside.  He hadn't realized how fidgety he had become in Sabef's absence.  Finally, he can really focus on the matters at hand.

"So, how would we go about figuring out a tower that collapsed...  how many years ago did you say, Sabef? Anyway, never mind.  Might it be valuable to visit the ruins of the tower, even?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Very nice, Sabef. Now here, put this on underneath somewhere it won't be too obvious but will still provide you with its magical protection," says Vershab as he removes a Cloak of Resistance +1 from his pack. It is clean, but to emphasize this he uses Prestidigitation to clean it again in front of the disguised boy. "It will help you to react faster, resist mental enchantment, and remain healthy in the face of assaults on your constitution," he explains. He then goes over an enormous pile of other gear in some detail, explaining the relative value and magical enchantments on them all. 

"We need to sell all of this, discretely but not at a significant loss due to secrecy. I am sure that between all of us we can help to transport items individually or in small groups to ensure nothing is too obvious. Where can we go to get this done?

Oh, and we should stock up on additional magical scrolls, potions, and - if possible - wands. Where is a store that carries such arcane paraphernalia?"

Vershab seems content to spend much of the afternoon selling off all of the gear that they have from the late-cultists, but clearly wishes to purchase consumable items (at least) to make up for some they have used. While using his own magic to disguise himself he accompanies Sabef (if allowed) to sell items, questioning the young man about places where they might go to prepare for the next step in their adventure.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Quite proud of himself, Sabef is happy to show Turi the contents of his disguise gear - a wig, a reversible dress, some makeup and various devices used for grooming. "I don't have much of a beard yet, so that helps a lot..."

"Thank you, Master Vershab, for taking care of me." It's unclear if the boy will ever be comfortable in Vershab's presence, but he's genuinely appreciative of the effort the scholar put in his protection. "There is still time before evening, I can take you to some of the best magic shops in the medina, if you like." In a moment, the disguise is back up.

"As for the Tower of Ra's Glory, it collapsed a long time ago, long before I was born. Forty years, maybe fifty? I can show you the ruins, sure."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti interjects, "Surely the shops will be open tomorrow; I am more concerned with the grander picture. If at all possible, we should inspect these ruins, if only briefly, and then discuss how best to proceed."

The paladin turns to their host before asking in a deliberately nonchalant tone, "Do you know if we might expect Sunset to be joining us on this excursion? I know not what sort of other, more pressing concerns might be weighing upon her mind, but we might have great need of her ability to scale walls to get a different perspective on the ruins." The paladin watches Tabiry with a studiously impassive, but expectant, gaze.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab stops as he is getting ready to leave, a look of annoyance on his face. "I see no reason not to do both, but am also content to wait for Sunset, if she wishes to attend," he says. "In any case, I have reviewed my notes and feel confident that while flying, invisibly, at the height of the tower when it stood I can triangulate the rough location of the Vault of Hidden Wisdom. If, during the course of our errands, Sabef would lead us nearby, I think that won't take more than a couple of minutes at most. However, we need the height of the spire before its collapse, so either we need someone who knows that bit of trivia or we need to do more commonplace research. So, if you wish to move forward, let us get out to the Great Library, find the needed factoid, and then engage in commerce to rid ourselves of the spoils of our slain foes..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi tries (and fails) to mask his hopefulness when Lehasti mentions Sunset as a desirable companion for this venture, blushing slightly.  He turns to Tabiry expectantly, only granting Vershab his begrudging attention as the arcanist addresses (at length) their errands.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala waits quietly as the others spoke, her knowledge of the situation limited at best.  As Lehasti asks after Sunset, Natala turns back to Vershab, murmuring, _What was the specific language regarding the Tower?_
_OOC - Not much to add yet_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 15 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 7/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect:

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Sunset will join us when she feels comfortable doing so" is Tabiry's answer, delivered with a wry smile. "You may have noticed she's fond of a surprise appearance."

"Now, Master Vershab, flying at great heights will not serve you much, unless you can do so on midsummer's day, and that day is not coming back for another few months", she adds. "Nevertheless, it is possible to calculate the sun's position with a good degree of precision, even into a future time like this. If we can find out how high the tower stood, and if we're able to perform the correct computations, then we may have our answer."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti does not visibly react to Vershab's commentary regarding the math and research involved, but purses her lips in mild irritation at Tabiry's response. "Will _you_ be joining us, then? I do not care to entangle you in our errands moreso than is necessary, and perhaps we have escaped notice of prying eyes in Sunset's having led us to your door, but I cannot promise to protect you from afar."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Yes, I will join you, whether it's a matter of my own safety or because I'm curious, it doesn't matter does it? To tell you the truth, I have another reason - I want to breathe some fresh air, there's a stink of death in this place, keeping a severed head around in the heat will always produce a smell that's not exaclty of flowers. Let's go!" Without further ado, the diminutive scholar takes the group to the streets. The distance isn't great, and finding the collapsed tower is easy. As it happens, the area features a number of laborers: The tower's fallen stone and marble blocks are being removed, to be incorporated into the foundations of a new building under construction. The day is nearing its end, and the workers toil under the still warm rays of the sun, as a group of children are at play nearby, and a small group of elderly men look at the scene, sipping mint tea from a nearby hostelry's terrace.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

From underneath the turban and facemask he "wears" (an illusion to disguise the Mask) Vershab asks Tabiry, "So...how tall was the Tower when it was still in one piece? I may be able to do the math from here to help find our next library..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I don't know that, I'm afraid", Tabiry answers.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods and looks at Tabiry and Sabef. "Which library is most likely to have that information readily available? Let's go there before it is too late and they close," he says, waiting for their response.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti and Azkin do not seem to visibly respond to the conversation between Vershab and Tabiry. From their positions on either end of the small band, they scan the surroundings with casual, if watchful, glances.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

As the group arrived near the fallen Tower and surveyed the scene, Natala murmured to the others, _We should either keep moving or find a place to sit and chat loudly.  Standing and staring will only draw attention._

Once the group had found a spot to discuss their thought, she asked again, _What was the specific language you found regarding the Tower?  Also, how much do you think the cultists know about our search?  They obviously knew of the previous Library ... wouldnt they know about the same things we seek?_ 
_OOC - asking some questions_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 15 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: MW longspear (+8, 1d8+3), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 7/7; Blessings: 1/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"The Vault of Hidden Wisdom can be found - learned ones shall cast their eyes from the summit of the Tower of Ra's Glory, at noon, on midsummer's day," intones Vershab from memory. "That is the directions given us by the corpse of Khnenti, the scholar of old that you witnessed us question yesterday. Once we find the library we can find the architect of the pyramid where we will find the other pieces so we may destroy them. The cultists did not see that discussion, so I am confident we are ahead of them, at least in this one area. If not, it is because they learned of it in some other way..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

The group quietly sits at the terrace and takes some refreshments. Other than the group of older men, the place is not very busy, allowing them enough privacy for their conversation.

Then, a slave wearing palace colors comes in, and approaches their table. The young man prostrates himself before them, begging permission to speak.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi raises one dark eyebrow, decidedly unsure how to respond.  He glances first at Vershab, and stifles a snort, then turns his attention to Lehasti.  Then, he turns his attention back to the slave feigning a more complicated social dynamic.  "Speak your message.  The mistress listens."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Still on the ground, the slave proclaims: "Lo! Honored mistress, I am sent to tell you that Her Excellency Muminofrah of Sothis, Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King, calls for your and your companions' presence at her side at once. I beg you to follow me as I sweep the dust away from your path to her barge."

Hearing that name, the other customers of the hostelry turn to the group, in awe. "Such an honor... Who are they?" Turi easily overhears that, and similar whispers, all around them.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's lips part slightly, and her brows furrow somewhat as she considers her response.




> "Speak your message. The mistress listens."


Unable to resist herself, Lehasti breaks into a broad grin at the young man's unexpectedly theatrical response. Mastering her features and demeanor, the paladin adopts a studiously neutral expression, awaiting the messenger's response.




> "Lo! Honored mistress, I am sent to tell you that Her Excellency Muminofrah of Sothis, Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King, calls for your and your companions' presence at her side at once. I beg you to follow me as I sweep the dust away from your path to her barge."


Lehasti's eyes instantly narrow at Her Excellency's name, brows furrowing in a moment's furious thought. "We are the most humble servants of Her Excellency, and will be most pleased to accompany you to her side," intones the paladin in a formal, measured cadence. Sparing a brief, concerned glance at Turi, the paladin gestures her companions to follow the messenger. Her gaze lingers on Vershab, to whom she gives a warning look and places one finger across her lips in the universal gesture for silence.

----------


## Farmerbink

At the mention of Muminofrah, Turi stiffens suddenly.  His eyes widen almost imperceptibly as he glances at, and makes eye contact with Lehasti.  With a visible (to the canny observer) effort of will, he masters himself and steadies his features.  He gives Lehasti only the faintest of nods- the statement of confidence and surety one he certainly doesn't feel.  

Still, when the slave begins to lead the way and the whispered wonderings reach his ears, a smirk of cockiness creeps over his features.  Unusually confident that _he_ is a significant part of their matron's interest, coupled with the hushed but insistent awe from their observers, Turi stands just a little straighter, and steps in front of Lehasti as if he were a bodyguard of sorts- first into the unknown.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Her gaze lingers on Vershab, to whom she gives a warning look and places one finger across her lips in the universal gesture for silence.


Vershab looks confused for a moment, before shrugging and following the rest. He can be heard mumbling to himself as he walks...

*Spoiler: Perception DC (of a whisper)*
Show

"One, one, two, three, five, eight, thirteen, twenty-one, thirty-four..."

(He is performing the Fibonacci sequence, then prime numbers, and then other esoteric mathematical forumalae to distract himself and ensure he doesn't get engaged in discussion that might get the party into trouble.)

----------


## Gwynfrid

The group is promptly led to the Palace of Gentle Reeds, where an unusual display greets them: A number of ugly local camels, presently being herded in a hastily constructed enclosure. The slave then takes them to Muminofrah's pleasure barge. 

"Oh, oh! Here comes my dear, favorite friend, Lesti! Come dine with me, along with your fellow thespians! I was longing to see you, where have you been? Don't you think this color suits my skin tone?"   For this occasion, Muminofrah is dressed in tight lemon-colored silks, and is so visibly delighted to see Lehasti that no attention whatsoever is paid to the fact the the group now has two additional members.

A swarm of servants surrounds them as Muminofrah bids the group to sit on sofas and couches next to her, along with a dozen courtesans. They are served a light repast of bastela, a meat pie made with squab in a savory sauce baked in a sweet pastry shell with almonds, cinnamon, and sugar. 

"I was even more keen to see you because see, I had a idea!" The noblewoman's voice rises in excitement. "An entertaining idea, I am sure you'll agree... A race! In chariots!" The noblewoman's entourage immediately engage in a competition of appreciative exclamations all around, and it's impressive how sincere they manage to sound. "This will amuse the locals, always a good idea... And it will be such fun! I convinced the haty-a to call a public holiday tomorrow, so everyone can enjoy the spectacle. I set the course around the city myself! The first chariot to cross the finish line will win a prize, and perhaps even... a special gift!" Muminofrah concludes this description with a leer and a wink at Lehasti. "I will absolutely root for you to win", she adds in a whisper.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi steps onto the barge with well-feigned confidence.  He strides forward, and when Muminofrah ignores him in favor of Lehasti, it's almost like a punch to the gut.  Prepared as he was to mask his feelings, it's not an obvious shift when the youngster falls easily into his role of false servant.  Still, it's subtle, but perhaps... jealousy? flicks around the corners of his eyes?

He makes no effort to join the choruses of approval, though he finds himself wondering what value they could possibly find in satisfying her peculiar amusements.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> They are served a light repast of bastela, a meat pie made with squab in a savory sauce baked in a sweet pastry shell with almonds, cinnamon, and sugar.


With an audible rumble, Vershab's stomach makes known its interest in the savory and sweet meal being served. "How delicious! I had not realized how hungry I was," he says as he takes his bastela and begins eating. When Muminofrah mentions the haty-a and a chariot race he almost chokes on one bite, coughing and violently spluttering as he tries to catch his breath. After the minor disruption is resolved the arcanist begins thumbing through his spellbook, intent on discovering some tool to assist the party in either escaping from this (mis-)adventure or resolving it victoriously...

"It would be an ideal opportunity for an attack by our enemies, causing a major disruption and threatening countless people, including celebrities...how could we preemptively stop such a disaster? Maybe we should ask Lehasti to inquire about security for Muminofrah, expressing her concern for our patroness' safety...?" Vershab mutters to Natala and Turi quietly. "With some minor effort I could cause all sorts of absurdities during the race to keep Lehasti in the lead - while invisibly flying I could cause horses to bolt in fear, patches of grease to appear, stinking clouds of dust, pits to appear and trap a chariot team, effect Lehasti's team to move faster...the options are nearly endless!"

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti accepts their host's welcome with a gracious (if a bit placid) smile, engaging in all of the customary pleasantries with ease, if not precisely enthusiasm. After waving her companions forward to the unusually comfortable accommodations, she steps forward to do the same. Her deliberately pleasant affectation melts somewhat into genuine enthusiasm at the delicious treats provided, and it is with some visible effort that she retains the forms and manners of propriety while nonetheless conquering her portion in what some might consider an impolite hurry.

The paladin hesitates for a moment at Muminofrah's gushing description of the proposed event, managing an appreciative smile. "A spectacle indeed... although, " her brows furrow in apparent consternation, "events that have lately transpired give me some trepidation. I... am loath to burden Your Excellency with the unpleasant details, but the shadowy forces which continue to work against the peaceful reign of the Ruby Prince have begun to strike with greater vigor than in the past. I fear that in my absence from my companions' side, they might choose to strike."

Turning a concerned gaze upon her companions, the paladin's demeanor appears to brighten visibly. "Surely, however, while under the protection of your guard they would be quite safe! Unless..." The paladin's momentarily cheery expression fades into one of concern as the unfinished concern dies in the suddenly quiet air.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Having spent sometime in the morning ensuring they were all disguised, Natala is very surprised to have the group so quickly identified.  She leans forward to help the servant rise, urging the young man to speak quietly as she glanced about to see the reactions of those nearby.  She blinked at the summons, shaking her head slightly at this inopportune turn of events.  However, rather than say anything, Natala simply drifted to the back of the group and let the others lead. Both she and Tabiry were new faces, and it might serve them better to remain out of focus.

Upon arriving at the palace, Natala let her gaze sweep back and forth in awe, but in truth she was watching for anyone paying particular attention to the group.  She was walking enough steps back to appear separate from the entourage to the casual observer.  She continued to hover just within earshot as they were brought before Muminofrah, listening earnestly as the woman prattled on about a chariot race to distract the people.  

When Vershab began to whisper, she whispered back, _It seems you have been marked by this woman - her servants o ew who to find even with these disguises.  If your enemies did not all perish at the well, you are correct - given her public association with the Relic Knights, Lehasti is a vulnerability and an obvious target.  From what you have said, this woman will either not understand or not care about the danger this could represent.  Better to convince her ego that something other than a chariot race is in order.

If, however, we are forced to participate, do you think achieving victory is a wise course of action?  It might be better to arrange another winner ... and perhaps knew darling of the court to attract someones attention._   Natala nodded to the garish woman, who even now was making eyes at the holy knight.
_OOC - a slow response, but hopefully some food for thought_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 15 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 7/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Slippers (ignore difficult terrain);

----------


## Gwynfrid

Muminofrah listens to Lehasti, an arched eyebrow and unhappy pout making clear how boring she finds the paladin's change of subject.

"Again with the tidings of doom! My dear, can't you enjoy the occasion? For the people of the city? For... For me?"  A batting of a kohl-covered eyelash underscores the personal aspect of this appeal. 

But then, a sudden thought strikes the noblewoman. "Oh! I have an idea that's much better. Why don't all your friends participate, in teams of two? Whatever dark undertaking threatens them, it surely can't be attempted in full sight of your crowd of fans! Yes, yes, that's it! The more participants, the less danger... and the more fun for everyone!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi listens silently around a mouthful of meat pie, chewing slowly and deliberately so as to not interfere with his ability to observe.  His eyes darken as she suggests that all of the party competes, but he continues to remain silent sheerly out of desperate need for the woman's continued good graces.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti pauses, the veneer of congeniality yielding somewhat to consternation for several heartbeats. Hastily applying an affect of mild weariness, she sighs. "I apologize, your excellency; I am certain that matters mundane and menial bear heavily upon your shoulders already. Perhaps a diversion from such matters would do us all some good."

Giving their host a wan smile, she turns to her companions, a momentarily wide-eyed gaze the only hint at her ongoing frustration. "However, some of my companions are less well-suited for such an endeavor than I. Surely you have other participants in mind? I don't doubt that we could assemble two competent pairs, but Vershab, for instance, is not accustomed to such physical pursuits. And surely it would be unsporting for the odds to favor our little band so strongly!" She chuckles briefly.

"If we are to participate in this event, I must ask that we take our leave, if Her Excellency is willing; we would hate to perform for Her Grace at any less than our best, which demands immediate preparations.  Surely the servants can advise us on the particulars of time and place?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab listens to the exchange between Lehasti and Muminofrah with his usual wooden expression. At Lehasti's suggestion that they need to prepare he nods in a way that he hopes is encouraging after doing a brief count of the party and coming up with either five, six, seven, or even eight depending on the inclusion of Sabef, Sunset, and Tabiry. With a shrug he decides to wait to discuss those details until they are out of sight of the fanciful Muminofrah...

----------


## Gwynfrid

"The beauty of a race in chariots is that everyone can participate, don't you think? You don't have to run yourself, so this isn't about who's stronger, or taller... Sometimes it's a contest of wits! You versus the animal! Versus the obstacles! Versus the other contestants, too, naturally!", one of the courtesans interjects. "Very true, very true! Spoken like a real competitor! For you will enter, I am sure, dear Raerka?",  Muminofrah replies with even greater enthusiasm. "Er, er... Yes... Of course...", the man responds, lamely, obviously regretting his foray at the forefront of the conversation. 

Over the course of the next hour, while a great many delicious dishes are served by a swarm of slaves, a number of Muminofrah's court find themselves corralled into pledging their participation. At last, the great lady yawns, and declares the evening over. "I am sure you are all excited and yes, my dear, dear one, you are right, we should all have time to prepare",  she says, looking at Lehasti. "Most importantly, I need to think long and hard, what would be the best attire to wear for this momentous occasion! So, unfortunately, while I would looove some more... private time for us to get to know each other better...  this will have to wait for another day. Go to rest, my dear, and come ready in the morning with your companions! The eleventh hour will be the start of the race! Don't be late, or you will lose the race and maybe more!"  With that, she leaves for her private quarters, and the crowd disembarks the barge to go to their own homes. 

As for the Relic Knights, a group of servants and guards escort them back to the Inn of Desert Winds. Their leader, a lieutenant by the name of Unas, explains to Lehasti that Muminofrah noted her concerns about safety, and decided that a group of guards would be dispatched to keep an eye on them overnight.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi finds himself carried along as surely as a reed in the River Sphinx.  For a time, he finds a way to enjoy it- after all, there are many less pleasurable pastimes than lounging on a pleasure barge being fed savory bites by eager-to-please slaves.  The whole thing is still unbelievably odd to the youngster, so recently nothing more than an urchin and now making (polite and desirable!) company with city leaders and adventurers.  -And maybe the long-lost son of nobility, himself!  

There are _plenty_ of thoughts and concerns to keep the young man busy and distracted, but he hasn't completely lost sight of the dangers of their position.  He recalls the last time they visited Muminofrah and the eerie voice of their would-be assassins aboard the same barge.  He doesn't ever really relax, and makes it a point to avoid any alcoholic favors making the rounds.  Instead, his mind wonders their plights- both immediate and more over-arching; and his eyes wander the barge- taking in the faces of all Muminofrah's retainers, not quite sure if he hopes for another glimpse of their assailant or not....

On the way to their lodging, he is pleased to be escorted by one of the lady's personal retainers.  Surely, no one would be too foolhardy to attack a well-armed party of adventurers accompanied by professional guardsmen!  For the first time in several days, he finds himself largely at ease, if a hair apprehensive about the next day's activities...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab eats heartily, though he is clearly distracted by considering the options available to him via magic to triumph over the other racers. "Who is likely to be our greatest competitor? I am not at all concerned with winning personally, but think it best if Lehasti does. If someone can drive the chariot I think I can make things very interesting for the rest of the riders..." he says to Natala, between courses. "Would you like to help somehow? If you drive our chariot I am sure we can make things work."

Once back at the inn Vershab finds his paranoia returning. After performing as thorough a search of his room as possible he lets the others know that he will be sleeping in a Rope Trick tonight, in spite of the additional security. "Anyone else who wishes to sleep there is welcome. I see no point in being easily found by either mundane assassins or magical powers."

----------


## Farmerbink

At the inn, Turi falls in with his younger brother, sharing their ideas for tricks to pull during the chariot race.  "Let's ride together!" the older suggests- sparing a glance to Lehasti in hopes of her acceptance, at least, if not approval.  "Think you could break a wheel with your spear?"

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti does her best to maintain a pleasant air as their host continues the festive frivolities, though her answers begin to tend toward vague platitudes and non-specific demurrals in response to whatever questions come her way. In so doing, she manages to blend somewhat into the crowd of courtesans and other hangers-on, though without quite the frequency and intensity of their constant flattery.

As the evening draws to its end, the paladin graciously takes her leave, gesturing her companions to the fore and bowing low to their hostess. She is uncharacteristically quiet on the way back to the Inn, though she thanks Unas with favors him with a snappy salute for the added security.

As the door into their lodgings closes, the pleasant facade dissolves, and the paladin's face suddenly contorts into a mask of enraged frustration! "Preening, pompous _PEACOCK_," she practically spits the whispered words into the mostly-still room. "_PRATTLING_ about public spectacles while death cults scheme! Can she not _recall_ that Wati scarcely survived a plague of _risen dead_ scant months ago?? Oh, what riches would I not pass by for _one minute_ at the ear of the Ruby Prince, exposing her vanity and foolishness!!" The paladin turns her face upward, giving vent to her anger in a hiss through grinding teeth, both fists clenched skyward.

After several seconds staring upward at the ceiling and breathing heavily, she falls suddenly to her knees. Inclining her head and opening her fists to present two raised palms in the now-familiar manner of her faith, she prays in a tired voice. "Glorious flower of the dawn, flame which cleanses and heals, redeem my anger. Burn brightly in my heart to the good of all, and leave not the bitter cinders of resentment behind to darken my countenance."

She opens her eyes and lifts her face, turning to see Azkin at her right hand. His serious face is a bit wide-eyed at his mistress's outburst, but he gives her a smile that is almost grim in its silent agreement with her expressed frustrations. He reaches one hand to help the paladin to her feet, which she thankfully accepts. "Forgive me, friends. For the good of us all, and for innocents everywhere, it appears that we much play along with this... silliness."




> "Anyone else who wishes to sleep there is welcome. I see no point in being easily found by either mundane assassins or magical powers."


Lehasti nods wearily at the arcanist's suggestion. "I see little need to expose ourselves to further danger, nor the guards that surround us, by allowing ourselves to be found. And we may also discuss what further plans must be made... frivolous though this event may be, it will doubtless redound to our advantage to win it, if we can." The paladin adopts a martial "at ease" stance while the scholar makes his preparations before following him up the rope.




> At the inn, Turi falls in with his younger brother, sharing their ideas for tricks to pull during the chariot race.  "Let's ride together!" the older suggests- sparing a glance to Lehasti in hopes of her acceptance, at least, if not approval.  "Think you could break a wheel with your spear?"


Azkin gives his spear an appraising glance, and then his brother Turi an uncertain smile. "I... maybe? Depends on the wheel... but wouldn't that be cheating?" He turns a cautious glance upon his mistress.

With a scoffing laugh, the paladin responds sardonically, "I suspect that Her Excellency is somewhat more concerned with the drama of the thing than with the 'boring' rigors of sportsmanship. What tricks we might play that do not dampen the excitement may well earn us _greater_ glory in Her Excellency's estimation." Shaking her head and sighing in what wry humor she can muster, the paladin continues, "Try to avoid harming the other entrants, but beyond that? I suppose that 'anything goes'."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Muminofrahs attentions were too great to engage in much conversation, so Natala keeps to the rest of the group.  For now, it was better to watch and listen, especially given what the group had mentioned about possible spies.  It was ridiculous to think the fate of a city was at stake and this noblewoman was more interested in frivolity ... but not unsurprising.  What horrors would be visited upon the land before she saw the light?

After Muminofrah finally tired, the group adjourned to the Inn, escorted by a several guards.  Once the group had settled in, Natala raised an eyebrow at Lehastis outburst, but Waited only a few moments before repeating some of her concerns from earlier. 

_That woman marked you all - even through the disguises, her servants found you.  How will we evade future detection?  Your public faces clearly mark you all as targets, and this contest concerns me.   What better time to find you, with or without magic.  

I wish you could have convinced the noblewoman that other pastimes might be in order; however, now we must decide if victory is worth the price of her fawning adoration.  We might be better served to keep the race close but let another potential darling take your place under noble scrutiny._ 

To Vershab, she nodded hesitantly.  _I am game, but I am no accomplished rider.  I can wield a spear and provide some blessings, however._
_OOC - So looks like no response to Natalas comments ... moving on. _ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 15 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (8/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 7/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Slippers (ignore difficult terrain);

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi almost jumps when Lehasti lets loose her frustrations.  It's a little bit of a self-revealing moment when he realizes that the constant tirade of false accolades and possibly-legitimate excitement has bled into the youngster's perspective.  While Lehasti has remained focus on the task at hand and built up a reservoir of irritation, Turi has done exactly the opposite.  He's lost focus and little-by-little been swayed to the point of genuine anticipation for the event.  His eyes fall to the floor in shame at the discovery.  

Still, what's done is done, and he doesn't take it too hard.  He acknowledges the rest of Lehasti's concerns and assertions with a short series of nods, before retiring to Vershab's extraplanar hidey-hole.  Natala's concerns, though they be valid, earn only a shrug from the young rogue.  He has little way to influence it, and therefore refuses to worry.  With the comfort that can only reliably source from overconfidence and the surety of youth, Turi finds himself quickly and comfortably asleep in his bedroll.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Turi has limited means to "prepare" for the trial.  Assuming that the mechanics for "we don't want any extra weight" is essentially the armor check penalty, Turi will leave behind the mistmail, but wear and keep the rest of his gear.  At the very least, he'll keep 1 kukri, and both a silvered and cold iron dagger.  He'll wear his ring, cloak, and amulets with protective magic, and a bandolier with the tanglefoot bag, a vial of holy water, a vial of alchemist's fire, and a few curative potions.  The poisons and other consumables will remain with his armor and the rest of his weaponry and other belongings.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods, "I cannot imagine that driving the chariot safely will be too difficult if we don't intend to win - and I don't. Instead I intend to sow chaos among the other competitors to ensure Lehasti's chariot wins...Unless, of course, we decide we don't want her to win, in which case it may be more difficult. After we begin, I am strongly considering flying out of the chariot invisibly to wreak havoc, only returning as we get close enough to the finish line to be seen. I suppose we will see, based on the racing path..." Vershab yawns and then, without saying goodnight, lays down and goes to sleep obliviously.

*Spoiler: Preparations*
Show

I doubt anything at a cantrip level will matter, but the following spells are available for me to spread around...

1st - Endure Elements (24 hour duration) and Mage Armor (7 hour duration)
2nd - Bear's Endurance and Cat's Grace (+CON and +DEX, 7 minutes duration unless I spend uses of my Rod of Extend Spell to double their duration. Will this be enough?)
3rd - Communal Resist Energy (70 minute duration, split into 10-minute increments among the PCs buffed)

I think Mage Armor is the obvious winner here. I can cast seven total 1st level spells each day, so that is enough for everyone once and for me to have two left over. My biggest limitation is limited 3rd level spell slots. I have only four and want to reserve them for surprise combat encounters...

Otherwise I have some consumable items to help with the chaos. I figure I can use scrolls and wands for much of the shenanigans I plan. Does anyone have any additional ideas/requests? Usually I would offer Enlarge Person, but I don't think that fits the plan right now...

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Starday, 2 Calistril*

After a blissfully calm night at the Inn of the Desert Winds, the Relic Knights gather, to get ready for a sporting event they certainly never thought would become a part of their expedition to Tephu. Nonetheless, they're escorted back to the Plaza of the Bright Horizon, where an increasingly excited crowd has begun to gather. Today, the weather is unusually overcast this morning after a very warm night, and the thickening clouds and heavy atmosphere hint at the possibility of a rare storm. 

As they arrive, the companions are directed to the large gathering of chariots and camels, with drivers already in the process of taking their vehicles and animals to the starting line. A large wooden platform has been erected on one side of the immense plaza, and on it, a radiant Muminofrah, clad in a startlingly revealing scarlet gown adorned with golden bird motifs, surrounded by her usual gang of sycophants - those that she hasn't assigned to race participation, at least - surveys the scene with unabashed cries of delight.

The Relic Knights quickly get to choose chariots, in the middle of disputes over how well aligned one's wheels are, relative to how well-fed this other one's camels appear to be, and other petty battles among contestants, barely arbitrated by harried race officials whose authority seems shaky at best. Looking at their competitors, the bawling crowd and everyone's behavior, the companions understand that this isn't going to be a gentlemen's race - a cutthroat battle for position, with no holds barred, is more likely.

"BEHOLD!" The bellowing voice of the official has been magically enhanced, just so he could be heard over the vast expanse of the plaza.

"Under the gracious patronage of Her Excellency the Lady Muminofrah of Sothis, Fan-Bearer to the Right Side of the King, with the blessing of the Ruby Prince, the race today will crown the deftest, fastest, smartest, bravest and luckiest of Tephu's expert, audacious, world-famous chariot drivers! The race will wind down through the streets of our beloved city of Tephu, for the greatest glory of our city, our sportsmen, and our most revered sponsor the Lady Muminofrah!"

The crowd roars in delight and anticipation, and the participants all wave at the beaming Muminofrah, who graciously waves back at them in approval and encouragement, and at the crowd, amid cries of support, jeers, and exclamations of predicted doom or glory.

"The race contestants this day will be...

Riding the blue and purple chariot, Lord Raerka and the Most Esteemed Iunre, from the Ruby Prince's court!

With the red and gold, Master Kapes and Master Manetho, winners of four of the last five races in Tephu!

In the white and green chariot, Lady Lehasti, Servant of the Dawnflower, and her trusted companion, Turi of Wati! 

Also from the court of Sothis, with the silver and orange colors, Dame Ahmose and Lady Ebana!

Master Vershab of Wati, joined by the Dune Walker, Natala al Akmet, coming in the blue and white!

Joining the fray for the first time this year, in the blue and green striped chariot, young masters, Harwa and Djaty!

Also among our youngest participants today, riding yellow and red, Azkin of Wati, with his girlfriend Beshtek!

Friends to the Lady Muminofrah, Lord Nehesy and Lady Benerib, they ride in the green and yellow carriage!

Amber and dark red, here come renowned camel master Stetut and her companion, Teos!

And coming from the far northern reaches of Avistan, the red-haired Daughters of the Desert, Sigrun Firehair and her sister in arms, Gretta Isylson, will drive the gold and black!"

The crowd's applause, whistles and yells thunder across the plaza, as bookmakers work the crowd, taking last-minute bets from eager gamblers, even taking money from some of the participants themselves just before they depart.

The observant Turi notices a few things - first, that Sabef was cautious enough to give a pseudonym to the organizers, and passed successfully under his disguise as a girl; then, that some participants, especially Masters Kapes, Menato and Stetut, are probably the only really experienced camel drivers in the race; and that the courtesans are rather nervous and uncomfortable, except for the women, Ahmose and Ebana, while Vershab notes that these two have just cast a spell each over their camels. Meanwhile, Lehasti recognizes Sigurn Firehair, the bard the group met in Wati and who was in the process of writing an epic of the Relic Knights' story. The tall kellid woman very much stands out in an Osiriani crowd... She sends a friendly wink in Lehasti's direction.

Then, with a great flourish, Muminofrah takes a large, shiny, vibrating stone from a slave in attendance, and brandishes it into the air for all to see... the race is about to start!

*Spoiler*
Show

What if anything do you guys want to do in the last seconds before the signal to start is given? You can:
- Place a bet
- Cast one spell
- Observe the competitors
- Observe the crowd
- Do anything else, that would fit in one round

----------


## Farmerbink

As they leave the inn, Turi feels more than a little exposed.  Despite the contingent of guards, he'd feel safer with a fine shirt of mail and.... more blades.  Nothing to be done for it, though, if he's to help Lehasti win.  The extra weight simply wouldn't be worth it.

The youngster makes no effort to mask his actions as he seeks to lay claim to one of the best chariot, displaying no hesitation whatever to _run_ to the most appealing ones and shoulder aside any other would-be competitors for it.  He _does_, however, make an effort to mask his actions as "inspection," when he tries to loosen some of the attachments on the wheels of the next chariot over.  

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

When "making sure the wheels are right," Turi will make sure one of the wheels _isn't_ right, of a chariot that isn't being steered by himself or his companions.  Can't much guarantee no one will fix it in his wake, but you know. :-D (1d20+8)[*16*] disable device - dunno if penalties would apply for this use, he does _not_ have his thieves' picks.
(1d20+15)[*21*] stealth to hide his actions


As he mounts a chariot with Lehasti, he finds himself once more in a metaphorical spotlight.  And hates it.  Almost like a bug exposed to the sun that had just been comfortable under a rock, Turi finds the attention decidedly discomfiting, and for a long moment just looks around awkwardly.  When announced by name to the gathered throngs, he scowls, and would have shrunk beneath the walls of the chariot, had Lehasti not urgently whispered "Wave, you fool!" 

His scowl deepens for a moment, but he raises his hand and does as bidden- recognizing the wisdom in it.  After a few heartbeats, he finds himself growing a little more into the situation, and the scowl begins to lift, instead replaced by the keen glances of a cad looking for an opportunity.

*Spoiler: final moments*
Show

In the last moments before the race, he'll "observe the competitors," his attention drawn by the inclusion of Sigrun Firehair.  (1d20+12)[*32*] perception

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab rises, takes care of his daily ablutions, has a light breakfast, and is ready to provide _Mage Armor_ to anyone in the party requesting it as soon as they leave the inn. "If you need it more than seven hours from now I suspect there is a problem - most horses or camels won't be able to keep racing that long without dying of exhaustion, so we should at least be done with the race before the conjured armor dissipates," he explains after casting it on everyone who requests it. Then he takes several moments to review his spellbook before following the others out the door.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Mage Armor on at least Turi, Lehasti, and himself. Does anyone else want/need it?

Afterwards he will use the Quick Study exploit to have another spell prepared instead of Mage Armor.

Once at the scene of the race Vershab makes no effort to interact with the crowd or the other racers, save those in his party. He takes a look at each of the chariots selected by his companions to look for any obvious differences between them. If he finds anything of concern he voices it, but once done calmly steps into his ride for the race and ensuring that Natala takes the reins immediately. "I do not plan to remain inside the chariot if it doesn't suit the circumstances. As soon as it seems appropriate I intend to cause great difficulty for everyone except our allies and I don't much intend to hide that it is magic. If it looks bad I may ensure I am not seen doing it, though. Let me know if anything goes wrong - I intend to keep us all communicating throughout the race..." he says as things get ready to start. Before the race begins he draws two wands from his pack and casts a spell, targeting the party. 

"*Alright, everyone - we shall be able to speak with each other throughout the race via my spell. Don't be too talkative, but if you are in trouble or get attacked speak up!*" he intones over the mystical connection he has made.

*Spoiler: More Mechanics*
Show

Vershab has his wands of Invisibility and Fly ready for use. He casts Message, connecting seven targets (the party, including Sabef) for 70 minutes.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi starts, looking up suspiciously from the wheel he is _definitely_ not sabotaging.  "That's neat, but it's creepy as heck, mister V!"  He tries to go back to his work, but fears the opportunity may have been lost.  Shrugging, he scrambles to get situated for the announcement.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti wakes early, seeking the sun's first light for her morning devotions. Basking as its warmth bathes her wearied countenance, the sun-bronzed woman smiles, nearly care-free despite the coming trial. She turns to see Azkin, not too far off, engaging in his own quiet prayers, and, after waiting for the young cleric to finish, she steps over to offer her hand to him, still kneeling. "Another day and the sun still shines. And another, tomorrow, come what may today." Smiling, she lifts her fellow Sarenite to his feet, and they move to join the others in the last preparations.

After accepting Vershab's offer of Mage Armor, the paladin leaves behind her bulky breastplate, heavy flail and Longbow, strapping the sheathe of her flaming falchion somewhat closer due to the lack of bulk, and ensures that her other accoutrements (including her spiked gauntlet) are similarly secure. Finally, she dons her finest tabard, fortunately preserved from the dirt and grime of the party's recent covert escapades, and moves to the door to advise their anticipated escort of their readiness.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Obviously she's leaving most of her "travel gear", most weapons and her armor, but is otherwise keeping her various magic items, etc.
Dex check for flaming falchion: (1d20+1)[*2*] Edit: Boo, +1 Falchion. I think that's actually a first.  :Small Frown: 
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4AC, some hours remaining.


 




> "In the white and green chariot, Lady Lehasti, Servant of the Dawnflower, and her trusted companion, Turi of Wati!"


Lehasti flashes her most winsome smile, lifting her face and raising both palms in the traditional prayerful gesture of her faith. As she opens her eyes to wave regally at the crowd, she gently kicks the cringing Turi with the side of one boot. "Wave, you fool!" she whispers out of the corner of her mouth, before continuing her acknowledgment of what applause comes their way.




> "Also among our youngest participants today, riding yellow and red, Azkin of Wati, with his girlfriend Beshtek!"


Azkin waves hesitantly at the crowd, before registering the whispered suggestion of the disguised Sabef and awkwardly encircling the younger, smaller boy in the crook of his arm.




> "And coming from the far northern reaches of Avistan, the red-haired Daughters of the Desert, Sigrun Firehair and her sister in arms, Gretta Isylson, will drive the gold and black!"


Lehasti gives the fellow warrior-women a broad (and genuine) grin, and responds to Sigrun's theatrical wink with a vigorous thump of her gauntleted fist across her breast in salute.

The Sarenites crouch, seizing the reins for their steeds, as Muminofrah signals that the contest is about to begin! Lehasti breathes deeply, offering one last appeal skyward before fixing her gaze on the road to the fore, while Azkin gives one last appraising glance at the competitors most near to him, and a somewhat wider-eyed expression to the disguised Sabef. "You said you knew how to drive these things, right??" he blurts out nervously.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti will observe the crowd, and Azkin the other competitors. Please roll as appropriate and let me know if they see anything noteworthy.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala rose to greet the sun, giving thanks to the ancient gods for their continued protection while praying for their guidance.  In particular, she made overtures to Bes for luck, and the Ruler if Arrows for victory in the coming war.  Gathering her heart, she joined her companions for breakfast and the journey to the Plaza. 

As the group gathered for a last discussion, Natala called upon the gifts of the old ones, first summoning an invisible servant, followed by calling forth her translucent ancient armor that she hid beneath a cloak she imagined from her magic sleeves.  Then she called upon the blessings of Neith, to make Lehasti and herself more heroic than normal.  Finally, she called upon the blessings of Ra to guide her companions attacks and bolster their morale.  Once complete, she headed to her chariot with Vershab, taking the reins with confidence ... even if charioteering was not one of her areas of expertise.

When they called her name, she waved, keeping a low profile in order to keep the attention on Lehasti.  As they readied themselves to start, she called upon the favor of Horus, feeling energy flow through her body.

To Vershab, she simply asked via the spell,  _Are we to draw blood?_
_OOC - Summoning Spirit Shield (up time 7 hrs).  Casting for Naren servant (7hrs), heroism on both Lehasti and herself (70 min), casting bless on the group (call it 6 min left) and casting divine favor for the start_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain);

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the barker rattles off the participants' names and colors, everyone eyes each other tensely, while trying to keep the camels in check and making last-minute preparations. 

While checking the wheels of the chariot he is to share with the paladin, Turi surreptitiously tries to tamper with the neighboring competitor, which happens to be the blue and purple with the courtesans. Back in the chariot, he surveys the competition, and sees one of the two youngsters, Harwa, forcing open the mouth of one of his camels, while his companion, Djaty, pours the contents of a flask down the beast's throat.

If Vershab's spell and whispered announcement are barely noticed by Lehasti, it's because of something startling she sees in the crowd. Among the reveling race fans, a man in a dark burnoose looks at her intently, his lips moving fast, with words that she can't make out from the din of the crowd. She sees the slim iron rod he holds, pointed at her. Just as the race is about to start, he turns away and disappears in the crowd, while an ominous shadow envelops Lehasti, or does it? No one else appears to have noticed anything... Anyway, the impression quickly goes away.

*Spoiler: Mysterious spellcaster (Lehasti)*
Show

Lehasti - Will save (including Heroism effect):  DC18 (1d20+9)[*24*]


Standing nervously with Sabef in their own chariot, Azkin eyes the two courtesans next to them in the green and yellow colors, a man and a woman. The woman at the reins seems at ease with controlling the camels, while the man, Nehesy, a warrior-type person by the looks of him, arrogantly smirks at the two youngsters, flexing his muscles. "Yeah, he's thinking like he can easily push us out of the way", Sabef mutters. "We just have to be faster than them!" Azkin realizes the excitement of the race has caused his "girlfriend" forget about the harrowing past two days...

Confident in the support of the ancients' spirits and having called upon their magic, Natala is as prepared as she'll ever be....

The big shiny stone pulsing in her hand, Muminofrah reaches the edge of the platform. The crowd roars! She's about to drop it, but the riders in the amber and dark red chariot don't wait any longer: They whip up their camels and are off ahead of the signal! Muminofrah tosses the stone, which shatters on the ground and explodes in a huge *BANG!* 

"... AAAAND THEY'RE OFF!" The magically enhanced voice of the race announcer echoes along the length of the plaza. The crowd jeers at the thunder-jumpers, but obviously no one is going to call the false start for a do-over! Everyone whips their camels furiously, trying to catch up with the race leaders.

The wily Sabef reacts the fastest, and the read and yellow switfly catches up and overtakes the amber and red. In the confusion, several others manage to pull ahead of the treacherous chariot as well, to the delight of the spectators - or at least, those that hadn't placed a bet on it. To a thunder of cheers, Azkin and Sabef are the early leaders!

*Spoiler: Stage 0 : Starting Line*
Show



Amber & Dark Red (Stetut and Teos): Jump the thunder, Refl DC12 (1d20+7)[*11*] - if successful, 10ft ahead of the highest initiative result (below), if failed, then 50ft behind.

All others: Go! This is simply based on the initiative roll (assuming the rider with the best initiative bonus takes the reins). Everyone gets ahead of the official's chariot, by a number of feet equal to 5x their initiative result.

Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson) (1d20+4)[*7*]

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) (1d20+2)[*10*]

Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre) (1d20+1)[*15*]

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) (1d20+12)[*13*]

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) (1d20+3)[*6*]

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi) (1d20+5)[*8*]

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib) (1d20+4)[*15*]

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) (1d20+7)[*11*]

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) (1d20+8)[*20*]

Race leaderboard just after the start (unit = feet ahead, relative to the officials' chariots in the back):

100: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) 

75: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)
75: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib) 

65: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

55: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) 

50: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) 
50: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)

40: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi) 

35: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson) 

30: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) 




The first leg of the race is fairly straightforward: The path is clear to the exit from the plaza, narrowing down to turn left and through the Gate of the Moon. Everybody yells at the top of their lungs, vying for position in a combination of skillful handling of the camels and scaring the other drivers or their animals out of the way...

At the back of the race, two chariots with officials on board try to keep up with the furious pace, while barking orders and reminders of race rules, but no one seems to pay them a great deal of attention, least of all the delirious crowd.

*Spoiler: Rules*
Show

(EDITED April 24 to add another option in the possible actions in a stage) (EDITED again to allow for readied actions)

- At each stage, you can choose one of the two or more courses of action suggested. You can also call for another action if you have a better idea. If you do, I'll adjudicate the appropriate type of check and DC. Imaginative and fun solutions will be rewarded! 
- The chariot's current driver rolls the relevant skill or other type of check for the action chosen, determining the outcome. A success mean you progress (relative to the official chariot) by 10ft +5 for every 2 points by which your check result exceeds the DC. A failure mean you regress by 10ft +5 for every 2 points by which your check result misses the DC. A failure by 10 or more indicates a mishap happens, possibly doing damage to the chariot, camels, and/or drivers.
- You can change the driver at each stage with no penalty. This allows you to choose the best course of action for the stage.
- The character that's not currently driving can take other actions: 
  - Cast spells. The ride is rough, so spellcasting requires a concentration check, DC15+spell level. Over one stage, a maximum of 3 spells can be attempted. You can do so ahead of the driver's rolling their check. 
  - Engage in combat. Over one stage, up to 3 rounds of combat are possible.
  - If no combat is ongoing, the character can take can take up to 3 full round actions, or any other action that takes 1 minute or less. 
  - Among the 3 actions, one can be a readied action with any condition as the trigger. If the condition doesn't happen during this stage, then the action is lost. Otherwise, the action takes place in the next stage but before any other actions of that next stage; it doesn't count against the actions of the next stage.



*Spoiler: Stage 1: Plaza Rush*
Show



Options for stage 1:

#1 Jockey for Position: Animal Handling or Profession(chariot driver) DC15

#2 Scream and Dash: Intimidate DC20

#3 Any other ideas?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12 (10 currently), Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Fly Spell (60 ft fly speed, duration 5 minutes)
4/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs




> _Are we to draw blood?_


"*Maybe not first...what do you think, Lehasti? Several of them are also giving their camels spells to improve their performances somehow - I have some spells prepared to dispel theirs, but Azkin can probably help there too,*" Vershab responds over the _Message_ spell. He then nods to Natala and says, "I will be nearby," before taking one of the wands in his hands, activating its power, and leaping into the air to fly above the dust and chaos of the race!

*Spoiler: Vershab's Intended Actions during Stage 1: Plaza Rush*
Show

1. Activate Wand of Fly (CL 5, will last five minutes and provide a Fly Speed of 60) and get into the air. (If time allows, activate the Wand of Invisibility too, but the two priorities below are more important if Vershab's actions are limited. Invisibility will only last three minutes, but according to my reading of the spell, if I conjure pits and webs in areas that do not include opponents it won't break the spell effect. Thus, I plan to place the hazards in front of our opponents with the expectation that while racing they will have difficulty avoiding them.)
2. Cast Create Pit (10 'x 10', with the squares around that sloped - the hazard is roughly 20' x 20' in area, 30 ft deep, lasting 8 rounds) in front of Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib), warning our drivers to avoid the trap via the ongoing Message spell.
3. Cast Web at the exit to the plaza, timing it to appear after Lehasti and Turi have passed but before the rest, hopefully removing several of the riders from the rest of the race.

----------


## Farmerbink

From his position beside Lehasti, Turi watches disheartened as the rest of the chariots grossly outpace them.  He growls, much too quiet to be heard over the thunder of camel feet and roar of wheels straining against gravity and the entropy of the universe.  With a grunt, he snags one of the bulging pouches from his belt.  He takes one quick second to aim, and lobs it over the edge towards the camel master.  _Master or not, he'll have trouble operating his chariot like this!_

*Spoiler: Turi, phase 1*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 21, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* *Mage Armor* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

Turi's gonna throw a tanglefoot bag at Setut and Teos, in Amber. 
(1d20+10)[*28*] (I _think_ 10' range is either no penalty or a single -2.  In either case, they're the closest ahead of us that I'm worried about.  

If I get more actions, I'll use handle animal or intimidate to assist lehasti?  Both are trained, but Turi isn't very charismatic.  Same mod.

(1d20+3)[*19*]
(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nodded, not making eye contact with the scholar as he suddenly took to the air.  She was too busy trying to control the chariot and get a good start ... which fortunately Vershab had been able to help them earn fourth place.  While not spectacular, it was at least better than quite a few others.  Unfortunately, Lehasti and Turi were amongst those in the back ... but if they could win, what a story it would be!

The Dune Walker could see others trying to use their reins an whips in a number of ways - some handled it with the skill of experienced drivers, others simply lashed as their camels and screamed over the roaring crowds.  Shaking her head, Natala was always a fan of a honeyed tongue over violent threats.  Of course a little encouragement could come from a variety of ways.  She began to call out to the camels in a sing-song voice, canting it to urge her animals onward.  She also directed the the unseen servant to slightly goose the camels a bit, hoping it would spur them on without harming them.  
_Stage 1 / Round 1: Guess she'll try Diplomacy if possible ... Dip - (1d20+14)[16], but here's hoping the invisible pat on the butt will give a bonus!_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain);

----------


## JWallyR

> If Vershab's spell and whispered announcement are barely noticed by Lehasti, it's because of something startling she sees in the crowd. Among the reveling race fans, a man in a dark burnoose looks at her intently, his lips moving fast, with words that she can't make out from the din of the crowd. She sees the slim iron rod he holds, pointed at her. Just as the race is about to start, he turns away and disappears in the crowd, while an ominous shadow envelops Lehasti, or does it? No one else appears to have noticed anything... Anyway, the impression quickly goes away.


Lehasti's performative smile begins to slip for a moment, as she watches the dark-robed man. Gritting her teeth against his dark magic, she braces for its impact (with little in the way of alternatives) but quickly relaxes when it seems not to affect her. "Be watchful, my friends.." she whispers over the _Message_ spell, "a robed man just cast a dark spell of some sort against me. I do not _feel_ affected, but..." she trails off.




> _Are we to draw blood?_





> "*Maybe not first...what do you think, Lehasti?*"


"Protect yourselves, first and foremost," she murmurs, "Unless one of our rivals in this contest reveals himself as a true foe, we ought not seek to do them lasting harm."

Lehasti's head whips toward the sound of chariot movement before the dropping of the thunderstone, her face flashing dark disapproval at the cheaters; in turn, her own distraction hinders her from properly responding, and in the mere moments of delay, the other chariots surge ahead of their own. Grimacing her displeasure, she smartly raps the reins against her own camels in hot pursuit.

Seeing Turi begin the engagement of shenanigans at an opponent through a sidelong glance, Lehasti chuckles ruefully, the sound completely drowned out by the commotion of chariots, camels and crowd. She calls out wordlessly to their camels, punctuated but calm shouts of order toward the animals.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Handle Animal: (1d20+13)[*27*], *not* counting any assistance from Turi.

I assume that this takes up her attention for the current stage unless otherwise indicated.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4AC, some hours remaining.
Heroism: +2 (Morale) to Saves, Attacks, skills
~70 minutes remaining? 



Meanwhile, Azkin gazes around at the results of the opening dash in a surprised, almost confused enthusiasm. "We're... we're winning? he blurts out to the disguised Sabef. "Great job! .....now what?" The cleric, severely out of his element, turns to look over his shoulder at the approaching opponents.




> "*Several of them are also giving their camels spells to improve their performances somehow - I have some spells prepared to dispel theirs, but Azkin can probably help there too,*"


"Which ones??" Azkin blurts in the magically-carried whisper to Vershab. "Maybe once they're closer..."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin is not well suited to any of the proposed actions, so I'm *hoping* that Sabef is able to come up with something useful. In the meanwhile... some proposed actions:
1) Use Sense Motive (Mod is +9, not rolling to preserve DM screen) to assess the nearest opponent chariot drivers, specifically if any of them harbor ill intent above and beyond a reasonable desire to win in a fair contest.
2) *If Azkin and Sabef are passed by all friendlies but remain trailed by opponents* this stage, to attempt to cast Obscuring mist (Concentration check: (1d20+9)[*13*] vs DC 16) to obscure the road ahead of some subset of enemies.
3) Azkin will attempt to cast Create Water (Concentration check: (1d20+9)[*26*] vs DC 15) in front of an enemy chariot (but not a friendly chariot) in hopes of rendering the path slick and/or muddy

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Gwynfrid

The chaos of chariots and the noise of bleating camels and yelling drivers competes with the clamor from the excited crowd to deafen everyone to the last man and woman, but the announcer's voice is somehow still audible in the din. 

"Look at that! One of our elite competitors taking to the air! Oh, it looks like some folks are resorting to magic! Cheating, or fair game? What do you ladies and gentlemen say?" The fans' response sounds like an even mix of jeering, whistling, and clapping.

None of that perturbs Vershab as he takes off, easily following the camel's paths from above, and sets out to create a couple of timely obstacles. From his vantage point, he can easily see he isn't the only one playing the game! The camels pulling the blue and green chariot are evidently under the effect of some speeding effect, and easily overtake several opponents, before they're somewhat hampered by the sly application of a water creation spell, courtesy of a grinning Azkin. The woman courtier, Ahmose, clears an easy path for her driver, Ebana, by casting flashes of light at the nearest camels, blinding them momentarily. Turi throws a batch of alchemical glue at the amber and dark red camels. This slows them down dramatically, but Stetut promptly proves the value of experience: She immediately draws and throws a vial of hissing liquid, which instantly dissolves the goo!

Lehasti notices the smiling Sigrun, calling out and mocking the drivers around her. "Out of my way, scoundrels! That, a camel? More like an overgrown desert weasel! Hey, your nose looks like a disease, hope it's not catchy!?"  while her fellow Kellid, a short but incredibly muscular and fierce-looking woman, bellows great bursts of laughter at her companions's taunts.

"What is that? Blue and purple with mechanical problems already? Not a great look!" Indeed, while they started near the head of the pack, that chariot's left wheel begins to wobble. It stops, and a puffing and cursing Lord Iunre jumps down to look at the problem and readjust the wheel's attachment, losing precious ground in the process. Speeding ahead, Sabef does his best to handle the unfamiliar animals, helped by Turi's warnings about the intended moves of the nearby drivers.

*Spoiler: Stage 1: Plaza Rush*
Show

EDITED with results

Amber & Dark Red (Stetut and Teos):  Scream and Dash DC20 (1d20+11)[*19*], -20ft penalty for time lost due to the tanglefoot bag. Position change: -30.

Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isilson): Scream and Dash DC20 (1d20+13)[*18*] including Aid. Position change: -15.

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty): Jockey for Position DC15 (1d20+2)[*18*], including -1 caused by Azkin's Create Water, but +50ft bonus from camel speed enhancement. Position change: +65.

Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre): Scream and Dash DC20 (1d20+5)[*17*] but with a -50ft penalty for time lost fixing the wheel. Position change: -65.

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab): Jockey for Position DC15; Unfortunately, there's no possibility to use Diplomacy on animals without Wild Empathy, so your base bonus on this toll is just +5 (EDIT: +7 with Heroism). However, the gentle help from the unseen servant adds a +2 to that, for an unlucky total result of *9**11*. Position change: -25 -20.

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho): Jockey for Position DC15 (1d20+15)[*25*]. Position change: +35.

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi): Jockey for Position DC15, *29* with Turi's help. Position change: +45.

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib): Jockey for Position DC15 (1d20-1)[*19*] including a -8 penalty caused by Vershab's pit. Position change: +20.

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana): Scream and Dash DC20 (1d20+12)[*18*] including +6 bonus from multiple Flare cantrips. Position change: -15.

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef): Jockey for Position DC15 (1d20+4)[*24*] including a +2 from Azkin's Sense Motive.  Position change: +30.

Race leaderboard after stage 1:

130: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

115: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty)

95: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

85: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi)

65: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho)

40 45: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

40: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

20: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)

20: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

10: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)

"WOW! That was a daring swerve in the face of danger!" Without warning, a deep pit opens just in front of the yellow and green chariot, but the sharp-eyed woman at the reins proves to be more than a mere courtesan. Pulling her camels sharply to the left, she manages to barely escape the trap, one wheel of the chariot spinning in the air above the chasm for a few seconds! The crowd howls madly in appreciation, both of the cunning trick and the brilliant save! 

As soon as the green and white are clear of the Gate of the Moon, the great monument becomes encased in a large expanse of webbing, prompting an approving comment from the announcer! "Ah! Sticky arcana! A great classic at this stage of the race! Our faithful fans will recall that is was employed to great effect in his famous victory by Enhkarref the Mighty, back in 4703! A harsh punishment to those lagging, but here's help coming for them fortunately!" Indeed, the race officials, close behind, arrive on the scene and help disentangle the stuck chariots, which can start again, albeit with a significant disadvantage now.

*Spoiler*
Show

The 3 last chariots take a 80ft penalty, meaning that the standings, relative to the pacing officials, are now: 

Race leaderboard at the beginning of stage 1:

210: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

195: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty)

175: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

165: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi)

145: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho)

120 125: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

120: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

20: Amber & Dark Red (Stetut and Teos)

20: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

10: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)


The race now enters a large boulevard, but soon takes a sharp turn into a very narrow street. "Now, we begin to see who really can maneuver well!" Vershab realizes that the barker is now flying not far from him as he comments the scene, using a brass cornet, most certainly enchanted to carry his voice. He sits on a magnificent silk carpet, next to a robed, stern-looking woman with the symbol of the All-Seeing Eye around her neck - this is Diaconess Sekek, who Vershab remembers from the group's visit the Sanctuary of Nethys...

*Spoiler: Stage 2: Tricky Maneuvers*
Show

Options for stage 2:

#1 Turn the Sharp Corner: Animal Handling or Profession(chariot driver) DC22

#2 Look for a Shortcut: Perception DC18

#3 Any other ideas?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"_The Deaconess who helped us with the Haty-a (at first) is riding with the announcer on a flying carpet. I'm not sure if it matters, but I strongly discourage any overt actions that will result in making her dislike us further,_" Vershab sends over his Message spell. "*Don't ask me what might upset her - I have never understood people all that well...*"

As he sees the other chariot riders employ strategies to give themselves advantages Vershab singles out two teams specifically. "_I am going to do my best to slow down both Blue-Green and Green-Yellow. Azkin - you should dispel the magic enhancing the camels pulling Blue-Green._"

With that, he begins casting his spells, relying on his flight and position above the fray to give him the best view to place his summoned allies.

*Spoiler*
Show

First round - cast Summon Monster III for (1d3)[*3*] (Celestial) Giant Spiders on walls spread out around the avenue. During the next seven rounds they will target chariot team camels with their web abilities (+5 ranged touch attack, as a net, DC 12 Escape Artist or Strength checks to get free (standard actions), up to 8 webs in total, each), prioritizing those camels in Blue-Green and Green-Yellow, but specifically avoiding any of our teammates.

"Round 2" - cast Glitterdust (DC 17 Will save or blinded) on the Blue-Green team. This should hit the entire team with a 10-ft radius.

"Round 3" - Cast Grease (DC 16 Reflex or drop them) on the reins of either Blue-Green's or Green-Yellow's chariot team (if Blue-Green somehow avoided blindness, then on them, otherwise on Green-Yellow).

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Left alone, Natala didnt have a lot of options, so for now she would co to ie to drive as best she could.  She noticed some of the chariots moving for other exits. She thought back to the maps she had seen of the city, trying to remember where there might be a shortcut.
_Stage 2: Check for shortcut - (1d20)[5] if History works, +11; if Local, +6;  +3 if it has to be Perception_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain);

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti grins appreciatively at Azkin's use of the simple water-creation orison to hamper one of their opponents, but her glower darkens at Vershab's mention of magically-enhanced camels. Steeling herself once more, she wordlessly calls out to her own chariot's beasts of burden, in firm and commanding tones.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Handle Animal check: (1d20+13)[*27*]


Azkin's eyes narrow at Vershab's suggestion, and he eyes the chariot with the unnaturally-fast camels in suspicion. The young cleric tries to center himself despite the uneven surface beneath the chariot wheels and the general ruckus before murmuring a prayer to his goddess...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Concentration check: (1d20+7)[*12*] vs DC *18* to cast Dispel Magic at one of the magically-augmented camels. If successful: Caster Level check (1d20+5)[*7*] to overcome DC 11+ spell's CL on the camel.

Other actions: Perception (1d20+8)[*25*] to find a shortcut and assist Sabef

Concentration check: (1d20+7)[*24*] vs DC *15* to cast Create Water again, targeting the frontmost enemy in range, seeking to slick the road ahead so they lose control?

----------


## Farmerbink

From his perch on Lehasti's left, Turi looks about the suddenly-crowded boulevard warily.  "Miss, Lehasti, look!  Over there!  We can slip down that alley and get a jump on the next leg!" He's half-yelling, just to be heard by his chariot companion over the din of the race, but he takes some efforts to tell her quietly so not _everyone_ will hear.

He glances behind them, as a few of the better-experienced racers begin to close the gap.  "I shoulda bought more tanglefoot bags!" he complains, loudly.

*Spoiler: OOC Rolls*
Show

(1d20+12)[*32*] perception to find a shortcut
(1d20+3)[*7*] handle animal to assist Lehasti

----------


## Gwynfrid

"And more shenanigans from our participants! After the big web, the big hairy, ugly spiders!" The crowds along the avenue shriek in a mix of fright and delight when several monstrous spiders appear on the building walls on either side, and begin to throw long spears of gooey net-like material as some select chariots! Then, a cloud of luminous motes engulfs the blue and green chariot, forcing it to a full stop until the drivers manage to shake the effect off. Finally, a patch of grease appears... In the orange and silver chariot, the woman courtier, Ahmose, decides it's time to stop the interloper - she begins casting herself, pointing at the flying spellcaster above her head. All of a sudden, Vershab feels his arcane buoyancy vanish! Slowly, he falls to the ground... Right in the path of the stampeding chariots! The Kellid women in the black and gold veer to avoid him, but the other competitors aren't so kind. Both the amber and dark red and the lagging blue and purple trample right over him!

Azkin attempts a spell as well, but is frustrated by a huge pothole in the road, breaking his incantation at just the wrong time. He still manages to throw some water in the eyes of the closest pursuers. Nevertheless, Sabef's superb shortcut, combined with the traps set for the competition, leaves the two young ones with a sizeable lead.

Arriving at the tricky curve, many competitors slow down to find a different way, but those most confident in their camel husbandry try to take advantage by turning the corner at top speed, at the risk of their rickety vehicle flipping over... The Blue and Green youngsters both drink some sort of special liquid, the benefit of which isn't immediately apparent. At this point, Turi and Natala hear Sabef's voice in their ear: "This is the same track as last year! Can you see the red stone statue of a scribe? Just there, go straight instead of turning sharp like the others!"

When she hears that, Natala remembers seeing the red stone statue the last time she visited the city. She looks around and finds the way as recommended by the boy's advice. On her side, Lehasti seems to be able to nudge the camels towards the best trajectory into the difficult turn, but suddenly, Turi spots the place Sabef is talking about, the entry to a side alley. Grabbing the reins, the boy turns the camels that way at top speed, and they overtake the green and yellow chariot. At they do so, Turi sees Lord Nehesy snarl at him. The man may be a courtesan, but he's also visibly a warrior type, tall with bulging muscles. When the two are side by side, he lunges with a strong kick, intended to push his rivals off their path. Aiming at just the right spot on the side of the chariot, he nearly manages to tip it over. Turi and Lehasti react to counter-balance and recover the correct direction. The maneuver costs the pair a few precious camel lengths, but they eventually overtake this aggressive green and yellow rival.

"... Aand we're seeing the first two eliminations! This has to be disappointing, falling off at such an early stage! Such is the luck of the race, maybe a better attempt next season? Oh, but what's the amber and dark red thinking? Running away from the officials like that! Most unsportsmanlike!" The crowd's loud boos can be heard all along the race course. Indeed, at the back of the race, the officials have caught up with two chariots. The first time, they helped with the large web, but now the race is on in earnest, and anyone who can't keep up, per the rules, is eliminated. That's the fate of the amber and dark red, as well as the blue and purple chariots. While the latter good-naturedly (perhaps, even, with a hint of relief) hand over the camel's reins to the officials, it is not the case for the other one. The man, Teos, whispers something in the ear of the camel master woman, Stetut, and she whips the animals, darting away from the race course and into a side street.

*Spoiler: Stage 2: Tricky Maneuvers*
Show

Results edited below

Effects of Vershab's attacks

Spiders spit webs at chariots: Given the speed and momentum this can't truly immobilize a camel, but if a web hits, the chariot takes a -10 ft penalty to its progress this round. The targets are big, but moving fast. I'll say the touch AC for an effective web is 15. Each chariot, except the friendly ones, is targeted 3 times.

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty): (1d20+5)[*22*] (1d20+5)[*17*] (1d20+5)[*19*] : -30 ft
Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib): (1d20+5)[*24*] (1d20+5)[*25*] (1d20+5)[*11*] : -20 ft
Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho): (1d20+5)[*13*] (1d20+5)[*8*] (1d20+5)[*12*]: all  missed
Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana): (1d20+5)[*15*] (1d20+5)[*19*] (1d20+5)[*8*]: -20 ft
Amber & Dark Red (Stetut and Teos): (1d20+5)[*22*] (1d20+5)[*17*] (1d20+5)[*24*]: -30 ft
Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson): (1d20+5)[*13*] (1d20+5)[*9*] (1d20+5)[*14*]: all missed
Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre): (1d20+5)[*21*] (1d20+5)[*7*] (1d20+5)[*14*]: -10 ft

Will saves for Harwa and Djaty vs glittering dust: (1d20+4)[*6*] (1d20+4)[*13*], if both are blinded (edit - they are) then they have to slow down for a brief moment, and take a -20ft penalty.

The grease effect will give a -4 penalty to their check to the victims of that prank (edit - given the success of the glitterdust on blue-green, green-yellow is the target).

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) - Look for a shortcut DC18 (1d20+11)[*31*] including +2 from Azkin's aid. Position change: +40.

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) - drink something, then Look for a shortcut (aid) DC10 (1d20+6)[*25*] and for the driver DC18 (1d20+6)[*15*] - again they take a -1 caused by Azkin's Create Water. Position change: -10, +50 bonus from camel speed enhancement, -30 from the webs, -20 from glitterdust, total -10.

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib) - Look for a shortcut DC18 (1d20+8)[*12*] (edit - *8* due to the grease on the path) and Bull rush DC20 (1d20+12)[*25*] - if successful (edit - yes), Lehasti and Turi take a -8 penalty on their roll. Position change: -35, -20 from the webs, total -55.

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi) - Look for a shortcut DC18, Turi got a 34 including the +2 from Sabef's assist, reduced to *26*  by Nehesy's success. Position change: +20.

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) - Turn the sharp corner DC22 (1d20+15)[*20*]. Position change: -15.

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - Look for a shortcut DC18, substituting Knowledge(local) and adding Sabef's assist, Natala got a *13*. Position change: -20.

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) - Look for a shortcut DC18 (1d20+9)[*27*]. Position change: +30, -20 from the webs, total +10.

Ahmose tries to cast up to 3 times, until she gets an effect.
#1 Concentration DC18 (1d20+13)[*18*] effect (1d20+13)[*14*] - edit: failure
#2 Concentration DC18 (1d20+13)[*23*] effect (1d20+13)[*32*] - edit: success. Verhab falls slowly. 2 chariots try to trample him, please roll 2 Reflex saves DC20 for half damage:
#1 damage *13*
#2 damage *25* (rolled in OOC)

#3 Concentration DC18 (1d20+13)[*33*] effect (1d20+13)[*22*]

Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos) - Look for a shortcut DC18 (1d20+8)[*12*]. Position change: -25, -30 from the webs, total -55.

Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson) - Look for a shortcut DC18 (1d20+8)[*15*] including bonus from Inspire Competence. Position change: -15.

Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre) - Look for a shortcut DC18 (1d20+5)[*17*]. Position change: -10, , -10 from the webs, total -20.

Race leaderboard after stage 1:

250: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

185: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty)

185: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi)

130: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho)

130: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

120: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

100: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

10: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

-10: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre) - eliminated

-35: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos) - eliminated




"Oh! I see now that the best sporting fans in the world - referring to Tephu's of course! - have maybe gotten excited to the point of excess risk... Get out of the competitors' way, please everyone!" 

The barker's concern appears well-justified, with the next stage of the race opens to a wide avenue. There, a throng of enthusiastic spectators have broken the barriers to the left and right, and taken over most of the road. They scream, applaud, and throw objects in the air in support of the racers... but they also stand squat in the way of the chariots moving at top speed in this straight part of the race course.

*Spoiler: Stage 3: Excited Spectators*
Show


Options for stage 3:

#1 Make way!: Intimidate DC15
#2 Entertain the crowd: Perform DC20
#3 Any other ideas?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I have been forced to ground. The two chariots that were disqualified hit me, but I am alright,*" reports Vershab over the Message spell to his allies. "*One of them fled the scene - they may cause problems later. Keep an eye out for them...Also, Sigrun and Gretta deliberately avoided hitting me. Let's repay their kindness by defeating them without violence, please.*"

He then takes a moment to reactivate his wand and leap back into the air before cutting over buildings and generally following the racers at top speed. He keeps an eye out for the Orange and Silver chariot, particularly Ahmose, and prepares another wand for protection...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Wand of Fly again. Move to get into a position to continue playing. Prepare the wand of Invisibility for use if it looks like he will be targeted again.

*Spoiler: Notes for the other players*
Show

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) - +50 bonus from camel speed enhancement. We really need to remove this. Without it they would be way behind right now. As it is they are tied in seconds with Lehasti and Turi. @*JWallyR* and *FarmerBink*: you should consider serious effort to hinder them.

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) - Ahmose dispelled Vershabs Fly effect. Vershab is considering violence...Just FYI.

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - @*Starbin*: Shall I spend several actions to prepare Haste and cast it on our chariot? It could effect both horses, you, and possibly other allies if close enough.

*Spoiler: Spell Effect Evaluations*
Show

Effects of spider webs - generally effective at slowing a bit with only two exceptions due to bad dice. Consider casting something like this again later in the race.

Glitterdust - both are blinded and then slow down, taking a -20ft penalty.

Grease - -4 penalty to the driver, did some good.

----------


## JWallyR

Muttering an epithet under his breath, Azkin whispers over the Message spell, "I couldn't dispel a camel! And- oh no! People all over the road!" he gasps out in dismay.

Swallowing back his concern for the most foolhardy of the spectators, the young cleric reaches one hand to rest on Sabef's shoulder in a deliberate gesture. "Glory of the Dawnflower surround you," he breathes prayerfully, and Sabef feels a strange sense of confidence settle over him as he surveys the crowd. Azkin's sharp eyes turn towards the crowd as he considers his next actions...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin is using Touch of Glory to give Sabef +5 to a single charisma-based skill check that takes place in the next hour. The idea is that Sabef uses such a skill to convince spectators to clear the road. Intimidate, or perhaps Bluff (to convince spectators that there is a hidden danger following behind them)?

Azkin will then attempt a Perception check: (1d20+8)[*15*] to quickly determine the route of the least density of spectators, so as to communicate that to _other_ friendly chariots (Lehasti in particular, obviously).

Finally, Azkin will use Concentration: (1d20+9)[*28*] vs DC *15* to cast Create Water again, this time targeting the spectators in the least-dense area in hopes of encouraging them to spectate elsewhere.


Meanwhile, Lehasti is still bristling at the audacious attack of the opponents (now solidly behind her) when Vershab's description reaches her ears through the Message spell. Her eyes widen momentarily before her face contorts into a mask of fury at the overt violence toward the scholar. As she barrels down the avenue, her righteous indignation seeps into her voice, and she roars over the din of chariots and spectators alike, "Make way, you fools! Care ye not for your own lives??"

With one eye on their nearest competitors, Lehasti glares contemptuously at the chariot whose camels seem to be moving with unnatural speed. Edging closer to them, she growls to Turi, "Turi... shall we see how fast their camels pull a chariot with but one wheel?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Intimidate check: (1d20+7)[*22*]
I don't know if it qualifies as another "action" but if necessary, Lehasti will use Handle Animal: (1d20+11)[*29*] to edge her chariot toward the blue and green chariot to put Turi in range to attack their chariot.
***If such an action is necessary*** Lehasti will suffer the single penalty to her "primary" skill check to drive this round. Hopefully that's not an issue  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

"But how am I gonna-"  Turi's question is cut short when Lehasti suddenly steers the chariot to their left, all-but sideswiping the chariot apace with them.  Turi finds himself nearly flung from the rear of the vehicle, but nonetheless, manages to get the hint.  Grasping tightly to the rail of his own ride, he watches for just a second to make sure his blade will strike _with_ the wheel's motion- so as to hopefully not wrench it from his hand.  The heavy-bladed dagger slams into their opponents wheel with a quick series of thuds, each punctuated by a grunt of exertion.  "Sheesh, a little -AH!- warning, please?"

*Spoiler: Turi, stage 3*
Show

 kukri attack to break a wheel:
(1d20+12)[*20*]
(1d20+12)[*32*] CC (30+)
(1d4+6)[*7*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus

If the first hit seems to have any effect at all, he'll try again:
(1d20+12)[*21*]
(1d20+12)[*26*] CC (30+)
(1d4+6)[*9*] damage
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus

If the first and second hit seem to continue to have an effect, he'll try again- if not, he'll throw an alchemist fire at them, just to make them deal with it.

(1d20+12)[*29*]
(1d20+12)[*25*] CC (30+)
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus

or (1d20+10)[*14*] alchemist fire ranged attack- aiming for the reins as much as possible.
(1d6)[*3*] damage

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Without anyone to trade with, Natala couldn't effectively control the chariot AND cast spells, so she was forced to play the game straight.  For better or worse, her skills left much to be desired, leaving her as a limited threat to most other competitors.  On the one hand, that meant she wasn't being targeted and probably wouldn't stand out after all this was complete.  On the other hand, it meant she was out of position to help Lehasti win.  

When Sabef called out directions, she thought back a quick thank you, trying to follow the group as well she could.  Between spiders and grease and water, she was lucky she didn't overturn the damn vehicle!  Suddenly, Vershab reported he was down.  Grunting, she breathed a sigh of relief to hear he was okay, and tried to focus on the race.  Once through the narrow section, the field opened up ... and was now full of bystanders!  Shaking her head, Natala tried to sway the crowd as best she could to rally ... towards her!  If she couldn't get closer, maybe she could keep the people away from her companions.  
_Stage 3: Sway the Crowd - (1d20)[10] If possible, she'll use diplomacy (+14) to draw the crowds away from Lehasti and Azkin.  If not, I suppose it's a Performance check (+6) ... Either way, I'm probably screwed.  

PS - Yes, Haste would be awesome ... but if you're going to cast it, use it on Lehasti ... however, I thought the race was pretty quick.  You may not get a chance to cast it if you need multiple rounds._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain);

----------


## Gwynfrid

Faced with the unexpected challenge, the racers react in very diverse ways, and when a bruised Vershab refreshes his flying power and hastens to rejoin the action, he's witness to a wild spectacle indeed. 

"And here, ladies and gentlemen, we can see a daring attempt to sabotage the competition! Will blue and green let that pass without comment? Of course not!" Turi lunges dangerously out of his chariot, and scores a couple of hits on the rival's wheel, taking a few chunks of wood out of it. Harwa reacts with a sharp tug of the reins to pull his camels to the left, and the two chariots collide loudly, with Turi between them! At the last second, the nimble boy retreats to the inside of his chariot, narrowing avoiding being crushed. 

Harwa then veers towards the center of the avenue, while Dajty takes a number of objects from his satchel and throws them in the air. Fireworks erupt over the crowd's heads. The wonder and awe provide a welcome distraction, and Harwa takes advantage of it to move forward a lot more easily, if a little slower than before - it appears the effect of the draught they gave their camels has worn off. As they go away, Turi throws some fire at them, but the flask crashes on the ground behind the chariot, leaving a harmless little fire behind it. Still this elicits a sharp remark from the announcer: "A reminder to all participants that there are few rules in our great sport, but the law of the land still applies! Deliberate use of deadly force against people has no part in this game!"

On the right side of the avenue, Azkin judiciously guides towards an area somewhat less populated, while Natala's appeals draw more of the crowd to her and away from the youngsters. Boosted by the power of the sun of dawn, a radiant Sabef yells at spectators in a way most unbecoming to the ever-polite city guide, and opens a way, soon followed by Lehasti and Turi. Coming last, Sigurn in the black and gold chariot doesn't miss her chance to make herself known! In her powerful voice, she bellows a heroic song of war and epic adventure, only distantly related to the situation at hand, but which so impresses the crowd that they start applauding her and making a path for her chariot in the process.

On the left side, however, it's a pandemonium of fear and fury. The gold and red, as well as the orange and silver drivers whip and insult their way through, but the green and yellow are even more reckless: They don't slow down in the least, and drive straight through the crowd, leaving a trail of wailing, wounded spectators behind. The outcry is so loud that even the magically heightened comment from the announcer on this sorry spectacle remains unheard. Leaving the area, Ahmose casts a spell on the camels, which results in a remarkable increase in their speed.

*Spoiler: Stage 3: Excited spectators*
Show

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) - Make way! DC15 (1d20+9)[*15*] including +5 from Touch of Glory, +2 from Azkin's guidance towards the thinner portion of the crowd, +2 from Natala making it even thinner. Position change: +10.

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) - Entertain the crowd DC20 (1d20+8)[*27*] including a +4 from the fireworks. The effect of the potions of expeditious retreat on the camels expired. Position change: +25. 
The wheel takes minor damage from Turi's strikes (*6* hp total). Harwa's maneuver bumps the two chariots together:
Blue and Green takes (2d10)[*14*] damage (minus hardness 5)
Green and White takes (2d10)[*7*] damage (minus hardness 5)

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib) - Run straight through, no need for a skill check, this allows for (1d4+1)[*2*]x10 ft worth of progress. (1d10)[*3*] spectators are wounded.  Position change: +20.

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi) - Make way! DC15, Lehasti got a 22, improved to *26* with Azkin's and Natala's help. Position change: +35.
Trying to hit the spikes of a fast turning wheel is a risky endeavor. Each strike requires a Reflex save DC15 to avoid losing the weapon in the process: (1d20+11)[*18*] and (1d20+11)[*22*].
When the two chariots collide, Turi is in between: Reflex save DC18 (1d20+11)[*19*] to avoid being crushed for (8d6)[*36*] damage.

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) - Make way! DC15 (1d20+7)[*25*].  Position change: +30.

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - Natala's roll of 24 on Diplomacy successfully attracks the crowd away from others. The flip side is that they're now crowding in her area, with a negative (1d3)[*2*]x10 ft impact on her own progress.  Position change: -20.

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) - Make way! DC15 (1d20+8)[*25*] including +1 from Guidance. Ahmose casts Haste (Concentration DC18 (1d20+13)[*31*]) for a temporary +50 ft of progress. Position change: +80.

Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson) - Entertain the crowd DC20 (1d20+14)[*28*]. Position change: +30.

Race leaderboard after stage 3:

260: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

220: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi). Total damage to chariot: 2.

210: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty). Total damage to chariot: 14.

210: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

160: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho)

140: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

80: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

40: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

Eliminated: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)

Eliminated: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)


Leaving the roaring crowd behind, the racers now enter a more narrow street, with a slight slope down. They can see, ahead of them, a serious obstacle: A portion of the ground has collapsed for some reason, leaving a giant hole in the ground. There seems to be no easy way across...

*Spoiler: Stage 4: Sinkhole in the street*
Show

#1 Find an alternate route: Knowledge(local) DC18, but this route will be longer : -30 ft penalty on progress.
#2 Jump the gap: Handle animal or Profession(driver) DC24
#3 Any other ideas?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Sabef! Natala will need an alternate route - what is the best way around that hole? Everyone else, spur your chariots to top speed - I am about to conjure more webbing behind you and secure your lead!* direct Vershab via his Message spell. Then, focusing on the chariot driven by Ebana and Ahmose he begins to cast two spells as he flies invisibly overhead.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will cast Dispel Magic on the Haste effect speeding up the Orange/Silver chariot. Dispel Check (1d20+7)[*13*] (DC should be 11+ Level of spell, so *14*)
Then he will conjure a Web across the narrow street behind Lehasti and Turi.
Finally, Vershab will try to help assist Natala with a better route - Knowledge (Local) DC 10 (1d20+9)[*22*] to assist?

*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) - Vershab is continuing to leave this team to Turi and Lehasti, if necessary.

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) - Vershab is focusing on countering the other caster. They are right behind Lehasti and Turi, so this is pretty important, IMO.

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) - should be largely eliminated by the Web spell Vershab will cast this round.
Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib) - should be largely eliminated by the Web spell Vershab will cast this round.

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - Not going to buff at this time. However, I recommend finding a different route. Vershab is going to Web up the narrow street to try and secure 1st and 2nd place for our team.

40: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson) - hopefully they will follow Natala.

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin's jaw drops as the sinkhole comes into view. "To the side, Sabef..." he murmurs, before whispering into the Message spell- "Lehasti- reach out to touch my hand for a blessing!!" he hisses, urgency in the young cleric's tone.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin will urge Sabef to the side, and to slow, deliberately so that Azkin can reach out his hand in preparation to deliver a Touch of Glory to Lehasti via high-five as the latter passes!


Her own eyes widening at the unexpected obstacle, Lehasti heeds her protege's advice, steering their chariot into a position where the paladin can reach one outstretched hand toward the cleric. The instant after their hands make contact, she returns her grip to the reins, focusing on the gap ahead. "Hold tight, Turi..." she murmurs to her companion, "and pray to whatever Gods may hear you!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti will use Handle Animal: (1d20+18)[*37*] (includes both Heroism and Touch of Glory) in an attempt to urge the camels to greater speed to jump the gap.

After Lehasti and Turi have passed them, Azkin will cast (from a stationary chariot, hoping this does not require a concentration check, but if necessary: (1d20+9)[*12*] vs DC 16) Obscuring Mist before warning everybody over the Message spell about the pit that follows his cloud.
Finally, Azkin will then use Perception: (1d20+8)[*21*] to look for some other option to pass the sinkhole, or a promising side route, but ultimately I expect we're reliant on Sabef's Knowledge: Local check

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi manages to miss almost the entirety of this leg of the race.  After almost being caught between the chariots, he yelps loudly and recovers his footing in the back of his own vehicle.  He continues to watch for opportunities to hamper their opponents, reaching over the edge to swipe at reins and wheels when they get close enough, but otherwise staying (relatively) safe in the chariot.

When Lehasti tells him to hold tight, he instead looks towards the front with a gesture of confusion.  Thus, when the camels and chariot in turn take to the air, so does the youngster.  For a stunning, thrilling, and utterly terrifying moment, Turi gets to experience flight with utterly no control.  When they land jarringly on the far side, Turi collapses in a heap at the floor on the chariot, the breath firmly knocked from his lungs by the impact.  He rises slowly, carefully, to look out the back of the chariot as the other racers approach the sinkhole.

*Spoiler: Turi, stage 4*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

if possible, Turi's going to try a dirty trick to entangle the camel(s) of Harwa and Djaty:
(1d20+5)[*17*]

We'll go for another slice at the wheel, with the associated reflex save to keep the blade: 
(1d20+12)[*27*] kukri
(1d20+12)[*27*] CC (30+)
(1d4+6)[*10*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus
(1d20+11)[*19*] reflex

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Firmly in the rear of the group, Natala heard the call to seek an alternative route.  However, the billowing mist complicated things, and there was little left to fail by taking a risk.  With no one elses safety at risk, except perhaps anyone following h her, Natala snapped the reigns and shouted for the camels to run!  Behind them, the unseen servant goosed the beasts as the Walker prayed for luck ...
_Stage 3: Does it matter at this point?  Going for the jump!  Cha+unseen servant aid+heroism Handle Animal vs DC24 - (1d20+9)[26]_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain);

----------


## Gwynfrid

The announcer has trouble listing all of the increasingly dirty tricks the participants resort to as the hectic race proceeds across the streets of Tephu. Lord Nehesy tries to bounce the competion out of the way with powerful kicks, but only succeeds once, as the other drivers easily maneuver out of the way. "Oh, oh! What's happening to their camel here? And... some glue! And I can see some nicely aggressive maneuvers too! Is he just _waiting_ for the other one? Truly, we will have seen _everything_, over the years!" 

At the head of the race, Azkin's maneuver is very successful, and Lehasti's splendid jump prompts wonder and applause from the crowd. "What an absolutely masterful feat of driving! Is this newcomer the future of racing? We shall see!" Behind them, mist and webbing appear as serious obstacles. "It this smoke, or fog? Hard to say! But just in front of the big hole in the road, how will our racers deal with the challenge? And here comes more webbing! But... Ah, well, here we see the ones who don't compete for the first time! Nicely timed fire, Master!"

Most competitors decide to look for an easier route... But when the gold and red chariot appears, Master Kapes switfly takes a vial from his pouch, pours the contents in his mouth, and breathes a big gout of fire, removing the spidery blockade. Master Mantho is still slowed down by the fog conjured by Azkin, however, and the chariot passes the hole with some difficulty.

"And... wow, impressive jump on the back of his camel by the youngster! What is it for... Oh, I see, potion! Yes, those camels looked a little tired... " Harwa jumps on the back of one of the camels and manages to force a potion down the beast's throat, resulting in a nice acceleration.

At the back of the race, Natala manages the jump susprisingly well, although her timing is thrown off by the unexpected loss of visibility. Her wheels catch on the edge of the sinkhole, and she has to quickly step down to give a quick kick, to avoid falling back into the chasm. Behind her, Sigrun Firehair arrives, driving slowly in the fog. Quickly, the two Northerner women step down, having noticed some scaffolding attached to a neearby house. They promptly take a couple of long planks down, and carefully navigate their chariot over the precarious bridge.

When the chariots' routes merge again, Lady Ahmose casts a couple of spells, and two camels, those on the green and white and the red and yellow chariot, suddenly go limp. The effect doesn't last long, but costs them some precious distance, and the young upstarts take the lead again!

*Spoiler: Stage 4 : Sinkhole in the street*
Show


Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isilson) - Makeshift bridge, Craft DC15 (1d20+12)[*24*] including Inspire Competence and Aid another (can't fail vs DC10). Position change: +30.

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) Find an alternate route DC18 (1d20+12)[*29*] (EDIT corrected to 27) including Heigtened Awareness and Aid another  (can't fail vs DC10). Position change +45 +10 including Expeditious Retreat bonus of 10 ft and -30 ft penalty for the longer alternate route.
Harwa:
#1 throws a tanglefoot bag at the green and white chariot (1d20+7)[*21*]. Hit!
#2 jumps on the back of the camel, Acrobatics DC18 (1d20+9)[*27*]. Success!
#3 attempts to administer a potion, Ride DC15  (1d20+6)[*26*]. Success! The camel now has Expeditious Retreat benefits, but since the other camel doesn't, the bonus is only +10 ft.

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - Natala's good roll unfortunately suffers a -4 due to the mist, result 22 on DC24. On the other hand, the web is gone. Position change: -20.

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) - Jump the gap DC24 (1d20+11)[*23*] including  -4 due to the mist. The fire breath eliminated the web. Position change: -10.

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi) (1d20+5)[*24*] - great help from Azkin, superb success on the jump with a *37*, but... -20 ft penalty from the tanglefoot bag, and -30 ft from the camel's temporary paralysis. Position change: -10.
Camel's Will save DC17 (1d20)[*12*] Fail.

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib) (1d20+4)[*17*] - Jump the gap DC24 (1d20+4)[*23*] including  -4 due to the mist. Position change: -20.
#1 Attempt to bounce gold and red: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*12*] vs (1d20+15)[*32*] and bull rush (1d20+12)[*28*]. Fail.
#2 Attempt to bounce orange and silver: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*24*] vs (1d20)[*6*] and bull rush (1d20+12)[*22*]. Success!
#3 Attempt to bounce blue and green: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*22*] vs (1d20+3)[*8*] and bull rush (1d20+12)[*18*]. Fail.

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) - Find an alternate route DC18 (1d20+8)[*12*] including Heightened Awareness. The Haste effect has either ended, or was dispelled by Vershab. -10 ft penalty from the bounce by Nehesy, and -30 ft penalty for the longer alternate route. Position change: -65.
Ahmose attempts to cast 2 times
#1 Concentration DC17 (1d20+13)[*20*] (green and white camel) - Success
#2 Concentration DC17 (1d20+13)[*26*] (red and yellow camel) - Success

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) - Find an alternate route DC18 (1d20+8)[*23*], -40 ft  sacrificed to let Lehasti and Turi catch up, -30 from the camel's temporary paralysis, and -30 ft penalty for the longer alternate route. Position change: -80.
Camel's Will save DC17 (1d20)[*11*] - Fail.

Race leaderboard after stage 4:

220: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty). Total damage to chariot: 14.

210: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi). Total damage to chariot: 2.

180: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

150: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho)

145: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

120: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

70: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

60: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

Eliminated: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)

Eliminated: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)



After passing this dangerous obstacle, the race now enters a less noisy, more meandering street, in the less moneyed quarter of the city. The main difficulty appears to be about avoiding the lines that extent from one side to the other, some of which are quite low, covered with the local residents' laundry. The barker's cry, however, hints at the possibility of a challenge: "... Aaaand we're now entering Potter's Alley! Home of one of our most amusing traditions for race day!"

*Spoiler: Stage 5: Quiet Neighborhood*
Show


#1 Duck the low laundry lines: Perception DC17.
#2 Take the long way: No need to roll, but  lose 20 ft over this low-risk path.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Alight, I am running out of options here - I will try to slow down Blue-Green, but that's all I have left to offer right now. The fog you are about to see is illusory - disbelieve it and you should have no trouble seeing through it,*" sends Vershab over the Message spell. "*I have no idea what the announcer is talking about - Sabef to what 'tradition' is he referring?*"

Vershab flies, invisibly, towards the lead chariot, his mind furiously considering options to hinder the skilled drivers. With a sigh (that no one can hear but himself) he begins to create an illusion of thick fog, billowing out across the path through the quiet neighborhood.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

All three actions will be spent on casting and maintaining Silent Image, DC 16 Will do disbelieve *after interaction*. I intend my warning to the other members of our party to give them at least a bonus on their save, if not allowing them to interact with it prior to entry into the "cloud." I will use the maximum area of effect (eleven 10-ft cubes), focusing my efforts to catch the lead chariot in the illusion and hinder their perception checks and ability to drive.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

For all her attempts to take a chance, Natala was even worse off ... the fog had foiled what would have otherwise been an excellent leap.  She was no quitter, but this was quickly becoming not only fruitless but embarrassing.  All she could do was continue on and try to avoid the clotheslines ... and whatever other tricks were waiting her.  

Well, perhaps there was one thing ...
_Stage 5: Take the easy way (no roll) but try to cast Spiritual Weapon.  Would like to have it try to cut the clotheslines in front of Lehasti for at least one swing.  If she gets three swings, the others would appear to be bad misses, but would actually be attacks on Harwa and Djaty's chariot ... ideally the reins / harnesses on the camels.  

Con check - (1d20+5)[24] ... can the unseen servant add me by steadying Nat during the attempt?_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain);

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's exhilaration at handily clearing the gap quickly sours at the barrage of impairments that manage to land in and around the chariot. As they round the corner _just_ behind the Blue and Green chariot, Lehasti glares at its occupants, who seem utterly unconcerned with even the semblance of fair play. After shaking off the residue of their Tanglefoot bag, Lehasti carefully hands the reins to Turi. "Get me close... my patience with their continual cheating has ended!"

As Turi takes the reins and veers towards their opponents, Lehasti lifts one muscular leg over the edge of the chariot, beginning a barrage of savage kicks in an effort to hamper their efforts to dodge the worst of the hanging laundry!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Depending on what Turi does... I'm hoping that we can substitute one or more CMB or attack rolls for the suggested Perception. Mechanically this is more like a Bull Rush than an Overrun... but numerically they're probably equivalent, with the obvious objective being to move past rather than to "move the lines".
A few rolls (all assuming use of the Falchion, which is a +2 bonus on top of her Melee attack and CMB, which are both +14):
I misunderstood the situation, and am instead planning to Bull rush opponents (primarily the Blue and Green chariot, at least until it sticks). Use rolls below -2 due to not using Falchion.

(1d20+16)[*21*]
(1d20+16)[*34*]
(1d20+16)[*28*]

As mentioned, if Turi has some other more direct skill check for the "steering" of the chariot then I'm happy to let that ride.


Azkin and Sabef, after scrambling to regain speed after the gamble to assist Lehasti (and hamper their opponents) clatter after the two chariots in the lead. Himself seeing the hazards ahead, he blurts out a hasty "Look out, Sabef!!" before frantically ducking and dodging the low-hanging laundry in an effort to find a clear path.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception: (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi watches nervously as the hanging lines draw nearer.  "Uh, miss?"  His eyes widen, as Lehasti unintentionally steers the chariot towards a sure-fire collision with the obstacles.  "Miss Lehas-"  Just as she's handing the reins over anyway, Turi lunges forward to grab them.  "Hit 'em with all you've got!  I got this!"

He's not at _all_ sure he's got this, but Turi quickly wraps the leather straps around his hands and pulls to the right, towards a blank spot, he's pretty sure he spotted a few moments ago.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Very sorry for the delay.  I made the classic error of reading the previous post without immediately responding and then got bogged down in house/family stuff.
(1d20+12)[*19*] perception to avoid the lines

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala is the only one choosing to cling to the side of the street, where the lines don't hang so low and her sight is unhindered. This lets her cast a clever little spell conjuring the magical shape of a scimitar, which proceeds to strike the lines in front of the green and white chariot, considerably faciliating their advance. Lehasti, meanwhile, decides to emulate some of the aggressive maneuvers she saw from certain other competitors, and receives the satisfaction of pushing the green and blue rival out of the way a couple of times. The youngster clinging to his camel is now trying to pour a potion down the throat of that camel's companion, and from the looks of it, the poor beast was never trained to perform its job under such conditions. 

"Mysterious fog showing up here, this will make my job as a commentator much harder, I regret to say! But here, the fun-loving inhabitants of the street will surely give an opinion on such shenanigans... And here they come! What is it this year? Tell me, my honored lady, what's the plan?" From his vantage point, Vershab sees that the barker has stopped the magical carpet in front of a window near the top of the building, and is briefly interviewing a matron, armed with a large bucket. "Vegetable peelings and, well, mostly water!" is the response. "Our competitors are so lucky! Last year's downpour was a lot more smelly as I recall..." To the laughter of the crowd, dozens of buckets are emptied through many windows, catching the drivers unaware as they try to navigate the laundry hanging in their faces. One exception, though, is the driver of the gold and red chariot: Master Manetho once more demonstrates the benefits of prior experience, when he deploys an incongruous umbrella, protecting himself and his companion from most of the abuse. Swerving sharply to avoid a particularly large dump of dubious material, Sabef gets entangled in a hanging mass of underwear, wasting significant time as a result. 

*Spoiler: Stage 5 : Quiet Neighborhood*
Show

Amazingly, every single save was a success!

Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) Duck the low laundry lines DC17 (1d20+7)[*25*] including Heightened Awareness, +2 from the assist. Position change: +60, +30 since both camels are now accelerated, -3x10 from being bounced 3 times, total +60.
Reflex DC15 against the thrown garbage (fail =  (1d3)[*3*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+3)[*22*]
Will DC16 against the illusory fog (fail = (1d3)[*3*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+5)[*23*]
Harwa:
#1 assists on the Perception roll (1d20+7)[*22*].
#2 attempts to administer a potion to the other camel, Ride DC15  (1d20+6)[*26*].
#3 if failed, try again Ride DC15  (1d20+6)[*14*].

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi)  - Turi succeeds with a 19 on Perception. Natala's Spiritual Weapon pushes the laundry lines away, lowering the DC by 4. Progress +40ft.
Reflex DC15 against the thrown garbage (fail =  (1d3)[*2*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+11)[*18*]
Will DC16 against the illusory fog (fail = (1d3)[*2*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+10)[*22*] (incl +4 bonus from Vershab's warning)
Lehasti's bouncing attempts are DC20 and so 2 of them will succeed, unless Djaty manages to drive out of her way.
Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+3)[*7*] vs Turi's (1d20+3)[*23*] - success
Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+3)[*5*] vs Turi's (1d20+3)[*21*] - success

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) Duck the low laundry lines DC17 (1d20+11)[*12*] including Azkin's successful assist. Ouch. Position change: -30.
Reflex DC15 against the thrown garbage (fail =  (1d3)[*1*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+11)[*17*]
Will DC16 against the illusory fog (fail = (1d3)[*1*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+9)[*22*] (incl +4 bonus from Vershab's warning)

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) - Duck the low laundry lines DC17 (1d20+7)[*13*]. The masters are good, but the dice are not with them today. Position change: -30.
Will DC16 against the illusory fog (fail = (1d3)[*1*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+6)[*18*].
No need for a Reflex save thanks to the umbrella deployment.

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) Duck the low laundry lines DC17 (1d20+9)[*16*]. Just succeeds thanks to the assist. Nehesy's push inflicts a -10. Position change: 0.
Reflex DC15 against the thrown garbage (fail =  (1d3)[*3*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+8)[*20*]
Will DC16 against the illusory fog (fail = (1d3)[*3*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+4)[*20*]
Ahmose attempts to cast 2 times, then tries to assist on the Perception
#1 Concentration DC16 (1d20+13)[*18*] success: cast Grease on green and yellow
#2 Concentration DC18 (1d20+13)[*14*] fail
#3 Perception DC10 (1d20+3)[*17*] 
If she succeeds on her Will, she can warn Ebana to give her a +4 on the save vs the illusion: (1d20+9)[*13*]

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)  - Duck the low laundry lines DC17 [roll]1d20+8[/roll (rolled 18 in OOC), but the Grease spell inflicts a -20. Position change: -10.
Reflex DC15 against the thrown garbage (fail =  (1d3)[*3*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+6)[*15*]
Will DC16 against the illusory fog (fail = (1d3)[*1*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+4)[*17*]
#1 Attempt to bounce green and white: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*16*] vs (1d20+3)[*11*] and bull rush (1d20+12)[*13*].
#2 Attempt to bounce orange and silver: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*23*] vs (1d20)[*17*] and bull rush (1d20+12)[*24*].
#3 Attempt to bounce blue and green: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*26*] vs (1d20+3)[*20*] and bull rush (1d20+12)[*25*].

Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isilson) - Duck the low laundry lines DC17 (1d20+8)[*24*] including Inspire Competence, +2 fopr the assist. Position change: +50.
Reflex DC15 against the thrown garbage (fail =  (1d3)[*3*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+8)[*25*]
Will DC16 against the illusory fog (fail = (1d3)[*1*]x10ft penalty) (1d20+7)[*26*]
Sigrun
#1 assists on the Perception roll (1d20+7)[*17*].
#2 inspires competence.

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - taking the slow route has the dual virtues of avoiding all of the abuse and allowing the necessary quiet to cast a spell unhindered. Position change: -20.

Race leaderboard after stage 5:

280: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty). Total damage to chariot: 14.

250: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi). Total damage to chariot: 2.

150: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

145: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

120: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho)

120: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

110: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

40: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

Eliminated: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)

Eliminated: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)



The chariots emerge from this area, covered in kitchen leftovers, but they don't have time to do any cleanup. The race is still on, more than ever! In front of them is the next street, a steep uphill, winding alley. In multiple places, they are going to have to climb up actual steps, so sharp is the slope here...

*Spoiler: Stage 6: Steep Steps*
Show


#1 Prod the camel gently: Handle animal DC20
#2 Don't get bounced out! Acrobatics DC20
#3 Any other ideas?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Everyone, I'm running out of good ideas here. Anything I do to slow down the lead chariot will delay all of our teams as well. I'm going to try and scout ahead to see if there's a better place to hinder the Blue-Green and help us re-take the lead...*"

From his vantage point flying over the race, Vershab looks for the indicators (flags, signs, etc...) that will direct the racers along the route towards the finish line. As he flies that way he does his best to look for a spot where he can give a strong effort to put a stop to the Blue/Green racer.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I figure this will require some Perception checks. Here we go...(1d20+18)[*29*], (1d20+18)[*31*], (1d20+18)[*24*]

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala sighed as she found herself firmly in last place.  She wasn't sure what she could do to help herself or her companions from this position, but there was no quit in this woman.  As she considered the steep hills and stairs the group was approaching, a thought occurred to her.  _"Vershab, have you considered casting flight upon Lehasti's camels?  Or at least levitation on their chariot?  Might make travel through this area much faster!"_

And with that, Natala tried to see if it would help her own case.  Carefully, she tried to cast her spell on the chariot to make it easier to drag by the camels ...
_Stage 6: Gonna try to cast levitate on the chariot and see if that helps navigate these stairs ...

Con check - (1d20+5)[19], with an aid from my unseen servant hopefully!

If the spell fails, think straight Dex check Acrobatics - (1d20+4)[9] ... I think ..._ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (8/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Once more, Turi finds himself awkwardly clinging to the reins.  "Keep going, Miss Lehasti!"  As the cart jostles violently, he finds himself bracing awkwardly with one foot against the side of the chariot, just to try and keep his footing.  With each bump, it's more and more precarious.

*Spoiler: Acrobatics*
Show

DC 20 (1d20+12)[*27*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti doesn't respond directly to Turi, instead simply continuing her assault at the other chariot, doing her best to knock it off balance in the unusual terrain. In annoyance and frustration, she grabs a bit of laundry caught on her arm and hurls it toward the nearer axle of their opponent's chariot!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Can we call it a Dirty Trick to try and 'entangle' one of the wheels with one of the laundry items I'm going to assume managed to get snagged on the chariot?  :Small Big Grin: 

Otherwise combat maneuvers can be whatever. Trip attempt to try and destabilize the chariot on some stairs? Bull rush to just generally knock it about? Etc.

A few rolls:
(1d20+14)[*26*]
(1d20+14)[*22*]
(1d20+14)[*25*]



Azkin peels away the assault of unexpected undergarments from Sabef, chuckling ruefully. As the pair return their attention to the race, he eyes the road ahead. "Drive steady, Sabef... maybe I can still help!" he murmurs before fixing his eyes on the enemy chariot in the lead. He begins to pray, his free hand gesturing toward the sky and the natural representation of his patroness...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Relying on Sabef for Acrobatics, etc.
Attempting to cast Create Water to harass the frontmost enemy chariot. Some concentration checks:
(1d20+9)[*22*] vs DC 15
(1d20+9)[*20*] vs DC 15
(1d20+9)[*22*] vs DC 15

----------


## Gwynfrid

The race goes even wilder as the chariot now awkwardly ascend the stairs as fast as they can, giving a bumpy time to the drivers. Some fall off their chariots, forcing their partner to rein in the camel to allow them to catch up. Others slow down to avoid just such a fate. A careful handling of the camels is necessary to get the right balance of speed and steadiness. Out of the corner of his eye, Azkin notices Manetho, the camel master, drinking a potion before he encourages his camels further. The animals seem to understand his commands right on cue, greatly facilitating the ascent. Others begin to drink potions as well, to what end is anybody's guess. For her part, Lady Ahmose, a mischievous smile on her lips, casts the same spell three times in quick succession. The floors of  the Green and White, Blue and Green, as well as the Green and Yellow chariots are suddenly covered in a strange slippery material! The Lady Ahmose yells mockingly at Nehesy as her chariot overtakes his: "How do you like the race so far, my dear?" But the Blue and Green is the one that comes the worse off this stunt as young Djaty loses his grip, falls off the chariot and lands on the ground, hard. Blood is seen covering his elbow as he climbs back, wincing, but determined to continue. Meanwhile, Turi is also hampered by the greasy effect, but he manages to hold on. On his side, Azkin also resorts to magic, but the blue and green's camels eventually get used to being showered with water and its seems to bother them not so much anymore.

"Ah! An interesting way to reuse an obstacle!" This is the announcer again, commenting on Lehasti's creative use of fallen laundry to jam the blue and green chariot's left wheel. This forces Djaty to stop briefly to allow Harwa to take care of the problem. The pair are promptly back in action... But this is enough for Green and White to take the lead, to cheers from the fans!  Other racers simply stick to earlier tactics, Sigrun bellowing encouragements to Gretta, Lord Nehesy kicking his way through the opposition. It is Natala, however, who comes up with the overall best solution to the challenge. Her chariot now floats above the ground, greatly alleviating her camels' load and making her own ride comfortably smooth as she races past the competition. "Now, that's what I call timely use of one's magic talent!" The crowd applauds and cheers along with the appreciative comment from the barker.

Vershab, on a hunch, decides to leave the main racing group and look for a good place to ambush the leaders. While everyone is more or less nimbly making their way up the steps, he rises up to get around the hill and look on the other side. This is the point when his keen eye notices something odd. There are people on the roofs, near the hill's peak where the race will soon pass through. Four of them, two on each side of the street, in identical tan robes, they carry... what? The young scholar stops in mid-air to focus better. No mistake - those are crossbows.

*Spoiler: Stage 6 : Steep Steps*
Show



Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) Don't get bounced out! DC20 (1d20+9)[*12*] including Cat's Grace, add +2 for assist, but -5 from the Grease, this is a failure by 10 or more, and Djaty falls and gets hurt.  -10ft penalty from all the water, but this produces diminishing returns now. Another -20ft penalty from Lehasti's entanglement, but +10 from the accelerated camel (only one camel is fast now). Position change -55ft.
Harwa:
#1 assists on the Acrobatics roll (1d20+7)[*23*].
#2 untangles the wheel
#3 gets back on board.

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi)  - Don't get bounced out! DC20, Turi would succeed with a 27 on Acrobatics, reduced to 22 from the Grease. Position change +15ft.

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) Don't get bounced out! DC20  (1d20+14)[*20*] Position change +10ft.

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) - Prod the camel gently DC20 (1d20+19)[*21*] including +4 bonus from Speak with Animals. Position change +10ft.

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) Don't get bounced out! DC20 (1d20+11)[*19*]. Position change -10ft
Ahmose attempts to cast 3 Grease times , if successful this inflicts  -5 on the Acrobatics check
#1 Concentration DC16 (1d20+13)[*27*] casting on Blue & Green
#2 Concentration DC16 (1d20+13)[*19*] casting on Green and White 
#3 Concentration DC16 (1d20+13)[*29*] casting on Green and Yellow 

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)  - Don't get bounced out! DC20 (1d20+10)[*22*], reduced to 17 from the Grease. Position change -15ft.
#1 Attempt to bounce green and white: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*16*] vs (1d20+3)[*14*] and bull rush DC20 (1d20+12)[*18*] fail.
#2 Attempt to bounce orange and silver: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*18*] vs (1d20)[*17*] and bull rush DC20 (1d20+12)[*13*] fail.
#3 Attempt to bounce blue and green: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*16*] vs (1d20+3)[*13*] and bull rush DC20 (1d20+12)[*19*] fail.

Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isilson) - Don't get bounced out! DC20 (1d20+6)[*12*] +2 for assist and +4 Inspire Competence, still fails. Position change -15ft.
Sigrun
#1 assists on the Acrobatics roll (1d20+6)[*19*].
#2 Concentration DC16 (1d20+11)[*31*] to cast Moment of Greatness 
#3 inspires competence (+4 or +2 depending on the success of Moment of Greatness)

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - Don't get bounced out! DC20, Natala rolled a 9, but with Levitate the DC is down to 0! Plus, this greatly helps the camels on the way up, for a +60ft bonus. Position change: +90.

Race leaderboard :
Race leaderboard after stage 6:

265: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi). Total damage to chariot: 2.

225: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty). Total damage to chariot: 14. Djaty took 15 damage.

160: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

135: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

130: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho)

130: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

105: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

95: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

Eliminated: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)

Eliminated: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)




*Spoiler: Stage 7 : ?*
Show

The description of the next stage will depend on Vershab's actions now. He gets 3 rounds to act before the chariots come up the top of the hill. His distance to the 4 armed men is currently: 150/150/200/200 ft, and he's level with them.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Crossbow-men! There are at least four on rooftops approaching the next hill! Take care to protect yourselves while I try to deal with them...*"

Taking a seat on a rooftop with a good view, the invisible (to others) arcanist reviews his spellbook, recalling a powerful spell to cast. Then he finds the announcer's flying carpet and casts his message cantrip to warn the two officials there of the hostilities about to take place. "*Race officials! There are at least four men armed with crossbows on the rooftops of the next leg of the race. The other charioteers must be warned! I will try to hinder them with magic spells...*" Finally, he casts a spell conjuring a storm of dust and ash to hinder as many of the threatening men as possible.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I would like Vershab to use a point from Vershab's Arcane Reservoire to use the Quick Study arcanist exploit to change prepared spells (Summon Monster III for Ash Storm). He will then cast Message and talk to the announcer and adjudicate on the flying carpet as noted above. Finally, he will cast Ash Storm, centering it so that it effects as many of the crossbow-men as possible. If Vershab cannot get at least two, please let me know so he can do something else.

----------


## Gwynfrid

When Vershab flies at top speed to get closer to the barker's magic carpet so he can make his announcement, the reaction he gets is a "What?" from Diaconess Sekek. She looks around, notices the men in tan robes, and their weaponry. "I see. For shame! This gambling on the races has gotten out of hand." Her voice is now calm, nearly detached. She casts a spell in turn, which Vershab suspects is the same he just employed himself. The carpet then flies ahead of the race, as she orders the announcer to take her closer to the action. At that same moment, Vershab's other spell takes effect. At street level, the area fills with an ocean of black smoke and ashes. This utterly hides the chariots from view... Unfortunately, this also means drivers and camels have to advance in complete darkness, further hampered by blocks of cinders under wheels and hoofs. The bewildered animals falter, then stop altogether.

*Spoiler: Stage 7: Unexpected Ash Rain*
Show


The Ash Storm doesn't last very long: Just 7 rounds. This means it will affect the chariots who are in the lead more than those who are behind.

For the Green and White and the Blue and Green chariots, the following apply (this includes the difficulty for obscured sight combined with difficult terrain):

#1 Force the camels forward: Handle animal DC30
#2 Step down and guide the camels by hand: Perception DC25
#3 Any other ideas?
There's a silver lining in the fact that these 2 chariots can't be targeted with spells or other hindering tricks during this stage.

For the Red and Yellow chariot, the spell ends after they've been in it for just a couple of rounds:

#1 Force the camels forward: Handle animal DC20
#2 Step down and guide the camels by hand: Perception DC15
#3 Any other ideas?

For all other chariots, the spell ends before they get there. There's no particular obstacle, it's just a straight Handle Animal DC10 check. Since it's not an eventful stage, the drivers as well as their companions can all take 3 actions.



On the rooftops, the crossbowmen react to the new situation. One of them points towards the flying carpet going straight for them, and they all scurry away, either back into the street (and into the ash cloud) or inside the buildings. Down in the streets, Vershab sees an officer ordering around a number of guards, who run in the direction of the disturbance, but he judges that they will most certainly arrive too late to arrest any offenders.

*Spoiler*
Show

Vershab can attempt to pursue one of the crossbowmen (Perception check to follow) but they have a head start on him as well as on Sekek.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smiled triumphantly as her gambit paid off.  She certainly wasn't going to challenge anyone for first place, but if she could simply avoid last place, it would sooth her ego.  As the she left the narrow alleys, her eyes narrowed at the clouds of ash that enveloped the region.  She saw her companions entering the hellstorm, knowing that the cloud would dissipate by the time she arrive.  She 'spoke' across the messaging link, offering _"Vershab, levitation may help with the terrain for our two chariots!"_

Then Natala called upon the ancient gods to help her companions as she summoned forth aid in the shape of desert predators ...
_Stage 6: Cast Summon Monster III, calling (1d3)[1] hyenas.  Send them to harry the camels of the teams in front of Natala (except our teams, of course)..

Do I need a roll?  Concentration - (1d20+5)[17], Concentration - (1d20+5)[17], Concentration - (1d20+5)[6] (for any failures).  First successful roll is for Summon Monster III.  Second successful roll is for ghost sound, to set some crazy howling in front of the camels (lots of hyenas).  Finally, a roll to get the camels moving.  HA is a trained skill ... what do I need?  (1d20)[10]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (8/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi quickly assesses the situation and hops down.  "Can't see anything in this mess to drive.  Come on, Miss Lehasti!"  He scampers to the front of the chariot and grabs the bridles (though he doesn't actually know what they're _called,_ he realizes idly), and begins to gently coax them forward, his visibility a little better closer to the ground.  "Come on,  guys!" he pleads, failing to realize that the camels don't speak common.

*Spoiler: Primary thing?*
Show

(1d20+12)[*27*] perception vs DC 25.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I apologize for the ash storm, but I think it better than actual attack by crossbow-men,*" Vershab says over the _Message_ spell as he looks about the scene. Addressing Natala, he adds, "_Agreed, but I do not know that spell - hindsight, and all that..._"

Seeing that he cannot do anymore for the moment he pulls a scroll out of his case and flies towards the next leg of the race. Once there he looks about closely for a moment before turning back to focus on the chariots leaving the ash storm. Once the Blue/Green chariot exits he follows its likely path, planning the placement of his next spell.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Move further along the race path and try to identify ideal locations to hinder the Blue/Green chariot enough to get our team in the lead. Perception checks - (1d20+18)[*24*], (1d20+18)[*32*], (1d20+18)[*32*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti glowers, though from the exterior it's impossible to tell whether from the obstructive presence of the ash storm on her forward motion or the obvious evil intent of the crossbowmen. Squinting through the flecks of dust and soot that suddenly saturate the air, she nods (probably unseen) at Turi's decisive move, and grasps the reins while clicking her tongue reassuringly at the camels.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Handle Animal checks to reassure and spur the camels forward? Not sure how best to adjudicate this.
(1d20+13)[*33*]
(1d20+13)[*17*]
(1d20+13)[*24*]



Camels slowing as their chariot approaches the swirling ash, Azkin clambers down and circles to lead the camels as best he can. "C'mon, it can't last forever..." he grumbles to himself, squinting into the chaos.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception: (1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The race takes a bit of a lull, as if Vershab's spell had placed a calming arcane effect on the competitors. The commotion is instead in the street, as armed guards rush through the crowd to surround the buildings with the suspect rooftop activity. The barker does his best to ignore them and keep the spectators' attention of the spectators on the racing, but he only meets partial success.

Still, the camels ride on, prodded by their drivers. The two noble teams seem to have developed a special rivalry, with spells exchanged for furious kicks and attempts to force the opponent off the road. Natala also tries to cast some magics, but the bumpy ride ruins her focus, and nothing comes of it. Under the guidance of their drivers on foot, searching their way blindly, the lead camels eventually make their way through the ankle-deep ashes and impenetrable darkness, and their drivers hasten to get back at the reins, whip in hand. Turi and Lehasti manage this much better than their rivals, and they emerge with a sizeable lead, while the distances narrow between their pursuers. "My dear friends, it does appear the Green and White is coasting to victory! The race for second place, however, is at its tightest right now! I wonder what the betting odds are at this point..."

*Spoiler: Stage 7 : Unexpected Ash Rain*
Show



Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) Step down and guide the camels DC25 (1d20+8)[*14*] +2 from assist. Position change -30ft
Harwa:
#1 assists on Perception (1d20+8)[*21*].

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi)  - Step down and guide the camels DC25. Turi passes with a 27 modified to 29 as Lehasti's action will count as an assist. Position change +20ft

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) Step down and guide the camels DC15. Azkin gets a 24. Position change +30ft

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) - Normal ride DC10 (1d20+19)[*29*] including +4 bonus from Speak with Animals. Position change +55ft

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) - Normal ride DC10 (1d20)[*12*], +2 from assist, with -20ft penalty from 2 bounces and +50ft bonus from Haste. Position change +50ft
#1 Assist (1d20)[*19*]
#2 Concentration DC18 (1d20+13)[*26*] to cast Haste for a temporary +50 ft of progress. 
#3 Concentration DC15 (1d20+13)[*18*] to cast Flare on Green and Yellow and inflict a -5ft penalty.

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)  -  Normal ride DC10 (1d20+7)[*11*], +2 from assist, with -5ft penalty from Flare. Position change +10ft
#1 Assist (1d20+7)[*14*]
#2 Attempt to bounce orange and silver: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*19*] vs (1d20)[*1*] and bull rush DC20 (1d20+12)[*21*].
#2 Attempt to bounce orange and silver: Opposed Handle Animal (1d20+7)[*22*] vs (1d20)[*19*] and bull rush DC20 (1d20+12)[*23*].

Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isilson) - Normal ride DC10 (1d20)[*14*], +4 from Inspire Competence. Position change +30ft
Sigrun
#1 assists on the Handle animal roll (1d20)[*6*].
#2 Concentration DC16 (1d20+11)[*23*] to cast Moment of Greatness 
#3 inspires competence (+4 or +2 depending on the success of Moment of Greatness)

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - Normal ride DC10, Natala passes with a 10. Unfortunately, all her Concentration checks are fails (DC18 for level 3 spell). On the bright side, the Levitation spell provides a +30ft bonus (it then ends). Position change: +40ft.

Race leaderboard after stage 7:

285: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi). Total damage to chariot: 2.

195: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty). Total damage to chariot: 14. Djaty took 15 damage.

190: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

185: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

185: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho)

170: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

135: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

105: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

Eliminated: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)

Eliminated: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)



Once the intrepid racers get over the top of the hill, a different scene awaits them: For this evelated position, the great sight of Tephu's expanse is impressive, but not as much as the street in front of them. The downhill slope is even steeper than it was on the way up, and the risk of a disastrous crash at top speed is daunting.

Meanwhile, right at the bottom of the hill, Vershab takes position at the perfect spot, in a sharp curve, to ambush his team's rivals.

*Spoiler: Stage 8 : Breakneck slope*
Show

This round, any spellcasting requires a DC20 (instead of the normal 15) +spell level Concentration check
#1 Slow and careful: Handle animal DC25, this prudent pace takes a -20ft penalty
#2 Human brake: Strength DC14, this risky course inflicts 3d6 damage on a failure, or 6d6 on a failure by 10 or more
#3 Any other ideas?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Suddenly, a hungry, feral hyena appears, out of nowhere, to run after one of the red and gold chariot's camels, and bite at its leg! The camel retaliates, but the predator swiftly brings the poor beast down, before it disappears in a puff of smoke. Master Manetho jumps down from the chariot and rushes to administer a healing potion to his dying camel. Natala's chariot arrives on the scene and swerves to pass them. Kapes looks at her in rage. "I heard you casting that!", and as she's getting away, he lashes with his whip. Natala is swept clean off her feet, and lands on the dusty street floor, with a nasty fall that knocks the air clean out of her lungs! Fortunately, her camels stop immediately, and she's able to climb back and start again to try and regain the lost ground. She sees that her dirty trick cost the camel masters a great deal, but the main beneficiary is the grinning pair of Gretta and Sigrun, who pass her while bellowing a mighty song of triumph!

*Spoiler*
Show


Kapes attempts to trip Natala (EDIT: rolled a 25 in OOC). If he's successful, she falls off and takes (2d6)[*7*] damage, then incurs a (4d6)[*6*] x 5ft delay to get back on her chariot and in the race.

The potion heals Manetho's camel, but the incident cost (4d6)[*21*] x 5ft of progress to his team.


*Spoiler: Leaderboard update*
Show

Race leaderboard after stage 7 and the hyena incident:

285: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi). Total damage to chariot: 2.

195: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty). Total damage to chariot: 14. Djaty took 15 damage.

190: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

185: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana)

135: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

110: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab)

105: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib)

80: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho). Damage to one camel: 7 remaining after healing.

Eliminated: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)

Eliminated: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Seeing the slope and Lehasti/Turi in the lead coming out of the ash storm, Vershab smiles invisibly and projects, "*Steady on the slope - that looks ugly. I'm going to make it even uglier in front of the other chariots with some grease - steer clear of them! This is also the last bit of magic I can really spare unless things get ugly. After this I will be getting back into the chariot with Natala.*" He then takes the scroll in his hands and begins to apply its magic to further hinder the party's opponents, especially the blue/green drivers. Finally, he flies back towards the chariot where Natala is driving to try and catch it as it gets to the bottom of the slope.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Use a scroll of Grease (minimum DC due to it being from a scroll) in front of the Blue/Green chariot. Then fly to the end of the slope and try to slip into the chariot with Natala.

----------


## JWallyR

Emerging from the ash and soot, Lehasti casts about for an opponent, spending several heartbeats taking stock before realizing with surprise and excitement that they have a substantial lead on the nearest rival! She lets out a sudden barking laugh, which is itself cut short by surprise at the steep slope before the chariot!

"Hold tight, Turi!" she cries out, grasping the reins in one hand and the side of the chariot in the other before extending her foot backward and down to the rough road beneath in a desperate attempt to control their hasty descent!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Strength check to perform the "human brake" maneuver: (1d20+5)[*8*] vs DC *14*.


As their chariot approaches, Azkin eyes the steep slope with dread. He looks around for some clue or hidden aid to navigate it, and the only thing he finds is the nearby opponent. His gaze suddenly fixates on the drivers, and he thrusts the reins into Sabef's hands. "Sarenrae guide you!" he intones, in a suddenly intense solemnity, before continuing in a more normal tone, "Bring us closer to them, maybe we can trip them up!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Touch of Glory to give Sabef +5 on a charisma-based skill check, anticipating a Handle Animal check. Alternatively, we could do Touch of Good if a non-charisma-based check is more appropriate for his skill set.
Sense Motive check to... anticipate the nearby rival's moves, and try and throw them off by "happening" to steer close to them? Like edge them out of their desired path without physically assaulting the chariot? (1d20+9)[*10*]
Maybe cast Create Water to hamper someone? Concentration check of 1d20+9 botched roll, failed in OOC

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala growled as she pulled herself back to the chariot.  Attacking the vehicles, even the camels, seemed well within the 'rules.'  But attacking her directly, whipping her like some dog ... that certainly deserved a response.  However, her attacker had lost ground, and the race was coming to a close.  Perhaps the best response would be to beat the cur.

Leaning out, Natala tried to slow the carriage down, least it overrun the camels ...
_Stage 7: I think str check ... cuz she doesn't have anything else really to help.  Str Check vs 14 - (1d20+5)[9]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (8/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi's eyes widen in wonder as they crest the hill.  Then he peers over the front edge of the chariot.  Wonder blends into concern and finally worry as the chariot's speed begins to approach the camels'.  In just a moment, it'll be going faster!  

Scared and confused, when Lehasti jumps out of the chariot, Turi momentarily assumes that she's bailing for dear life.  When she starts trying to slow their reckless descent, realization dawns.  With no better idea, and more ambition than sense, Turi grips the rail and hops out the other side, to attempt the same maneuver an tandem with his companion.

*Spoiler: Human brake?!*
Show

(1d20)[*14*] lololol

----------


## Gwynfrid

"As we near the end of the race, tempers flare among our valiant competitors! Some of them might need a reminder that any illegal action, such as deliberate damaging of other people's property, will be punished, even if it doesn't disqualify them from the competition! But now... We reach one of the most exciting parts of the race, the Descent into Madness! Remember this is the perilous slope where Mistress Acrimon's hopes of victory ended in a spectacular crash three years ago! Some will take it with caution, some will risk it all on this leg of the race! Annnd... I can see the daring blue and green colors, going all-in!"

Indeed, the youngsters Harwa and Djaty, having fallen behind, now risk everything to try and catch up. They go about halfway down the slope at a sedate pace, taking comfort along the way from some sort of drink. Suddenly, they turn their chariot to face the abrupt descent straight on and launch their camels to a full run, the chariot bouncing behind them in a terrible fracas! Most competitors choose to go straight as well, but step down from the chariot and do their best to slow the perilous move as much as they can. Turi and Sabef both manage this rather well somehow, and Sigurn and her burly, rage-fueled companion do very well, but Natala bloodies her nose in a fall, and has to run after the chariot to get it steady and on course again, losing some ground in the process. Ahmose casts a spell on her companion, causing her to grow to a super-human size and greatly easing the task, but still, towards the end of the descent, Ebana slips and fall and the chariot ends up losing time.

Masters Kapes and Manetho , the most highly regarded camels drivers in the race, go for a cautious route, but they're disturbed by the dust raised by the most reckless competitors, and they end up dead last. The noblemen with the green and yellow colors, coming in late, see what Harwa and Djaty are doing, decide to copy their dangerous tactic...

*Spoiler: Stage 8 : Breakneck slope*
Show



Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty) - Desperate plunge, (5d6)[*15*] damage to drivers and chariot, Refl DC15 (becomes DC17 due to Vershab's Grease) for half damage (1d20+3)[*10*] (double damage if failed by 10 or more). Position change +50ft... if the chariot survives.

Green & White (Lehasti and Turi) - Human brake, Turi is successful. Position change +10ft

Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef) - Human brake DC15 (1d20+2)[*17*] including Touch of Good, if failed (3d6)[*12*] damage to drivers and chariot. Position change +15ft

Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho) - Slow and careful DC25 (1d20+19)[*20*] with -20ft penalty. Position change -40ft

Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) - Human brake DC15 (only DC10 if Enlarge is successful) (1d20+3)[*9*], if failed (3d6)[*9*] damage to drivers and chariot. Position change -10ft
Ahmose attempts to cast Enlarge on Ebana up to 3 times
#1 Concentration DC16 (1d20+13)[*24*] 
#2 Concentration DC16 (1d20+13)[*19*] 
#3 Concentration DC16 (1d20+13)[*21*] 

Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib) - Desperate plunge, (5d6)[*22*] damage to drivers and chariot, Refl DC15 for half damage (1d20+6)[*14*] (double damage if failed by 10 or more). Position change +50ft... if the chariot survives.

Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isilson) - Human brake DC15 (only DC10 if Enlarge is successful) (1d20+6)[*25*] (+2 if assist successful), if failed (3d6)[*10*] damage to drivers and chariot. Position change 40ft
Sigrun tries to assist DC10 (1d20+2)[*22*]

Blue & White (Natala and Vershab) - Human brake, Natala fails with a 9. (3d6)[*10*] damage. Position change: -20.

(Note the chariots have hardness 5).

Race leaderboard after stage 8:

295: Green & White (Lehasti and Turi). Total damage to chariot: 2.

245: Blue & Green (Harwa and Djaty). Total damage to chariot: 24. Djaty took 30 damage. Harwa took 15 damage.

205: Red & Yellow (Azkin and Sabef)

175: Orange & Silver (Ahmose and Ebana) Total damage to chariot: 4. Ahmose and Ebana took 9 damage each.

175: Black & Gold (Sigrun Firehair and Gretta Isylson)

155: Green & Yellow (Nehesy and Benerib) Total damage to chariot: 17. Nehesy and Benerib took 22 damage each.

90: Blue & White (Natala and Vershab). Total damage to chariot: 5. Natala took 10 damage.

40: Gold & Red (Kapes and Manetho). Damage to one camel: 7 remaining after healing.

Eliminated: Blue & Purple (Raerka and Iunre)

Eliminated: Amber & Dark Red (Setut and Teos)


Once they make it to the bottom, Lehasti casts a glance behind her, and notes with satisfaction that she's still well ahead... But then, a great cry from the applauding crowd warns her that something is amiss. The ruckus of a pair camels at full gallop comes from a side street, and suddenly, the amber and dark red chariot emerges, driven at full speed and clearly aiming for a deliberate collision!

*Spoiler: Stage 9 : Skullduggery!*
Show


This stage isn't going to change the chariot's positions for anyone except Green and White, unless the PCs' actions take more than 3 rounds.

Options to avoid a collision (Lehasti and Turi only; failure will cause 5d6 damage to the chariot, 2d6 to both camels, and loss of 2d6 x5ft in position):
#1 Guess the enemy move: Sense motive DC15
#2 Guide the camels to an escape route: Handle animal DC25
#3 Leave it to the camels' instinct: Camel's Refl DC15
#4 Any other ideas?

The above is for Lehasti and Turi. Others may also decide to do something to help. If they do nothing, their position in the race won't be affected.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I am going to try to blind the renegade camels and chariot drivers - try to steer clear of the dust!*" directs Vershab as he flies in close enough to spread his frequently used spell in the path of the oncoming opponents. Expecting to be suddenly visible, he also sends a message to the race officials, directing their attention to the rogue chariot. "*Good officials, please direct your attention to the chariot charging our current leading chariot - their actions appear quite hostile. If it please you, I will try to disable them with a blinding spell, but would appreciate appropriate aid - or even just lenience - towards the drivers still attempting the race in good faith...*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

One action to move to a good position, a second to cast Glitterdust, DC 17 Will save or blinded, and a third to attempt a rushed Diplomacy check via the Message spell to the race officials: Diplomacy (1d20-2)[*13*] (penalty from my "Socially Crippled" Drawback, but no penalty yet applied for rushing the check).

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi hops back into the chariot with a "whoop!" and takes a moment to survey the field.  Pleased with their success so far, and really excited by the exertion, he begins to breathe a little easier coming into what appears to be the last stretch.  Then the crowd roars, and his attention is drawn back forward, and the dark red chariot reappears!  "Hey, I thought they were done!  Wait- what are they-!?"  Turi crouches for a moment eying the driver suspiciously.  

"Pull us left, Lehasti!  And _DRIVE!_"  At the last moment, Turi leaps over the side of the chariot, in between his own vehicle and the no-gooders.  He lands in the dirt, both blades in his hand, and disappears into a small cloud of mist, directly in front of the camels.  As they pass by him, on their way to impact, he lashes out with both blades!

*Spoiler: Turi, Stage 9!*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+1 AC *(23)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

So first, if needed: (1d20+12)[*19*] to stick the landing.
Then, activate the mistrial, granting concealment (and obscuring the chariot now behind him?)

Finally, use a full-round action, or as much of one as I can, to trip the camels.  If I have to pick one, the one on the "down wind" side of Lehasti's, hoping to drag their chariot _behind_ ours, instead of into it.

(1d20+16)[*34*] trip attempt 1
(1d20+16)[*33*] trip attempt 2

----------


## JWallyR

Still reeling from the close call on the precipitous slope behind them, Lehasti hesitates at the sudden reappearance of the enemy chariot. Following Turi's instinctive and aggressive lead, she tugs at the reins, hoping to give him room to do... _whatever_ it is that he has apparently planned.

Turning to face the rule-breaking enemy chariot, she bellows over the tumult of the chariots and crowd, "Fools! Think ye an emissary of the Dawnflower easy prey for your taking? Come, and receive what 'spoil' waits for thee!!" She levels an imperious gaze toward the oncoming foes, beckoning them mockingly toward her with her gauntleted fist!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti is not trying to steer the camels toward escape, just following Turi's lead. If her Handling can be considered an "Aid Another" attempt on Turi's maneuver(s), then please consider the following Handle Animal checks directed toward that purpose:
Handle Animal: (1d20+13)[*24*]
Handle Animal: (1d20+13)[*25*]

With however many actions that Lehasti has, she will attempt to Intimidate the foes (and/or their steeds) with her imposing presence and implied threats:
Intimidate: [rol]1d20+9[/roll] *23*, rolled OOC due to botched tags
Intimidate: [rol]1d20+9[/roll] *19*, rolled OOC due to botched tags

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4AC, some hours remaining.
Heroism: +2 (Morale) to Saves, Attacks, skills
~70 minutes remaining?

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Her leg hurt, Natala tried to finish out the race in relative peace, presuming there was little she could do to affect the race.  However, when the rogue chariot reappeared to blindside Lehasti and Turi, the oracle immediately tries to assist her companions.  She cast a spell, designed to help the knight and her squire avoid a hit.
_Final stage?: Thinking minor illusion to show Lehasti and Turi crash in front of the disqualified group with lots of loud noise.  Maybe theyll swerve to miss!
Con check - (1d20+7)[13], con check - (1d20+7)[18] con check - (1d20+7)[17]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (8/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"This was a splendid dare by our racers to try and catch up, although the green and white remain well in the lea...But! What's going on here!" The usually voluble barker is now at a loss for words describing the chaos that erupts at the head of the race. An illusory double of the green and white chariot appears, causing the attacking driver, a camel master woman named Stetut, to hesitate for a second. At that point, Lehasti notices that his companion  has a stiletto out, poking into the small of Stetut's back. She hadn't paid much attention at the start of the race, but remembers the other passenger's name was announced as "Teos" - a man in dark desert outfit, his face now hidden with a black veil.

The servant of the Dawnflower doesn't have time to ponder on this finding, however, as a shower of sparkling motes covers the chariot, camels, and passengers. The blinded camels bleat in panic, but the poor animals aren't at the end of their trouble. Turi vaults out of his chariot to interpose himself, his form turns all misty, and with a swift strike, he deftly puts one of the camels out of balance. The beast falls down, and the speeding chariot rolls over, ejecting its passengers while its momentum carries it straight towards Turi, knocking him down. When the dust clears, the former street urchin finds himself lying on his back, the masked man standing over him, a dagger made of pitch black metal in hand. Without a word, "Teos" strikes a vicious blow, but Turi quickly rolls over, and the dagger only strikes sand.

*Spoiler: round 1*
Show

Turi gets run over by the chariot, (5d6)[*14*] damage, Reflex DC 20 for half, fall prone if failed (1d20+11)[*12*] - failed, 14 damage + prone.

We're now in combat. The situation is as follows (sorry, I don't have a map for this):
- Turi and the masked assassin are in the middle of the street, next to the overturned amber and dark red chariot. Stetut is prone on the other side of the chariot, 20 feet away.
- Lehasti is 30 feet away, in her speeding chariot. It's a standard action to get the camels to stop (Handle Animal DC not high enough that she could fail). Jumping out of the chariot is a move action, Acrobatics DC15 or fall prone.
- Vershab is flying above, now visible, 80 ft away.
- Sabef and Azkin's chariot is 90 ft away.
- Natala's chariot is 205 ft away.

The assassin attacks Turi (-4 AC if prone) (1d10+11)[*13*] damage (1d4+7)[*11*] cc(30+) (1d10+11)[*12*] cd (1d4+7)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi looks up from the dirt a little bit stunned. His instincts don't fail him, however, and he easily dodges the would-be assassin's attack.  "Finish this up, Lehasti.  I've got this guy." he whispers through the magical conduit, as he faces his attacker.  

He smiles, a little wildly.  "You sure you want to dance?" he mutters from within his little cloud.  With a word and a quick gesture, he vanishes.  A moment later, the sounds of Turi scrambling to his feet can be heard nearby, though it's hard to tell precisely where the youngster is.

*Spoiler: Turi, Stage 9.5?*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 59/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

Not sure how all of this will play out, theatre of the mind style, but Turi's going to pull out all the stops.  So the vanish SP provokes an AoO (but Turi should still have concealment from his mistmail, and an improved AC vs attacks with light blades).  Then he's going to use his move action to simply move away (at half speed).  Technically, the stand to prone will happen next turn, but between being invisible and within a cloud of mists, I have a hard time imagining that this guy is going to know where Turi went.  I can't give a position on a map anyway, so *shrugs*

----------


## JWallyR

> "Finish this up, Lehasti.  I've got this guy."


Lehasti watches the scuffle across one shoulder with a troubled gaze. After several heartbeats of furious thought, she grits her teeth, turning her gaze to the road ahead. "Dawnflower illumine your steps, my friend," whispers the paladin fervently over the Message spell. "Azkin- see to your brother!" she calls to the young priest as her chariot continues at full speed toward the finish line.

"Yes, mistress," gulps out the younger brother. "Steer close- but not too close!" he blurts to Sabef, thrusting the reins into the disguised boy's hands. "And slow down- just a bit!" He grips the side of the chariot with both hands, waiting and watching for an opportune moment.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti (grudgingly) leaves Turi to the developing fracas.

Azkin hands off the reins to Sabef, and is watching for an opportunity to join and support his brother. My hope is for Sabef to slow the chariot enough for an easy dismount, but in case a roll of some sort is required:
(1d20)[*3*]
Reflex save is at +5, Acrobatics is at +2.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab's Status, Round 1*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12 (10 currently), Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Fly Spell (60 ft fly speed, duration 5 minutes)
4/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"*I will be using a ray of negative energy to try and weaken the enemy. It should both injure them and make them less dangerous, Turi,*" projects Vershab over the message spell as he draws and activates a wand of pale white bone. A streak of black energy that seems to suck in the very light around it bursts from the wand towards Turi's attacker.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Use wand of Enervation - Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+4)[*8*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*15*] (20/x2), applies (1d4)[*2*] temporary negative levels that last for 9 hours (with an additional (1d4)[*4*] negative levels on a critical hit). This applies a cumulative 1 penalty on all ability checks, attack rolls, combat maneuver checks, Combat Maneuver Defense, saving throws, and skill checks and reduces the enemy's current and total hit points by 5 for each negative level it possesses.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala the race was coming to an end and it seemed Lehasti and Turi would win!  Until ... with a crash, another chariot appeared and threatened the heroes sure victory.  Suddenly, Turi fell from the chariot and rolled to a stop, grappling with some masked figure. She was too far away to do much, but perhaps a spell might help ...

_I have limited ability to aid, but one of two spells might help ... do we want a burst of light or summon an archon?_
_Letting my companions choose - burst of radiance (that may screw Turi) or summon an archon ...Cast 1 - (1d20+7)[13], Cast 2 - (1d20+7)[8], Cast 3 - (1d20+7)[12],_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (8/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 69 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 6min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

The scene turns to utter chaos. The fallen camel and its companion grunt in terror, get back on their legs, and try to escape, incoming drivers swerve to avoid crashing into them or into the overturned chariot, the outcry triggers a brutal crowd movement among the spectators that threatens to crush those unfortunate enough to be smaller or weaker, the announcer makes indignant calls for order that no one pays attention to, a rush by several guards to come in and assert control is severely hampered by the throng of panicked people, Turi hears Natala in the distance, trying to cast spells... In the middle of the storm, an eerie quiet falls over the tiny area were a faceless assassin tries to enact revenge on the Relic Knights, and for what motive? 

The road ahead of her clear of obstacles, Lehasti reluctantly prompts her camels to resume the race. Azkin jumps down the accelerating chariot, but he trips and falls on his face. Vershab approaches and attempts to cast a draining ray, but the masked man easily dodges his attack. Turi attempts to use his powers to disappear from sight... His assailant immediately takes advantage of the brief drop in his defensive posture to strike again.

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show

Azkin takes (1d6)[*5*] damage from the fall and is prone. 

EDIT - corrections below to allow for Turi's move action to stand up.

The assassin gets an AoO on Turi for casting a SLA (-4 AC, prone) (1d20+11)[*28*] miss chance (1-20 misses) (1d100)[*79*] damage (1d4+7)[*11*] cc(30+) (1d20+11)[*26*] cd (1d4+7)[*9*] - hit

If hit, Turi needs to make a Concentration check DC11 + damage taken (1d20+6)[*14*] or lose the spell 

Then, another AoO when Turi stands up, for 9 damage (rolled in OOC)

If this happens, then the assassin will attack again on his turn
#1 (1d20+11)[*22*] miss chance (1-20 misses) (1d100)[*42*] damage (1d4+7)[*11*] cc(30+) (1d20+11)[*17*] cd (1d4+7)[*8*] - hit missed since he's no longer prone
#2 (1d20+6)[*18*] miss chance (1-20 misses) (1d100)[*86*] damage (1d4+7)[*11*] cc(25+) (1d20+6)[*19*] cd (1d4+7)[*10*] - miss

Turi takes *22*  *20* damage and needs to roll a DC17 Fort save.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab's Status, Round 2*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12 (10 currently), Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Fly Spell (60 ft fly speed, duration 5 minutes)
4/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"*Trying again...*" mutters Vershab as he activates his wand again. The black energy flickers out again to try and drain the life from the assassin.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Use wand of Enervation - Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+4)[*12*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*6*] (20/x2), applies (1d4)[*2*] temporary negative levels that last for 9 hours (with an additional (1d4)[*1*] negative levels on a critical hit). This applies a cumulative 1 penalty on all ability checks, attack rolls, combat maneuver checks, Combat Maneuver Defense, saving throws, and skill checks and reduces the enemy's current and total hit points by 5 for each negative level it possesses.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi blinks, noticing only vaguely _something_ about the quick injuries (other than the pain of impact).  "Fine then, that's the game?"  He steps away from his assailant, and vanishes into the mists.

*Spoiler: Turi, Stage 9.5?*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 39/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 0/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
invisible: 5 rounds

5-foot step for space, _vanish_, draw cold iron dagger to go with the kukri

----------


## JWallyR

Grunting with pain and effort as he peels himself off of the dusty pavement, Azkin casts about for his beleaguered brother. Barely sighting the older urchin before he _winks_ out of sight, Azkin grins with unusual viciousness before trudging off in the direction his brother was last seen.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin spends 1 move action standing from prone, and another move action moving toward _Turi's_ last seen location, but coming no closer than 10 feet away from the visible enemy in the process. In so moving, he readies his longspear.

*Spoiler: AoOs, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*14*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*8*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*8*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*10*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*11*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*19*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*18*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*7*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*18*] piercing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 44/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala muttered under her breath as the jostling of the chariot ruined her spell.  However, Turi appeared to still need aid, so she prepared another attempt at aid.  Calling upon the ancient gods, she attempted to call a weapon of old.

_I call upon you, Mighty Sobek, and beseech you lend you mighty blade, that our enemies may know and fear the Raging Torrent!_

_Trying to cast spiritual weapon (falchion), w/aid from unseen servant: Con - (1d20+9)[26]_ 
Looks like successful cast - *Att* - (1d20+12)[*23*], *Damage* - (2d4+4)[*7*]
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (2/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 68 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 5min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

As the group members converge on Turi and his masked opponent, so do guards and soldiers. They run towards the scene, still slowed by the mass of frightened spectators stampeding away from the skirmish. Vershab's ray misses its target, but Natala conjures a divine weapon that strikes the assassin, drawing blood. It is then that Turi disappears from sight.

The masked man hesitates for a second, makes a move to attack Azkin, but thinks better of it. He grasps his mask in his free hand and pulls it up to cover his eyes... In a puff of smoke not dissimilar to Turi's mist, he disappears from sight.

*Spoiler: round 3*
Show

No enemy in sight.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Vershab's Status, Round 3*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12 (10 currently), Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Fly Spell (60 ft fly speed, duration 5 minutes)
2/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"*Turi, I'm going to try and make him visible. Shield your eyes and be ready to dodge his attacks again,*" directs Vershab as he focuses and casts a spell. The familiar, glittering dust appears all over the area where the attacker just was, illuminating any invisible targets in the area...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Use one point from my Arcane Reservoir to increase the DC and cast Glitterdust centered on the spot where the assailant was. DC 18 Will save or he is blinded. If he is in the area at all he is covered in sparkling motes which will reveal his position and remove any benefit of invisibility for seven rounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The cloud of tiny, light-emitting particules falls over in the area, covering everyone: Turi, Azkin... and a previously invisible character of the general height and built of the recently disappeared assassin!

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi doesn't quite know what to make of the not-invisible person, but thanks to Vershab's warning, the truth is apparent.  He steps forward, lashing out with both blades.

*Spoiler: Turi*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 39/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 0/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
invisible: 5 rounds

5-foot step back into melee, FRA:

1st is a trip attempt with the silvered dagger:
(1d20+14)[*31*] 

If successful, plain-old attack with the kukri:
(1d20+10)[*23*] ATK
(1d20+10)[*13*] CC (28+)
(1d4+6)[*9*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*10*] sneak attack damage, if it applies.  Also, if it applies, _hamper_ the guy, with debilitating strike; reducing his move by half and denying 5-foot steps

If first trip attempt was unsuccessful, second attack will be another: (1d20+16)[*17*]

----------


## JWallyR

Reopening his eyes after Vershab's warning, Azkin casts his gaze about for his brother's attacker. As his older brother flickers into visibility _just_ in the middle of a savage tripping strike, Azkin grins and charges!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm not 100% sure on the order of operations here, but:
1) If possible, Azkin wants to move to flank
2) If that's not possible, Azkin will simply charge the foe, who I assume to be prone due to Turi's Trip attack
3) Once in range, actions permitting, Azkin will attack (*rolls assume no bonuses from charge or flanking*):

Attack: (1d20+5)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*24*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*]
Crit damage: (1d8+3)[*5*]

4) If Azkin is considered in range to benefit from the AoOs provided by Turi's trips, etc., please refer to the following spoiler for rolls, which once again *assume no bonuses*.
*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*7*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*]
Crit damage: (1d8+3)[*7*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*9*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*14*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*8*]
Crit damage: (1d8+3)[*4*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*7*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*18*] for x3 on 25
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*]
Crit damage: (1d8+3)[*8*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 44/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala directed the flying falchion over to atta k the would-be assassin, even as he cast another spell.  She spoke via the spell, warning the others, _I am going to blind this cur, watch your eyes! _
_Direct spiritual weapon over to attack: Attack - (1d20+12)[32], damage - (1d8+4)[7]
Then cast burst of radiance to avoid friends where possible - but if unavoidable, will hedge towards Turi.  (DC17 Ref save or blind for (1d4)[3], otherwise dazzled for same amount.  Evil takes (5d4)[13] Attack - (1d20+12)[32]
Looks like successful cast - damage - (1d8+4)[7], (1d4)[3] artifacts from my previous post_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (2/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 68 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 5min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

The well-trained efficiency of the group manifests itself once the murderous assailant's position is revealed, even though their enemy seems to be more than competent in hand-to-hand battle. With a lightning fast swipe, Turi robs him of his balance, and follows up with a left-hand strike - the man's body, outlined with Vershab's magic motes of light, isn't itself visible, but Turi is certain that he drew blood. Akzin doesn't miss this opportunity to charge at the fallen assassin, who also receives a perfectly-placed hit from Natala's divine falchion. Finally, a burst of punishing divine light explodes, and it's only Natala's warning that allows Turi to shield his eyes and not go totally blind.

Their attacker stands up, and both Turi and Azkin react with more attacks. However, they aren't prepared for the incredible nimbleness of his getaway. He rolls to the side in a completely unexpected direction, lands on his feet and starts on a run at an impossible speed, to finish with an inhuman jump over the heads of the crowds and the incoming militiamen. He lands to grab the edge of the window of a building to the side of the street, and climbs right inside in one smooth movement.

*Spoiler: round 4*
Show

All attacks hit, including Azkin's AoO when the man stands up from his prone position. 

Turi's AoO (1d20+10)[*26*] damage (1d4+6)[*9*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*14*] cd (1d4+6)[*10*]

Acrobatics to avoid more AoOs (1d20+25)[*30*] (can't fail against Turi's and Azkin's CMD, unless I miss something)
If failed: Turi's 2nd AoO (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (1d4+6)[*10*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*11*] cd (1d4+6)[*10*]
Azkin's 2nd AoO misses

Acrobatics for jump:  (1d20+37)[*57*] 

He ran about 30ft, jumped a 57ft distance, minus 40 to discount for the height, with enough movement left to climb inside. So he's now 45ft away from Turi, but the crowd is in the way.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Lehasti - Turi is safe. We drove off his attacker. Go win this race,*" reports Vershab over his spell as he floats down to his allies. "Azkin, please bless all of us with some healing - I am sure we are all in some need of the divine grace you can channel," he says as everyone gathers around. "Turi, did you recognize your attacker?"

----------


## Farmerbink

"Bah!" Turi exclaims, flailing wildly at the fleeing would-be assassin.  "Nah, I never saw anything useful," the youngster grunts dejectedly.  He rubs an arm that will sport a bruise for a few days, and returns his blades to their sheathes.  

As soon as the dust begins to settle, he searches out Stetut, looking for some answers.

----------


## JWallyR

> "*Lehasti - Turi is safe. We drove off his attacker. Go win this race,*"


Lehasti grins within the chariot before rapping the reins against her camels' flanks and cheerily shouting to spur them onward.




> "Azkin, please bless all of us with some healing - I am sure we are all in some need of the divine grace you can channel,"


Azkin turns from his slack-jawed expression at the _incredible_ speed of their retreating adversary to meet Vershab's gaze as the latter alights on the nearby ground. "Uh, right." he says, sounding for a moment like the young street boy he had been until not so long ago.

After a few heartbeats spent with closed eyes and upraised palms, the cleric solemnly intones, "Oh great Healing Light, show Your favor to Your faithful, and to those who fight for righteousness!" A burst of energy, warm and yet _soothing_ to the members of the party despite the heat of sun and exhaustion, flows from his outstretched hands to ease the pains of all nearby.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Channel Energy for (3d6)[*15*] healing.

----------


## Gwynfrid

While the victorious Relic Knights dust themselves up and tend to their wounds, the chariots pass them one by one. The guards rush after the fleeing assassin and search the building where he disappeared, but their chances of capturing the runaway are slim. 

A captain and her men take over the battlefield and detain everybody. They're promptly joined by Diaconess Sekek, and after just a few minutes questioning the companions and several witnesses among the spectators, they understand that the culprit isn't among them. The woman driver, Stetut, is swiftly interrogated. She admits to being paid handsomely to replace her usual racing partner with a mysterious man, a move she regretted when his instructions became increasingly worrisome: Speed away from the race rather than accept disqualification, and then - this one at the point of a dagger - cause a crash aimed at the green and white chariot. After some time interrogating everyone around, she's deemed truthful, and everyone is released.

Meanwhile, the race concludes, as the green and white chariot's lead is no longer surmountable, and it only takes prudent driving by Lehasti to maintain her winning position. After a few more turns, she finds herself back on the wide expanse of the Plaza of the Bright Horizon, acclaimed by a delirious crowd, while the barker proudly announces:

"And now, leading by two minutes or more, rides the unquestioned victor of our epic race, the most exciting I have had the honor to comment in many years! And this new champion is a complete newcomer to our competition! Due to a regrettable incident along the way, she has lost her driving assistant, but let me remind you that the rules of the race only require that the chariot comes across the finish line, in whatever shape, with at least one driver on board... And here she comes! Dear friends! Men and women of the mighty city to Tephu! All of you who have had the pleasure of watching this incredible contest! Under the high patronage of our most revered mistress and visitor, Her Excellency the Lady Muminofrah of Sothis, Fan-Bearer to the Right Side of the King, with the blessing of the Ruby Prince... I give you...

MISTRESS LEHASTI GESMEHA OF WATI, honored servant of the Dawnflower, and this year's winner of the world-famous camel chariot street race of TEPHU!"

The deafening roar of thousands of elated fans drowns even the magically enhanced voice of the announcer. The green and white chariot crosses the line, right in front of the official's platform and an overexcited Muminofrah. Lehasti finally steps down, hands the reins over to a servant, and looks around, to see nothing but a sea of applauding hands and beaming faces.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Unfazed by the noisiness of the crowd, but distinctly uncomfortable with the close quarters and intensity of the questions, Vershab allows the others to do most of the speaking during the investigation. Meanwhile, as it is announced that Lehasti is the winner he nods in satisfaction and looks to his nearby companions. "I suspect Lehasti will want our aid very soon - it will be impossible for her to avoid the attention of her Excellency for long. Shall we make our way there?" he asks, in a tone of voice that nearly suggests he would find it humorous to let Lehasti suffer without them.

Then, not waiting for a response, he awkwardly begins to walk in the direction of the cheering crowd and the party's paladin.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi looks increasingly displeased with the would-be assassin's escape, Stetut's bland and unhelpful explanation, and the ever increasing odds that they'll only find this actor when he chooses to reappear.  Still, he brushes himself off and hides his minor limp as he makes his way towards the Plaza of the Bright Horizon.  

*Spoiler: Turi, post combat*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 55/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 0/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin bristles at the subterfuge in the enemy chariot; even so, he walks over to extend an open palm toward Stetut. "Thank you for your honesty. With luck, we'll bring this mystery man to justice."

After having tried to establish a lack of hard feelings with the chariot-driver, Azkin turns to follow Vershab to regroup with his mistress, eyeing his brother appraisingly. "You know," he says in a serious tone, "if the ankle keeps bothering you, in a city like this we can _definitely_ find a good peg to replace it with."






> "I give you...
> 
> MISTRESS LEHASTI GESMEHA OF WATI, honored servant of the Dawnflower, and this year's winner of the world-famous camel chariot street race of TEPHU!"
> 
> The deafening roar of thousands of elated fans drowns even the magically enhanced voice of the announcer. The green and white chariot crosses the line, right in front of the official's platform and an overexcited Muminofrah. Lehasti finally steps down, hands the reins over to a servant, and looks around, to see nothing but a sea of applauding hands and beaming faces.


Lehasti turns to the crowd, raising her face and both palms in the traditional gesture of obeisance to her deity. She allows her calm smile to break into a broad grin, and sweeps to a low bow before the crowd. Finally, she clasps her gauntleted fist against her breast, resting it against the emblem of her deity upon her tabard.

As the applause begins to fade, she looks around for her companions; seeing them steadily on her way, she continues to cast her gaze about for the race officiants, knowing that Muminofrah cannot be far behind...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti is promptly ushered towards the officials' platform, while the other contestants' chariot makes their way to the plaza. She's met by Muminofrah and her courtesans, feted and congratulated by everyone. The noblewoman is giddy with joy. "That was a splendid display! My dear friend, you shall have place of honor at dinner tonight! You'll have to regale us with your own telling of the race! Look at you, such a beautiful, beautiful winner! I couldn't have dreamt of someone more delightful to honor me with her victory!" Even as the young paladin is undoubtedly unused to the manners of the rich and noble, and maybe not overly experienced in matters of seduction, it is very clear to her - and even more so to the courtesans, to judge by their murmurs and the jealous looks on some faces - that Muminofrah is deploying all possible charms in her direction.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab makes it to the stadium in time to see Lehasti ushered up to where Muminofrah sits. With his usual obliviousness he makes his way there too, intending to walk directly to his ally and see how she is doing.

*Spoiler: Out of Character*
Show

I fully expect to have someone, either a guard or fan or just some random person interject. My intention is to get the party there so the action can move forward with all of us, but if it is entertaining to have some obstacles I don't mind. If no one comes between Vershab and Lehasti he will go all the way to her without delay.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi glares playfully at Azkin as he hurries forward.  Perhaps more than anything, it's a testament to the boy's rough childhood and hardy development that he seems already to have put the assassination attempt behind him.  Still, he occasionally glances in the direction the man fled, while generally remaining suspiciously guarded of everything and everyone he doesn't know.  

As he approaches the plaza only a few paces behind Vershab (the better to keep tabs on people keeping tabs on _him_), Turi's leg finally begins cooperating- or maybe he just got used to the vague soreness.  Turi immediately notices Muminofrah's interest in Lehasti (despite not understanding it), and reasons that she must have kept the lead.  It stands to reason, but the youngster was quite distracted for the final moments of racing.  "Whattaya think the prize 'gonna be?" he whispers conspiratorially to his brother.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Whattaya think the prize 'gonna be?" he whispers conspiratorially to his brother.


Azkin shrugs noncommittally. "Coin never goes out of style. Or maybe something to keep the Haty-a off of our back?" As they make their way toward the victors' platform, he lifts his head, looking for his mistress...



Lehasti blinks at the sudden press of the crowd, turning from face to face in a vain attempt to capture all of the compliments and comments being hurled at her from every direction.




> "That was a splendid display! My dear friend, you shall have place of honor at dinner tonight! You'll have to regale us with your own telling of the race! Look at you, such a beautiful, beautiful winner! I couldn't have dreamt of someone more delightful to honor me with her victory!"


As the courtiers and courtesans part for their hostess, Lehasti turns to greet Muminofrah with a broad smile. "Such high praise from Your Excellency, you are indeed, far too kind to your servants." The paladin bows low before her, but her eyes are desperately scanning through the clumped bodies of hangers-on. "Indeed, I could not have succeeded if not for the bravery and fortitude of my companion- and here he is!" She turns, lifting her hand in a sweeping, magnanimous gesture (and very nearly backhanding an adventurous courtesan, unnoticed at her flank) to announce Turi.

Azkin gently elbows his brother in the ribs. "Good luck..." he whispers before stepping to the side and (awkwardly) gesturing toward Turi.

"Ah! What bravery, subjecting himself to the predations of that foul _miscreant_, flouting the rules of the race and all manner of decency!" The paladin cries theatrically over the commotion. "But whoever this coward was, he was no match for the fleet feet and swift strikes of Turi the Bold!"

Looking for (and seemingly finding) the young rogue's gaze, the paladin grins, winking conspiratorially with the eye _opposite_ Muminofrah and the majority of her court.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy to... improve the crowd's impression based on her response and theatrics? (1d20+15)[*25*]

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala let out an explosive sigh of frustration when the assassin escaped - her spells were not suited to catching a fleeing, invisible foe.  Instead, she joined her companions to check on them, then finished the race at the back of the pack.  With a prayer of thanks to the Old Ones, Natala turned the reins over to o e of the servants with a smile and nod of thanks.  

When she looked for her companions, she paused as Lehasti was announced as the winner.  She watched from the side, her gaze sweeping across the crowds as she scanned for signs of more attackers.  She caught sight of Vershabs figure, his complete lack of excitement setting him apart from the masses.  Shaking her head in amusement, she moved towards the main platform to join her companions.  Upon finding Turi and Azkin, she leaned in and clapped the brothers on the shoulders.  Greetings, young masters, how are you faring?  Turi, you seem to still be favoring that leg leg.  Is there anything I can do for you while Lehasti basks in the glow of Lady Muminofrahs attentions?  
_Natala has lesser restoration of that helps ..._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (2/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 68 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 5min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

On top of the platform, Lehasti's little speech is met with great applause, raucously from the crowd, more sedately from the group of nobles and notables. The paladin, scanning the faces, has no difficulty guessing who's cheering out of genuine enthusiasm and pleasure, and who's simply taking their cues from Muminofrah - the latter are the louder and showier ones, exclaiming along with their overexcited mistress. 

At Lehasti's invitation, Turi is allowed to proceed to the top of the platform. Vershab had initially been met by very firm guards with crossed lances, but a nod from the newly nicknamed "Turi the Bold" is enough to open the path to whoever he designates as companions. Turi notes, however, that Azkin's "girlfriend" is nowhere to be seen: Disguised as a girl or not, Sabef has decided to make himself scarce.

*Spoiler*
Show

Any group member who wishes to get to the top of the platform for the rewards ceremony can be ushered in by Turi.


Servants ceremoniously bring the prize for Muminofrah to present to the day's winner - a superb gold statuette of a camel, encrusted with shining emeralds for eyes. "My hero, you deserve this, and much more!" Muminofrah whispers coyly in the paladin's ear as she proudly shows off her reward to the excited crowd filling the plaza. On the side, a servant explains to Turi that the victors also receive title to the chariot and camels with which they won the race. "You can keep them if you wish to race again next year, but I'm sure there will be several rich collectors and racing camel masters who will vie to buy them from you", he explains.

After a long time spent receiving the congratulations of everyone present and the adulation of the assembled people on the plaza, Lehasti begins to grow a bit tired of all the attention, but fortunately, Muminofrah gets impatient first. She declares that time for a celebratory dinner is now, and all the officials and courtesans depart for the Fan-Bearer to the Right Side of the King's barge. There, a preposterously luxurious feast is served, and naturally, Lehasti receives the place of honor next to her host. The evening is spent recounting every incident of the race. At the description of the murder attempt by a mysterious man who managed to find a place among participants, Muminofrah grows seriously agitated. "This cannot be tolerated. Cheating, and violence, in this event held in my honor and at my pleasure is an affront!" 

She has the leader of the city watch, Commander Abdallah, summoned on the spot. "This crime cannot go unpunished. Find the miscreant, and make sure he's brought here in chains. I brought two of my favourite crocodiles from Sothis, and they shall feast on criminal flesh! You have two days, you hear me?" The chastised commander has no option but to bow deeply and personally guarantee that the noble lady's will shall be obeyed.

While the sumptuous dessert of rose sherbet, sweet cream and whole candied grapefruit and oranges is being served, Muminofrah turns to Lehasti, a langorous look in her eyes, and says in her most syrupy voice: "My delightful, strong hero! You have had a reward already, but that is nothing, don't you agree? I want to offer you another, a more personal one, for the delight you gave me today. Tonight, I am willing to grant you a wish. Tell me, dear Lehasti, what shall it be?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab yawns openly at the guards barring his way, patiently waiting for Turi's aid. Once there he stands close to Lehasti and the others, mostly observing and listening to everything happening. His unexcited stance and bland expression may stand out, but he doesn't seem to notice if anyone points it out.

As Lehasti is asked to recount the race he takes the time to conjure a descriptive illusion, placing the portrayal above the heads of the various courtiers across from Muminofrah to help make the telling more entertaining for the eccentric noblewoman. He does not speak or do anything else to add to the story, but does his best to portray it all visually accurately. As Muminofrah makes the attempted assassination the center of her attention Vershab uses the illusion to point out what details he can, specifically the building into which the assailant disappeared and what he could of the man's appearance. Looking to Turi for confirmation of details, the arcanist maintains his concentration on the presentation as well as he can. The threat of feeding their assailant to crocodiles (in the unlikely event that the watch can capture him) gives the scholar some pause, as he looks to Lehasti incredulously, clearly doubting that the paladin will support such "justice" in her defense.

Finally, when Muminofrah offers a "wish" to Lehasti, Vershab perks up. "Do you think she means that she has access to some of the potent genie-magic so common in Kelesh? Such a boon would be something of wondrous value if we could determine how best to use it..." he asks his allies, a little too loudly to be comfortable but not outright rudely.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi starts when the crowd parts before him.  "Uh..."  


> "Turi the Bold!"


Suddenly both the center of attention and implicitly granted audience, he grins like only the over-excited youth are able.  With a hint of faux-hautiness, he strides between the guardsmen, ushering Vershab and Natala in his wake.  He pauses only a moment out of surprise when Sabef proves impossible to locate.  He frowns for a moment, but returns his attention to Muminofrah and her court immediately.  

Perhaps more surprising than anything, Turi finds himself quite enjoying the attention.  He's a little miffed when Muminofrah declares that they'll be departing for a feast, and even more so to find that Lehasti is placed in the position of honor over him.  He hides it decently well, smiling openly at the prospect of feeding the would-be assassin to a pair of crocodiles.

----------


## JWallyR

> "This cannot be tolerated. Cheating, and violence, in this event held in my honor and at my pleasure is an affront!"


Lehasti adopts a haughty expression of contempt for the acts of the cheater, shaking her head in 




> "This crime cannot go unpunished. Find the miscreant, and make sure he's brought here in chains. I brought two of my favourite crocodiles from Sothis, and they shall feast on criminal flesh! You have two days, you hear me?" The chastised commander has no option but to bow deeply and personally guarantee that the noble lady's will shall be obeyed.


Lehasti blinks, suddenly looking decidedly uneasy at the short timetable given for the finding of the guilty party. As their hostess turns to address her, however, she smiles patiently and holds her peace for the moment.




> "My delightful, strong hero! You have had a reward already, but that is nothing, don't you agree? I want to offer you another, a more personal one, for the delight you gave me today. Tonight, I am willing to grant you a wish. Tell me, dear Lehasti, what shall it be?"


"Why, Your Excellency," the paladin begins in a breathy, surprised voice, "a gracious and generous gift you offer; much more fitting for the giver than for Your humble servants. But..." the paladin pauses, sighing deeply, "how can I respond to the offering of such a gift while the foul criminal who insults your honor yet draws breath? For the moment, all I can ask is that Your Excellency allows us, Her humble servants, to assist the guard in bringing this mystery man to justice! Only then can my conscience rest, and my thoughts be turned toward my own desires."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy check to defer the topic of the gift and instead ask for the party to be involved in the investigation to ensure that no tricky business gets played along the way: (1d20+15)[*29*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Muminofrah's grin goes away, replaced by an expression of disappointment, but that soon vanishes. She makes a knowing smile, recognizing the paladin's masterfully deferential response. She seems genuinely impressed by the court skills of her chosen hero, and responds in a graceful tone.

"My dear, dear Lehasti. So you will make me wait? You teaser... But I love you so much I can't bring myself to resentment! Oh, the pains I have to endure!" 

For a brief moment, she reflects on the misery of her condition, while a pair of slaves continuouly use their fans to wave the night's stifling warmth away from her. 

"But, do not worry, my dear. I am in no doubt that the city guard will do their absolute best to please me and bring the perpetrator to swift justice. You're free to help them, if you think you can. If you find him, come back to me. If you don't... Come back to me as well, and you shall have your wish." She turns to the slave carrying a platter of the fattest stuffed grapes the companions have ever seen, and with a negligent gesture, drops one into her mouth. "Don't take too long, mind you! My... delight in being with you is great, but, it is as they say, alas: Far from my eyes, far from my heart. Don't make me wait, now will you?"

The evening continues in a grand feast of revelry and pleasantries, illuminated by the companions' retelling of the race and Vershab's superb illustrative illusions. Applauding at the young mage's talent, Muminofrah showers him with compliments, along with a gift: A miniature portrait of herself, framed in solid gold. the courtesans begrugindly pretend to accept the companions as some of their own, and the warm night along the tranquil River Sphinx is spent in a most pleasant manner, until the crack of dawn, when Her Excellency finally retires to her quarters and the revelers repair to their own beds. Back at the Inn of the Desert Winds, the companions can reflect upon an event-packed day, before sleep eventually overcomes them too.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Completely unsure what to make of the extravagantly framed portrait of their benefactor, Vershab simply says, "Thank you, your excellency - when I am again able to settle down it will be displayed in a position of honor." He then asks for a servant to bring him something to carefully wrap the gift and gingerly places it in one of the extra-dimensional spaces in his pack.

As the festivities continue Vershab finds himself a bit overwhelmed with the public socializing and begins to yawn. When a servant brings him some steaming hot coffee he finds it very satisfying and begins to perk up immediately. He then finds himself engaging in conversation - exceptionally awkwardly - with anyone nearby and quickly discovers that most of the courtesans are idiots.

Upon this realization he goes to his companions and quietly asks for advice on how to proceed. When someone recommends he have a drink to relax he holds up his coffee to a chorus of laughs. When someone demonstrates that he can mix his coffee with alcohol the night gets somewhat better. Though he never quite loses his ever present paranoia and remains unimpressed with the conversation around the party, Vershab does find it a little easier to enjoy himself as he walks around in a fuzz. He finds little interesting about any of the fops hanging onto Muminofrah for favor though, so it is a long, mostly boring night for the scholar.

Once back at the inn Vershab casts Rope Trick and invites everyone to sleep in its safe confines. "Should we set up a wake up call with the front desk? I will need to rest before going back out unless you wish me to act without benefit of magic. I don't recommend that," he says as he begins to drift off to sleep in the hazy gray, extradimensional hideaway.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala followed Turi as the young man gathered them all to join up on the barge.  She was quiet, having only joined these heroes recently.  She found a spot always in view of her companions, but far enough away to avoid the inane conversation the swirled around Muminofrah and her courtiers.  She sipped her drink delicately, rating sparingly.  This extravagance was at odds with her own experiences; back home arch feasts happened once or twice a year, and were shared amongst the entire tribe.  

As the evening wore on, she grew more alert, knowing the silent blade strikes swiftest when the mind is the dullest.  Fortunately, the evening seemingly came to an end without incident.  She accepted Vershabs offer, shrugging at the idea of asking for someone to call upon them.  We should be able to rise on our own, and limit what the innkeeper knows if our comings and goings.  But upon the morrow we should consider both how we assist with the investigation and what wish might suit our purposes best.  
_Natala will use her remaining spells to heal folks up as necessary._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (6/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (2/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 65 min); heroism (Lehasti & Nat, +2 [morale] to att/dam/saves/checks; 68 min); unseen servant (7hrs); blessing (+1 Att/save vs fear; 5min); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi finds himself, surprisingly, doted upon by a few of the courtesans no doubt trying to use him for access to Lehasti for access to Muminofrah.  For better or worse, though keen enough to understand their interest is superficial, the youngster remains foolish enough to indulge in a grand, sweeping array of tomfoolery.  Having never tasted anything stronger than weak, watered-down ale, the fine spirits of Muminofrah's court make short work of his inhibitions, and he quickly finds himself flirting and giggling with virtually any and everyone.  

On one occasion he demonstrates how much better he is at juggling when sober, and ends up thoroughly dousing a young woman with her own wine as he tried and failed to climb over the table to catch a miss-tossed trinket.  

By morning's first light, Turi is well and truly hammered.  Almost unable to walk on his own, Azkin and Natala end up bearing the brunt of his literal weight back to the Inn of the Desert Winds.  If not for Lehasti's almost endless patience and noteworthy strength, he probably would have passed out on the floor of the room instead of the floor of Vershab's inter-dimensional space.  

If ever there were doubts of their need to "sleep it off," Turi lays them to rest, in a puddle of drool.

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Sunday, 3 Calistril to Oathday, 7 Calistril*

The following day, being a day of rest and prayer, with the libraries closed, allows plenty of time to the Relic Knights to recover, some from the bruises taken on the road to victory, some from the ensuing revelry. The beginning of the week turns out to be surprisingly quiet, except for Vershab, who feverishly works on calculating the position of the sun's shadow in a completely different season, cast by a building that no longer exists. Finding the tower's height is not overly difficult, as the resourceful Sabef finds a trio of old-timers in town who recall playing in the tower when they were children, and remember that it was 125 feet high. Getting a good understanding of the sun's position on the given day takes a visit to the astronomers at the Eye of the Heavens, who have recorded different positions of sunrise and sunset throughout the year going back to the founding of Tephu. But it is the calculation of the shadow's exact location that turns out to be the most vexing problem. Vershab's ability in that regard is respectable, but he realizes the precision required to find the exact spot is daunting. The young scholar sends the group searching through a relatively small array of streets in the Wadjet's Walk district, but several days in a row, their efforts are fruitless.

During this time, the observant Turi still believes they're being observed from time to time, but at less frequent intervals than during the earlier week. Also, somewhat to their surprise, the group isn't subject to any further attack, and no news of their would-be murderer are heard. Thabat Pehta, their friendly innkeeper, mentions a rumor that Commander Abdallah's city watch as been unable to find any clue as to his whereabouts, to the great fury of Her Excellency Muminofrah of Sothis, and is apparently still hunting for the dark-robed assassin. "The crocodiles must have remained hungry", she concludes wryly.

Finally, on the morning of Oathday, a breakthrough! Vershab gives a try to a new location, not far from the others. In an otherwise nondescript wall of a bathhouse, the combined efforts of Turi and Sabef locate a secret entrance.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After the days of effort finally come to fruition Vershab cries out in joy, slightly louder than intended, when the secret entrance is discovered. "Oh! I'm sorry, I didn't mean for that to be so loud...Now, as soon as we are inside let's stop to take a moment and look around. We need to be sure we are in the right, hidden area. I cannot imagine there are many, but given that the vault we seek is named 'The Vault of Hidden Wisdom' and this hidden wisdom came with a death penalty in previous eras we should be careful. I could imagine false entrances, traps, guardians, and all sorts of other obstacles to keep out the curious..."

Taking his own advice, the robed scholar applies several magical spells and readies the tools of his trade. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Vershab actually only casts Extended Mage Armor on himself, but he then exchanges that spell memorized for Vanish using his Quick Study exploit.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi closes his eyes and sighs in exasperation as Vershab cries out jubilantly.  "V, I-"


> "Oh! I'm sorry, I didn't mean for that to be so loud..."


Turi turns away, scouring the street for any eyes that seem to linger too long, or conspicuous hagglers suddenly gone silent, paying no attention whatsoever to Vershab's continued pontification. "Yes, yes, we remember," he mutters, not remembering at all.  Only after he's satisfied (or fooled) that they haven't been unduly followed, does Turi return his attention to the hidden portal.  

Turning his attention now fully _away_ from the streets, Turi focuses on the mechanism.  His hands gently drift over the masterfully hidden seams and hinges, searching for anything to suggest the entry is trapped.  He closes one eye, as his hands wander, and keeps it closed.  After several moments, he pushes just so, and hurries through the portal, closing his other eye, and opening the one now (more) accustomed to darkness.  

*Spoiler: Exploration!*
Show

(1d20+12)[*13*] perception to find any traps, and if applicable: (1d20+10)[*15*] disable device to negate it.  If it's magical, instead announce it to Vershab and others to address.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala had spent much of the time studying the ancients, using the library to improve her knowledge (and possibly connection) to the elder gods.  Mathematics and astronomy were not her strong suits, so she kept a quiet profile while Vershab studied and calculated.  When his efforts finally bore fruit with a location, she gave him a smile, hoping his findings would be correct.  But it was only a few moments after arriving at the bathhouse that the group was able to find a hidden entrance.  She gave Vershab a gentle pack on the back with a murmured, "Well done" before turning to watch for signs of followers while Turi worked his own particular style of magic.  

At the call for magical preparations, she nodded to herself and called upon two - a mystical set of armor that settled upon her like a worn glove, and an invisible servant to attend to their needs.  She would offer the heroic blessings of her gods if any asked, but she couldn't bless everyone to the same level.  
_Casting unseen servant (7hrs) and activating Spirit Shield for 1 hr (for now).  If folks want heroism, she can provide it, but she only has 5 third level spells ..._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi takes about a minute to find the exact points of pressure and the precise degree of rotation to apply, before the ancient secret door yields. The mechanism, as old as it is, exhibits a remarkable smoothness and opens nearly silently. Beyond, he sees a dusty chamber, maybe twenty feet in depth, two deep alcoves opening on either side. A small, battered bronze chest sits on the floor at the far end of the room. Beyond the chest, a passage continues forward.

*Spoiler*
Show

Turi didn't find any traps on the door, but fortunately there weren't any. There is no lighting, all the group can see right now is because of light coming from the outside. The room is dim light, the corridor beyond is dark. The ceiling is 20 ft high.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti relaxes almost imperceptibly as her rhetorical gambit pays off with their hostess... and the paladin allows herself to relax after the day's exertions (both expected and unexpected), and she is soon laughing with (and occasionally at) the antics of the courtesans as their thinly-veiled jockeying for position and favor with Muminofrah in a social echo of the chariot race itself.

Azkin smiles placatingly at those around him, but the young cleric's inexperience in high society and discomfort with the intrigues of politics both predispose him to a less entertaining evening at the dinner. He watches his mistress, smiling at her jokes and observations, but is frequently distracted by his brother's escalating antics. As Turi's efforts culminate in spilled drinks and (further) disheveled table decorations, the Sarenites share a meaningful glance and move as one to collect the roguish young man, returning him to his seat with rueful chuckles. Even in his inebriated state, however, Turi, recognizes the firm grip of the paladin's fingers on his shoulder, even as she continues to converse with the nearby courtiers.

Finally, as the revelries die out, Paladin and cleric alike shepherd Turi toward the inn. "Is he gonna be ok?" murmurs Azkin to his mistress, whose sudden laughter echoes off of the cobblestones in the dim early morning. "Oh, my young friend... he certainly may _not_ be 'ok' in the morning," she chuckles, "but experience is how we learn. Perhaps he will master the drink rather than the reverse when next we sup with nobility."




> Thabat Pehta, their friendly innkeeper, mentions a rumor that Commander Abdallah's city watch as been unable to find any clue as to his whereabouts, to the great fury of Her Excellency Muminofrah of Sethis, and is apparently still hunting for the dark-robed assassin. "The crocodiles must have remained hungry", she concludes wryly.


Lehasti blanches at the reminder of the... 'expedited' orders for justice laid down by Her Excellency, forgotten in the renewed search for further clues, but her relief is palpable at the implication that no innocent victim paid the ultimate price for Muminofrah's fury. 




> Finally, on the morning of Oathday, a breakthrough! Vershab gives a try to a new location, not far from the others. In an otherwise nondescript wall of a bathhouse, the combined efforts of Turi and Sabef locate a secret entrance.


Lehasti grins broadly at the fruit borne of the combined efforts of her companions. "Well done, Vershab! And Sabef and Turi of the keen eyes!" She nods absent-mindedly at Vershab's recommendation of caution, watching intently as Turi manipulates the door and provides entry to the party.

Peering into the gloom, the paladin murmurs over her shoulder to Azkin, "A little light, Azkin?" The young cleric dutifully begins to pass out a Light orison to the various members of the party. Wordlessly, she gestures Turi to the fore.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin will enchant as many weapons/objects as desired with _Light_, lasting 50 minutes. Lehasti will accept the casting on her weapon (Dex check for its enchantment today: (1d20+1)[*14*] and armor, and Azkin on his spear. I assume Turi does not want it, but anybody else is welcome to it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Azkin, "A little light, Azkin?" The young cleric dutifully begins to pass out a Light orison to the various members of the party. Wordlessly, she gestures Turi to the fore.
> 
> *Spoiler: Actions*
> Show
> 
> Azkin will enchant as many weapons/objects as desired with _Light_, lasting 50 minutes. Lehasti will accept the casting on her weapon (Dex check for its enchantment today: [roll0] and armor, and Azkin on his spear. I assume Turi does not want it, but anybody else is welcome to it.





> You can only have one Light spell active at any one time.



"Can we ensure that this door can be opened from the inside, please? I do not fancy being buried alive down here, but I also do not like leaving it open behind us," says Vershab as he enters the tunnel. 

Once the door has been addressed he continues, "Given our experiences so far, it is reasonable to expect that any guardians in this place of secret knowledge will be eternal - that is, either constructs or undead. Accordingly I have prepared a spell that will enable me to command undead that is guaranteed to work if the undead in question are mindless. If they prove intelligent, please allow me to attempt to parlay with them and encourage them to behave in favor of our efforts before attacking them," Vershab says, quietly to avoid being heard by any guardians ahead but still loudly enough for everyone in the party to hear. "Against constructs I plan to summon allies, hinder them by webbing or greasing the terrain, and empowering all of your combat strengths. However, constructs generally work on programmed commands, so if we encounter one, let's first attempt to disengage so that I can prepare spells specifically for such threats.

In the unlikely event that we encounter living opposition, I am prepared with a variety of magic to help us overcome, but feel free to engage as you will - especially if they look to be part of the cult or otherwise hostile to our quest..."

As he supplements Azkin's conjured light by casting a similar cantrip on a stone and handing it to Turi, the Ioun Torch rotating around Vershab's head lights up. "Turi, I will look for magical auras as we scout forward. Please advise me where to step to be quiet and avoid traps as we go. When you need to scout without being seen I will wait with the rest of the party...Shall we begin by inspecting this chest? It seems obvious that it will be a trap for unsuspecting trespassers..." The arcanist takes an unusual position beside the young man, his eyes glowing with silver light as he begins scanning for magical auras.

*Spoiler: OoC Tactics*
Show

Cast Detect Magic and start scanning the tunnel as the party moves forward.

Vershab will attempt to collect undead minions if we encounter them. He has several ways to do this, and I think it will dramatically help, strategically. Also, it will be entertaining to roleplay this, assuming it causes Lehasti and Azkin significant discomfort to utilize the restless dead this way.

Constructs (especially golems) are notoriously difficult to deal with as a caster. Vershab can significantly adjust his spells prepared, however, if we are able to give him time. If not, it's going to be summons, BFC, and buffs.

Vershab isn't trying to scout with Turi - he is just excited at finally making progress. Feel free to kick Vershab back to the middle of the party - and safety - *FarmerBink*.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi dutifully attends to the inside of the door, going so far as to explain the mechanism to Azkin and shut himself in to test his own hypotheses.  Utterly uninterested in the morality of undeath (so long as it's not trying to kill him or his friends), he waits patiently while Lehasti and Vershab no doubt bicker about it, and scowls in confusion by Vershab's use of the term "we."  "Uh, probably best you give me a bit of room," the youngster remarks.  He wonders silently for a moment before adding, diplomatically, "Not meaning offense, but I'm pretty sure I'm sneakier than you."

He then crawls forward, having come to the same conclusion regarding the chest.  He watches the walls, floor and ceiling, less curious about whether or not something is going to try to kill him than he is about where it's going to come from.

*Spoiler: Exploration!*
Show

(1d20+12)[*32*] perception
if applicable: (1d20+10)[*30*] DD

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi immediately guesses not just the presence of a pit trap ahead, but the exact location of a hidden lever that locks it in place. With a confident smile, he steps forward - there's just a slight bend of the floor under his feet, but it holds. 

Next, he takes a cursory look at the chest, and opens it without any difficulty: It is as innocuous as it is empty.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab backs off and then silently applauds Turi's efforts to find the trap. He then watches the young man for a sign that the party can approach and move further into the chambers.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Aw," Turi pouts.  "I'm not surprised, exactly, but still.  That's just mean."  After checking the bottom of the chest for some kind of hidden compartment, he gestures to his allies that it's safe and pads quietly forward- perhaps a bit unhappily.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nodded at the plan for moving forward.  Since no one seemed to want any spells from her just yet, she cast her own and proceeded to follow the others.  When Turi disarmed the chest, Natala sent her invisible servant forward to root around the chest, just to see if there was anything of interest.  _"It would seem typical of these clever cavern creators to place an invisible key in a trapped chest for an unfound door "_

She also used her orisons to help scan for magic as they moved forward, splitting the area to sweep with Vershab.    
_Might as well use the servant where we can ..._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Between Azkin's, Turi's, and Vershab's magical lighting, the party is more than well equipped enough to see that, just ahead, the corridor crosses another one, offering ways to progress to the left and right, as well as forward. Natala focuses her detection on this area, and determines the presence of an aura of abjuration.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

When Natala directs the party's attention to a magic aura Vershab casts his own cantrip to inspect it too. "Abjuration - protection magic. This could trigger an alarm or incur any number of barriers to hinder us. Please give Natala and me a moment to closely examine it before proceeding..." he says as he concentrates on the aura.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Concentrate for as long as he discovers new things...
Knowledge (Arcana): (1d20+15)[*18*]
Spellcraft: (1d20+15)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi glances around, having become familiar with this odd ritual.  "Don't gotta tell me twice," he mutters quietly.  He keeps one kukri in hand, just in case.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab is able to confirm the presence of an abjuration aura, but cannot unveil any further details about the spell or power than might have created it.

*Spoiler: map*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a shake of his head Vershab says, "I can try and dispel it, or I could summon an ally and have them go in front. The dispel might be better used elsewhere, but if this is an alarm then it is worth it here. The summoned ally would be able to trip the alarm and then help us in the fight that would inevitably occur afterwards, but would last less than a minute. What do all of you think?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala, too, focused on the magic, trying to decipher what spell had been used.  As Vershab spoke, she shrugged.  _"Ideally we would avoid conflict as much as possible, but I agree that having a summoned servant would be valuable in drawing out whatever defenses lay beyond.  

Of course, if we miscalculate what spells the original castors used, we may be in trouble.  Perhaps my invisible servant might be of use ..."_

_Religion - (1d20+9)[16], Spellcraft - (1d20+8)[24], Arcana - (1d20+4)[9]

We could use unseen servant to try and set off the alarm ... or mage hand ..._ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi glances back and forth between the two magicians, speaking in hushed tones in this long-forgotten reliquary.  "Either way, but we aughta step out, just in case.  Nothing's gonna be _alive_ down here, so I don't know how big a deal an alarm is going to be anyway?  I vote for the summons or the servant."  He slinks to the chest while he talks, taking up a position behind it so that he can watch the happenings and be ready to either use the chest as cover or get out of dodge, whichever seems more appropriate.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm hoping something like the total defense action could impart improved cover behind the chest?   At any rate:
(1d20+15)[*26*] stealth and 
(1d20+12)[*21*] perception (hearing only may apply?)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks at Natala and gestures towards the abjuration aura. "Let's see if your invisible servant sets off the spell effect," he says as he readies himself to cast a spell of his own if an audible alarm sounds.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I don't think it worthwhile to ready an action to cast a spell, but Vershab will be ready to react to anything that happens when/if the aura is triggered.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala sends her invisible servant forward to explore. Nothing happens. However, as soon as Turi steps over the crossroads in the corridor ahead, a loud *BoooonnnGGG!* sound resonates throughout, its echoes filling the area, the entry chamber, and most likely, much beyond.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a disappointed look Vershab mutters, "An alarm spell, much as I suspected. Perhaps the ancient nature of the spell disguised its purpose...such spells aren't uncommon...We should assume that any defenders know we are here and be cautious. Depending upon their intelligence or programming they may be waiting to ambush us." He then takes a position near the back of the party while he continues to scan for magical auras as they creep forward.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Given our experiences so far, it is reasonable to expect that any guardians in this place of secret knowledge will be eternal - that is, either constructs or undead. Accordingly I have prepared a spell that will enable me to command undead that is guaranteed to work if the undead in question are mindless. If they prove intelligent, please allow me to attempt to parlay with them and encourage them to behave in favor of our efforts before attacking them."


Azkin gives an uncomfortable sidelong look to his mistress... Lehasti notes the look with narrowed eyes, giving an almost imperceptible, tight-lipped nod to the young cleric before turning to regard the arcanist with only a hint of concern playing about the corners of her eyes.

Lehasti grins broadly as Turi disarms the first of many dangers, silently holding a clenched fist upward in a gesture of triumph! At Natala and Vershab's warning, the paladin pauses mid-step, and looks about for any unseen avenues from which an attack might come as the options are considered. She grimaces at the sudden audible indication of their presence as Turi enters the crossway, however. "Well, the _good_ news may be that subtlety is no longer a productive approach..." she murmurs wryly into the dusty corridor. "To that end, Turi, I suggest that you lead with your keen eyes, but that I follow closely on your heels should trouble find us."

Making good on her suggestion, the paladin steps forward to follow in the young man's footsteps, tensing as she crosses the same magical threshold that so recently broke the halls' deathly silence.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi nods, the playfulness vanishing from his face in light of the grim seriousness of their peril.  "Good enough for me.  I'll still split if things get too dicey."  

He looks to the sides and forward at the crossroads, careful to keep himself out of a potential crossfire before opting to follow the left wall.  "One bite at a time..." he mutters, as he begins to carefully prowl forward.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Turi will continue attempting stealth.  Know "we" are [in the dungeon] is very different than knowing where "he" is standing.
(1d20+15)[*33*] stealth
(1d20+12)[*31*] perception

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti adjusts her grip on the flaming falchion that has become her weapon of choice, and gingerly steps forward, staying a few paces behind the virtually silent rogue.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As soon as Turi turns the corner, he hears something ahead. It sounds like someone marching, at a very orderly pace, clad in heavy, metallic armor. In fact, on second thought, Turi thinks there are two persons marching in that way, in the corridor ahead of him.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi stops suddenly, and then quickly retreats.  "Company! _Incoming!_" he whispers, as he ducks down another hallway.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still doing the stealth thing, Turi will move into the southern part of the cross, D7, gesturing Lehasti to go back to D5 or over to C6.

----------


## JWallyR

With narrowed eyes, Lehasti nods at the advancing rogue, stepping up _to_ the intersection. Beckoning Azkin to take a position behind her, the paladin raises her blade for a savage strike at the first apparent foe.

Azkin, for his part, steps into position behind his mistress, murmuring a supplication to their shared deity; the members of the party feel the Dawnflower's fiery courage bolster their resolve, and somehow the suffocating darkness that dominates the halls seems to lessen.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin casts Bless: +1 attack, +1 morale vs fear (not stacking with Lehasti's Aura of Courage).

Lehasti's readied attack, *which does not include flanking* but does include power attack:
Attack: (1d20+13)[*33*]
CC: (1d20+13)[*19*] for x2 on 21+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+13)[*15*]
CC: (1d20+13)[*14*] for x2 on 21+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] fire
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*22*] slashing


Azkin's readied attack, *which also does not include flanking* and also does not suffer from "soft cover" per his feat:
Attack: (1d20+6)[*18*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*7*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*9*] piercing

*Spoiler: Azkin's AoOs, if applicable*
Show

Up to 3 of them:

Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*23*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*12*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+6)[*26*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*21*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*19*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*]
CC: (1d20+6)[*9*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*] piercing
Crit damage: (2d8+6)[*15*] piercing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear. 50 rds 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear. 50 rds

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi withdraws into the corridor ahead. In doing so, he notices two things. First, a number of soft lights appear ahead of him as he steps into the corridor to the south: He's evidently on the threshold of a room, where those lights suddenly came in existence. Several desks piled with scrolls and codices sit in this chamber, and more documents are stacked in shelves all along the walls. Second, the sounds of two armored creatures marching come from different directions: One in the corridor he just left, and the other beyond the far exit of the room he just discovered.

In the glow of his spinning magical light, Vershab sees the source of this noise: It is a man-shaped, metal machine, with cogs and gears apparent in its articulations. It marches forward, carrying a gleaming halberd in its steel hands.

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative
Azkin (1d20+2)[*15*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*12*]
Natala (1d20+8)[*9*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*21*]
Vershab (1d20+12)[*19*]

Creatures (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 5/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"The first guardian is a construct - a clockwork soldier. They are vulnerable to shocking magic," Vershab recommends as he invokes some magic and disappears. He then squeezes past Turi into the other room, still providing light but otherwise invisible.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Attempt to identify the enemy: Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+15)[*28*]

Cast Vanish to become invisible for 5 rounds. 
Move to D9 w/Stealth (1d20+21)[*38*] (due to invisibility)

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

After the gambit of sending her servant forward failed to set off an alarm, Turis subsequent movement forward succeeded.  Moments into their advance, sounds of guardians approaching could be heard.  Vershab called out for shocking magic, but she lacked anything of the elemental variety aside from fire.  Instead, she gripped her longspear and whispered, _"Does it have any specific vulnerabilities against weapons of one sort or another?"_

_[Holding an action to support this e if the others.  Or summon a more useful weapon ..._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi frowns silently at the realization.  He looks up to meet Lehasti's gaze as she sets the trap.  He raises one finger, then points with two into the room.  He then opens his hands flat, and rolls them away from his body- _keep going like this, for now_.

He then silently retrieves his second blade, and crouches against the wall, ready to lash out at the construct as it passes between himself and Lehasti.  

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

I guess ready an action to attack when it moves into flanking land?  I suppose the alternative is to delay init entirely, but I don't want to let them attack first.  Unless I misunderstand the situation, I think that'll do.

(1d20+14)[*24*] kukri slash
(1d20+14)[*25*] CC (18-20, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] dmg
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*11*] sneak stab
Apply bewildered from debilitating strike for -2 to ac (-4 vs Turi's attacks) for one round.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti nods at Turi, but is otherwise still as a statue, waiting for the first of their foes to present itself before her waiting blade.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lehasti and Azkin are waiting for the foe to present itself. I'm assuming no additional rolls are required at this point.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Gwynfrid

The clockwork creature walks towards the waiting explorers, a noisy, mechanically regular pace, before it stops just before the corridor crossing. Turi and Lehasti strike in unison, but the corner wall hinders their movement somewhat. The paladin's powerful blow goes through, putting a large dent in the incredibly hard, metallic cover of the construct. The creature retaliates with a swift move, locking the falchion between the halberd's blade and its handle, with a twisting motion to pull it out of Lehasti's hands! Still, she manages to maintain her grip on her weapon. The falchion falls to the floor.

Meanwhile, Turi's eyes confirm what his ears had indicated a moment earlier: Another mechanical being appears in the corridor to the south and walks across the reading room, straight towards him, forcing Vershab to dodge out of the way - the creature didn't notice the invisible arcanist. The halberd strikes his left arm in a sweeping motion, and he realizes the creature's true target was his kukri... His blade lands on the floor, the sharp blade leaving a small mark in the ancient masonry.

*Spoiler: end of round 1*
Show

EDITED post above since the disarm maneuver actually succeeded.

No flanking, + cover: Turi misses. Lehasti hits, but her crit isn't confirmed. Also, the thing seems to have damage resistance of some sort, but her damage is still quite serious. Azkin isn't in range.

Clockwork soldier #1: Disarm attempt vs Lehasti (cover applies for +4 to CMD) (1d20+19)[*29*] - fails due to cover
Clockwork soldier #2: Disarm attempt vs Turi (1d20+19)[*21*] - succeeds

It's the group's turn.

----------


## JWallyR

Something in the pit of Azkin's stomach seems to _twist_ as a construct wrenches a blade from his brother's hand. Clenching his jaw in determination, he reaches one palm to rest upon his mistress's armored shoulder. "Dawnflower illumine your path!" he breathes the blessing upon the paladin.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard: Touch of Good to grant +2 Sacred bonus on attacks, skills, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round.

*Spoiler: AoOs, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+6)[*25*], CC: (1d20+6)[*13*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*5*] piercing, plus (2d8+6)[*13*] on a crit

Attack: (1d20+6)[*12*], CC: (1d20+6)[*15*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing, plus (2d8+6)[*14*] on a crit

Attack: (1d20+6)[*7*], CC: (1d20+6)[*8*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing, plus (2d8+6)[*13*] on a crit
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear. 49 rds 



Bolstered by the blessing delivered by Azkin, Lehasti goes to work, hacking savagely at the construct!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full-round attack:
Attack 1: (1d20+15)[*27*], CC for x2 on 33+: (1d20+15)[*24*]
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing and (1d6)[*3*] fire; add (2d4+14)[*22*] slashing on a crit

Attack 1: (1d20+10)[*25*], CC for x2 on 28+: (1d20+10)[*12*]
Damage: (2d4+14)[*22*] slashing and (1d6)[*2*] fire; add (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing on a crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+15)[*31*], CC for x2 on 33+: (1d20+15)[*28*]
Damage: (2d4+14)[*16*] slashing and (1d6)[*6*] fire; add (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing on a crit

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 85/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 23, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear. 49 rds
Touch of Good: +2 atk/saves/skills/ability checks, this round only

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi grunts irritably as his kukri clatters to the floor.  He dodges right before attempting to tumble past the animated soldier, and takes up a defensive stance, having produced another knife during the move.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

Moving to E/8 using acrobatics to avoid AoOs/pass through CS2's square: (1d20+12)[*31*]  During said move, draw silver dagger.

Total defense as standard action- hopefully from square E/8.  If acrobatics failed, total defense D/7 instead.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Invisible (2/5 Rounds)
5/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"Let's summon some help that cannot be disarmed," Vershab mutters as he begins casting a spell to summon an ally. He steps back after speaking, mostly out of habit.

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Full round action to cast Summon Monster III. The intent is to summon a celestial leopard at C8 at the start of the next round.

Vershab also takes a 5-ft step to C10.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala frowned at the turn of events occurring, wondering at the tactics.  "Why do they disarm instead of attacking?  Is there something more going on here?" 

As she wondered aloud, the oracle called upon the blade of Horus and a large khopesh appeared, hovering in front of the clockwork construct.
_Spiritual weapon, but will hold attack until the creature actually attacks one of the group
Spoiler: Attack if required
Show

Attack - (1d20+10)[30], Damage - (1d8+2)[5]
_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 46/57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi tries to roll through the machine's legs and pass on to the other side, but the space is just too narrow, and he's shoved back, hard, leaving a chance to his opponent to strike as he tries to regain his balance. The halberd hits him in squarely in the chest, drawing abundant blood and sending him reeling. 

Lehasti is reduced to using her spiked gauntlet, hitting once. The clockwork soldier continues its attack, and now the halberd turns deadly, dealing a deep gash on the paladin's shoulder. Natala's kopesh, which was hanging in the air, strikes powerfully in retaliation. Meanwhile, Vershab casts a summoning... And the second clockwork construct goes after Turi's weapons, one of which is wrenched from his grasp.

*Spoiler: end of round 2*
Show

Lots of EDIT below...

Turi's acrobatics failed and he took an AoO (rolled in OOC) for 20 damage

No movement. Vershab is the only one who made a step and this has no consequence at this time, so please refer to last round's map.

CS1 tries to disarm Lehasti (cover applies for +4 to CMD) (1d20+19)[*26*] EDIT attacks and hits for 15 damage
CS1 attacks Lehasti (cover applies for +4 to AC) (1d20+13)[*19*] damage (1d10+13)[*15*] cc(33) (1d20+13)[*28*] cd (2d10+26)[*28*] - misses

The spiritual kopesh hits, roll to confirm the crit (1d20+10)[*18*] cd (1d8+2)[*5*] - not confirm, but the damage goes through the DR.

CS2 tries to disarm Turi (1d20+19)[*28*] - succeeds
CS2 tries to disarm Turi, repeat (1d20+14)[*19*] - fails

Result for the round, after some fixes made to Lehasti's defensive stats:

- Lehasti was hit for 15 damage. Her falchion is on the floor.
- Turi couldn't pass though, took 20 damage and lost another kukri.
- Lehasti and Natala managed to inflict some damage.

Group's turn.

----------


## Farmerbink

Stunned when the animate statue first blocks his attempt to slip past, and stunned again when it trivially deprives him of his second magical blade, Turi blinks twice before bolting.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 53/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2) Both disarmed and left
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

Turi can do nothing useful, so I'll withdraw to C/3.  Might as well use acrobatics to try to avoid another AoO.
(1d20+16)[*30*]

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin grimaces as the mechanical soldiers systematically disarm and attempt to dismember his brother and his mistress. He shouts a desperate prayer upward to the sun, though it remains hidden by the walls and ceiling of the dungeon, "Everlight, grant Your blazing glory to Your servants!"

He reaches one palm forward to briefly rest it upon Lehasti's shoulder.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin casts Heroism on Lehasti, 50 minute duration.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear. 48 rds 



Lehasti stands a hair taller due to Azkin's ministrations, and she breathes deeply, channeling her own link to their deity into healing energies. She growls over her shoulder to Natala, "Friend, now is _not_ the time to restrain yourself! We need whatever magic you can offer!"

Glowering in righteous fury, she lashes out furiously at the clockwork creature with her spiked fist!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

LoH self for: (3d6)[*10*] healing.

FRA with Spike Gauntlet and Power Attack.
Attack:(1d20+12)[*14*], CC: (1d20+12)[*29*] for x2 on 32
Damage: (1d4+9)[*13*] piercing, Crit: (1d4+9)[*12*]

Attack:(1d20+7)[*21*], CC: (1d20+7)[*14*] for x2 on 27
Damage: (1d4+9)[*11*] piercing, Crit: (1d4+9)[*12*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 80/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Bless: +1 atk (net 0), saves vs fear (lol). 48 rds
Heroism: +2 atk, saves, skills. 50 min duration

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Invisible (3/5 Rounds)
5/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Celestial Leopard 1/7 Rounds

After Turi runs past the two clockwork guardians Vershab makes a slight adjustment to his invisible gestures. The celestial leopard appears in the intersection of the hallway where it will hinder the advance of the constructs as Vershab makes a recommendation: "You both need to stop dropping your weapons. It really isn't helping..." While the summoned ally attacks the clockwork soldier the arcanist activates his enchanted gloves and uses the ensuing spell effect to fling Lehasti's sword back towards the entrance. "Here - I will stay invisible and recover Turi's weapons next. In the meantime, make for the exit. We can manage these guardians if we first flee and come back better prepared."

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will use his Apprentice's Cheating Gloves to activate Mage Hand and toss Lehasti's sword 15 feet into the entryway (to D3 or so).

He will then take a 5-ft step to D10 (to not be where his voice sounded like - this should be sufficient defense against the mindless automatons that cannot see him).

The celestial leopard probably cannot pierce the constructs' DR very well, but here are some attacks:

Claw 1 (1d20+6)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*12*] (20/x2), (1d3+3)[*5*] slashing damage, (1d3+3)[*5*] critical strike damage (maybe a hit, but not a critical)
Claw 2 (1d20+6)[*26*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*23*] (20/x2), (1d3+3)[*4*] slashing damage, (1d3+3)[*5*] critical strike damage (critical hit if a "23" hits the enemy)
Bite (1d20+6)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*11*] (20/x2), (1d3+3)[*4*] slashing damage, (1d3+3)[*5*] critical strike damage (surely a miss)
Grab attempt, if the Bite connects: (1d20+9)[*10*] to Begin a Grapple

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala raised an eyebrow to Lehastis comment, her eyes flicking over to the hovering blade that just struck  one of the constructs.  "Ah, yes ... I shall endeavor to do more ..."    As the blade continued to strike, the oracle began to call more extra-planar allies.  
_Spiritual weapon vs same target: Attack - (1d20+10)[19] Damage - (1d8+2)[9] 
Summon Monster 3 - lantern archon_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: spiritual weapon (+10/1d8+2 khopesh, 6/7 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti continues to strike with her metal-armored fist, but the stubborn machine is still half-hidden by the corridor, and, even with the blessing of the Dawnflower, she cannot land a blow... and her big falchion, moving as if on its own accord, lands several paces behind her. Turi rolls over to escape his direct opponent, earning a hit from the other one as he passes through - but at the last moment, he manages to duck the murderous halberd blade. Vershab's celestial leopard appears, reading for an all-out attack. Its claws just glide across the construct's smooth, hard metallic exterior, until they find some purchase, ripping a couple of gears off the machine's inner works. Lastly, the clockwork soldier deflects Natala's divine kopesh's glancing blow. 

The construct, facing only the newly appeared celestial, cuts it to ribbons - it vanishes in a puff of blue, pleasant-smelling smoke.  The other one, advancing over Turi's vacated space, proceeds directly to attack Lehasti, delivering a grievous blow that easily cuts through her armor.

*Spoiler: end of round 3*
Show


Natala misses, and, because of the cover from the corner wall, Lehasti does too. The leopard manages to damage the thing with its crit.

AoO against Turi (yup, they have >30 CMD) (1d20+18)[*20*] damage (1d10+13)[*15*] cc (38) (1d20+18)[*29*] cd (2d10+26)[*41*] - miss

CS1 attacks the leopard twice.
(1d20+18)[*32*] damage (1d10+13)[*19*] cc (38) (1d20+18)[*25*] cd (2d10+26)[*32*] - hit
(1d20+13)[*16*] damage (1d10+13)[*15*] cc (38) (1d20+13)[*29*] cd (2d10+26)[*40*] - hit - the leopard is gone

If the leopard is still alive, CS2 makes a 5-ft step and attacks it too. If the leopard is gone, CS walks to attack Lehasti instead (only 1 attack) 
(1d20+18)[*37*] damage (1d10+13)[*17*] cc (38) (1d20+18)[*28*] cd (2d10+26)[*41*] - hit
(1d20+13)[*32*] damage (1d10+13)[*15*] cc (38) (1d20+13)[*32*] cd (2d10+26)[*37*]

Lehasti's falchion is on the floor in D3. She took 17 damage. The leopard was the only ally able to do any damage this round.

In the map below, the leopard is in fact gone, and CS2 is in its place.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Here - I will stay invisible and recover Turi's weapons next. In the meantime, make for the exit. We can manage these guardians if we first flee and come back better prepared."


Lehasti grits her teeth, and a deep growl rises into a sudden snarl, echoing her rage and frustration in the confined space. "Fall back!" she cries to her allies, while keeping her direct attention on the nearest construct.

Azkin _gulps_ back his concern at his mistress, not known for retreating from a fight. With a grim nod, he turns to make his own way for the exit. "Go, go! Give her room!" he blurts out along the way, stooping only briefly to retrieve his mistress's dropped weapon.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Mechanically, Lehasti will wait for the rest of the party to act, assuming that they will retreat as directed. She will then Withdraw as far as is possible without exposing a squishy friendly party member to attack.

Azkin will use his two move actions to retreat and to pick up Lehasti's falchion.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 63/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Bless: +1 atk (net 0), saves vs fear (lol). 47 rds
Heroism: +2 atk, saves, skills. 49 min duration 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear. 47 rds

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Invisible (4/5 Rounds)
5/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"Very good," mutters Vershab as he moves to Turi's fallen kukris and picks them both up carefully. 

*Spoiler: Combat Mechanics*
Show

If I understand correctly, the two kukris are in D8, where CS2 was when it disarmed Turi. Vershab will take a 5-ft step to D9, reach into the square and grab the daggers (two move actions).

If it only takes one action to grab both kukri Vershab will use his Dimensional Slide exploit to step to C2. Otherwise he will do this next round, after recovering the other weapon.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Don't gotta tell me twice," Turi mutters, gingerly feeling around his scalp for what will surely be a portion of shorter hair.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 4*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 53/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2) Both disarmed and left
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

If possible, leave the building entirely.  If not, get as close to that as possible.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

A small glowing ball appeared on the other side of the constructs, back behind where Vershab stalked invisibly.  Seeing the mechanical guardians, the archon fired two rays and hovered as far up as it could.  In close, the floating falchion slashed away at the same creature.

Natala nodded at the call to retreat, moving to the exit with spear at the ready.  She murmured to the others, _"We have an ally to help cover our exit ..."_
[I]Archon Lantern arrives at D11.  Two rays.  *RTA 1* - (1d20+3)[*10*], *Dam* - (1d6)[*6*]; *RTA 2* - (1d20+3)[*21*], *Dam* - (1d6)[*3*], then fly out of reach if possible ... or lead them back.  

Spiritual weapon vs same target: *Attack* - (1d20+10)[*13*], *Dam* - (1d8+2)[*5*]

Natala retreats with the others
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: spiritual weapon (+10/1d8+2 khopesh, 5/7 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

A creature pure light appears, and its ray of divine power pierces a small hole in the clockwork soldier's shell. The spiritual falchion strikes as well, but ineffectually. Intent on pursuing Lehasti, the machines ignore these distractions and pursue, but the companions, minus Vershab, swiftly exit the Vault of Hidden Wisdom into the street, where a couple of passersby eyes them with curiosity. But the constructs don't follow that far. Instead, one of them simply closes the secret door in the retreating group's faces. 

*Spoiler: end of round 4*
Show

Azkin picked up the falchion, and Vershab used two actions to get the kukris. One of the rays hit.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Invisible (1/5 Rounds)
5/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

With some arcane words Vershab renews his invisibility spell and moves towards the exit, watching the constructs to see if they will move away from the door to the outside.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Vanish again and move to *B3*.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti stares, slack-jawed, at the door, suddenly closed in her face. "Vershab... We cannot leave him to their mercy! Turi-" she reaches out with her right hand, obviously anticipating the deposit of her favored blade. "Get this thing open, and then _step aside._ If those mechanical menaces have not retreated..." She leaves the thought unfinished, but the urgency in her voice is unmistakeable.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm anticipating that Turi hands Lehasti her weapon, and I assume that counts as a move action for her to accept it. If necessary she will step aside to allow Turi to manipulate the mechanism to reopen the door, but otherwise she intends to be front and center if/when the door reopens.

If she has enough actions to do 

Attack: (1d20+14)[*23*] (counting *Power Attack*), CC: (1d20+14)[*22*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] fire; additional (2d4+14)[*19*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+14)[*20*] (counting *Power Attack*), CC: (1d20+14)[*24*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire; additional (2d4+14)[*18*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Heroism: +2 atk, saves, skills. 499 rd duration
Bless: +1 atk (net 0), saves vs fear (lol). 46 rds 



Azkin stands behind his mistress, gripping his spear tightly. As his eyes linger on the cuts and scrapes suffered by his mentor and brother alike, his jaw sets in resolve, and he prayerfully raises his palms toward the sun. A wave of healing energy washes over the collective party.

He once more raises his spear, ready to jab for whatever good it might do against the clockwork creatures inside.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Channel Energy for (3d6)[*5*] healing to the party.

*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+6)[*25*], CC: (1d20+6)[*20*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*] piercing, plus [roll] 2d8+6[/roll] on crit.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*17*], CC: (1d20+6)[*14*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*] piercing, plus [roll] 2d8+6[/roll] on crit.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*22*], CC: (1d20+6)[*23*] for x3 on 26
Damage: (1d8+3)[*8*] piercing, plus [roll] 2d8+6[/roll] on crit.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear. 46 rds

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi fumbles for a moment, feeling decidedly unprepared without either of his kukris.  Still, he grips a silvered dagger in his left hand and takes a deep breath.  "Fine, be ready!"  He goes to work, using the tip of the dagger as if it's a particularly sharp finger, dancing alongside the fingers of his right hand in ways that would make most people distinctly uncomfortable.  Regardless, it's a matter of just a couple of seconds before Turi slides the portal open once more, revealing... well, whatever's going on inside.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The clockwork soldiers had both turned back towards the inside corridor in the meantime, to continue the battle against the summoned archon, but still unable to locate Vershab. As soon as the door opens, the arcanist takes his opportunity, and appears in the midst of his companions. One of the mechanical defenders turns on its heels...

----------


## Farmerbink

"Woah!  Warn me!" Turi cries in shock.  He wastes no time, however, shutting the door in the face of the clockwork soldier.  He takes two cautious steps backwards, eyeing the hidden door warily and draws another (mundane) knife.  As the door remains closed, he slowly releases the breath he didn't realize he was holding.

"So... Any ideas?" He asks, glumly.  

"I really liked those knives..." he pouts.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"You mean these knives?" asks Vershab from directly behind Turi, no doubt startling the young man. As the academic becomes visible again he hands the two recovered kukri to Turi carefully and then turns back to the party. "Well, it appeared that we were not prepared to fight enemies of that nature. I believe we have two choices - one, I prepare different spells over the next several minutes and you all prepare to use ranged attacks to slowly destroy the mechanisms powering the clockwork soldiers or you all find a way to stop getting disarmed. As I am not much for weapons I will decline to make recommendations, but I am sure there are good ones to be made..."

Vershab then pulls out his spellbook and begins flipping through the pages, considering options as the others decide what to do.

*Spoiler: Tactics*
Show

There are actually three choices - the third being a mix of the two Vershab stated. If I use different spells, I would start with something like Create Pit, Web, and Lightning Bolt. Two of those spells are 2nd level, and I would probably recommend Create Pit so that the other PCs can reasonably participate too. I don't have Spectral Hand (yet), but if we can find someone to sell me a scroll I can learn that and do Spectral Hand w/Shocking Grasp as well.

Regarding getting disarmed - weapon chains and/or looking into alchemical thrown weapons?

----------


## JWallyR

> "You mean these knives?"


Lehasti flinches at Vershab's unexpected speech, but relaxes as comprehension dawns that her arcanist companion has escaped the potential clutches of the clockwork soldiers.




> "Well, it appeared that we were not prepared to fight enemies of that nature. I believe we have two choices - one, I prepare different spells over the next several minutes and you all prepare to use ranged attacks to slowly destroy the mechanisms powering the clockwork soldiers or you all find a way to stop getting disarmed. As I am not much for weapons I will decline to make recommendations, but I am sure there are good ones to be made..."


"Indeed," murmurs the paladin, "we were ill-equipped for such creatures. Being neither the malicious living nor the monstrous undead, my judgment upon such things would have had little effect. Then their uncanny skill to disarm..." the paladin grunts her annoyance, shaking her head ruefully.

"It should be simple enough to procure cords of some sort to make the recovery of our weapons more reliable... and it would seem obviously to our benefit to avoid engaging more than one at a time. The entry to the crossroads seems a sensible place for such a tactic. Meanwhile," the paladin turns to the other three members of the party, "What arcane and divine blessings you can muster must be applied, without hesitation.

Azkin?" she meets the gaze of her protege, who listens attentively. "You know better than I the boons that the Dawnflower will grant to Her faithful. Pray for such guidance as may bolster your brother and I for battle, and I will seek out cords for our weapons. I think... three should be sufficient, no?" She looks to the older brother for confirmation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Barring disagreement from the group, Lehasti will head out, using her Diplomatic skills to find a (hopefully nearby) source for weapon cords and purchase a number sufficient for the main melee characters.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Sighing at Vershab's arrival, she wondered briefly how the archon was faring.  Perhaps it could soften up the construct a bit before it returned to its home plane.  She turned to listen to the others speak, wondering about something for a moment.  "I cannot change the spells I have been blessed with ... however, I can provide some blessings to others that may help.  In regards to your plan for using ranged attacks ... while I can accommodate your request, I am uncertain the results will differ.  That is to say, the creatures' armor defies most weapons ... it is made out of a substance my spell could not penetrate.  Is there a chance we could find weapons in addition to any spells Vershab learns that could make our task easier?  

Or do we think there are instructions on how to mitigate the threat these guardians pose?  Like a command word or something similar?"  Glancing at the nearby floating falchion, she dismissed the glowing weapon with a wave.
_First off - the archon should last a total of 6 more rounds ... two rays per round that are not stopped by DR might hurt one of the constructs (especially if they cannot heal damage).  Second, mechanically we need different weapons, and it's probably not a stretch that Vershab or someone else in the group might jump to adamantine.  If Lehasti still has favor, maybe the loan of an adamantine weapon would be in the realm of the possible? 

Otherwise, Natala has some divine buffs, but will likely be useless aside from summoning._
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: summon monster (lantern archon, 6/7 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Ah yes...the constructs did appear to be quite tough. It may be necessary to use weapons made of alchemical adamantine or to hit significantly harder if you wish to damage them," says Vershab offhand as he multi-tasks, listening to the conversation while continuing to consider his own spellbook.

----------


## JWallyR

"Be that as it may," begins Lehasti, "weapons of any sort will do us little good scattered upon the floor. Turi," the paladin turns to the older brother, "can you reopen the door again? So long as the mechanical soldiers within are not reactivated by the alarm, I suspect that entryway to be safer than leaving you all out on an open street, and I need to procure cords with which to secure our arms."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I officially propose that the non-Lehasti party members do whatever study they need in the entry room of the dungeon, outside of the Alarm spell, so long as simple reentry does not trigger the clockwork soldiers.
Meanwhile, Lehasti is going to use her diplomatic skills to find the nearest sort of store at which weapon cords can be purchased, and will purchase one for herself, and however many Turi would like (I assume at least 2).

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi frowns, thinks it over for only a moment, and shrugs.  "Let's give them a minute to move back to wherever they wait?" he asks no one in particular.  Just a few moments later, he carefully opens the door and peeks in.  If the soldiers have left the entry, he'll move in.  Otherwise, he'll quickly shut the door again.

----------


## Gwynfrid

After some discussion, the companions split up, with some taking a stroll to the Bazaar in a search for weapon cords to counter the clockwork warrior's disarm tactic, while Vershab stays in the street to meditate his spells. After they're reunited, Turi opens the door again, and finds the room and corridor much as they were earlier, the metallic guardians nowhere in sight.

*Spoiler*
Show

We can neglect the cost of the weapon cords. If that's all the group bought, then [roll]1d6/roll]x10 minutes have passed. A search for adamantine weapons would make this hours instead.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

As the group considered their courses of action, Natala spoke softly.  "I mentioned I do not have many options when it comes to spells, but at least I can cast them several times.  I can perform healing as you've seen, but I can also cast several protections that you should be familiar with.  The key spells of benefit for our upcoming engagement seem to be Blade of Ancient Gods and the Planar Recall.  The rest either make someone a bit harder to hurt, or provide limited value against mechanical foes.  Once I reach the end of my spell offerings, I will be forced to use my spear or bow ... I think the additional of adamantine weapons seems prudent, but if you think we have enough damage potential to not require any, then so be it.

Now, do we think the alarm remains?  Or can we try to dispel it? 
_Ready to press on ... curious if we have a way to deal with the alarm.  Also, DR can be annoying at best, and game changing at worst ... but up to y'all if you want to go that route.  Standing by to cast spells, since they are fleeting.  

Any buffs for my favorite meat shields?_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: summon monster (lantern archon, 6/7 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods. "I have prepared spells to evoke a lightning bolt, dispel the alarm, and conjure a pit beneath our enemies. We should be able to defeat them now, especially since our melee have their weapon cords," he says in a tone that sounds like he intends it to be encouraging and companionly but instead comes off as more of a listing of obvious points to a student. "Once we dispel the alarm we can attempt to explore and deal with the constructs one at a time...oh, and if possible lets avoid completely destroying any of them - I would like to have enough parts left over to study."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab used his Quick Study Arcanist Exploit to switch out three spells to have Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt, and Create Pit available.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi listens dutifully, though he obviously doesn't understand much of the conversation.  When Natala mentions adamantine, he pipes up "That's a really hard metal, right?"  Beaming like a prized student at her simple agreement, he nudges Azkin in the ribs.  

He wonders openly when Vershab lists his own abilities, idly fidgeting with the cord now bound around his upper wrist.  "Ever see lightning up close?" he whispers to his brother, decidedly unsure about the whole prospect.

"Well, if we're as ready as we're gonna get, I'll try to keep them busy... well, a little longer, at least."  He opens the door, and once more leads the party into the secret chamber.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Gingerly, the boy opens the door again, only to find the same corridor as before, its shadows undisturbed. The clockwork guardians are nowhere to be seen, nor are there any traces of the fight that happened in this place a little over half an hour earlier. Vershab reports that the magical aura revealing the alarm spell is now very faint, its arcane power depleted, although he expects it will return over time.

With more time to look at the room ahead, Turi notes that all the walls are lined with ancient books. Also, in a far corner stands another immobile, human-sized mechanical construct. This one sports four arms, and balances on three legs that rise into a central body.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After dispelling the Alarm spell (Dispel Check - (1d20+7)[*22*]) Vershab approaches the unusual, immobile construct. "Now...what are you...?" he quietly asks the machine as he inspects it closely (Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+15)[*31*]).

Once his inspection is complete he asks the party, "Where shall we do this? I can place the pit wherever we need it - it is extraplanar in nature and may look...non-Euclidian...odd to your eyes, but it will work. If we can line them up I can hit more than one with my lightning, though I only have a couple of spells-worth of that kind of power in me today..."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Back in the halls, Natala kept her spear at the ready, eyeing the corridors for signs of movement.  For now, she didnt cast anything - she would wait for a few moments to save her shorter duration enchantments.  As they peered into a room with ancient tomes and an unmoving construct, she peered at the spines of the books, whispering, _"What topics should we seek?  And Lady, I can give you the blessings of Horus when you are ready._
_Will search for books on the topics we need and cast Heroism when Lehasti wants it.
Perception - (1d20+1)[8], History - (1d20+9)[15] for research_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 6/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 70 min); unseen servant (7hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi prowls through the hallways almost silently, double-checking with Vershab before passing the area where there was previously an aura.  At his assurance, he continues forward, curiously peering into the room he had been in briefly.  He faces Natala and Vershab with an appreciative frown; surely this room will already be a valuable source of information.  He almost immediately identifies the statue as a potential threat- if it's anything like the guardians they've already seen, extra arms certainly won't make it _less_ dangerous.  

Without a sound, his kukri appear in his hands.  He stays some distance back until Vershab approaches, and cautiously takes up a position just behind the arcanist's left shoulder.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The magical alarm resists Vershab's attempt to banish it, but it remains inactive as Turi passes the corridor crossing. The young arcanist examines the new construct, to determine it is a device called a clockwork servant, tasked primarily with repairing other similar machines, and sometimes capable of other types of work as well. However, this one is presently inert. Vershab knows that it needs to be wound up, typically with a special key, in order to be of any use.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab frowns at the resilient Alarm spell. "If we defeat the constructs and I still have the power left, I will try to dispel it again, but for now it remains present but inert," he reports, unhappily. "This construct is also inert, and will likely remain so unless wound up. I don't know what is keeping the clockwork soldiers wound that would have ignored this helper, but whatever it is has deigned to ignore this one for now...much as we should..."

He then turns to peruse the books while the others plan their efforts to attack and dispose of the clockwork soldiers.




> "Where shall we do this? I can place the pit wherever we need it - it is extraplanar in nature and may look...non-Euclidian...odd to your eyes, but it will work. If we can line them up I can hit more than one with my lightning, though I only have a couple of spells-worth of that kind of power in me today..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi frowns at the suggestion of "ignore it."  "Hate leaving things undone," he mutters, twirling one of his blades idly.  After taking the time to make sure at least Azkin and Lehasti are paying attention, he turns to continue carefully southward.  Just before stepping from the room, a thought occurs to him.  "Uh, Vershab, would you make sure there's not more of that... uh.. magic over here?"  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Also using perception to attempt the same, in so far as magical things constitute traps.
(1d20+12)[*28*] perception

(D/12) area, looking southward from the library(?)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"What? Oh, of course," replied Vershab as he ceased his inspection of the inactive construct and walked over to Turi. He begins to detect magic and scans as the young man quietly sneaks forward, staying just behind him as they creep forward.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi moves on, stopping at another corridor crossing when Vershab says no magic aura is to be found in this area. To the left and right are more dark corridors, the one to the east looks like it ends in a fork, while the one to the west turns right. Ahead, another door-less room opens.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab continues to stay close to Turi, not even whispering as they sneak forward. Without any loud armor the only sounds he makes are a result of his relative clumsiness. If Turi strays more than on full room from the party he will tap the young man on the shoulder and motion for them to return. If Turi doesn't, though, he will stay close and quiet.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Checking out the books in passing, Natala finds that the spines all show names, either of places or people, but none of them are known to her.

Moving forward with the help of Vershab's lighting, Turi finds the entry of a room, triangular in shape, the shelves along the walls covered in ancient-looking papyrus scrolls. Vershab's walking close behind him negates any chance of a discreet entrance... He notices, in the middle of the room, two very strange creatures: Crystalline bodies of uncertain shape, maybe five feet in height, with four bandy limbs, each splitting at the elbow into two three-fingered forearms. A flashing image appears in both Turi's and Vershab's minds - burning books and scrolls, the scene so realistic they can feel the heat from the inferno.

*Spoiler*
Show

What do our heroes do?

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Sighing, Natala shook her head in frustration, whispering to Lehasti and her apprentice. _"I do not recognize any of these names or places ... perhaps Vershab might.  Shall we follow?  And would you like the blessings of the old gods upon you now, or wait?_. Even as she spoke, Natala recalled her spirit armor as well.

Once complete in the initial book room, Natala followed with the others, trying to keep as quiet as possible.  
_Calling spirit shield; Will cast heroism on L if she wants it now.  Otherwise - Stealth - (1d20+4)[14] and Perception - (1d20+1)[17]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (4/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 5/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab grips Turi's shoulder, holding him back from moving towards the creatures, and looks at it closely from where they are. He immediately applies himself to remembering anything from his studies that might identify the creature and explain what they just saw...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (?) to identify the creatures: (1d20+9)[*18*] (Vershab has a minimum of +9 on the check, it is higher for several specific categories as follows - Nature and Planes, add an additional +1, Arcana needs an additional +6, and Religion needs +9 more)

Regardless of what he remembers, he gently pulls at Turi to try and get them both back to the rest of the party where he will report what they saw.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's recollection of his studies is vague, but he recognizes these creatures as aeons, theletos aeons to be precise - extraplanar beings of unknowable motivations. Theletos aeons are associated with fate, and have supernatural powers that can bend minds and overwhelm thoughts.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...so you will need to guard your minds closely and try to avoid them overwhelming your thoughts. In the meantime, I suggest we explore the other direction and keep our eyes open for the clockwork soldiers we encountered before. We are better prepared to fight them at this point than alien outsiders," Vershab finishes his report after the pair have returned to the entrance. "To give you an idea of what we experienced, I saw fire - arcane writings and tomes burning - and began to sweat from the perception of heat. It is hard to imagine it being more intense and realistic without it actually happening..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I recommend we go one of the other two directions as a party for now.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti returns from her errand, presenting Turi with a handful of leather cords to match the one already bound about the handle of her gleaming falchion. Looking around and seeing her companions in a state of comparative calmness, she gestures toward the secret door. "Turi, if you'd be so kind..."




> "Ever see lightning up close?"


Azkin raises an eyebrow wryly at his brother, whispering back, "Like _that'd_ be the craziest thing we've seen, lately?"




> _" And Lady, I can give you the blessings of Horus when you are ready.'_


The paladin murmurs in reply, "At the first sign of danger, don't delay... far better to be _too_ prepared than not prepared enough..."

The paladin takes a protective stance just behind Vershab and Turi as they examine the strange, still construct... but as they move on, she gives it a darkly suspicious glare before moving to follow, keeping the arcanist in sight but allowing Turi a bit more liberty with his movements.

As Vershab returns, describing alien, extraplanar creatures, Lehasti's eyes widen. "And these... creatures did not react to your presence, other than the... mental sensations you felt? No movement, to attack or to flee??" Attempting to blink away her puzzlement, the paladin sighs. 'If these creatures are as dangerous as they sound, I hate to have them at our backs... but they may not even be foes. If only we had some way of knowing..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi pauses just before Vershab's hand clamps tightly on his shoulder.  Having seen the same visions, and felt the same heat, the youngster is immediately extremely wary of the figures apparently standing sentinel in the triangular library.  He makes no effort to resist the arcanist's relatively weak pull, and lets himself be led back into the relative safety of the previous library.  He stumbles a bit at the doorway, mumbling "what in the nine hells was _that?!_"  He swallows a bit dryly as Vershab elucidates.  

"How do we "guard our minds?"" he groans, firmly annoyed by the impossible suggestion.  He glances back towards the crossroads uneasily.  "Give me a minute to check something, he mutters," before prowling southward again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It looks like the most westward hallway is functionally a loop.  If Turi can confirm this with relative safety, I'd like to do so.  I imagine there's enough refraction of light from the sources in the library that none of the hallway (that I envision) will be total darkness, and if any is, it will be a very brief couple steps through it.  

I had to back up to check the map.  Specifically I'm trying to check the left-most loop from D/6 to ~D/14.

(1d20+15)[*17*] stealth to make the loop back around to the northern entrance to the rectangular library in silence
(1d20+12)[*14*] perception to find traps, secret doors, other threats, or even just move safely through the area. 
*Spoiler: if helpful to adjudicate, additional perception checks:*
Show

 (1d20+12)[*24*] (1d20+12)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi quickly walks a few steps into the corridor to the west, and confirms that it loops back towards the underground complex's entrance.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Well that's good," Turi grunts.  "Just a hallway over there."  He pauses to reconsider his companions words before adding.  

"Do you want me to try to break this thing before it has a chance to get moving?" he asks, hooking a thumb at the 3-legged, 4-armed clockwork creature.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oh no! Don't break it! At least...not permanently," responds Vershab emphatically. "It may be impossible to recreate such an antique construct, and who knows what use it may prove to us if we can find its key? 

Now, on the other hand, if you want to be sure no one else can wind it up without you correcting your...adjustments...that seems reasonable enough..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

If we find the key, the construct may be able to help us find the information we need. Who knows?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi fails to find purchase inside the intricate workings of the machine. Disappointed, he takes another look at it: Its inert "facial" features look like the contraption is mocking him.

*Spoiler*
Show

 :Tongue:

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi frowns, thoroughly confused.  "Well, whoever made this thing is a lot smarter than me.  Like, a _lot,_ a lot," he grumps.  "Any other grand ideas or shall we go looking for a fight?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab audibly sighs in relief as Turi finds no purchase on the strange construct. with a nod he looks to the three branches of the hallway, clearly expecting someone else to take the lead. After a moment he seems to think of something and asks, "Shall we cast empowering enchantments first?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala frowned at the description of the beings and her companions visions.  _"So these beings are neither good nor bad, but associated with fate? If we presume they were set here as guardians, then what might your vision be ... are warning of the consequences of our actions, or a glimpse at some sort of failsafe?  Why would this complex have such protections when the hidden library of dangerous information did not?

Unless these creatures are actually trapped here as well ... _

Trailing off, Natala called upon Osiris to enhance Lehastis abilities.  Then she stood ready to either fight or call forth assistance as necessary. 
_Cast heroism on L.  Ready to cast summon monster 3 if requested.  KS - (1d20+4)[19] to help identify the creatures possible purpose here.  Add +5 more if History would work_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 5/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi does his very best to follow Natala's concerns, but ends up blinking dumbly at her final question.  "Um.  I think this library probably has _even more dangerous_ information?  After all, it was hidden _and_ has some pretty, uh... mean guardians."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's eyes continue to sweep the dusty environs suspiciously, but she murmurs, "Have we found where the clockwork soldiers rest while awaiting their alarm? I would like to engage them on our own terms, preferably one at a time."

Behind the paladin, Azkin's watchful eyes peer into the shadows cast by the light that flickers from the enspelled weapons of his companions.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods and agrees. "If we find an open area where I can enlarge Lehasti that would be an ideal place to fight them," he says, looking to the others and gesturing for exploration to continue.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Wary of the strange and ominous thoughts projected by the aeons, the group declines to explore the papyrus-filled room for the time being, and checks out for the corridors. The clockwork soldiers aren't visible, but it would appear they came from one of the paths to the eastern portion of the complex.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab notes the exploration performed by Turi and waits patiently for him to return, idly scanning the tomes along the walls. Once he's back he says, "Let's to that way," and points down the first hallway on the left from the entrance (towards *F6*). "Shall we?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I'm assuming that the two can go together, much like they did a moment earlier, and have Turi look for mundane traps and threats while Vershab scans for magic. Lehasti may not like this, however, so I'm flexible if *JWallyR* wants to post.

If no argument, then here's another Stealth check: (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> "Shall we?"


Turi just nods.  Blades in hand, he prowls eastward silently.
*Spoiler: Exploration*
Show

(1d20+15)[*30*] stealth
(1d20+12)[*18*] perception

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala watched the two move forward quietly, calling upon her own arcane sight as they did.  Once cast, she began to sweep in all directions, focusing when she discovered something of note ...
_Detect magic and wait _ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 5/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi takes the lead as usual, with Vershab scanning for magical auras behind him, his smooth steps inaudible even to himself. The corridor ends in an alcove, and in it, he glimpses the metallic shape of one of the clockwork soldiers that so unceremoniously kicked the group out of the complex an hour earlier.

*Spoiler*
Show


If the marching order shown below needs to be modified, let me know.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi stops suddenly at the sight of the inactive construct. He frowns for a few moments by the close quarters- difficult at best to fight tactically.  Waving everyone back, he "leads" them (from the back) back into the library.  "Alright, here's the plan," he begins- in a tone that brooks no nonsense.  "I'll go in first, invisible.  Lehasti get it's attention, and we pin it in the hallway.  Vershab and Natala, watch out for the other.  If he comes at you from the back, well....  I don't really have an answer for that.  Just try to defend yourself until we can bring this guy down."  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Obviously, if someone has a contingency plan for CS2 that involves more than 'hope for the best' I'm all ears.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods at the tactical initiative taken by Turi. "I will scout and secure the other clockwork soldier while you all deal with this one," he says confidently. "When you are ready say so - we will go invisible together, Turi."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti frowns at Vershab's statement. "Do you have reason to believe that _both_ soldiers will come if we engage just the one? _I_ assumed that the alarm wakened them both."

The paladin pauses briefly, rubbing her chin with the thumb and forefinger of her left hand, the right still being tethered to her readied blade. "Should we not first attempt to locate the other construct? This one is easily contained by a pit, the other may be more troublesome."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab stops in the action of starting down the hallway and considers the space of the room with the construct. "Indeed, there is plenty of room for me to capture this one...Very well, I will remain here and let Turi find the other," he says after a moment's thought.

----------


## JWallyR

"And... there is the third, wider hallway." The paladin's brows furrow in evident concern. "Gods only know what may lurk therein, waiting to strike our flanks. No," she finishes, turning to Vershab, "we _must_ know more clearly the hazards that await, as-yet-unseen. These soldiers do not attack us now, merely speaking; that gives me courage that Turi can scout, unhindered, at least to the entrance of that hallway."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

To elaborate: Lehasti suggests that we scout the G13 hallway, which I anticipate to contain a clockwork soldier and dead end, _and_ that Turi then scout the wider hallway at G9/10, just to see whether it is a longer hallway without obvious foes to pile on, or whether it's an open room to be concerned about.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi frowns thoughtfully.  "I don't want to go too far with those guys behind me," he mutters.  "Might as well slit my own throat right here and lay down to die."  He glances worriedly at the two hallways where they presume the soldiers will be.  

"I'll glance down that wider hallway on the way, but we gotta deal with these guys more permanently before I'm going deeper in here."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In all sincerity, Turi has no recourse against the soldiers if they both end up between him and the exit.  I (the player) do _not_ think it's a good idea to give them any opportunity to be _between_ us and the exit.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti nods seriously to Turi. "Gods willing, the wider hallway holds few surprises, and we can simply engage the soldiers at our leisure. Take care, my friend." she gently clasps the rogue's shoulder.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As silent as ever, Turi moves to the wider hallway, to find it opens into a circular chamber. A ring of stone pillars supports a white domed ceiling above. Along the perimeter of the rotunda, shelves crammed with crumbling papyrus scrolls and clay tablets stand behind iron mesh doors. 

Moving further, he finds another narrow corridor, where, as predicted, the second clockwork soldier stands by. He notices that both machines have taken some damage, either from Lehasti's falchion, or Natala's summoned weapon or archon.

*Spoiler*
Show

Turi's rolls in OOC are quite high enough...

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi slinks back to the others, and reports in a whisper: "just like we thought.  Lots to read in that other room, but nothing nasty."  He draws his kukris again, and nods towards the nearer clockwork guardian (CS1, now).  "shall we?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods and readies his pit-spell. "Shall I drop it into a pit? Or be ready to prevent the other from attacking? Or both?" he asks. "If you plan to defeat this one in melee I doubt you want me to evoke lightning with you this close..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi nods his assent to the second suggestion, then voices it when Vershab prattles on anyway.

"Keep that other one off us."

*Spoiler: Turi, stat block*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

Full health???  Last post was.... *hunts* .... 53/73.  Maybe not crucial.

----------


## JWallyR

"This one? Primarily, leave it to Turi and myself. If the other comes... I leave it in your capable hands. Azkin, if you would...?" she gestures at the young cleric.

Azkin nods. He reaches a hand toward Lehasti and Turi, and prays over them each in turn; a shimmering, protective field blossoms into being around them both. Gripping his spear in both hands, he silently nods his readiness.

Lehasti grips her flaming falchion with both hands. "After you, my friend!" She grins at the contrast between her jesting politeness and the seriousness of the imminent combat.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin casts Shield of Faith to give Lehasti and Turi +2 Deflection AC, 5 minute duration.
Lehasti activates her Divine Bond to give her Falchion Keen (7 minute) and, when Turi goes invisible to move forward, casts Divine Favor (+1), 1 minute duration. She will basically move forward to engage the soldier when he goes invisible, trusting that he will be moving to be in place to flank when it advances.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Heroism: +2 atk, saves, skills. 700(?) rd duration
Divine Bond: Falchion is Keen (double threat range), 69 rd duration
Shield of Faith: +2 Deflection AC, 49 rd duration
Divine Favor: +1 atk/damage, 10 rd duration

*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nodded her agreement to the plan.  _"A well-thought out plan, my companions.  I shall summon forth a weapon of the ancient ones to aid you fight.  If necessary, I can summon celestial aid as well.  Stay safe and strike true!_

When the others attacked, Natala summoned forth another shimmering falchion that flew in to attack.
_Cast spiritual weapon upon entering combat.   Standing where she can see the machine but give the group room to move.
Initiative - (1d20+8)[22], Attack - (1d20+10)[19], Damage - (1d8+2)[9]_ 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 5/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi disappears from sight. Silent as a cat, he moves next to the idle clockwork warrior, while the others take their places. Lehasti walks in, falchion at the ready, but stops on the alcove's treshold. The sound of cogs and wheels stirring inside the metal body is interrupted by a blow from another falchion, this one made of magical energies, and the battle of the living against the machine begins anew!

*Spoiler: Surprise round*
Show

EDITED after update from Lehasti in the Discord thread.
Turi, Azkin and Vershab wait.
Nalata's spiritual weapon hits, bypassing DR.
Lehasti strikes (1d20+14)[*16*] damage (2d4+7)[*13*] + (1d6)[*4*] fire; cc(32+) (1d20+14)[*16*] cd (2d4+7)[*14*] - hit stops and waits for the enemy to make its move.

Initiative
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*9*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*18*]
Turi  (1d20+5)[*14*]
Vershab (1d20+12)[*22*]
Natala *22*
Clockwork soldier  (1d20+6)[*18*]

Vershab's and Natala's turn in "round 0", then it's the enemy turn.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round "0," Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None
2/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

Vershab silently watches Lehasti initiate the battle and then turns to peer down the hallway towards the other clockwork soldier. On his lips lie readied the arcane words to conjure an extra-planar pit and trap the construct before it can reach Azkin...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Readied action to cast Create Pit at *G9*-*H10* (or so) to catch the (presumably) approaching construct in the middle of it as it rolls north towards the party. Reflex save DC 17 for it to avoid falling inside the 30 ft pit and taking 3d6 falling damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Mechanically - but it couldn't really do this any other way - the soldier moves forward to try and disarm Lehasti, leaving a space behind as anticipated by Turi. It effortlessly sends the falchion flying, but Lehasti's cord contraption leaves her in a good position to retrieve it. The follow-up blow, however, hurts fairly deeply.

Meanwhile, from the opposite end of the corridor, more mechanical sounds can be heard. To Vershab's total absence of surprise, the second soldier shows up, right in time for him to finish his casting. A deep hole appears in the ground underneath the machine's feet! It falls down in a great ruckus of metal against stone.

*Spoiler: beginning of round 1*
Show

CS1 moves forward as a 5-foot step
Attack #1, tries to disarm Lehasti (1d20+19)[*39*] 
Attack #2, strike (1d20+13)[*29*] damage (1d10+13)[*23*] cc(33) (1d20+13)[*24*] cd (2d10+26)[*39*]

CS2 double moves and meets a pit, Refl (1d20+16)[*26*] EDIT that's actually 1d20+6=16, so the save fails.

Lehasti is disarmed and took 23 damage.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None
2/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

With a nod Vershab turns back to the first clockwork soldier. "My pit will hold it for a little less than a minute. In the meanwhile, let's see if we can use their own tactics against them..." he says in a lecturing tone, mostly to Azkin.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Grease to use the second-paragraph's effect on the weapon held by CS1. DC 16 Reflex save to avoid dropping the weapon.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala let the falchion continue to attack the construct while she stepped to support Lehasti from behind.  If necessary, she could heal the warrior, too. 
_if Lehasti would prefer an Aid Another task for AC or attack bonus, let me know.  For now, spiritual weapon continues to attack, and Nat joins with her Longspear.
SW attack - (1d20+10)[27], Damage - (1d8+2)[10]; Longspear attack - (1d20+8)[12], Damage - (1d8+4)[12]_
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

AC 21 HP 57 Init +8 Move 30
Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
F +5 R +8 W +8
Weapon: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
Spells:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
Martial flexibility: 6/6; AW: 7/7: Spirit shield: 5/7; Blessings: 2/2
Key skills: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
Effect: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs); Slippers (ignore difficult terrain)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi grins, invisibly and silently, as the creature steps into the kill zone.  Without waiting any longer, he lashes out with both blades, viciously slashing at everything exposed that looks important.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

Full attack:
(1d20+10)[*19*] kukri 1 (vs flat-footed AC due to invisibility)
(1d20+10)[*22*] CC 1 (28+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*7*] damage
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*12*] sneak stab (invisible)

(1d20+10)[*14*] kukri 2
(1d20+10)[*23*] CC 1 (28+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus
(3d8)[*17*] sneak stab (flanking)

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti grunts in pain from the clockwork creature's heavy blow, but with a quick tug on the weapon cord, her falchion is once again gripped in both hands. Grinning viciously at the clockwork creature, she sweeps the flaming blade toward its midsection!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: LoH self for: (3d6)[*14*] healing.
Move: retrieve disarmed, corded weapon
Standard: Power Attack! *Rolls do not include flanking.*

Attack: (1d20+15)[*31*], CC: (1d20+15)[*17*] for x2 on 30 or higher
Damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] fire; additional (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing on crit.

*Spoiler: AoO as required*
Show

Attack: (1d20+15)[*23*], CC: (1d20+15)[*33*] for x2 on 30 or higher
Damage: (2d4+15)[*18*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] fire; additional (2d4+15)[*20*] slashing on crit.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 59/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Heroism: +2 atk, saves, skills. 700(?) rd duration
Divine Bond: Falchion is Keen (double threat range), 68 rd duration
Shield of Faith: +2 Deflection AC, 48 rd duration
Divine Favor: +1 atk/damage, 9 rd duration




Azkin grips the shaft of his spear, teeth gritted against the sounds of combat mere feet away. He tries, largely unsuccessfully to ignore them, keeping a watchful gaze to the rear.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

He has 3 AoOs and a readied attack, but I don't anticipate anything happening with them. I'll roll in OOC if this turns out not to be the case.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Gwynfrid

The well prepared companions unleash their full, vengeful power on the machine that gave them such grief an hour earlier. Vershab's judicious spell causes the halberd to slip out of its wielder's grasp. The Dune Walker's spiritual falchion and the servant of the Dawnflower's own strike in unison... Turi delivers the finishing blow from behind as his kukri penetrates an armor joint and jams several key mechanisms. 

The clockwork soldier stands in front of the companions, inert. Some inner noises can be heard, the inner motors trying to continue with the fighting routine, but the disabled systems inside can no longer respond.

Meanwhile, some noises can be heard inside the pit: The soldier bumping against the walls in attempts to find an exit. Evidently, it lacks any means to escape the trap.

*Spoiler: beginning of round 2*
Show

No meaningful enemy action. It's the group's turn.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None
2/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"I have good news and I have bad news," announces Vershab. "The second clockwork soldier is in my pit and apparently unable to exit. However, this magic is not designed to be dismissed, so the pit will remain for a bit more than half a minute. I do not recommend diving into the pit, lest you get hurt from the fall and are then subject to its attacks...I will ready a spell to try and disarm this one too when the extraplanar space returns to normal."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Prepare an action to cast Grease to use the second-paragraph's effect on the weapon held by CS2 when it becomes visible...in seven more rounds...DC 16 Reflex save to avoid dropping the weapon.

----------


## JWallyR

Taking advantage of the momentary pause to wipe a stray lock of hair across her forehead, Lehasti nods at Vershab's remarks. "Plenty of time for Turi and Azkin to circle to its rear, no? Gods willing, it will present no greater threat on its own than this one..."

With a look toward the rogue and a quick jerk of her head toward the hallway that leads to the entrance and the central chamber, the paladin sets off toward the temporary pit, halting just before the sloped edges. She leans over, peering down to where mechanical _thunks_ issue from the clockwork soldier's efforts to recover itself.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 59/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Heroism: +2 atk, saves, skills. 700(?) rd duration
Divine Bond: Falchion is Keen (double threat range), 67 rd duration
Shield of Faith: +2 Deflection AC, 47 rd duration
Divine Favor: +1 atk/damage, 8 rd duration



Azkin nods at his mistress, and for his part, he gestures his brother forward, backing against the wall to make room.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Assuming Turi walks around to prepare to flank, Azkin will follow. If not, Azkin will instead advance toward Lehasti.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi doesn't need Lehasti's guidance or encouragement.  As soon as Vershab mentions the half-minute, he takes off at a brisk jog back through the library.  Both blades at the ready, he appears in the same hallway, on the far side of the pit.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2 (through 6?)*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

I like to...

_move it!_

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smiled at Turi.  Well struck, my friend - now for the last one.  I hope...   The last was said almost to herself, as the Oracle moved close to the hole, but not close enough to fall in.  The she called upon ancient blessings and began to rise in the air.  Once she was off the ground, an invisible force began to push her closer, so that she could see down in the pit.  Once she was close enough, she directed the glowing falchion over to attack the construct at the bottom of the pit. 
*Spoiler: OOC RND 2 &b 3*
Show

Seems like an opportunity to use spiritual weapon from up too!
*Actions - Rnd 2*
Move action - move closer to the pit
Standard action - cast levitate and hover up 5' (if possible)
Unseen servant will push her the last bit forward
*Actions - Rnd 3*
Move action - redirect spiritual weapon to construct 2
Free action (spell)*SW attack* - (1d20+10)[*19*], *Damage* - (1d8+2)[*7*], force damage
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: spiritual weapon (falchion - +10 / 1d8+2 / x2, 18-20) 4/7 rounds); levitate (7 min); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## Gwynfrid

With Turi and Azkin hustling to take the enemy from the opposite side, Natala hovers above the pit and sends her mystical weapon down to the attack. But the construct, interrupting its futile attempts to escape, manages to parry the blow with its own weapon.

*Spoiler: round 3, beginning of round 4*
Show

19 is a miss. The clockwork soldier can't do anything this round.
Turi and Azkin can get to the other side in 2 rounds of double moving.

Please do all your attacks until the spiritual weapon is gone, then I'll speed up to the point when the pit ends in round 8. Of course, everybody is free to describe any additional actions during that time.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi frowns, considering the scene.  He rummages through his pack and withdraws a small vial of orange liquid.  He tosses it up and down in his hand a few times before shrugging and tossing it lackadaisically into the pit.  "Still got two more.  Wonder if those things burn?"

A few seconds later, he listens carefully, but isn't able to discern much from it, and tosses in another.  "Tired of carryin' 'em around, if we're bein' honest," he mentions to his brother.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 4&5?*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

throw two alchemist's fires:
(1d20+10)[*28*] ranged touch attack - 1 damage splash if missed?
(2d6)[*4*][*2*](6) 2 rounds of damage

(1d20+10)[*15*] 2nd try
(2d6)[*2*][*2*](4) damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3-8, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None
2/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

Vershab continues to observe the scene with a confident expression, waiting patiently for the construct to appear at ground level again. His lips silently mouth the words to one of his most frequently cast spells as his fingers twiddle in the air in motions similar to the somatic motions necessary to invoke the magic to disarm the foe...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Prepare an action to cast Grease to use the second-paragraph's effect on the weapon held by CS2 when it becomes visible. DC 16 Reflex save to avoid dropping the weapon.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala watched silently for a few moments as the weapon continued to strike.  Before her spell neared its end, she asked, What else should we prepare for this guardian?  Summon another archon?  Bring a second divine weapon?  Might I offer healing?  
*Spoiler: OOC Rnds 4,5,6*
Show

Cappturing the last three rounds of spiritual weapon, but Nat can do other stuff in the meanwhile.  Of course, if we think its a possible waste of resources, she can hold off.  Let me know if Lehasti wants/needs healing.
*Actions - Rnd 4-6*
Natalas extra actions - TBD pending party requests
Spiritual weapon attacks (force damage)
- *SW Rnd 4* - (1d20+10)[*24*], *Damage* - (1d8+2)[*3*]
- *SW Rnd 5* - (1d20+10)[*28*], *Damage* - (1d8+2)[*7*]
- *SW Rnd 6* - (1d20+10)[*20*], *Damage* - (1d8+2)[*8*]
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: spiritual weapon (falchion - +10 / 1d8+2 / x2, 18-20) 0/7 rounds); levitate (6566 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## Farmerbink

"Aughta throw darn near everything you've got, if you want my take," Turi grumbles, between tossing his vials of liquid fire.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti raises an eyebrow, smiling ruefully at Turi's casual bombardment of the unseen foe below. "Save your healing; this skirmish seems near to an end." she murmurs to Natala. The paladin stands, blade at the ready, but otherwise relaxing in the momentary reprieve. As the pit begins to fade, she tenses, readying a heavy blow for the clockwork creature!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Need a figure for how many rounds she loses on her Divine Favor; other buffs will persist at least until the end of this fight.

If applicable, she will ready an attack for when the pit reaches level:
Attack: (1d20+15)[*29*]; if 30+, confirm with: (1d20+15)[*16*]
Damage: (2d4+15)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire; add'l (2d4+15)[*19*] on crit.

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+15)[*23*]; if 30+, confirm with: (1d20+15)[*17*]
Damage: (2d4+15)[*19*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire; add'l (2d4+15)[*19*] on crit.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 59/85, *Speed* 30
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Heroism: +2 atk, saves, skills. 700(?) rd duration
Divine Bond: Falchion is Keen (double threat range), 67 (minus some) rd duration
Shield of Faith: +2 Deflection AC, 47 (minus some) rd duration
Divine Favor: +1 atk/damage, 8 (minus some) rd duration




From his position behind his brother, Azkin furrows his brows thoughtfully. "Maybe if the fire is hot enough...?" he murmurs seriously, in response to his brother's flippant remark. Gripping the shaft of his spear, the young cleric watches for the reappearance of the clockwork soldier...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If possible, ready an attack for the clockwork creature.

Attack: (1d20+5)[*12*]. On 25, confirm: (1d20+5)[*23*] for x3
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*] piercing. On crit, add'l (2d8+6)[*18*] piercing

*Spoiler: AoOs*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*15*]. On 25, confirm: (1d20+5)[*25*] for x3
Damage: (1d8+3)[*9*] piercing. On crit, add'l (2d8+6)[*16*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*24*]. On 25, confirm: (1d20+5)[*24*] for x3
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*] piercing. On crit, add'l (2d8+6)[*18*] piercing

Attack: (1d20+5)[*22*]. On 25, confirm: (1d20+5)[*17*] for x3
Damage: (1d8+3)[*7*] piercing. On crit, add'l (2d8+6)[*18*] piercing


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala's falchion lands multiple blows, and from above, the Desert Walker can see that one of Turi's fiery bombs lands straight on top of the thing, some of the flaming liquid leaking inside through the joints between the metal pieces. When the magical pit spell ends, the floor is level again, and the badly damaged construct receives another big hit from Lehasti. It stops moving, wisps of smoke leaking out of its metal body.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala clapped Lehasti on the shoulder, offering the others a wide smile.  Returning to the ground for a moment, she commended the group.  Again? Well done!  Now, shall we continue our search?  Perhaps Master Vershab can direct our efforts ...  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready to press on ... can keep levitate for now, but will be moving slowly 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: levitate (64 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## Farmerbink

"Huh," Turi frowns, appreciatively.  "That went even better than the other."  He nods at Natala's suggestion. 

"Yup, just a bunch of books now, probably.  Stay on your guard while we check this last hallway a bit more thoroughly?"  He nods towards the wider hallway leading eastward.  With Vershab a few paces back, Turi sets out one last time to make sure there's nothing hostile lying in wait.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Wait," says Vershab with a serious expression. "As excited as I am to begin our research, there are two extraplanar beings in one of the chambers that way," he points down the hall. "Their motives are unknowable, but motives do not matter if they are dead. I recommend we prepare and dispatch them before allowing ourselves to focus on the forbidden texts in this place."

The scholar pauses for a moment before continuing. "Aeons are unusual creatures...they do not communicate with words, but rather psychic images. It may be possible to communicate, in a fashion, with them, but they are likely utterly uncaring of our wants and desires. Their strange forms and mental powers can make them quite dangerous - if you have any method to shield your mind, I recommend using it. It is really too bad they are not _evil_ in the universal sense...my best spell for such purposes is unlikely to work on them..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I hope *Gwynfrid* doesn't mind me reviewing some basic characteristics of Aeons. If so, I apologize.

Mechanically, what Vershab is saying is that these things are weird but mechanically neutral in alignment. Smite Evil, Protection from Evil, etc...won't do anything to them.

"As for me, I will be using one of my more powerful wands to attempt to weaken them sufficiently for you all to kill them. Please leave me a clear shot, if you are able..."

He then pulls out a wand which the other PCs have seen him use to fire rays of dark, enervating magic power at enemies.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi stops short at Vershab's simple command.  He listens to the arcanist dispassionately and answers with a shrug.  "There you go with that 'shield your mind' stuff again....  You don't wanna check out this hallway while we're here?  Those things were kinda scary, but they didn't look real... _mobile._"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't actually have a horse in this race, but OOC it seems like we need to 1: investigate this hallway, at least for traps and 2: clear out the aeons with something like extreme prejudice.  Since we don't _really_ know how they fight, and Turi has _not a darn thing_ he can do that resembles "guarding his mind," I think he'll to go in invisible, hoping to avoid notice until he plants a (few) knive(s) into them.

----------


## JWallyR

"Hold-" interjects Lehasti, "I _cannot_ in good conscience endorse the idea that we should kill these beings, alien though they may be, simply because we do not _know_ if they be friend or foe. I believe that our cause is just, and _right,_ and if these creatures can be reached by words, or indeed by thoughts, it is the decent and honorable thing to allow them the opportunity to reveal their inclinations."

Brows furrowed in thought, the paladin continues, "Allow me the opportunity to approach them, with open hands, and see for myself if they harbor evident evil in whatever organ passes for a heart in their kind. Perhaps they will respond to my peaceful presence in kind; and if not, I can most easily weather their assault and retreat to your presence.

What say you? Have you magic to bolster my mind against whatever assaults you fear, Vershab?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If no other suggestions or concerns are voiced, I intend to have Lehasti heal up to more or less full HP, apply Touch of Glory from Azkin, have Lehasti scrutinize the creatures using her at-will _Detect Evil_ ability, and if they do not "ping" as evil, she will approach with her Falchion sheathed and open hands, hoping to use Diplomacy with whatever means seem possible (body language, words, if the creatures communicate to her in a fashion that reveals itself as workable for her to communicate to them, etc.) to impress upon the creatures that she does not intend them harm.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi shrugs, clearly made more uncomfortable by Lehasti's proclamations.  "They threw some pretty... frightening pictures at us when we stumbled in the first time.  I don't know that I think this is gonna end well, Miss Lehasti."  

Still, he stands aside- ready to dive in with both blades, but willing to give Lehasti her chance.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala listened to the others talk, frowning as Vershab advocated for the killing of the creatures that he admitted werent evil.  She nodded as Lehasti spoke, almost to herself, then spoke.  I must agree - intimidating images aside, it does not feel right to attack without provocation ... or proof of their corruption.  I fear that whatever those images were, they could be a defense mechanism ... and if we are not careful, may become a self-fulfilling prophecy.   

She thought for a moment, one nail tapping her teeth absently.  Perhaps we can set up an alarm of sorts, that would alert us if they awaken and seek us out.  For now, I vote we search and avoid unnecessary bloodshed. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Agree with L ... even if we turn out to be wrong  :Small Big Grin: 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: levitate (62 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab shrugs, demonstrating the attitude of a professor who has given his advice and is expecting to watch an alchemical experiment blow up in his students' faces. "Many dangerous creatures aren't 'evil' yet are still dangerous. None of you would hesitate to kill a dangerous predator threatening us - I don't understand why this would be any different. Aeons don't really communicate with non-Aeons, except with those psychic images. I have made my recommendations and will do my best to protect the flank with my magic, but these creatures can fly and I did not prepare an Alarm spell today. If I spend some of my mental energy I could prepare it and cast it, but I am running low already. I would recommend we all keep an eye to our backs while Turi scouts the next room..._if_ you all insist we leave dangerous outsiders at our backs."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Vershab has made his position clear but will follow the lead of the others. He won't begin researching things until we are sure no traps exist to surprise us.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti breathes deeply for several seconds, her brows furrowed in frustration.

"Could these creatures not have attacked, had they wished, while we engaged the clockwork soldiers? Or even simply at your first approach, without the strength of our full numbers?" The paladin shakes her head. "'Friendly', they may not be. But I see neither the hostility of evil nor the simple aggression of the wild beast. They have seen fit to largely leave us be; for the moment, let us repay them in kind.

Turi, if you would?" Lehasti gestures toward the hallway leading to the remaining option for their exploration.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Their debate concluded, the companions move into the empty, white-domed room. Turi doesn't find any traps or danger. Behind the iron mesh doors all around the room, Vershab's curious eye sees thousands of old papyrus and clay tablets, by all appearances incredibly ancient.

While the others step into the room and look around, Azkin stops, having noticed something odd: A key, made of a shiny metal, hanging from a looping hook on the back of the disabled clockwork soldier.

*Spoiler*
Show

So far, the group has found 3 areas in the vault, that contain a wealth of research material: The study room with the light and the idle clockwork servant, the triangular room with 
 the aeons, and the rotunda room.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

(Assuming Azkin points out the key...) Vershab looks at the key and exclaims, "Ah, excellent! With this key we may be able to reactivate the librarian automata and get it's help finding the answers to our questions. Does anyone think there is any reason to be concerned, or shall we wind it up and get it working for us?"

Regardless of the other PCs' answers, Vershab begins to peruse the stacks, focusing his attention as he looks for magical auras that might indicate powerful magic and/or traps on the ancient records. As he walks about he thinks out loud, muttering sometimes and speaking as if lecturing a classroom at other times. "We need to find information on the Sky Pharaoh in general, basically anything will be useful since they purged those records during the reign of Djederet...we also need to find the location of the secret vault under the Spire of Azghaad where they hid the Ib...his heart. And if we can find it too, we also need to find the location of his pyramid, most likely hidden out in the wild sands of the desert. That one will be truly exciting to find! I can hardly wait to explore it and find the forbidden knowledge hidden inside!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will scan all of the items outside the room with the Aeons using Detect Magic, concentrating on any auras found to determine all he can about them as he warns the others of potential magical threats.

I think we should wind the clockwork librarian up and use it to help us.

Knowledge (Engineering, Nobility, and History) are all at +9. If allowed, Vershab will take 20 for a 29+ on his checks.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi is casually perusing the walls of ancient tomes when Azkin announces the discovery of the key.  He snorts at Vershab's question before responding, almost too harshly to be a joke; "I hardly see anything *but* reasons to be concerned.  Still, if it could be helpful, I guess we can try?  Worst case scenario, we all die a violent bloody death, eh?"  The youngster chuckles, clearly jaded beyond his years.

----------


## Gwynfrid

While his companions chatter, Vershab buries himself in ancient texts. All around the rotunda, near-crumbling papyrus abound, every one looking more ancient and fragile than the next, and the text on many of them betrays mannerisms of expression that are antique even from an Ancient Osiriani perspective, making it a hard task to fully understand. The texts are often technical, too, as the vast majority of the documents here seem to deal with architecture, long-forgotten feats of excavation, construction, masonry, engineering, and the like. 

After several hours - Azkin goes to the door at one point, an notices the sun is setting - the young arcanist finally finds a side reference to the Sky Pharaoh, Hakotep. Fittingly, it's not about the pharaoh himself, but about the architect who designed and built Hakotep's pyramid, a man described as possessing immense talent in his art. His name was Chisisek. When the pyramid's construction was completed, Chisisek was killed, and buried in a hidden tomb to preserve the pyramid's secrets. No plans of the pyramid seem to have survived.

An hour later, Vershab finds another fragment with a mention of Chisisek. Although none know the location of the great man's tomb, his funeral was commemorated in a fresco in the rotunda in the Vault of Hidden Wisdom. This work of art was painted by the greatest artist of the age, Hor-hepu.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I could stay here and read for hours - there is so much ancient knowledge found within these scrolls!" exclaims Vershab as he looks up from the last scroll. Seeing his allies - hungry and tired - the arcanist looks confused for a moment. "Are none of you interested in all this? Well, I suppose it can't be helped...I have found another reference to Chisisek, the architect of the Sky Pharaoh's pyramid I told you about before. It doesn't describe where the man's tomb is, but it does say where we might learn of it - right here in the Vault of Hidden Wisdom as a part of an ancient piece of artwork in the rotunda. The great artist, Hor-hepu, did the work himself! Isn't that exciting?"

The arcanist then wanders in the direction of the aforementioned fresco to inspect the work closely, looking for clues in the details painted by the ancient hand...

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi finds himself carefully perusing the tomes more out of boredom than any immediate interest.  Still, he's got a fairly keen understanding of some things and manages to pick up a few details to help work as another pair of hands for Vershab.  

When the situation leads to _another_ puzzle, he groans inwardly.  "Is that fresco by the Aeons?  Not to be a downer, but we still have to decide what to do with them...."

----------


## Gwynfrid

The companions look at each other, puzzled. They are, right now, in the only room in the Vault that can be described as a rotunda. Above their heads, however, the domed ceiling is painted a very uniform white.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Also, you said 'rotunda,' right?"  Turi scowls, half in confusion and half thoughtfully.  He looks up to the ceiling, unsure if he even wants to voice his thoughts.  After a few moments, he decides in favor.

"That's a pretty lame fresco."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1: how tall is this ceiling?
2: (1d20+12)[*16*] perception- any visible signs of damage to the ceiling?  (Can Turi guess reasonably if it was painted over or chipped off?)
3: in case it's more apt: (1d20+5)[*24*] know (engineering).  Yes, Turi is trained XD
4: in case it's still more apt: (1d20+5)[*14*] dungeoneering, or (1d20+5)[*13*] local.  Or (1d20+4)[*18*] nobility.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi's recent idle browsing of random books in various dusty libraries suddenly pays off, as he gets a wholly unexpected illumination! 

Being unable to understand the Ancient Osiriani script, he naturally had been attracted by the books that had the most pictures in them, including a good number dealing with construction and architecture. The memory of one particular drawing springs to his mind: It explained, in a clean, purely visual way, the correct proportions for building ceilings in the shape of a dome. He looks at the 20-foot ceiling above him: This rotunda is all _wrong_. It should be at least half as much higher...

*Spoiler*
Show

Engineering, DC20! Well done  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

After several more seconds of curious pondering, Turi frowns.  "And it's just _wrong._ That ceiling couldn't possibly be structural.  It's just in the wrong place to hold itself up on these walls.  See there?  It would at _least_ need some kind of buttress to hold its weight, and..."  The young rogue glances around at his companions, and has a moment of stark realization of Vershab's every day life.  

"Uh.  It's a false ceiling.  Throw something heavy at it.  Oh, get out of the way first, the whole thing may come crashing down if you hit it wrong."

"Or _right,_ I suppose.  We want to see what's behind it, after all."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab steps back as he watches Turi think through the challenge and smiles broadly, like a proud teacher, when the young man recognizes the structural issues hinting at the false ceiling. "Don't let me stop you - it is certainly fitting that the ancients may have attempted to hide this clue, much as they have all the others about the Sky Pharaoh, without actually destroying them. Lehasti - shall I enlarge you and let you attempt to bash it all down?"

----------


## JWallyR

Relieved by the cessation of hostilities with the constructs (and hopeful for a lack of _impending_ hostilities with the Aeons)Azkin turns to more closely examine the disabled clockwork soldier. "Wait a second... what's _this_?" he ponders, scrutinizing and then collecting the key. "You said the other machine used a key, right?" he says to Vershab, announcing the key's existence.

"Well done, Azkin of the piercing gaze!" Lehasti softly calls to her protege, clapping the young cleric's shoulder firmly with one gauntleted hand. "Now, I do not know that we should be _hasty_ to wind the clockwork... thing. Although, I suppose we can place ourselves before winding it so as to most swiftly disable it, should that become necessary."



After many hours of furious research on the part of those best suited for the task... the devotees of the Dawnflower are both quite bored. Unable to decipher many (most? all?) of the ancient texts, and with fingers very poorly suited to the delicate handling of ancient papyrus, paladin and cleric alike are doing little more than keeping watch, and occasionally engaging in murmured side conversations.

That monotony is suddenly pierced by Vershab's discoveries, and Turi's subsequent realization that the very room itself conceals their next clue! "Vershab, your brilliance continues to astound- and Turi, your talents never fail to surprise! Excellent work, both of you!" crows the paladin. "However, I recall that our friend Natala can levitate objects, even people... might that not be a more elegant solution?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smirked at Lehastis comment, nodding her head for a moment.  All this talk of destruction when it may be as simple as getting a closer look.  But perhaps some other spells may shed light.  Vershab, can you check for magicks, particularly those of an illusory nature? I shall see if my mystic helper can lend a hand.   

Smiling at her joke, Natala summons a small glowing app badge and sends it towards the roof ...
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mage hand first to see if this is a permanent illlusion.  She will keep her eyes down as the hands extends straight up, letting the others watch.  Once the hand has either stopped (by hitting the ceiling or 40, whichever is first) shell look.  We can use levitation afterwards to investigate the ceiling. 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: levitate (70 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala and Vershab's tests soon reveal that, while the ceiling may be false, it is no illusion. It will take a significant amount of effort to break the cold, hard stone.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

The use of two minor spells quickly revealed the mundane nature of their challenge.  Turning to the others, she offered a wan smile.  It seems we must dig after all.  Is this something you wish to do with weapons, or perhaps there are spells to help?  I could summon a burrowing creature to help, but I am not sure if any who could tunnel through rock like this...  

Natala stood ready to call upon her divine magic to assist.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I was considering a Wolverine or earth elemental, but I dont think either one works per the rules.  Levitate is probably the only thing Nat can offer.  
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (6/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: levitate (once cast, 70 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab stands back and enjoys the sudden frenzy of effort on the part of his previously un-engaged allies. He seems content to let them work out the problem as he looks through his spellbook for the pages on summoning extraplanar allies...just in case.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Were Vershab to attempt to solve this problem, he would use Summon Monster III for several Earth Elementals, trusting their abilities to quickly bring down the false ceiling. However, to cast it will require using points from his Arcane Pool, which he doesn't want to do yet...

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti ponders for a moment, stroking her chin while gazing upward. Evidently having reached a decision, she begins to issue orders in a commanding tone: "First, let us secure what documents we may; the false ceiling will likely collapse when enough has been dislodged. Then, I propose that you," the paladin gestures to Natala, "levitate me near the edge of the room. I will chip at the corner... and, gods willing, I'll be able to break through and begin to _pull_ the rest down in a controlled fashion."

Without waiting for a response, she begins the work herself, gathering the least flimsy bits of parchment and bringing them to Vershab, trusting him to return them to appropriate areas of storage. Azkin quickly follows suit, his bare (and nimbler) fingers allowing him to safely transport somewhat more ancient texts as well.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Once the documents are safe, Lehasti intends to do just what I said, until/unless something... unforeseen occurs.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Good idea, Miss Lehasti," Turi calls.  "I'll be right out here."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Turi will gladly help with moving delicate things, but wants nothing to do with standing underneath that stuff when Lehasti pulls it down.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala gave Lehasti a short curtsy. My magic is yours ...   As soon as the knight was ready, Natala cast the levitate upon the knight and stepped away from the soon-to-be falling rubble. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

cast it when shes ready 
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: levitate (once cast, 70 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab walks back to the intersection before the rotunda, watching with interest as his allies work to clear out the false ceiling.

----------


## Gwynfrid

It takes the companions the better part of an hour to carry the mass of ancient documents of every shape and size, papyrus, books, clay tablets, to the reading room, the only place large enough to house all of it without blocking a corridor.

*Spoiler*
Show

The reading room is the one with the clockwork servant.


That heavy work done, they take position, and Natala's spell causes Lehasti to rise into the air. The woman warrior starts to chip away at the stone, and soon, chinks of cement and small pieces of stone can be seen falling down to the floor below. 

After several minutes of effort, Lehasti finally manages to crack the ceiling open. Alas, the architects of old had one more trick in store for her: An violent stream of pebbles falls through the hole and hits her in the face. The crack she just made extends rapidly, and the whole ceiling collapses! Slammed into the ground below, she falls on her knees, but somehow manages to not get buried under the huge mass. The paladin is momentarily blinded by the dust as tons of sand, dirt and rubble stored above the false ceiling crash down over the entire rotunda, with a great deal of loose material engulfing the onlookers in a massive slide.

... And that's not even the worse. Through the dust, the companions see two large, four-legged creatures gently, ever so quietly fall from the ceiling. They're caracals, desert lynxes, but these aren't the normal predators of the parched dunes. They're covered in bandages, their alchemically infused flesh preserved from rot, but clearly not alive. One of them lets out a piercing howl, a sound from the grave that is enough to make the bravest blood turn to ice in any warrior's veins. The other, fangs bared, moves in to attack!

*Spoiler*
Show




*Spoiler: Surprise round*
Show


Lehasti is directly under the collapse: Refl DC20 (1d20+9)[*23*], if failed: (8d6)[*36*] and she's buried, if passed: half damage and she's not buried. 
Plus, fall damage in any case: (1d6)[*3*] and is prone

Vershab, Turi and Azkin are in the zone of the slide: Refl DC15, for half damage (3d6)[*14*] 

Vershab (1d20+4)[*23*]
Turi (1d20+11)[*22*]
Azkin (1d20+5)[*7*]

The trap's inventors have thought this through: The two lynxes are under a feather fall effect. One of them attacks Lehasti (if not buried) or Azkin (if Lehasti is buried):
Attack (1d20+11)[*28*] damage (2d6+5)[*10*]; cc(31) (1d20+11)[*28*] cd (2d6+5)[*13*]

The other one howls, Will save DC16, the area of effect easily includes Natala:

Vershab (1d20+6)[*14*] or frightened for (1d4)[*3*] rounds
Turi (1d20+6)[*13*] or frightened for (1d4)[*3*] rounds
Azkin (1d20+13)[*19*] including +4 from Aura of Courage, or frightened for (1d4)[*1*] rounds
Natala (1d20+8)[*10*] or frightened for (1d4)[*1*] rounds
Lehasti is immune

Lehasti took a total of 31 *28* damage and is prone, but mercifully, she's not buried under the rubble.
Vershab took 7 damage
Turi took no damage thanks to Evasion
Azkin took 14 damage

Vershab, Turi and Natala are all frightened and must flee!

The rubble slide covers the whole rotunda and extends all the way to G8-9-10-11. Every square there is now difficult terrain.

(Rolled for initiative in OOC): Round 1 begins, group's turn in any order.

----------


## Farmerbink

Without a sound, Turi dashes into the northern hallway.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

First round of frightened.  Even accounting for difficult terrain, two moves will put him in M/4 or L/4, If he's allowed to cower behind what would hypothetically be cover rather than plain sight.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1-3, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 7, *Init* 12, *HP* 51/51, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 4, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 14 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Frightened
2/10 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

Vershab follows Turi, crying out, "Oh no!" as he follows the young rogue around the corner and down the dark hallway...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Hopefully everyone survives this...we should have seen a trap coming...

Vershab flees to around the same place as Turi. If it matters, let's go with M5.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti spits out a throaty snarl, accompanied by the bits of dust and debris that momentarily caked the paladin's lips. "Crafty bastards..." she grumbles beneath her breath, before closing her eyes in a moment's prayer. After reopening them, she glares balefully at the nearer Lynx, before suddenly (and markedly more quickly than her armored bulk would seem to allow) darting backwards into the comparative safety of the chamber's entryway. "Behind me, Azkin!" she barks to her young companion, who cautiously backpedals away from the undead cats' grasping swipes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti will:
Swift action to cast Grace, allowing her to move without provoking.
Move to G9
Standard action to cast Ironskin for +4 Natural Armor, 4 minute duration

Azkin will:
Withdraw to G8

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 31/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 23, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +5 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Ironskin: +4 Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit/sneak. 40 rds 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala stood waiting, wondering if she should summon an elemental to aid the knight when there was an enormous crashing sound.  Startled, she started to move back towards the room, a question on her lips.  By the Old Ones, what happened?  Are you o-   The words died as a piercing howl cut through the air.  Blades of fear stabbed into her heart, and she lost the ability to rationally consider the cause.  Whatever it was, there was no reason - only death!

She stumbled back, turning to rush back to the exit.  There, she glanced back fearfully in the direction of the room, hoping her companions showed the same discretion she had ...  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Double move back towards the entrance, I suppose
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: levitate (once cast, 70 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## Gwynfrid

While their companions flee in panic, Azkin and Lehasti make a tactical retreat. The first undead lynx follows to press on the attack, while the other one snarls in frustration, blocked behind its companion.

*Spoiler: end of round 1*
Show

Move (can't take a 5-ft step in difficult terrain) and attack (1d20+11)[*15*] damage (2d6+5)[*10*] ; cc(31) (1d20+11)[*15*] cd (2d6+5)[*12*] - missed

Round 2 begins, group's turn.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti grins viciously at the monstrous, mummified cats, stymied behind their own bulk and the rubble that covers the ground. Standing to her full height, the paladin cries out in ringing tones, "*Come, abomination, and be delivered from this unlife!*" A fiery glare seems to burst from her eyes, and she adopts a ready stance before the nearest creature. "Azkin, the mist!" she barks quietly over one shoulder at her protege.

Azkin nods, and closes his eyes prayerfully, before spreading them wide; a mist erupts from his outstretched hands, flowing down the halls and obscuring all sight beyond a few feet. His spell accomplished, the cleric quickly rummages through his pack to retrieve a wand...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

For Lehasti:

Swift: Lehasti activates Smite Evil against the nearer lynx, for +3 attack/Deflection AC vs it, and +7 damage (+14 on first hit)
Standard: Activate Lay on Hands on self for: (3d6)[*8*] healing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 39/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Ironskin: +4 (+3 net) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit/sneak. 40 rds
Smite Evil on UL2: +3 atk/AC, +7 dmg (+14 on first hit) 


For Azkin:
Standard: Cast Obscuring Mist
Move: Retrieve Wand of CLW

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 49/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi whimpers, almost silently, hiding in the corner.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 6 (Knife master), *Level* 7, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +12 or +10/+10 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +10 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +10 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +16 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 3d8/3d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

Second round of frightened.  Dunno if total defense is even a thing in this context?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Emerging from the fog, the first undead animal throws itself at Lehasti, all claws bared, but they can't find purchase on her armor's surface, and this attack fails to grab the servant of the Dawnflower.

*Spoiler: end of round 2*
Show

Turi and Vershab can't do anything. Natala is no longer frightened, I take it she comes back to the point she was at before the fight started (please correct me, otherwise).

The lynx moves and attempts to grapple (1d20+12)[*16*] - should have rolled for 20% miss chance, but it misses anyway.

I don't think we need a new map.

----------


## JWallyR

Dimly making out the limbs of the creature that swipes at his mistress through the mist, Azkin reaches forward, resting a hand gently on the back of the paladin. "Healing Flame, purge all weariness and doubt from your blessed one!" he cries.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Convert Dispel Magic to Cure Serious Wounds, healing for: (3d8+5)[*21*] damage.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 35/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None 



Lehasti's eyes remain fixed on the shape of the creature, shrouded by the same mist that obscures its vision of her. With unusually cautious swings, she makes probing sweeps that seem directed more at the claws that rake toward her than the body of the undead creature.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti is Fighting Defensively (reflected in rolls and stats).

Swift action to LoH self for: (3d6)[*7*] healing

Full-round attack on the nearest, smote cat:
Attack: (1d20+13)[*19*], CC on 21+: (1d20+13)[*29*]
Damage: (2d4+22)[*27*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire
Crit damage: (2d4+22)[*29*] slashing

*If first attack missed, add 7 piercing damage (14 on crit) to the below*
Second attack: (1d20+8)[*28*], CC on 21+: (1d20+8)[*15*]
Damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] fire
Crit damage: (2d4+15)[*21*] slashing

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 67/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 24, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 12, *Ref* 7, *Will* 8, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Ironskin: +4 (+3 net) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit/sneak. 40 rds
Smite Evil on UL2: +3 atk/AC, +7 dmg (+14 on first hit)
Fighting Defensively: +2 Dodge AC, -4 atk this round

----------


## Gwynfrid

Filled with the energy of the Cleansing Light, Lehasti strikes with caution, but unerringly. Two fast swipes of the flaming falchion draw deep gashes in the undead flesh, and the bandages wrapped around the beast instantly catch fire. It falls, and through smoke and mist, Lehasti sees it's no longer moving.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala touched the symbol at her neck, a prayer on her quivering lips as she sought shelter in her faith.  As she focused inwardly on her divine connection, a vision came to her - a noble warrior, head like a falcon, clad in shining mail appeared before her.  His mighty arms were folded over his chest as he gazed in the distance.  Suddenly, his head snapped towards Natala, one eye fixed upon her for an eternity.  Then, with a slow blink of his eye, the figure was gone ... and so was her fear.

Grinning with appreciation to the gods, Natala sprinted back to join her companions.  As she rounded the corner, she saw Lehasti standing in the entryway to the rotunda, eyes shining in triumph, while Azkin stood behind.  She moved forward to join her companions, glancing into the mist and asking hurriedly, What for do we face? 
*Spoiler: Rnd 2&3*
Show

Round two - double move back to G6
Round 3: Move to G7 and try to help ... or if possible slip past her companions to G10, I think
If Nat can see the creature AND she can determine its undead, then shell cast searing light:
- *Miss* - (1d100)[*48*] (low is bad)
- *RTA* - (1d20+10)[*24*]
- *Damage* - (7d6)[*26*]

Otherwise, she would likely ready her spear and wait
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: levitate (once cast, 70 rounds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## Gwynfrid

For a few seconds, a deathly, ominous silence reigns, the only sounds the heavy breaths from the three anxious explorers. Then, another ear-shattering howl comes out of the mist and resonates through the entire complex... Only now does the beast come out, looking for prey.

*Spoiler: end or round 3*
Show

Howl, Will DC16
Lehasti is immune
Natala (1d20+12)[*24*] incl Aura of Courage, or frightened (1d4)[*3*] rounds
Azkin (1d20+13)[*21*] incl Aura of Courage, or frightened (1d4)[*4*] rounds
Turi (1d20+6)[*11*] or frightened (1d4)[*4*] rounds
Vershab (1d20+6)[*10*] or frightened (1d4)[*3*] rounds

The lynx moves to H9-I10, looking for enemies. Turi and Vershab are frightened again.

Round 4 begins, group's turn.

----------


## JWallyR

> What for do we face?


Azkin gasps, freezing for a heartbeat before recognizing the voice coming from the rear. As Natala brushes past the sarenites, the young cleric murmurs, "I s'pose you'll see for yourself soon enough."

Hearing his mistress's wordless cry of triumph, Azkin regathers himself. Reaching forward to rest a hand on the paladin's shoulder blade as though to steady her, he intones, Strike true, and banish the darkness for the glory of the Dawnflower!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin uses Touch of Good on Lehasti, granting +2 attack/skills/ability checks/saves for 1 round.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 35/49, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None 



Lehasti grins viciously, bolstered by Azkin's invocation of their shared goddess's favor. Fixing an imperious, nearly _glowing_ stare on the undead creature, she lets out a rising roar, lashing out viciously with wide, sweeping blades of her flaming falchion!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: activate Smite Evil on the new target for +3 atk/AC and +7 damage (doubled on first hit).
Full-round attack, with power attack:
Attack: (1d20+14)[*22*], CC for x2 on 32+: (1d20+14)[*15*]
Vs concealment (miss on 1 or 2): (1d10)[*4*]
Damage: (2d4+28)[*30*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] fire
Crit damage: additional (2d4+28)[*34*]

Second attack: (1d20+9)[*24*], CC for x2 on 27+: (1d20+9)[*16*]
Vs concealment (miss on 1 or 2): (1d10)[*5*]
Damage: (2d4+21)[*25*] slashing plus (1d6)[*1*] fire *plus 7 if first attack missed*
Crit damage: additional (2d4+21)[*25*] *plus 7 if first attack missed*

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 67/85, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 16
*Condition* Falchion is +1, Flaming today
Ironskin: +4 (+3 net) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit/sneak. 38 rds
Smite Evil on UL1: +3 atk/AC, +7 dmg (+14 on first hit)
Touch of Good: +2 attack/skills/ability checks/saves, 1 rd

----------


## Gwynfrid

The second lynx meets the same fate as the first one, overpowered by the flaming blame and its divine energy. Both mist and fear eventually dissipate, and the group is left, standing precariously on top of the mount of sand and rubble.

The collapse of the false ceiling reveals the hidden fresco painted upon the dome of the rotunda, one vast illustration, a fresco that must once have been incredibly vivid. The painting is confusing, however, consisting of several scenes surrounded by a mass of hieroglyphs and strange geometric shapes. It depicts the major life events of the great architect Chisisek: his birth, study, marriage, designing the winged pyramid of an Ancient Osirian pharaoh, and eventually, funeral.

----------


## JWallyR

As the energy animating the second undead lynx dissipates, Lehasti freezes, falchion held in a defensive position. Behind her, Azkin follows suit, gripping his spear tensely in the comparative quiet. It quickly becomes apparent that there are no more foes, seen or unseen, and the cleric breaks the silence. "Uh... Lehasti? Are they... dead? Again?" he murmurs furtively, still unable to see more than a few feet in any direction.

"So it seems, my friend. So it seems." is the paladin's reply. Standing tall once more in his role as a conduit of their patron deity, Azkin waves, the theatric motion (thankfully) hidden by the mist... and it quickly evaporates back into the nothingness from whence it came. Paladin and cleric alike scan the hallway, then the room, and slowly make their way back into the room to confirm the absence of any hostiles.

"I'm gonna... check on Turi. And Vershab, says Azkin, as Lehasti leans heavily against one of the bookshelves lining the wall. "Good. And bring them here," says the paladin, "We will surely need Vershab's insight to decipher all this." She gestures up at the faded, and confusing, fresco.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smiled and patted the Paladin on the shoulder.  Once again you are more than sufficient to the task, Lady.  But you are right - we need Vershabs keen mind.  As Azkin went to check on the others, Natala carefully picked her way into the room, gazing at the ceiling in wonder.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Natala will try her hand at deciphering the mural.
- *KS History* - (1d20+9)[*18*]
- *KS Religion* - (1d20+9)[*16*]
- *KS Other* - (1d20+4)[*6*]
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 57 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 
*Fort* +5 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +8
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+8, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spells*:  (Unl) guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand / (7/8) cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil / (5/7) cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity / (3/5) cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster 3
*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +12; KS History/Religion +9; Sense Motive +8; Spellcraft +8; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Slippers of* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi finally shakes the lingering echoes of the lynx's scream from his mind as Azkin finds him.  "Where's Lehasti?!" he demands, before his younger brother explains their colleagues' victory.  "Oh?  Huh, well, that's... good."  He slinks back to the rotunda to peer at the fresco, giving one of the mummified felines an irritable kick for good measure.

*Spoiler: Checks*
Show

Sounds like history/nobility, neither of which are Turi's best go-tos, but;
(1d20+12)[*17*] perception
(1d20+4)[*22*] nobility (trained)
(1d20+5)[*24*] engineering/dungeoneering/local (all trained)

----------


## Gwynfrid

The fresco leaves Natala rather perplex, but Turi's keen eye recognizes a classic format for the depiction of the funeral for a nobleman of great renown. The entrance of Chisiseks tomb is shown to be sealed with his double hieroglyph of an owl inside a house. He can't read the Ancient Osiriani text, but Natala deciphers this: The tomb is to be found "across two bridges, where the sphinxes ponder the crook, the scarab, and the sun".

Turi continues his scrutiny of the fresco, and makes another discovery. The geometric shapes on the fresco are far more than just design elements. They represent a fantastic weapon of vast size, used against winged cities populated with strange figures bearing weapons that launch black fire.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab walks into the ruined rotunda as if nothing had happened, only glancing briefly at the mummified lynxes. Once inside he smiles broadly and says, "Now this, _this_ is exciting! We are engaged in true archeology here today, my friends! What a find...the only shame is that we will need to commit what we learn here to memory and ensure it is not discovered by anyone else seeking the Sky Pharaoh...it would not do for us to make the path easier for others with ill intent. While I take some notes and translate the hieroglyphs here, I recommend the rest of you consider how best to destroy this priceless work of art." Then he takes a moment to review his spellbook and casts a spell upon himself, flying up to look at the fresco closely, taking rubbings, and memorizing every detail of the ancient work...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will use one point from his Arcane Reservoir to exchange Lightning Bolt for Fly and then cast it upon himself to facilitate a close look at the fresco. He will then do as described, taking enough notes that he can essentially recreate the entire work from memory (minus the artistic skill of the original crafstman). As for skill checks...

Knowledge (Religion) (1d20+18)[*24*]
Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+15)[*35*]
Knowledge (Nature or Planes) (1d20+10)[*14*]
Knowledge (All others) or Linguistics (1d20+9)[*23*]

He will also cast Detect Magic and scan the work thoroughly for any magical auras, as well as poke and prod to see if there is anything hidden underneath the tiles making up the mosaic. Perception (1d20+18)[*23*]

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I am 100% serious - we need to destroy this thing after we are done, like down to dust if possible. Leaving this behind to give anyone else a clue as to what we are doing is a very bad idea.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab takes as close a look as he can... He remembers the descriptions of the strange clothing and impossible flying cities: These depict the ancient people known as the Shory, whose history borders on the mythical. Many modern scholars now believe that the tales of the Shory cities' ability to fly to be nothing more than fanciful exaggeration. Assuming the stories are real, they happened all the way back during the Age of Destiny. Their flying cities and many other wonders were accomplished through the use of a form of long-forgotten magic known as Aeromantic Infadibulum.

The young arcanist also makes the connection with the phrase "the sphinxes ponder the crook, the scarab, and the sun". This is a reference to the area between the Crook and Scarab rivers and the Pillars of the Sun mountains - a desert region called the Parched Dunes. The tombs exact location, however, is not pinpointed in the fresco.

*Spoiler*
Show

Nothing is magical, and there's no secret mechanism.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab relays what he has learned from the fresco, finishing his explanation saying, "...but I don't think we are even close to done - there are still two more rooms left to search. Can those of you not inclined towards research look into a way to destroy this fresco? If need be, I can prepare the extra-dimensional space for us to rest here if it will take too long, but I need to see what we can find in the other rooms...including the one with the Aeons." He looks seriously at Lehasti, his expression off, but clearly referring to the other's unwillingness to confront the dangerous outsiders. Then, the scholar goes into room without potential threats and begins reading some more, his tireless enthusiasm for the academic work likely overwhelming to his companions...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

More d20 rolls with the following modifiers: (1d20)[*12*], (1d20)[*8*], (1d20)[*18*], (1d20)[*3*]

Religion +18
Arcana +15
Nature/Planes +10
All other Knowledges +9
Linguistics +9
Perception +18

----------


## Gwynfrid

It takes hours and hours of work, well into the night, but in the end, the exhausted companions find two things of interest. Natala finds the first one, just a fragment, that mentions the Sky Pharaoh's pyramid. The monument was capable of flight, and when Hakoteps body was entombed within, the pyramid vanished into the sky. None know where the tomb now lies, or if it still soars through the skies over Osirion.

Vershab makes the other discovery, the remainder of the journal of the Nethysian priest Khnenti. According to the journal, with Hakoteps _ib_ and _ka_ trapped in his heart and funerary mask, the third part of his soul, the _ba_, remained trapped within the pharaohs body in his pyramid. In order for the Sky Pharaoh to pass into the afterlife, the three parts of his soul - his ba, ib, and ka - must be rejoined. Khnenti goes on to speculate that reuniting Hakoteps divided soul might even return the Sky Pharaoh to life.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi spends most of the evening reading through manuscripts and tossing them aside as irrelevant, having let Natala's talk of elements and the flying paladin bear the brunt of the destructive work.  He doesn't feel particularly helpful, and finds himself wondering- amidst a particularly deep bout of self-deprecation- if it's unusual.  He sets himself back to the task, maybe a little more aggressively than is helpful, but nonetheless with gusto.  At the final discovery, he frowns thoughtfully.  

"Hey, now we know where to look," he begins, with an unusually optimistic attitude.  "And maybe for once we won't be playing catch up when we get there!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"That _would_ be nice," agrees Vershab as he looks about the library, his expression sad at all the ruined knowledge. "I think we should enjoy one more restful night in town - inside my extraplanar space, of course - before heading out. Will that young man...Sabef...be able to help us book passage to the Parched Dunes? We will need to locate a safe place where we can rest and from which we can explore. It's too bad the town of Eto isn't on the right side of the mountains...we may have to fund an expedition to make this work..."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

@*Gwynfrid* - I am sure the PCs would have a better idea than I do, but looking at a couple of maps of Osirion, it doesn't seem that there is _anything_ remotely like a civilized settlement in the Parched Dunes area. Are we, as players, supposed to figure out how to go about looking for this tomb? It seems very open-ended still...

Thanks!

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala tapped one nail against her teeth, thinking of what they had learned.  So the Sky Pharaohs tomb flies ... I wonder if it still floats somewhere, lost in the clouds, or if it crashed somewhere in the vast deserts.  And what happened to that weapon we saw referenced, and what did (or does) it do?  I suppose the architects tomb may hold further answers.  

So many questions ... but the one that still concerns me is what happens when we reunite the Pharaohs body and spirit.  Will he simply find peace and rest?  Or will it bring him back to life?  If he does rise again with thoughts of conquest, do we have to strike him down, staring this whole cycle over again? 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Natala is updated
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (7/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (5/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (4/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti looks up at the fresco, a sober expression on the paladin's frequently jovial face. "Such a shame. A priceless, irreplaceable work of art. But," she sighs, "_if_ this discovery gives us the lead over those seeking the sky pharaoh for their own, dark purposes... we cannot risk that they might glean its secrets as we have. I suppose there's nothing for it."



Dusty and dirty from the long day's work (and painstaking study through dusty tomes), Lehasti leads the party out from the secret library. "We should regroup with Sabef, to be sure; his advice will likely prove profitable in our making of arrangements for the journey ahead. And..." the paladin furrows her brows thoughtfully, "it might not hurt to seek an audience with the haty-a. I do not plan to share our knowledge with her, certainly; but a gentle word turns away wrath, and I would rather have her indifference behind us than her anger, should our paths cross again."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

After a rest and a bath, Lehasti would like to seek audience with the haty-a and perhaps Muminofrah to "grease the skids", but I do not care to drag the rest of the party through a protracted diplomatic RP unless it's likely to provide significant benefits on this next leg of the trip. I'll leave it to DM discretion on that point.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi helps destroy the fresco with plain reluctance, sharing Lehasti's distaste for the work.  On their way out, he frowns at her words.  "I suppose that makes sense, though I can't say I like the idea..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods along as the others discuss the destruction of the fresco, though it is clear he is thinking several steps ahead now. "I think we have two more important topics to consider - do we keep the mundane camels, the chariot, and the prize statue from the camel race or do we sell them all? I will be selling the portrait of Muminofrah - what do you think, Lehasti?" At the paladin's agreement, Vershab continues. "Good - that should be approximately six thousand gold coins, which we can surely use to prepare for our exploration in the desert...now, to find a buyer and split the spoils..."

*Spoiler: Selling the Loot*
Show

 


> Sabef will no doubt have the right connections to negotiate the best prices for these souvenirs, should the group wish to convert them to cash. They'll get this:
> - Gold camel, 4500 gp
> - Camels and chariot, 1400 gp
> - Portrait of Muminofrah, 250 gp


So I think that means we split the spoils between the PCs (and Azkin? How did we decide to split loot with a cohort?). 

6,150 GP split between four PCs is 1,537 GP and 5 SP each. 

If we do it with Azking getting a half-portion, it is 1,366 GP, 6 SP, and 6 CP per PC and 683 GP, 3 SP, 3 CP for Azkin.

Can we (the PCs) agree to one of these two values so we can spend the cash before we leave?

"The other question is what to do with the parts from the clockwork soldiers and the still-complete clockwork librarian. I think they should be sold, if at all possible. Perhaps a donation of the clockwork librarian to one of the great libraries in the city will help improve the Haty-a's attitude towards us...? How would we go about doing that?"

*Spoiler: Clockwork Stuff*
Show

Surely there is something that can be pilfered from the two clockwork soldiers, if only their weapons. And the key+clockwork-librarian seems like a reasonable thing to donate or sell too. How about it, @*Gwynfrid*?

*Spoiler: OoC Planning - Other players please read!*
Show

After resolving both Vershab's questions, the arcanist intends to spend a good portion of his coin to be ready for the expedition. I doubt very much that we need too much in the way of mundane preparations - Create Food/Water should be coming online shortly, if it isn't already available (Did Azkin level up to 5 when we leveled up to 8?). I plan to have Vershab learn Phantom Chariot if I can find a scroll. This and Rope Trick should cover our most basic needs. Endure Elements or similar buffs will be the next step. Vershab can cover much of these things, but would appreciate help from Azkin especially (since he is a Cleric and can change his prepared spells based on our needs).

Am I missing anything?

----------


## JWallyR

> "I think we have two more important topics to consider - do we keep the mundane camels, the chariot, and the prize statue from the camel race or do we sell them all? I will be selling the portrait of Muminofrah - what do you think, Lehasti?"


Lehasti gives the arcanist a pained look. "I will lose little sleep over the loss of a memento to that farcical boondoggle. By all means..." she delivers a mocking, theatrical gesture of welcome to Vershab's suggestion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Azkin had a couple of 3rd-level slots already, but he'll get another slot this level. We can definitely use one of those slots to cover the party's food/water needs during travel.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natalas questions are lost in the decisions to find Sabef and plan their next steps.  Perhaps we should invest in a reliable method to ensure our mobility on the battlefield ... and avoid fear overcoming us.  Her recent loss of nerve was bothersome, and she would as soon avoid a repeat in the future.  

Upon discussions of the Parched Dunes, she nodded and offered any insights she had.  Surely the landmarks described would be easy to find ...
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready to go and sell ... not sure what Nat can buy to help, but Im guessing there are wands  we could use (like one of Endure Elements ... or remove fear ... to save spell slots).  Im okay with whichever method for dividing the loot; if the NPC gets extra, I just ask those purchases focus on group benefits where it makes sense.  

PS - Nat has a a longspear, so sell the halberds.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (7/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (5/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (4/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 60 min); unseen servant (6hrs)

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Starday, 9 Calistril*

The companions get up early, having spent the entire Fireday pawning off the goods they acquired purchasing equipment and supplies for desert travel, and looking for any additional information about the way they're headed. The Parched Dunes is one of the hottest desert areas in Osirion, and the easiest way to get near it is taking a boat up the Crook, to the town of Safani, and from here walk or ride north towards the heart of the desert. The region is known for a variety of desert monsters, and the prevalence of gnoll slaver raids.

As they walk through the towards the river, Lehasti is recognized by a pair of middle-aged men, potters by the look of them - the whole street is dedicated to that trade. "Wow! Look! You're this year winner, am I right? Of course I am! My great lady, it's such an honor to meet you! That race was unbelievable, me and my friend Amisheh here - I'm Bapuh, by the way - we will remember it forever! Please tell us, will you drive again next year? I sure hope so! A prodigious win, especially for a first-timer, everyone in town can speak of nothing else!"

As the paladin's newfound fans continue to shower her with enthusiasm, Turi can sense that the excitment in the city this morning has at least one other cause. A quick question from Sabef to a nearby slave soon explains why: The great lady Muminofrah, Fan-Bearer to the Right Side of the King, is returning to Sothis this morning. Reaching the riverside, Natala and Vershab see a modest sized crowd is assembled on the wharf to bid her adieu. As her barge pulls away, the arcanist spots Muminofrah on the deck, in the arms of a huge, dark-skinned man, giggling as he feeds her dates.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala watched the barge depart, wondering at the sight.  She murmured to the others, [i]That woman is as fickle as sand in a storm, but it seems strange.  You are the new darling, and yet she leaves without attempting to bring you with?   Could your enemies be removing an ally? 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lets move on.  Not sure what Nat needs, but likely a wand at the least.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (7/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (5/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (4/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*:

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi snorts.  "Maybe _was_ the new darling, by the looks of it," he mutters.  "I figure it's best we don't overthink it.  You're right for sure about her whims, though."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Put it in discord, but might as well repeat it.  Turi has about 9,000 gold and I figure I should spend it on.... something.  Any strong suggestions?  We're officially higher level than I've ever played anywhere else, so I'm quite a bit beyond my familiarity zone.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab rolls his eyes with an audible groan at the delays caused by both Lehasti's fans and the excitement around the vapid noblewoman's departure. He holds his tongue at a glare from the others, but is clearly impatient to get going.




> So the Sky Pharaohs tomb flies ... I wonder if it still floats somewhere, lost in the clouds, or if it crashed somewhere in the vast deserts.  And what happened to that weapon we saw referenced, and what did (or does) it do?  I suppose the architects tomb may hold further answers.  
> 
> So many questions ... but the one that still concerns me is what happens when we reunite the Pharaohs body and spirit.  Will he simply find peace and rest?  Or will it bring him back to life?  If he does rise again with thoughts of conquest, do we have to strike him down, staring this whole cycle over again? 


Pulling Natala to the side, the scholar says, "I've been doing some thinking about the questions you asked yesterday. The answers may elude us for now, but I suspect that we have been set on the path to eventually explore the flying burial place of...you-know-who...and prevent that weapon from ever being used. As to rejoining his...parts...I think it would be wise to assume he will not go quietly to Pharasma's judgement. Even if it does not bring him back _alive_, I could readily imagine his return as an advanced for of undead, perhaps even a mummy with powerful arcane magic at his command. However, I think we should keep looking for a permanent solution to this problem, for the sake of future generations...

In the meantime, if we can ever feel like we have the time and resources to spare, divination magic may prove useful. Incredible efforts have been made to hide knowledge already - I don't expect such efforts ignored magical ones to hide knowledge from the unworthy. However, perhaps we can break through and discover things that way too. Who knows?"

----------


## JWallyR

> As they walk through the towards the river, Lehasti is recognized by a pair of middle-aged men, potters by the look of them - the whole street is dedicated to that trade. "Wow! Look! You're this year winner, am I right? Of course I am! My great lady, it's such an honor to meet you! That race was unbelievable, me and my friend Amisheh here - I'm Bapuh, by the way - we will remember it forever! Please tell us, will you drive again next year? I sure hope so! A prodigious win, especially for a first-timer, everyone in town can speak of nothing else!"


Lehasti's eyes flash almost imperceptibly with irritation, but the paladin quickly applies a congenial smile for the tradesman. "Kind words, my friends! Alas, I cannot promise a repeat performance, the wild winds of fortune blow once more, and I am helpless in their grasp. My next adventure calls from across the hot desert sands..." she continues to entertain what onlookers gather, but without slowing the party's pace.




> That woman is as fickle as sand in a storm, but it seems strange.  You are the new darling, and yet she leaves without attempting to bring you with?   Could your enemies be removing an ally?





> Turi snorts."Maybe _was_ the new darling, by the looks of it," he mutters.  "I figure it's best we don't overthink it.  You're right for sure about her whims, though."


Lehasti chuckles at Turi's response, before shaking her head ruefully. "I am grateful that Her Excellence proved to _be_ an ally, of sorts, but I am _not_ disheartened be putting some distance between us and her flights of fancy."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm sure the idea is that we secure passage on a barge to an appropriate spot and begin to make our way, eh? I'm ready to move on.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Once Lehasti manages to shake her fans off ("Please come back soon! Anything you need, just let me know!"), the group embarks on the river barge they had chosen for the journey west. It is a ponderous affair, laden with all sorts of goods, a typical vehicle of Osiriani river commerce. A single sail powers the boat, at it is going upriver. The group are the sole passengers: Other than the team of four burly sailors, they will be alone on board.

The trip, under the scorching sun in the sky of Osirion, begins in the most tranquil way. There is nothing to do, other than observe the wide variety of reeds that grow on river banks, and the yellow-grey shapes of the rocky desert on both sides. Travel is slow, but steady, and restful.

As the night falls, the sailors furl the sail, and drop a light anchor to avoid any drift during the night. Food is complimentary on the trip (Turi dryly notes that for the price they paid, even complimentary food ought to be really good), and after dinner, everybody prepares to settle for the night, while admiring the glory of the bright, starry sky.

It is then that the noise comes... The flap of wings. A large creature comes from astern, flying far above, it is hard to see in the dim light. And then, the horrible, piercing shriek... The pain in everyone's ears peaks as it flies by, over the entire length of the ship.

*Spoiler: Surprise round*
Show


Fort DC18
Lehasti (1d20+15)[*17*] or deaf for (2d4)[*6*] rounds
Azkin (1d20+9)[*12*] or deaf for (2d4)[*8*] rounds
Natala (1d20+6)[*9*] or deaf for (2d4)[*5*] rounds
Turi (1d20+9)[*26*] or deaf for (2d4)[*6*] rounds
Vershab (1d20+4)[*23*] or deaf for (2d4)[*5*] rounds

Initiative
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*16*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*22*]
Natala (1d20+8)[*19*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*9*] 
Vershab (1d20+12)[*27*] 
Enemy (1d20+3)[*19*] 

Azkin, Natala and Lehasti are deaf. "Round 0" begins. Only Vershab, Natala and Azkin can act in that round.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human (Goblin) Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"We're under attack! I will attempt to identify the creature!" calls out Vershab as he begins casting a spell. 

A moment later the human's form shrinks and suddenly a large-eared goblin, dressed exactly as the scholar, stands where Vershab once stood. "*Never fear, friends - it is still me, Vershab. I have taken this form to better see in the dark and avoid attacks!*"

Then, Goblin-Vershab looks up into the night sky, searching for their attacker...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Standard Action to cast Alter Self to turn into a standard goblin. The relevant rules are copied below for ease of review:




> A polymorph spell transforms your physical body to take on the shape of another creature. While these spells make you appear to be the creature, granting you a +10 bonus on Disguise skill checks, they *do not* grant you all of the abilities and powers of the creature. Each polymorph spell allows you to assume the form of a creature of a specific type, granting you a number of bonuses to your ability scores and a bonus to your natural armor. In addition, each polymorph spell can grant you a number of other benefits, including movement types, resistances, and senses. If the form you choose grants these benefits, or a greater ability of the same type, you gain the listed benefit. 
> 
> If a polymorph spell causes you to change size, apply the size modifiers appropriately, changing your armor class, attack bonus, Combat Maneuver Bonus, and Stealth skill modifiers. Your ability scores are not modified by this change unless noted by the spell.





> When you cast this spell, you can assume the form of any Small or Medium creature of the humanoid type. If the form you assume has any of the following abilities, you gain the listed ability: *darkvision 60 feet*, low-light vision, scent, and swim 30 feet.
> 
> Small creature: If the form you take is that of a Small humanoid, you gain a +2 size bonus to your Dexterity.


By my reading, Vershab will gain a +10 to Disguise to appear to be a goblin (LOL!), Darkvision 60 ft, Small Size (including -2 Str and +2 Dex), and I think that is it. The "+2 size bonus to dexterity" from Alter Self looks to be redundant with that of the polymorph rules in general, as both bonuses would be "size" bonuses and wouldn't stack. Would his speed drop to 20 or stay at 30? Normal goblins get *Fast Movement*as a racial trait for 30 ft per round.

Then Vershab will look up at the attacker and try to identify it: Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+17)[*33*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab runs forward after the creature, and at the edge of his night vision, he sees it just before it flies out: A falcon's head, great leathery wings, and the body and the roar of a lion. That's a hieracosphinx.

*Spoiler*
Show

The creature is 30ft in the air, in E4. Vershab had to hustle to I4 to get a view of it. It's flying west, but has started to make a turn to the left.

Vershab knows that this type of sphinx is the most ferocious and evil, but the least clever of the sphinx species.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*It's a sphinx! A hieracosphinx to be precise - evil, ferocious, but rather dumb. We should not hold back!*" calls Goblin-Vershab to the others, not realizing that only Turi can hear him...

*Spoiler: OoC Tactics*
Show

I'm not sure how to pass along the information we have, but I think it wise to try and make it so more of you can see the enemy and then get some of you flying. If I can catch it in some Glitterdust next round that should make it possible to target it in the dark, right *Gwynfrid*? And from there it is just buffing PCs with Fly and other useful effects...Anyone got better ideas?

----------


## Farmerbink

"Sounds good!" Turi calls, as blades appear in his previously empty hands.  "Any idea how to make it land!?"

Only then does he glance at his feet.  "uhh... on the boat?" he adds, unsure if he even thinks it's a good idea.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I think it wiser to help several of you fly,*" answers Goblin-Vershab with a twinkle in his eyes (that likely no one sees).

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin reels, the ringing in his ears entirely blocking his brother and Vershab's remarks. From their upward gazes (and the weapons that appear with uncanny speed in his brother's hands), however, he furrows his brows... and darts toward his mistress, still clutching her own ears.

"Lehasti? Lehasti?!?" he blurts, before desperately praying to their shared deity, and attempting to invoke her favor...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin moves to Lehasti, and then tries to cast Heroism. Success on 21+: (1d100)[*93*]

Lehasti's Dex check, performed earlier in the day, for the puzzle falchion: (1d20+1)[*8*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Spoiler: Lehasti*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 6 rounds remaining
Heroism: +2 Atk/saves/skills, 600 rds remaining 
*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 6, *Will* 10, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Longspear*  5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Scimitar*  5 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 8 rounds remaining

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala was staring at the starlight on the water when the ear-piercing screech broke the nights silence.  Unable to hear, the oracle looked around frantically.  Most of the others seemed affected as well, although Vershab was mouthing something.  Wait, was that Vershab?  He looked ...off.

Movement to the bow of the boat caught her attention, a large winged leonal creature that attacked savagely. Eyes narrowing, Natala advanced forward while bringing her bow up to her cheek.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

advance to J5 and attack.  If Natala is w/30, add +1 to hit and damage. 
*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*19*], *Damage* - (1d6+3)[*8*]
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon)
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (7/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (5/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (4/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/6 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/7 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 5/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab watches the sphinx turn towards the southern bank of the Crook, before it disappears from the limited range of his goblin night sight. Natala's arrow seems to fly true, but she can't see for sure whether she hit. Azkin calls on the Dawnflower's help for his mentor. All anxiously scan the dark skies - is that the shadow of a large winged creature against the backdrop of the starry sky?

It is Turi's keen ear that first notices something amiss. A splashing sound, at water level, makes him turn, and at the same instant - "Look! There!" the terrified cry of the sailor closest to him warns all those that weren't deafened. The sound of multiple crossbows firing confirms the alarm, as do the cries of pain of those hit. Turi and Lehasti can see them, three rowboats , each with two men - the funerary masks are on, all right! And then, coming from the sky, a fiery column of fire falls on Natala. With a groan, the Desert Walker collapses!

And then, the sound of large flapping wings, coming back in the southern side, closing in... 

*Spoiler: IMPORTANT NOTE*
Show

Starbin sent me a personal message saying that he won't be able to continue with us at this time. This is unfortunate, but family priorities, of course, have precedence on the game. This comes just at the moment I had finally found the time to restart. To handle this as smoothly as possible, I decided the simplest way was to put Natala out of the fight early. Of course, I reduced the difficulty of the fight accordingly (this should be still a pretty hard battle with the setup and enemies at hand).


*Spoiler: round 1*
Show


The sphinx is turning around, out of sight, and coming back towards the barge.

Crossbow bolts
Cultist #1 fires at Azkin (1d20+8)[*9*] damage (1d10+1)[*11*]; cc(27+) (1d20+8)[*9*] cd (1d10+1)[*4*]; if hit, Fort save DC20 (1d20+9)[*26*] or poisoned for (1d2)[*1*] Con damage - MISS
Cultist #3 fires at Lehasti (1d20+8)[*28*] damage (1d10+1)[*11*]; cc(27+) (1d20+8)[*17*] cd (1d10+1)[*4*]; if hit, Fort save DC20 (1d20+15)[*29*] or poisoned for (1d2)[*2*] Con damage - HIT, critical not confirmed, save passed
Cultist #5 fires at Natala and critically hits. Natala is down.

Lehasti took 11 damage. Group's turn begins.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi grins wickedly in the darkness, unaware for the moment of Natala's plight.  He prowls forward, low to the ground and pausing behind crates, barrels, rails, and anything else between him and the nearest skiff full of cultists.  He keeps his blades low, angled carefully toward the moon to minimize the risk of glare and listens for the sounds of the cultists trying to climb aboard.

*Spoiler: Turi, round... 2?*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

move, using stealth to remain unseen, to E7 or F7, if E7 is too crowded to be occupied: (1d20+16)[*20*]
ready an attack on the first cultist to make themselves a target, hopefully by trying to climb aboard (which IIRC involves losing dex to AC anyway), or just being close enough to do so:
(1d20+13)[*26*] kukri attack
(1d20+13)[*14*] CC (31+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*17*] sneak stab

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human (Goblin) Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

With his dark-vision, Goblin-Vershab looks about and sees the attacking cultists. The hieracosphinx is out of range, but with a nod he readies a wand and looks to the sky in the direction it flew...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Readied action to use a wand to cast Enervation to fire a ray at the (presumably)-approaching monster. 
Enervation - (1d20+5)[*14*] to hit touch AC, (1d20+5)[*25*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*2*] (temporary) negative levels, (1d4)[*1*] critical strike "damage" (more negative levels)




> 1 penalty on all ability checks, attack rolls, combat maneuver checks, Combat Maneuver Defense, saving throws, and skill checks. The creature reduces its current and total hit points by 5 for each negative level it possesses. The creature is also treated as one level lower for the purpose of level-dependent variables (such as spellcasting) for each negative level possessed. Spellcasters do not lose any prepared spells or slots as a result of negative levels. If a creatures negative levels equal or exceed its total Hit Dice, it dies.

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin watches his mistress, still reeling from the sonic attack, flinch in pain. Casting his own eyes desperately about, he quickly assesses the visible foes... and rests a hand once more on the paladin to invoke a blessing.

*Spoiler: Azkin's actions*
Show

Azkin attempts to cast Protection From Evil on Lehasti: (1d100)[*48*] (success on 21+)
Afterward he will move to follow her when she moves.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 7 rounds remaining 



Lehasti seems to finally catch her bearings, perhaps jolted out of her shock at deafness by the impact of the crossbow bolt. Fixing a baleful eye on its source, she grips the handle of her blade, and with a moment's prayer, invokes her deity's blessing upon it. The weapon's already keen edge seems to gleam wickedly in the light of the _Continual Flame_ that shines upon it. Sparing a brief glance at the sailors manning the stern of the boat, the paladin marches toward them... and the majority of the attacking cultists.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard: Invoke Divine Bond to give weapon +1 and Keen.
Move: Move toward the rear. M6 looks as far as she can go, while avoiding obvious obstacles on the map.
If for some reason those obstacles aren't difficult terrain, Lehasti will gladly position herself toward the edge of the boat (not standing on the rail or anything) to attack boarding cultists.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 87/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 16, *Ref* 10, *Will* 12, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Divine Bond: Additional +1 and Keen to weapon, 80 rds remaining
Heroism: +2 Atk/saves/skills, 599 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection AC, +2 (net +1) saves vs evil, 60 rds remaining
Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 5 rounds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

"We're under attack!" One of the sailors calls out, somewhat belatedly, but only one of his colleagues seems to hear him, muttering a dejected "yeah, I bet you right" under his breath. Still, all of them grab weapons and get ready to defend themselves - one or two looked like they were ready to bolt, but maybe the companions' resolve bolstered their courage. In any case, the occupants of the barge now realize the extend of their plight: Enemies materialize all around them! The first one is the sphinx, who lands on the deck in a tremendous crash, pushing Natala's limp body right overboard - this has at least the advantage of quenching the flames that had taken in her clothing... Vershab finishes his casting, and the greyish ray hits the monstrous creature right in its thick neck. It roars in fury, and attempts to shred the arcanist to ribbons in a flurry of claws and teeth.

Turi readies an attack on the closest cultist as he attempts to climb on board. The kukri strikes him right under the collarbone, sending him reeling, covered in blood. Meanwhile, at the back of the ship, two cultists board, to be set upon by the sailors, intent on defending their livelihood.

... But that's not the worst there is. Vershab sees, not far from him, flying some twenty feet over the river surface, another cultist in a golden mask, strangely appearing and disappearing from sight like a rapid, weird kind of flashing signal. The man's face is unseen behind the mask, but Vershab recognizes a fellow practitioner of the arcane as the words of an incantation are heard... A bolt of greenish liquid erupts from the extended hand, but just at that moment, the mysterious enemy vanishes, only to reappear a fraction of a second later, the effect of his spell nowhere to be seen, causing him to yell in frustration.

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show


The hieracophinx is hit for 2 negative levels (-2 to rolls, -10 HP). It lands and pounces on Vershab.
Bite (1d20+9)[*27*] damage (1d10+4)[*7*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*28*] cd (1d10+4)[*8*] - hit
Claw #1 (1d20+9)[*18*] damage (1d6+4)[*10*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*28*] cd (1d6+4)[*6*] - hit 
Claw #2 (1d20+9)[*15*] damage (1d6+4)[*7*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*22*] cd (1d6+4)[*8*] - miss

Cultist #1 might see Turi, in which case he stands up and attacks (-2 for unstable ground) - rolled in OOC, he didnt see him
Falchion (1d20+9)[*27*] damage (2d4+8)[*14*] cc(27) (1d20+9)[*26*] damage (2d4+8)[*13*], then Turi attacks and hits for 10 damage.
If he doesn't see him, he tries to climb on board and gets sneak attacked for 27 damage.

Cultist #2 rows, then when the rowboat hits the barge, he stands up.

Cultist #3 drops his crossbow, stands up, and climbs on board.

Cultist #4 rows, then when the rowboat hits the barge, he stands up.

Cultist #5 drops his crossbow, stands up, and climbs on board.

Cultist #6 rows, then when the rowboat hits the barge, he stands up.

The flying cultist casts Acid Arrow at Vershab (-4 to hit as he's in a melee) (1d20+4)[*14*] damage (2d4)[*7*] cc(24) (1d20+4)[*5*] damage (2d4)[*4*] - missed (rolled in OOC)

Sailor #1 takes a light crossbow from its assigned place on deck, and loads it.

Sailor #2 takes out a short sword and attacks the hieracosphinx (1d20+4)[*22*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*] cc(23) (1d20+4)[*17*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*] - hit

Sailor #3 takes out a short sword and attacks cultist #3 (1d20+4)[*16*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*] cc(23) (1d20+4)[*7*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*] - miss

Sailor #4 takes out a short sword and attacks cultist #5 (1d20+4)[*14*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*] cc(23) (1d20+4)[*20*] damage (1d6+1)[*7*] - miss

Vershab took 17 damage
The sphinx took 10+2 = 12 damage
Cultist #1 took 27 damage

----------


## JWallyR

Despite their ongoing deafness, the Sarenites _feel_ the sphinx's heavy landing on the barge's deck, and both Azkin and Lehasti twist to look over their shoulders to see the creature lashing out at Vershab.

Azkin looks at his mistress, dismay evident on the young cleric's features, but Lehasti seems already to be in motion, clenching her jaw in determination. Screwing up his own courage, Azkin lifts his hands in prayer. "Cleansing Light, burn brightly in the hearts of your faithful, and reveal the deceits of the wicked!" shouts the young cleric into the night. He then turns to face the sailors at the stern, and grimly sets out to assist the nearest against the attacking cultists.

*Spoiler: Azkin's Actions*
Show

Attempt to cast Prayer: (1d100)[*63*] (success on 21+)
Azkin will then move to N6.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 6 rounds remaining
Prayer: +1 Luck atk/dmg/saves/skills, 6 rds remaining 



Lehasti, meanwhile, sets her sights upon the sphinx. Wasting no time, she calls down the fiery wrath of her goddess, shouting, "Foul creature, burn in the flames of the Everlight!" The paladin steps implacably toward the monstrous creature, eyes shimmering with gold light in the light cast by her own flaming blade, and she throws her entire might and weight behind a savage sweep at its midsection!

*Spoiler: Lehasti's Actions*
Show


Swift: Activate Smite Evil against the sphinx
Move: Move to K6 (I believe this square provides flanking with S2; if not, K7 by way of L7 is acceptable)
Standard: Power Attack! Rolls to follow based on OOC, because I want to have Prayer adjudicated first.

*Attacks do not consider flanking or high ground if applicable.*

Attack (rolled in OOC): *20* for *28* slashing damage.
AoO (*not assumed to be against sphinx*): *20* for *22* slashing damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 87/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 11, *Will* 13, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1 (Divine Bond)*  +16 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Divine Bond: Additional +1 and Keen to weapon, 79 rds remaining
Heroism: +2 Atk/saves/skills, 598 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection AC, +2 (net +1) saves vs evil, 59 rds remaining
Smite Evil: +3 atk/AC, +8 dmg vs Sphinx (if evil)
Prayer: +1 Luck atk/dmg/saves/skills, 6 rds remaining
Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 4 rounds remaining
Power Attack: -3atk, +6 (+9 2h) damage

----------


## Farmerbink

"Unless you want to take the sphinx," Turi calls, to the sailor behind him (still unaware that some of his allies are deafened), "keep him off the boat!"  He points the man towards the cultist, and tumbles away from the rail.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge

Acrobatics to avoid AoO for leaving threatened space: (1d20+17)[*33*]
move to H/6
Attack sphinx, flanking with Lehasti:
(1d20+15)[*34*] kukri attack
concealment rolled in OOC *23*
(1d20+15)[*17*] CC (33+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*9*] damage
(1d4+7)[*9*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*22*] sneak stab

----------


## Gwynfrid

With practiced coordination, the paladin and the street urchin move in to attack the sphinx on both sides. The deftness and precision of the rogue's small weapon matches the sheer power of the warrior's falchion, even augmented by the blessing of Sarenrae... Each blow pierces the monster's skin, for a pair of severe wounds! As Turi pulls his kukri out from the softer part of its belly, a flow of blood squirts into is face, the roar in the hieracosphinx' throat ends in a weak wail, and the enormous body falls limp on the barge's deck.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human (Goblin) Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 40/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

"The enemy spellcaster is blinking and will be difficult for any of you to injure. Keep me safe and I will do what I can to end the threat from him..." says Goblin-Vershab loudly, so that anyone not deafened knows. Then he evokes a spell, conjuring several arcane force missiles that streak unerringly towards the arcane threat. "Let's hope he is not using a magical shield spell, too..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Magic Missile, bringing four missiles into existence that strike the enemy caster for (4d4+4)[*14*] force damage total.

----------


## Gwynfrid

To his disappointment, Vershab notes that his energy projectiles bounce and peter out, having hit an invisible barrier around the enemy spellcaster. He can't see a snarl on the ambusher's masked face, but it is all too easy to imagine one.

The cultists proceed to board, two of them already in position to attack. It is immediately apparent that the boatmen, while armed, are no match for these trained killers. Still, they bravely fight back. One of them, who Vershab surmises is momentarily deaf since he ignored his call, fires his crossbow at the spellcaster, while the others engage the attackers on deck.

Now flying above the barge's bow, the cultist leader intones another incantation... A grin appears on Vershab's face when, once again, this powerful opponent blinks away just in the nick of time, wasting another spell! 

*Spoiler: round 3*
Show

Effects of Prayer included below, this impacts everyone except the flying spellcaster, sailor #4 and cultist #6.

Cultist #1 climbs on board and moves to G7 towards Turi, drawing his falchion.

Cultist #2 moves forward, then climbs on board.

Cultist #3 steps to P6, drawing his falchion, and attacks sailor #3.
(1d20+10)[*14*] damage (2d4+7)[*12*] cc(18+) (1d20+10)[*15*] cd (2d4+7)[*12*] - hit

Cultist #4 moves forward, then climbs on board, taking an AoO from sailor #3. 

Cultist #5 steps to T6, drawing his falchion, and attacks sailor #4.
(1d20+10)[*12*] damage (2d4+7)[*13*] cc(18+) (1d20+10)[*24*] cd (2d4+7)[*12*] - miss

Cultist #6 moves forward, then climbs on board.

The flying cultist moves to B6 and casts, but his spell is lost to the ether due to the active Blink spell (rolled in OOC). 

Sailor #1 takes a 5-ft step to D5, fires his light crossbow at the spellcaster: (1d20+7)[*17*] miss chance (needs 51+) (1d100)[*92*] damage (1d8+1)[*9*] cc(26+) (1d20+7)[*20*] cd (1d8+1)[*8*] - miss
Then, he reloads.

Sailor #2 moves to E6 and attacks cultist #2 (1d20+5)[*19*] damage (1d6+2)[*6*] cc(24+) (1d20+5)[*10*] cd (1d6+2)[*8*] - hit

Sailor #3 gets an AoO on cultist #4 (1d20+5)[*7*] damage (1d6+2)[*5*] cc(24+) (1d20+5)[*25*] cd (1d6+2)[*6*] - miss
Then, 5-ft step to Q7 and attack on cultist #3 (1d20+5)[*15*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*] cc(24+) (1d20+5)[*16*] cd (1d6+2)[*6*] - miss

Sailor #4 attacks cultist #5 (1d20+4)[*22*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*] cc(23+) (1d20+4)[*22*] cd (1d6+1)[*5*] - hit

Any attack on the flying cultist takes a 50% failure chance unless it also affects the Ethereal plane.

Totals since the beginning of the fight:
Cultist #1 - 27 damage
Cultist #2 - 6 damage
Cultist #5 - 4 damage
Sailor #3 - 12 damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi turns away from the fallen sphinx with open satisfaction.  He smirks as the injured cultist approaches.  "You still wanna dance?  Must be dumber than you look!"  He lashes out between verbal jabs, trying to drop the cultist to the deck.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 4*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

First action: trip attempt (assuming full-round action) (1d20+15)[*22*] vs CMD and (1d100)[*78*] concealment
If it was successful, attack while prone with 2nd attack: 
(1d20+11)[*23*] kukri
(1d100)[*52*] concealment (need 21+)
(1d20+11)[*22*] CC (29+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus

If first trip was unsuccessful, trip again: (1d20+15)[*25*] vs CMD and (1d100)[*32*] concealment

If either first or second trip was successful, iterative attack:
(1d20+6)[*8*] kukri
(1d100)[*45*] concealment (need 21+)
(1d20+6)[*15*] CC (24+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus

If neither first nor second trip worked, trip again for iterative: (1d20+10)[*11*] vs CMD and (1d100)[*23*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human (Goblin) Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 40/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

With a nod of respect Vershab acknowledges the enemy spellcaster's preparation. "Shielded too...he's no fool, then," considers the goblin-Vershab as he considers his options. "His spell will run out shortly - the effect will hinder him as much as it hinders us. Focus on the other cultists and I will dispel anything he does that might be worse!" he calls out to anyone that can hear.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will ready an action to use Dispel Magic to counter any spell he recognizes as dangerous to a PC. Dispel check: (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin continues his deliberate advance to the aid of the sailors near the rear of the barge, lunging with the curved blade favored by his goddess!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to 05

Attack C3, presumably with flanking *but rolls do not assume flanking.*

Attack: (1d20+7)[*23*], CC: (1d20+7)[*17*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d6+3)[*8*] slashing, crit: (1d6+3)[*6*] additional

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+7)[*16*], CC: (1d20+7)[*12*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d6+3)[*4*] slashing, crit: (1d6+3)[*5*] additional


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 5 rounds remaining
Prayer: +1 Luck atk/dmg/saves/skills, 5 rds remaining 



Grinning in relief at the quick dispatching of the sphinx, Lehasti spares a heartbeat to glare at the flying, "blinking" cultist before quickly scanning the boat. As her gaze lands upon Azkin, the paladin grins in sudden, fierce pride, and with a rising roar, she charges to the aid of her fellow Sarenite!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to N6

Power Attack C4!

Attack: (1d20+13)[*19*], CC: (1d20+13)[*30*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (2d4+19)[*22*] slashing; add'l (2d4+19)[*24*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+13)[*18*], CC: (1d20+13)[*16*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (2d4+19)[*25*] slashing; add'l (2d4+19)[*23*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 87/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 11, *Will* 13, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1 (Divine Bond)*  +16 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Divine Bond: Additional +1 and Keen to weapon, 78 rds remaining
Heroism: +2 Atk/saves/skills, 597 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection AC, +2 (net +1) saves vs evil, 58 rds remaining
Prayer: +1 Luck atk/dmg/saves/skills, 5 rds remaining
Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 3 rounds remaining
Power Attack: -3atk, +6 (+9 2h) damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Askin's strike connects, and so does Lehasti's. Turi deftly feints and pushes his opponent over, following up with a sharp cut on the prone man's arm. But the cultist still has some fight in him: He rolls over to avoid the second kukri strike, and braves another swipe as he stands up - a bad idea as Turi's furious reaction slashes his throat clean open. The young rogue looks at his fallen enemy, and notices a tattoo of a cartouche and hieroglyphs on the man's chest... Too late. An incandescent light erupts from the body, the explosion incinerates him and momentarily blinds everyone around!

Behind him, his colleague goes after the sailors. At the far end of the ship, the fight rages as well. Severely hurt, one of the sailors makes a feeble attempt to fight back, but his shortsword is deflected by some sort of invisible shield... The man saves at least his own life, jumping backwards into to water.

Vershab carefully eyes his airborne opponent, who lowers his altitude to just above the water and extends an arm for casting again. The arcanist's magical energy attempts to counter the attack, and for a split second, it seems like he won't prevail... But then, again the cultist blinks away! He reappears, moaning "O Sky Pharaoh, King of Kings, please smile on your humble slave in this battle!" but the tone indicates he's more than a little rattled by his persistent failure to launch any effective attack.

*Spoiler: round 4*
Show

Effects of Prayer included below, this impacts everyone except the flying spellcaster, sailor #4 and cultist #6
Note about light: Everyone within 40' of Lehasti's falchion enjoys normal light. Beyond that, it's dim light for everybody.

Cultist #1 stands up, incurring an AoO from Turi
(1d20+11)[*28*] damage (1d4+6)[*9*] cc(29+) (1d20+11)[*18*] cd (1d4+6)[*7*]- crit, for the kill!
The cultist's body explodes in a flash, but everyone around made their saves (in OOC)
Then, he attacks Turi (1d20+10)[*20*] damage (2d4+7)[*12*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*26*] cd (2d4+7)[*15*]

Cultist #2 draws his falchion and attacks sailor #2 (1d20+10)[*17*] damage (2d4+7)[*11*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*28*] cd (2d4+7)[*14*] - hit

Cultist #3 tries to finish sailor #3 off (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (2d4+7)[*10*] cc(18+) (1d20+10)[*22*] cd (2d4+7)[*14*] - hit

Cultist #4 draws his falchion and attacks Lehasti (1d20+10)[*21*] damage (2d4+7)[*13*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*28*] cd (2d4+7)[*14*] - hit

Cultist #5 attacks sailor #4 (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (2d4+7)[*11*] cc(18+) (1d20+10)[*28*] cd (2d4+7)[*11*] - miss

Cultist #6 draws his falchion and attacks sailor #4 (1d20+11)[*14*] damage (2d4+8)[*14*] cc(29+) (1d20+11)[*27*] cd (2d4+8)[*13*] - miss

The flying cultist moves to B6 and tries to cast, triggering Vershab's Dispel Magic readied action. Vershab is unsuccessful, but the 20% fail chance from Blink makes this another failure for the lead cultist (rolled in OOC).

Sailor #1 fires his light crossbow at the spellcaster again: (1d20+7)[*20*] miss chance (needs 51+) (1d100)[*54*] damage (1d8+1)[*2*] cc(26+) (1d20+7)[*27*] cd (1d8+1)[*5*] - miss
Then, he reloads. 
Sailor #2 attacks cultist #2 (1d20+5)[*6*] damage (1d6+2)[*7*] cc(24+) (1d20+5)[*24*] cd (1d6+2)[*3*] - miss

Sailor #3 attacks cultist #3 with flanking bonus (1d20+7)[*8*] damage (1d6+2)[*6*] cc(26+) (1d20+7)[*20*] cd (1d6+2)[*8*] - miss
He then jumps into the water.

Sailor #4 attacks cultist #5 (1d20+4)[*5*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*] cc(23+) (1d20+4)[*18*] cd (1d6+1)[*7*] - miss

Any attack on the flying cultist takes a 50% failure chance unless it also affects the Ethereal plane.

Lehasti takes 13 damage

Totals since the beginning of the fight :
Cultist #1 - 51 damage - dead
Cultist #2 - 6 damage
Cultist #3 - 8 damage
Cultist #4 - 22 damage
Cultist #5 - 4 damage

Sailor #2 - 11 damage
Sailor #3 - 22 damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human (Goblin) Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 40/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs

Vershab continues to watch the caster, intending to counterspell the enemy's spells once more...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will ready an action to use Dispel Magic to counter any spell he recognizes as dangerous to a PC. Dispel check: (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Right.  You'd think that'd be harder to forget," Turi mumbles, as he irritably kicks the- oh right, no corpse to kick.  "Jerk!" he yells at no one, while dashing to the aid of the sailors nearest him.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 5*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

By the numbers, I think Turi is just too far to have good lighting, where he's going.
Move to F/7
Trip attempt on C2: (1d20+17)[*33*] concealment: (1d100)[*85*]

If I get an AoO for the cultist trying to rise, I'll use it to trip again: (1d20+17)[*28*] concealment: (1d100)[*85*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti snarls her pain and frustration, and wastes no time in laying into the cultists before her!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: LoH self for (4d6)[*20*]

Full attack, aiming at C4 until/unless he dies. Will 5ft step to continue attacking C3 if C4 dies, or if the 2nd attack kills C4.

Attack 1: (1d20+13)[*19*], CC: (1d20+13)[*26*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (2d4+19)[*25*] slashing; (2d4+19)[*23*] additional on crit

Attack 2: (1d20+8)[*15*], CC: (1d20+8)[*25*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (2d4+19)[*26*] slashing; (2d4+19)[*25*] additional on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+13)[*29*], CC: (1d20+13)[*24*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (2d4+19)[*25*] slashing; (2d4+19)[*21*] additional on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 94/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 11, *Will* 13, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1 (Divine Bond)*  +16 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Divine Bond: Additional +1 and Keen to weapon, 77 rds remaining
Heroism: +2 Atk/saves/skills, 596 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection AC, +2 (net +1) saves vs evil, 57 rds remaining
Prayer: +1 Luck atk/dmg/saves/skills, 4 rds remaining
Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 2 rounds remaining
Power Attack: -3atk, +6 (+9 2h) damage 



*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

Not sure what will happen, but I'm assuming that they didn't see the first cultist explode.

If Lehasti fails to kill C4, then Azkin will simply attack C3 and 5ft step to N5.
If Lehasti kills C4 and C4 doesn't explode, Azkin will attack C3 with no 5ft step.
If C4 explodes and Azkin takes significant damage (I'm going to say more than 15) then Azkin will 5ft step to N5 and Channel Energy for (3d6)[*9*] healing to nearby living creatures.

Possible attack: (1d20+7)[*24*], CC: (1d20+7)[*25*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d6+3)[*8*] slashing, plus (1d6+3)[*6*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Possible attack: (1d20+7)[*16*], CC: (1d20+7)[*23*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d6+3)[*4*] slashing, plus (1d6+3)[*9*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 4 rounds remaining
Prayer: +1 Luck atk/dmg/saves/skills, 4 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi rushes to the next cultist, easily taking him down, and when he attempts to rise again, a deft stroke of the kukris sends him biting the floor a second time. Seeing this, the sailor who was trying to take the flying enemy down throws his crossbow away, draws a sword instead, and goes to help his colleague hacking down at the downed opponent. 

Lehasti invokes the Dawnflower's help and strikes a mighty blow, but her opponent, while heavily wounded, manages to deflect her follow-up swing. Next to his mentor, Azkin does well for himself, drawing blood before stepping a back a little.

Again the flying, masked sorcerer attempts to cast. Flashes of ligthning over around his extended arm, he points at the sailors, and Turi behind them... Only to have his incantation disrupted by a sudden flow of arcane energy, courtesy of Vershab. "By the beard of revered Hakotep, you... You... I shall finish you first, then!" The man's rage sounds barely coherent.

At the far end of the barge, the unarmored sailor finds himself in a desperate battle against two well-armed, trained enemies. Covered in blood, he drops his weapon, takes a step back, and runs, the splash noise in the water a sign that he may still be alive at least. Lehasti and Azkin finds themselves facing four masked enemies!

*Spoiler: round 5*
Show

Effects of Prayer included below, this impacts everyone except the flying spellcaster, sailor #4 and cultist #6

Cultist #2 tries to stand up, but Turi takes him down again.

Cultist #3 makes a 5-ft step to O5 and attacks Azkin.
(1d20+10)[*12*] damage (2d4+7)[*11*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*13*] cd (2d4+7)[*13*] - miss

Cultist #4 makes a 5-ft step to N7 and attacks Lehasti.
(1d20+10)[*21*] damage (2d4+7)[*14*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*17*] cd (2d4+7)[*10*] - hit

Cultist #5 and #6 both attack sailor #4.
(1d20+10)[*21*] damage (2d4+7)[*10*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*18*] cd (2d4+7)[*10*]
(1d20+11)[*23*] damage (2d4+8)[*11*] cc(29+) (1d20+11)[*29*] cd (2d4+8)[*13*]

The flying cultist moves to B6 and tries to cast. He doesn't blink away, but is countered by Vershab.

Sailor #1 drops the crossbow, draws sword, steps to d6 and attacks the prone cultist (-4 AC) (1d20+5)[*15*] miss chance (needs 21+) (1d100)[*58*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*] cc(24+) (1d20+5)[*9*] cd (1d6+2)[*6*] - hit
Sailor #2 attacks cultist #2 as well (1d20+5)[*16*] miss chance (needs 21+) (1d100)[*38*] damage (1d6+2)[*7*] cc(24+) (1d20+5)[*6*] cd (1d6+2)[*7*] - hit
He also gets an AoO when the cultist tries to stand up, but misses (in OOC).

Sailor #3 swims (he can't fail) and climbs on board the rowboat in T9.

If he's badly hurt, sailor #4 withdraws and drops off the barge - yep  otherwise he attacks cultist #5 (1d20+4)[*22*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*] cc(23+) (1d20+4)[*17*] cd (1d6+1)[*4*]

Lehasti takes 14 damage

[to be updated]
Totals since the beginning of the fight :
Cultist #1 - 51 damage - dead
Cultist #2 - 16 damage
Cultist #3 - 16 damage
Cultist #4 - 47 damage
Cultist #5 - 4 damage

Sailor #2 - 11 damage
Sailor #3 - 22 damage
Sailor #4 - 21 damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 6, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human (Goblin) Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 40/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Invisible (Vanish Spell) round 1/5
Draak 25/25 HPs

With a satisfied grin, Goblin-Vershab nods and makes a small gesture, reminiscent of a fencer's salute, to the enemy caster. "As well you should! Let them battle in the mortal coil - we who twist the very nature of reality itself should recognize the expertise of each other and act accordingly. Now, how do you plan to handle _this_?" calls out the arcanist, as he disappears!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will cast Vanish, becoming invisible for five rounds. Then he will move to *M4* and draw his Lesser Metamagic Rod of Ectoplasmic Spell (while moving, as he would a weapon with more than a +1 BAB).

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti _hisses_ her pain in a sharp inhalation, but she exhales a scoffing _hmmph_ as she continues her deadly assault!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full-Round Attack C4 until/unless it dies, moving on to C3 afterward.

Attack 1: (1d20+13)[*23*]; CC of (1d20+13)[*20*] for x2 on 28+
Damage:(2d4+19)[*23*] slashing plus (2d4+19)[*22*] on crit

Attack 2: (1d20+8)[*23*]; CC of (1d20+8)[*22*] for x2 on 23+
Damage:(2d4+19)[*24*] slashing plus (2d4+19)[*24*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+13)[*19*]; CC of (1d20+13)[*27*] for x2 on 28+
Damage:(2d4+19)[*24*] slashing plus (2d4+19)[*25*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 80/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 11, *Will* 13, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1 (Divine Bond)*  +16 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Divine Bond: Additional +1 and Keen to weapon, 76 rds remaining
Heroism: +2 Atk/saves/skills, 595 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection AC, +2 (net +1) saves vs evil, 56 rds remaining
Prayer: +1 Luck atk/dmg/saves/skills, 3 rds remaining
Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 1 rounds remaining
Power Attack: -3atk, +6 (+9 2h) damage 



*Spoiler: Azkin*
Show

Unsure if I can say that Azkin knows that some might explode, so I'm hedging my bets again here. Not a lot of RP in their combat right now anyway.

If C4 still lives, or dies and does not explode, Azkin will attack C3 again.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*27*]; CC (1d20+7)[*19*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d6+3)[*6*] slashing plus (1d6+3)[*8*] on crit

If C4 dies and explodes and Azkin takes 20 or more damage, Azkin will 5ft step to M6 and Channel to heal for (2d6)[*5*].
If C4 dies, explodes, and Azkin takes less than 20 damage but Lehasti takes more than 30 damage, Azkin will 5ft step to M6 and convert Summon Monster 2 to Cure Moderate Wounds and heal Lehasti for: (2d8+6)[*15*]

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+7)[*18*]; CC (1d20+7)[*9*] for x2 on 25+
Damage: (1d6+3)[*5*] slashing plus (1d6+3)[*5*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 3 rounds remaining
Prayer: +1 Luck atk/dmg/saves/skills, 3 rds remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

"Help me shove him off!" Turi yells, gesturing frenetically.  He uses the back of his knuckles, fists still closed around his blades to shove the fallen and bumbling cultist, hoping to send him into the river again.  "If I kill him, he'll explode!"

*Spoiler: Turi, round 6*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

I _think_ that bull rush is the only plausible option.  I'm sincerely hopeful for a couple of aid attempts from the sailors nearby.
(1d20+5)[*6*] vs CMD  It seems logically like concealment shouldn't apply, but in case it does: (1d100)[*68*]

Assuming another attempt to rise (if he remains on the deck), Turi will do his best to keep him down with trips: (1d20+17)[*26*] vs CMD
(1d100)[*97*] concealment

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti swings the falchion around in a terrifying display, dealing two massive blows that are simply too much for either enemy. The cultists, a prayer to the Sky Pharaoh on their lips, fall. Both bodies immediately explode, leaving only an afterimage of the pharaoh's own cartouche in Azkin's eyes. Unable to see for a moment, the young Sarenrite steps back, invoking the help of his goddess while his eyesight slowly returns...

Turi's attempt to push his own opponent off the barge fails, earning him a nasty strike to his ankle as the cultist counterattacks and is eventually able to get back to his feet, exchanging blows with the two sailors.

Meanwhile, the flying spellcaster, goaded by Vershab, responds in a snarling voice: "Well... How about this?" His incantation ends in a flourish, causing a shower of bright dust motes to fall over the area Vershab was in a second ago. The voice is only slightly disappointed. "Ah. Not bad. I wonder how long you'll be able to hide?"

*Spoiler: round 6*
Show

Last round, Azkin took a 5-ft step to M5 and cast Bless (ref Discord channel).

Effects of Prayer and Bless included below, Bless benefits all allies, Prayer impacts everyone except the flying spellcaster, sailor #4 and cultist #6

Last round, cultist #2 got an AoO on Turi when he tried to bull rush him (and fails) (-4 to attack roll as he's prone)
(1d20+6)[*26*] damage (2d4+7)[*9*] cc(24+) (1d20+6)[*11*] cd (2d4+7)[*9*] - crit, not confirmed
He then tries to stand, and Turi takes him down again. The two sailors each get an AoO:
Sailor #1 (1d20+6)[*16*]  miss chance (needs 21+)  (1d100)[*29*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*] cc(25+) (1d20+6)[*21*] cd (1d6+2)[*5*] - hit
Sailor #2 (1d20+6)[*25*]  miss chance (needs 21+)  (1d100)[*44*] damage (1d6+2)[*6*] cc(25+) (1d20+6)[*22*] cd (1d6+2)[*6*] - crit
As a standard action, he stands, and since Turi doesn't have Combat Reflexes, he can't stop him this time.

Cultists #5 and #6 both cast spells.

The flying cultist moves to C3 and casts Glitterdust (20% fail chance rolled in OOC) but catches nobody (see map). Note I checked the rules on this: The Glitterdust clings to objects but won't affect anyone walking into the area afterwards.

Sailor #1 tries to bull rush the cultist into to water, getting an AoO for his trouble.
AoO (1d20+10)[*17*] damage (2d4+7)[*14*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*13*] cd (2d4+7)[*12*] - hit
Bull rush (1d20+7)[*9*] - fail evn witrh the +2 from aid
Sailor #2 tries to aid his colleague (1d20+7)[*13*] - success, but not enough

Sailor #3 rows back to get away from the barge.
Sailor #4 swims.

Any attack on the flying cultist takes a 50% failure chance unless it also affects the Ethereal plane.

Azkin can see again.
Turi took 9 damage.

Totals since the beginning of the fight :
Cultist #1 - 51 damage - dead
Cultist #2 - 31 damage
Cultist #3 - 62 damage - dead
Cultist #4 - 70 damage - dead
Cultist #5 - 4 damage

Sailor #1 - 14 damage
Sailor #2 - 11 damage
Sailor #3 - 22 damage
Sailor #4 - 21 damage

----------


## JWallyR

The last ringings finally die away in Lehasti's ears, suddenly replaced by the sounds of combat once more. After a quick scan of the fray, the paladin returns her gaze to the masked, falchion-wielding cultists that are now alone in the aft of the barge. "Come, fiends! Join your fallen brethren, to receive what 'reward' awaits your ilk!" The paladin's taunting shout rings over the battle.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti will cast Divine Favor, taking effect next round.
Swift: LoH self for (4d6)[*10*] healing.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 90/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 11, *Will* 13, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1 (Divine Bond)*  +16 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Heroism (morale): +2 Atk/saves/skills, 593 rds remaining
Divine Bond (weapon): Additional +1 and Keen to weapon, 74 rds remaining
Bless: (morale) +1 atk, +4 saves vs fear, 59 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection AC, +2 (resistance, net +1) saves vs evil, 54 rds remaining
Divine Favor (Luck)(begins next rd): +1 atk/dmg, 10 rds
Prayer (Luck): +1 atk/dmg/saves/skills, 1 rds remaining 



Azkin blinks away the haze from the cultist's explosion, quickly casting his gaze about. Seeing his mistress standing tall and ready against the two cultists at the rear, the young sarenite turns, noting the bloody gash on his brother's ankle. He turns toward the latter, stepping carefully toward him while praying fervently to his goddess..

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin looks to be able to move to G6, which he will do, while preparing to cast Bull's Strength on Turi.

5ft step to L,6 and begin summoning a Giant Frog with Summon Monster 2, aiming it as far toward the edge of the boat with the enemy caster as possible.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless (morale): +1 atk, +4 saves vs fear, 59 rds remaining
Deaf: -4 Initiative, Can't hear, -4 on "opposed perception checks", 20% spell fail. 0 rounds remaining
Prayer (luck): +1 atk/dmg/saves/skills, 1 rds remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi grunts, more out of annoyance than any severe pain.  "I get it, you want to die in service of your crazy god," he mutters, through gritted teeth.  "Far be it for me to deny you!  Take cover, guys!"

*Spoiler: Turi, round 7*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 64/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3
Bless for a bit?

Forget all the bull rush shenanigans: trip attempt to drop him (1d20+16)[*24*] (assuming full attack action so -2 penalty) and (1d100)[*65*] concealment
If it works, use the triggered AoO from greater trip on him: 
(1d20+14)[*34*] kukri
(1d20+14)[*20*] CC (32+)
(1d100)[*38*] concealment
(1d4+6)[*7*] damage
(1d4+6)[*10*] crit bonus

If it didn't work, try, try again: (1d20+16)[*23*] (assuming full attack action for -2) and (1d100)[*21*] concealment
Apply AoO here, if this is successful

If the first was successful, and the AoO didn't kill him, use second attack to shank again:
(1d20+12)[*29*] kukri
(1d20+12)[*27*] CC (30+)
(1d100)[*55*] concealment
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus

If he's *still* alive, use iterative attack:
(1d20+7)[*14*] kukri
(1d20+7)[*25*] CC (25+)
(1d100)[*77*] concealment
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 7, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human (Goblin) Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 40/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Invisible (Vanish Spell) round 2/5
Draak 25/25 HPs

Shaking his head at the enemy caster's mistake, Vershab removes a scroll from his back and activates it's magic, suddenly reappearing beside Azkin as a cloud of noxious fog springs up, engulfing the enemy caster. "Let's let the fool choke on that for a minute..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

As described, Vershab uses a scroll to cast Stinking Cloud, centered at the intersection of *D1-E2*. This should put the enemy caster squarely in the middle of it without line of sight to any of our allies or the PCs. The cloud will last 5 rounds (minimum caster level, as per usual scroll rules) and have a Fortitude DC of 14 to resist it's effects.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi's sudden attack takes the cultist right in the chest, immediately followed by a second deep cut of the kukri. Right on cue, the Sky Pharaoh's name flashes on his skin, just before his dead body is incinerated in a ball of white-hot light. Turi's two sailor allies stagger back, having only had the time to close their eyes... Finding themselves some distance away from any attacker, the two men step away, one ot them picking up the discarded crossbow and the other one preparing a sling.

Meanwhile, Vershab's swift invocation of a toxic cloud produces the desired effect, and then some. Cursing and coughing loudly, the man disappears in the fumes. The sounds of his nauseated wheezes seems to be more distant now, and he doesn't reappear. This doesn't discourage his remaining brethren, however: Both hustle towards Lehasti as she finishes casting her spell, and they attack her in unison, dodging her parries and finding the gaps in her armor with incredible ease.

*Spoiler: round 7*
Show

Effects of Prayer included below, this impacts everyone except the flying spellcaster, sailor #4 and cultist #6

Cultist #5 moves to O5 and attacks Lehasti
(1d20+30)[*36*] damage (2d4+7)[*13*] cc(48+) (1d20+30)[*39*] cd (2d4+7)[*9*] - hit

Cultist #7 moves to O7 and attacks Lehasti
(1d20+31)[*39*] damage (2d4+7)[*12*] cc(49+) (1d20+31)[*40*] cd (2d4+7)[*11*] - hit

The flying cultist can still be heard, but not seen. (Save failed in OOC)

Turi
Refl save DC15 (1d20+11)[*15*] or take (1d6+6)[*8*] fire damage - passed
Fort save DC15 (1d20+8)[*15*] or blinded - passed
Sailor #1 (+2 circumstance for the warning)
Refl save DC15 (1d20+7)[*26*] or take (1d6+6)[*9*] fire damage - passed
Fort save DC15 (1d20+7)[*26*] or blinded - passed
Sailor #2 (+2 circumstance for the warning)
Refl save DC15 (1d20+7)[*23*] or take (1d6+6)[*7*] fire damage - passed
Fort save DC15 (1d20+7)[*21*] or blinded - passed

If not blinded, the sailors go grab some crossbows.

Sailors #3 and #4 sit pretty in the rowboat.

Lehasti took 25 damage

Cultist #1 - 51 damage - dead
Cultist #2 - 58 damage - dead
Cultist #3 - 62 damage - dead
Cultist #4 - 70 damage - dead
Cultist #5 - 4 damage

Sailor #1 - 14 damage
Sailor #2 - 11 damage
Sailor #3 - 22 damage
Sailor #4 - 21 damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi breathes heavily for a moment, glaring at the empty space with an odd mixture of disdain and irritation.  "What a waste.  Fools."  He glances around and quickly determines that Lehasti is the person most in need of help.  Blades in hand, he dashes to her side.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 8*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 64/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3
Bless for a bit- included in these rolls.

Not clear if there is difficult terrain between Turi and C6.  If there is not (or there's less than 10' of it) (nimble moves), he'll charge C6:
(1d20+16)[*26*] kukri
(1d20+16)[*32*] CC (34+)  IIRC: being close to Lehasti means no more concealment?
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus

If Turi can't charge, he'll use one of today's vanish uses and move 30' (still ignoring 5' of difficult terrain) closer to C6.  Please let me know which applies

If any sort of AoO happens, he'll use it to try to trip a cultist: (1d20+18)[*32*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 8, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human (Goblin) Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 40/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Invisible (Vanish Spell) round 2/5
Draak 25/25 HPs

With a satisfied smirk (that looks especially vicious on his goblin-face) Vershab turns to look behind him and sees Lehasti struggling against two cultists. "Lehasti - step back, please. Don't fall into the extra-dimensional hole on the deck!" he calls out as he invokes magic to conjure a pit beneath one of the two remaining cultists, the sloped sides threatening to catch the other as well...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Mechanically I would like to have Vershab wait until Lehasti has moved, but then cast Create Pit (Reflex DC 18) so that the hole is from *O6-P7* with the sloping sides threatening to catch C5 as well.

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin finally shakes the ringing from his ears, just in time to watch the two cultists advance and, with unexpected ease, penetrate the defenses of his paladin mistress and mentor. Glaring righteous indignation at the nearer cultist, the young cleric reaches out, steadying his mistress with a touch of his hand. "Dawnflower illumine your path!" he calls out into the night.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Touch of Good on Lehasti: +3 (sacred) atk/skill/ability checks/saves, 1 round.

Then 5ft step to N4.

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+7)[*26*], CC for x2 on 25+: (1d20+7)[*26*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*] slashing, plus (1d6+2)[*6*] on crit



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless (morale): +1 atk, +4 saves vs fear, 58 rds remaining




Lehasti reels for a moment from the twin strikes. Drawing strength from her shared faith with the young Azkin, she breathes for just a heartbeat to steady herself before planting both feet resolutely. "I wonder just how _many_ more such tricks you have in reserve!" her mocking laughter is suddenly cut short by the ferocity of her renewed assault!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: LOH self for [roll]4d6[roll] *18*healing, rolled OOC

Full-Round, Power Attack! Starting with C5, and then if he dies, moving to the other. Afterward, 5ft step to M5 to make room for Create Pit.

Attack 1: (1d20+19)[*35*], CC for x2 on 34+: (1d20+19)[*39*]
Damage: (2d4+19)[*22*] slashing; add'l (2d4+19)[*25*] on crit

Attack 2: (1d20+14)[*17*], CC for x2 on 29+: (1d20+14)[*31*]
Damage: (2d4+19)[*25*] slashing; add'l (2d4+19)[*27*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+19)[*31*], CC for x2 on 34+: (1d20+19)[*34*]
Damage: (2d4+19)[*24*] slashing; add'l (2d4+19)[*26*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 83/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 19, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1 (Divine Bond)*  +19 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +16 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +16 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Heroism (morale): +2 Atk/saves/skills, 592 rds remaining
Divine Bond (weapon): Additional +1 and Keen to weapon, 73 rds remaining
Bless (morale): +1 atk, +4 saves vs fear, 58 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 Deflection AC, +2 (resistance, net +1) saves vs evil, 53 rds remaining
Divine Favor (Luck): +1 atk/dmg, 9 rds remaining
Touch of Good (sacred): +3 atk/skill/save/ability checks. 0 rds remaining
Power Attack: -3 atk, +6 (+9 2h) damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Turi disappears from sight and gets closer to the action, Lehasti takes a merciless revenge on the boldest of her magically enhanced enemies. A clean swipe of the falchion separates his head from his body, resulting in the now familiar incineration of both. This slightly overextends her reach, however, allowing the second cultist to parry the follow-up strike. Then, a magical hole appears right under his feet, and he falls...

In the distance, Vershab can still hear the enemy spellcaster retching and coughing.

*Spoiler: round 8*
Show

Effects of Prayer and Bless included below, Bless benefits all allies, Prayer impacts everyone except the flying spellcaster, sailor #4 and cultist #6

Explosion
Lehasti Refl DC15, (1d20+13)[*20*] damage (1d6+6)[*12*]
Lehasti Fort DC15, (1d20+19)[*31*] or blinded 1 round
Azkin Fort DC15, (1d20+9)[*24*] or blinded 1 round
Vershab Fort DC15, (1d20+4)[*18*] or blinded 1 round

Cultist #6 Refl vs Create Pit DC18, (1d20+3)[*5*] falling damage (3d6)[*12*]

All cultists are dead except #6 and the caster, who fled. 

What next?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti watches the last of the cultists slip into Vershab's extradimensional pit with grim satisfaction, before hurriedly scanning the field of battle. "Turi- can you swim?" barks the paladin to the older brother. "Natala... may yet survive. Leave this one to me," she gestures into the pit. She looks to Azkin, and with an unspoken agreement, the young cleric places a firm hand on his mistress's shoulder. "May your words carry the grace of the Healing Light to bridge all divisions," he intones prayerfully.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin uses Touch of Glory to grant Lehasti +6 on the next Charisma-based skill check.


Listening intently as the coughs of the spell caster recede into the distance, the paladin turns her attention to the cultist. "The battle is over, and your companions have fallen or fled. You are alone, but for the moment, alive," calls the paladin to the unseen cultist. "I have little desire to shed your blood, but I will _NOT_ hesitate to strike if you persist in your futile attack. _SURRENDER,_ and you will be spared. Recant, and you may yet receive mercy; otherwise, justice."

She peers over the sloped edge, listening for any response from below.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy check: (1d20+25)[*35*] (yes, really) to improve attitude of the cultist

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a mixture of satisfaction _and_ disappointment, goblin-Vershab nods at the retreating spellcaster and turns to observe Lehasti. "Shall I attempt to pursue the spellcaster? He will be nauseated for now, but it will take me a moment to prepare. With his lead and the darkness it may not prove fruitful..." he says as he judiciously steps back from the pit he's conjured. "The pit will last about thirty more seconds. If he's killed he will likely explode, as the others have. I recommend we spread out to minimize the damage that will likely cause..."

Looking around, the goblin arcanist seems to just realize that Natalya is not with them. "Oh dear - perhaps I should go searching for Natala instead? When did we lose her?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Still invisible, Turi frowns.  He hadn't noticed she was missing, and isn't confident he can help rescue her.  "Not well enough to jump into a river," he admits unhappily.  "Maybe with a line?"  He hurries to the edge and begins scanning the water for their missing ally.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+14)[*18*] perception to find Natala?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti grimaces in frustration, but her eyes remain fixed on the pit. "She was there, before the sphinx landed..." The paladin trails off, shaking her head as though trying to jog her own memory. "Surely there's a rope we can use! Or perhaps one of the crew saw her?? You, there!" she shouts across the way to one of the sailors climbing back on board. "Saw ye our fallen companion in the water??"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

As mentioned elsewhere, I realize that we won't find her, but Lehasti would obviously be trying to recover Natala.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Lehasti's entreaties fail to bring any answer at first. It takes a few seconds until a hesitant voice comes from inside the pit: "Er... Khabekh-Shu, is he gone?"

Meanwhile, the search for Natala begins. One of the sailors confirms that her body fell overboard when the sphinx landed on the deck. Those in the rowboat, reassured by the group's fast victory, begin a search of the water around the barge. 

Meanwhile, the coughing from Vershab's victim grows ever more distant, until it can't be heard anymore.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Goblin-Vershab stops when he hears the captured cultist speak a name. "You there, in the pit - is this 'Khabekh-Shu' the spellcaster with whom I dueled? If so, yes, he is gone. Is he the reason your companions died so explosively? If so, yes - he is gone and presumably you are safe...or at least safer, if you follow our leader's directions," he says, referring to Lehasti at the end. "The coughing was the spellcaster, choking on a spell of mine. You cannot hear it anymore - he is gone. 

Do you surrender to our mercies? If I understand things correctly, a voluntary prisoner is supposed to be treated better...at least I think that's how it works..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi almost overlooks Vershab's comments.  "Pay him no mind," he calls, turning away from the rail.  "We journey with a devout servant of the Dawnflower.  If you're willing to consider turning from your ways, there is none more generous."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's troubled gaze follows the sailors as they search for the fallen Natala, but she stands, planted, at the sloped edge of the pit with falchion at the ready.




> "Pay him no mind," he calls, turning away from the rail.  "We journey with a devout servant of the Dawnflower.  If you're willing to consider turning from your ways, there is none more generous."


For the briefest of moments, Lehasti's coiled stance relaxes, and her expression softens. In the next heartbeat, however, her hardened posture returns, and she calls down to the unseen cultist once more. "Indeed, you have my word- lay down your weapon and submit to restraint by my companion, the young man whose voice you just heard, and no harm shall come to you by our hands."

She turns to Turi. "Bind him, would you? Firmly, but not roughly."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"All right. Just let me out of this hole?" When Vershab's spell expires after a few moments, the man reappears, his weapon laid down at his feet. 

"Fact is, they recruited me with promises of riches, honors, and even immortality in the service of the Sky Pharaoh. But I'm very mortal, just like these others that you killed, and I wouldn't last long.

So I'd rather take my chances with you lot. If you can protect me from Khebekh-Shu." 

He takes off his mask, and throws it out into the Crook. "Good riddance... I couldn't breathe with that thing anyways." He extends his hands towards Turi and submits to  being tied up.

After half an hour of searching the dark waters and the river banks on each side, the group have to resign themselves to a hard reality: Natala's body is gone.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Goblin-Vershab shrugs, dismissing the care of captured cultist to his companions and turning to the defeated sphinx. "We are going to have to do something about this...can I get a hand collecting samples and reagents before we dump it overboard?" he asks, directing his request to the sailors nearest. "In a couple of minutes my transformation spell will expire. Until then I wish to use the superior vision of the goblin species to help me inspect the corpse...

Lehasti, may I animate this corpse and make it a guardian? Or is that one of the _evil_ things I should be avoiding? A zombie sphinx could likely fly too, providing us tireless protection from future late-night attacks!" he asks hopefully, as he pokes and prods at the dead creature.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

I think there's nothing practical here - the mechanics for special reagents and such aren't usually worth the trouble and I am confident that no one wants Vershab to animate the sphinx's corpse. When it's time, he can enlarge a sailor or two to shove the body off the side of the ship, if needed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi nods somberly at the ex-cultist's revelation of their dishonest recruitment.  "Sounds right.  We can't promise you any of those things, except probably protection from that guy."  He hooks a thumb over his shoulder vaguely in the direction of the fleeing spellcaster.  "If not for his whole "flying around" and "there's a sphinx" things, I don't think he'd have been able to get away."  

Turi begins to bind the man, as Lehasti instructed.  "Hope you weren't too close to those other guys..." he mutters, a little half-heartedly, as a belated sort of apology.

"You can reanimate _that?_" Turi asks, incredulous.  His mind immediately begins considering the possibilities, equal parts frightening, disturbing, and honestly intriguing.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti nods sagely at the prisoner's remarks. "It is as Turi says. Few there are who are blessed by the gods with great lifespan; many more who _claim_ immortality for themselves... and frequently that to which they cling is less than true life.

I can promise you neither," she continues, "but so long as your good conduct persists, I _can_ promise you that I will fall before I will allow this 'Khebekh-Shu' to punish you for abandoning his dark cause."




> "We are going to have to do something about this...can I get a hand collecting samples and reagents before we dump it overboard?
> In a couple of minutes my transformation spell will expire. Until then I wish to use the superior vision of the goblin species to help me inspect the corpse...
> 
> Lehasti, may I animate this corpse and make it a guardian? Or is that one of the _evil_ things I should be avoiding? A zombie sphinx could likely fly too, providing us tireless protection from future late-night attacks!"


The paladin rubs her temples with the thumb and fingers of her left hand. "Friend Vershab," she begins, tiredly, "I hate to forever be the boot that crushes your hopes... but this is not the time. Perhaps when our labors have won us some measure of peace, you can perform that sort of... 'research', but out of concern for our sailors and companions, I must insist that we dispose of the sphinx in a more conventional manner."



Some time later, Lehasti receives the final report from the sailors that Natala's body is not to be found. Her face grim and pale, the paladin nonetheless spares a wan smile and an encouraging clap of the shoulder to the sailor who delivers the bad news. "Thank you, my friend." she murmurs, before addressing all assembled on the barge and ushering them close.

"My friends," she begins, "though attacked by surprise under cover of darkness, by the blessings of Sarenrae we have proven victorious- though not without cost. Natala knew the danger of our mission, and as the fates would have it, she has paid the price this night. We are grateful for her aid, and the wisdom of her council, and she will be missed. It is my prayer, and indeed, my _expectation_ that the good gods she knew will welcome her fondly to their eternal service, in payment for her good deeds in this life.

For her, the journey is finished; for us, the rougher path remains. Let us continue to honor her memory, as we honor those before her whose threads aligned, however briefly, with our own, through unflinching bravery in the face of evil, and determined action in defense of the light."

She turns to nod at Azkin, standing by her side, and the young cleric nods seriously. Lifting his hands and grasping the angelic ankh of their shared faith, he lifts it high and intones, "Everlight, shine upon the spirit of our fallen companion. Healing flame, let the warmth of your grace strengthen us for the days to come. Cleansing Light, remove from us the clouds of fear and doubt; Flower of Dawn, rise again in our hearts with the coming day to illumine our path."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Azkin will Channel Energy as many times as necessary to heal what wounds remain.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"That's fine, Lehasti, but is it _evil_ or not? I keep notes of this sort of thing, you know. If I am going to struggle so with morality I need to continue to collect data on the subject. I know it is important to you - if we use the zombie for defense, does that mitigate your distaste for the animation of undead?" responds Vershab as he cuts some samples from the dead sphinx. Then he steps back and watches as the sailors dump the body into the river. "It just seems such a waste..." he mutters as it sinks into the water with a shake of his head.

Vershab remains silent during the ceremony, keeping his doubts to himself. He has already voiced his doubts as to her death, but exhausted his own efforts to find her, and remains content with the current state of things.

After everything is over, he asks the ship's captain, "How much further until we reach our destination? Do we need to set a watch for the rest of the night?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Oathday, 14 Calistril*

Having finally given up on their effort to find Natala, the companions have no option but to resume their quest. I takes them several days to reach  the great city of Ipeq, and past it, their destination - the southernmost portion of the Parched Dunes desert. The journey gives them time to interrogate their prisoner, who gives his name as Thabit. The man, grateful for the protection promised by Lehasti, willingly tells them all he knows: The sect is dedicated to the memory of the Sky Pharaoh, who they hope to revive for a great reign of glory where he will reward his followers with riches, power, and more. The Mask of the Forgotten Pharaoh is a sacred object to the cult, and they know that Vershab has taken possession of it. They will stop at nothing to reclaim the mask, and that's why the cultists tried to ambush and murder the group at every opportunity, once they had noticed their presence in Tephu. After their multiple defeats there, Thabit believes that the last of the cult in Tephu group is now dead, with the exception of their leader, Khebekh-Shu.

*Starday, 16 Calistril*

Having left behind the barge, the sailors and the river, the Relic Knights are northbound, towards the Parched Dunes region. They only have rather imprecise maps of the desert, and no idea as to the location of Chisisek's tomb within it. In fact, after two days, they become lost, with only the sun and stars to guide them in a general direction, but having missed a couple of landmarks they thought they would find. They aren't at risk of supplies running low, thanks to Azkin's ability to produce water out of thin air, but even then, they're relieved to stumble upon an oasis, looking forward to a welcome rest.

As they approach, however, the companions are disturbed by the sound of an animal howling - a hyena, most likely, hiding in the shadow of a nearby rock. Moving close, they find that the place isn't empty. A band of well-armed people seems to have made camp here. In fact, some of them are well-armed, while others are, on the contrary, half naked, and in chains. Getting closer, they see that the persons with weapons are gnolls, and they are reminded of a warning they got before leaving Tephu: Roaming slavers aren't a rare occurence in this region of the Osiriani desert.

"Haw! Haw! You! What are you doing here?" One of them, having noticed their approach after the hyena's alarm, calls out to them, none too pleasantly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab makes the party's exploration easier, conjuring quasi-real chariot for Lehasti to drive. The four phantom steeds are camel-like, though they make no sounds and don't need to eat, drink or sleep. They don't appear to be slowed at all by the sandy terrain, gliding as easily over the dunes as real camels would over an packed-earth road. Unfortunately, Vershab cannot help with navigation, as this is his first time in the Parched Dunes, so while the ride is comfortable it is not particularly productive. 

At the hyena's call the archivist's ears perk up and he mutters something to himself. He allows himself to be led by the others to the rocks where he sees the gnoll slavers and their captives. Once confronted by the speaking gnoll, the academic elbows Lehasti and whispers to her, "Gnolls are violent, xenophobic, and historically completely untrustworthy. They only respect strength and most worship a demon lord. I'm pretty sure that makes them _evil_. Just in case that informs your response..."

----------


## Farmerbink

AT the hyena's first call, Turi drops to all-fours in the dunes, and fans out his cloak to cover his appendages.  He hangs back while his companion's approach, only prowling forward after taking several dozen steady paces to the left.  He does his best to remain unseen, taking advantage of Vershab and Lehasti's apparent inability to avoid attention.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My mental image is rolling dunes and enough space that Turi won't have trouble staying in something of a peripheral vision/behind a dune crest area.  If that's wildly inaccurate and stealth is just totally impractical, disregard most of this.  (1d20+16)[*36*] stealth


As the Gnoll barks out a "greeting," he rolls his eyes.  _Making friends and influencing people,_ he thinks to himself, sarcastically.

----------


## JWallyR

When the party's arrival in Ipeq is welcomed with some modicum of interest from the locals, Lehasti smiles generously, lifting her gaze and palms to the sun as it makes its daily journey through the heavens to honor the symbol of her divine patroness. Returning her gaze to the modest crowd, she notes a slender, sun-bronzed man in simple linen robes whose gestures echo her own. She makes her way through the bustle to the man, greeting him with a hearty, "Glory to the Dawnflower!"

"May Her mercies shine upon us all," he responds in the customary exchange, and the pair of strangers embrace as though old friends.

In the short conversation that ensues, the man identifies himself as a priest of their shared deity, shortly to be leaving on church business to the city of Wati. Ecstatic at the fortuitous meeting, Lehasti explains the situation with Thabit, and after reassuring him of the latter's good intentions, receives the priest's assurances that he will escort the ex-cultist to the greater temple in Wati, there to continue his rehabilitation. After introducing the two (and gently impressing upon Thabit the necessity that he continue to maintain his good conduct), Lehasti commends the two to a speedy and uneventful journey before proceeding onward with her companions.



Lehasti's irritation (directed at nobody in particular) at the wasted time is quickly alleviated by the appearance of the Oasis... and is just as quickly replaced by a mask of stern suspicion at the gnolls and their captives.




> "Haw! Haw! You! What are you doing here?" One of them, having noticed their approach after the hyena's alarm, calls out to them, none too pleasantly.


Noting his mistress's shift in posture, Azkin lays one hand encouragingly upon her shoulder.

"My business is my own. Or, perhaps we can each divulge our respective errands? These folk, for instance," she gestures at the chained people, "I'm sure that these are all fugitive slaves, being escorted to their rightful masters, yes?"

The paladin's steely tone leaves little doubt as to her opinions on the matter.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin spends one use of Touch of Glory to grant +6 on the next Cha-based skill check.
Lehasti's Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*24*] to cow the Gnoll.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> In the short conversation that ensues, the man identifies himself as a priest of their shared deity, shortly to be leaving on church business to the city of Wati. Ecstatic at the fortuitous meeting, Lehasti explains the situation with Thabit, and after reassuring him of the latter's good intentions, receives the priest's assurances that he will escort the ex-cultist to the greater temple in Wati, there to continue his rehabilitation. After introducing the two (and gently impressing upon Thabit the necessity that he continue to maintain his good conduct), Lehasti commends the two to a speedy and uneventful journey before proceeding onward with her companions.


The priest introduces himself as initiate Sadiki, and promises to pursue Lehasti's good work in the service of the Dawnflower by taking Thabit to Wati. "My travel was for a different purpose, but that can wait, for nothing is more important than redeeming a fallen brother. Glory be given to the Everlight, for placing you on my route.". The ex-cultist, for his part, submits to everything that is required of him, and bows to Lehasti before the pair depart. "You are giving me a chance, more than I deserve. It didn't think that was possible. May our paths cross again, that I can repay yo in some way."






> "My business is my own. Or, perhaps we can each divulge our respective errands? These folk, for instance," she gestures at the chained people, "I'm sure that these are all fugitive slaves, being escorted to their rightful masters, yes?"


The gnoll snickers, baring a row of sharp, rotting teeth. In passing, Lehasti notes that the gnoll is female, not that this makes her manner sisterlike. "Right you are. Well, rightful buyers, to be precise, but soon enough that's the same thing, ain't it so. Just like, that will work for you, too." She turns towards the camp, yells out to her comrades. "Look here! More chattel, here for the taking!" 

A scimitar and whip appear in her hands, her intent underscored by the howl of the hyenas and the noise of a call to arms in the oasis camp. Still, in spite of her bravado, she seems slightly shaken by Lehasti's powerful display of divinely backed authority.

*Spoiler: Gnoll slaver*
Show




*Spoiler: round 0*
Show

Initiative
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*2*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*7*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*19*]
Vershab (1d20+12)[*28*]
Gnolls (1d20+5)[*16*]

In round 0, Turi and Vershab can act. After that it will be the gnolls' turn, and then round 1 will begin for the party in any order.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi snorts quietly, and closes his eyes.  With a brief effort of recollection, he _vanishes,_ and begins pacing up the nearest dune to lie in wait.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 0*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

Vanish, 1 of 2.  Move to AD/10

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 0, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor

"How very predictable," mutters Vershab as he invokes some arcane power and flicks a bit of ash out of his spell components pouch. In response a massive storm of dust and ash swirls up from the desert between the party and the majority of the gnoll slavers. "That should give us time to handle this more on our terms. The ash will prevent them from seeing us and the falling cinders will slow them down. The storm will last nearly one minute. I recommend we handle the gnoll woman and her hyenas first. Then, as individuals leave the cloud we can address them accordingly," he says to his allies as he steps back a bit.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab takes a 5-ft step to *AK8* and casts Ash Storm, centered at intersection *Z-AA/17-18* (the effect lasts 8 rounds). This should severely hinder the approaching gnome slavers, their hyenas, and give the party time to handle individual enemies as they approach. By my estimates this should have G1 barely out of the storm, most of the hyenas on the outskirts, but due to the storm's height (20 ft) block sight to anything on the opposite side of the map.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Yeeharghun had come with more slavers than she had anticipated - irritatingly, more than Vlarga could confidently handle on her own.  Either there was something important about this exchange or, more likely, Fort Fang had bodies to spare and valuable merchandise to guard.  Whatever the reason, those numbers helped discretion best valor. They were upwind from her, so Vlarga  and Hlasho could probably slip away unnoticed.  A disappointing turn of events, but better to let this go than get killed - or worse - _captured_.  Hlasho and her stayed low and she motioned for him to slowly creep away from the nearest hyena.

The bay of the distant hyena caused Hlashos ears to prick up.  _Well, this is unexpected,_  Vlarga grins to herself.  She couldnt hear what is said, but she didnt have to, Yeeharghun would try to add to his supply.  When the obviously magical storm appears, her toothy grin widened - these newcomers likely had some talent, and hopefully more than enough to level the field.  Enemy of my enemy she mutters hopefully as she rises from her crouch, falchion in hand.  

Stay, she sounds softly to her loyal friend before blitzing forward to strike at the nearest hyena with a migthy blow.  She is still far away, the rest of the combatants blurred by the desert heat, likely no one has even noticed her presence yet.  

But they will.

*Spoiler: Vlarga, round 0*
Show

Full: Charge/draw falchion: AN38 to AK33 and draw falchion

Falchion (power attack): (1d20+15)[*33*] Dam: (2d4+16)[*21*] (Confirm (18-20): (1d20+15)[*35*] extra dam: (2d4+16)[*21*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*32*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

Hlasho (AO-AP/38-39): Doing whatever he feels like

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vlarga takes the large hyena completely by surprise, and her perfect falchion swipe nearly severs a front leg. Blood pouring from the deadly wound, the beast collapses, barely a whimper left in its throat... Vlarga looks around. The outcropping of rocks to her left is just high enough to cut the line of sight to the oasis, but that means, in all likelihood, her action hasn't been noticed yet.

*Spoiler: terrain*
Show

Note: The darker, jagged areas on the map are rocks, between 3 and 6ft high, and that's all difficult terrain.


Meanwhile, Vershab's ash storm causes considerable confusion among the slavers. Several, including the one who challenged the group first, get lost in the whirling soot and call after their comrades. Bellowing in the gnoll language can be heard around the oasis area, and this seems to result in some semblance of organization. Two gnolls, weapons drawn, appear on the right side, peeking around the edge of the storm. 

And the hyenas, crossing the sand dunes at an impressive pace, all get close around the group. They don't attack yet, and instead seem to angle for cutting the group's avenues of retreat.

*Spoiler:  round 1*
Show


No attacks from the enemy this round, thanks to good tactics and good rolls. It's the group's turn for round 1, in any order.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Alghkohx Balor, the abyssal words activate the magic in her blood and she feels the power coursing through her veins.  It burns a bit, as her blood takes on aspects of that of higher demons.  Despite the mild pain, she does enjoy the strength.

She steps out from behind the rocks.  Vlarga is a hulking figure, atypically tall, even by gnoll standards. She is wearing sandy brown pants and a fine breast plate.  With the exception of black fur patched with brown and yellow, and several jagged black scars, her arms, head, and feet are bare.

Vlarga gazes into the storm, keeping her distance as she moves through the sand.  The gnolls had fallen  back - a strategic move.  Either Yeeharghun had gotten a _bit_ smarter, or someone else was in charge.  After a moment of internal debate, she begrudgingly assumes the former is true.  At Fort Fang, strength granted the ascent to power, but it was wits that kept you there.  It has been years, and she too has certainly changed.  

She flourishes her falchion idly a moment.  Rushing in there would be folly.  Looking toward the strangers, she believes them allies, but she was not so fool-hardy to think that _they_ would believe that.  At least not without proof.  _Keep the guard up, and wait for the chance to make proof._

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 1*
Show


Standard:  Cast Bulls Strength
Move: AL33 - AM27
Swift:  Brood

Hlasho (AO-AP/38-39): Doing whatever he feels like


*Spoiler: Vlarga statblock*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP* 100/100, *DR* 1/-, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 23, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 11, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +15/+7 (2d4+19, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str (22) 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 21/21, Spells: 1st 2/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition* Bull's strength (79/80 rounds remaining)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Fly (5 minute duration)

"Mind the flanks. I'll soon be in the air for safety. Once clear I will enlarge Lehasti and begin working on keeping the fight where we want it," says Vershab as he whips out and activates a wand from the magical quiver he wears. "Heads up - there is an enlarged gnoll with what looks like a dire hyena to our south. I think the gnoll just killed another hyena, though...I'm not sure if it is friend or foe. Perhaps best to keep clear of it until it forces the issue...?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Using his Efficient Quiver Vershab draws his wand of Fly (move action) (as if drawing an arrow - generally a free action as part of firing a bow) and activates it on himself (standard action, using one charge of the six currently in it), and then takes a move action to fly straight up sixty feet.

----------


## Farmerbink

Smiling (though not visibly), Turi prowls forward over the dunes.  Masked by magic of several varieties and the ensuing storm, he draws his blades in anticipation.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

Move to Z/8 (plus or minus 5 or 10', to pace the two Gnolls that presumably don't know where he or how to locate him)- The intention is to start next round in position to full-attack from invisibility.  The rules don't precisely account for moving while they do, but I think it would be pretty easy in anything like real life.

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin and Lehasti's eyes meet, in a shared moment of grim resolve. The young cleric rests a hand on his paladin mentor, and prayerfully intones, "Blessed Dawnflower, let your glory burn bright through your servant!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast _Heroism_ on Lehasti: 60 minute duration
Move: Ready sword/shield (if req'd).

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None 



Lehasti, meanwhile, lifts her palms to the sun, praying silently to her deity. After a moment, the sheen from the fine layer of sand and sweat on her skin seems to dullen, as the skin itself takes on a hardened, weathered look.

Gripping her falchion, the paladin steps decisively around Vershab, placing herself squarely between him and the nearest of the flanking hyenas.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Dex check for falchion: (1d20+1)[*9*]

Standard: cast Ironskin on self, 8 minute duration.
Move: ready Falchion, step to AL9 to protect Vershab from the nearby hyena.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 83/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 15, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1 (Divine Bond)*  +19 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +16 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +16 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Heroism (morale): +2 atk, saves, skills, 600 rds
Ironskin (enhancement): +4 (net +3) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit. 80 rds

----------


## Gwynfrid

More yelling in gnoll is heard from behind the whirlwind of soot, and soon, more slavers come into view, some holding whips and scimitars, other with shortbows, moving unhurriedly towards the group, certain that they are in the strength of numbers. A couple of them stop, grasp some sort of grisly amulet hanging from their necks, and utter an incomprehensible incantation, each pointing at a different hyena. Meanwhile, the beasts complete their encirclement, cutting off the group from the direction they came from. One of them, running from the west at full speed, jumps on board the phantomatic chariot, to land right at Turi's feet. The young priest notices that the animal's bared fangs are dripping with a very unnatural-looking yellowish liquid.

Another one moves to approach from the northern side, but stops in its tracks, a fews steps away from Turi. Its sniffs, then laughs, or is it a snicker? Anyway, the rogue finds it a particularly unnerving sound, even more so when the other hyenas join the chorus.

Meanwhile, whether by sheer luck or by clever design, none of the gnolls seems to have noticed Vlarga yet...

*Spoiler: round 2*
Show

Gnolls #4 and 5 stopped briefly to cast spells, the others moved in. Hyenas #4 and 5 have some yellow liquid dripping from their maws. Hyena #5 made a double move but couldn't attack Azkin yet.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi only barely has time to note the hyena's odd, puss-covered fangs as he quickly applies a few slathers of poison to his blades.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

As discussed, round 1 was actually applying blue whinnis poison.  Round 2 will also be doing that, to the other kukri.  (1d100)[*54*] (greater than 5 means no exposure) (1d20+8)[*22*] fort vs dc 14 if exposed

Repeated for round 2: (1d100)[*35*] (greater than 5 means no exposure) (1d20+8)[*11*] fort vs dc 14 if exposed

Move to AF/8: (1d20+36)[*42*] stealth

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin backpedals from the hyena before him, eyeing the yellow liquid dripping from its fangs with evident distaste. "Everlight protect your faithful..." he murmurs prayerfully, resting a hand on Lehasti's shoulder.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to AK8
Cast Protection from Evil on Lehasti

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None 



Noting Vershab's feet beginning to rise from the sand beneath them both, Lehasti turns to face the bulk of the approaching foes. Taking note of the yellow slime, her upper lip curls in disgust. Stepping decisively toward it, she levels a broad sweep of her falchion toward it.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to AJ8 (where Azkin was)
Power Attack!

Attack: (1d20+14)[*18*]; CC for x2 on 32+: (1d20+14)[*29*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*21*]; crit dmg (2d4+17)[*24*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 24, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 16, *Ref* 10, *Will* 12, *CMB* +15, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +17 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +15 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +15 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Heroism (morale): +2 atk, saves, skills, 599 rds
Ironskin (enhancement): +4 (net +3) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit. 79 rds
PfE: +2 (deflection) AC, +2 (resistance, net +1) vs evil, 60 rds

----------


## SanguinePenguin

"Sukar rax," Vlarga incants the abyssal invoking the magic of her blood.  She shifts her footing into a predatory sprinters crouch - then shes off.

"YEEHARGHUN!!!!!" Vlarga bellows at the top of her lungs.  Her challenge, though distant, is loud enough to draw attention even from that far.  Those who spare a glance see another gnoll charging at them from very far away. A mere second later though, what was barely a speck on the horizon is now a daunting juggernaut running with such celerity that it is clear the gnoll - or demon perhaps, as the features grow clearer - will arrive imminently. 

Fifteen feet in height and coated in corded muscles nearly bursting through the skin, the beastial humanoid is clearly powerful.  Her furry arms end in vicious uneven claws designed for tearing more than slicing.  Her teeth are a demonic bastardization of the standard issue hyena-like teeth made for crushing - crooked, serrated in places, with the intermittent protrusion of a dagger-like tip.  Her eyes are solid orbs of a sickly eerie violet, almost black that seem to deplete the light around them.  Her thigh muscles can be seen bulging through her tight-fitting cloth pants.  A fine breastplate covers her torso, but the rest of her is bare.  Despite her bulk and ludicrous speed, the monster moves deftly across the sands, with her ten foot blade trailing behind her in an underhand grip.  She ignores Lehasti, Azkin, and the flying Vershab, instead stopping abruptly between them and the gnolls, kicking up a storm of sand, and swinging her falchion in an upward arc that looks intended to launch the hyena into orbit.

Facing away from the party, her voice booms again, but now much deeper than her previous cry, and she was hardly shrill before, "Ahhh, Yeeharghun.  It will be good to end you," the words are followed with a series of sounds akin to the gnoll and hyena laughter, but about four octaves deeper.

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 2*
Show

Opting for a probably foolish strategy just to enter the fight sooner.  It's been two months in the making. :P

Swift:  Cheetah's Sprint
Full:  Charge H4
- Move: AM27 - AF-AG/8-9
- Free: Enter rage during charge 
- Attack: Falchion: (1d20+19)[*22*] Dam: (2d6+23)[*31*] (Confirm (18-20): (1d20+19)[*24*] extra dam: (2d6+23)[*25*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*23*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

*Spoiler: AoO (if needed)*
Show

Falchion: (1d20+14)[*28*] Dam: (2d6+23)[*31*] (Confirm (18-20): (1d20+14)[*19*] extra dam: (2d6+23)[*30*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*30*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 


Hlasho (AO-AP/38-39): Doing whatever he feels like 

*Spoiler: Vlarga statblock*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (124)/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 17, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +15/+15 (2d6+17 / 2d6+17, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +17/+9 (2d6+23, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc, -2 charge)
*Abilities* Str 28 (18), Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16  
Bloodrage 20/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
Bull's strength (78/80 rounds remaining)
Charge: 1 round remaining -2 AC

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Fly (5 minute duration)

"Lehasti, I will enlarge you in a moment, but first I need some distance from these would-be slavers. In the meantime, I will continue to try and hinder as many as I can..." Vershab says as he floats into the air, rising above the battlefield and positioning himself above the phantom chariot and the other riders. He notes the charging gnoll with some concern until it's clear that the monster isn't after his allies, but instead seems to be attacking the other gnolls. "Interesting..." he mutters before flicking his wrist in an almost contemptuous gesture at three of the gnolls coming out of the dust storm. As glittering motes of dust fall into their faces he continues to scan the area for more threats...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Fly Check, DC 20: (1d20+16)[*20*]

If he passes, fly straight up thirty feet (at half speed). If he fails, he will fly up and away from the party at a 45-degree angle and end up at *AO/13*.

Then he casts Glitterdust, centered at *Y-Z/8-9* so that it will hit G3, G4, and G5. Each of those gnolls need to roll DC 18 Will saves or be blinded for eight rounds.




> *Blinded*
> The creature cannot see. It takes a 2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a 4 penalty on most Strength and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone. Characters who remain blinded for a long time grow accustomed to these drawbacks and can overcome some of them.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Just as the hyena narrowly dodges Lehasti's swipe, a shower of fine, blinking grains of sand falls over a group of gnolls at Vershab's command. Two of them shake their heads and manage to get the sand of out their eyes, while the third one, disoriented, loses a step.

One of the gnolls in the pack seems to be giving the orders, still in a language that's foreign to the party, but the intent becomes clear when some of his underlings drop their scimitars and take out shortbows instead. "Take the caster down!" The gnolls appear to take particular delight in the order, and one of them snarls in the common tongue: "Humaaans!" as he lets an arrow loose at Vershab.

That's when a towering whirlwind of sand, gnollish power, abyssal claws and giant falchion suddenly rushes into view, coming out of nowhere - at least, that's the impression Vlarga leaves on the shocked slaver team. Her target, a hyena, takes a massive blow to the back before it has any time to react. Still, it moves in to retaliate, but only at her master's order, and with an apparent degree of hesitation.

"YOU! WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE!" The commanding gnoll bellows in fury. He recovers from the surprise quickly, though. "So you liked the ass-whipping I gave last time and you decided to come for more! My pleasure!" He barks more orders, some in gnoll, some sounding more like the hyena's laughter. "Out of my way, Yenk-Org!" The hyena in front of him moves in a circle to attack Vlarga from behind, while the blinded gnoll hesitantly steps away, and it is a rabid-looking Yeeharghun who charges madly at his enlarged enemy, oblivious of the massive blow he receives from her on the way, and all the gnolls and hyenas take it as their clue to jump the party all at once!

One of them stumbles into the invisible Turi, and falls, losing all momentum. He still manages to land a powerful blow at the giant gnoll's ankle. Varlga also takes a hard hit from Yeeharghun, and painfully discovers that the hyenas' dripping mouths exude acid as she gets bitten twice - or she would, if her abyssal nature didn't protect her from it. On the other side of the battlefield, another of the hyenas also takes a bite out of Lehasti, who falls on her back under the weight of the large beast's charge, while Vershab suffers two arrow strikes.

*Spoiler: round 3*
Show


Gnoll #1 moves out of the cloud and draws a bow

Gnoll #2 double moves around the cloud of ashes

Gnoll #3 is blind, just manages to step out of the line of charge of his boss. At the end of her turn, new save vs blinded effect DC18 (1d20+3)[*5*]

Gnoll #4 charges at Vlarga but hits Turi on the way. I'll rule that both of them will roll an opposed Reflex save, the loser falling prone. The gnoll will try to hit Vlarga even from the ground.
Turi's Reflex (1d20+6)[*17*]
Gnoll's Reflex (1d20+6)[*10*] (includes -2 penalty since he's the surprised one here) - he falls!
Gnoll's scimitar attack on Vlarga (loses the benefit but not the AC penalty from the charge, add a -4 if prone)  (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (1d8+5)[*10*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*23*] cd (1d8+5)[*7*] - crit, even with the prone penalty!

Gnoll #5 takes out a composite shortbow and fires at Vershab (includes favored enemy bonus) (1d20+12)[*24*] damage (1d6+6)[*10*] cc(32) (1d20+12)[*18*] cd (2d6+12)[*14*] - hit

Gnoll #6 takes out a composite shortbow and fires at Vershab (includes favored enemy bonus) (1d20+12)[*30*] damage (1d6+6)[*8*] cc(32) (1d20+12)[*21*] cd (2d6+12)[*23*] - hit

Gnoll #7 (Yeeharghun, now marked with a Y on the map) rages and charges at Vlarga (1d20+18)[*21*] damage (1d8+13)[*20*] cc(36+) (1d20+18)[*24*] cd (1d8+13)[*14*] - hit

Hyena #1 attacks Lehasti (includes favored enemy bonus) (1d20+9)[*16*] damage (1d6+5)[*9*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*23*] cd (1d6+5)[*8*] and trip (1d20+9)[*19*] - miss

Hyena #2 is dead (killed by Vlarga, was left on the map in earlier rounds by mistake)

Hyena #3 attacks Azkin (includes favored enemy bonus) (1d20+9)[*10*] damage (1d6+5)[*9*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*27*] cd (1d6+5)[*8*] and trip (1d20+9)[*11*] - miss

Hyena #4 attacks Vlarga (1d20+7)[*26*] damage (1d6+3)[*9*] +(1d4)[*1*] acid cc(27) (1d20+7)[*23*] cd (1d6+3)[*6*] and trip (1d20+7)[*24*] - hit (I forgot the shaken effect, but still a hit) but fails to trip

Hyena #5 attacks Lehasti (includes favored enemy bonus) (1d20+9)[*29*] damage (1d6+5)[*11*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*19*] cd (1d6+5)[*7*] and trip (1d20+9)[*29*] - hit, and trip!

Hyena #6 attacks Vlarga (1d20+7)[*17*] damage (1d6+3)[*4*] +(1d4)[*2*] acid cc(27) (1d20+7)[*26*] cd (1d6+3)[*9*] and trip (1d20+7)[*8*] - hit

Hyena #7 runs around and attacks Vlarga, flanking bonus included (1d20+9)[*11*] damage (1d6+3)[*8*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*15*] cd (1d6+3)[*4*] and trip (1d20+9)[*12*] - miss

Vlarga takes 17+20+10+6 = 53  46 damage (reduced by the combination of DR and acid resistance), and the acid effect lasts into next round 
Vershab takes 10+8 = 18 damage
Lehasti takes 11 damage and is prone

Damage taken by enemy so far
Hyena #4: 31
Yeeharghun: 31

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 39/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Fly (5 minute duration)

"Well, they're not completely inept," grunts Vershab as he adjust from the painful arrow strikes. "I still have no interest in playing their games, however. One moment more, friends!" he says as he flies off in one direction while invoking more magic to disappear from sight.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Cast Vanish and then fly to *AC/7*, still thirty feet up in the air.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga does her best to ignore the wounds, but two of them are pretty nasty injuries.  Fortunately, the acid feels more like a soothing balm on her nascent wounds thanks to her abyss-tainted flesh.  She backs away into a more strategic position and lets her long arms and blade to keep her enemies on edge.

Yeeharghun!  You still yip like a monkey foraging for fruit!  The insult was a bit pupish (despite her harrowing bass), but iconically gnoll.  Whip me?  Oh, you mean you AND your brother?  Or do you mean when I was but a pup?  Your underling hits much harder than you!  She gives yet another iconically gnoll insult, more mature this time.  A feint precedes two powerful strikes from the blade chopping the wood that is Yeeharghun. 

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 3*
Show

5 ft step to:  AG-AH/7-8
Full Attack:
Falchion: (1d20+17)[*18*] Dam: (2d6+23)[*27*] (Confirm (35+): (1d20+17)[*27*] extra dam: (2d6+23)[*27*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*18*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 
Falchion: (1d20+9)[*27*] Dam: (2d6+23)[*27*] (Confirm (27+): (1d20+9)[*22*] extra dam: (2d6+23)[*34*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*23*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

*Spoiler: AoO (if needed)*
Show

Falchion: (1d20+14)[*21*] Dam: (2d6+23)[*28*] (Confirm (32+): (1d20+14)[*28*] extra dam: (2d6+23)[*30*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*30*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis)  


Hlasho: Doing whatever he feels like, probably slowly wandering a bit closer to combat out of curiousity 
Move: AO-AP/38-39 -> AO-AP/30-31

*Spoiler: Vlarga statblock*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (78/124) 54/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 19, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +15/+15 (2d6+17 / 2d6+17, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +17/+9 (2d6+23, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 28 (18), Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16  
Bloodrage 19/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
Bull's strength (77/80 rounds remaining)

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi grunts, only narrowly avoiding the feet of _so many Gnolls.  Where in the nine hells did_ that_ come from!?_ he wonders, almost aloud.  Scrambling to the side, he manages to keep his footing as another Gnoll trips, and he decides the time has come to make his play.  

"You really deserve worse than this," he mutters irritably, as his blade appears deeply embedded into the prone Gnoll.  His other blade slices at the nearest hyena before he savagely attacks the prone enemy once more.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 73/73, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 11, *Will* 6, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

5-foot step to AD/7

Attack the prone Gnoll in AE/8: 
(1d20+11)[*17*] should be versus flat-footed, and with a penalty to AC from him being prone?
(d120+11)[*19*] crit confirmation (31+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*11*] sneak stab
A hit applies Blue Whinnis poison: DC 14 or 1 con damage.  If he fails this save, he makes another next round with falling unconscious the penalty for failure.

Assuming that's a hit (I would think anything but a 1 will likely do it), attack the hyena in AE/7 with offhand:
(1d20+13)[*16*] attack includes flanking, but not any invisibility-related shenanigans
(d120+13)[*104*] crit confirmation (31+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*8*] damage
(1d4+7)[*10*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*16*] sneak stab
Again, a hit applies Blue Whinnis poison: DC 14 or 1 con damage.  If he fails this save, he makes another next round with falling unconscious the penalty for failure.

Iterative attack: if I can tell anything useful about poison saving throws, attack the one who passed theirs.  If I can't, attack the hyena:
(1d20+6)[*23*] (does not include flanking if attack is vs hyena)
(1d20+6)[*13*] CC (24+)
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage (+1 if vs hyena)
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus (+1 if vs hyena)
if vs hyena: (4d8)[*17*] sneak stab

If an AOO happens, for any reason, Turi will use it to trip the target (forgoing AoOs against Hyenas): rolled in OOC: *37.*  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## JWallyR

Snarling her pain and frustration, Lehasti lashes out viciously at the hyena with the acid drool.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

FRA H5 with Power Attack. *Attacks do not include flanking* though it looks that Vlarga should provide it.

Attack H1 if H5 dies before the second, or if for some reason there are no hostiles adjacent, Move action to stand.

Attack 1: (1d20+10)[*28*]; CC (1d20+10)[*29*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (2d4+17)[*24*] slashing; additional (2d4+17)[*21*] on crit

Attack 2: (1d20+5)[*18*]; CC (1d20+5)[*24*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (2d4+17)[*23*] slashing; additional (2d4+17)[*22*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+10)[*23*]; CC (1d20+10)[*22*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (2d4+17)[*20*] slashing; additional (2d4+17)[*21*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 87/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 16, *Ref* 10, *Will* 12, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +13 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +11 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +11 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Heroism (morale): +2 atk, saves, skills, 599 rds
Ironskin (enhancement): +4 (net +3) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit. 79 rds
PfE: +2 (deflection) AC, +2 (resistance, net +1) vs evil, 60 rds
Prone: -4 atk, -4 AC vs melee 



Meanwhile, Azkin sweeps his scimitar toward the hyena before him, his flank still guarded by his prone mistress.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack: (1d20+6)[*26*], CC: (1d20+6)[*19*] for x2 on 24+
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*] slashing, crit: (1d6+2)[*8*]

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+6)[*17*], CC: (1d20+6)[*12*] for x2 on 24+
Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*] slashing, crit: (1d6+2)[*3*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab's disapperance from the battlefield prompts the gnoll bowmen to scan the skies for any hint of his presence, arrows knocked at the ready should he reappear. In contrast, Turi regains visibility: The snarling hyena dodges his attack, but he savages the gnoll underfoot, who hisses in pain as he realizes some poison entered his veins. Wary of Vlarga's enormous weapon weaving over his head, dripping with blood, he stays low, but manages to trip Turi with his whip while his own hyena, its fangs still covered in yellow acid, takes advantage of his precarious position to bite him. In the corner of his eye, the young fighter notices another gnoll, panting with exertion after running around the ash cloud to come after him...

For her part, Lehasti doesn't bother to stand back up before she makes a vicious horizontal swipe at the hyena that took her to the ground: Its two front legs severed cleanly, the animal falls, lifeless, on the blood-covered phantom chariot floor. Taking advantage of his higher position, Azkin hits the hyena in front of him hard, but the snarling beast, undeterred, jumps at him, a move the young priest parries with a well-placed kick.

Vlarga hastily moves out of the murderous circle of opponents and her first strike is wide as she does so, but the follow-up, more carefully adjusted, hits Yeeharghun right in the chest, a wound that would have finished many a lesser warrior. 

"My brother? You mean Yorh-Krang? He told me I had been too easy on you last time... Hey, that's a good idea, he'll love having you in chains to serve him for the rest of your days! A little brotherly gift, will be your sorry ass!"  Even dwarfed by the abyss-powered Vlarga, the blood-covered gnoll taskmaster is a fearsome adversary. Gleaming scimitar in one hand, flaming whip in the other, he launches himself after her, helped by one harrassing hyena on each side!

*Spoiler: round 4*
Show



Gnoll #1 tries to figure out where Vershab is and readies an attack

Gnoll #2 double moves to flank Turi

Gnoll #3 is blind, randomly wanders to W7. At the end of her turn, new save vs blinded effect DC18 (1d20+3)[*8*]

Gnoll #4 takes 2 poisoned hits DC14 (1d20+10)[*19*] and (1d20+10)[*18*] - saved
He attacks from the ground, 2 trip attempts with whip. Since he's prone already, he isn't worried about failing by 10 or more.
(1d20+8)[*25*] and (1d20+3)[*12*] includes favored enemy bonus and prone penalty - Turi falls

Gnoll #5 tries to figure out where Vershab is and readies an attack

Gnoll #6 tries to figure out where Vershab is and readies an attack

Yeerhaghun: 5-ft step and full attack with both flaming scorpion whip and keen scimitar against Vlarga 
Scimitar attack #1 (1d20+14)[*18*] damage (1d8+13)[*19*] cc(29+) (1d20+14)[*29*] cd (1d8+13)[*18*] - miss
Scimitar attack #2 (1d20+9)[*14*] damage (1d8+13)[*17*] cc(24+) (1d20+9)[*17*] cd (1d8+13)[*20*] - miss
Flaming scorpion whip attack (1d20+14)[*26*] damage (1d8+10)[*11*] + (1d6)[*1*] fire cc(34+) (1d20+14)[*32*] cd (1d8+10)[*18*] - hit

Hyena #1 attacks Lehasti (includes favored enemy bonus) (1d20+9)[*24*] damage (1d6+5)[*9*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*25*] cd (1d6+5)[*8*] - hit

Hyena #3 attacks Azkin (includes favored enemy bonus) (1d20+9)[*17*] damage (1d6+5)[*6*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*29*] cd (1d6+5)[*7*] and trip (1d20+9)[*29*] - miss

Hyena #4 attacks Turi (includes favored enemy bonus) (1d20+9)[*23*] damage (1d6+5)[*9*] +(1d4)[*4*] acid cc(29) (1d20+9)[*10*] cd (1d6+5)[*11*] and trip (1d20+9)[*16*] - hit

Hyena #6 5-ft step, attacks Vlarga (1d20+7)[*15*] damage (1d6+3)[*8*] cc(27) (1d20+7)[*22*] cd (1d6+3)[*7*] and trip (1d20+7)[*14*] - miss

Hyena #7 5-ft step, attacks Vlarga (flanking) (1d20+9)[*19*] damage (1d6+3)[*5*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*21*] cd (1d6+3)[*9*] and trip (1d20+9)[*21*] - hit, not tripped

Ongoing acid damage for Vlarga this round (2d4-5)[*-1*] and the effect ends - no damage

Damage taken by the group this round:
Vlarga: 11-1+5-1=14 (no fire damage, and DR 1/-)
Lehasti: 9
Turi: 9+4

Damage taken by enemy so far:
Gnoll #4: 10+11+10=31
Hyena #2: dead
Hyena #3: 15
Hyena #4: 31
Hyena #5: dead
Yeeharghun: 31+61=92

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 39/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Fly (5 minute duration)

"I _must_ get around to researching a better invisibility mechanic..." mutters Vershab as he flies to another side of the Ash Storm. As he reappears and casts Glitterdust again he calls, "Lehasti! I need you in a better position to take advantage of my spell! See what the gnoll is doing? I recommend you do like that! Stand up and get in the middle of things! You're not useful fighting from your back!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab flies to *AI/16* and then casts Glitterdust, centered at *AE-AF/7-8* so that it will hit Y, G4, and H6. Each of these enemies need to roll DC 18 Will saves or be blinded for eight rounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Another cloud of fine, sparkling sand grains erupts in the middle of the fray! 

*Spoiler*
Show

Centered on AE-AF/7-8, the 10-ft radius Glitterdust covers the following squares: AE6, AF6, AD7 through AG7, AD8 through AG8, AE, AF9

Will saves DC18:
H4 (1d20+3)[*6*]
Turi (1d20+6)[*20*]
H6 (1d20+3)[*8*]
Vlarga  (1d20+5)[*8*]
G4 (1d20+3)[*18*]
Yeeharghun (1d20+9)[*21*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga is surprised when Turi popped out of nowhere abruptly.  It is a blessing, since she thought she may had misjudged their odds.  Still, the battle is not going well, and, despite Vlarga narrowly avoiding most of his attacks, Yeeharghun is to blame.  He is, as he always was, a monolithic force in the battlefield - quite similar to Vlarga herself in that regard.  Removing him soon is the key to victory.  

"Ah, Yorh-Krang... maybe I should get a courier to deliver him your corpse.  Or maybe just the head.  No... sending him the most useless part of you would be an insult!  Maybe everything but the head!"  Vlarga shifts her position back again, then drives a quick series of swings at Yeeharghun from her massive blade.

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 4*
Show

5 ft step to:  AH-AI/6-7
Full Attack (Yeeharghun):
Falchion: (1d20+17)[*32*] Dam: (2d6+23)[*31*] (Confirm (35+): (1d20+17)[*37*] extra dam: (2d6+23)[*30*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*22*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 
Falchion: (1d20+9)[*12*] Dam: (2d6+23)[*34*] (Confirm (27+): (1d20+9)[*26*] extra dam: (2d6+23)[*33*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*15*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

*Spoiler: AoO (if needed)*
Show

Falchion: (1d20+14)[*19*] Dam: (2d6+23)[*28*] (Confirm (32+): (1d20+14)[*21*] extra dam: (2d6+23)[*32*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*32*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis)  


Hlasho: Doing whatever he feels like, probably slowly wandering a bit closer to combat out of curiousity 

*Spoiler: Vlarga statblock*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (68/124) 44/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 19, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +15/+15 (2d6+17 / 2d6+17, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +17/+9 (2d6+23, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 28 (18), Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16  
Bloodrage 18/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
Darkvision 60 ft
(Improved) uncanny dodge - never flat-footed, never lose dex bonus to AC, unflankable, 
Blood sanctuary - +2 to save against Vershab "accidents"
DR 1/-
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, 10ft reach
Bull's strength (76/80 rounds remaining)

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin backpedals from the hyena most directly assaulting him, and after a quick scan of the remainder of the battlefield, hastily offers a prayer, calling, "Everlight! Bolster your faithful!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to AJ9 to avoid AoOs
Standard: cast Prayer

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prayer: +1 (luck) atk/dmg/saves/skills, 6 rds 



Lehasti glares, slack-jawed, at the once-again-visible arcanist, and she opens her mouth as though to speak. Thinking better of whatever she had in mind, she merely releases a roar of righteous rage at the filthy canines before her, sweeping her blade at the nearest ones!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: LoH self for (4d6)[*16*] healing.
Full-Round Power Attack, first on H7 (or depending on order of turns, another flanked hyena) until/unless it dies. *Flanking not included*, though probably applicable.

Attack 1: (1d20+11)[*19*], CC for x2 on 29+: (1d20+11)[*30*]
Damage: (2d4+18)[*26*] slashing, plus (2d4+18)[*26*] on crit

Attack 2: (1d20+6)[*21*], CC for x2 on 24+: (1d20+6)[*21*]
Damage: (2d4+18)[*24*] slashing, plus (2d4+18)[*21*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+11)[*27*], CC for x2 on 29+: (1d20+11)[*12*]
Damage: (2d4+18)[*22*] slashing, plus (2d4+18)[*22*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 94/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 11, *Will* 13, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +12 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +12 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Heroism (morale): +2 atk, saves, skills, 598 rds
Ironskin (enhancement): +4 (net +3) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit. 78 rds
PfE: +2 (deflection) AC, +2 (resistance, net +1) vs evil, 59 rds
Prayer: +1 (luck) atk/dmg/saves/skills, 6 rds
Prone: -4 atk, -4 AC vs melee

----------


## Farmerbink

Laying on his back in the sand, Turi groans irritably.  "I told you you deserved worse!"  He scrambles to his feet, spraying sand all over the place and steps away from the precarious position.

Turning his attention to the late approach, he deftly sweeps his offhand in a distracting gesture before lashing out with the kukri to hook an ankle.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 4*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 75/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *17* (mistmail is fog), *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

Move action to rise.  
5-foot step to Ad/6
Standard action to try to trip G2: (1d20+17)[*28*]

When he (almost certainly falls), he prompts an AOO by standing to rise, repeat the action.  If he prompts an AoO by trying to trip me, shank him because Turi has greater trip.  He'll use this one to shank, and won't be able to AoO if he tries to stand.  (gotta get combat reflexes next level)

(1d20)[*16*] (+17 trip, +13 shank)

(1d20+13)[*16*]CC (31+, x2) 
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage (+1 if flanking becomes applicable)
(1d4+6)[*10*] crit bonus (+1 if flanking becomes applicable)
(4d8)[*16*] in case summons or whatever provide flanking
If sneak stab applies, apply debilitating injury to reduce G2's attack by 2 (vs me by 4).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Being threatened in the shadow of a monster gnoll isn't something this hyena is used to, and Lehasti's two attacks down the rabid animal. Vlarga lands a massive blow on Yeeharghun, but this only seems to make the slave master's fury rise further, in spite of his multiple wounds. 

"In CHAINS, I said! But with a missing piece or two! Nothing useful of course, dear Yorh-Krang will want you able to work! Your ears, or your nose maybe..." He lashes out at full force with his frightful weapons, but even in his rage, there is a degree of control in his blows: He clearly wants Vlarga captured, but not dead. He's also in control of his underlings, barking insults and orders when he sees Vershab reappear!

Meanwhile, Turi deftly sidesteps the gnolls' attacks as he rises, and immediately sends one of them tumbling, quickly following up with a kukri to the back. Azkin's invocation of the Everlight washes over the battlefield, bolstering friends and hampering foes. Still, awed by their leader's example, the gnolls press on, and so do their animal allies, even those blinded by Vershab's spell, who both go after Turi. Guided by their boss, the archers move so they can get the caster back in their sights and fire more arrows at him... 

*Spoiler: round 5*
Show


As usual, I'll assess the round using the order of the PC's actions that's most favorable to them. This means that Vlarga steps away before the Glitterdust goes off, so she isn't blinded. However, the Prayer spell affecting everyone will only work starting in round 5, because, well, things are complicated enough as they are. Please all remember to apply the effect in your rolls, unless you have another luck bonus in play already, in which case Prayer doesn't stack.

Gnoll #1 moves and fires an arrow at Vershab (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+11)[*14*] damage (1d6+5)[*9*] cc(31) (1d20+11)[*26*] cd (2d6+12)[*21*] - miss

Gnoll #2 stands up and attacks Turi with his scimitar (includes flanking, favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+14)[*33*] damage (1d8+5)[*13*] cc(32) (1d20+14)[*31*] cd (1d8+5)[*9*] - crit!

Gnoll #3 is blind, and just steps out of the way. At the end of her turn, new save vs blinded effect DC18 (1d20+3)[*4*] - still blind

Gnoll #4 stands up, makes a 5-ft step and goes after Turi, (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+12)[*19*] damage (1d8+5)[*12*] cc(30) (1d20+12)[*20*] cd (1d8+5)[*13*] - miss

Gnoll #5 moves and fires an arrow at Vershab (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+11)[*31*] damage (1d6+5)[*9*] cc(31) (1d20+11)[*27*] cd (2d6+12)[*14*] - crit!

Gnoll #6 double moves

Yeerhaghun: 5-ft step and full attack with both flaming scorpion whip and keen scimitar against Vlarga (includes luck penalty)
Scimitar attack #1 (1d20+13)[*18*] damage (1d8+12)[*14*] cc(28+)  (1d20+13)[*22*] cd (1d8+12)[*13*] - miss
Scimitar attack #2 (1d20+13)[*33*] damage (1d8+12)[*16*] cc(28+)  (1d20+13)[*20*] cd (1d8+12)[*14*] - crit!
Flaming scorpion whip attack (1d20+13)[*30*] damage (1d8+9)[*12*] + (1d6)[*3*] fire cc(33+) (1d20+13)[*20*] damage (1d8+9)[*13*] - hit

Hyena #1 attacks Lehasti (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+8)[*28*] damage (1d6+4)[*5*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*27*] cd (1d6+4)[*10*] and trip (1d20+8)[*27*] - crit plus successful trip!

Hyena #2 is dead (killed by Vlarga, was left on the map in earlier rounds by mistake)

Hyena #3 moves and attacks Azkin (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+8)[*26*] damage (1d6+4)[*9*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*15*] cd (1d6+4)[*10*] and trip (1d20+8)[*10*] - hit, but no trip
(Note Azkin no longer benefits from higher ground agaisnt this hyena)

Hyena #4 has scent, so its attacks Turi with 50% miss chance (1d100)[*20*] (51+ succeeds) (includes flanking, favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+10)[*15*] damage (1d6+4)[*10*] +(1d4)[*1*] acid cc(30) (1d20+10)[*28*] cd (1d6+4)[*9*] and trip (1d20+10)[*16*] - miss

Hyena #5 is dead

Hyena #6 has scent, so its attacks Turi with 50% miss chance (1d100)[*91*] (51+ succeeds) (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+8)[*28*] damage (1d6+4)[*7*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*15*] cd (1d6+4)[*5*] and trip (1d20+8)[*16*] - hit, but no trip

Hyena #7 is dead (killed by Lehasti thanks to flanking)

Ongoing acid damage for Turi this round (1d4)[*4*] and the effect ends unless the hyena hits again

Turi takes 22+7+4=33 damage
Vershab takes 23 damage
Vlarga takes 30-1+12-1 (she resists the fire) = 40 damage
Lehasti takes 15 damage and is prone
Azkin takes 9 damage


Damage taken by enemy so far:
Gnoll #2: 10
Gnoll #4: 10+11+10=31
Hyena #2: dead
Hyena #3: 15
Hyena #4: 31
Hyena #5: dead
Hyena #7: dead
Yeeharghun: 31+61+31=123

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 16/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Fly (5 minute duration)

"Ugh!" grunts Vershab as another arrow pierces his defenses, the injury painful and distracting. With an angry expression he flicks his hands and utters another repetition of his spell before ducking into the Ash Storm to hide...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab casts Glitterdust, centered at *AC-AD/7-8* so that it will hit G2, G4, G5, and H6. Each of these enemies need to roll DC 18 Will saves or be blinded for eight rounds. He then flies to *Z16*, about 15 feet above the top of the sand dunes.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga takes another grieveous injury.  She knows she can't take any more of this punishment.  She looks to her blade and proclaims, "the problem... is this is too impersonal."  She drops her sword into the sands.  Vlarga flexes her massive claws, "ah, yeeees!  This is more like it!!!"  The monster booms with delight.  She shifts, placing her back to her newfound allies, and tears into Yeeharghun at a much more personal level.

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 5*
Show

Drop Falchion in AH7, which should up the median damage.

5 ft step to:  AH-AI/7-8
Full Attack (Yeeharghun):
L Claws: (1d20+16)[*24*] Dam: (2d6+18)[*22*] (Confirm (36): (1d20+16)[*29*] extra dam: (2d6+18)[*29*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+15)[*33*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 
R Claws: (1d20+16)[*17*] Dam: (2d6+18)[*25*] (Confirm (36): (1d20+16)[*26*] extra dam: (2d6+18)[*24*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+15)[*22*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

*Spoiler: AoO (if needed)*
Show

L Claws: (1d20+14)[*34*] Dam: (2d6+16)[*25*] (Confirm (34): (1d20+14)[*18*] extra dam: (2d6+16)[*21*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+15)[*27*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis)  


Hlasho: Doing whatever he feels like, probably slowly wandering a bit closer to combat out of curiousity 

*Spoiler: Vlarga statblock*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (28/124) 4/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 19, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +16/+16 (2d6+18 / 2d6+18, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +18/+10 (2d6+24, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 28 (18), Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16  
Bloodrage 17/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
Darkvision 60 ft
(Improved) uncanny dodge - never flat-footed, never lose dex bonus to AC, unflankable, 
Blood sanctuary - +2 to save against Vershab "accidents"
DR 1/-
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, 10ft reach
Bull's strength (75/80 rounds remaining)
Prayer (5/6 rounds remaining)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab goes back to the blinding magic well...

*Spoiler*
Show

I forgot to roll the saves for the already blinded hyenas at the end of their turn, let's do that first. Luck penalty for Prayer included below.

H4 (1d20+2)[*15*]
H6 (1d20+2)[*22*]

New saves for this round's Glitterdust
G2 (1d20+2)[*9*]
G4 (1d20+2)[*17*]
G5 (1d20+2)[*18*]
H6 (1d20+2)[*21*]

H6 is no longer blind, H4 is still blind, G2 and G4 are now blind.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi finds himself beset on all sides when suddenly many of his foes blink blindly in surprise.  He grins, crouching low to better set his feet.  In a (perhaps reckless) display of ruthlessness, he lashes out with both daggers repeatedly at anyone appearing to react slower than they were, deliberately lunging for the vitals wherever possible.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 5*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 42/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

So losing dex means that Turi can use sneak stabs all over the place.  First attack is to Gnoll 4:

(1d20+11)[*19*] attack
(1d20+11)[*28*] CC (29+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*11*] sneak stab
If hit, he takes -2 to all attacks for the round, increased to -4 vs me

second attack goes to Gnoll 4 again, if the first one _missed_, Hyena 4 otherwise:
(1d20+11)[*19*] attack
(1d20+11)[*17*] CC (29+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*7*] damage
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*21*] sneak stab
If hit, he takes -2 to all attacks for the round, increased to -4 vs me

third attack goes to G4 if missed twice, H4 if not yet struck, G2 if both have been struck:
(1d20+6)[*26*] attack
(1d20+6)[*26*] CC (25+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*28*] sneak stab
If hit, he takes -2 to all attacks for the round, increased to -4 vs me

If anyone trippable prompts an AoO, Turi will do so: (1d20+17)[*29*]

If anyone prompts an AoO that *can't* be tripped, or is already prone, attack:
(1d20+13)[*33*] shank
(1d20+13)[*17*] CC (31+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*7*] damage (increased by 1 if flanking somehow applies)
(1d4+6)[*10*] crit bonus (increased by 1 if flanking somehow applies)
(4d8)[*12*] sneak stab, if it applies
Apply penalty to attack

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti lashes out viciously at the hyena adjacent to the enlarged, apparently demonic gnoll that has, improbably, placed itself between her and the others of its kind, and in so doing has taken an unexpectedly high volume of punishment. "Azkin!" she barks between falchion swings, "See to this enemy of our enemy's wounds!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full-round Power attack on H1. Should it die Lehasti will cancel the FRA to stand, accepting an AoO if necessary.

Attack 1: (1d20+11)[*19*], CC for x2 on 29+: (1d20+11)[*26*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*22*] slashing plus (2d4+17)[*23*] on crit

Attack 2: (1d20+116)[*130*] Correct bonus is +6, for total of 20, CC for x2 on 24+: (1d20+6)[*10*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*20*] slashing plus (2d4+17)[*22*] on crit

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*31*], CC for x2 on 29+: (1d20+11)[*18*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*19*] slashing plus (2d4+17)[*22*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 79/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 11, *Will* 13, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +12 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +12 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Heroism (morale): +2 atk, saves, skills, 597 rds
Ironskin (enhancement): +4 (net +3) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit. 77 rds
PfE: +2 (deflection) AC, +2 (resistance, net +1) vs evil, 58 rds
Prayer: +1 (luck) atk/dmg/saves/skills, 5 rds
Prone: -4 atk, -4 AC vs melee 



Azkin sidles away from the hyena most directly beside him, and with a quickly murmured prayer, gingerly rests a hand on the creature's hip, briefly looking up at the newcomer to gauge her reaction...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to AI9 to avoid AoOs
Convert _Dispel Magic_ to _Cure Serious Wounds_ and deliver to Vlarga: (3d8+6)[*28*] healing.

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+7)[*9*], CC for x2 on 25+: (1d20+7)[*27*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*7*], add'l (1d6+3)[*8*] on crit


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 48/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prayer: +1 (luck) atk/dmg/saves/skills, 5 rds

----------


## Gwynfrid

"He's gone again!" The archers exclaim as Vershab takes refuge into the rolling cloud of ash.  "Who cares for this coward! There's a healer here, get him, you morons!" Yeeharghun retorts as the energy of the Dawnflower stanches his opponent's bleeding, before turning his attention to Vlarga again. 

"So you found some allies to make you last a little longer, didn't you, _brat_" That last word is spat, rather than uttered. The raging gnoll cheftain is forced to pause for a breath as he dodges a clumsy attack. "Well, thanks for the addition to our little flock, I hear the price for healers is up lately."

Even lying on the chariot's floor, Lehasti has some height advantage, that's just enough to catch the hyena below on the head, felling it. Meanwhile, on the other side of the battlefield, Turi unleashes a crimsom storm of flying kukris, leaving another hyena slaughtered in a sea of blood, and two gnolls grievously wounded. They lash out randomly with their scimitars and whips, in desperate attempts against an enemy they can no longer see.

Still, the battle is far from won yet. Yeeharghun, intent at finishing Vlarga, launches a series of vicious blows, while the archers concentrate their fire on the young servant of Sarenrae...

*Spoiler: round 6*
Show


Gnoll #1 fires 2 arrows at Azkin (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) 
Arrow #1 (1d20+11)[*13*] damage (1d6+5)[*11*] cc(31) (1d20+11)[*28*] cd (2d6+12)[*21*] - miss
Arrow #2 (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d6+5)[*6*] cc(26) (1d20+6)[*14*] cd (2d6+12)[*19*] - hit

Gnoll #2 is blind, but attacks Turi with 50% miss chance (51+ succeeds)
Scimitar attack #1 (1d100)[*52*] (includes favored enemy bonus, TWF and luck penalty) (1d20+10)[*20*] damage (1d8+5)[*11*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*29*] cd (1d8+5)[*13*] - miss
Scimitar attack #2 (1d100)[*19*] (includes favored enemy bonus, TWF and luck penalty) (1d20+5)[*25*] damage (1d8+5)[*11*] cc(23+) (1d20+5)[*9*] cd (1d8+5)[*10*] - miss
Whip attack #1 (1d100)[*10*] (includes favored enemy bonus, TWF and luck penalty) (1d20+10)[*27*] damage (1d6+3)[*9*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*28*] cd (1d6+3)[*7*] - miss
At the end of his turn, new save vs blinded effect DC18 (1d20+3)[*12*]

Gnoll #3 is blind, does nothing. At the end of her turn, new save vs blinded effect DC18 (1d20+3)[*11*]

Gnoll #4 is blind, but attacks Turi with 50% miss chance (51+ succeeds)
Scimitar attack #1 (1d100)[*21*] (includes favored enemy bonus, TWF and luck penalty) (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (1d8+5)[*9*] cc(28+) (1d20+10)[*30*] cd (1d8+5)[*11*] - miss
Scimitar attack #2 (1d100)[*28*] (includes favored enemy bonus, TWF and luck penalty) (1d20+5)[*22*] damage (1d8+5)[*11*] cc(23+) (1d20+5)[*20*] cd (1d8+5)[*9*] - miss
Whip attack #1 (1d100)[*78*] (includes favored enemy bonus, TWF and luck penalty) (1d20+10)[*13*] damage (1d6+3)[*4*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*15*] cd (1d6+3)[*7*] - miss
At the end of his turn, new save vs blinded effect DC18 (1d20+3)[*14*]

Gnoll #5 fires 2 arrows at Azkin (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (if Azkin goes down, the next arrows are aimed at Vlarga but with a -4 penalty as she's in melee)
Arrow #1 (1d20+11)[*29*] damage (1d6+5)[*9*] cc(31) (1d20+11)[*20*] cd (2d6+12)[*17*] - hit
Arrow #2 (1d20+6)[*9*] damage (1d6+5)[*7*] cc(26) (1d20+6)[*9*] cd (2d6+12)[*15*] - miss

Gnoll #6 fires 2 arrows at Azkin (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (if Azkin goes down, the next arrows are aimed at Vlarga but with a -4 penalty as she's in melee)
Arrow #1 (1d20+11)[*12*] damage (1d6+5)[*6*] cc(31) (1d20+11)[*23*] cd (2d6+12)[*18*] - miss
Arrow #2 (1d20+6)[*22*] damage (1d6+5)[*6*] cc(26) (1d20+6)[*24*] cd (2d6+12)[*22*] - hit

Yeerhaghun: full attack with both flaming scorpion whip and keen scimitar against Vlarga (includes luck and TWF penalty)
Scimitar attack #1 (1d20+13)[*16*] damage (1d8+12)[*17*] cc(28+)  (1d20+13)[*19*] cd (1d8+12)[*19*] - miss
Scimitar attack #2 (1d20+13)[*15*] damage (1d8+12)[*13*] cc(28+)  (1d20+13)[*14*] cd (1d8+12)[*13*] - miss (oops, I forgot to discount -5 for 2nd attack. No impact this round, correction for round 5 below)
Flaming scorpion whip attack (1d20+13)[*19*] damage (1d8+9)[*15*] + (1d6)[*4*] fire cc(33+) (1d20+13)[*17*] damage (1d8+9)[*11*] - hit

Hyena #1 is dead (killed by Lehasti thanks to Prayer and higher ground)

Hyena #2 is dead 

Hyena #3 attacks the still prone Lehasti (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+8)[*9*] damage (1d6+4)[*6*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*23*] cd (1d6+4)[*5*] and trip (1d20+8)[*18*]  - miss
(Note Lehasti no longer benefits from higher ground against this hyena)

Hyena #4 is dead (killed by Turi)

Hyena #5 is dead 

Hyena #6 is no longer blind, so its attacks Turi (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+8)[*25*] damage (1d6+4)[*7*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*19*] cd (1d6+4)[*10*] and trip (1d20+8)[*17*] - hit, no trip

Hyena #7 is dead 

Azkin takes 11+9+6=26 damage
Vlarga takes 15-1=14 damage (fire damage doesn't overcome DR)
Turi takes 7 damage
CORRECTION: I made a mistake in Yeeharghun's second attack in rounds 5 and 6. Vlarga gets 14 hp back.

Damage taken by enemy so far:
Gnoll #2: 10+48(incl luck bonus)=58
Gnoll #4: 10+11+10+20(incl luck bonus)=51
Hyena #1: dead
Hyena #2: dead
Hyena #3: 15
Hyena #4:dead
Hyena #5: dead
Hyena #7: dead
Yeeharghun: 31+61+31+22=145

Map: I ignored Vlarga's 5-ft step because that would overlap the chariot (the grey rectangle).

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga flinches when Azkin touches her, but when the healing magic efffuses, she grins broadly.  She spares him a glance and gives a wink, before turning her attention back to Yeeharghun.  She takes a blow from the whip on her arm and then grins even wider.  "You will lose all, fruit-monkey!  This is your last day!"  She bellows as she sets into Yeeharghun with her claws.

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 6*
Show

Full Attack (Yeeharghun):
L Claws: (1d20+16)[*25*] Dam: (2d6+18)[*26*] (Confirm: (1d20+16)[*18*] extra dam: (2d6+18)[*23*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*26*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 
If Yeeharghun dies, direct to H3
R Claws: (1d20+16)[*20*] Dam: (2d6+18)[*25*] (Confirm: (1d20+16)[*30*] extra dam: (2d6+18)[*26*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*18*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

If Yeeharghun is dead, 5ft step to AG-AH/7-8.  On principle, step on Yeeharghun with full 1.5  ton weight (no mechanics, just RP). 

*Spoiler: AoO (if needed)*
Show

Claws: (1d20+14)[*29*] Dam: (2d6+16)[*18*] (Confirm: (1d20+14)[*16*] extra dam: (2d6+16)[*24*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*33*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 


Hlasho: Doing whatever he feels like, probably slowly wandering a bit closer to combat out of curiousity 

*Spoiler: Vlarga statblock*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (56/124) 32/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 19, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +16/+16 (2d6+18 / 2d6+18, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +18/+10 (2d6+24, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 28 (18), Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16  
Bloodrage 16/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
Darkvision 60 ft
(Improved) uncanny dodge - never flat-footed, never lose dex bonus to AC, unflankable, 
Blood sanctuary - +2 to save against Vershab "accidents"
DR 1/-
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, 10ft reach
Bull's strength (74/80 rounds remaining)
Prayer (4/6 rounds remaining)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 6, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 16/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Fly (5 minute duration)

With a groan at the lead gnoll's words Vershab zips around to a spot just outside the ash storm and behind the archers. From there he conjures another storm, suddenly covering the area with more soot and cinders. "Good tactics are not a sign of cowardice, you barbaric cretin..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

All of this needs to take place *after* Turi's actions, regardless of what they are.

Vershab flies to *R8* and casts Ash Storm, centered at *Y-Z/10-11*. This should put all the gnolls and hyenas except Y and H3 in the blinding, difficult terrain for eight rounds. 

I'd like to note that within the storm it's not really possible to tell what direction the edge is - it's not described as a whirlwind or anything, so the enemies inside should have some difficulty even making a clear move towards the edge of the storm, not counting the slowed movement of the difficult terrain (no 5-ft steps from the edge of the area of effect to outside, for example). There's no mechanical confusion or anything, so the gnolls might all go the same direction (towards their leader), but they have a chance to not go the most direct route to the edge of the spell area.

Also, anyone blinded (as a condition) or unable to see (due to the storm) should be hindered further:




> Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone.

----------


## Farmerbink

"You guys are pretty uppity for dead men," Turi growls savagely.  "Guess you been taking orders from that _thing_ too long."  He grunts in irritation more than pain when the Hyena slams into his leg.  "Hey, stop that!"  

He lashes out at the beast with his curved blade and an unhappy expression.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 6*
Show

*Turi*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* +5, *HP* 35/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 6   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*Trip attempt* +17 (assuming +1 kukri)
*Mistmail* (mist form- 20% concealment), *  Amulet of natural armor*, *Ring of protection* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Nat, +1 Def) 
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3

Another full-round of attacks. *Plus 1 to basically everything from prayer*
First will be a _trip_ vs the not-blind Hyena: (1d20+15)[*19*] *20*
IF it goes down, Turi will go ahead and AoO it:
(1d20+13)[*32*] kukri *33*
(1d20+13)[*21*] CC (31+, x2) *22*
(1d4+6)[*7*] damage *8*
(1d4+6)[*7*] crit bonus *8*

If the first failed, next attack will be another trip: (1d20+15)[*21*]  *22*
If this one takes, use the above AoO.

If the first trip succeeded, next attack is instead directed at gnoll #4:
(1d20+11)[*31*] kukri vs blindness *32*
(1d20+11)[*20*] CC (29, x2) *21*
(1d4+6)[*9*] damage *10*
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus *10*
(4d8)[*22*] sneak stab
Apply -2/-4 penalty to attack 

Final attack will be vs Gnoll 4 if he hasn't been hit yet, or Gnoll 2 if no misses yet:
(1d20+6)[*23*] kukri vs blindness *24*
(1d20+6)[*16*] CC (29, x2) *17*
(1d4+6)[*9*] damage *10*
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus *10*
(4d8)[*23*] sneak stab
Apply -2/-4 penalty to attack

If Turi managed to not trip the Hyena and later gets an AoO:
(1d20+13)[*27*] kukri *28*
(1d20+13)[*21*] CC (31+, x2) *22*
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage  *9*
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus  *10*
(4d8)[*14*] sneak stab (if it applies)

----------


## JWallyR

"Azkin!" cries Lehasti, as arrows _thump_ into the young cleric's body. With a savaged desperate roar, the paladin sweeps her blade at the hyena before her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

FRA at H3. Will abandon the FRA to stand if first attack kills it.

Attack 1: (1d20+11)[*14*]; CC for x2 on 29+: (1d20+11)[*19*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*20*] slashing; additional crit damage: (2d4+17)[*22*]

Attack 2: (1d20+6)[*12*]; CC for x2 on 24+: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*22*] slashing; additional crit damage: (2d4+17)[*25*]

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+11)[*22*]; CC for x2 on 29+: (1d20+11)[*31*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*24*] slashing; additional crit damage: (2d4+17)[*23*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 79/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 17, *Ref* 11, *Will* 13, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +12 (1d10+6, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +12 (1d4+4,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural, +4 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Heroism (morale): +2 atk, saves, skills, 596 rds
Ironskin (enhancement): +4 (net +3) Nat'l armor, dismiss to negate crit. 76 rds
PfE: +2 (deflection) AC, +2 (resistance, net +1) vs evil, 57 rds
Prayer: +1 (luck) atk/dmg/saves/skills, 4 rds
Prone: -4 atk, -4 AC vs melee 



Azkin gasps in pain as he shuffles his way toward the refuge of cover behind the enlarged newcomer and the phantom chariot upon which his mistress still sits. In a pained voice, he prays to his patron deity, "Healing light, restore me..."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm not sure on the movement rules, including the drop to the sand from the chariot. If Azkin can get to AJ6 in a single move action to put Vlarga and the chariot between him and various Gnolls, that's what I'd like him to do. Otherwise, simply dropping to AJ7 will have to do.

Convert _Summon Monster 2_ into _Cure Moderate Wounds_ for: (2d8+6)[*17*] healing.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 39/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 9, *Will* 11, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Scimitar*  6 (1d6+2, 18-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prayer: +1 (luck) atk/dmg/saves/skills, 4 rds

----------


## Gwynfrid

Yeeharghun takes the deep falchion slash to his upper arm with a roar, more in anger than in pain, but he falters a little, before pressing on with his attack. He doesn't appear to have another insult in him ready to hurl at Vlarga, instead focusing on his attempts to put her down... He gives the giant gnoll a world of hurt, but then, seeing the cloud of dark soot right behind him, he takes a step back and disappears in it!

The hyena nimbly resists Turi's attempts to trip it down. He lashes out in frustration, and one of the gnolls falls, his throat cleanly slit open. That's when rolling black clouds erupt, leaving him just as blind as his opponents, all of which sound like they're trying to get away, with the exception of the hyena next to him, just as eager to fight as ever. 

Whether by design or miscalculation, Vershab finds himself engulfed by the effect of his own spell. He's in no position to observe Azkin jump out of the chariot, while Lehasti's ineffectual strikes slice nothing but air when she attempts to get rid of the ferocious hyena, jumping and biting all over her. An archer gnoll comes out of the dark cloud, and finding herself with only one realistic target - Vlarga - she fires an arrow that bounces off her enormous armor.

*Spoiler: round 6*
Show


Gnoll #1 moves away, finds herself clear of the ash, and fires an arrow at Vlarga (includes luck penalty and -4 penalty for firing in melee)
Arrow (1d20+5)[*9*] damage (1d6+3)[*8*] cc(25) (1d20+5)[*10*] cd (2d6+8)[*11*] - miss

Gnoll #2 is blind, flees and is no longer visible by anyone.
At the end of his turn, new save vs blinded effect DC18 (1d20+3)[*16*]

Gnoll #3 is blind, flees and is no longer visible by anyone.
At the end of his turn, new save vs blinded effect DC18 (1d20+3)[*17*]

Gnoll #4 is dead

Gnoll #5 flees and is no longer visible by anyone.

Gnoll #6  flees and is no longer visible by anyone.

Yeerhaghun: full attack with both flaming scorpion whip and keen scimitar against Vlarga (includes luck and TWF penalty)
Scimitar attack #1 (1d20+13)[*21*] damage (1d8+12)[*15*] cc(28+)  (1d20+13)[*25*] cd (1d8+12)[*16*] - hit
Scimitar attack #2 (1d20+13)[*19*] damage (1d8+12)[*15*] cc(28+)  (1d20+13)[*22*] cd (1d8+12)[*13*] - hit
Flaming scorpion whip attack (1d20+13)[*31*] damage (1d8+9)[*17*] + (1d6)[*2*] fire cc(33+) (1d20+13)[*25*] damage (1d8+9)[*14*] - hit
After the attacks, he makes a 5-ft step to AF8.

Hyena #1 is dead (killed by Lehasti thanks to Prayer and higher ground)

Hyena #2 is dead

Hyena #3 attacks the still prone Lehasti (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d20+8)[*21*] damage (1d6+4)[*8*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*25*] cd (1d6+4)[*8*] and trip (1d20+8)[*12*] - hit

Hyena #4 is dead (killed by Turi)

Hyena #5 is dead

Hyena #6 blindly attacks Turi (includes favored enemy bonus and luck penalty) (1d100)[*98*] (51+ succeeds) (1d20+8)[*25*] damage (1d6+4)[*5*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*26*] cd (1d6+4)[*9*] and trip (1d20+8)[*12*] - hit but no trip

Hyena #7 is dead

Vlarga takes 15+15+17-3x1 (the fire fails to beat the resistance) = 44 damage
Turi takes 5 damage
Lehasti takes 8 damage

Damage taken by enemy so far:
Gnoll #2: 10+48(incl luck bonus)=58
Gnoll #4: killed by Turi
Hyena #1: dead
Hyena #2: dead
Hyena #3: 15
Hyena #4: dead
Hyena #5: dead
Hyena #7: dead
Yeeharghun: 31+61+31+22+26=171

Note the folks in the ash cloud are invisible to everyone, and can't see anything inside or outside of it. I removed the tokens for the gnolls that moved, since no one knows where they even are.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga scowls as Yeeharghun retreats, though disappearing into the sands, she has a pretty good idea where he went.  She extend her claws sending two powerful blows after her longtime enemy.  She then speaks to Azkin, "Vlarga.  Stay behind me, friend.  Keep me standing and we'll get through this.  If I fall, please don't let me bleed out."

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 7*
Show

Full Attack (Yeeharghun in AF8):
L Claws: Target on 50+ (1d100)[*43*]
(1d20+16)[*21*] Dam: (2d6+18)[*23*] (Confirm: (1d20+16)[*28*] extra dam: (2d6+18)[*22*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*22*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

If down, attack H3
R Claws: Target on 50+ (1d100)[*77*] 
(1d20+16)[*23*] Dam: (2d6+18)[*26*] (Confirm: (1d20+16)[*30*] extra dam: (2d6+18)[*25*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*15*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

*Spoiler: AoO (if needed)*
Show

Claws:(1d20+14)[*28*] Dam: (2d6+16)[*24*] (Confirm: (1d20+14)[*32*] extra dam: (2d6+16)[*25*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*18*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 


Hlasho: Doing whatever he feels like, probably slowly wandering a bit closer to combat out of curiousity 

*Spoiler: Vlarga statblock*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (12/124) -12/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 19, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 27, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +16/+16 (2d6+18 / 2d6+18, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +18/+10 (2d6+24, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 28 (18), Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16  
Bloodrage 15/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
Darkvision 60 ft
(Improved) uncanny dodge - never flat-footed, never lose dex bonus to AC, unflankable, 
Blood sanctuary - +2 to save against Vershab "accidents"
DR 1/-
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, 10ft reach
Bull's strength (73/80 rounds remaining)
Prayer (3/6 rounds remaining)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 6, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 28/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Fly (5 minute duration)

Vershab silently removes a potion as he floats slightly deeper into the storm and drinks it, healing the worst of his wounds.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab takes a 5-ft step (Fly check: (1d20+16)[*19*]) to *S8*, comfortably remaining in the ash storm as he drinks a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, healing (2d8+3)[*12*] HPs.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vlarga strikes out with the last of her strength inside the wall of ash, rewarded by a satisfying sensation of cracking armor and yielding flesh. Her claws come out covered in blood and bits of fur... She doesnt see her hated enemy fall, but a hand, still holding the flaming, barbed whip, falls out of the cloud to rest on the sandy ground.

Yeeharghun, master of the lash, is no more.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi closes his eyes- they're not doing him any good anyway.  He focuses his efforts on listening to the crunch of sand and loose gravel under the hyena's feet.  At first, he's clearly not doing well, as he feels the claws before he expected a lunge, but his reactions continue to serve him well.  Gauging distances based on his own injury, he slams his blade in a wide hooked arc and is rewarded by the firm resistance of a ribcage.  

He doesn't even hear a yelp, but feels the ground shift when the whole of the creature's weight comes down on it.  In the sudden pause, it becomes clear that the sounds of motion appear to be growing more distant, so he risks calling out: "Anyone _friendly_ need help?  I think they've finally learned their lesson!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As he hears the sounds of battle end, Vershab floats up above the ash cloud and watches to see what happens next. He stays low enough that he's just barely skimming above the surface and watches the remaining gnoll slavers begin to flee. Once confident that he can safely return to his allies' side he does so, calling down to Lehasti and asking, "Do we let them go? There are more gnolls out there, so killing these doesn't serve much purpose, but if I consider my emotions I'm rather upset at them trying to use me as a pincushion. Is there a 'good' response, Lehasti?"

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti dispatches the hyena before her and lifts herself heavily to her feet... to find that in the sudden absence of their leader's barked commands, the gnolls seem to be fleeing. Warily peering into the cloud of ash conjured by Vershab, the paladin refuses to let down her guard, moving to ward Azkin from any potential attackers. As the clouds finally dissipate, and the oasis is revealed to be won, the paladin breathes a heavy sigh, and she turns to examine her companions.




> "Do we let them go? There are more gnolls out there, so killing these doesn't serve much purpose, but if I consider my emotions I'm rather upset at them trying to use me as a pincushion. Is there a 'good' response, Lehasti?"


"Our mission is not to rid the desert of gnolls, nor even this small part of it. We have withstood the test of battle, and our reward is our lives, and yet not _only_ ours, but those of the captives they have left behind in their haste. But first..." the paladin turns to the newcomer.

"I thank you for defending my friends with the strength of your arms when one of their mongrels left me unable to do so as I might wish. But, I must ask your pardon for any coolness in my welcome. Rarely does one such as myself, bearing the seal of the Dawnflower, find herself defended by one with such ferocity, bordering on the... demonic. Might I ask... by what power do _you_ perform such feats?"


As his mistress confronts their unlikely ally, Azkin grits his teeth as he plucks the last of the gnolls' arrows from his wounds. Considering Lehasti's bearing against that of the much-wounded (and seemingly innocuous) newcomer, he assumes her capable to the task and moves to see to his brother. "You look ok, Turi. Tough customers, these slavers, eh?"

Moving toward the oasis, he returns his scimitar to its sheathe and straps his shield into place on his back, walking toward the forgotten slaves with palms upraised in the universal sign of peaceful intent. "Hello! Your captors ran away, so I think you're free now. Do any of you need healing??"

Assessing their state, and that of their chains, he leads them back toward the regrouping party. "Y'figure the big one had the key to their shackles, right?" he says to Turi.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> "I thank you for defending my friends with the strength of your arms when one of their mongrels left me unable to do so as I might wish. But, I must ask your pardon for any coolness in my welcome. Rarely does one such as myself, bearing the seal of the Dawnflower, find herself defended by one with such ferocity, bordering on the... demonic. Might I ask... by what power do _you_ perform such feats?"


With her adversary destroyed, Vlarga begins to shrink.  Though still a hulking figure, the gnoll is gushing blood from multiple wounds.  She says with exhaustion as she pales visibly, "wounds bad.  Gonna pass out.  Don't let me die.  Please."  She stumbles and collaspes on the sands.

*Spoiler*
Show

Vlarga is unconscious with -12 HP.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the winds clear, Turi finds himself surpassingly close to a large, violent-looking Gnoll.  He does his very best "fly on the wall" impression, and lets Lehasti speak to this unexpected figure.  When she suddenly seems to deflate and then collapse unconscious, he starts a bit, before glancing at Azkin.  "I've had worse.  That alligator back in Wati nearly took my hand once, remember?"  He nods a head towards the collapsed Gnoll.  "She asked for help.  You gonna do it or what?"

Still decidedly unsure, Turi approaches such to be behind the woman when she wakes, and keeps his blades out.  "She was fighting the other Gnolls," he mutters, "but why?  Any of you seen her before?  Should I tie her up before we make with the waking?"  Already anticipating an affirmative, he begins rummaging through the pack dropped nearby.

For the moment, the leader lies ignored.  _I'll see what he was carrying once we figure all this out..._

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oh, what a specimen! What I wouldn't give to study such a powerful creature...she could make a very powerful subject could whatever powers her be harnessed..." says Vershab as he floats down. "If Azkin doesn't heal her before she dies, may I keep the body? Perhaps animate it?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After the healing pulls her back from the brink of death, Vlarga opens her hazel eyes and sits up.  She shifts her shoulders as she realizes her arms are tied and then emits a single huff that might be either a laugh or a sigh.  She then speaks with a clear and measured tone, and here I would have thought victory against our common foe would have us celebrate together.  An erroneous realization dawns, ahh, I should have realized you were slavers to be out here now.  Yeeharghun is dead, and the world is better for it.  I _am_ grateful you did not let me die, I hope you hold my aid in enough esteem that you will at least not sell me to Fort Fang - surely you can grant me that mercy.  The gnoll speaks calmly and her words seem more disappointed than fearful.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab's brow furrows at the gnolls words. "Slavers? No, it's much easier to kill and animate than it is to manage free-willed slaves," he says dispassionately. "And what is this 'Fort Fang' you mention? Some gnoll stronghold nearby?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi snorts, looking up from where he's rifling through the belongings of the deceased.  "Slavers?  Hells lady, do you _see_ yourself?  I don't wanna come off as ungrateful, but uh...  why should we trust you?  I like my arms and legs right where they are, thanks."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm hoping we've worked out a reason the Relic Knights wouldn't summarily expel Vlarga, in-character?  I can work out a different approach if I need to, but Turi isn't one to just welcome oversized Gnolls into his personal space without explanation.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> Vershab's brow furrows at the gnolls words. "Slavers? No, it's much easier to kill and animate than it is to manage free-willed slaves," he says dispassionately. "And what is this 'Fort Fang' you mention? Some gnoll stronghold nearby?"


Vlarga actually looks a little afraid for the first time since she woke up. "... I hope... you won't do _that_ to me either." 

"I'm surprised you don't know of the Fort.  More relevant in Katapesh, I suppose, but, yes, it is a gnoll stronghold on the Osirion-Katapesh border."  Despite her situation, she saw no reason to withhold that information.




> Turi snorts, looking up from where he's rifling through the belongings of the deceased.  "Slavers?  Hells lady, do you _see_ yourself?  I don't wanna come off as ungrateful, but uh...  why should we trust you?  I like my arms and legs right where they are, thanks."


"Trust _me_?  Trust me with _what_ exactly?  You outnumber me four-to-one, and I'm still wounded."  Vlarga's eyes dart to the side suddenly, and she cries out, "HLASHO! NO! Get. Back."  Her words, notably given in common, drip with command.  The massive and stealthy dire hyena was stalking toward the group from behind when the reprimand came.  He immediately stops, whimpers and backs further away, but continues to eye you uneasily.

"Forgive him, please.  He is a loyal friend, and understandably worried."  Vlarga takes a deep breath, and then tries to salvage this sitution as best she can, "my name is Vlarga.  I am on my way from Ipeq to Tephu to look for work.  In Ipeq, I had found information that Yeeharghun, that cur I went head-to-head with, would be here, at this oasis, today.  I planned my trip to come here and ambush him.  He is - _was_ - about as nasty an individual as they come, but he arrived with many more underlings than I anticipated.  You evened the odds, but I would have helped you had I just stumbled across some gnoll slavers attacking any strangers.  It wouldn't be the first time."

She pauses a moment before continuing, "clearly, I have made you uncomfortable.  I had hoped fighting as allies would be enough common ground for us to share a meal, some conversation, and a few drinks.  Code of the road and all, traveling the wastes can get lonely... and I have some nice mead I picked up in Djeneg and I'd love an excuse to tap it.  You don't want to break bread with a stranger - okay, I can respect that, not everyone can afford to trust in this world.  But you can let me go, you don't even _need_ to trust me for that.  I'm wounded and we were just fighting the only other living creatures within ten miles of here together.  Hlasho and I can just head to the Crook and be on our way to Tephu."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> I'm hoping we've worked out a reason the Relic Knights wouldn't summarily expel Vlarga, in-character?  I can work out a different approach if I need to, but Turi isn't one to just welcome oversized Gnolls into his personal space without explanation.


Vlarga is only oversized (and demon-esque) when raging. Right now she is now just a regular sized gnoll, maybe a little big end, but not 15' tall.

----------


## JWallyR

> With her adversary destroyed, Vlarga begins to shrink.  Though still a hulking figure, the gnoll is gushing blood from multiple wounds.  She says with exhaustion as she pales visibly, "wounds bad.  Gonna pass out.  Don't let me die.  Please."  She stumbles and collaspes on the sands.


Lehasti blinks for a moment at the unexpected collapse of the figure who, seconds before, seemed _supernaturally_ hale. Stooping beside the fallen creature, she reaches her hand out, prayerfully invoking the healing blessings of her patroness.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

LoH Vlarga for: (4d6)[*21*] healing. Should this not be enough to restore her to consciousness, Azkin's channeled Energy will probably do the trick: (3d6)[*11*] healing, once everybody is close.





> "Oh, what a specimen! What I wouldn't give to study such a powerful creature...she could make a very powerful subject could whatever powers her be harnessed..." says Vershab as he floats down. "If Azkin doesn't heal her before she dies, may I keep the body? Perhaps animate it?"


With the danger of imminent death having already been removed from the object of Vershab's unquenchable curiosity, Lehasti lifts her healing hand to silently rest her forehead between thumb and forefinger, rubbing her temples gently.




> "Trust _me_?  Trust me with _what_ exactly?  You outnumber me four-to-one, and I'm still wounded."  Vlarga's eyes dart to the side suddenly, and she cries out, "HLASHO! NO! Get. Back."  Her words, notably given in common, drip with command.  The massive and stealthy dire hyena was stalking toward the group from behind when the reprimand came.  He immediately stops, whimpers and backs further away, but continues to eye you uneasily.


Lehasti looks up for the first time in the exchange, eyes suddenly suspicious... but she relaxes somewhat as the canine withdraws.

"It seems," she begins wearily, "that you must have been distracted, understandably so, by your condition when first I had begun to introduce myself. That, and my companions, who are, shall we say... less _diplomatic_ than myself," her eyes flicker irritably in the direction of Vershab before the paladin masters herself, "have created room for misunderstanding. Let us begin again."

The paladin stands, and smooths the linen tabard over her breastplate such that the ankh of Sarenrae is clearly visible to Vlarga. "My name is Lehasti Gesmeha, blessed blade of the Dawnflower, and of a certainty the _last_ two things that I would ever allow to a captive, be he the foulest rogue or the fairest friend, would be casual murder or condemnation to lifelong servitude."

With a nod to Azkin, the paladin sheathes her weapon and grasps the upper arm of the bound gnoll. Her young protege quickly stows his own arms to assist in lifting the gnoll to her feet from the other side. With a brief prayer, the paladin closes her eyes, reopening them to peer with divine insight into those of the gnoll before her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Activate Detect Evil at will, and examine Vlarga. I assume she does not *ping* as evil.


Apparently satisfied with what she sees, she turns to Turi. "Turi, my friend, see to your rope; your caution is appreciated, as ever, but unnecessary, I believe."

"A thousand apologies, Vlarga. Before you stand the Relic Knights, and to my mind, we are both at your service, and perhaps in your debt. If not for your protection against this, "Yeeharghun"," the name rolls uncomfortably over her tongue, "then perhaps for your forgiveness for the poor quality of greeting we have thus far offered in return."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I never do _anything_ casually," says Vershab to himself. To everyone he continues, "If I said something to offend I apologize - I have difficulty with this sort of thing. Your skill at arms and abyssal strength were both very helpful in this battle. Any interest I show in animating your corpse is intended as a compliment, at least. If you are a mercenary perhaps we can find a way to compensate you for your troubles and you might consider helping us as a guide in this area..."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Lehasti entering the conversation and alleviating her concerns does, eerily quickly, put the gnoll at ease - now that things are preceding in a more expected and predictable manner.  Since things are going well, in this new line of conversation, she just listens for the moment.  Once untied, she replies, "well met, Lehasti!  Well met, Relic Knights!  An adventurering group, I assume?  In which case, I can understand the distrust and... eccentricities.  I was part of The Fervent Five for some time - at least... until we became The Fervent Two - so I am familiar with the eclectic collection of individuals in the life.  All is forgiven!  And you have my sincere gratitude for the healing."

"Hlasho! Come!" she calls merrily, and the massive creature - six feet at the withers - skulks up to Vlarga, still casting a side eye with his hackles on edge.  She immediately begins scratching the hyaenodon behind his ears, a task that even the massive Vlarga needs to raise her arm to do.  She then says, "this is Hlasho.  He is a sweet boy, but he can sometimes be a bit naughty.  Hlasho - these are _friends_," she stresses the word, the creature looks in her eyes for moment, and then visibly relaxes.  He then lays down, sphinx-like, and watches the interactions calmly.

"I mentioned that I was on my way to Tephu to _find_ work, but - depending on the job - I have done mercenary work in the past.  More pertinent - you would have a tough time finding a better guide in these wastes.  Hlasho and I have ventured all through this desert.  Granted it is a big desert, so while I have climbed the Pillars of the Sun, gazed upon the Glazen Sheets, heard the singing dunes of Khat, and walked the length of the Crook River - there is _always_ more to see."

----------


## JWallyR

> "... Your skill at arms and abyssal strength were both very helpful in this battle."


Lehasti's eyes narrow, almost imperceptibly, but she holds her peace while the newcomer responds. Seconds later, as Vlarga calls her large canine companion to introduce to the group, Lehasti takes one leaning step toward Vershab, as though prepared to defend the wiry scholar... but as Hlasho relaxes, so does the paladin.

Turning toward Vlarga, she responds, "I suppose we _were_ an 'adventuring group', as you say, at one point. We were formed for the opening of the Necropolis in Wati, but after the rising of the dead in that same city... for now, let me simply say that this current adventure has been thrust upon us, of necessity rather than wanderlust or the seeking of fortune.This being the case," she continues, "an experienced guide to this desert _would_ indeed be valuable... but first, I would warn you that our mission is of great consequence to Orision, if not beyond; powerful forces have arrayed themselves against us already, worse by far than the slaver and minions that we faced just now. I cannot promise your safety.

That being said... you seem prepared to hold your own, though I would know by what power you perform such feats of strength. The Dawnflower aids my efforts, and those of Azkin here," she gestures toward Azkin, who gives a solemn (if self-conscious) nod of acknowledgment. "Vershab has a mastery of the arcane energies the likes of which I have never seen, though the depth of his expertise is perhaps rivaled by Turi's with a blade. But... your form of mere moments ago is unlike anything I have seen beyond the covers of dark books, covering dark subjects. The lives of my companions are in my charge, and I _will not_ expose them to needless danger. Can whatever force that gives you such power overturn your will? What guarantee can you make that we will not one day find your _abyssal_ strength directed against us?" She levels a piercing, and sternly demanding expression toward the gnoll, as her challenging words quietly sink into the sand that surrounds them.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks shocked for a moment at Lehasti's comparison between the scholar's arcane talents and that of Turi's with his blades. The arcanist leans into Turi and whispers, "Have I missed seeing you study to master your blades? Is there some sort of manual or treatise by which you learn this talent? Or is Lehasti just being...nice?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi snorts, but his lips curl into a grin.  "It's like a school, but it's not a fun one," he murmurs.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Something Lehasti says gets the gnoll to search her memory, "What was it Cish used to say?  Ah, right!  _Guaranteed safety is guaranteed boredom._  He was a priest of Cayden, interesting fellow.  I don't _completely_ agree, but he had a point.  I had heard of the opening of the Necropolis in Wati!" 

Vlarga nods in understanding to Lehasti's concerns, "my magic is my blood.  It is simply a power that I was born with, passed down from my ancestors, although I am the first in many generations to display it.  My full name is, or was once, Vlarga al-Lamashten, scion of Imperator Sarvel al-Lamashten, heiress apparent to the chieftain of the Lamashten tribe, the once prophesized Imperator of the Brazen Peaks," after her haughty proclamation, she laughs, shrugs, and gives a toothy grin, "needless to say, those latter titles are lost to me now.  My power is part of me to use as I wish, but I assure you I am not of like mind with much of my kin on this subject.  Can the power of my blood be subverted for nefarious means?  No." 

After a moments pause, she confesses, "...to the best of my knowledge, at least.  There are almost certainly powers in Golarion beyond what I have seen." 

After another pause, she confesses more, "one time, I did fall victim to the magic of an enchantress, but I'm almost certain that has nothing to do with my blood - a similar thing once happened to Garon.  If anything, when my powers manifest, I can shed such enchantment with more ease.  Can I _guarantee_ that could never happen again?  I wish I could, but I cannot.  Although, I doubt you and your companions could make that claim either."

*Spoiler*
Show

A student of history from the area (like Vershab) likely would have heard the name Sarvel al-Lamashten (though the title "Scourge" is applied rather than "Imperator" in Osirion).  He was a powerful gnoll warlord who unified most of the gnoll tribes in the Brazen Peaks, claiming a territory into much a Katapesh and some of Osirion.  His campaign laid siege to Ipeq for 17 months about two hundred years ago before he was finally killed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Old history, though perhaps interesting to meet a descendant of that violent butcher," says Vershab casually. "Does 'al-Lamashten' mean what I think it does? Lamashtu, the 'Mother of Monsters,' is not a particularly friendly deity. Is it allowed for worshipers of the Dawnflower to associate with those of such a different faith?" he asks, directing his last question at _Azkin_ expectantly.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (History): (1d20+11)[*24*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

She nods again, "yes, _butcher_ is a fitting moniker.  As you probably know, Lamashtu is the mother of gnolls.  My very distant ancestor was once the consort of Lamashtu and sired the al-Lamashten tribe.  It is said to be from them that my powers originate."

Vlarga then waves a hand dismissively, "but religion is not a major facet of my life.  You cannot pick your family.  My elder brother Torrval and I hate one another with more animosity than the feud you just witnessed with Yeeharghun. But we would never kill each other... as he is family.  My mother favored the taste of halfling children, a proclivity I found revolting on so many levels even in the days when I was loyal to the Fort, but... she was family.  Lamashtu and I may disagree on many matters of," the gnoll rolls her eyes then waves her raised hand in circles as she searches for the appropriate word, "_ectho tachfaar._"  After a moment, she says with a tone indicating she is not completely satisfied, "eh... politics, but... she is family.  The creator of my people, my ancestor, and source of my power - how could I revere some _random_ god before her?  Cish made compelling entreaties toward Cayden, but... he isn't family."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi watches the exchange with rapidly shifting expressions.  Perhaps, more than anything else, it becomes clear to anyone watching (which is probably no one since most of the others are likely talking or watching the newcomer) that the youngster is deeply conflicted.  

After a lengthy time watching and listening to the older (and wiser?) members of the Relic Knights converse with their unlikely acquaintance, Turi finally breaks his silence.  "Nobody gets to pick where they're born," he admits with some perhaps unexpected ease.  "I'm not gonna pretend I trust you, exactly, but I know better than to pick fights that don't need to be fought."  

Looking *notably* upwards, the sandy-haired adolescent yet commands Vlarga's attention long enough to meet her eyes and offer a simple nod of respect.  He steps a little closer, with visible effort, and lowers his voice to a whisper that the others would have to strain to make out.  With severity that seems out of place on one so young, he mutters, "If you ever try to hurt my brother, I'll make sure you regret it." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So some relevant points: Turi is _deeply_ protective of Azkin.  He also is a teenager, and prone to some less-than-rational comments, from time to time.  Obviously, I know (and most any adult in this situation would recognize) that Vlarga is appreciative of Azkin and probably feels some debt to the younger brother.  It hasn't really come to a head yet, but Turi would literally sooner die than let Azkin get really hurt, so he's staking his claim like the overprotective teenager he is.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti watches Vlarga appraisingly as she responds to the questions, and her eyes narrow slightly at the sidelong references to Lamashtu. 




> "Does 'al-Lamashten' mean what I think it does? Lamashtu, the 'Mother of Monsters,' is not a particularly friendly deity. Is it allowed for worshipers of the Dawnflower to associate with those of such a different faith?" he asks, directing his last question at _Azkin_ expectantly.


"The Dawnflower," interjects the paladin on behalf of the young cleric, "promotes patience and temperance, and whenever possible, even the redemption of those who can be turned from wicked ways to the light of Her truth. I fear Her disapproval no more for _this_ one's heritage than for the intensity of your own... academic interest in undeath." The paladin raises one eye toward the arcanist, before smiling wryly at the serious-looking man. "No, the matter more closely at hand are her intentions, which seem to have been clearly expressed."

The paladin directs a sidelong glance toward Azkin, who returns her gaze with a serious, and thoughtful one of his own. Sparing one last look at the gnoll woman, he nods curtly at his mistress, who returns her attention to Vlarga. "Well," she continues, "I will not ask you to malign your family, however distant. I will simply remind you that the men you see around us are _my_ family, my brothers not by blood or birth, but by the trials we have seen and overcome together. As the Everlight grants me strength, I _will_ defend them from _anyone_ who would seek to do them harm." The steel in the paladin's voice leaves little room for misunderstanding.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga looks inquisitively toward Turi as he enters the conversation.  She nods either in appreciation or camaraderie along with the young boy.  But to his threat, Vlarga responds with a widening grin.  She then bellows with enthusiasm, "HAH!  You have fire!  I like that!"  Her mirth doesn't completely subside, but she continues more solemnly, "trust is a slow thing earned, and a quick thing discarded.  I take conversations," she motions around the group with a smile, "casually.  Companions - those I share journeys with, share battles with, share scars with.. share _destinations_ with - these bonds _matter_.  Such bonds should not grow too quickly.  The finest of blades are tempered over many months... but their forging must start _somewhere_." 

When Lehasti adds her implied threats on top of Turi's, the gnoll chuckles and says with an easy smile, "why don't I spare us any further posturing and just assume that each of you will have some great harm in store for me if I bring harm to any of your companions?  You can just assume that I will break you into more pieces than you could count if you harm my Hlasho," she prattles off this "threat" quickly and with no weight or emphasis in her tone.  "I'd like to think he'd lay a similar ultimatum, but I dread how much good will a large slab of meat might buy you."  She claps her hands together with another toothy grin, "there, hopefully, that gets the obvious out of the way."

She then shifts direction, "of course, before we craft either blades or trust, we should probably talk more about this mission of great consequence if we want to see if it's a good fit."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I'm confused, and I don't like being confused," begins Vershab. He looks to Lehasti and Turi before turning back to the newcomer. "Are we greeting Vlarga here the way I've learned we're supposed to introduce ourselves in polite civilization? Cause last time I checked..." he actually pulls a small journal out, flips to a page, and nods, "...threatening people you just meet isn't how that's done. I'm pretty sure I was reprimanded by you, Lehasti, when I mistakenly frightened someone by offering my services as a student of the Art. Their father had died and I said I could bring them back as a zombie, if they liked, and they screamed! Now you're threatening Vlarga here when she's offered aid...I'm really lost. How does _anyone_ deal with interpersonal relations like this?!?"

The arcanist throws his hands up and turns to walk several steps towards his phantasmal chariot. "I'm not good at diplomacy, I frighten people on accident and get scolded for it, and don't even ask me to try trickery...Why do the living have to be so whimsical? Ugh..." Once at the conjured transportation he looks back and sees something beyond the party. "Hey, will all those slaves be alright without the slavers to care for them, or should we do something about them? This chariot won't hold them all, but I suppose I could prepare and cast a couple more...It would be easier to leave them and carry on..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi watches Vershab with an unreadable expression.  He doesn't actually answer, though.

Turning back towards the oasis, he blinks a few times before responding.  "We might as well stop for a time.  This is probably the best place to refill our waterskins and rest for a hundred miles.  I figure we already did the slaves a favor.  Might as well loose them, though."  He begins wandering towards the chained people, intending to do just that.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga grows increasingly comfortable as these individuals, odd as they may be, drift further from the "unknown" category in her mind.  She begins to understand the dynamics of their interactions, the roles they fill and view themselves as filling.  Lehasti seems their defacto leader, friendly overall, perhaps a bit less strait-laced than the mask she wore, still her overtly covert threat was not quite as weighty as she probably intended, Vlarga could tell she was a bit more at ease on the making friends side of the coin, at least with one who does not cleanly fit in the enemy bin; Vershab is a strange one for sure, but his eccentricities seem largely contained to theory for the moment - there is a latent, almost idle, force in him though, like a nocked arrow awaiting a target, or perhaps unclear on what should even comprise a target; Turi is like a knocked arrow as well, or perhaps more like a diamond crudely hewn - rough design, sharp edges, intrinsic value, but perhaps not one immediately apparent in high society - Vlarga surmised that what life he possessed was life he had seized, and his threat was delivered with the gravitas of a man who truly knows what it means to have nothing; Azkin seems very deferential to Lehasti, though without him saying more, Vlarga cant get a strong read on him, but what she has seen of the boy does not seem quite as dangerous as the others.  

More important than their roles and interactions with one another is how she can fit alongside them.  Interacting socially among humans is a skill like so many others.  While she did not begin her time among them knowing, it was a skill she has honed over the past few years, and moreover it is a skill she enjoys refining.  Her default status as an outsider makes her ironically better equipped to appreciate and adapt its application for a particular audience.  While remaining her candid, authentic self, subtle shifts in what is said and unsaid, and the manner in which it is said can put others at ease.  Learning this skill helped her survive, and then thrive in the human world.  More recently, it is just a part of her though.  There is nothing consciously calculating in her adaptations, no motive for her words to grow and strengthen bonds.  Sure - the job has piqued her interest, but there would be another to come along soon enough.  She simply makes friends because she enjoys it and it has served her well so far.

Vlarga gazes off at the horizon to the south, and says, "the Crook isnt too far, Ipeq isnt so far either - with some water and food they could be back to civilization within several days.  But the slavers that got away are the real danger.  If they decide to try and salvage their operation, repossess the supply, and climb the ranks, well, those people wouldnt be safe."  She keeps her distance from the slaves, figuring her presence wouldn't be the most comforting one.  While she can overcome many biases with her words and deeds, this one is likely too fresh for most of them.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti eyes the gnoll hesitantly, trying to thread the needle between the paladin's general distrust of Vlarga's kind and what seems clearly to be a humorous response to her own thinly-veiled warnings. Choosing to favor the latter, the paladin raises an eyebrow and gives the newcomer a slight, but wry smile.




> "Of course, before we craft either blades or trust, we should probably talk more about this mission of great consequence if we want to see if it's a good fit."


"It is as you say, my friend; 'trust is a slow thing earned'. For now, our mission is simply to navigate this desert to some "Parched Dunes", though what dunes we have seen thus far seem as likely to fit that description as any. Within these dunes is a tomb whose secrets may further guide our grander quest... but those worries are, I think, for another day. Suffice it to say that you will be compensated fairly for your efforts to deliver us there. Should your hunger for adventure compel you to join us in the tomb..." she shrugs, before giving the gnoll her own toothy grin. "Earn your share of the spoil, and it will not be denied you.

In the meanwhile, she continues, directing her glance in the direction of the captured slaves, "these folk deserve our aid."




> "Hey, will all those slaves be alright without the slavers to care for them, or should we do something about them? This chariot won't hold them all, but I suppose I could prepare and cast a couple more...It would be easier to leave them and carry on..."


Shaking her head ruefully at the poor confused scholar's complaints, she turns to respond to his final comment. "If you have the means, friend Vershab, some more chariots along with the aid of a knowledgeable guid," she gestures toward Vlarga, "should allow us to return these poor folk to civilization. They seem in no state to make such a journey on foot, nor to resist the predations of man or beast along the way."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Largely speaking, Lehasti is prepared to accept Vlarga as, essentially, a hired guide/guard. She will insist that the slaves receive aid in reaching civilization, and in being delivered to an organization (probably religious) that will attempt to return them safely to homes, families, etc. where possible.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga laughs heartily when Lehasti describes the job.  "You want to find a tomb in the Parched Dunes?"  She shakes her head, "well, I can get you into the Dunes easily enough, but that is a _big_ area.  One could die a many times over in a dozen different ways just walking from one end to the other, let alone combing it up and down for a tomb.  You wouldn't happen to know if this tomb has a name, or what it looks like, or some other landmark nearby?  Or any thing other than that it is somewhere within a big stretch of particularly inhospitable desert?"

"Why don't we escort these fine people to Ipeq and discuss terms on the way?  We should collect the supplies from the dead too," she motions to the dead gnolls.

*Spoiler*
Show

Know (geo):  (1d20+10)[*15*]

I'm pretty sure the Parched Dunes are a huge region of desert stretching for many hundreds if not thousands of square miles.  Vlarga likely has been through there at least once, probably more than once, but it would be a miracle if she happened to know where this one tomb was.

It would be a lot of pretty pointless roleplay to settle on terms to hire Vlarga as a guide.  She would negotiate and her fees are significantly higher than typical, but she does know things.  She will be transparent and honest about what she does and does not know.  She will be very clear that with no information this will be very hard.  (She'd still take the job because it is interesting).  However, negotiation is ultimately irrelevant as it is almost certain she'll "earn her share of the spoils" in the end.

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Lehasti and Vlarga continue their uneasy conversation, Turi turns his attention to the slaves. With the clouds of ash now dispersed, a clearer picture of the slavers' encampment, hastily left by the gnolls, is visible. What comes first in front of the former street urchin's eyes is a grisly sight. The slaves managed to get hold of one of their captors in her flight, and that unfortunate one now lies limp, mercilessly strangled by the chain that two slaves hold on either side of her: In a glimpse of poetic justice, the tool of their bondage was turned into the instrument of their vengeance. Behind, more slaves, having grabbed the keys to their manacles from the dead gnoll, are busy freeing each other. 

The slaves appear to be a motley group, a dozen in number, mostly humans of both sexes and a variety of ages, one of them a half-elf and another a half-orc. A middle-aged woman presents herself to Turi: "Hail to our saviors! Our gratitude is yours for the rest of our lives. We had been captured in raids on our villages around the desert, and we were sure to be sold in to a lifetime of pain and misery. Thank you, thank you!"

The other slaves fall on their knees, sing songs, launch into prayers and praise to Turi, all wanting to see him for themselves and to personally express their gratefulness.

"My name is Tjuyu. I know enough of the wilderness to survive for a while, but there's some of us who aren't in the best of shapes to travel." Indeed, Turi notes an elderly man, and two girls of about eight or nine years of age. All three of them have evidently had the hardest time keeping up with the group and look fairly exhausted. "I reckon Ipeq must be about three or four days to the southeast. If you could help us at least until the edge of the desert, you would save several lives. We'll be happy to cook, carry our loads, and set up a good camp for you along the way..." Her eyes are pleading for this bit of additional help.

Taking a quick look at the little camp, Turi can see that in their haste, the fleeing gnolls have left behind a decent amount of travel and camping equipment, food and other supplies.

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show

Camp:
- Food rations for a total of 120 days
- Tents, camping and cooking gear, average quality, enough for 10 people (the slaves slept outside)
- Miscellaneous tools and equipment for a total worth of 70 gp
- Leather bag with 376 gp

2 dead slavers:
- 2 scimitars
- 2 masterwork scorpion whips
- 2 composite shortbows (+4 Str)
- 60 arrows
- 2 masterwork chain shirts
- 44 gp
- 1 bottle of shifting sand (see below)

Yeeharghun:
- +1 keen scimitar
- +1 flaming scorpion whip
- composite shortbow (+4 Str)
- 30 arrows
- masterwork chain shirt
- cloak of resistance +1
- ring of protection +2
- two diamonds worth 400 gp each


BOTTLE OF SHIFTING SAND
Price: 750 gp, Slot: none, CL 5, weight 1 lb., aura: faint transmutation [earth]
This ornate glass bottle is filled with loose sand. A bottle of shifting sand can be thrown as a splash weapon targeting a specific grid intersection. Treat this attack as a ranged touch attack with a range increment of 10 feet. If thrown on an earthen or sandy surface, the bottle breaks, creating an area of churning, shifting sand in a 20-foot spread that obliterates tracks and is considered difficult terrain. Acrobatics checks in the area take a 5 penalty. Creatures entering or beginning their turn in the affected area must succeed at a DC 14 Reflex save each round or become entangled until the beginning of their next turn. If they attempt to move while entangled, they must succeed at a second Reflex save or fall prone. At the end of 5 rounds, the sand disappears, leaving no aftereffects. If a bottle of shifting sand is thrown at a creature, a direct hit instead throws up a cloud of whirling sand that surrounds the creature. This cloud of sand provides concealment to the target and any creatures in adjacent squares for 1 round, but has no effect on the surrounding terrain.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga feels good about today.  She sated some vengeance, found an interesting job opportunity, freed some unfortunate souls from a bleak life, and met some colorful characters - well above average for sure!  She heads over to Yeeharghuns dead body and stares down at the corpse for a long time.  He was from a different tribe and resented Vlarga for many things that were just circumstance.  Resentment festered and grew into disdain; disdain grew to hatred; hatred grew to abhorrence.  It always seemed their every interaction just made things worse.  

But he always did take good care of his equipment, so Vlarga searches through his belongings.  The blade was fine, but too small for her liking.  The whip was very much not her style.  The bow Vlarga didnt have a bow yet.  She always found their tensile strength too flimsy - she would pull them back and fire, never feeling quite satisfied.  Raising the weapon she pulls back the string and it doesnt budge.  She frowns, adjusts to a more proper grip, and pulls the string hard.  Just barely does the wood and horn bow even allow the motion.  She picks up one of the arrows, knocks it in place, pulls with all her might, and releases.  She can feel the power of the shot as it hammers its way into one of the small oasis trees.  Examining her handiwork, she whistles with satisfaction.  _This will do nicely._  The front of the weapon had been resting in some of Yeeharghuns blood that pooled on the sand and should stain a patch of the yew.  Seems fitting - weapons with history are always best.  She adjusts a few of the loops on her pack to make space to include the weapon and stashes some arrows in an accessible region of the pack.

She collects other items that look of value, but pauses when she is about to stash Yeeharghuns scimitar.  She walks over to Azkin, then, holding the flat of the blade, offers him the hilt and says, "thank you again for healing me in the battle, Azkin.  Things would have gone much worse if you hadn't.  This is a fine blade.  Yeeharghun took pride in his weapons, so you might want to give this one a try."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


To Vlarga:  composite bow and 30 arrows
To Azkin: +1 keen scimitar

She collects any items that seem of value (> ~ 100 gp) and stashes them in her bag of holding.
Should include:
- +1 flaming scorpion whip
- 2 MW scorpion whips
- 3 MW chain shirts
- 2 diamonds 400 gp
- 44 + 376 gp
- 2 composite bows +4 str (in addition to the one she takes)
- cloak of resistance +1
- ring of prot +2
- bottle of shifting sand
She can also help carry food / supplies for the formerly enslaved individuals.  I support giving the tools etc to them as well.  I am just making sure things are grabbed, we can sort out later and OOC.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab observes the looting of bodies with a passionless eye. "Give the food, camping gear, and all the tools and equipment to the ex-slaves," he suggests. "It will give them a chance to get on their feet once back in civilization. Let me see that bottle of sand, though..." The arcanist spends several minutes inspecting it, using magic and his considerable knowledge. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Spellcraft DC 20 with _Detect Magic_: (1d20+17)[*31*]

"That is a bottle of shifting sand - unusual magic. It's useful as a thrown weapon, I suppose. I don't care for it, but perhaps it would be useful to one of you who cannot alter reality to control the shape of battle...

That whip, the scimitar, the cloak, and the ring are all magical too. Likely enhanced protection magic cast upon each of them," he continues with less interest. "There are several spells requiring diamond - notably some life-restoring magic requires diamond _dust_, which these aren't, but they could be later...With everyone's permission I will hold onto them. As for the various coins, I think they should be held for party-wide use. I owed our recent companion - Natala - some seven hundred gold coins, so I stake no claim there."

Done with the items and content for Vlarga to carry them (in fact, he appears to have begun largely treating her like the others in the party - ignoring her presence entirely unless he's speaking directly to her) Vershab turns and walks to the ex-slaves. "Who among you can drive a chariot? I need three of you, here beside me," he calls out, his thin, reedy voice carrying over the various speakers, though he fails to make eye contact with anyone. Once three volunteers are identified he explains, "I am going to summon two more phantasmal chariots, much like the one in which you can see we arrived. They must be driven, but they will carry most of you here. Anyone who can travel by foot should take turns and use them to get as close to Ipeq as possible today. Then, after resting for some of the night and recovering, you should get up before sunrise. I will summon three more and we can send you off with them. From that point on, travel when it is coolest parts of the day or at night to prevent heat stroke. The chariots will last about eight hours - that should help get you most of the way to Ipeq by tomorrow around noon. From there I think you will need to be on your own, unless Lehasti insists we wait to save the world and instead deliver you all to the city...She's brave and heroic, if not entirely rational..." 

Then, with a shrug, Vershab finds a spot in the shade and waits for the mass of (debatably useful) people to be ready to travel.

----------


## JWallyR

> "Why don't we escort these fine people to Ipeq and discuss terms on the way?  We should collect the supplies from the dead too," she motions to the dead gnolls.


Lehasti nods. "The journey will leave us little _but_ time to confer... but there is little sense in wasting what daylight remains."

Considering the matter settled, the paladin turns her attention to the rescued slaves.




> "My name is Tjuyu. I know enough of the wilderness to survive for a while, but there's some of us who aren't in the best of shapes to travel.
> 
> I reckon Ipeq must be about three or four days to the southeast. If you could help us at least until the edge of the desert, you would save several lives. We'll be happy to cook, carry our loads, and set up a good camp for you along the way..."


"It would be cruel indeed, to free you from your bonds only to deliver you into the merciless grasp of the desert, ma'am," says Lehasti "It will be our pleasure to escort you to the safety of civilization. With luck, and the smile of the good Gods, we will there find aid to reunite those who wish to their homes and families."

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

Lehasti is interested in the Ring of Protection +2.

Azkin is interested in a Masterwork Chain shirt (but only mildly), but the +1 Keen Scimitar is very appealing.  :Small Big Grin: 





> She collects other items that look of value, but pauses when she is about to stash Yeeharghuns scimitar.  She walks over to Azkin, then, holding the flat of the blade, offers him the hilt and says, "thank you again for healing me in the battle, Azkin.  Things would have gone much worse if you hadn't.  This is a fine blade.  Yeeharghun took pride in his weapons, so you might want to give this one a try."


The young cleric's typically serious expression cracks into an uncertain smile as he looked up to meet the gnoll warrior-woman's eyes. "You- you're welcome. And thanks," he chuckles sheepishly, nodding toward the proffered blade. After stowing his shield, the young man takes his serviceable but unremarkable scimitar in one hand to compare it against the new weapon in the other. Peering keenly into its polished surface and it's seemingly _flawless_ curved edge, a surprised gleam dawns within his widening eyes. Nodding in appreciation, he places it into his sheath before stowing the older blade among the spoils of the recent battle.




> "Who among you can drive a chariot? I need three of you, here beside me.
> 
> I am going to summon two more phantasmal chariots, much like the one in which you can see we arrived..."


Lehasti turns in some surprise to see Vershab beginning to assign tasks to the freed slaves. She strides purposefully to place herself just behind the arcanist's shoulder to temper his direct and emotionless imperatives with her own warm, welcoming smile and nods of gratitude to the volunteers.




> "She's brave and heroic, if not entirely rational..."


The natural, albeit deliberate smile on the paladin's face splits into an amused grin, and her shoulders bounce in silent laughter, but she says nothing in direct response to Vershab's commentary. "Thank you, my friends," she says to the freed captives, "with your aid and my friend's arcane expertise, together we can make the next leg of your journey far more pleasant than those of late."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lehasti will, in fact, insist upon seeing the captives to civilization, and depositing them into the care of a Sarenite temple, should one exist in Ipeq, or to that of another Good faith in the region, but afterwards... back to the task at hand.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi nods with an approving expression at the slaves' handiwork.  He glances down the line where they're already freeing themselves.  "Guess you've saved me a bit of work," he chuckles with a wry smile.  Their sudden ovations prompt a radically different response, though.  A bit surprised, and very overwhelmed, Turi deflects as much of the praise as he can.  "They deserved it.  Just passing by.  Really, any of you would have done the same."  Wide eyed at their response, the youngster finds himself, perhaps for the first time, dumbfounded.

It's only when Vershab arrives and begins delegating tasks that Turi can fade back into the background, where he's decidedly more comfortable.  He makes a few quiet and subtle comments of encouragement among individuals and small groups (especially those with children), but avoids the greater goings on of the group at large with ease.  As the crowd prepares for the journey ahead, he busies himself counting up some of the valuables, before stowing them (begrudgingly) in Vlarga's magical pack.  When the time comes, he gracefully steps into one of the phantasmal chariots and turns around to sit, letting his feet dangle carelessly off the back.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Turi has no real interest in the findings directly.  I'll take a cut, of course, but I vote to sell it all  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler: Note*
Show

Resuming after a long break caused by a variety of difficult life issues. I'm grateful that all my players are still with me on this adventure. Thanks, all!


With the help of the conjured vehicles, the mixed group of heroes and former slaves departs towards Ipeq. On the way, Azkin makes fast friends with the youngest members of the group, in awe of his developing divine powers. At camp, Lehasti is reminded of her companion's young age as she notices the joy in his eyes when he conjures fog to spice up a game of hide and seek, one of several ways he manages to use his spells not just to heal and provide support, but also to delight the children.

Merciful gods must have blessed the trip, as it ends without incident. After just three days of uneventful travel, the group arrives to the great city of Ipeq after sunset. Rising over the fortified walls, two squarish hills of identical shape and height are visible, and on one of them, a softly shining light attracts the eye. Azkin proudly explains that this is the Temple of the Twin Suns, dedicated to the Dawnflower: The temples twin towers, covered in crystals, always shed light, even when the sun is no longer visible in the sky.

The group had only briefly visited the Temple of the Twin Suns on their prior passage through Ipeq, but this time Lehasti decides to ask for hospitality for the night, for her companions and their charges. The kind Sarenrites always manage to find room for the poor and sick, and the group is warmly welcomed.

*Wealday, 20 Calistril*

The next morning finds the group on the trek again, as soon as Azkin manages to disentangle himself from the embrace of the kids. A grateful Tjuyu and her friends pledge to pray for the Relic Knights safe travels for the rest of their days.

With that, theyre on their way north.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The last time the group set foot in Ipeq, I actually hadn't read the description of that city in full, but I have done so now. It's a little smaller in size than Wati, but its living population is in fact significantly larger (for reference, Tephu is larger still). And the main temple is indeed a temple of Sarenrae.

The group has lost time on a good deed, but there is some compensation, in the form of an opportunity to go shopping. Feel free to buy and sell stuff in Ipeq as desired. Any item worth 4400gp or less has a 75% chance of being available in the city's Shade Market, the place to go for weapons, armor, clothing, and various goods other than food. If you want to look for something more expensive, let me know.

If anyone wants to ask questions to the priests or to anyone else here, please go ahead.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga spends the bulk of the trip chatting it up with the Relic Knights, and then the rescued slaves who dont shirk at the sight of her.  Her affable natures smooths things over quickly enough.  Hlasho is ultimately revealed a gentle giant and even permits the more intrepid youths to climb on him.  

At dawn, Vlarga announces that a merchant in the city she just worked for owes her a favor and wouldnt try to cheat her, and heads to his stall to unload the spoils of war.  She returns before long with a hefty bag of plattinum and gold, and divides the share among those in battle. 

With her share of the treasure, she restocks her supply of healing potions at the temple.

*Spoiler*
Show

If any are mistrustful of her, she welcomes the company and chats happily about Ipeq, the Crook River, and the nearby desert through the entire trip.

1593.75 gp to Vlarga, Vershab, Lehasti, and Turi. 

Buys 1 CSW Potion (750)
Buys 2 CMW Potion (600)
Buys 3 CLW Potion (150)

----------


## Farmerbink

For most of three days, Turi lurks in the background.  He surreptitiously watches over Azkin as his younger brother plays, smiling in amusement at the childish games the younger Masakhet finds entertaining.  Briefly, he considers the ramifications of becoming magically invisible in a game of hide and seek, and ultimately decides the stay out of it.  

He mostly observes as Vlarga interacts with the others, still uncomfortable but forcing a good face on it.  He dutifully joins her on the errand to sell their findings, and is surprised once again by her forthrightness.  Begrudgingly, almost imperceptibly, his attitude begins to shift.  He's not exactly happy to be around her, but little by little he seems less on edge.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm gonna roll for a gauntlet of the skilled maneuver, assuming you don't object:
(1d100)[*23*] (26+ will do)

Edit: just the worst.
After selling their findings, Turi leads the unlikely pair on what turns out to be a wild goose chase.  Despite the relative opulence, he finds nothing appealing to him in the markets of Ipeq.  Stall after stall of wizarding gear and heavier blades leave him carrying a substantial amount of coin back to the party, somewhat unhappily.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab is very pragmatic, nearly to the point of rudeness, during their journey. While his experienced companions recognize that he is not mentally there (planning for future encounters, considering quantum arcane mechanics, trying to understand facial expressions) it is unlikely that the ex-slaves understand. His usual anti-social-ness continues to help mitigate any social damage done, however, and once their errand is done he begins working towards his long-term goals of magical mastery.

Taking his share of the gold, the arcanist finds a scroll shop and collects several items to study and the materials to scribe them into his spellbook as they return to their travels. "I can continue to prepare the phantom chariot for our travels. Do we know where we are going? Is it worthwhile to purchase some maps or speak to experts about the area? Or can our new companion guide us to discover our goal?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala drifts away, both in mind and body. Unaware of her surroundings, she feels as if she were in a descent into a darkness deeper than any river. Is this death coming? Is Anubis going to guide her soul to its rightful place? Strangely detached, she observes her own, limp form, her burns mercifully cooling in the dark water, floating down the stream of the Crook. Coming from below, two enormous shapes, black as night, long jaws wide open to take her down the abyss - hetkoshus, the harbingers of Apep, the Devourer of Dawn. Surely, she will not live to see the next victory of Ra... But at the last moment, another monster, this one coming from the surface, grabs her, pulls her away from the hungry crocodiles, and takes flight! She recognizes the uraeus, the two headed, winged cobra of Wadjet, protector of river dwellers. In the distance, a voice calls to her, a voice she doesn't recognize, yet feels strangely familiar.

Natala wakes. Or she thinks she does. She's laying on a patch of green grass on the shore of a river, surrounded by the familiar reeds. But this isn't the Crook. It is a much broader river, its flow is faster, its water more lustrous in the morning sun. Come to think of it, no sun is apparent, but the light is that of morning nonetheless. And, the sky is somehow... bluer than it should be. 

But Natala soon forgets about any such details, for in front of her stand two unbelievably beautiful, radiant beings. A muscular man, with the head of a mighty crocodile, wearing a headdress with tall plumes, curling horns, and a solar disk. And a woman with the head of a cobra, her winged arms outspread in a protective, welcoming pose. Overwhelmed, Natala kneels, to prostrate herself in front of her gods. 

"FEAR NOT, DESERT WALKER", comes Sobek's booming voice above her. 

"You have been faithful. Your friends, your country, your world still have need of your wisdom and your strength." Wadjet's tone is softer, but somehow no less imposing.

"AND YOU WILL NEED THE KNOWLEDGE AND THE POWER OF OTHERS. DO NOT TURN THEM AWAY."  The vision vanishes in a flash of bright light. 

Now Natala is standing, in the desert, just outside a large city. Cries of anguish and terror are heard in the distance, people running in all directions in a panic. The cause of this unrest isn't immediately clear to her, until suddenly, an immense shadow covers the area, and the midday heat is replaced by a wave of unseasonably cool temperature. Shivering, she looks up, to see an enormous mass of stone, blotting out the sun: A colossal pyramid, floating hundreds of feet overhead, threatens the city with oblivion. It is an awesome sight: The four sides are highly polished, reflecting the light of the sun and moon alike, giving the structure an otherworldly glow, while the underside is a just jagged surface of rugged rock. A sphere of energy glimmers above the pyramid's apex...

A group of winged creatures, covered in burial linens, dark and empty eye sockets revealing they don't belong to the realm of the living, fly overhead, and Natala hears their screeching voices: "Remember! Surrender them, or your city will be crushed into dust!"

The vision becomes gradually darker, until everything is black. Natala is blind, and lost. She feels the urgency to leave this place, to find her way. The ground under her sandaled feet is sandy and hot, but there is no light, no sun, even though she can feel Ra's blessed warmth on her face. Trying to orient herself with this clue, she walks in a more or less straight path, stumbling multiple times, for what feels like hours or days. Exhausted, she falls on her knees. That's when she hears a insistent buzzing - honeybees here? No matter how strange the situation is, she finds a glimmer of hope in that sound, that of her most sacred animal. The sound comes from a definite direction. Gathering the last of her strength, she follows it. After a while, the sound becomes dimmer, but a faint light appears ahead of her...

Natala is now in a small oasis, somewhere in the vast expanse of the Osirian Desert, alone. Her wounds healed with not even the trace of a scar, she feels fresh and rested. She notices an unusual weight around her neck. She reaches to grasp it - an amulet, made of gold and glass, in the shape of an uraeus. With a silent prayer of thanks, she stands, looks around. Everything is calm. She bends to taste the oasis' water, to find it delightfully cool and refreshing under the scorching heat of the midday sun. That's when she hears noise. A mighty roar, a cry of pain, the sound of weapons being drawn, a call to battle... Has she heard this voice before?

Without a moment of hesitation, Natala runs towards the sound of destiny.

*Spoiler: Newfound object*
Show


The Uraeus Amulet
Aura moderate abjuration; CL 6th; Slot neck; Price 5,500 gp; Weight 1 lb.
Attached to a gold chain, this gold and blue glass amulet is cast in the form of a uraeusa two headed winged cobra. Whenever its wearer is affected by a fear effect, she may attempt a new saving throw at the end of her turn each round to end that effect. Furthermore, once per day on command, the amulet grants its wearer an aura of courage that lasts for 1 minute. This aura is otherwise identical to the aura of a 3rd level paladin.
Construction Requirements Craft Wondrous Item, bless, remove fear Cost 2,750 gp


**************************************************  **************************************************  *****

*Toilday, 26 Calistril
*
Leaving Ipeq and many grateful friendships behind, the group crosses the Crook's flood plain, passing through busy fields and a few small villages. Soon enough, thanks to Vershab's magic, they find themselves in the heat of the Parched Dunes again, going back the way they came. The trip is uneventful, and, now unencumbered, they make a brisk pace. After a few days, they reach the oasis where they fought Yeeharghun and his band, then they begin to explore the desert in earnest, in search of anything that could look like Chisisek's tomb. They're hit by a sandstorm that pins them in place for two days. Fortunately, Vlarga's experience helps them to weather the worst of it without too much hardship, and she soon finds their way again, even though the configuration of the dunes was markedly altered by the hungry wind.

After a few more days of fruitless exploration, the group finds an area of reddish, stony ground, and they have to navigate a smattering of rocky outcroppings. In the distance, a strange sound can be heard, like air whislting through brass pipes. Their curiosity aroused, they change their path to investigate, but the sound ceases. Soon enough, they find a cavernous hole in the ground. Evidently, this cannot be the tomb of an major dignitary, servant of a mighty pharaoh. They listen for a while, but everything remains quiet, and they decide to be on their way...

Without any warning, out of the cavern comes a gigantic, serpent-like creature, a slithering blue reptile, with too many legs to count at a glance! It has a fearsome head, crowned with two large, curling horns. It grabs Azkin in one of its massive claws, and the young priest cries in pain!

*Spoiler: Surprise round*
Show


The creature charges out of its hole, hits Azkin, grabs him, and constricts for (3d6+12)[*23*] damage.

Initiative:
Vershab (1d20+11)[*15*]
Lehasti(1d20+1)[*8*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*6*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*10*]
Vlarga (1d20+1)[*16*]

Creature (1d20+3)[*11*]

Azkin takes 23 damage and is grappled.

Next round is round 0. Vlarga and Vershab can act since they beat the monster's initiative. Then, it will be the monster's turn.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The creature burst out of the scenery and transitioned from amusing nature sighting to incredible danger within two eye blinks.  Normally a bit sloth, the threat to her favorite Relic Knight springs the gnoll warrior into immediate action.

"AZKIN!" Vlarga cries, her flesh morphs and surges in volume as she draws her increasingly massive blade.  By the time her flesh starts to reflect her demonic heritage, she is already running.   She charges for the lizard, heedless of the obvious danger it presents, and uses her momentum to drive a potent swing overhand swing at the creature's neck.

*Spoiler: Vlarga actions, round 0*
Show

None: enter rage
Full: Charge to L-M9-10
Draw falchion as part of move, attack blue lizard
Falchion: (1d20+17)[*31*] Dam: (2d6+20)[*28*] (Confirm (35+): (1d20+17)[*34*] extra Dam: (2d6+20)[*31*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*28*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) 

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, round 0*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (124)/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 17, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +13/+13 (2d6+15 / 2d6+15, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +15/+7 (2d6+20, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 20/21, Spells: 1st 2/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
-2 AC from charge

----------


## Gwynfrid

In a lightning reflex, the enormous predator turns its neck to grab Vlarga in its wide open jaw!

*Spoiler*
Show

Attack of opportunity (1d20+20)[*32*] damage (3d8+12)[*23*]; cc(40) (1d20+20)[*27*] ed (3d8+12)[*26*]
If hits, it attempts to grab: (1d20+26)[*42*]

Vlarga takes 23 damage and is grappled. Unfortunately, this means she can't use her falchion, as it is 2-handed. She can take a standard action to replace her strike.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Unable to maneuver her blade, Vlarga strikes instead at the creature's face with her massive claws.

*Spoiler: Vlarga actions, round 0.1*
Show

Claws: (1d20+13)[*18*] Dam: (2d6+15)[*25*] (Confirm: (1d20+13)[*20*] extra dam: (2d6+15)[*26*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - initimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*33*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis)
Disappointing...

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, round 0.1*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (102)/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 17, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +13/+13 (2d6+15 / 2d6+15, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +15/+7 (2d6+20, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 20/21, Spells: 1st 2/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
-2 AC from charge
grappled

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 0, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor

"We appear to have wandered into an advanced behir's territory - they're aggressive and dangerous, but not animals or particularly evil," calls Vershab in a lecturing voice meant to project to be heard by all - including the behir. "Sometimes they will negotiate, but this one is typically attacking first. I recommend we dispose of it with all due haste...oh, and don't try to use electric magic against it - it's immune and likely has a breath weapon too!" he continues as he draws a wand and activates its power, causing a lance of sickly black energy streaking into the beast's flank.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+17)[*37*] to identify the monster and recognize it's powers and such.

Draw a wand and then activate to cast Enervation: (1d20+5)[*12*] to hit touch AC, (1d20+5)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*3*] temporary negative levels applied, (1d4)[*3*] critical hit additional temporary negative levels.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The creature appears to hesitate for a second when Vlarga's claws scratch a deep gash on its tongue, and falters again when hit by Vershab's necromantic ray. Nevertheless, it continues its attack... With a disgusting, grunting and slurping sound, it swallows Vlarga, and the entire giant gnoll disappears in its gaping throat! While doing so, however, it fails to maintain its hold on Azkin, and the young man slips out of its grasp to fall flat on his back.

*Spoiler: end of round 0*
Show

Damage sustained so far 25 (Vlarga) + 15 (Enervation), shaken, and 3 negative levels.

Stadard action, swallow Vlarga whole: (1d20+21)[*35*] damage (3d8+15)[*26*] bludgeoning
Free action, maintain grapple on Azkin (-20 penalty) (1d20+1)[*9*] and constrict (3d6+12)[*23*]

Vlarga takes 25 damage, she's inside the monster's stomach, still grappled. She can use light piercing or slashing weapons to try and cut free, or she can try to escape through the monster's throat.
Azkin is now free.

Rounds 1 begins, all PCs can act in any order.

----------


## Farmerbink

Silently cursing his focus elsewhere, Turi vanishes from sight.  _Extremely_ keen observers might track his steps as he dashes southwards to prepare to attack the worm from the rear.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*  +1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*  Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*  Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Vanish
move to H/13 
stealth (-5 for movement, +20 for invisible) (1d20+31)[*36*]  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

One moment, Vlarga was struggling with the beast - kicking, clawing, pushing - anything to keep those gargantuan jaws from digging further into her flesh, then she felt the creatures enormous tongue slap onto her side, then the jaws loosed, her position shifted abruptly, and everything went dark.  Her darkvision saw a fairly featureless, undulating surface.  It looked in the dark like a wall, but moved like muscle.  The walls engulfed her, crushing, and grinding, pushing at her feet and forcing her head forward.  Finally, the area expanded a bit.  She still barely fit, the walls were still crushing down upon her, and she was now surrounded by a caustic fluid that burned faintly against her demonic skin.  Finally, it dawned on her - _it ATE me!_

In all her adventures, Vlarga had never once been _eaten_ before.  Shed been bitten many, many times and could recall a particular grisly wound from a ghoul that consumed a fist-sized chuck from her side, but the complete dining experience was definitely something else!  Though a small part of her delighted at the novelty of the experience, in her rage she was mostly just pissed off.  Vlarga forced her legs against the stomach wall, and pushed her back hard against the other.  Momentarily braced as such, she freed her arms and drove her claws slashing simultaneously into the stomach walls.  This beast was about to experience the indigestion of legends.

*Spoiler: Vlarga actions, round 1*
Show

Seems RAW admits full natural attacks while grappled (-2 included for doing something other than escaping the grapple - although this is almost certainly the most effective way to escape the grapple)

L Claws: (1d20+11)[*12*] Dam: (2d6+15)[*22*] (Confirm (31): (1d20+11)[*30*] extra dam: (2d6+15)[*22*])
R Claws: (1d20+11)[*19*] Dam: (2d6+15)[*25*] (Confirm (31): (1d20+11)[*19*] extra dam: (2d6+15)[*21*])


*Spoiler: Vlarga status, round 1*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (77)/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 17, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +13/+13 (2d6+15 / 2d6+15, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +15/+7 (2d6+20, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 19/21, Spells: 1st 2/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
grappled
swallowed whole

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor

More of the same is in order, I believe, says Vershab as he casually repeats his activation of the bone-wand in his hand. Then he draws another wand, this one light and capped with a crystal on the end, and holds it in his other hand at the ready...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Draw his wand of _Fly_ and activate the wand of Enervation (again): (1d20+5)[*24*] to hit touch AC, (1d20+5)[*22*] (20/x2), (1d4)[*2*] temporary negative levels applied, (1d4)[*1*] critical hit additional temporary negative levels.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti finally shakes off the shock of the creature's sudden appearance, its savage assault upon her protege, and the sudden _dis_appearance of her most recent associate. For a moment, her gaze lingers upon the young priest of Sarenrae, where Azkin has fallen, groaning, but conscious, upon the rocky ground.

The young cleric lifts his eyes to meet his mistress's, and he grasps his holy symbol before praying, his watchful glance now resting upon the great beast before them. "Dawnflower, burning bright, bolster your servants!" he murmurs, and a sense of confidence settles upon his companions.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard: cast Bless, defensively using roll in OOC
Move: Ready Scimitar/Shield

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 34/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 15, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 melee atk, AC vs melee, +4 AC vs ranged
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes 



His mistress nods at Azkin, and with a clenched jaw and a resolute stare, she murmurs her own prayer to their deity... before dashing with surprising speed to meet the creature, sweeping her falchion toward its hide!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: cast Grace, so that her movement doesn't provoke.
Move: something like P11, into range for her melee attack and fairly far south to make flanking easier on Turi next round.
Standard: Power Attack!

Attack: (1d20+13)[*28*]; CC for x2 on 31+: [roll] 1d20+13[/roll] not a threat anyway  :Small Annoyed: 
Damage: (2d4+17)[*24*] slashing, add'l (2d4+17)[*22*] on crit

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 7, *Will* 9, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +15 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+7, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes
Power Attack: -3 melee attack, +6 (+9 2h) melee damage this rd

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala was blessed, no doubt.  In the battle on the river, she was sure her time in the mortal coil and as complete.  Instead, she had been called to serve further.  The visions she received clearly communicated the price of failure.  So when the sounds of battle reached her ears, the fire-haired prophetess of the old gods rushed forward, filled with fervor.  As she approached, running nimblyacross the rocky outcroppins, she quickly found the source - a giant worm surrounded by a small group, was in the middle of swallowing a struggling figure.  

Focusing her sight on the other combatants, she broke out in a grin - it was the Relic Knights!  Her companions were spread out, at least the ones she could see.  She didnt notice Turi, and suddenly had a sinking feeling that perhaps that was who had gone down the worms gullet. To far and to high up to lend immediate assistance, she desperately called out, seeking aid from the first divine being she could think of.

With a crack of thunder and spray of water, a glowing well-muscled, scaly figure with the head of a crocodile appeared opposite of one of the Knights.  Wielding a giant stylized blade similar in shape and size to the weapon wielded by Lehasti, the almost translucent figure gave the Knights a salute, then attacked the behir with gusto.


*Spoiler: Actions - Rnd 1*
Show

Natala will advance to B25, then cast _spiritual ally_ in a space to flank with whoever is engaged.  Ally is a warrior of Sobek, wielding a falchion, and will attack upon appearing.  Hits as spell, so no DR.  
*Attack 1* - (1d20+11)[*19*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*7*]
*Attack 2* - (1d20+6)[*16*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*7*]

*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 1*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Ally (1 of 10 rnds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (Bow, 1 of X rnds); Darkvision

----------


## Gwynfrid

Bolstered by Sarenrae's multiple blessings, Lehasti boldly steps forward to inflict a grievous blow on the behir's flank, but the enormous beast is already moving in against Vershab after the arcanist inflicted a fresh burden of necromantic pain on it. Its long neck extends and its huge jaws strike like lightning from above, catching the unfortunate young man!

Turi is nowhere to be seen, and Vlarga's struggles are invisible to the others, but she fails to scrape the tough inner wall of the creatures' stomach. Surprisingly, she notices the strange absence of digestive acids. Instead, the powerful muscles of the giant behir's belly contract tightly to crush her bones to bits...

Then, from behind their enemy, Turi notices a human-sized figure standing on the rocks, but with the sun at her back, he finds it hard to distinguish who that might be. A spell is apparently cast, and a powerful-looking, if transparent, ally appears on the battlefield! Unfortunately, its first attacks fail to pierce the creature's thick hide. 

*Spoiler: end of round 1*
Show

Natala's spiritual ally appears in K15 but its blows fail to connect, even with the flanking bonus and the Bless bonus (for a total of +14 if I count this correctly).

Total damage sustained so far: 74, shaken, and 5 negative levels.

5-ft step 1 square to the north
Standard action, attack Vershab (1d20+13)[*27*] damage (3d6+12)[*24*] cc(33) (1d20+13)[*22*] ed (3d6+12)[*25*], and grab (1d20+19)[*37*] with immediate constrict damage (3d6+12)[*25*]

Vlarga takes damage inside the creature: (3d8+15)[*24*] bludgeoning

Vlarga takes 24 damage. Vershab takes 49 damage and is grappled.

Rounds 2 begins, all PCs can act in any order.

Note that the slightly darker area in the center of the map is the entrance of the behir's lair, basically a huge hole in the ground. This means that:
- Squares M10, K-N11, J-N12, L-O13, L-N14 and L-N15 are 10 ft or more below ground level: Stepping into these squares means a fall. 
- Squares M9, K10, L10, N10, J11, O11, I12, O12, K13, P13, K14, O14, K15, O15, L16, M16, N16 are difficult terrain. A character that stands into one of these squares at the end of their turn must make a DC15 Acrobatics check or fall into the hole.
- Being a flying creature, the spiritual ally doesn't have to worry about this.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga was in a constant battle with the crushing stomach walls.  The constant chaotic jostling meant she couldn't tell what direction was up, down, or anything in between.   Irate that her previous attacks seemed to bounce off the creatures seemingy tender, exposed flesh, Vlarga squirms to rotate herself as best she can a quarter turn.  She then again pushed her feet hard immediately after a tight squeeze, bares her viciously sharp claws, and uses the breif respite to drive those claws as hard as she can into the incominging walls.

*Spoiler: Vlarga actions, round 2*
Show

I read bless and I am pretty sure that Vlarga would be affected despite having been eaten at the time.

L Claws: (1d20+12)[*27*] Dam: (2d6+15)[*23*] (Confirm (32): (1d20+12)[*16*] extra dam: (2d6+15)[*25*])
R Claws: (1d20+12)[*26*] Dam: (2d6+15)[*26*] (Confirm (32): (1d20+12)[*15*] extra dam: (2d6+15)[*24*])


*Spoiler: Vlarga status, round 2*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (54)/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 17, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +13/+13 (2d6+15 / 2d6+15, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +15/+7 (2d6+20, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 19/21, Spells: 1st 2/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
bless
grappled
swallowed whole

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 8/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Invisible (Round 1/5)

Dimensional Slide (25 out of 80 ft used today)

With a grunt of pain Vershab seems to disappear from the behir's grasp, reappearing between two rocks behind Azkin. Then a moment later he speaks some arcane syllables and disappears from sight again, this time staying invisible.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will use Dimensional Slide (Su) to move to move to *S6*. There he will cast Vanish.




> *Spell-Like Abilities*
> 
> A spell-like ability has no verbal, somatic, or material component, nor does it require a focus. The user activates it mentally.
> 
> *Supernatural Abilities (Su)*
> These cant be disrupted in combat and generally dont provoke attacks of opportunity. They arent subject to spell resistance, counterspells, or dispel magic, and dont function in antimagic areas.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi whispers under his breath as he steps forward, the sound easily lost in the wind of the wastes.  _"two... three... time to die!"_  He eyes the gaping hole warily, yet charges boldly to the edge regardless.  Eyes focused on the monster before him, he places his feet as carefully as he can and lashes out with his enchanted blade.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Move to K/13.
Stab the mother with his blade of choice:
(1d20+15)[*18*] (includes flanking, should resolve vs flat-footed unless it can sense invisible foes somehow)
(1d20+15)[*23*] CC (33+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*10*] damage
(1d4+7)[*8*] crit confirmation
(4d8)[*18*] sneak stab

Gonna use debilitating strike to give it a -2 to AC for everyone and an extra -2 (for -4 total) to _Turi's_ attacks.

Ending my turn in no man's land: (1d20+13)[*27*] vs 15?

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala felt the worry well up in her stomach as the beast attacked Vershab next, grabbing the mage with ease and obviously swallowing him whole, since he disappeared from view.  Gasping, Natala moved forward, raising her glowing bow to take aim at the beast, when she saw Turi slip out and attack the creature.  It seemed perhaps the day was not as dark as she originally surmised!  


*Spoiler: Actions - Rnd 2*
Show

Natala will advance to C21, then fire an arrow.  *Attack* - (1d20+11)[*18*], *Damage* - (1d6+3)[*9*]
*Spiritual ally* will attack again, stepping to flank as necessary.  
*Att1* - (1d20+11)[*15*], *Dam* - (1d10+2)[*9*]
*Att2* - (1d20+6)[*13*], *Dam* - (1d10+2)[*8*]
EDIT: No flanking bonuses included yet

*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 2*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Ally (2 of 10 rnds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (Bow, 2 of X rnds); Darkvision

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti starts at the creature's sudden, vicious attack upon Vershab... but when the latter suddenly reappears (before suddenly, and clearly _intentionally_ vanishing once more) she grins viciously, before throwing all of her might into a furious assault on the creature's hide!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

My read is that Lehasti should have flanking from one or more of Turi and the Spiritual Ally. If she can 5ft step to a safe square, i.e. one that doesn't involve an acrobatics check, to ensure flanking, then she'll take it. *Flanking not included in below rolls.*

Full-round POWER attack:

Attack 1:(1d20+13)[*33*]; CC for x2 on 28+: (1d20+13)[*14*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*23*] slashing, add'l (2d4+17)[*21*] on crit.

Attack 2:(1d20+13)[*23*]; CC for x2 on 28+: (1d20+13)[*22*] *Edit: forgot to subtract 5 on both rolls for FRA.*
Damage: (2d4+17)[*22*] slashing, add'l (2d4+17)[*21*] on crit.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 7, *Will* 9, *CMB* +11, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +15 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+7, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes
Power Attack: -3 melee attack, +6 (+9 2h) melee damage this rd 



Meanwhile, Azkin attempts, cautiously, to stand to his feet, despite the proximity to the creature.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard action: total defense for +4 AC.
Move action: rise to his feet

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 34/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 melee atk, AC vs melee, +4 AC vs ranged
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes
Total Defense: +4 Dodge AC

----------


## Gwynfrid

The behir howls in frustration when Vershab escapes from its maw, and then again, this time in pain: Onlookers can see blood coming out of a broad gash in its midsection, a place that hasn't been under attack from any in the group so far.

On the other side, Turi suddenly becomes visible, with a grunt of frustration as the creature's thick hide resists his blade's razor-sharp edge. Next to him, the transparent being doesn't appear to be much more effective, and neither is an arrow coming from behind him. But this distraction diverts the monster's attention long enough for Lehasti's falchion to strike two big blows, one of which pierces the behir's scales. It reacts with just one bite at the paladin, who dodges out of the way of the enormous fangs... and then, the hungry giant turns back to retreat into its hole of the ground with great alacrity.


*Spoiler: end of round 2*
Show

Total damage sustained by the behir so far: 146, no longer shaken, and 5 negative levels.

Standard action, attack Lehasti (1d20+15)[*17*] damage (3d6+12)[*22*] cc(35) (1d20+15)[*33*] ed (3d6+12)[*20*], and grab (1d20+21)[*40*] with immediate constrict damage (3d6+12)[*16*] 

The creature retreats in its hole and is no longer visible at the end of its turn. Attacks of opportunity from everyone in melee range are possible.

Vlarga takes damage inside the creature: (3d8+15)[*34*] bludgeoning, but she sees an opening. She can get out with a move action.

No new map - it's now basically a big hole in the center.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 8/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Invisible (Round 2/5)

Dimensional Slide (25 out of 80 ft used today)

Remaining invisible, Vershab calls out, "It's retreat is unfortunate - I do not recommend following it into it's lair. It could double back and attack with little warning or ability for us to defend. I will summon an elemental to burrow in after it, though, and try to continue to help Vlarga escape it's stomach. In the meantime, I could use some healing, if Azkin were to approach the sound of my voice!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will begin casting Summon Monster IV, intending to summon a Medium Earth Elemental to go and continue the attacks on the Behir (and help Vlarga).

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi lashes out irritably as the creature retreats, still not quite sure where Vlarga is- or perhaps rather how to get her out.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2 aoo*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

(1d20+13)[*19*] AoO 
(1d20+13)[*32*] CC (31+)
(1d6+4)[*6*] damage
(1d6+4)[*5*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*15*] sneak stab
use debilitating strike to _hamper_, reducing all movement speeds by half (to minimum 5')

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

When the beast retreated, the oracle hissed *"No!"* and immediately moved forward, leaping down lightly from the ledge and hurrying forward.  Vershab couldn't survive long in the beast's belly, and she couldn't let one of her companions fall because of her lack of skill in combat!

As she neared her companions, she called out, "Greetings friends!  I have found you, but we must be quick if we are to save Vershab.  Who share I bless with the favor of the gods first?"  Before she could finish, Natala heard a voice she recognized, dry and deadpan, but with a hint of self satisfaction.  Blinking, she looked around, stammering.  "I-if V-vershab is here ... then who in the Abyss is in the beast's belly?"

*Spoiler: Actions - Rnd 3*
Show

As a swift action she'll send the ally after the beast.  Natala will jump down and advance to H18 (move action).  Presuming someone is close enough, she can cast heal ... or some other buff.  But for now she'll just hold for the others before entering the hole.  
*Spiritual ally* will move and attack.  
*Attack 1* - (1d20+11)[*20*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*8*]
*Attack 2* - (1d20+6)[*8*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*11*]


*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 3*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Ally (3 of 10 rnds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (Bow, 3 of X rnds); Darkvision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Key words being, 'in the Abyss,' I think, Natala. The gnoll has some infernal heritage, but has been an ally for several days. Where have you been?" replies Vershab critically.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti growls out her frustration as her swing fails to connect. She stares angrily at the sudden vacancy before the completeness of Vlarga's disappearance seems to break through to the forefront of her mind, in the sudden absence of things to attack. She barks roughly at Azkin, "Earth Elemental, _quickly!_" before darting in the general direction of Vershab's voice.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move toward Vershab.
If possible, deliver Lay on Hands: (4d6)[*20*] healing. Doubt he's sickened or staggered.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 7, *Will* 9, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +15 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+7, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes 



The young cleric begins gesturing, the motions simultaneously frantic and deliberate...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Begin casting Summon Monster 2, for a small Earth Elemental to pursue.
5ft step toward the chasm, if there's a safe place to do so.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 34/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 melee atk, AC vs melee, +4 AC vs ranged
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi glances to his allies briefly, scowling in confusion and indecision.  He glances down the gaping chasm where his new ally was just taken and back to the rest of the Relic Knights.  When Lehasti orders Azkin to summon more magical assistants, the youngster seems to steel himself as well.  "Keep 'em coming, too!"  

With no further warning, he leaps into the hole, nimbly using his hands and feet to slow his descent on the sandy slopes as he scrambles after the fleeing monster.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

So, unless the vertical drop is more than 20', I'm confident Turi will avoid lethal damage (and therefore will not land prone).  Even if it *is* more than 30' straight down, I'd like to imagine the soft ground rules might convert an extra 10' to nonlethal.  Finally, there's not really rules for using two opposing faces to turn it into more of a rapid climb, and I guess this thing would be too wide to make it plausible anyway.  

Regardless, acrobatics to reduce falling damage: (1d20+13)[*19*]
If damage is taken, let's apply these d6 from the top down: (4d6)[*4*][*6*][*6*][*3*](19) (if it's farther than that, I'll edit and not have Turi dive to near certain death).

If there's an enemy visible and he can attack at the bottom, we'll do it:
(1d20+13)[*19*] kukri (does not include flanking)
(1d20+13)[*28*] CC (31+, x2)
(1d6+4)[*8*] damage (does not include dirty fighting)
(1d6+4)[*10*] crit bonus
if applicable: (4d8)[*20*] sneak stab and _hamper_ the Behir for 1/2 movement speed

----------


## Gwynfrid

The adventurers' attempts to hit the retreating behir all bounce off its sturdy scales, but Turi boldly jumps down in pursuit! The translucent crocodile-headed man solemnly takes to the air after him, leaving the others behind. Nothing is visible in the dark recesses of the cavern, and only huge trashing noises and roars from the beast provide any  hints of the drama unfolding below.

Turi jumps and rolls with the fall, ending on his feet with just minor bruises. In the semi-darkness, he sees the huge form of the monster and moves to attack, to be met by one of its many claws! He can't see on the other side, but he hears heaving sounds and another roar of the beast howling in pain... It seems to be distracted, turning away from him to bite something, and then the former street urchin sees Vlarga, fighting to free herself from the maw of the monster yet again!

*Spoiler: end of round 3*
Show

Total damage sustained by the behir so far: 146, no longer shaken, and 5 negative levels. All attacks this round were misses (ecept Vlarga's below).

The cavern is in dim light (20% miss chance).

AoO on Turi with claw:  (1d20+15)[*32*] damage (3d6+12)[*25*] cc(35) (1d20+15)[*16*] ed (3d6+12)[*19*] , and grab (1d20+1)[*14*] with immediate constrict damage (3d6+12)[*23*] (the grab attempt includes a -20 penalty for using the grab ability without becoming grappled)

Vlarga makes one attack, then moves to extract herself.
Claws: (1d20+12)[*29*] damage (2d6+15)[*25*] cc(32): (1d20+12)[*25*] ed (2d6+15)[*24*]

Behir
Bite on Vlarga:  (1d20+15)[*20*] damage (3d6+12)[*22*] cc(35) (1d20+15)[*18*] ed (3d6+12)[*26*] , and grab (1d20+21)[*39*] with immediate constrict damage (3d6+12)[*23*]

Turi took *4* nonlethal damage from the fall and *25* damage from the behir, but isn't grappled.
Vlarga took *43* damage including her DR and is grappled.
The behir took another 25 damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Alright, you bastard!  Let 'er go!"  Grimacing in irritation, the young warrior lashes out with both blades in a savage, desperate attempt to free Vlarga and end the threat once and for all.  He steps into the dim light, blades glinting sporadically.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 4*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 63/88 (and 4 nonlethal), *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

My read is that flanking is probable?  Going to roll accordingly.

(1d20+13)[*20*] kukri, (1d100)[*50*] concealment (21+ succeeds)
(1d20+13)[*31*] CC (31+, x2)
(1d6+5)[*6*] damage
(1d6+5)[*10*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*11*] sneak stab and _Bewilder_ the Behir for -2 AC , with an extra stacking -2 vs Turi's attacks.

(1d20+13)[*19*] kukri offhand, (1d100)[*78*] concealment (21+ succeeds)
(1d20+13)[*22*] CC (31+, x2)
(1d6+5)[*11*] damage
(1d6+5)[*9*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*21*] sneak stab and _Bewilder_ the Behir for -2 AC , with an extra stacking -2 vs Turi's attacks.

(1d20+8)[*21*] kukri iterative, (1d100)[*10*] concealment (21+ succeeds)
(1d20+8)[*23*] CC (26+, x2)
(1d6+5)[*8*] damage
(1d6+5)[*10*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*18*] sneak stab and _Bewilder_ the Behir for -2 AC , with an extra stacking -2 vs Turi's attacks.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 8/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Invisible (Round 3/5)
Dimensional Slide (25 out of 80 ft used today)
Earth Elemental Round 1/8

"The enemy should be obvious," says Vershab as a mound of pebbles and rocks takes on the form of a vaguely humanoid shape. A convenient roar from the behir sounds and demands the earth elemental's attention and the outsider dives into the earth to make its way to melee the enormous creature. As it disappears from sight he calls out to Lehasti. "Shall I summon another one or two? I can only do that many, and if I do then I won't be able to conjure the phantasmal chariot today!" Then he begins casting another summons, just in case... Then the invisible mage walks towards the hole carefully, trying to get the behir back into his sights...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Earth Elemental will charge (if allowed and the behir is in range: (1d20+11)[*12*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*27*] (20/x2), (1d8+7)[*11*] bludgeoning damage, (1d8+7)[*12*] critical strike damage.

To hit rolls do not include flanking, if that's possible. I suspect the behir cannot see it coming, as it is earth gliding, so it should be attacking the enemy's flat-footed AC.

Vershab will take a 5-ft step closer to the hole and begin casting another Summon Monster IV. Vershab will move so that he is both not at risk of falling and able to see the enemy (*P10*?). If he cannot do both, he will stop before risking a fall.

If he can see the Behir and has the actions he will use his wand of Enervation again:

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Frowning for a moment at the word gnoll, Natala pushed her hesitations aside.  With a smile to the austere mage, Natala shrugged at his question. "A woman goes for a swim and suddenly her companions replace her."  Before she could say more, Turi ignored the banter and Natala's arrival with barely a glance over as he jumped into the pit.  Azkin summoned a rocky creature and sent that in after his brother.  

Looking to Vershab for a moment, Natala shrugged and hopped down into the pit as well, attempting to catch herself properly and come up firing in support of her battle brothers.  Unfortunately, she landed amid several loose rocks and her knee buckled as she fell back.  Glancing up, she saw the beast engaged with a large gnoll and Turi.  She couldn't raise her bow into a firing position yet, so she thought fast and came up with a plan ... that need one piece of information.  *"VERSHAB?  What are the natural enemies of these beasts?"*

*"Enemies?  Certainly that is a social construct, typically associated with humanoid perceptions of threat and aggression.  However, if you mean predators and/or prey, the most significant would be the almost inherent enmity the behir show towards dragons - ninety-two percent of the time, interactions between the two species results in immediate violence."*

The oracle nearly rolled her eyes, but shouted out a quick thanks then called upon the powers bestowed by the ancient ones.  With shower of sparks and flying rocks, a dark blue dragon emerged from the rubble of the cavern, some 30' from the behir, roaring a challenge at the beast.  The dragon readied itself to pounce, obviously intent on showing the beast who was the alpha predator.

Below, the crocodile warrior flew around to ensure a flanking attack and lashed out twice.

*Spoiler: Actions - Rnd 4*
Show

As a swift action, Nat will direct the ally to maneuver to flanking and attack.  Natala will jump down and shoot at the beast case a spell.

*Spiritual ally* *Attack 1* - (1d20+11)[*30*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*12*]
*Attack 2* - (1d20+6)[*21*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*9*] 

EDIT: Each attack should have +2 more, presuming flanking

*Natala* *Acrobatics vs DC15* - (1d20+4)[*11*] to take (2d6)[*3*][*6*](9) (first one if check is successful, two if I fail).  Presuming she can attack ...
*Attack* - (1d20+12)[*17*], *Damage* - (1d6+4)[*5*]
EDIT: Natala will case minor illusion, creating a dragon challenging the behir, attempting to draw it away from Vlarga.  


*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 4*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: minor illusion; Ally (4 of 10 rnds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (Bow, 4 of X rnds); Darkvision

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin completes his spell, and a... somewhat less intimidating pile of rocks and sand assembles itself into something vaguely approximating a humanoid figure, sans legs. "Well," sputters the flustered young cleric, "you heard the wizard," he finishes lamely, with a gesture toward the roars of the continued combat below.

Sparing a concerned gaze toward the pit into which his older brother has just dived, Azkin hastily moves along with his mistress to stand, shoulder-to-shoulder, at its edge, visibly steeling himself in anticipation of the reemergence of the great beast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Hoping the Earth elemental can charge and attack. I'm assuming that Earth Mastery applies.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*12*], CC: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Damage: (1d6+5)[*8*], crit: (1d6+5)[*11*]

Azkin will move to a square adjacent to Lehasti that doesn't require acrobatics or anything to avoid falling into the pit.

If possible, I'd like him to ready an action to Touch of Good Lehasti for +3.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 34/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 melee atk, AC vs melee, +4 AC vs ranged
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes

----------


## JWallyR

The ringing call of a familiar, but very much unexpected voice breaks through Lehasti's fixation on the combat in her immediate vicinity, and she turns to squint into the distance. A sudden, joyful grin bursts onto the paladin's face, and she very nearly laughs as the apparition of a dragon appears in midair over the pit. In the beast's momentary absence, she digs her boots into the shallow coating of sand and dirt on the rocky ground, and readies her blade for a savage sweep, looking more as a woodcutter preparing to lay into a tree than the skilled swordswoman she is.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move back to her original position and ready an attack for when (if?) the beast reemerges. Rolls include Power Attack.

Attack: (1d20+13)[*14*]; CC for 2x on 31+: (1d20+13)[*25*]
Damage: 2d4+17[/roll] slashing, crit: (2d4+17)[*23*]

*Spoiler: AoO?*
Show

Attack: (1d20+13)[*24*]; CC for 2x on 31+: (1d20+13)[*23*]
Damage: 2d4+17[/roll] slashing, crit: (2d4+17)[*20*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 7, *Will* 9, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +15 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+7, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes
Power Attack: -3 melee attack, +6 (+9 2h) melee damage this rd

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vershab thinks he got a glimpse of the creature trashing below, but that's not enough for a shot with his enervating wand, so he uses the other one, granting flight to himself. Lehasti readies an attack, but the action is now entirely below ground. 

Even though they're surrounding the behir from three sides, the combatants find it quite difficult to pierce its scaly hide. Both elementals, even though they're very much in their natural terrain, fail to make any dent in it, as does Turi. Only Natala's crocodile-headed ally manages to land a solid blow. Meanwhile, Vlarga desperately lashes at the monster's tongue, mouth, teeth, anything she can reach... This isn't her first time being about to lose a fight to the death, and she's still alive, if barely!

Natala's exchange with Vershab can be heard by everyone, and one would think it should give the ruse away. The behir, however, isn't known for cleverness, and it falls for it. It spits Vlarga out on the rocky ground, and for the first time, it speaks, its eyes fixed on the hated draconic enemy.

"COWARD! You hide under cover of your damn magic! You bring a gang of enemies to do the dirty work! Recall them, that I can fight you like a warrior!" 

The beast lifts a claw above the gnoll's enlarged, prone body. 

"Back off, all of you! If you don't, I will crush this one like a dirty bug!"

Vlarga is covered in blood, several large pieces of fur hanging loose from the chest and back, an eye swollen shut and the other not much better. Natala can readily see that the proud bloodrager is on the verge of collapse.

*Spoiler: end of round 4*
Show

Vlarga attacks with both claws (includes power attack and -2 for grappled)
(1d20+11)[*26*] damage (2d6+15)[*23*]; cc(31) (1d20+11)[*20*] damage (2d6+15)[*23*]
(1d20+11)[*20*] damage (2d6+15)[*19*]; cc(31) (1d20+11)[*22*] damage (2d6+15)[*24*]

Total damage sustained by the behir so far: 206, no longer shaken, and 5 negative levels. 

The cavern is in dim light (20% miss chance). The behir and Vlarga have darkvision, so it doesn't matter to them.

The behir readied an action to strike Vlarga if anyone attacks it.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 8/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Fly
Invisible (Round 4/5)
Dimensional Slide (25 out of 80 ft used today)
Earth Elemental Round 2/8

Here goes nothing... mutters Vershab as he flies down adjacent to Vlarga. "Get out of here, anyway you can!" he directs the gnoll as he invokes magic and she vanishes from sight!

Meanwhile, the summoned earth elemental - being unable to understand the discussions - continues its attack on the Behir, striking at the beast from below...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will fly to Vlarga, staying as far from the center-mass of the behir's claw as possible, and cast Vanish on her.

Earth Elemental will continue to attack the Behir. Slam: (1d20+10)[*30*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*23*] (20/x2), (1d8+8)[*10*] bludgeoning damage, (1d8+8)[*16*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi blinks in surprise when the creature speaks.  He had thought (assumed, perhaps) it to be of animal intelligence or less, so the sudden demand is entirely unexpected.  Still, his has been a life of rolling punches, mostly metaphorical, so he regathers his wits quickly.  "Fine," he grumbles.  

Scowling in irritation, he takes a cautious step backwards, keeping his eyes firmly pinned on the Behir.  His blades remain in his hands, though his hands for the moment remain still.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 5*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 63/88 (and 4 nonlethal), *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

5-foot step away
readied attack to retaliate if the thing is lying:
(1d20+15)[*20*] (still counts flanking)
(1d20+15)[*32*] CC (33+)
(1d6+5)[*6*] damage
(1d6+5)[*11*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*23*] sneak stab- still going for AC reduction.....  Watch, this is the confirmed crit, and never happens.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Though in bad shape, Vlarga is hardly defenseless.  Through her rage, she raises her clawed fists to her face and shifts her footing.  Preparing to use the bony ridges and claws to deflect any incoming strikes she can't avoid.  She steps back a few feet and shouts at the beast, "you attacked us!"

*Spoiler: Vlarga actions, round 4*
Show

I assume the "prone" was just for flair as she was never knocked down as far as I know.

Standard: Total defense
5ft step away from behir

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, round 4*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* (10)/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 23, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 23, *CMD* 29, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +13/+13 (2d6+15 / 2d6+15, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +15/+7 (2d6+20, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc, +4 dodge)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 17/21, Spells: 1st 2/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition* Bloodraging - Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
bless
total defense

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala watched the situation play out, frustrated the behir hadn't simply leapt at the figment.  However, it did speak of a greater intelligence than she had anticipated. 
 She rose to her feet, wincing slightly before speaking aloud.  "You ambushed this group, and claim grievance?  If we intruded upon your domain, then we apologize.  I suggest we call this battle a draw, least more bloodshed be spilt.  Let us gather our wounded and retreat safely.  

And should you required more battle, I am sure that creature can accommodate you."  The dark dragon writhed and hissed, eyes fixated on the behir.  

Natala kept her bow ready, but lowered as she eyed the beast.  *"What say you, mighty one?"*
_OOC - Okay, I'll give it a go.  Diplomacy to get out of here!  Diplomacy - (1d20+13)[28]_
*Spoiler: Actions - Rnd 5*
Show

Spiritual ally will wait ... Natala will hold her action for now

*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 5*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: minor illusion (concentration +2 rounds); Ally (5 of 10 rnds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (Bow, 5 of X rnds); Darkvision

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's eyes widen as the beast _talks!_ Blinking away her surprise, she turns to Azkin, who nods before placing a hand on his mistress's shoulder.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin uses one charge of Touch of Glory to give Lehasti a +6 bonus on the next Cha-based skill check she attempts.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 34/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Prone: -4 melee atk, AC vs melee, +4 AC vs ranged
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes 



lends her booming voice to Natala's entreaties, calling down to the unseen beast, "Indeed, allow us to remove our companions from your lair, and we will have no more quarrel with you! Rest assured, however, that should you press the attack, we will be forced to respond in kind!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

This sounds like Diplomacy (+17 mod) but could be interpreted as Intimidate (+9). Base roll (plus Touch of Glory): (1d20+6)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 7, *Will* 9, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +15 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+7, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today
Bless (Morale): +1 atk, saves vs fear. ~6 minutes

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala's and Lehasti's entreaties appear to mollify the beast for a moment, and it replies to the Desert Walker, or rather, to her illusion of a blue dragon. Unnoticed, Vershab flies into the cavern and makes Vlarga invisible. The behir, eyes fixed on the dragon, doesn't seem to notice, and the gnoll begins to slip to the side...

"Why do you have your servants speak for you? No voice of your own?" The behir snarls, with a gesture of its many legs that could pass for a kind of shrug, and continues.

"My domain, yes! Everyone who steps in it is food! And I was hungry! If you give me... Er..." It hesitates for a second, but decides against making a bigger demand. Natala notices how badly wounded the behir is, and guesses that this is the reason for the leniency.

"If you... If you leave my home, I will let you go in peace!" 

Unfortunately, it is at this point that Vershab's earth elemental, on the other side, lands a tremendous blow. The behir yells in pain and rage, and the full weight of its paw falls down on Vlarga! It strikes true even though it can no longer see her, but the bloodrager, in a desperate move, rolls aside just beyond reach!

"TRAITOR!"  The enraged beast strikes at the fake dragon, completely failing to note that its blows pass through the illusory image as if it never were there...

*Spoiler: end of round 5*
Show

Resolving the actions in the following order: Turi steps back, Vlarga goes total defense, Natala and Lehasti do diplomacy while Vershab flies in invisibly and casts Vanish on Vlarga, then the elemental hits the behir.

If the behir notices Vershab's spellcasting, it strikes before the spell is in effect. Otherwise, it strikes when the elemental attacks, which is after Vlarga is invisible, therefore it has a 50% miss chance.

The behir's rolls include a -5 penalty for negative levels on everything, except damage.

Behir's Perception DC20 (base DC0, +20 as Vershab is invisible) (1d20+3)[*17*] - FAIL

Behir's readied attack on Vlarga, miss chance if applicable (51+ hits) (1d100)[*68*] SUCCESS, attack (1d20+15)[*18*] MISS! damage (3d6+12)[*22*] cc(35) (1d20+15)[*18*] ed (3d6+12)[*22*], and grab (1d20+1)[*8*] with immediate constrict damage (3d6+12)[*21*] (the grab attempt includes a -20 penalty for using the grab ability without becoming grappled)

Standard action, attack the blue dragon illusion. Will save (1d20+2)[*3*]

The cavern is in dim light (20% miss chance). The behir and Vlarga have darkvision, so it doesn't matter to them.

Total damage sustained by the behir so far: 232, and 5 negative levels. It's visibly about to fall.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala shakes her head as the situation degenerated quickly into violence.  With a sigh, she called out "To me, gnoll!" then mentally commanded the holy warrior to attack the behir.     

If the rager responded, Natala would use her strongest healing spell to aid the warrior.  If not, she would eye the distance to the behir, call upon ancient knowledge to better prepare her attack, then lash out with a beam of light that burned through the darkness.
_OOC - Spiritual ally will attack the behir; Natala will either heal or attack_
*Spoiler: Actions - Rnd 6*
Show

Spiritual ally attack w/flank:  
*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*32*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*12*]; If necessary, *Crit confirm*- (1d20+13)[*23*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*6*]

*Attack 2* - (1d20+8)[*27*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*9*]; If necessary, *Crit confirm* - (1d20+8)[*25*], *Damage* - (1d10+2)[*10*]
(Additional rolls are located in Post #1021)

Natala's heal vs Vlarga, if/when she comes over: *Cure Critical* - (4d8+8)[*33*] (I think that's right for the heal).  

Natala's attack w/searing light if Vlarga ignore's her resquest (Point blank feat included): 
*Attack* - (1d20+11)[*21*], *Dam* - (4d8+1)[*25*]


*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 6*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: minor illusion (2 rounds); Ally (6 of 10 rnds); Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (Bow, 6 of X rnds); Darkvision

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga is repositioning for an attack when the red-haired newcomer calls her over.  Vlarga shakes her head through her rage and plans to ignore the request, but then the beast abruptly slumps over from yet another wound - clearly defeated.  

She moves across the pit to Natala.  The earth indents under her mass, but she taps Natala, and says "here," in her booming voice.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The crocodile-man strikes two great blows, finally defeating the rampaging monster. With a final cry, the enormous beast collapses on the rocky cavern floor, and lies still.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

With the battle clearly won, Natala nodded at the disembodied voice and reached out to provided holy healing.  _(OOC - Vlarga gets 33 hps back)_.  As the dark dragon roared one last time, then disappeared, Natala glanced at the beast, then around at the others, a slight look of disapproval flitting across her face momentarily.  "Tis a shame our parlay was unsuccessful.  Perhaps had we not re-initiated hostilities, we could have departed in peace." She looked pointedly at the earth elemental, then shook her head, pushing aside her annoyance.  "However, it is probably for the best - the creature would continue to pray upon unsuspecting travelers.  But enough of that, where is Vershab?  And uncloak yourself, mighty warrior, that we may meet formally."

Natala dismissed her bow for now, as well as giving the crocodilian warrior a slight bow of her head and letting it depart back to its plane of origin.  Her mystic armor remained for now, as she turned towards the others expectantly.  
_OOC - dismiss ally and ancestral weapon if combat is over.  Illusion disappears on its own after a few seconds. _ 
*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 6*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Darkvision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab dodges out of the way of the falling behemoth, reappearing beside Natala with a calm expression. He nods respectfully, dismisses his summoned earth elemental, and then turns to his recently-returned companion. "I have the coin I owe you. If you would like, we can return to the surface and I can count it out for you while you administer healing. Vlarga is the large, invisible gnoll. She's been guiding us in the desert since we lost you," he says as he flies up to the surface beside Lehasti.

"Now, I think I know the answer to this, but I _really_ must insist you consider my request. This monster's corpse would make an ideal zombie mount in the desert - tireless, capable of aiding us in defense, capable of climbing...Put simply it is a truly excellent selection and will save me considerable magical power throughout our explorations. I can confidently guarantee you that it will stay under my control indefinitely, save the unlikely possibility that we encounter an enemy cleric capable of controlling the undead. Even in that event, I can attempt to wrestle control back with a high chance of success, especially if we are executing your divine wrath on the body of said cleric. It will not even cost us anything significant - I have scrolls and onyx gems saved for just this purpose, pilfered from our previous exploits. 

This is a very effective option, Lehasti, even if it is not properly _[Good]_ in the eyes of those who understand such moral quandaries. When we are done with the creature, I can command it to damage itself until a simple strike from any one of us will destroy the animating magic forever, leaving only the rotting corpse. What say you?"

The scholar waits, a bit of a challenge in his usual, off-kilter tone. He does not look Lehasti directly in the eye, but it's as close as he ever has before. Vershab's excitement and desire is palpable, and not without (clinical and utterly a-moral) merit...

"Oh, and it likely has a decent sized collection of loot dropped from its previous meals in its lair. We should find it - the resources could prove useful too."

*Spoiler: @Starbin*
Show

Vershab does owe Natala 700 GP and gives it to her at the earliest opportunity to clear the ledger.

He is also at 8/57 HPs and I would appreciate some significant healing magic.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

"Thank you!" the invisible gnoll warrior booms before sighing with relief as the pain washes away and she exits her rage, shrinking in size.  At the request to uncloak, she scratches her invisible chin and says in a significantly higher pitch, "you know - I'm not... actually sure how to do that...?"  Fortunately, well before Vershab finishes his necromantic request, the now calm Vlarga flashes back into view.  Though fascinated by the wizard's macabre request, she turns her head back to Natala.  

Vlarga reaches into her pack and remove a small stoppered cask, and several tin cups, "formally, it is an honor, stranger!  I infer you are already well acquainted with the Relic Knights.  Well, formally then, a toast to our victory," as she speaks, she pours mead into both the cups and a decadently ornate golden chalice bejeweled with diamonds and onyx.  She hands one cup to Natala, and one to any Relic Knight within reach, leaving the others on the ground to be collected as desired.  She then raises her chalice, and announces "I am Vlarga al-Lamashten!"  The gnoll stands seven and a half feet tall and is still dripping with Behir viscera and her own blood from several serious wounds, but gives a low cordial bow well suited for a courtier, managing to not spill a drop from the chalice.  

Her tone is oratory as if she were a bard regaling a crowd with the tales of another, "I have fought for and against the slavers of Fort Fang.  I have danced the blood moon away at Lamashtus Flower.   I have found glory in the Tripoint Arena of An, heard the music of the singing dunes of Khat, bathed in honor in the Great Pool of Djeneg.  I have plundered riches from Pharaohs - on both sides of life.  I have fought and killed the denizens of these wastes.  I am Vlarga al-Lamashten - scion of the sands.  I am acting a guide for the Relic Knights to find what they seek in the Parched Dunes," Vlarga take a big drink from her chalice, swallows, and stares at the contents for a moment with an approving smile, and then continues, "now, my new friend... please tell me, _who_ are you?"  The emphasis on 'who' makes it clear she is asking for more than just a name.  It would seem Vlarga took the formality request literally, as the whole ritual is reminiscent of a classic roadway greeting custom for desert travelers - who you are, where you've been, where you are going - though apparently with mead in the place of water.  

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, end of combat (unraged)*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 19(43)/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included +2 Claws (while raging) (Bodywrap works on 2 attacks per round)*  +13/+13 (2d6+15 / 2d6+15, x2)
*PA included Falchion +1 (while raging)*  +15/+7 (2d6+20, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Deflect, -3 Misc, +4 dodge)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 15/21, Spells: 1st 2/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition:* None

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smiled at Vershab's words - both the concerns over payments as well as the desire to raise the behir from the dead.  "Whatever gold you feel you owe me is unnecessary, as long as it is put towards the good of the group.  As for the beast, do what you must.  It is distasteful, but breaks no covenants I have with my gods ..." 

When Vlarga entered the conversation, she accepted the small mug and the introduction from the gnoll with focused attention.  Afterwards, she nodded and bowed low to the warrior.  "Ah, a keeper of the old ways ... how civilized.  Certainly a different initial encounter than my first meeting with these four. "  She smiled softly, remembering how the Relic Knights had almost attacked and, likely, would have killed her had not Lehasti intervened.  Turning back to Vlarga, she raised her cup.  "I am Natala al Akmet.  I am the Bond-gift ... scion of the Children of the Fiery Star as well as the Daughter of the Sand Stalkers.  I am a Seer of the Ancient Gods and Speaker of the Old Ways.  I have danced atop the Brazen Peaks, under the sun of summer and moon of winter.  I have broken bread or crossed spears with every tribe between Mount Osiki and the Salt Hills, bringing word of the Old Ones and seeking new words of their time.  I have bathed where the waters of the Crook, the Asp and the Sphinx meet.  I have ridden giant scorpions into battle, road a chariot in the Great Race, and plunged into the depths of dark libraries and lost temples alike.  I have slain fools who wish to raise an ancient enemy and threaten to destroy our way of life.  I fell in battle against cultists and a sphinx but was saved from the River by the Raging Torrent and the Green Empress.  Through their graces, I have been led to you all, and given a second chance to prevent a dark future.  

I am Natala al Akmet, Dune Walker, companion to the Relic Knights, and I have sworn to aid their mission against the followers of that ancient enemy.  And I thank you for your hospitality."  She raised her cup and drank deeply from it. 
_OOC - Introductions!_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 6*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Darkvision

----------


## SanguinePenguin

As Natala speaks, Vlarga listens to the brief summary of her journeys thus far and her expression changes to a toothy grin that widens more as she goes on.  After Natala drinks, Vlarga concludes the ritual with, "it is an honor to share my mead with you, Natala al Akmet," and a final bow.

The gnoll takes another drink, and adds, "you are a storied soul, Natala!  I am thrilled to know we will be journeying together.  I hope our travels together will feature prominantly in your next greeting."   Vlarga nods back to the Relic Knights, and speak softly, "my own introduction to them was also... lacking in civility.  Perhaps we should force some etiquitte lessons upon them one of these days."

She beckons and the massive dire hyena, who had hidden throughout the battle, approaches.  Vlarga reaches out to pet his side, "and this is Hlasho.  Hlasho - this is a _friend_."  The beast was already calm, but he lies down in the sand beside Vlarga and watches Natala with only mild interest.  "He is a softy, and will generally avoid conflict unless he is worried about me... which I suppose does not happen even when I get eaten."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab sniffs at the conversation between Vlarga and Natala, but doesn't act overly rudely even when he hears their criticism. "What are those drinks? Are they tasty? Alcoholic? Is that wise in a desert?" he asks as he floats down, no doubt waiting on Lehasti's answer. He sniffs one and then asks, "Is the custom a long, drawn out speech before drinking? I'm not opposed, but I'm no good at these sorts of things," the arcanist continues, his trademark stare (not quite at anyone, though it's clear he's directing his questions to the other two) perfectly exemplifying his social ineptitude. "As for your introductions to our band, can you blame us for assuming the threat of violence? We've certainly been subjected to enough surprising attacks *to warrant a nice, big, zombie protector!*" he finishes, yelling back up at Lehasti before he takes a sip of the mead experimentally.

With a shake of his head he wrinkles his nose, trying to decide if he likes it. "Well, I'm Vershab Fethi, a scholar, devotee of the arcane, and resident undead expert. I've been touched by the subtle influence of the walking dead since I was a child and struggle with talking to the living. It's much easier to speak with the dead, after all, since they are so much more constant than the ever-changing living. I'm not evil, but I don't understand morality and depend heavily on Lehasti to help me manage that compass. We've fought an undead plague, raided their tombs, and now battle the cult of the Sky Pharaoh. I bear the Sky Pharaoh's unholy burden until such time as it - and he - can be finally destroyed.

Did I do it right at all? Am I supposed to drink this now?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smirked at Vershab's response.  Noting his injuries, she reached over to touch his shoulder and provide the warm healing energy of the old ones.  "My apologies that I did not do this first.  

As for the greeting, you may say whatever you will.  However, it is customary to introduce yourself, provide some measure of who you are or what you have accomplished, and end with where your path leads.  It is common among the desert tribes, who tend to follow an oral tradition over the written word.  It has fallen out of favor in many of the cities, but those who follow the old ways still use it." 

She listened, pleased at the mage's efforts.  When last they had seen each other, she took him for a man locked within his own perceptions, but even in this short time apart it was obvious his was growing.  "Well said, sir.  Thank you for your story.  Do Turi, Azkin or Lehasti wish to join, or should we look for whatever ill-gotten gains this monster collected over the years?"
_OOC - Ready to start searching for loot or continue RPing ... and presume Natala heals anyone that needs it. _ 
*Spoiler: Status - OOC*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Darkvision

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi is as surprised as anyone when the earthen being slams into the behir.  He dashes forward to resume the fight, only to find the beast thrashing spasmodically in death.  As his efforts reverse course from causing death to avoiding his own, he dances nimbly around the flailing arms and tail, making the whole thing look actually fairly eloquent.  As the Beast finally stills, the youngster clucks his teeth.  "Should have tried talking before you tried eating," he grunts.  He is clearly unmoved by Natalie's concerns, considering the slain monster a menace more than parlaying partner, and shrugs noncommittally at the mention of peace.  

When Vershab begins his own overtures, the rogue glances back and forth between (still invisible) speaker and potential zombie with a series of glances.  First dismissive, then obviously worried, and finally landing on appraising, he breaks his peace only to add: "Hard to argue with having that thing on our side in the first place..."

Then Vlarga begins the rather protracted (and totally alien, to Turi) process of greeting Natala.  More than anything else, he watches in simple confusion as the two list feats and qualities in apparent tribute to themselves.  His expression becomes more and more unsure as they continue, until Vlarga introduces her canine companion.  


> "which I suppose does not happen even when I get eaten."


  Turi snorts loudly, interrupting the discourse with his apparently genuine amusement.  The snort is quickly overtaken by a grand series of belly-deep laughs, out of place in the aftermath of such destruction and verbiage but nonetheless offering some levity to the otherwise formal proceedings.  

Finally, he watches in silence as Vershab demonstrates his uncanny knack for the uncomfortable.  As the arcanist sips, Turi steps forward and bows awkwardly.  "I- uh...  I grew up on the streets of Wati.  Nobody taught me anything, so Azkin and I did what we had to to survive.  Mostly stealing, I suppose, but that's not that different from plundering.  Oh, and we found a book in that library that says we're descendants of pharaoh Masakhet!"  he takes a curious drink, eyes widening in appreciation at the sweetness.  He takes another draught, more deep and less cautious.  After, he raises the tin cup in something of a mock toast.  "Oh, we helped recover that mask thing!"  

He glances once more into the cup, and looks up at Vlarga.  "Uh.  Do you want to keep any of this?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The revelry in the wake of victory may be the environment where Vlarga is most at home, and her ease, despite her wounds, is transparent.  That the others are coming out of their shells a bit more than through the rest of their transit keeps a genuine grin on her face.  "It is an honor to share my mead with you, Vershab Fethi and Turi... Masakhet," Vlarga appends the unsaid title questioningly.  It seems that I travel with many storied souls.  Turi, that is your mead now to with as you wish - drink it, dump it, bathe with it - I'll take no offense.  Besides... this cask isn't yet empty and I purchased several of them in Djeneg.  The honey of their apiaries is so-so, but it does make a nice mead." 

To Vershab, she then adds, "regarding necromancy and the behir, it seems... unpleasant, but your arguments also have an undeniable merit.  If you have a gift for dealing with the undead as you say, then as long as that tool isn't being used recklessly, it would seem foolhardy to leave it sheathed indefinitely.  If this is a vote and if as your guide I get one, then I suppose I give a cautious yes."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Oh, we helped recover that mask thing!"


Vershab looks in Turi's direction and says, "I'd prefer we not discuss that any more than is strictly necessary, Al-Masakhet. I have already mentioned the burden, so let's leave it at that..."

As more votes in support of his idea come to the front Vershab looks up at Lehasti expectantly.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti and Azkin retain their coiled postures as the creature seems to respond to their overtures, and the latter flinches visibly as the Behir, provoked by the earth elemental's attack, roars its vengeance. Moments later, as it becomes clear that the danger is past, they each sigh in relief, Lehasti creeping near the edge of its lair to peer within, and her young companion looking around to assess the condition of those visible above. 




> "Tis a shame our parlay was unsuccessful.  Perhaps had we not re-initiated hostilities, we could have departed in peace. However, it is probably for the best - the creature would continue to pray upon unsuspecting travelers."


Lehasti spreads her hands, with a bland expression. "I know not the sort of fare upon which such a creature might prey, when unsuspecting passers-by are not available... but I find it difficult to mourn its demise, when we were merely passing through."




> "Now, I think I know the answer to this, but I _really_ must insist you consider my request...What say you?"


Lehasti frowns, more in thought than in disapproval, but her reverie is cut off by Vlarga's ornate and flourishing introduction, followed by that of Natala, which she observes with an approving smile.




> "My own introduction to them was also... lacking in civility.  Perhaps we should force some etiquitte lessons upon them one of these days."


The paladin's broad smile erupts into peals of laughter at their newest companion's witticism. "Friend Vlarga, it is so good to hear that your time in the proverbial belly of the beast has not dulled your good humor! Very nearly as good," she turns to advance toward Natala, "as to see you once again upon this side of the veil!" Enfolding her fellow warrior-woman in a fierce bear hug, Lehasti releases Natala to hold her at arm's length, examining the latter for any signs of injury.




> "Is the custom a long, drawn out speech before drinking? I'm not opposed, but I'm no good at these sorts of things. Well..."


Lehasti shakes her head ruefully, but favors Vershab with a brief nod in acknowledgment of his own introduction. "Perhaps some instruction in courtesy _would_ be in order," she murmurs to nobody in particular.

Azkin turns from a bemused observation of the introductions to give an uncertain expression to his mistress; the latter seems once more caught in deep consideration, her brows furrowed in apparent consternation. "Friend Vershab," she begins punctuated by a deep sigh, "well you know my distaste for... this sort of thing. Nor does there appear to be any extreme problem that calls for such an... unorthodox solution." Shaking her head, the paladin continues, "However, I cannot deny that you have been the very soul of patience in the exercise of your particular talents in this regard. That being the case," she pauses to take a deep breath, "I will neither prohibit you from this course of action, nor endorse the decision to pursue it, should you so choose. I only ask that you be mindful that among the most common of evils is that which embraces practical and momentary expedience at the expense of that which is right."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

For a moment Vershab seems to be about to enter into a lecture on the nature and feeding habits of the behir, as he starts saying, "Well, behirs will generally eat anything small enough for them to swallow..." before he trails off when he recognizes that Lehasti wasn't really asking for an academic discussion of what this monster would likely devour if left alive. He does snort to himself when the topic of courtesy is again mentioned, but doesn't respond until Lehasti _finally_ gives him an answer regarding reanimating the beast.

"Oh, is that all? That's fine, then," he says matter-of-factly as he removes some onyx and a scroll from his pack. Then he takes a moment and snaps his fingers before opening one of his spell books and studying for a moment. Once done with his Quick Study he calls out to everyone around him. "Everyone please back up, just so we give the reanimation magic a comfortable space. It cannot influence any of you, but caution is rarely inappropriate. Now, I will be using two spells to accomplish this - the first is the basic spell colloquially called "animate dead." I know it isn't very creative, but the simple name is in this case a feature, not a flaw. I have been holding onto several scrolls recovered during our exploits and am confident that this one has been prepared with the onyx gems already consumed. Should that prove to be insufficient then I have more here, just in case. The components are essential to the arcane magic, but it's difficult to be sure that the original scribe prepared these scrolls for maximum use."

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

According to previous posts in which this loot was dropped, the scrolls are prepared for up to 16 Hit Dice of undead. I think it was stated that the (advanced?) behir had 14 HD, so this should be sufficient. If not, please advise, *Gwynfrid*, and I will remove Onyx from Vershab's inventory accordingly. He has 500 GP worth of Onyx available for such material components.

"The second magic will ensure that our new mount is not the slow, clumsy zombie most of us have encountered before. Instead it will be a "fast zombie" - again, not the most creative name, but descriptive. Several of you have had your metabolisms hasted by my magic before. This will be a somewhat permanent effect upon the undead. Unfortunately it does make the resultant zombie less resistant to damaging attacks, but as we do not intend for this monster to last forever I don't see that as a problem. I'd rather our mount be able to move quickly and get us where we are going than to be more difficult to destroy when it is time for us to do so."

Once prepared and his process explained, Vershab casts his spell, activates his scroll, and then touches the side of the dead behir. At first it is difficult to tell that anything has happened - the dead behir doesn't begin moving or breathing, the stench of its death remains present, and Vershab only shivers slightly in spite of the heat. "*What an...intense...experience this is...*"  he says, his voice rough with either emotion or vocal distress. "*I can feel the zombie in a sense, as if it were a cold pit sucking in life and energy into the void. There are...strings?...no, chains too, that bind it to me. They are both heavy and ephemeral...*" With a cough and another shiver Vershab looks up at his allies. He floats over to them and then directs his voice to the zombie. "*Climb up and out of there, avoiding my living allies, and wait over there. Do not attack anything, even to defend yourself.*" he orders, eliciting an immediate response from the late-behir's zombified corpse. The massive undead climbs out of the late-behir's den and then lays down, completely still, several feet away from the nearest PC. 

Turning back to his companions, Vershab says, "It is unfortunately mindless and unable to tell us anything of the lair below. We should take the time to explore it and collect any treasure left behind. My control over it is absolute and I won't lose track of it - I carry the necromantic chains binding it to me. They are heavy enough that I will know if my control is broken for any reason." Looking at his animated abomination he nods, sniffs the air, and concludes thoughtfully, "The desert air will need to dry it out, but I suspect it will eventually become desiccated enough that we won't smell it. In the meantime I will ensure it stays downwind."

Then, the arcanist continues to use his active flight spell to descend into the tunnel and look for anything left behind by the monster now passively waiting for its master to return to the surface.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

According to the Zombie Template entry, making a Fast Zombie is very easy for Vershab. The details are about a fifth of the way down the webpage.

If *Gwynfrid* will kindly share the stat block for the original advanced behir, I will prepare a stat block for the fast-zombie-behir for review. I've already removed the first of four scrolls of Animate Dead from Vershab's inventory and spent the Arcane Reservoir point and spell slot for Haste. If I need to spend the onxy please advise.

Take 10 on Perception to find treasure in the lair? That would be a *29* or a (1d20+19)[*26*] if I need to roll.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga is no stranger to necromancy.  At the fort, whenever more labor was needed, the bodies of dead slaves or others would be reanimated to fill the void.  Sikivi of the Dead would even sometimes animate corpses that would tear themselves apart to entertain gnoll pups at festivals, which reflecting back now, were quite macabre affairs compared to the festivals in the rest of Osirion and Katapesh.  She is no stranger to necromancy but this zombie is something else.  Seeing it move for the first time, Vlargas jaw drops and she emits a stunned, "oh wow what a zombehir."  She stares in awe for a whole minute after it settles into its new position and stops moving.

With a shake of her head to pull her from her daze, she turns to Natala, "Natala, I have to ask  Given where we are, there is no chance you just happened to be in the area.  There is unlikely to be another living humanoid not native to the dunes for a dozen miles in any direction, let alone one who some of us have met before.  And there is _almost_ no chance you tracked us across the dunes unless youve been tailing us closely for many leagues without saying anything.  So how are you here?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi tilts his head in surprise when Lehasti's response is anything other than absolute.  He blinks thoughtfully, perhaps confused for several moments, and only turns back in time to see Vershab in the process of preparing the spell.  "Oh, this is happening, then," he utters lamely, as he takes several steps back.  He watches in naked curiosity as the arcanist stretches his necromantic muscles, fascinated by the _idea,_ at least, of what he's about to witness.

The reality of it is quite something else.  Despite Vershab's words, the utter disconnect between a visibly un-living creature and its sudden (and apparent willing) rise and movement strikes the youngster with its sheer _off_ness.  "That..."  He falls silent again, staring awestruck at the huge ... creature?  As his companion expounds confidently, the young urchin can't help but glance back at Lehasti and Azkin.  He plods silently to his younger brothers side, murmuring.  "Somehow, I feel smaller..."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "oh wow what a zombehir."





> "That...Somehow, I feel smaller..."


Vershab smirks silently at the gnoll's words and scoffs momentarily at Turi's. "I'm not a counsellor and not trained to address mental issues. If you are suffering delusions that you are shrunken that is not me - such magic exists, but I have not made use of it. However, it is satisfying to see our new mount outside the late-creature's lair. The tunnels hid much of its bulk..."

----------


## JWallyR

Disappointment colors Lehasti's expression as Vershab, clearly missing (or disregarding) the subtler nuances of her concerns prepares, matter-of-factly, to reanimate the creature's corpse. She moves to gather the rest of the party at a modest distance, deliberately interposing herself between them and the macabre object of the arcanist's focus. She watches intently as he works, the concern on her face evident as the impact of his necromantic magic impacts Vershab, but that reaction pales in comparison to the wide-eyed shock as the now-lifeless creature removes itself from its lair to wait, with unnatural stillness, some feet away.

The paladin's disquiet is evident, as she makes no effort to assist in the exploration of the late creature's home, her attention captured wholly by the massive creature, and the _wrongness_ that begins to suffuse the air around it.




> "Somehow, I feel smaller..."


Azkin swallows deeply. "No wonder it was gobbling us up like _that,_" murmurs the young cleric, with a _snap_ of his fingers to punctuate his remark. He briefly tears his eyes from the creature to look inquiringly at his mistress. She turns, feeling his gaze upon her, and offers him an uncertain smile. "Take heart, Azkin; the Dawnflower still protects her faithful, and our current trials are but for a season. I trust Vershab's good intentions, for the time being. Our tasks remain unchanged, including mine to watch over both him and you."




> "Natala, I have to ask  Given where we are, there is no chance you just happened to be in the area.  There is unlikely to be another living humanoid not native to the dunes for a dozen miles in any direction, let alone one who some of us have met before.  And there is _almost_ no chance you tracked us across the dunes unless youve been tailing us closely for many leagues without saying anything.  So how are you here?"


Turning from Azkin, Lehasti clears her throat. "Indeed, Natala, rarely are reunions so timely and auspicious than ours this day. I know not yet your Old Ones by their many names, but I gather that we have their guidance to thank for your return?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala is entranced by Vershab's actions, watching in rapt awe as the man returned the behir to life ... or rather to un-life.  It was chilling to say the least, as she recalled her vision, and how the undead were a key part of it.  Shaking her head, she turned away from the beast for a moment, facing the sun as she prayed for a moment - offering thanks for their survival and seeking guidance in the days to come.  As she stood basking, Vlarga spoke, asking her a question about her presence.  Natala paused long enough for Lehasti to respond before she spoke, a gentle smile upon her face.  "An interesting question, with an answer both simple and not.  When I fell in battle, what over a fortnight ago?  I found myself sinking into the depths of the Crook, certain I was done upon this mortal coil.  But where Apep sought to claim another victim, Wadjet denied the Devourer.  When I awoke, I was in the presence of Wadjet and Sobrek.  They spoke of trials not yet completed, tasks not yet done.  They told me to not turn away from those who's knowledge and power could help." 

Pausing, she glanced pointedly at the gnoll warrior, then continued.  "They showed me a vision ... a large pyramid flew through the sky, attended by the living dead, seeking tribute for one unnamed. 
 When I awoke from my slumber, I was guided by the light of day ... the wind in my face ... and the sound of bees in my ears.  I followed them and found myself in a small oasis, close enough I could hear your sounds of battle."  

She touched a small amulet at her neck, lost in thought for a moment before she spoke again.  "Speaking of which where is _here_?"
_OOC - Jumping back into it ..._ 
*Spoiler: Status - OOC*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Darkvision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods as he recognizes the old gods in Natala's tale but doesn't speak until her question at the end. "The good news is we have a guide. The bad news is that the Parched Dunes is a large desert and there isn't much to help us find the proverbial needle in this haystack. We don't have a magnet - at least not one that is helpful - so we've been using a phantasmal chariot to get around and try to find clues. In the absence of a better plan, we've decided to work somewhat systematically..." he continues for some time before drawing a rough map of where they've been since delivering the ex-slaves to the city of Ipeq. "The best plan I've come up with is to take the most desolate, uninhabited portion of the desert...roughly here..." he drops a pebble in a spot far from any habitations, "and spiral outward from there. Between the logical effort to ever widen our search, perhaps by outlining the symbol of Pharasma - who would surely prefer we combat intelligent undead such as a resurrected Sky Pharaoh - she might grace us with some aid. It's a long shot, but no one has come up with any better plan.

Of course, Pharasma wouldn't like us riding a...zombehir...but perhaps she'd give us a pass since it is to prevent worse undead monsters from rising to assault the living." With a shrug Vershab looks to the rest. 

Loot? Was there any?

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga listens to Natalas fantastical tale, nodding in appreciation of something all the while.  After Vershab describes his Pharasma holy symbol plan, Vlargas jaw drops as much as it did as her first witness of the zombehirs unlife.  "Wait THAT is the plan?!  You told me to lead you deeper into the desert, toward the center of the dunes, and have been vague the whole time about what wed do once we got there, or what we are looking for, except for the occasional cryptic mention of a 'sky pharaoh.'  I thought the tomb was near the center of something.  This" she motions to the diagram, pauses and scans with her eyes, estimating, " would take five or six _months_ of trekking through the desert!"

"Natala, it would seem the divine intervened and brought you to us at the right time.  They might never have told me their plan othewise.  And we had not spotted that oasis and could have missed it entirely!  An oasis is always a good find in these desolate dunes - well have to fill our skins.  It makes sense that the behir resided here with one so close.  I was surprised to find such a massive beast out here with so little food and vegetation around in this barren wasteland wait, did you say _bees_?"

Vlargas stream of consciousness abruptly shifts direction, "you know... the dunes _seem_ devoid of life, but there are actually many impressive creatures that thrive here, like this behir.  And bees also are increibly well adapted for the desert."  She scratches her muzzle, "though reclusive, there is even a hive of bee people - bee women more precisely - called Thriae, who have a home in these dunes maybe a three-day trek from here," she waves her hand flippantly to the north east. 

"Back with the Five, we had a run in with them.  Three of the hives warriors were in a losing battle with a pair of maftets, and we lent some timely aid.  They were fairly gracious, helped us in return, but they were a bit evasive.   More to the point, these Thriae are seekers or more... collectors of knowledge.  They also have prophets that know things as well.  Immersed in the desert, and with this penchant for accruing information for its own sake, the Thriaen hive is one place the location you seek is likely known.  They keep to themselves and don't generally deal with outsiders, so I don't know if they will help, and if they do I don't know what price they might demand for such arcane knowledge.  But... I dont _think_ they would try to harm us as long as we are respectful, so it shouldnt hurt to talk to them.  You'll have to tell them more than you've told me though.  It is a long shot maybe, but more likely to succeed than that," Vlarga motions to Vershab's diagram.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab listens to Vlarga's concern, followed by her recommendation, and replies, "In the absence of a better plan, 'months' may be the fastest something can be accomplished. Obviously I don't like this, but the tomb has been hidden for centuries, so we might be making good time to discover its location before the year ends.

However, your idea regarding the Thriae sounds like exactly why having a local guide is worth it. I think we - and by we, I mean someone with more diplomatic talents than me - should approach them and ask for directions!"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala listened to Vlarga's comments, smiling at the gnoll's realization.  "The sound of bees is holy to those that follow the old ways, and particularly to me."  She pulled forth a small symbol of a shield with two crossed arrows.  "As some of you know, my weapon of choice is the shortbow, weapon of Neith, the Ruler of Arrows and goddess of the hunt.  Her sacred animal is the bee.  In defense of Vershab's plan, even the followers of ancient ways and believers in divine inspiration find the gods prefer action towards a goal over waiting for intervention.  However, with the knowledge Vlarga has provided, I think there is a new course available."  

Gazing into the distance, she glanced back at the Relic Knights.  "And fear not, Vershab.  Your mission has been filled with the need to seek knowledge from those who would keep it for their own purposes.  Perhaps this time noble Lehasti can convince these women of the value of our needs."
_OOC - I think I'm ready to press when the group is ..._ 
*Spoiler: Status - OOC*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Darkvision

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Satisfied that the new course was acceptable, and eager to actually start guiding toward some clear objective, Vlarga nodded with enthusiasm.  "Then we should head there!"  She takes on a more somber tone as she address the men in the group, "now, Turi, Azkin, Vershab," Vlarga stares at the odd wizard for a moment before correcting, "well... maybe not Vershab.  Turi and Azkin - although they are far from hostile foes, you must be wary, for this path is not without danger.  The Thriae are a race of entirely female bee people and they possess the otherworldly beauty of the fae, and I am told that humans find them to be undeniably comely.  Personally, I find the large butts foil the allure quite a bit, but to a lesser extent I think the same of most humans.  Maybe you find bee butts attractive though - Im not one to judge."

Vlarga pauses, waves her hands in a gesture clearing the slate, and then says, "apologies, I got off course - the real danger here is that the Thriae may desire to take you on as _consorts_.  While you would live in luxury, this is a lifelong commitment - you could _never_ leave their colony if you choose this route.  They would regularly feed you their euphoria-inducing honey from the queens stock to keep you in a blissful state while you would live out your years working to keep the queen - said to be of nigh divine beauty - sexually satisfied to propagate the colony.  If I recall correctly, many of the other gorgeous bee women may also want to mate with you from time to time too, but I dont think this is for procreation, just leisure - I dont remember those specifics though.  Thinking back, they may have said that many of the non-queen Thriae will take on female consorts - so Lehasti and Natala, you may want to be vigilant as well."

Vlarga pauses as her muzzle contorts into a clear look of confusion, then she continues, "now... I remember that Cish made a compelling argument... for why you would - _not_ - choose this life of unending euphoria and sexual decadence.  I dont remember what his argument _was_... but I _do_ remember that it was a _very good_ argument.  He was a priest of Cayden too - so with such a fate somewaht aligned with his life philosophy... it _must_ have been a good reason... I dont... hmmm..."   There is another long pause with a frown, before she continues, "well, if I do remember his points, Ill let you know!  Shall we loot the cavern, fill up at the oasis, and head that way?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi watches as the adults talk, characteristically quiet and content to remain out of the metaphorical spotlight.  His expression often mirrors the conversation: awe at Vershab's arcane exploit, comfort in Lehasti's unwavering resolution, interest at Natala's auspicious reappearance, and finally amusement at Vlarga's response to Vershab's plan.  "I'm not precisely sure 'plan' has ever been the right word for what we've been doing," he mutters, as the Gnoll-woman makes her objections and subsequent suggestion known.

"Worst comes to worst, if the three-day trek proves fruitless, we can always come back to our months-long spiral, eh?" he quips with a smirk.  The youngster seems perfectly content to follow along with whoever's suggestion is most reasonable at the time, and Vlarga's was making quite the case for visiting these Thriae.  When she begins expounding on the life of a consort, he becomes more and more confused.  "Yeah, so far I'm failing utterly to see what's so bad about that..." he mutters, perhaps overcome for the moment by his developing sexual appetite.  Vlarga's sudden off-the-cuff dismissal of the topic leaves him glancing briefly at Azkin (before succinctly disregarding his younger brother as a poor source of advice), to Vershab, Lehasti, and finally Natala.  

Confusion reigns supreme as Turi realizes that he is perhaps the most "adult" and _certainly_ the most "normal" of the men in the group.  Blinking repeatedly, he finds himself trotting after Vlarga into the tunnels in search of the late behir's spoils.  "Ah, I hate to press, but...  um...  those reasons sound important!" he calls, realizing that the hugely tall canine woman has both a substantial lead and the advantage of stride length.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Should I be insulted?" Vershab asks Lehasti seriously. "I'm intelligent and not unattractive...do they not appreciate those qualities?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smiled at first as Vlarga spoke of the bee women.  But as she continued, her smile waned, then turned to a look of concern.  Glancing around the group, she answered a few questions.  "Turi, it sounds as though you may not have a choice in the matter - such a life may be pleasurable at first, but imagine an unending ecstasy that you cannot escape from because you do not care for anything that is not the source of your feelings.  This is not simply living to please the enchanting Muminofrah.  This would be a life of servitude.  No brother, no home, no mortal treasure, no food or drink could break the spell ... for that is what it sounds like.  An enchantment - perhaps placed upon you whether you will it or don't. 

As for your Vershab, I'm guessing Vlarga is suggesting your mind might not be so easily swayed by the Thriae.  That, or perhaps she made an assessment regarding a perceived lack of interest.  Either way, I am not so sure any of us will be allowed to choose NOT to stay if they elect to woo us.  They sound like many a creature that has lured others to their inevitable doom, which usually ends in becoming food.  " 

Natala paused for a moment as she thought back on any rumors she had heard of such creatures before continuing to speak.  "While these creatures may deal with us honestly, I suggest we consider the 'what ifs' of this situation.  Perhaps through divine magicks or Vershab's arcane knowledge, there are spells to protect our mind and body from the lure of the Thriae?  Or do we possess something of value that might offset any desires they have for one of our number?"  
_OOC - So KS Nature - (1d20+4)[22] to know anything about the bee people ... and for the gear, Natala could put the arrows to good use._ 
*Spoiler: Status - OOC*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Spirit shield (+6 AC, 1 hr); Darkvision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab takes a moment during the discussion (and search for treasure), sits down and closes his eye. The canny observer would note his eyes twitching feverishly under the closed lids as his fingers make motions as if turning the pages of a books or unrolling scrolls. After about a minute he opens his eyes again and announces, "Ah yes, I found it - a treatise on the Thriae that I perused many years ago as a young man. It took me a moment, but I think the most important thing to consider is that we really must come bearing gifts that will entice their interest. Otherwise the very best we can hope for is a cold reception. Gold is likely our best option, though a suitable - male - drone for them would also work. As I would not recommend we give up any of our members it seems precious metal is the correct choice. Perhaps we will find enough down here for our purpose..."

----------


## JWallyR

> "When I awoke from my slumber, I was guided by the light of day ... the wind in my face ... and the sound of bees in my ears.  I followed them and found myself in a small oasis, close enough I could hear your sounds of battle."


Lehasti listens appreciatively, nodding in response to Natala's description. "Well, though little I know of Widget and  Sobrek, they have my thanks for delivering you to us, and in so timely a moment of need."




> "... Perhaps this time noble Lehasti can convince these women of the value of our needs."


The paladin smiles graciously. "Not I, my friend, but the glory of Sarenrae that reflects, however dimly, through my service to Her. Pray that Her light makes clear the righteous path to those whose aid we may seek."




> "...the Thriae may desire to take you on as _consorts_...


Lehasti watches with amusement as Vlarga discusses the... threat? of the race of female, bee-like creatures looking for such companionship from among their little band. Her grin broadens as Vlarga includes the paladin and Natala in her warning. She turn to assess Turi and Azkin, noting the latter's distinctly nonplussed expression. "Well, we could always leave these two bound in one of Vershab's extradimensional hideaways, for their own protection, of course." She looks thoughtfully at the young men before allowing the facade to crumble into peals of laughter. "No, no, of course not. You have earned the pleasure, surely, of enjoying the _momentary_ company of these creatures as we pass through- which," a steely firmness enters her tone, "we of a certainty _shall._ Recall your lineage, my young friends, and the heavy obligation laid upon us all."




> "...I think the most important thing to consider is that we really must come bearing gifts that will entice their interest. Otherwise the very best we can hope for is a cold reception. Gold is likely our best option, though a suitable - male - drone for them would also work. As I would not recommend we give up any of our members it seems precious metal is the correct choice. Perhaps we will find enough down here for our purpose..."


"Perhaps it would be best to be prepared thus, though if these creatures possess a gift for prophecy or divination, they may be receptive to a direct explanation of the need. Let us hope they will be gracious hosts, in either case."

----------


## Gwynfrid

The reunited companions, having agreed on their next destination, have time for a thorough search of the behir's lair.  They find it a jumble of crushed bones, mangled skeletons, dried carcasses, and, strangely enough, musical instruments. Among the debris, they do find coinage, as well as a number of objects that radiate magic.

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show

As mentioned on Discord last week:
- Three _+4 arrows_
- A _+1 falchion_
- A potion of _blur_ in a beaten copper vial sealed with wax
- A magical arghul (a traditional Osirian double-pipe woodwind instrument) set with an onyx horse figurine (operates as _pipes of sounding_)
- A _chime of opening_ (with 3 uses left)
- 407 gp and 308 sp.


The rest of the day is spent preparing for a mounted trek across the desert. The first attempts to secure the entire group atop the gargantuan undead monster are less than stellar... Lehasti remembers the occasions she and her itinerant parents joined an elephant-riding caravan, and she has a basic understanding for the construction of a howdah, but without the base materials and equipment, that knowledge is of little use. After a lot of trial and error, involving more than a few comical, painful, or both comical and painful falls from the beast's towering height, a solution is found: An extensive arrangement of ropes provide, if not great comfort, at least decent security to the desert zombehir riders. In that regard, one thing that helps considerably is the zombie's complete lack of reaction when grappling hooks and pitons are anchored deep in its decaying flesh.

*Fireday, 27 Calistril*

It is a strange sight indeed, when the Relic Knights, augmented by the Desert Walker and the burly gnoll bloodrager, start on their journey riding the undead carcass of their vanquished enemy. After the first uneasy hours, Vershab learns greater precision in his control of his slave's movements, and the ride becomes less bumpy. It is fast, too, thanks to the specific enchantments the necromancer added to his masterpiece.

Everything would be quite pleasant, if it weren't for the smell. Pervasive, nauseating, unending, the stench of rotting death is a constant companion, impossible to ignore even for the most hardened nostrils. Osirion's scorching desert sun mercilessly accelerates and heightens the decay of the beast's entrails. Ravenous worms, some of them as thick as Azkin's wrist, erupt from the dead flesh in their hurry to feed, while armies of insects, emerged out of nowhere, add their loud, unnerving buzz to the stomach-turning atmosphere.

In the evening, when the group sets up camp at long last, the young servant of the Dawnflower calls on his deity's power to douse himself, and whoever else wishes for the same, with generous quantities of pure water. But, in spite of multiple castings of the spell, an unmistakable whiff of decay clings to his clothes and even his hair, and the boyish acolyte silently resigns himself to a night of poor sleep.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab inspects the magical items and helps identify everything with an unemotional, clinical air. He dismisses the potion and weaponry, but shows some interest in the two instruments. "...for their magical qualities, of course. I've no skill with music, though I find it interesting."

The arcanist seems very happy with their new travel arrangements, even volunteering use of his magic to help clean everyone's clothes and remove the smell from their persons. "Prestidigitation will have you all smelling fresh but the zombehir is too large for a cantrip to manage. I will have it remain downwind, though, and it should help to guard our camp from that direction..." he says with a sigh. "I may spend some time researching a spell to manage the decay when we have time in a library of sufficient quality, but for now this is the best I can offer. 

That said, I think today's travels went rather well. I will take the first watch - does anyone wish to join me?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

To say the ride on the zombehir was nauseating is overly generous.  Vlarga survived it, but vomited more than once.  Hlasho kept his distance and refused to range close the... thing.  Still following the stench through the desert was easy for the hyenadon.  

After they make camp and get cleaned up, Vlarga listens to Vershabs assessment, but then shakes her head, "no, Vershab, I dont think our transit went that well.  I think this was a mistake."  

The gnoll then holds up her pointer finger, "first of all, that smell is revolting.  I cant even hold down food.  Another day of this, and Ill be malnourished."

She holds up her middle finger, "moreover, our transit is no longer clandestine.  Any man, beast, or... hells, _anything_ with a nose can locate us from a huge distance and track the smell of carrion in the zombehir's wake for several days.  I fear we may encounter a horde of carrion devourers this night." 

"Third," the next finger rises, "...I am going to be having nightmares about whatever those worms are.  They kept writhing against me and under my clothes.  If I have to do that again tomorrow..." she shudders and trails off, not finishing the thought out loud.

"Lastly," she raises the last finger, "and most importantly, the zombehir decision was made before we decided to visit the Thriae.  As a mount this hardly screams _weathered travelers seeking knowledge_ more _undead warlord seeking conquest_.  Dont get me wrong, it conveys a certain... gravitas... but a noble steed, it is not.  Impressions matter, especially first ones, and this definitely will send the wrong signal."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala took the magic arrows, glancing around.  "Presuming no one else requires these?"  She didn't worry about the money or gems for now.  That was a future issue, and secondary to their mission.  With a large zombie available for transportation, what could go wrong?

Everything.  

First, the beast was tricky to ride on.  Lacking a saddle meant they had to make several hand holes that served to maximize both the eww factor and the odor.  Second, they continuing decay made consistency in the ride difficult.  The body seemed to be rotting faster than a normal one - possibly a side effect of the use of necromatic magicks?  Finally, the behir was not a beast of burden, and ran in a way that was vastly different than any horse or camel.  The jostling along was enough to reorder one's spine.  

When they stopped for the evening, Natala dropped of the beast and took a few moments to stretch out her legs and back, inhaling deeply _away_ from the behir.  To Vershab's request for a partner for the first watch, she politely declined.  "I prefer to rise with the dawn as a part of my traditions." 

To Vlarga's concerns, the desert woman nodded.  "I confess that while the beast has proven useful, I am also concerned about our reception with the Thriae with this beast in tow. 
 We still require a gift ... perhaps one of the items we have found thus far? "
_OOC - Claiming the arrows since I don't think anyone else can/does use them.  What do we think for the gift?_
*Spoiler: Status - OOC*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 63/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Darkvision

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi's response is somewhat more muted than his companions.  He mutters quietly and noncommittally to himself, largely avoiding any chance of offending any of the other members of the party.  "That thing doesn't sleep, right?  Can you tell it to... patrol back and forth or something?  It might scare off any would-be attackers just by being around..."  At the very least, the youngster seems optimistic about watch duty being less onerous.  Otherwise, he keeps his opinions largely to himself- about both the Zombehir and the Thriae.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab's stoic expression reveals little, but he looks towards Lehasti as if expecting commentary from the noble paladin...

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti "dismounts" the creature gracelessly, sliding heavily to the sandy ground to trudge somewhat upwind from its once again unnatural stillness to support herself by two heavy hands on her own knees. She breathes deeply, to all appearances insensitive to the conversation taking place behind her.

Likewise, Azkin takes great pains with the ropes anchored in the inexplicably... _damp_ flesh of the desert creature in an effort to minimize his contact to the beast itself, resulting in what looks like a painful pratfall for the young cleric, who slumps into a laying position before heavily regaining his feet and stumping wearily (and wordlessly) toward his brother.

Turning to the group, Lehasti's unusually haggard gaze shifts among her companions. Wiping windblown locks of hair away from her forehead with the back of one hand, she sighs heavily. "I agree with Vlarga and Natala," she finally blurts out, in a tone lacking much of the paladin's usual diplomatic tone. "Were I to come upon a warrior like myself, arrayed in the garb of a Sarenite, and yet reeking of such death... I would assume foul magic, and fouler play to be at work. We _cannot_ be found in the company of such a creature and expect to avoid our good intentions being called into question by its tainted presence." She turns to Vershab with an almost mournful expression. "Forgive me, my friend... I should not have given you a hope that would prove false out of my own lapse in judgment. But we must return this creature to some semblance of rest. If not immediately, then before we depart on the morrow."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It is several moment before Vershab responds to his companions' voiced concerns. "Very well - I recommend we ride the zombehir to about a half-day from the Thriae hive. Once there I will direct it to dig a hole, bury itself in it, and _not_ defend itself unless an attacker tries to wrestle control of it from me. I will then clean up everyone so they do not smell of the grave and we can offer them a suitable gift in return for their aid," he says in a calm, measured tone. "Once we know where we are going we can decide what to do with the zombehir - either we can use it to get there quickly and then guard the entrance from cultists who would ambush us, or I can...dispose of it in some other way. Does that seem like a well-measured response to all of your concerns?"

If everyone agrees, the arcanist keeps the undead monster downwind overnight and prepares for the evening, doing his best to avoid confrontation with the other PCs...

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti looks from the arcanist to the rest of her companions, herself trying to gauge their reactions. Finally, with a sigh that resembles relief, she nods. "I suppose that will do."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga listens to Vershabs proposal with a frown on her muzzle.  She mutters as she thinks aloud, "well... it doesn't fix the smell really, but this gets around my main objection.  Hopefully, I am wrong about the trail of decay luring vermin - I've heard that undeath lacks the same allure to such creatures.  It certainly is an impressive mount," finally she shrugs, "very well, as long as the Thriae don't know about it, it should be okay.  I shall gorge myself now so I'll have nothing to expel tomorrow morning."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nodded silently, not saying much more.  Lehasti obviously took this more personally than the oracle did.  However, it still was clear they needed to be on their best behavior if they were to convince the hive people to support their cause.  
_OOC - Ready to go, I suppose_
*Spoiler: Status - OOC*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (6/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Darkvision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods at the perceived agreements from his companions and proceeds to do as he's explained, doing his best not to upset the more-sensitive sensibilities of his companions throughout the night.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi continues to keep his peace, offering only halfhearted shrugs and noncommittal smirks.  He _does_ stand pointedly upwind of their overnight-watch-zombie, but otherwise seems... surprisingly content with its presence.

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Sunday, 29 Calistril*

It isn't exactly the most pleasant of rides across the desert, but at least it is fast, and the combination of Vershab's cantrips and Azkin's orisons does away with the worst of the olfactive consequences. At about midday on the second day, Vlarga signals the time has come to a halt. As agreed, the docile undead horror digs an enormous hole into the sand and lies there. It takes some effort to collapse the hole's sandy slopes enough to recover the enormous beast, but the result is good enough to fool anyone not specifically searching for something in this precise spot.

Having cleaned themselves, the companions set out to complete their trek on foot. The Parched Dunes prove worthy of their name, but in spite of the merciless afternoon sun and the vigorous exertion of walking through shifting sand, Lehasti feels her armor lighter, her breathing easier than when she didn't have to walk. The terrain eventually becomes partly rocky, and progress is faster.

After a few hours crossing the dunes, it is sunset when the group arrives in sight of a stone outcrop jutting out of the badlands. On the top stands a  large, vaguely hexagonal mound. Below, winding gullies and steep ravines carve through the harsh landscape.

As they approach, Turi spots several flying creatures approaching, two of them enormous insects, followed by four slender, elegant shapes - half bee, half woman. The sound of buzzing soon fills the air, and it is apparent that the locals' intentions aren't peaceful, as an arrow falls in the group's midst. 

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Vershab (1d20+11)[*24*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*8*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*16*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*13*]
Natala (1d20+8)[*17*]
Vlarga (1d20+1)[*8*]
Thriae leader (1d20+7)[*24*]
Thriae soldiers (1d20+3)[*21*]
Giant queen bees (1d20)[*1*]

There's no surprise round as both parties saw each other well ahead of the encounter. So, round 0 begins, Vershab is the only one with a high enough initiative to act now.

There will be no map for this encounter, it's just flat land all around. Rigth now, the thriae group is 30 feet away, 30 feet up in the air.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 0, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)

Not how you all wanted this to begin, I imagine... says Vershab as he hastily casts a spell, conjuring a dense mass of obscuring fog around the party, cutting off view of the approaching attackers.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will cast Obscuring Mist.

----------


## Gwynfrid

A thick cloud of mist erupts from the ground at the young arcanist's command, engulfing the group. The buzzing sounds intensify, the now unseen attackers flying overhead in all directions. A few randomly aimed arrows rain from the sky. Most of them hit the ground harmlessly, but the unfortunate Vershab yelps in unexpected pain when one chance arrow hits him.

*Spoiler: end of round 0*
Show

The thriae are firing arrows into the fog with only a vague idea of where the group stands. I'm going to give each a 10% chance of hitting someone.

vs Vlarga :
attack #1 concealment (1d10)[*3*] (a 10 indicates a correct target) (1d20+8)[*13*] damage (1d8+5)[*10*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*20*] cd (2d8+10)[*16*] 
attack #2 concealment (1d10)[*8*] (a 10 indicates a correct target) (1d20+8)[*13*] damage (1d8+5)[*8*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*16*] cd (2d8+10)[*15*] 

vs Vershab :
attack #1 concealment (1d10)[*10*] (a 10 indicates a correct target) (1d20+8)[*27*] damage (1d8+5)[*12*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*16*] cd (2d8+10)[*18*] 
attack #2 concealment (1d10)[*7*] (a 10 indicates a correct target) (1d20+8)[*12*] damage (1d8+5)[*13*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*13*] cd (2d8+10)[*18*] 

vs Turi :
attack #1 concealment (1d10)[*7*] (a 10 indicates a correct target) (1d20+8)[*15*] damage (1d8+5)[*10*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*21*] cd (2d8+10)[*21*] 
attack #2 concealment (1d10)[*6*] (a 10 indicates a correct target) (1d20+8)[*24*] damage (1d8+5)[*13*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*10*] cd (2d8+10)[*15*] 

Vershab takes 12 damage.

Round 1 begins, PC's turns in any order.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala watched with narrowed eyes as the thriae approached, but frowned as an arrow struck near their feet.  Vershab acted quickly to protect the group, inadvertently signaling the bee folk a different message as more arrows rained down.  Natala heard the hiss of pain as Vershab was likely struck, which turned her annoyance to anger.  Calling upon the ancient ones, armor appeared across her body, shielding her from harm.  Then she stepped out towards the edge of the mist, visible but still shrouded in wisps of fog.  

*"Ho, warriors of Thriae!  What call for so savage a greeting when we come in peace?  The Relic Knights, champions of the realm, beloved by Muminofrah of Sothis, Fan-Bearer on the Right Side of the King, seekers of truth and servants of good, are before you.  I humbly request you unclench your fists, hold your hostilities, and join us in dialogue.  Let us share salt that we may know one another better!"*
_Round 1 - Summon armor, verbal engagement!
Diplomacy - (1d20+13)[30]_
*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 1*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Summoning armor (+6 AC, 1hr or more); Darkvision

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga looks at the arrow thunked into the sand next to her, "well, maybe I misjudged that theyd be peaceful," she says to no one in particular.  "_Nalfeshnee Visalg_," nothing of note seems to happen, but she steps forward confidently and unshealths her blade.

Stepping out of the mists with her blade lazily at her side, the gnoll calls out loudly, but calmly, "Lo, Thriae!  My name is Vlarga, Ive visited your colony once before as a friend!  We have come here in peace seeking knowledge, not conflict!  Cease these hostilities and let us talk!"

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 1*
Show

Action: cast shield
Move: forward 20 feet, draw falchion
Free: talk talk talk
If diplomancy is allowed to cool their jets: (1d20+14)[*23*] 

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 1*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP* 100/100, *DR* 1/-, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 27, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 27, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 11, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 21/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition* Shield 79/80 rounds remaining

----------


## JWallyR

Quickly catching Azkin's eyes, Lehasti jerks her head toward Vershab before striding toward the edge of the mist. With a curt nod, the young priest gropes in the direction of Vershab...

Indeed, she bellows over the low hiss of wind and the buzzing of their assailants, "We mean you no harm, and will offer you no violence! If we are to be denied a peaceable hearing, grant us the kindness to depart in peace!"

The paladin emerges from the mist, shielding her eyes with one hand to peer upward while the other rests, palm upraised to give practical evidence to her intentions.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin finds Vershab, and is prepared to heal if for some reason the combat continues.

Lehasti attempts Diplomacy: (1d20+17)[*29*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Keenly aware of arrows _thudding_ into the sand near him, Turi makes no effort to reveal himself from within the clouds.  He summarily disregards Natala's words as she entreats their attackers, instead picking up on Vlarga's offhand comments.  "You think?" he snorts, as both blade appear in his hands.  He prowls towards where he thinks Vershab to be, and takes up a defensive position just behind him.

"I'll offer violence alright," the youngster murmurs under his breath, near-silently scoffing at the situation as a whole.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*  +1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*  Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*  Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Move to Vershab, drawing blades

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 45/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)

Ow... grunts the arcanist as the arrow hits him. "No one should be surprised, but the arrows are poisoned - I think my constitution holds, but I can feel it trying to weaken my muscles..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will step toward Azkin, making contact with the hopes of receiving some healing. He won't do anything to disrupt the efforts to be diplomatic.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Don't bozzer wizz callz for peaze, murdererz! Zze ozzerz came claiming friendship too! Ze hive shall not make zze zame miztake twize!" The furious, high-pitched voice from above responds. "We recognize you, Vlarga Al-Lamashten! Why did you bring a band of azazinz to the hive that welcomed you?" As she says this, the graceful bee-woman begins to execute a series of figures in mid-air, eliciting a sort of frenzy among her teammates, making them shoot their arrows with even more deadly purpose.

Arrows continue to rain, some aimed at Natala, others at Lehasti, while two monstrous bees fly down charging the paladin!

*Spoiler: end of round 1*
Show


Thriae dancer: Start Dance of Passion giving +1 to attack and damage to her team.

The thriae soldier shoot.

vs Natala (20% miss chance as she remained at the edge of the mist)

Thriae soldier #1
attack #1 concealment (1d10)[*4*] (1 and 2 are a miss) (1d20+9)[*26*] damage (1d8+6)[*10*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*26*] cd (2d8+12)[*15*] and poison, Fort save DC15 (1d20+6)[*8*] Str damage (1d2)[*1*] - hit, save failed
attack #2 concealment (1d10)[*8*] (1 and 2 are a miss) (1d20+9)[*29*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*16*] cd (2d8+12)[*20*] and poison, Fort save DC15 (1d20+6)[*17*] Str damage (1d2)[*1*] - hit, crit not confirmed, save passed

Thriae soldier #2
attack #1 concealment (1d10)[*8*] (1 and 2 are a miss) (1d20+9)[*14*] damage (1d8+6)[*12*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*26*] cd (2d8+12)[*22*] and poison, Fort save DC15 (1d20+6)[*13*] Str damage (1d2)[*2*] - miss
attack #2 concealment (1d10)[*6*] (1 and 2 are a miss) (1d20+9)[*24*] damage (1d8+6)[*13*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*22*] cd (2d8+12)[*20*] and poison, Fort save DC15 (1d20+6)[*12*] Str damage (1d2)[*2*] - hit, save failed

vs Lehasti 

Thriae soldier #3
attack #1 (1d20+9)[*15*] damage (1d8+6)[*12*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*21*] cd (2d8+12)[*23*] and poison, Fort save DC15 (1d20+13)[*27*] Str damage (1d2)[*2*] - miss
attack #2 (1d20+9)[*20*] damage (1d8+6)[*12*] cc(29) (1d20+9)[*23*] cd (2d8+12)[*27*] and poison, Fort save DC15 (1d20+13)[*20*] Str damage (1d2)[*1*] - hit, save passed

The giant queen bees charge Lehasti.

Bee #1 (1d20+10)[*27*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*23*] cd (1d8+6)[*11*] and poison, Fort save DC17 (1d20+13)[*33*] Con damage (1d2)[*1*] - hit, save passed
Bee #2 (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (1d8+6)[*9*] cc(30) (1d20+10)[*27*] cd (1d8+6)[*11*] and poison, Fort save DC17 (1d20+13)[*14*] Con damage (1d2)[*2*] - miss

Natala takes a total of 30 damage and 3 Str damage
Lehasti takes 19 damage

Round 2 begins, players's turn

----------


## SanguinePenguin

"The hells are you doing?!  They aren't assassins, but they _are_ going to defend themselves if you don't stop.  If some assassins came, we might be able to help you.  Please, just stop fighting for a minute and let's talk!"  Vlarga looks irritated, but she seems convinced she can still reason with them.

Vlarga walks over to Natala and places her hand on the woman, _"Kisaan Geruzou."_

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 2*
Show

Move: walk over to Natala
Standard: cast protection from arrows 
Free: talk talk talk
Continued diplomacy: (1d20+14)[*33*] 

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 2*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP* 100/100, *DR* 1/-, *Speed* 30 (40)
*AC* 27, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 27, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 11, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 21/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition* Shield 78/80 rounds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Do you believe we are blind, or ztupid, Vlarga Al-Lamashten? One of zzem wears zze zame mazk az zze killerz! Or... Could it be zzat you are not aware of zzat fact?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 45/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 19, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)*, *  Shield* (+4 Armor, +4 Dodge, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)
Total Defense

Vershab takes a defensive stance as he withdraws a wand. "I will avoid inspiring further hostilities, but will be prepared to give some of our melee specialists the temporary power of flight. It will be required against this many flying enemies," he explains, loudly enough for the other party members to hear, but not so loud that he hopes the attackers can hear. "Also, it's not the same mask as any previous attackers, though what they are explaining would make sense if they could see past the illusions I use to mask it daily..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab uses Total Defense while withdrawing his wand of Fly.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala stood still, confident her words along with the others would give the Thriae pause to listen to reason.  However, moments they had called for a cessation to hostilities, the bee-people called them assassins and continued to attack, and three arrows plunged into her leg and side.  Stunned, the prophetess looked up with growing rage in her eyes, the forces of divine power starting to grow within her heart.  Fire flickered at her finger tips as she imagined burning the bees from the sky.  As she raised her hands, however, the words of the Thriae echoed again in her mind ... Assassins?  Evil?  

She glanced from the bees to Vlarga and back to where Vershab had been, then frowned for a moment.  It was clear there was a misunderstanding in play.  However, part of her didn't care - she wanted to lash out and crush those who would dare attack her and her companions.  Fortunately, she was able to restrain herself for now, except to shout out, *"Foul ambushers, is this how you treat innocent supplicants?  You sense some mask, but not the holy auras of many of us?  For shame, Thriae!

Be warned, should you attack again, we will summon blade and fire, and burn you to the ground!"*

Ducking quickly back into the mists, Natala called upon the healing powers of the old ones to mend her wounds as she collected herself as she readied her spear.   
_Round 2 Actions: 5' step back into the mists (free); activate Dodge feat (swift), cast cure serious wounds CSW - (3d8+7)[17] (standard), drawing spear (move)
_
*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 2*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 59/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Poisoned (-3 Str); Dodge Feat (+1 AC, 10 rounds); Protection from Arrows (gain DR 10/magic vs arrows; total 100 pts damage; ~8 hrs?); Summoning armor (+6 AC, 1hr or more); Darkvision

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Do your worzt! Your accomplizez already murdered our Queen, zzere is nozzing more you can achieve againzt uz zzat would matter!

And I don't know to zenze auraz. Our Zeer zaw you coming, and she zaw zze curzed mazk zzrough your puny illuzionz! You won't fool uz wizz cheap pretenze of innozenze!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"This is quite unfortunate, but not our fault - if we cannot convince them of our innocence without violence, perhaps we can use non-lethal violence...?" Vershab says unconfidently.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga is stunned by the words, and she cries out with surprise, "your queen is dead?!  I... I cannot imagine your grief.  I did not meet her when I was here, but I can understand what she meant to the hive.  Her loss is... immeasurable."  The gnoll shakes her head as she genuinely tries to comprehend the suffering of the Thriae, "your impassioned attack makes sense with that grief over your wings, but I swear to you - these are not assassins and there is not one among us who was party to, complicit in, or aligned with the vile murder of your beloved queen."

----------


## Farmerbink

As the adults respond to arrows with words, Turi grows increasingly agitated.  Years of being the outcast, powerless to respond to the oppressions faced by himself and his brother- leave him less and less patient with even misguided slights.  "They're about to find out what we're capable of, if they don't cut this sh** out!" he growls, scowling as he carefully slathers a portion of _blue whinnis_ extract on his blades.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2?*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

standard action to apply poison to main hand: (1d100)[*62*] (self-exposed on <5) fort DC 14 if exposed: (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti glowers up at the bee-like assailants as they continue their attack, but the mention of their _Queen_ having been slain jars the paladin out of her righteous indignation at the treatment of her companions. Stepping to Natala, the paladin rests an encouraging hand upon the warrior-woman's shoulder before the latter slips into the mist.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to Natala; Standard action to LoH for: (4d6)[*17*] healing.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 79/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 7, *Will* 9, *CMB* +13, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +15 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +13 (1d10+7, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +13 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 today




"Well said, friend Vlarga," calls the paladin over the fray, "we would _never_ stoop to such depths, nor is my masked companion in league with those who would! He bears the mask as a _burden_, safe-keeping it from the same ilk that have robbed you of your queen! I ask again, upon my honor and the good name of the Everlight- _PARLEY,_ that we may establish our good intentions! Choose wisely, for I shall not ask a _third_ time!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+17)[*33*]
Intimidate (to substantiate the threat of violence if they do not respond to the request for parley): (1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

A moment of silence ensues after one last arrow hits the rocky ground at Lehasti's feet. The two giant bees break from their attacks on her, buzzing away in an upwards spiral.

The shrill voice comes from above again, somewhat less fast paced.

"Very well, follower of zze Dawnflower. I will chooze to believe you, if you and your companionz lay down your weaponz. And zze mazk, az well. 

If you do zo, we shall not harm you, and zze Zeer shall hear you, and dezide if you are to be truzted."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab calls out for clarification, "You want me to do what with the mask? Remove it and put it on the ground for you to collect it?" He lowers his voice to address his companions, saying, "That is a _horrible_ course of action - the mask is providing a large number of powers, as well as being the greatest risk we carry of giving power back to the vile cultists we oppose. I will not be parted from it without better reason than the suspicion of these thriae..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Prezizely. Zzus our revered Zeer will contemplate your faze and judge if you tell zze truzz."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab looks to Lehasti with a look heavy with meaning. "I'll show my face, but I'm not giving the mask to someone we don't know and trust. Do we fight them or not?" he asks with urgency. 

*Spoiler: If Lehasti wants more talk and negotiation, please quote this as Vershab's next discussion*
Show

"I will show my face, but the Mask I wear is too dangerous to discard or give over to anyone - it caused a massive plague of undeath recently, and I do not trust anyone else to bear it's burden. You may see my face, uncovered by it, but I will not hand it over. What say you?"

----------


## Starbin

[QUOTE=Starbin;25410583]*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala listened from the fog, still trying to control the hot blood of her ancestors as she seethed at the cowardly attacks on their group.  She startled for a moment when Lehasti touched her arm, but relaxed as healing energy flowed through her, knitting the last of her wounds.  Nodding, more to herself than anything, she let the others say their piece, but she added, *"If we can all indeed cease hostilities and discuss these false allegations and misperceptions, I will offer you my forgiveness.  But as you must avenge your queen, we must protect the heavy burden the our companion bears.  "*
_Round 3? Actions: Remain in the mists, accept some healing, try to aid the diplomatic efforts (which I think is an auto-success, but just in case): Aid another - (1d20+13)[30]

Natala is back to full, but still poisoned.  Any additional effects on the Lay on Hands from Lehasti?
_
*Spoiler: Status - Rnd 3?*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Poisoned (-3 Str); Dodge Feat (+1 AC, 9 rounds); Protection from Arrows (gain DR 10/magic vs arrows; total 100 pts damage; ~8 hrs?); Summoning armor (+6 AC, 1hr or more); Darkvision

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi stews angrily at the sheer injustice of it all.  Still by Vershab's side, he waits in the mists for the ability (and apparent consensus regarding the need) to respond in kind.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Still got that poison ready

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga wasn't following this whole mask business.  She assessed the situation as best she could - everyone, except for her and _maybe_ the giant trained bees, seemed to know exactly what mask was being talked about.  She had never seen any masks, but she hadn't really been looking for one either.  Though she couldn't rule out collective delusions quite yet, it was most likely that she was simply ignorant about its presence.  Either way, the best course of action was to accept its existence.  The Thriae clearly thought it was tied to the regicide, and the Relic Knights and the dunewalker thought it was a heavy burden they seemed hell bent on protecting from falling into the wrong hands.  So, it exists, it is dangerous, and neither side wants the other to have it.

This was certainly a problem, but it was the sort of problem Vlarga had spent her life resolving - two groups with seemingly incompatible goals and entrenched in their position.  Honestly, it was a bit refreshing for one of the goals to not be "there is a gnoll, kill it" for once.  Vlarga knew that if the two groups could just understand the other's position, they could come to an acceptable solution. 

She spoke to the Thriae, sheathing her sword, "first, thank you for ending your assault.  It is so much easier to converse without arrows raining down.  I think we can progress with the hostilities abated.  You can see a danger to your hive in this mask, and I understand that.  If those assassins bore similar masks, I understand the concern."

Vlarga begins to speak in her booming prose, "however, keeping this mask from falling into the wrong hands is more important than you could possibly know.  Those very assassins who committed the vile murder of your queen are who must absolutely not get their foul hands on it.  I know what you are thinking, no Thriae would ever abet those assassins!  And I know _you_ would not, but I fear someone else in your hive, a Thriae or more likely a consort perhaps could be in league with them, be it through betrayal, charms, or corruption."

"Why would I think this?  I would have believed your Queen to be unassailable by any assassins!  From what I know of your hive, it is a impregnable fortress!  Your soldiers are exceptional combatants, your dancers uncannily adroit, and your seers impossibly shrewd!  With the protection of the hive, she should be invincible to outsiders!  Without inside help, it seems unfamothable that assassins could have gotten to her.  While you are rightly concerned for the safety of the hive, we are concerned for the safety of all of Osirion, all of Golarion even, if the mask were to fall into their hands.  To let this mask out of our sight is something we cannot risk, not at any price."  Having only learned about the existence of this MacGuffin now, Vlarga had no idea what the actual stakes are, but she figured since the Relic Knights had been so tight-lipped about it, it was probably about as important as her monologue claimed.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perform (storytelling): (1d20+8)[*20*]
Intimidate (to convey the gravity of the claims): (1d20+14)[*18*]
Diplomancy (to become the bestest of friends): (1d20+14)[*27*]

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti sighs in relief as the worst of the hostilities cease, but the sensation is short-lived. As her allies present the situation to the Thriae sentries, the paladin looks at the sandy ground, brushing away locks of hair plastered to her forehead by the combination of desert heat and Vershab's conjured fog. She looks again skyward, but instead of fixing her gaze on their airborne antagonists, she seeks out the horizon, where the setting sun is still visible in the distance. "Everlight sustain me," she murmurs to herself as Vlarga finishes her dramatic speech, before calling in a booming voice: "Take me!!"

Without waiting for a response, Lehasti reaches across her shoulder toward her falchion... but instead finds the strap to her harness. Tugging on its straps, she releases it to fall to the ground with a clatter of steel from her falchion and flail. In similar fashion, she loosens her spiked gauntlet, dropping it to the ground beside her other weaponry. Striding slowly toward the Thriae, she begins to loosen her breastplate, calling in a gentler tone, "My friend _must_ continue to bear the mask's burden, but I will be your willing captive. I am now without arms or defense against your weapons, and will offer no resistance to such bonds as seem wise to your eyes. Allow my friends to remain here, with the defenses of your hive between you and them, and I will submit to whatever questions your seers demand. Such is my confidence in the righteousness in our mission, and my faith in your good will, even in the midst of the great sorrow you must bear for the loss of your queen.

What say you?" she calls, arms outstretched in supplication, now clad merely in padded linen and her surcoat, emblazoned with the angelic ankh of her patron deity.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+17)[*20*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

The thriae leader begins a reply to Vlarga: Alaz, Vlarga of the Lamashten tribe, you are in zze wrong. The Hive iz not inviczible. Not, at leazt, when we truzt vizitorz. We... But Lehasti's bellow cuts her short.




> "Take me!!


A total silence, only slightly troubled by the eerie sound of the buzzing wings of the thriae patrol, falls while the Lady Servant of the Everlight makes her astonishing offer. The thriae wait, hesitant, as if witnessing the great warrior wholly disarm herself left them unable to fathom what to do next.

The last piece of armor clangs loudly on the rocky ground. Another heavy pause. Finally, the voice from above resumes.

"Very well. I aczept zzis. You may be a true zervitor of the goddezz of light. Vlarga may ztill be zze friend we welcomed in zze past. We will not talk wizz arrowz to one wizzout weaponz. Izzalebz will take you to our Zeer.

But zze mazked one refuzez to let go of zze mazk. Zzere may or may not be reazonz. But he will not make anozzer ztep forward. Nor will zze rezt of your companionz.

Zzat is our condizionz. Aczept zzem, and we will juzt remain here to enzure zzere iz no treachery, while zze zervant of the Dawnflower goez to parley."

One of the thriae warriors flies away from the rest of the group, losing altitude and slowing down after passing just over Lehasti's head, and beckons her to follow in the direction of the Hive.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a word and arcane gesture Vershab dismisses the conjured mist, leaving the party visible. After looking at Lehasti incredulously he then shrugs and looks around for a place to sit in the shade nearby...

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi blinks in surprise (unnoticed in the fog) at Lehasti's sudden shout.  When Vershab dispels the magical protection, he instinctively slinks into a crouched position, making a smaller target of himself.  Within moments, it proves unnecessary and the youngster begins to relax- to a point.  He glances at the paladin only briefly, shrugging in utter incomprehension.  

"So, what do we do when they turn Lehasti into some kinda mindless bee-slave?" he murmurs quietly to Vershab.

----------


## Starbin

[QUOTE=Starbin;25410583]*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala glanced back and forth between all the parties, her eyes narrowing.  While the situation wasn't ideal, it seemed Lehasti had found an opportunity to prevent further bloodshed ... even if it meant splitting their party.  She sighed, stowing her spear upon her back as she held out her hands in peace.  She called out and asked, "So it seems you shall take Lady Lehasti into custody, and the five of us will remain?  Or will Lady Vlarga attend you as well?  I ask that you treat our envoys with decency.  Despite your fears, we mean you know harm, but I hope our desire for peace does not encourage you to mistreat any of us."
_Just saying :D
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Poisoned (-3 Str); Protection from Arrows (gain DR 10/magic vs arrows; total 100 pts damage; ~8 hrs?); Summoning armor (+6 AC, 1hr or more); Darkvision

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga is pretty sure she isnt invited along, so after Lehasti departs, she strides back to the group grinning.  I think that went okay!  She snaps her finger and points to the ground, Hlasho dashes over and curls up in the sand, Vlarga then sits, lounging with the hyenadon.  She then whispers to Vershab, as she fishes a massive slab of meat out of her bag of holding and tosses it to Hlasho, so, what is this mask all about?

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti nods to the proffered terms before turning to the group. "Azkin, if you would be so kind..." she gestures to her discarded items, and the young cleric scurries forward to collect them, struggling only slightly with the unwieldy bulk of the breastplate. "And Vlarga- I leave my friends in your care, and in the... hospitality of our hosts. I shall request that, for their safety and yours, another cohort of sentries be sent to reinforce you jin my absence. I trust that I shall return shortly, and bringing with me a much warmer welcome."

Returning her attention to the thriae warrior who seems to be her escort, Lehasti strides confidently forward. "Lead the way, friend."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Under the guidance and surveillance of the thriae soldier named Izzalebz, flying above and ahead of her, Lehasti makes the few minutes' walk to the entrance of the hive. A vast space opens in the center of the thriae's home, every surface etched with hundreds of hexagonal chambers that form an interlocking pattern across the floor, walls, and ceiling. The paladin notices that the number of habitants is surprisingly low, for a construction of this size. From there, Izzalebz takes her to the Queen's chamber, which displays numerous signs of a terrible battle fought within. Hexagonal cells in the walls that once held the queen's larvae are broken and empty, and the once-fine furnishings now lie in ruins.

In the center stands a beautiful bee-woman with an air of authority. Izzalebz bows to her, and says:

"Revered Zzeer Zizzira, zzis iz zze leader of zzeir group. She zayz zzey come in peaze and wish to parley."

The Seer looks at Lehasti with an air of distrust, but as she sees her without weapons or armor, she nods in acquiescement. 

"Very well. Tell me what your buzinez iz wizz uz. And what iz your relazion wizz zze mazked humanz who crawl over zze dezert like dung beetlez?" 


*Spoiler: Zizzira*
Show

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti drops to one knee, bowing deeply to Zizzira. "Honored Seer, my name is Lehasti Gesmeha, blessed blade of the Dawnflower. Allow me first to express my deepest condolences to your hive for the loss of your queen. I will not presume to understand the depth of your own sorrow."

Rising, the paladin continues, "It has been my honor, and solemn duty, to lead a small band known as the Relic Knights. At first, we were but humble adventurers, seeking our fortune among the ruins of civilizations long past, but in our travels we stumbled upon dark cultists with a design darker still; to raise a long-dead pharaoh to reign over this land in undying tyranny. These foul cultists are marked by the death masks which they wear, and from the description of your sentries, I believe these same cultists to be those whose assassins perpetrated this hideous crime upon your people.

The mask they bear is an _homage_ to the mask borne by my companion, which is itself a relic at the core of their plot to resurrect their ancient leader, and it is for this reason that he carries the mask at all times upon his person- for _safekeeping_, protected by the arms and bodies of myself and our other companions. I assure you that neither he, nor any other member of our humble company, is in league with the masked assassins that you have seen before. Rather, it is our sworn resolution to _oppose_ their evil goals, and in so doing to protect this land from their evil. That, in fact, is the reason for our travels to your hive; we are in search of further relics that they seek, that we may destroy them, or at least protect them from falling into the cultists' hands.

To that end," she fixes a challenging gaze upon the seer, "I present myself for your scrutiny, with neither arms nor armor, to judge my truthfulness. If you judge me to be in league with the assassins of late, then you may do with me as you will. However, should my testimony ring true to your hearing, you will know that we should be _allies_ against this cult, for their crimes against you have merely _begun_, should their plans succeed, for the undead tyrant revered by them as a god _will_ subject all life to his depredations."

Having presented her case, the paladin stands before the seer, her resolved posture and calm expression giving evidence to her confidence.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I suppose a Diplomacy check is in order? (1d20+17)[*33*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Zizzira carefully listens to Lehasti. Her initial mistrust seems to recede to some degree, and she engages in a long conversation with the paladin. At some point, she calls for one of the attending soldiers to bring "the Jar". Reverently, the beautifully decorated clay amphora is brought forth. 

"Forgive me if I do not invite you to partake, az would be cuztom in your land. Merope iz to be used zparingly, even more zo in zze abzenze of zze Queen to produce it. And itz effectz on zze human body are not good." 

Using a slim, shiny tube of carved ivory, she absorbs just a couple of drops of the precious liquid. After a few seconds, her eyes turn all white, and she enters a kind of trance. In a changed, resonant voice, she says: "I zenze zzat you are telling zze truzz, as you know it. We shall not harm you, and we will aczept your offer of allianze againzt zze mazked murdererz. 

What do you need from uz? Alaz, zze hive iz in no condizion to help in battle at zzis time. Many of uz fell in combat, defending zze Queen againzt the enemy we had welcomed in our home. Our beloved Mother... Killed in zzis very chamber. And zze royal larva ztolen! Not only iz zziz an appalling indignity, but it meanz zze survival of our hive iz now a matter of a short few yearz... Our number will dwindle furzzer, until we are no more."

----------


## JWallyR

> "Forgive me if I do not invite you to partake, az would be cuztom in your land. Merope iz to be used zparingly, even more zo in zze abzenze of zze Queen to produce it. And itz effectz on zze human body are not good."


Lehasti inclines her head in a slight nod of acknowledgment, but says nothing.




> "I zenze zzat you are telling zze truzz, as you know it. We shall not harm you, and we will aczept your offer of allianze againzt zze mazked murdererz. 
> 
> What do you need from uz? Alaz, zze hive iz in no condizion to help in battle at zzis time. Many of uz fell in combat, defending zze Queen againzt the enemy we had welcomed in our home. Our beloved Mother... Killed in zzis very chamber. And zze royal larva ztolen! Not only iz zziz an appalling indignity, but it meanz zze survival of our hive iz now a matter of a short few yearz... Our number will dwindle furzzer, until we are no more."


The paladin nods gravely. "A dire condition, indeed. But perhaps there is yet hope for your hive. If the assassins that preceded my band have merely _stolen_ the royal larvae, it might be possible, good gods willing, to recover them, and provide a future for your people yet!

Which, appropriately enough, brings me to the aid I would request of your people- guidance, simply put. Our newest associate- Vlarga, who is known to you already- suggested that we seek out your hive, knowing that seers such as yourself," she again inclines her head respectfully before continuing, "possess powers of insight beyond most folk. As I said before, we seek a relic, lost to time in a secret tomb within the region known as the "Parched Dunes", but no map exists, and we know of no anchor for such divination magic as is available to us. If your folk can point us in its direction, or if a guide may be spared to accompany our search, such aid might prove invaluable in our search. I will not be surprised if our paths cross those of the cultist assassins along the way... it seems unlikely to be mere coincidence that they would be in this area to prey upon your folk.

Beyond that, I would simply ask that my company be granted the courtesy to pass through your domain in peace. We possess our own provisions and can see to our own lodging; further, I would not ask that your hive embrace the presence of outsiders so soon after the trauma done to you by those foul assassins.

Have we an accord?" The paladin watches for the seer's response, with a soft expression nonetheless undergirded by the steel of her resolve.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The Seer listens to the paladin with focused attention, the effect of the merope having receded. After a long pause, she replies to her:

"We do, Lehazti Gemesha of zze Dawnflower. Our truzt in humanz haz been shaken, zzat iz fact. But you... your heart iz true. If you recover our royal larva, I truly believe you will bring it back to uz. Zo you are a glimmer of hope for our hive.

In exzange for zziz pledge, I will tell you what I zaw in my vizionz. I followed zze attackerz az zzey departed. Zzey marched perharpz four dayz, towardz zze norzz. Zzhere zzey zearched for five dayz and found a hidden valley. Inzide, I zaw a large door between two columnz, carved from zze cliff. And higher up, a pyramid.

I think, if you follow zze murdererz' pazz, you may find what you zeek, Zervant of zze Everlight."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti listens to the seer intently. "Nine days behind..." she murmurs, stroking her chin thoughtfully. "Perhaps the Everlight will so illumine our path as to grant us a greater measure of speed in our search than these devotees of darkness. There is little gain in further delay, in any event. With your leave," she inclines her head to the seer, "I would return to my friends and apprise them of our discussion so that we may prepare for the journey ahead. Please, let us know where you would have us camp for the night, and I will hope to trouble you no further until we return from this hidden tomb."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Barring further information from the seer, obviously Lehasti will return to the party, regather her items, and on we move to give chase.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I would welcome you in zze zame way we welcomed Vlarga Al-Lamashten. But zze hive is not at rezt right now. Please have your camp a good diztance away. If you return one day and our hive is ztill alive, we will hope to have newz from you, good or bad, about our royal larva." 

The Seer makes a long pause. Her eyes, still white from the merope effect, focus a little bit more on the paladin's face.

"May you have zze zpeed of zze wind under your wingz, Lehazti of the Dawnflower."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...so if they release Lehasti I think we need to be sure that she isn't entranced, somehow. Once we've done that, if they've given us a direction to travel we retrieve our mount and do what we can to catch up to the assassins. They're nearly guaranteed to be the cultists we oppose, so it's a win-win, even if Lehasti isn't in control of her faculties. I will be upset to lose her, of course, as she's been an excellent morality instructor and friend...ah, here she comes!" finishes Vershab from his seat in the scant shade. Calling out to the moral compass of the Relic Knights he asks, "Lehasti - did they give you their honey-like substance or invade your mind? What can you tell us?"

----------


## JWallyR

> "May you have zze zpeed of zze wind under your wingz, Lehazti of the Dawnflower."


Lehasti nods understandingly at the seer's request of a safe distance, and bows graciously in response to the obvious dismissal. "May the Cleansing Light shine upon us all."

Turning to her thriae escort, the paladin gestures to the fore, and makes her way back to her companions.




> "Lehasti - did they give you their honey-like substance or invade your mind? What can you tell us?"


After turning to nod appreciatively to the thriae guide, Lehasti turns her attention to the party. "Why, friend Vershab," she replies, in a tone of feigned appreciation, "as usual, your gift for piercing to the matter at hand makes itself known. No, the seer did not offer me any unusual refreshments, nor, to my knowledge, has my mind been taken captive. For the moment, you remain under the watchful eye of the self-same Lehasti as before." Giving the arcanist a wry smile, she turns to Azkin. "Azkin- my gear, if you would be so kind?"

The young cleric dutifully scurries forward with the bulk of the paladin's arms and armor, and begins to assist her in donning the breastplate, straps and harnesses with which her weapons are secured. As the two work in practiced ease, the paladin begins to explain the situation to her companions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please consider Lehasti to have rehashed the conversation with the seer in appropriately flowery language.  :Small Big Grin: 


"...and thus," she finishes, "is the fate of this hive likely tied to our own errand. Good gods willing, we may return in due time with hope for the hive. For now, we should rest; the desert's heat waits to greet us on the morrow."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi fidgets uncomfortably at Lehasti's absence.  Distinctly displeased with their "welcome," he waits nervously, blades in hand- at least until all of the scouts watching them sheathe their own.

"I think we'll have bigger problems than that, if she doesn't come back," the youngster grumbles wryly.  Still, he looks up sharply as Vershab announces the return of their paladin.  Finally, some semblance of ease comes on the group, as the scouts leave them be.  "Wouldn't want to intrude any more than we have to," he mutters sarcastically as he prepares his bedroll under the desert stars again.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Once we know where we are going we can decide what to do with the zombehir - either we can use it to get there quickly and then guard the entrance from cultists who would ambush us, or I can...dispose of it in some other way..."


Vershab looks at Lehasti carefully, obviously casting a spell to detect magical auras present on her before she dons her equipment again. Satisfied that she is who she says she is and in control of herself, he looks to everyone and says, "I believe haste is appropriate in this case and recommend we retrieve the mount we used to get this far. Once at the entrance to the tomb I will have it guard our retreat and we can put these cultists to the sword. What do all of you think?"

----------


## Starbin

[QUOTE=Starbin;25410583]*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala listened to the discussions, weighing what Lehasti shared and gauging the groups desire to mount the undead beast again.  If they were nine days behind, what was the likelihood that they would find what they were looking for first?  "I think must avail ourselves of the fastest methods of travel ... if the behir remains the fastest, so be it.  However, if there is something quicker, we should seek it out.  

I also have a question regarding this mask. I have not asked you much regarding this artifact, but what does it do and why do you have it?  As well ... are there two of these in the world?  Or more?  "
_I don't think I saw an answer from Vershab responding to Vlarga's question, so figure this is a good time to discuss.  If I missed this exposition before, my bad.

Also - do we have any spells to cure that ability damage Nat took from the poison?
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Poisoned (-3 Str); Protection from Arrows (gain DR 10/magic vs arrows; total 100 pts damage; ~8 hrs?); Summoning armor (+6 AC, 1hr or more); Darkvision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Well, the zombehir is as fast as anything I can conjure and tireless. If we rig something to hold ourselves to it, we can even travel at night," begins Vershab as he answers Natala's questions. "As for the Mask, well...it appears to contain the ka of the forgotten Sky Pharaoh's soul. As long as it remains separate from the other two parts Hakotep cannot be truly put to rest. The cultists want to reunite the pieces - including the ka - and resurrect Hakotep to rule as their undead demi-god for all time. Instead, we hope to get all three parts and find a way to destroy them. I think that about sums it up - is there anything more you need to know?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi frowns thoughtfully at Vershab's comments.  "I'm confident I've slept in worse places," he grunts with perhaps surprising unconcern.  "and if they've a _9-day_ head start, we had better start making headway.  I'm not especially eager to sleep in the sand again, so let's head out tonight, eh?"

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala thought for a moment.  "Are his ka infused in multiple masks?  Do these cultists have one as well?

And in bringing this with us, do we risk the cult gaining control of two of these ka?"
_Clearing up her question.  

And apparently I have lesser restoration (Duh) ... so will cast two if necessary
(2d4)[2][1](3) 

Anyone else need help?
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Protection from Arrows (gain DR 10/magic vs arrows; total 100 pts damage; ~8 hrs?); Summoning armor (+6 AC, 1hr or more); Darkvision

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"We don't know, but we don't think so," answers Vershab. "From what we can tell the other pieces were originally hidden at least as well as this one was. Our research suggests all three parts were lost - deliberately - shortly after the Sky Pharaoh's death and the records deliberately hidden or destroyed. As far as we can tell, we are only slightly behind the cultists at worse, and technically way ahead, as we control the Mask and they have nothing...of which we know...

And yes, there is that risk, but we have also been attacked simply for possessing the Mask. They want it and would kill us to get it back, so we aren't any safer or better able to keep it from being used by not searching for the other pieces. On the other hand, if we can collect all three, unify and put to rest the Sky Pharaoh's soul entirely, and do it without the cultists gaining world-altering power in the meantime, I think that's universally agreed to be a win. Is our reasoning clear?"

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti, once again clad in her full battle array, turns her attention to the conversation between Vershab and Natala. "Indeed, the mask is of such importance that we dare not risk it falling into hands that are not our own, even as that requires that we bring these relics together even as we pursue our foes. Are we in accord?"

Having settled the matter, the paladin turns to the matter of travel. "I am forced to admit to no small amount of skepticism that we will sleep soundly upon the back of this thing, no matter the sort of contrivance we manage to erect upon it, which is itself to neglect the matter of raw materials. If it can be done speedily, so be it; in any event, the first step is to regroup with the beast, and I suggest that we do so with what little light remains."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lehasti's recommendation is to give the hive some distance so as to avoid the need to explain the undead creature to their hosts, and then to start the travel. She and Azkin are not equipped to spearhead the building of a platform or anything.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I must admit, though there is arcane magic that can help with such endeavors I lack the necessary familiarity with the correct spell. However, I can conjure the phantasmal chariot we used before to speed our return to the zombehir. I will prepare it and we can get one our way," responds Vershab as he pulls out his spellbook and begins to review the magic involved. Less than a minute later he is prepared to cast the spell and allow the party to begin traveling.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Quick Study exploit to swap spells as needed. Do I need to give more details?

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nodded slowly, but after a moment she continued.  "Your answers help illuminate much of the challenge that lies ahead, and I thank you for your candor.  However, the question of whether his ka is infused in multiple masks remains?  I understand there are three items, but what is the significance of the mask worn by the ones who attacked the hive?  It is unique enough to stand out in the memory of those that have seen it, despite any divination magiks to conceal it.  Does their mask also possess a connection to the ... one we seek to put to rest?  Is it simply a common ornament worn by those who know the secret, a mark of membership in their shadowy organization?  Or do they know the Relic Knights possess the mask, and use it as a means to implicate you in their horrible misdeeds, and complicate the efforts to recover the lost items? 

These questions plague me, as you Knights find yourselves challenged at every turn by seeming hordes.  Never have I seen or heard of so many knowing the intimate details of such a highly guarded secret as this.  Why is this, and who are we really fighting?"

She looked to the direction they were to head, her gaze pensive, before turning back to the group.  Her gaze settled on each of them, first meeting the gaze of Vershab and Lehasti, then Turi and Azkin, and finally Vlarga.  Despite my questions, please do not doubt my resolve.  I pledge myself to you and your quest to rid this world of this power, and vow to never see it return if possible.  I have traversed the depths of the River and turned away from the Fields of Reeds to return here to complete my promise.  Lead on, my friends ... and may those who stand in our way be warned - the Relic Knights will not be stopped in their quest.  Not while Natala al Akmet still lives and breathes.

Saluting the group, she smiled and gathered her things for the trip.
_More clarification.  
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain
*Conditions/Effects*: Protection from Arrows (gain DR 10/magic vs arrows; total 100 pts damage; ~8 hrs?); Summoning armor (+6 AC, 1hr or more); Darkvision

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga, who had remained lounging on her hyenadon after Lehasti's return for longer than appropriate, finally rises.  To add to Natala's own interrogation, she adds, "I have only three related questions - the goal of keeping relics out of the hands of fanatics who want it has value in itself... but what are the precise ramifications of failure here?  You say the mask is powerful and attuned to undeath, but what do we know of the extent of its power if reunited in its full trinity?  And if the cultist were to get the mask, what are their goals then?"

As to getting back on the zombehir, she frowns, though agrees with the logic.  With a sigh she says, "there are some scrubby plants that grow around here whose seeds suppress the urge to vomit, maybe I can find some of them on the way... and maybe they'll work well enough for the zombehir..."


*Spoiler*
Show

Apologies if these have been addressed elsewhere, but these are the things I still don't understand.
- What can the full mask really do?
- What are the cultists actually trying to do _after_ getting the mask?
- What happens if they win?

The plants are solely for flavor.  Figured that would be the sort of thing survival would let her know.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti nods understandingly at Natala's questions. "Perhaps Vershab can elaborate on the various... spiritual components represented by each of the relics, but to my knowledge, the masks borne by the cultists are simply imitations of the original, which he wears. As to the rest... I suspect that our troubles are more easily explained by the fact that we seek the same relics, rather than any hidden insight into our plans or our search. I know not what dark purpose may have been served by perpetrating such evil upon the thriae hive, for example, but it was already accomplished when we ourselves determined to meet with them some few days past.

No, " she punctuates the thought with a sober shake of her head, "to my simple thinking, coincidence seems explanation enough for our encounters with the cultists, and with those bystanders unfortunate enough to be found along our mutual path."




> "I have only three related questions - the goal of keeping relics out of the hands of fanatics who want it has value in itself... but what are the precise ramifications of failure here?  You say the mask is powerful and attuned to undeath, but what do we know of the extent of its power if reunited in its full trinity?  And if the cultist were to get the mask, what are their goals then?"


Lehasti turns her attention to the newest member of their band with a grim expression. "Two of your questions have the same answer, my friend. If we fail to keep the mask out of the cult's grasp, and they reunite it with the other relics, they will bring this 'Sky Pharaoh' back to some semblance of life, and the nations will suffer his undying tyranny.

As to the third... good gods willing, we shall never know. We should destroy them in all haste, should the Everlight lead us to success in this venture."

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga nods initially in agreement at Lehasti's answer.  After a long moment of thought, she asks, "and what is so bad about the Sky Pharaoh?  Almost all nations are effectively ruled by tyrants - the systems in place are there to keep them in power.  The Ruby Prince can probably buy the sun orchid elixir easily enough to be effectively immortal.  Geb to the south has an undead ruler.  So, how will the quality of life for those in Osirion change if the Sky Pharaoh reemerges?"  She raises her hands in a gesture of defense, "I only ask because these seem like important questions.  If the Sky Pharaoh were to return and rule Osirion instead of the Ruby Prince, do we know what would _actually_ change?  Do we have any information on the specific policies he would implement?  Or are we just assuming that the undead ruler would be worse?"  She then adds, "which I agree is probably true."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After casting Phantom Chariot and giving the reins to Lehasti, Vershab sits back to cast an illusion spell and work on a visual presentation of the arguments for and against the Sky Pharaoh's undead reign. The scholar seems content to spend the entire 8-hour duration discussing the intricacies of the various points, demonstrating an astounding depth of (academic) knowledge. The addition of visual cues (and his recommendation that Vlarga take notes, if she has the materials to do so) seem to demonstrate a propensity for education that, while enormously boring to several of the PCs, suggests he would have been quite at home in an advanced school house.

"I suspect that there are other arguments both for and against, though I think the simplest summary I would make is this - the side effects of negative energy animating undead, particularly the impact it has on temperament and moral thinking, consistently demonstrate that undead tyrants are worse in every case (except that of the Infernal Monarchy of Cheliax, whose otherworldly influences by the Dukes and Ruler of the Nine Hells leads them inevitably towards the worst of debauchery of which the living are capable) than those of living monarchs. Literally tireless tyranny, as undead have no need for sleep and do not fatigue, increases the detrimental consequences of undead reign by approximately 200% just based on time-spent. When taking into account their unnatural inclinations towards violence at the living, the undead have a distressing tendency towards hostility for the sake of spiting the living, which is much worse than the selfish actions of living tyrants who still experience the basic drives of the living...

Is there anything still unclear?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi seems utterly inattentive as Vershab goes into great detail on the various concerns and ramifications of a near-all-powerful undead tyrant.  As the arcanist rambles on, however, it proves more entertaining than watching yet more dirt fly by under the hooves of their phantom steeds.  

Having been content to let Vershab do the lion's share of the research, it serves a substantial learning opportunity for him as well.  When the lecture finally reaches it's conclusion, the youngster adds dryly, "besides, his lackeys already killed two of our friends."

Considering the matter largely settled, Turi makes a reasonable attempt at reclining and closing his eyes, saving his energy for the fights to come.

----------


## JWallyR

At first, Lehasti makes a perfunctory effort to at least follow the arguments being presented by the dry academic, but the canny observer would note that, not far into Vershab's lecture, the paladin ceases the casting of quick glances over her shoulder at the illusory images conjured by the arcanist, focusing her attention on maintaining her bearing with what sparse landmarks are present in the desert sands.



> "besides, his lackeys already killed two of our friends."


Turi's breaking of the monotony jars Lehasti from her fixation on what passes for a road ahead, and she clears her throat loudly. "_Ahem._ Vershab, is this close enough for you to call the creature?"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga quickly transitions from rapt interest to extreme boredom at Vershab's lecture.  She felt like the journey dragged on for an enternity - _how is the sun still at the exact same angle?_  She rested her eyes several times and upon opening them found an entirely different scene than she remembered.  When Vershab concludes, the gnoll realizes that she did learn a lot, and agreed with his points.  "So, an undead ruler is incredibly unlikely to be good for the populace.  You have me convinced.  Thank you!"  She states sincerely, despite having dozed through about half the presentation.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

The conversation soon turned to a discussion of the cons regarding undead rulership, with no small amount of passive aggressiveness regarding the questions she and Vlarga had asked. 
 She herself didn't claim to fully appreciate the complexities of ruling the people, but she could presume that the further from humanity one was, the more likely they were to do anything in the name of rulership. 

Interestingly enough, there was still one other point.  "Thank you for the dialogue, but I will point out an additional point - the violence that has been visited upon us has either been from those who would prevent he return of the pharaoh, and those who seek to bring the pharaoh back, presumably.  We do not know the mind, nor the intent, of the pharaoh?  How many crimes are committed everyday on behalf of some person or concept?"

She paused, then raised a hand to forestall an ensuing argument.  "I do not seek to change your course; I simply point out that rarely is the answer as black and white as we would hope it to be.  Lead on friends, and let us hope this quest enables the pharaoh some measure of peace in the afterlife."
_Let's do it! 

Conditions/Effects: Protection from Arrows (gain DR 10/magic vs arrows; total 100 pts damage; ~8 hrs?); Summoning armor (+6 AC, 1hr or more); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods along as Natala speaks, patiently letting her work through her thoughts. When she seems to be done he says, "You ask excellent questions, and I've actually spent some time studying the undead trying to answer a few of them, generally. You see, I've a strange bit of...kinship, I suppose you could call it, with the undead. It comes from exposure my mother experienced. I've always found them to be easy to understand - the ones still capable of thinking, that is. You see, they are generally very stable, even static, in their thought processes, something which I greatly appreciate. However, the murderous instincts appear to be universal...sometimes they can be briefly overcome, but it is a temporary victory at best. 

Now, were it possible to animate the dead, allow them to retain their memories and personalities, but _not_ experience the hunger for life - specifically the hunger to kill those living - that seems to come from inundation with negative energy..._that_ would be a discovery of great significance. No one seems to have found such a thing yet, but the thought has occurred to me that perhaps it would be a worthwhile goal. The research and experimentation necessary would require a steady income, accommodating local regulations, and no small amount of patience. Perhaps after our adventures end..." The arcanist's voice drifts off as he contemplates lofty dreams far beyond his current grasp.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Philosophical and political discourse gets the companions through to the place of burial of the zombehir, although some in the group, more than others, find it a way to alleviate the tedium of the trip in the comfortable, semi-translucent, magically conjured chariot. At last, they find the undead monster, undisturbed at the place where they left it. A mystical call from the arcanist causes it to obediently rise from the depths of the dune, covered in sand and dust that helped dry the rotten carcass to some degree. The smell remains strong, but not as overwhelming as it was the day before, and the group painstakingly rejigs the array of pitons, ropes and hooks that gives them a relatively safe hold on the beast's back.

They quickly find that the modest reprieve they got from the smell comes with a price: Insects. The sand penetrated all the crevices and holes in the zombehir's undead body - some carved by the Relic Knights weapons during the fight, the others by the many attach points need to secure the ropes. The desert sand evidently houses a huge variety of ants, spiders, scorpions, beetles, dragonflies, moths, centipedes, ticks and wasps, and every species under the sun has apparently decided to take a zombehir ride. The undead flesh serves as a colossal cornucopia to every kind of bug, but many seem happy to take bites at the living riders, too.

*Oathday, 3 Pharast
*
The one blessing the companions get from traveling so uncomfortably is speed. It takes only three grueling days to arrive in the region Zizzira described. The land is flattish, rocky, and dusty. Somewhere along this expanse, a hidden valley must lie, according to the Thriae Seer.

*Spoiler: Search*
Show

The group must search an area roughly ten miles across. Please describe the ways you go about doing that, and roll any associated skill checks you find relevant.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab seems largely unperturbed by the vermin infesting his undead mount, instead appearing to be quite satisfied with the speed they make. Once in the right general area he looks at everyone individually, as if thinking through their options. "Between the divine guidance we've received via Azkin, Lehasti, and Natalya's prayers and visions, the tracking skills I assume Vlarga possesses, and my arcane scrying efforts, I think searching this area will straight forward. If we feel the need to travel any significant distance I recommend we use the zombehir unless we decide that an ambush is warranted. In that case I can make several of you invisible and give you the power to fly. Now, what do we know from our efforts over the last several days?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab could have cast Scrying on Khabekh-Shu (from the boat attack, last seen here) as many as three times each day while traveling. I think the best I can hope for is that the Will Save is unmodified (we've "met" the cultists who have attacked us). @*Gwynfrid*, is it reasonable to assume that there is one specific cultist that Vershab would remember from their encounters? If so, Vershab would try repeatedly with those six-nine castings, hoping for the enemy to fail and give Vershab a good shot at seeing where they are.

If we cross anything that can be tracked I think it's obvious that Vlarge or her pet dire-hyena should take the lead.

I am not sure what the best spells would be for either Azkin (or Lehasti?) to use. My Google-fu isn't working tonight, sorry.

----------


## Gwynfrid

As they travel, Vershab makes an attempt to scry on the cultist spellcaster he saw only very briefly, at night, and under the effect of a blinking spell. Fortunately, under interrogation, a grateful Thabit had given the Relic Knights a reasonably good description of the man, and the spell succeeds on the second day's attempt. The young arcanist looks in his mirror, and a smoky image of his enemy appears...

*Spoiler: Second scrying attempt*
Show




Vershab is able to spy Khabekh-Shu as he walks in a deep, narrow valley. The horizon is limited by the cliffs of reddish sandstone, but above head, he can see the bright blue sky, and a pair of natural stone arches that cross the gorge. Behind Khabekh-Shu, Vershab sees a columned facade, hewn from the face of the cliff, a broad doorway leading inside. The cultist walks away from it, down into the ravine, for a minute or two. Towards the end of the valley, in front of a narrow cave entrance, the walls form a single, vast piece of art composed of carved figures and hieroglyphs. Khabekh-Shu spends the next few minutes examining the walls, until the spell ends.

On the third day, the scene is different. It is a dark room, only lit by narrow windows. Khabekh-Shu is conversing with a strange creature, the upper body that of an armored, masked, human-like feminine figure, and the lower part an enormous reptilian body and tail.

*Spoiler: Third scrying attempt*
Show




Vershab cannot hear what is being said, but in any case, the discussion is cut short. The masked creature seems to look straight into Vershab's eye, and points a clawed finger at him. Khabekh-Shu, on cue, looks at him as well. He casts a spell, and the vision disappears.

On the following night, Vershab's sleep is disturbed in an unusual way...

*Spoiler: Dream (Vershab)*
Show

The creature appears to Vershab in his dream, hovering menacingly over him.

"Greetings, Vershab of the Relic Knights", the creature says, in a soft, hissy voice. "You carry a relic that does not belong to you. But, of course, you know this already, do you not... You dare wear it, even, albeit under a cowardly disguise. How unworthy of it you are, you cannot begin to imagine!

If you are coming to us to surrender the sacred Mask of your lord and ruler, then your life... may be spared. We are nothing but generous to those who accept the supremacy of the Sky Pharaoh! Even your friends, in spite of their crimes, could be saved.

But if you come with the intent to continue thwarting our holy designs, then know that the most painful of deaths awaits you.

You may also attempt to flee and hide. If you are enough of a fool to try, we shall find you, wherever you are, and the trouble you have given us will be repaid, a thousand times.

Now, Vershab, will you listen to reason, that you might be allowed to return to Wati in peace, to await the return of the One Who Was Once Forgotten? The choice belongs to you."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

(After the first successful scrying attempt)

"Khebakh-Shu, the spell caster who ambushed us on the river boat, is a Garundi man, I believe. He's in a valley between red sandstone cliffs with two natural stone arches, likely cut by wind erosion. There is a clear sky above, no sign of clouds or dust, so likely in a dry area that is currently not windy. I think I've seen the entrance to the tomb, and there are more ruins nearby. I suspect this place, though kept secret, is known to our foes. It's impossible to imagine that such ruins wouldn't be noticed and remembered by travelers. Perhaps it is here they learned of the Sky Pharaoh in the first place..."

(After the second successful scrying attempt)

"A naga, perhaps - some reptilian, snake-woman. Oh no, she's aware of my scrying...Khebakh-Shu ended my spell with one of his own. They know we are coming..."

(Upon waking after the dream visit)

"The masked snake-woman came to me in a dream - most likely through a spell such as the arcane spell colloquially known simply as '_dream_,' though it could perhaps be something similar...Anyway, she threatened me personally, all of us as a whole, offered clemency if we deliver the Mask to them, and the usual megalomaniacal drivel. They believe they can defeat us and subject us to torturous deaths and so on. I'd bore you to give more details, I'm sure. 

I recommend we find the tomb, kill them all, interrogate them - either prior to execution or after, whichever seems safer - and then work towards the next step in our quest. Anyone have any other ideas?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi snorts at Vershab's succinct summary, largely considering the statements obvious and giving his approval.  "Sounds about right.  Anything in particular we could be doing to prepare for _them?_"

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga stares off into the horizon,  Hmmm red sandstone cliffs, stone arches, clear skies, likely windy  Knowing her primary goal here is as a guide, she tries to figure out the areas most likely to find some where matching that description.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Geo* - (1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Vlarga has traveled the deserts of Osirion for years, and so has Natala. It is hard to know every nook and cranny of this immensity, but between the two of them, they gather that the description matches a fairly wide expanse of rocky ground, where a number of deep crevasses can be found here and there. From Vershab's description and the fact that no one, to their knowledge, has discovered the Tomb of Chisisek yet, they gather that it is probably not visible from above. They need to find an entrance.

*Spoiler*
Show

This good thinking considerably narrowed down the area of search. What next?

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala listened closely to what Vershab had discovered through his arcane machinations.  He might be odd, but he was certainly learned and adept with his magic.  The descriptions were enough to narrow down the location to a span of crevasses that could be related.  She considered for a moment, then asked again, "You mentioned natural arches.  Did they extend above the edge of the canyon wall, or were they appear to be flush with either side of the crevasse?  Those bridges might be easier to spot than just randomly sweeping the acrea with several similar canyons."

When Vershab shared his dream, Natala frowned.  "These zealots meddle with domains they should not.  The Guardian Fool would have their tongues should they use your dreams to coerce you with magic.  They obviously know we exist and seem well suited to finding us, but with your success we have learned several useful things.  First, they may try to scry upon us as well, so any way we have of masking our location may be warranted.  Second, they are either cowardly or overconfident if they seek to intimidate you into giving up the mask. 
 Finally, the priest you followed seems to be but a servant, and this snake woman is likely their leader.  Or at the least, the one who answer back to the true power behind all this.  "

Pulling her hair back into a pony tail, she tied it swiftly and gazed out over the desert.  "As to how we go about our next step, it seems we have two options.  The first simply has us sweep over sections of the area, looking for an entrance.  The second, we could let the behir roam looking for the entrance.  Or if Vlarga or I remember anything regarding the arches, we might be able to narrow down the search even more.  

Vershab, if we were able to close in on the area, could you find a specific object or person?  Not simply scrying from beyond, but seeking them out?" 
_Can Vershab case Locate Object / Person?  Looks like the range for a 7th level spell would be ~680' ... and there are several things we could look for that should be fairly rare out in the middle of nowhere.  Sorry, but Natala doesn't have a lot of help in this department.

Geography - (1d20+4)[20] ... and History or Religion - (1d20+10)[14] if it helps narrow down the descriptions given by Vershab

Conditions/Effects: Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 7/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab takes some time to more precisely describe the arches when asked for details, his memory largely flawless. At the question of divination spells he replies, "Unfortunately, no, I haven't learned those spells yet. I am familiar with them in concept, but have never had the opportunity and time necessary to study them simultaneously. It would have been handy here, though..."

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti gawks at the dizzying array of vermin that, in their absence, took it upon themselves to keep company with the undead behir. She scales the beast's hide with evident reluctance, and dismounts with even greater relief at the end of each day's travel, with greater weariness than one might expect from a mere passenger on a desert journey. Azkin spends a great deal of time conjuring water as the party makes camp in the evening, with himself and his mistress using the bulk in repeated rinses, but the paladin's unusual pallor doesn't seem to quite subside, and for his part, the young cleric seems always to be dislodging yet _another_ stinging, crawling creature from his modest vestments.

Lehasti grimaces in _increased_ disquiet at Vershab's description of the interrupted scrying... and in the next morning, despite the relief at having reached the destination, her scowl gives away her thoughts as to the serpent-woman's message. "So much for the element of surprise..." she grumbles to herself, brows furrowed in disappointment. "Alas, there's nothing for it. Our mission remains unchanged." She stands, tightening leather straps to secure her gear about herself. "Vershab, does the 'zombehir' possess intelligence enough in this state to search for us, or must we resort to more mundane means?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I don't think Lehasti or Azkin have any useful skills to narrow down the search significantly. I looked through 3rd-and-lower cleric spells and didn't see any obviously useful options, though I could certainly have missed one.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Unfortunately, the zombehir doesn't really possess any intelligence at all. It cannot even really communicate with me, at least not beyond the sense I have of its tether and general condition. We could ride it around to get a better look, but I'm inclined to think that we'd be better off flying invisibly. Unless someone is specifically scanning the skies and has magic to pierce such a veil, it should be essentially foolproof and fast. Vlarga and Natalya, I will make an illusion to provide all of you a visual of what I saw. Once I've done that, can you direct Lehasti - who is arguably our most resilient member - on where she should fly and search? Then I will cast both spells on her, a communication spell on the whole party, and we can let her find the right ravine..." answers Vershab as he continues to think through the party's options. He does cast a _Silent Image_ spell to demonstrate what he saw in as much detail as he can before preparing to cast his spells on the paladin.

*Spoiler: OoC Mechanics details*
Show

An argument could be made to have Turi scout instead or in addition to Lehasti. The ability to refresh an invisibility effect could be very valuable.

Even if an enemy sees Lehasti and dispels the two spells, she will land as if under the effect of a Feather Fall. With her armor, a _Message_ cantrip active, etc... I think she's tough enough to do this safely. Her lower Perception modifier is part of why Turi could be a reasonable choice too.

Both _Invisibility_ and _Fly_ last as long as 9 minutes each, if I expend Arcane Reservoir points to increase the caster level. With a fly speed of 60 feet, Lehasti can cover 120 feet per round, so by using the Run action 




> *Run*
> You can run as a full-round action. When you run, you can move up to four times your speed in a straight line (or three times your speed if youre in heavy armor).


Lehasti should be able to cover about a mile and a half in a straight line before having to return to us before the spell duration expires. Turi could increase that distance to nearly two miles in a single casting.

Have we narrowed down the area to the point that such a search would likely bear fruit?

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala shrugged at the questions about location.  "With the images you have provided, if someone can cast the spell to location a person or object, choose one of the items you saw.  They obviously possess a mask, but perhaps there are other items that seemed unique to them?  Or you search for the ruins witnessed in the background.  Either way, it may make more sense for the spellcaster to either go in Lady Lehasti's stead, or accompany her on the flight.  The spell will need to be within range, and normally that cannot be shared with someone else through most magical links.

Meanwhile, I would suggest the rest of us continue to search as well, least we waste the opportunity to double our efforts."
_Looks like locate object / creature is 3rd level cleric spell.  Seems to be something we could have prepared for as the scry attempts garnered more information.
Conditions/Effects: Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 7/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti strokes her chin thoughtfully as the discussion develops. Finally, she speaks: "What little we know for certain is that our foes anticipate our coming, and that they possess powerful magic and some time to prepare. Given that knowledge, I cannot in good conscience endorse a plan to divide our forces before battle can even be met. Little good will it do to find- and be _found_- more quickly by our foes, and then be unable to stand against them.

No, loath as I am to mount this beast once more," she gestures towards the zombehir, "while yet it remains in our employ, we should use its strength and speed to cover the area more quickly, but _together,_ while taking advantage of what scrying magic we may to pinpoint the hidden tomb."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods, apparently satisfied to use the resources he's already spent instead of casting new spells now. "The zombehir is ready and so am I. If everyone will get on it we can begin..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Azkin gets on board the zombehir with great reluctance, and once on it, his spellcasting sounds halting, his voice nearly covered by the buzz of the hungry insects. He gets on with it, and the companions search the area at top speed, relying on the young priest's divinatory power to signal the proximity of the stone arch he saw in Vershab's illusion. It takes several attempts, depleting his spells for the day, but eventually, he points in a direction. The hidden valley has to be close. Natala and Vlarga set to search the designated location for an entrance. Soon enough, they find an inconspicuous depression, which turns out to be the entrance of a steep ravine, completely out of sight. 

The valley is in fact over a mile long, as the companions soon discover. It goes deeper and deeper, flanked on either side by steep ridges between 100 and 300 feet high. The sides of the valley taper together at its western end, creating a narrow route.

*Spoiler*
Show

The passage is only 5-ft wide, allowing only one Medium creature to pass. After about 40ft in this narrow gorge, it seems to widen again.

Also, Azkin is out of level 3 spells for the day.

Please give me a marching order?

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga draws her falchion and steps up to the narrow passage.  Nalfeshnee visalg, the abyssal utterance rolls from her tongue with the grace of an ox, but the incantation activates the magic in her blood, shielding her from harm.  Hlasho, stay.  Ill take point,   she says as she squeezes into the narrow corridor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Commanding Hlasho to stay back (hell go range).  Cast shield bringing her AC to 27

I propose the order Vlarga, Lehasti, Azkin, Turi, Vershab, Natala

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab speaks up as Vlarga looks ready to charge into the tunnel. "Stay one moment, please. I think we should consider our options in a bit more detail before we dive into the belly of the beast, metaphorically speaking, of course. Azkin and I have spent some of our magical power today and we should be expecting some serious resistance. A bit of planning on our part could help to offset their positional advantage. If we must go now, at least let me summon an extraplanar ally to take the first hit instead of you. Or turn you invisible to scout ahead with Turi and see where their ambush or guards are..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi shrugs noncommittally.  "I'm not too keen walking down this deathtrap first, if it's all the same.  Much rather find the end and climb down behind them, if it's up to me."  Still, it's obvious he speaks mostly in jest, as he prepares himself and his blades for the trek.  

"Give me half an opening, and I'll give them a new one," he murmurs with a grim smirk.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nodded at Vershab's suggestion to hold for a moment and plan.  "If you possess your magik to enable flight and invisibility, perhaps Turi can scout from an alternate direction, one that they may not suspect.  I, too, can summon a servant of the Old Gods, but it will not stay for long, so if the ambush does not come immediately, it may not be there for when it does occur.

Let us also check for any magicks in place along the entrance.  They know we seek them, but they may not know we are here.  Should we think they are on alert, distracting them with the undead bulk stomping around atop the crevasse might serve to focus their attention away from this area ..."
_I'd say cast fly and invis on Turi and let him scout ahead.  If y'all want, we can send a spiritual ally ahead ... force object, so it doesn't suffer from physical attacks, but it'll only be here for 8 rounds.  We also cast detect magic and focus from the entrance to 60'  We can use the zombehir to provide a distraction if we think they're waiting for us.  

I'm good with the order, but if we think there are spells along the way, we might want to spread out, too ... 10' - 20' apart?
Conditions/Effects: Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 (11) Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4 (+8/+3), 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 7/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Oh, I recommend we have someone scout, possibly invisibly and flying, and that when we're close enough I summon a literal ally from the outer planes. Such an ally can help us by both taking the first assault and responding in kind. I will have the zombehir pace us up at the surface, just so it is close and easily directed. Once we go into the tomb we can have it bury itself again," explains Vershab as he takes his customary place near the middle of the party and looks expectantly at Turi. Clearly he expects the rogue to take the lead on sneaking and searching out threats of attack or snares...

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi snorts.  "You said they know we're coming?  That-" he points at the narrow chasm- "is a death trap.  I'll go, but I want to be either flying or invisible.  Either way gives me much better odds of not being the first pincushion."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Vershab nods and withdraws a wand from his pack. "I recall that you've learned a trick to mimic a spell known as _vanish_, so I will give you about five minutes of the ability to fly and leave you to handle the invisibility," he explains as he activates the wand and Turi finds himself suddenly able to magically fly!

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti eyes the slender opening with evident distaste. She seems willing (albeit grudgingly) to allow Vlarga the honor of first entry, but she smiles broadly in pleasure as various suggestions of subterfuge emerge from the rest of their shared company.

The paladin gently claps Turi with one gauntleted hand. "If anybody can evade their watchful gaze, it would be you, my friend. Go with the Dawnflower's blessing."

Azkin circles to rest a hand reassuringly on his brother's other shoulder. "May the Everlight shine upon your path," he intones prayerfully, before appending in a less formal voice, "and be careful." Giving the older boy a hopeful, if concerned smile, he steps back to look at Vershab expectantly.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin casts _Guidance_ on Turi, to give him +1 on the next single attack roll, saving throw, or skill check of his choice that occurs within a minute.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala readied herself for the coming conflict, stepping near the entrance of the path and closing her eyes in concentration for a moment.  She murmured in some archaic tongue, and suddenly shifting spirits appeared swirling around her in a vortex, protecting her form.  With that accomplished, she continued to murmur, this time ending with a strange hand motion.  When she opened her eyes, they glowed as she focused her gaze ahead, looking for signs of mystical or magical auras.  

After that, she nodded to the others.  "I am ready when you are ..."
_Summon spirit shield; cast detect magic
Conditions/Effects: Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 7/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi nods, his concern somewhat tempered by Vershab's arcane ministrations.  "Good enough for me."  He glances at Vlarga and Least with an eager gleam.  "Don't be _too_ far behind."

With one final nod to Azkin, the youngster awkwardly paces in a circle a few times before leaping into the air.  More than a little awkwardly, he seems to find some sort of bearing and heads off down the tunnel, about 30 feet off the ground.  At each corner, he pauses to approach with caution, and it quickly becomes apparent that he's enjoying not having to worry about even the muffled sound of his soft leather shoes against stone.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Turi will go for "vanilla" stealth, using perception to listen for telltale signs of company before rounding any corners.

(1d20+16)[*32*] stealth
(1d20+14)[*33*] perception

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi takes to the air, and soon finds himself uncomfortably close to the rough stone going up and up on both sides. It doesn't take too long until the gap in the stone opens into a wider gorge. The young rogue peeks ahead, careful to stay behind the natural cover of the cliff. He is immediately reminded of Vershab's description: A pair of natural stone arches cross the ravine. Below, to the right, a sculpted facade with columns opens into the sandstone wall, and though weathered by wind and sand, the carvings were clearly once opulent and intricate. A broad doorway leads inside this structure, while dark openings farther up the facade appear to open into a higher level.

Further ahead, a small pyramid towers over the area from its perch on a plateau, midway to the top of the cliffs. 

... And, unsurprinsingly, the place is guarded. Turi sees four masked men, in the cultist garb that begins to feel familiar to him...

*Spoiler*
Show


Sorry about the map with markings. For some reason, this one wasn't included in the map pdf and I had to take it from the adventure pdf, much less nice. Note the squares are 10-ft.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Four masked hooligans-" Turi reports through Vershab's magical conduit.  "that I can see immediately.  They're not even trying to hide.  Even odds they're diversions at best, if not outright illusions." 

He clings to the walls for several moments, narrowing his eyes against the sand and glare so he can focus on the figures.  If they patrol, or otherwise move, he'll specifically try to see if they're kicking up dust or ever seeming to step through uneven patches of the floor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dunno how best to adjudicate this besides another perception: (1d20+14)[*29*]  If you feel like it's appropriate that this constitutes interaction (and indeed these guys are illusory), I'll let you roll the will save; +7.

----------


## Gwynfrid

The sentinels do pace a little, and Turi believes they're either real, or truly life-like illusions. But, as he carefully observes the surroundings, he notices a mound of sand that appears rather odd. Its color matches the area's sandy ground, but the young rogue gets a fleeting impression that some of it is in the shape of an eye. Looking at it harder, he can't see it again - was that just a trick of his mind?

*Spoiler*
Show

The temporarily strange area is located 2 large squares to the SE of cultist C3.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Hmph, the might be real," Turi pouts.  "But there's definitely... something fishy here.  Can't quite place it, but does a...  Hmmm, anything you know of that burrows in sand to ambush prey?  Looks like a good sized mound of sand... but I think it blinked."

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala listened to the relayed reports from Vershab, gripping her spear anxiously as they waited.  Four guardians and something lurking in wait ... although she was reminded of the proverb, 'You never see all the fleas on a camel, but know this ... they are there."   She turned to the others to whisper, [i]"It appears it is as we feared - a trap.  More concerning are the traps we do not see.  We have the opportunity to initiate conflict, but showing our hand opens us to a counter.  

Clearly we should rely on Vershab's suggestion and summon an ally to trip the traps and tip the scales.  There are several flying options within the realms of living creatures.  Otherwise, my own ally could sally forth and attack with little fear of retribution.  Alternatively, we may still want to send something walking along the path, least we run afoul of a trap young Turi circumvented via flight."
_
Conditions/Effects: Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 7/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Satisfied that it's time for the zombehir to hide, Vershab takes the time to direct it to burrow in the nearby sand again. (Same rules as before - it goes to the sand, digs itself a deep hole, and then stays there without fighting back unless something besides Vershab tries to take control of it.)

Once his monster is safely secured he turns back to the matter at hand, thinking over what Turi has described.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Knowledge check: (1d20+10)[*12*] (lowest knowledge modifier is +10; add one more for History, Local, or Nobility, add two more for Nature or Planes, add 7 to Arcane, and 10 to Religion).

Depending on what he recalls, Vershab will prepare to cast a summon spell (with the result depending on what he thinks the weird sandy area might be). "I'll bring a terrestrial creature to play, one that can find and handle traps and snares. If you wish to bring something that can fly that would be fine too - more summoned allies mean they take attacks instead of us. Let's get close - only several seconds behind Turi and then summon aid. Meanwhile Lehasti, Azkin, and Vlarga can charge in behind the extra-planar creature. Is everyone ready?" says Vershab, agreeing with Natala and casually directing the others.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Summon Monster IV - either a Hound Archon (preferred most likely), Deinonychus (if it seems there's no real threat that requires a tanky powerhouse), or a medium earth elemental (if Vershab has no idea what the weird sand is).

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti strokes her chin thoughtfully. "It does seem prudent to allow summoned allies to bear the brunt. Vlarga, you wish to have the fore, correct?" Waiting for the gnoll woman's affirmative, the paladin continues, "Then I shall be close behind. Shall we?" the paladin turns to Vershab and Natala.

Meanwhile, Azkin readies his scimitar and shield. Giving one final, prayerful look upward, he takes a position at the rear.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lehasti's Dex check for puzzle falchion: (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala listened to the plans being made, giving one curt nod to Vershab before asking a question.  _"I presume the trap is more than a simple snare or alarm.  That being said, they may presume anyone coming this way would approach on foot.  I suggest the creature you summon charge forward first, perhaps setting off any traps first, while the ally I request will fly up to support Turi in any mischief he wishes to create.  As their time on this plane does not last long, I will wait as long as possible before proffering my invitation. "_
_My summons will only last 8 rounds ... and I think a ground-based distraction may serve to set off any traps as well as focus adversary responses while Turi selects his target during the confusion and backstabs someone.  
Conditions/Effects: Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (4/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 8/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 7/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## Gwynfrid

Having made their plans, the companions summon their allies, and engage!

*Spoiler: surprise round + round 0 begins*
Show


During the surprise round, the elemental and the spiritual ally advance. All PCs can do a standard action or a move action before round 0. Note that passing through the choke point in K30 requires squeezing.

Initiative

Vershab (1d20+11)[*15*]
Lehasti (1d20+1)[*18*]
Turi (1d20+5)[*6*]
Azkin (1d20+2)[*5*]
Natala (1d20+8)[*22*]
Vlarga (1d20+1)[*12*]
Cultists (1d20+2)[*15*]

Round 0 begins: Natala, Vershab and Lehasti can act.

Note: the pawns with a light blue outline (Turi and Natala's spiritual ally) are flying. Cultist C4 isn't flying, but he's perched on the stone arch 40 ft up. The others are on the ground.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Surprise Round and Round 0, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)
Haste
(Hasted) Medium Earth Elemental round 1 of 8

"_Quickly now, friends!_ Take the fight to the cultists! Lehasti - in a moment your strength will grow as per our usual tactics, but first I must _disappear_!" says Vershab with some enthusiasm as he first casts a spell to speed up the entire party and then becomes invisible as he moves forward with his allies. 

The summoned earth elemental instinctively identifies its summoner's enemies and charges towards the unknown enemy spotted earlier, intent on maximum violence!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Round 0 - Vershab casts _Haste_ on the party, providing all with +30 ft to movement speeds, +1 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action, they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

Round 1 - Veshab will cast _Vanish_ and move to somewhere near *K23*, in the middle but distant enough from both friend and foe to evade AoE or accidental discovery.

The earth elemental will charge whatever it senses at the "?" location on the map. I assume its tremorsense can confirm it is an actual enemy and that its ability to burrow will allow a charge largely unseen, so I'm hoping for an attack against flat-footed AC: charge-slam (1d20+13)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+13)[*23*] (20/x2), (1d9+7)[*16*] damage, (1d9+7)[*11*] critical strike damage.

If anything incurs an AoO vs the earth elemental: slam (1d20+11)[*28*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*13*] (20/x2), (1d9+7)[*10*] damage, (1d9+7)[*16*] critical strike damage.

All party members are _Hasted_ for eight rounds, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon. Get into Full-Attack range and go to town, ya'll!

----------


## Farmerbink

Nodding with a savage grin, Turi calls upon his arcane training and disappears from sight altogether.  As the Spiritual ally and earth elemental breach the gap in tandem, Turi swiftly and silently (and invisibly) streaks across the space, making a beeline for the cultist perched so high above his companions.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 0+*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 2/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

round 0: vanish
Turi appears to have failed initiative, so he picks it up shortly?

----------


## JWallyR

Adding his own voice to Vershab's exhortation, Azkin prayerfully intones, "And may the Dawnflower's cleansing flame burn through your blows!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Surprise Round: Cast Bless for +1 Morale to attack and saves vs fear, 6 minutes.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 60
*AC* 20, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 6 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear, 58 rds remaining 



As the blessing of their mutual deity settles over her, Lehasti stands taller for a heartbeat as the weights of their mission and of desert travel seem to fade. In the next moment, Vershab's arcane energies surge within her, and with a fierce grin, the warrior-woman surges through the narrow entrance with supernatural speed, charging the frontmost sentry with a roar of challenge that rises to the cavernous ceiling!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Surprise round: Move to approx K27 (I'm not sure where summons are going to end up) or another nearby square within 40 ft of move speed, but with LOS for a charge on round 0.

Round0: CHARGE! And POWER ATTACK! On a visible cultist foe, presumably C2

Attack: (1d20+14)[*29*]; CC for x2 on 32+: (1d20+14)[*33*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*20*] slashing plus (1d8)[*3*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+17)[*20*] slashing plus (1d10)[*10*] fire damage from flaming burst

*Spoiler: AoO, if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+14)[*30*]; CC for x2 on 32+: (1d20+14)[*30*]
Damage: (2d4+17)[*21*] slashing plus (1d8)[*2*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+17)[*21*] slashing plus (1d10)[*4*] fire damage from flaming burst


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 40
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+7, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +12 (1d10+7, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +12 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 6 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 58 rds remaining
Power Attack: -3 atk, +6 damage

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

With their preparations set, the trap was sprung - and this time fortune favored the heroes!  The spiritual ally summoned forth, a winged warrior woman carrying a bow similar to Natala, fired an arrow at the distant cultist atop the arch, then followed with three more!  

Even as the summoned creatures attacked, the rest of the group prepared to push through the gap and engage their foes.  For now, Natala knew she must aid her companions ... by turning her attention to the enemy ahead.  With a whisper, Natala summoned her own shortbow as she waited to move forward with her friends.
_Surprise round - (Pre-bless and haste) SA will remain hovering out of melee, and will attack C4 w/comp shortbow 
Attack - (1d20+11)[27], Damage - (1d10+2)[6]

b]Round 0[/b] - (with bless and haste) SA full attack (3 attacks w/haste) vs C4 w/comp shortbow 
Attack 1 - (1d20+13)[26], Damage - (1d10+2)[7]
Attack 2 - (1d20+13)[29], Damage - (1d10+2)[12]
Haste - (1d20+13)[25], Damage - (1d10+2)[10]

Natala will summon her weapon and move after the others have advanced. Im guessing she cant see a target just yet ...
Conditions/Effects: Spiritual ally (6 rounds); Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (up to 8 min); Haste (Vershab), bless (Azkin); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 7/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## Gwynfrid

The companions and their summoned allies burst through the narrow gap one by one, surprising their dozing enemies! Shouts of alarm echo through the canyon as arrows fly, Lehasti runs forward falchion in hand, and a creature that looks like a giant weasel, if a weasel could be made out of a pile of rocks, rushes through the ground to disappear into the sands while striking at some buried adversary. The other members of the team, slowed by the rocky bottleneck, follow at a more sedate pace.

The outcome of all this is several grievously harmed enemies before they can begin to react, but react they do, and combat is joined in earnest.

The cultists respond by casting spells, some for defense, some for offense... Natala is hit with a projectile that covers her in a caustic substance. Her winged warrior ally is as well, but this doesn't appear to affect it in any noticeable way.

... And then, something emerges from the sand, unburying the earth elemental in the process. It is a towering form, vaguely humanoid. The two earthly creatures tear into each other in a mineral contest of power! The smaller quadruped is soon engulfed in sand, but fights back ferociously.

*Spoiler: end of round 0*
Show

Vershab's elemental hits, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't do 1d9+7 damage  :Small Tongue: 
The actual damage will be (1d8+8)[*12*] including the +1 Earth Mastery bonus.

Lehasti hits cultist C2. Ouch, lotsa damage.

Turi is invisible, Azkin stays behind for now, Vlarga and Natala move in.

Natala's winged warrior needs to move in during the surprise round so doesn't shoot at that time, but then hits three times for tons of damage as well.

Spells in effect for everyone: Bless, Haste

C1 casts Acid Arrow at Natala, ranged touch (1d20+10)[*24*] damage (2d4)[*3*]; cc (30)  (1d20+10)[*12*] cd (2d4)[*5*] - hit!

C2 5ft-steps back and casts Shield

C3 casts Acid Arrow at Natala spiritual ally, ranged touch (1d20+10)[*21*] damage (2d4)[*6*]; cc (30)  (1d20+10)[*27*] cd (2d4)[*5*] - hit, but completely ineffective

C4 casts Shield

The sand creature strikes the elemental
Slam #1 (1d20+18)[*24*] damage (2d6+7)[*12*]; cc(38) (1d20+18)[*34*] cd(2d6+7)[*15*]; if hit, grab (1d20+24)[*25*] - hit, grabbed
Slam #1 (1d20+18)[*21*] damage (2d6+7)[*14*]; cc(38) (1d20+18)[*29*] cd(2d6+7)[*12*]; if hit, grab (1d20+24)[*31*] - hit

The earth elemental took 26 damage.
Natala took 3 damage, but this is continuous damage, there will be more next round. So, if she wants to casts she needs a Concentration check, DC 11+spell level.

Round 1 begins, all PCs to act in any order.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

The Knights exploded into action, spreading through the choke point with blades and magic at their fingertips.  The spiritual envoy continued to rain arrows down at the cultist atop the wall, but Natala focused on one the closer fanatics, who had just case a spell of shielding.  She called upon the ancients to guide her aim, as her fingers sang over the strings, sending several shafts toward her adversary.   

_Round 1 - (with bless and haste), SA full attack (3 attacks w/haste) vs C4 w/comp shortbow 
Attack 1 - (1d20+13)[17], Damage - (1d10+2)[12]
Attack 2 - (1d20+8)[27], Damage - (1d10+2)[3]
Haste - (1d20+13)[32], Damage - (1d10+2)[5]

Natala uses Martial Flexibility to gain WF short bows (swift), Full attack (w/bless, haste, point blank shot) vs C2.

Attack 1 - (1d20+15)[32], Damage - (1d6+4)[8]
Attack 2 - (1d20+10)[14], Damage - (1d6+4)[5]
Haste - (1d20+15)[30], Damage - (1d6+4)[10]

Conditions/Effects: Weapon Focus (+1 w/shortbows, 10 rounds); Spiritual ally (5 rounds); Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (up to 8 min); Haste (+1 att/AC [dodge]/Ref, +30' move, +1 attack w/full - Vershab/6 rounds), bless (+1 att/save vs fear [morale] - Azkin/6 min); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30 (60)
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 (+9) *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 6/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)
Haste
(Hasted) Medium Earth Elemental with *8* HPs left, round 2 of 8

"My elemental will not last long against that thing - Lehasti, _grow_ into a veritable giant and bring the fight to the sand-creature!" recommend Vershab as he begins casting _Enlarge Person_. 

Unafraid, due perhaps to its summoned nature, the earth elemental strikes at the enormous sand-monster but makes no effort to get free of the creature's grasp.
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will take a 5-ft step to *L24* and begin casting _Enlarge Person_ on Lehasti. Knowledge (Arcana) to identify the sand-creature: (1d20+17)[*35*].

The earth elemental will attack the sand beast. Slam: (1d20+8)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+8)[*18*] (20/x2), (1d8+8)[*14*] bludgeoning damage, (1d8+8)[*16*] critical strike damage.

AoO by Earth Elemental- Slam: (1d20+8)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+8)[*22*] (20/x2), (1d8+8)[*16*] bludgeoning damage, (1d8+8)[*11*] critical strike damage.

All party members are _Hasted_ for seven more rounds, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti's hastened movements make the few steps toward her backpedaling foe pass in the blink of an eye, and her blade swirls with similar alacrity toward the cultist as she advances!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step back into melee (probably M22) and initiate FRA:

First attack: (1d20+14)[*27*], CC: (1d20+14)[*18*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing plus (1d8)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus (1d10)[*4*] fire damage

Bonus Haste attack: (1d20+14)[*16*], CC: (1d20+14)[*15*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*17*] slashing plus (1d8)[*1*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d10)[*8*] fire damage

Second normal attack: (1d20+9)[*26*], CC: (1d20+9)[*21*] for x2 on 27+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d8)[*4*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*20*] slashing plus (1d10)[*3*] fire damage

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+14)[*15*], CC: (1d20+14)[*29*] for x2 on 32+
Damage: (2d4+14)[*19*] slashing plus (1d8)[*3*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d4+14)[*18*] slashing plus (1d10)[*10*] fire damage



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 98/98, *Speed* 40
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 8, *Will* 9, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d4+17, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +12 (1d10+7, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +12 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 5 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 57 rds remaining
Power Attack: -3 atk, +6 damage 



Meanwhile, Azkin finds himself suddenly at the rear of the procession. He stumbles at first, through the narrow pass, but rapidly closes the gap in his own magically-enhanced speed. Quickly scanning the battlefield, he pauses to rest one shoulder prayerfully on the shoulders of Vlarga, the latter seeming to be gathering herself just as he had, in response to the sudden explosion of hostilities. "Dawnflower guide your strikes!" he murmurs fervently.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to K28 and "tag" Vlarga with a Touch of Good, granting her +3 (sacred) to attack rolls, skill/ability checks and saving throws for one round.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 60
*AC* 20, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 5 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear, 57 rds remaining

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga looks at the sand beast in front of her, bracing herself to stride into battle with it... but after a moment of thought decides she has enough of being eating by beasts larger than herself.  Instead, using the speed granted to her by the magics, she dashes around the creature and into the fray with the cultists.

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 1*
Show

Move: If C2 is alive, move to L22 and attack C2, if C2 is dead, move to L20 and attack C1
Standard: Attack C1 (1d20+18)[*22*] (CC: (1d20+18)[*23*]) 
Damage: (2d4+16)[*20*] Crit: (2d4+16)[*19*] 

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 1*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP* 100/100, *DR* 1/-, *Speed* 60 (70)
*AC* 28, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 10, *Will* 6, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 haste, +4 shield)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 21/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition* Touch of good: 0/1 +3 to attacks and saves
Haste: 6/7 +1 to hit, AC, ref, +1 attack in full attack
Bless: Lots +1 insight to attack
Shield: Lots +4 shield to AC

----------


## Farmerbink

Taking full advantage of his magical flight and haste, his invisibility, the mayhem on the ground below, and sheer surprise, Turi dashes unseen through the skies overhead.  When he appears in midair in front of the precariously perched cultist, it's with a blade aimed squarely for the man's guts.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 1*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Distances being what they are, Turi can only attack on a charge this turn.  Sadly, no FRAs yet.  That said, I don't see any reason sneak stab wouldn't apply?
(1d20+17)[*24*] kukri  (presumably vs flat-footed due to invisibility) (5 dex, 6 BAB, +1 kukri, 1 weapon focus, 1 bless, 1 haste, 2 charge)
(1d20+17)[*34*] crit confirmation? (35+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage
(1d4+6)[*10*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*21*] sneak stab
For Debilitating strike, we're going to _Bewilder_ him: -2 AC, with an additional -2 vs Turi's attacks

If he triggers an AoO for any reason, Turi will use it to trip:
(1d20+19)[*36*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala and her ally send a storm of arrows at the enemy, most of them striking with deadly accuracy. Turi's surprise attack overwhelms the perched cultist, and his bloodied body begins to fall off the ledge... but then, it erupts in great tentacles of flame, going to grasp the victor of this short engagement! The explosion leaves nothing but an afterimage of Hakoptep's cartouche in the young rogue's eyes, while a cloud of ashes and his clothing and weapons are all that's left of the fanatic.

Below, the same thing happens to Lehasti's opponent when her falchion brings Sarenrae's wrath down on him. The flames are so bright that Lehasti barely notices Vlarga running past her at preternatural speed, before she takes her own weapon to the third opponent's belly. The man steps back, and instead of fleeing from this gnoll juggernaut, defiantly casts a spell and opens his mouth, to belch a torrent of fire down on her!

In the back, the last cultist cast another spell, and retreats towards the great door in the sculpted facade. Turi looks around from his elevated position and notices that the alarm has been heard: One cultist appears at an opening, high up between the tall columns, and another peeps up from the far above platform - both of them begin spells when the see the expected attack has begun.

Meanwhile, the great sand humanoid crushes the earth elemental into oblivion, before turning its attention to the rest of the group, where Lehasti has now grown to impressive size...

*Spoiler: end of round 1*
Show

C2 and C4 die and explode. Saves DC16:
Turi Refl (1d20+11)[*30*], fire damage (1d6+8)[*13*] - no damage
Turi Fort (1d20+9)[*25*] or blinded 1 round - success
Lehasti Refl (1d20+8)[*16*], fire damage (1d6+8)[*11*] - 5 damage
Lehasti Fort (1d20+13)[*26*] or blinded 1 round - success

C1 is still fighting, retreats with a 5ft step and casts Fire Breath to spit fire on Vlarga
Vlarga Refl (1d20+10)[*26*], fire damage (4d6)[*15*] - 7 damage

C3 casts Shield and retreats.
Newcomers C5 and C6 show up and cast something, the group is too far to see what it is.

The sand monster crushes the elemental, grapple roll (1d20+24)[*43*] for (2d6+7)[*12*] damage, plus constrict (2d6+10)[*14*]

Lehasti is now Large, and the elementail is gone, I'll fix the map later.

*Spoiler: map*
Show

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala nodded to herself as two of the cultists fell.  She respected the choice of the one that remained to fight, but sneered at the coward that ran.  To her right, the sand beast loomed, and Vershab called out to ware the 'sand golem.'  Thinking back, she remembered how difficult such creatures were, given their immunity to magic.  She had little by way of spells to assist in the battle against the construct, and both she and her ally were ill-suited to hurting it with simple arrows.  instead, she elected to help clear the field so that Vlarga, Lehasti and Vershab could focus on the golem.
_Round 2 - (with bless and haste), Spiritual Ally advances to M18 (as swift from Natala), full attack at C1 w/comp shortbow (full action)
Attack 1 - (1d20+13)[19], Damage - (1d10+2)[4]
Attack 2 - (1d20+8)[9], Damage - (1d10+2)[8]
Haste - (1d20+13)[25], Damage - (1d10+2)[10]

Natala directs the ally to move (swift), 5' step to M25 (free), full attack (w/bless, haste and WF) vs C1.

Attack 1 - (1d20+14)[27], Damage - (1d6+3)[4]
Attack 2 - (1d20+9)[27], Damage - (1d6+3)[7]
Haste - (1d20+14)[28], Damage - (1d6+3)[9]

Conditions/Effects: Weapon Focus (+1 w/shortbows, 9 rounds); Spiritual ally (4 rounds); Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (up to 8 min); Haste (+1 att/AC [dodge]/Ref, +30' move, +1 attack w/full - Vershab/6 rounds), bless (+1 att/save vs fear [morale] - Azkin/6 min); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 64/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30 (60)
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 (+9) *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Redacted*
Show

With a wicked grin, borne of success and violence, Turi rapidly descends.  He takes up an aggressive stance behind the remaining cultist, and waits just long enough for Vlarga to engage from the other side before lashing out.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Move to flank C1 with Vlarga.  

Shank a B.

(1d20+15)[*24*] kukri (with flanking)
(1d20+15)[*30*] CC (33+, 2x)
(1d4+6)[*8*] damage
(1d4+6)[*9*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*15*] sneak stab

Use debilitating attack to drop AC by 2 (4 vs me), assuming a hit.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 5/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)
_Haste_, round 3/8
Invisible (from _Vanish_), round 2/5.

"That is a sand golem - impervious to most magic, reinforced against slashing and piercing weapons, and capable of blasting enemies with superheated sand," calls out the invisible Vershab so that his allies can hear him. "A dangerous magical construct indeed. Don't stand all together and be prepared to lay into it with the strength of your arms. I will try to delay its approach. In the meantime, I recommend Turi and anyone with ranged options, such as Natala, begin dealing with the spellcasters above us."

Then the spellcaster invisibly shuffles across the sandy battlefield and casts a spell, creating a detailed (and apparently sturdy) stone wall that appears between the party and the construct. "I will maintain this spell until the golem breaks through or we are ready to engage with it..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will move to *19M*, use a point from his Arcane Reservoir to increase the DC of his next spell, and cast _Silent Image_, DC 18 (total) Will Save to resist. Spell Resistance doesn't apply to this figment and it should cause a distraction to both the golem and the spellcasters (as they must interact with it to be able to attempt a saving throw).

The _Silent Image_ will be of a 20-ft tall wall of stone appearing from nothing and following the horizontal line between rows *I* and *J*. It will start at the choke point and continue until the column *16*. Until the spell is resisted it should block view of anything on the other side, hopefully forcing the golem to interact with it if it wants to attack us.

All party members are _Hasted_ for six more rounds, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

Lehasti is _enlarged_ (doubling in space on the map, providing reach, increasing her weapon's baseline damage, imbuing her with +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, and -1 on attack rolls and AC) for eight minutes.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

_Ugh..._ Vlarga had been staring right at the cultist when it blew up. _Why do cultists blow up?  How had no one thought to warn her that cultists blow up?_  No matter the immediate consequence is the flash left her unable to see.  She doesnt want anything to do with that golem while blind, so she scurries away from it.  Stopping in the sands, keeping her body moving, and putting up her guard - she waits for her vision to return.

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 2*
Show

 Move to L12
Standard: total defense +4 dodge to AC

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 2*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP* 100/100, *DR* 1/-, *Speed* 60 (70)
*AC* 28, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 10, *Will* 6, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 haste, +4 shield)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 21/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 2/2
*Condition* Touch of good: 0/1 +3 to attacks and saves
Haste: 6/7 +1 to hit, AC, ref, +1 attack in full attack
Bless: Lots +1 insight to attack
Shield: Lots +4 shield to AC

----------


## Farmerbink

With a wicked grin, borne of success and violence, Turi streaks across the open air. Without slowing his advance, he barrels into the newly-appeared cultist, lashing about the figures knees and ankles with his curved blade.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 2*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Charge C6, using a trip in place of the melee attack: As discussed in Discord, attacking the nearest cultist instead.
(1d20+19)[*26*] 

Assuming successful, we'll go ahead and use the AOO to shank him:
(1d20+13)[*26*] kukri
(1d20+13)[*22*] crit confirm (31+)
(1d4+6)[*9*] damage
(1d4+6)[*8*] crit bonus

I don't think sneak stab applies just for being prone, so oh well.

----------


## JWallyR

*Spoiler: Lehasti's actions*
Show

Writing this all in spoiler because I'm not sure what the right approach would be.
*Spoiler: if Lehasti "expanded" northward from Enlarge Person*
Show


5ft step to put her in her 10ft reach of the sand golem

Full-Round, Power Attack!!!

"Free" Haste attack:
Attack: (1d20+14)[*30*], CC for x2 on 32+:(1d20+14)[*30*]
Damage: (2d6+19)[*28*] slashing plus (1d8)[*3*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+19)[*24*] slashing plus (1d10)[*2*] fire damage"Free" Haste attack:

Normal first attack:
Attack: (1d20+14)[*23*], CC for x2 on 32+:(1d20+14)[*18*]
Damage: (2d6+19)[*24*] slashing plus (1d8)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+19)[*25*] slashing plus (1d10)[*2*] fire damage

Second normal attack:
Attack: (1d20+9)[*29*], CC for x2 on 27+:(1d20+9)[*25*]
Damage: (2d6+19)[*22*] slashing plus (1d8)[*8*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+19)[*28*] slashing plus (1d10)[*8*] fire damage

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+14)[*26*], CC for x2 on 32+:(1d20+14)[*34*]
Damage: (2d6+19)[*25*] slashing plus (1d8)[*4*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+19)[*28*] slashing plus (1d10)[*2*] fire damage



*Spoiler: If Lehasti is not in 5ft range of the sand golem*
Show

Move action: Stow Falchion
Move action: ready Heavy Flail while moving to within 10ft of the golem.

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+12)[*17*], CC: (1d20+12)[*27*] for x2 on 31+
Damage: (2d8+18)[*28*] bludgeoning.
Crit damage: (2d8+18)[*28*] bludgeoning.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init*  , *HP* 93/98, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 7, *Will* 9, *CMB* +14, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1*  +14 (2d6+19, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +12 (2d8+18, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +12 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, -1 Size, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Enlarge Person: Lg size (+2 str, -2 Dex, weapon dmg, etc.) 79 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 56 rds remaining
Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 4 rds remaining
Power Attack: -3 atk, +6 damage 



*Spoiler: Azkin's actions*
Show

Semi conditional on the above... if Lehasti is close enough for the FRA, Azkin will move to something like 22N and tag her with Touch of Good for +3 sacred to attack, saves, skills, etc. *This bonus is not included in the above rolls.*

Otherwise, Azkin will move to behind Vlarga (i.e. with Vlarga between her and the sand golem) and tag her with Touch of Good instead.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 60
*AC* 20, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 4 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear, 56 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

Natala and her ally's volleys pierce the remaining cultist multiple times, resulting in the now familiar fiery display. Her eyes full of dizzying lights, Vlarga stumbles forward. Unable to see any opponent, she hears the familiar twang! of a crossbow firing... She's not really surprised by the pain when the bolt hits her in the shoulder.

Bolstered by Azkin's touch, Lehasti moves towards the golem, which is now shorter than her... But then, a wall of stone appears between the two opponents. Knowing that this may have something to do with Vershab's magic, she waits for something to happen, but it is now difficult to know what the sand golem is doing.

Turi rushes downward to the cultist standing in the opening, up above the tall doors. An easy feint of the kukri sends the masked man down to the floor, but to the young rogue's surprise, there is no attempt to stand back. Instead, his opponent starts to cast a spell, shifting left and right to avoid a follow-up blow. This disrupts his concentration, and the spell fizzles. He stands up, to be immediately punished by a long gash courtesy of Turi's sharp blade. Meanwhile, below the young rogue, the other mask bearer casts another spell, one that sends a ray of sickly yellowish light in his direction. Turi nearly loses his lunch from the sickening effect of the magic.

... And more enemies appear on the platform up further into the canyon, evidently more masked spellcasters!

*Spoiler: end of round 2*
Show


C1 explodes, blinding Vlarga for 1 round (so she's now ok)
C3 casts a spell at Turi, ranged touch attack (1d20+9)[*18*], if hit, Fort save DC 13 (1d20+9)[*12*] - HIT, and FAIL: Turi is now sickened
C5 casts defensively DC 17 (1d20+9)[*14*] - FAIL; he then stands up and takes the AoO from Turi
C6 fires a crossbow at Vlarga (1d20+10)[*30*] damage (1d10+1)[*7*]; cc(30+) (1d20+10)[*27*] cd (1d10+1)[*3*] - crit! correction: I ruled that Uncanny Dodge lets a blinded character keep her Dex and dodge bonuses, so the crit isn't confirmed.

Newcomers C7 and C8 cast spells

Another roll (1d20+14)[*24*]

*Spoiler: Turi*
Show

Turi can hear another spellcasting voice from inside the large doors. He thinks he has heard that voice before, but can't exactly trace it.


Vlarga took 10* 7* damage
Turi is sickened

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala smiled grimly as another cultist fell to a hail of arrows.  Glancing between the high ground and where Turi fought, Natala thought for moment, then made a decision.  She mentally directed the spirt to support her companion to the left.  The walker moving swiftly across the canyon floor, murmuring a word of power and gestured towards the trio of cultists that were almost two hundred feet up.  A flash of light encompassed the three gathered there.  
_Round 3 - (with bless and haste), Spiritual Ally advances to H16 (as swift from Natala), full attack at C3 w/comp shortbow (full action)
Attack 1 - (1d20+13)[25], Damage - (1d10+2)[5]
Attack 2 - (1d20+8)[13], Damage - (1d10+2)[8]
Attack 3 - (1d20+13)[32], Damage - (1d10+2)[9]

Natala directs the ally to move (swift), 40' advance to L17 (move), cast burst of radiance centered on C6 (10' burst).  Blinded (1d4)[3] turns; Ref save vs DC 17 to be dazzled (1d4)[2] rounds instead.  If targets are evil, they take (5d4)[10] untyped damage (not altered by Ref save).  

Conditions/Effects: Weapon Focus (+1 w/shortbows, 8 rounds); Spiritual ally (3 rounds); Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (up to 8 min); Haste (+1 att/AC [dodge]/Ref, +30' move, +1 attack w/full - Vershab/5 rounds), bless (+1 att/save vs fear [morale] - Azkin/6 min); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 64/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30 (60)
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 (+9) *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 5/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)
_Haste_, round 4/8
Invisible (from _Vanish_), round 3/5.

It is with a satisfied-sounding voice that Vershab calls out invisibly, "My spell appears to be working - please handle the cultists for now. The golem will need to be destroyed with sudden, intense violence together. The illusion will last until I am interrupted, so see to it that none of their spellcasters can do that, please."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab will move to *22O* while concentrating to maintain his illusion spell.

All party members are _Hasted_ for five more rounds, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

Lehasti is still _enlarged_ (doubling in space on the map, providing reach, increasing her weapon's baseline damage, imbuing her with +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, and -1 on attack rolls and AC) for eight minutes.

----------


## Farmerbink

Struggling to hide his discomfort, Turi nonetheless lashes out savagely against the cultist before him.  Blades and wide cuffs flash in the sands in a disorienting display, leaving the cultist wondering which swing will be a strike and which will be nothing but a distraction.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 3*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Full-round attack:
We'll start with the "extra" attack from haste: it's a trip attempt, shocker.  I'm unclear if TWF penalties apply to the haste bonus attack?
(1d20+16)[*34*] vs CMD

Assuming successful, use the AoO to shank him:
(1d20+12)[*31*] (includes -2 sickened and +1 haste)
(1d20+12)[*23*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d4+4)[*5*] damage
(1d4+4)[*5*] crit bonus

Now for the "normal" full round attack.  Hopefully against prone AC.  If not, trip until it sticks.
(hopefully unnecessary trip attempts: (1d20+14)[*30*](1d20+14)[*19*](1d20+9)[*23*]

Set the kukri's to purée:

(1d20+10)[*25*] shank mainland
(1d20+10)[*17*] CC (28+, x2)
(1d4+4)[*6*] damage
(1d4+4)[*7*] crit bonus

(1d20+10)[*30*] shank offhand
(1d20+10)[*14*] CC (28+, x2)
(1d4+4)[*8*] damage
(1d4+4)[*5*] crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*12*] shank mainland iterative
(1d20+5)[*14*] CC (23+, x2)
(1d4+4)[*6*] damage
(1d4+4)[*6*] crit bonus

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga felt the bolt pierce her shoulder while her vision was still out.  It returned a moment later and she gauged its source - three cultists up high.  Kisaan Geruzou, she commands her blood to shield her.  She then draws her bow as she takes a few steps toward the cultists.

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 3*
Show


Standard: cast protection from arrows 
Move: draw composite shortbow

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 3*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP* 94/100, *DR* 1/-, *Speed* 60 (70)
*AC* 28, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 10, *Will* 6, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 haste, +4 shield)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 21/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition* Touch of good: 0/1 +3 to attacks and saves
Haste: 4/7 +1 to hit, AC, ref, +1 attack in full attack
Bless: Lots +1 insight to attack
Protection from arrows: Lots DR 10 vs arrows
Shield: Lots +4 shield to AC

----------


## JWallyR

*Spoiler: Previous round*
Show

Per discussion elsewhere, Lehasti and Azkin's actions got lost in the previous round. So, here they are:

Azkin: Move action to adjacent to Lehasti. Standard action: Cast Protection from Evil on Lehasti.

Lehasti: Standard action to activate Divine Bond, granting her Falchion an additional +1 and Keen. Move action towards a visible foe (aka not the golem) that is also not flying. If no such foe exists, Move action to stow Falchion and 5ft step toward a visible, flying foe.


*Spoiler: Current round*
Show

If Azkin is in range to move to Lehasti and give her Touch of Good, he will do so, keeping her between him and the nearest hostiles.
If he is not, and he is close enough to tag Vlarga instead, he'll do that. Otherwise... cast Bless Weapon on his own Scimitar and move to be close to Vlarga And Lehasti, preferring to keep them between him and hostiles.

If there is a good, non-flying, non-golem visible target, presumably Lehasti has her falchion and can move to attack it (with Power Attack, will be reflected in stats). If no such target revealed itself, Lehasti presumably has her Adaptive Longbow out.

*Touch of good not included* in stats or rolls.

*Spoiler: Lehasti's Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 0, *HP* 93/98, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 7, *Will* 9, *CMB* +17, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1, +1, Keen*  +15 (2d6+11, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +12 (2d8+9, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +12 (1d4+5,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, -1 Size, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Divine Bond: Weapon is add'l +1 and Keen. 79 rds remaining
Enlarge Person: Lg size (+2 str, -2 Dex, weapon dmg, etc.) 78 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 AC (Defl), +2 saves vs evil. 58 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 55 rds remaining
Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 3 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

While Vlarga applies protective magic and Vershab maintains his spell, Natala invokes the light of the Ancient Gods. The cultists on their ledge cover their eyes, and wail in spiritual pain. Those not blinded respond with their crossbows aimed at the powerful spellcaster below.

Turi and Lehasti go after the enemies apparently defending the entry of the space carved into the cliffside, both inflicting severe punishment. The cultists, though, stand their ground, falchion in hand. 

From their closer vantage point, Turi and Lehasti can now see some of the features inside. The place looks like a full-size temple, carved out of the rock. It is expansive, with 10-feet-high ceilings and two levels, connected by a wide opening And Turi notices another cultist performing a mantel from below, while Lehasti can see another one, climbing up to join his brethren.

Lehasti is intrigued by two other things: First, she hears a voice inside, loud and imperious, and evidently in the process of casting a spell. Then, further out in the semi-darkness, there seems to be a large, immobile creature, but she cant really distinguish much of its features.

At this point, a lone, shrill voice calls out from above, in a tongue that few among the companions recognize:

*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

Behind you! Turn and attack the ones not masked!


Lehasti sees, in the corner of her eye, the golem of sand's reaction, ponderously advancing towards her.

*Spoiler: end of round 3*
Show

Two arrows from Natalas ally hit C3.

Turi's hover succeeded (OOC) so 3 attacks pass, and he doesn't move.

C5 stands up and attacks Turi (1d20+12)[*21*] damage (2d4+7)[*12*]; cc(30+) (1d20+9)[*11*] cd (2d4+7)[*9*] - miss

Lehasti got around the illusion wall last round, got the spells from Azkin and this round completes her movement to attack C3 on the ground. I used the first roll from the previous post, for 28 damage.

C3 attacks Lehasti twice
#1 (1d20+12)[*21*] damage (2d4+7)[*12*]; cc(30+) (1d20+12)[*28*] cd (2d4+7)[*12*] - hit
#2 (1d20+7)[*22*] damage (2d4+7)[*12*]; cc(25+) (1d20+7)[*26*] cd (2d4+7)[*11*] - hit

The sand golem sees Lehasti and Turi and makes a double move in their direction.

Cultists reflex saves DC17 vs Burst of Radiance
C6 (1d20+6)[*15*] or blinded (1d4)[*3*] rounds, if successful dazzled instead - fail
C7 (1d20+6)[*14*] or blinded (1d4)[*4*] rounds, if successful dazzled instead - faill
C8 (1d20+6)[*24*] or blinded (1d4)[*2*] rounds, if successful dazzled instead - pass

Blinded cultists lie on the ground to get cover (effectively total cover from ranged attacks from below. Others fire their crossbows at Natala:
C6 (1d20+9)[*10*] (with dazzled penalty) damage (1d10+1)[*8*]; cc(28+) (1d20+9)[*16*] cd (1d10+1)[*2*] blinded for 2 more rounds, and now behind total cover
C7 (1d20+9)[*25*] (with dazzled penalty) damage (1d10+1)[*9*]; cc(28+) (1d20+9)[*15*] cd (1d10+1)[*3*] blinded for 3 more rounds, and now behind total cover
C8 (1d20+9)[*15*] (with dazzled penalty) damage (1d10+1)[*10*]; cc(28+) (1d20+9)[*15*] cd (1d10+1)[*6*] - miss

*Spoiler: Map 1: Exterior*
Show




Below, the inside of the building. There are two levels. Rooms N3 and N6 are well lit by the openings to the outside, the inner rooms have dim light.

*Spoiler: Map 2: Inside the cliff*
Show




Lehasti takes 24 damage.
Vlarga is no linger blinded. 
Turi remains sickened.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Never should have thrown in your lot with this crowd," Turi manages between grunts of exertion and discomfort.  He steps off the ledge and uses Vershab's arcane assistance to alight behind the cultist on the ground floor.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 4*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 88/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 1/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

I'm not _at all_ sure how to resolve this, but I want to fly behind C3 to flank with the enlarged Lehasti.
I'm fairly sure there's plenty of movement speed, but at least one AoO to try to avoid?  The first seems straightforward: acrobatics to move away from C5: (1d20+17)[*18*] (belt of tumbling isn't included in the +13)

I'm not clear if C3 threatens... above and behind him? If he does, and acrobatics is applicable: (1d20+17)[*27*]

Upon landing, Turi flanks with Lehasti, thanks to reach.
(1d20+14)[*29*] (includes -2 sickened, +2 flank, +1 haste)
(1d20+14)[*20*] CC (32, x2)
(1d4+7)[*8*] damage (trait for +1 when flanking)
(1d4+7)[*11*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*8*] sneak stab

If he survives use debilitate to _bewilder:_ reducing AC by 2 for one round.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 5/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)
_Haste_, round 5/8
Invisible (from _Vanish_), round 4/5.

"That is _not_ what I meant," Vershab says disgustedly as the sand golem turns on Lehasti. Invisibly the arcanist stops concentrating on his illusion and shuffles in the sand towards Azkin and Natala. "She's going to need your help, everyone - healing magic and a partner-in-violence from Vlarga. I will try to keep you invisible as long as I can manage, just don't do anything to break the enchantment..." he explains before casting a spell and making [one of the two healing-capable PCs] disappear from sight!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab moves to *M16* and casts _Vanish_ on either Azkin or Natala, as discussed in Discord.

All party members are _Hasted_ for four more rounds, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

[Either Azkin or Natala] are invisible for five rounds.

Lehasti is still _enlarged_ (doubling in space on the map, providing reach, increasing her weapon's baseline damage, imbuing her with +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, and -1 on attack rolls and AC) for about eight minutes.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala sidestepped the crossbow shot from above, glancing around the battlefield and assessing her best options to assist her companions.  With two of the cultists above dropping down to avoid strikes, she wondered what the best support was she could provide.  She mentally directed the ally to move, heading straight up to gain altitude and fire at the one standing cultist to the west.  It was a long shot, but better than firing past the enlarged Lehasti.  Three more arrows arced up towards the cultist, hopefully skewering the man.   

Meanwhile, Natala called upon the ancient gods and flicked a hand towards the cultist on high.  Next to the man, a giant curved blade appeared, as she murmured, _"Let us see how you deal with Sobek's blade, you fools ..."_  Then she sprinted forward to take up a position near her other companions, ready to help them soon.
_Round 4 - (with bless and haste), as a swift action from Natala, Spiritual Ally flies advances to 20' to H12 then flies straight up 40' (increases altitude 20').  If possible, will full attack at C3 w/comp shortbow (full action), shooting into melee penalties; if that's not possible, the ally will attack C5 (same mods)
Attack 1 - (1d20+9)[13], Damage - (1d10+2)[12]
Attack 2 - (1d20+4)[8], Damage - (1d10+2)[11]
Attack 3 - (1d20+9)[17], Damage - (1d10+2)[5]

Natala directs the ally to move (swift), then casts spiritual weapon (standard) on C8 (should be w/in 180').  Once the weapon begins to attack, she advances 40' advance to F12 (move). 
SW attack - (1d20+11)[12], Damage - (1d8+2)[5]

Conditions/Effects: SW (8 rounds); Weapon Focus (+1 w/shortbows, 7 rounds); Spiritual ally (2 rounds); Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (up to 8 min); Haste (+1 att/AC [dodge]/Ref, +30' move, +1 attack w/full - Vershab/4 rounds), bless (+1 att/save vs fear [morale] - Azkin/6 min); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 64/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30 (60)
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 (+9) *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (7/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## Farmerbink

As he lands, Turi blinks in surprise.  "Our friend from the barge is back.  Seems there's no shortage of fools willing to die for him," he whispers urgently through the arcane _message_.  Without pausing long enough to let the flanked cultist regain his bearings, the youngster savagely continues what he came downstairs to do.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga pulls back her bow, lines up a shot and _what am I doing?!  I cant hit them that high up!_  She puts away her bow, grabs her falchion, and heads back into the fray.

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 4*
Show

Due to my very foolish decision to lob arrows at them, I now have to waste yet another turn undoing that. Hopefully, this will be my last completely wasted turn this battle.  Move to B12.

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 4*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP* 94/100, *DR* 1/-, *Speed* 60 (70)
*AC* 28, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 10, *Will* 6, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 haste, +4 shield)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 21/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition*Haste: 3/7 +1 to hit, AC, ref, +1 attack in full attack
Bless: Lots +1 insight to attack
Protection from arrows: Lots DR 10 vs arrows
Shield: Lots +4 shield to AC

----------


## JWallyR

The suddenly invisible Azkin darts towards his mistress; despite being himself invisible, his incautious footsteps release the occasional spray of pebbles and sand away from his urgent path. "_Thank the Everlight,_" murmurs the young priest in relief at the supernatural speed of his steps, allowing him to reach the side of his enlarged mistress, followed by a prayerful, "Dawnflower strengthen you!" as he reaches up to rest a hand on her hip.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin moves to E13 or somewhere similar (with Lehasti between him and the golem, at least) and activates Touch of Good to grant her +3 (sacred) to attacks, skill checks, ability checks, and saves.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 60
*AC* 20, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 3 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear, 55 rds remaining 



Lehasti releases breathy grunts of pain as the cultists' blows pierce her defenses, and a low growl begins to rise in her magically enlarged throat as the golem, momentarily forgotten in her haste, charges in her direction. It is at precisely that moment that a light touch upon her hip and a few fervently-spoken words remind the paladin that she, and even her full company do not face this darkness alone. For a heartbeat, the paladin closes her own eyes, lips moving in silent prayer... and then with uncanny speed, she throws her full might behind a series of sweeping attacks!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: LoH self for (4d6)[*13*] healing.
Begin Full-round attack with Power Attack. First attack(s) will be at a cultist, if present and within reach, to prevent flanking, and she will then turn to attack the golem.
After her attacks, Lehasti will 5ft step northward.

Hasted attack:
Attack: (1d20+18)[*23*]
CC: (1d20+18)[*23*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d6+20)[*30*] slashing plus (1d6)[*5*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+20)[*26*] slashing plus (1d10)[*3*] fire damage

First normal attack:
Attack: (1d20+18)[*29*]
CC: (1d20+18)[*34*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d6+20)[*27*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+20)[*26*] slashing plus (1d10)[*6*] fire damage

2nd attack:
Attack: (1d20+13)[*22*]
CC: (1d20+13)[*24*] for x2 on 28+
Damage: (2d6+20)[*31*] slashing plus (1d6)[*4*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+20)[*27*] slashing plus (1d10)[*4*] fire damage

*Spoiler: AoO if applicable*
Show

Attack: (1d20+18)[*19*]
CC: (1d20+18)[*27*] for x2 on 33+
Damage: (2d6+20)[*27*] slashing plus (1d6)[*3*] fire damage
Crit damage: (2d6+20)[*25*] slashing plus (1d10)[*7*] fire damage

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* 0, *HP* 87/98, *Speed* 40
*AC* 18, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 16, *Ref* 10, *Will* 12, *CMB* +17, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1, +1, Keen*  +18 (2d6+20, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +15 (2d8+18, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +15 (1d4+12,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, -1 Size, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Divine Bond: Weapon is add'l +1 and Keen. 78 rds remaining
Enlarge Person: Lg size (+2 str, -2 Dex, weapon dmg, etc.) 77 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 AC (Defl), +2 saves vs evil. 57 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 54 rds remaining
Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 3 rds remaining
Touch of Good: +3 (sacred) atk/skill/abil/saves, 0 rds remaining
Power Attack: -3 atk, +6 damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Turi's daring mid-air somersault earns him a swift revenge slash of his opponent's falchion, but he lands safely behind the other cultist below. This gains him a view of the cavernous inside of the cliff: Orderly pillars and walls, carved directly into the sandstone. A large opening in the center of the hieroglyph-covered ceiling gives access to the higher level that he left a second ago. He notices another cultist, presently busy climbing a rope to join his accomplices above. He gets a glimpse of a large, immobile creature in the darkened recesses of a room further in, but he clearly lacks the time to analyze this discovery, for another enemy is now in sight: The sorcerer Khabekh-Shu, that same man who attacked the barge a few days ago! He's surrounded by magic, most visibly a number of duplicate images of himself, making it difficult to exactly see where he is... With a snarl, the sorcerer begins to incant! Turi decides to take care of the most immediate enemy first, with a calculated kukri slash that just misses severing the spine. That's when the monstrously large, flaming falchion finishes the cultist off in a splash of blood and gore, that turns immediately to ash in an explosion of fire light that leaves him blinded...

Khabekh-Shu ends his casting, and points to the ceiling, causing a pillar of flame to descend on the young rogue!

Seen from outside, things are barely less chaotic. Switching weapons again, Vlarga moves to join the fray. The remaining cultist on the higher level tries to exact vengeance by casting a spell to launch a blob of acid at Turi below, while another one appears to cast a different type of magic. From high above, another crossbow bolt arcs towards Natala... But her spirit retaliates, hitting Turi's former adversary on the top level twice.

But it is the looming battle between the enormous golem and the giant Lehasti that attracts the most attention. Bolstered by her young companion, the paladin dispatches the cultist between her and Turi, then pivots on her heel to strike a mighty blow at the golem. The falchion buries itself in the sand... Too easily. Lehasti feels it slipping from her hands as the swirling sandpile in front of her swallows the weapon! Then the creature slams her with both of its amorphous, but powerful arms, and she finds herself in its embrace.

*Spoiler: end of round 4*
Show

Turi takes an AoO from C5 (1d20+12)[*26*] damage (2d4+7)[*12*]; cc(30+) (1d20+12)[*13*] cd (2d4+7)[*12*], then hits C3
Lehasti kills C3 and both Vlarga and Turi are near enough to be in the fire blast. Lehasti is far enough to escape that, but the blinding flash might still affect her. Saves below are DC16
Turi Refl (1d20+12)[*20*] fire damage (1d6+8)[*12*] - pass, no damage
Turi Fort (1d20+9)[*13*] or blinded 1 round - fail
Vlarga Refl (1d20+10)[*14*] fire damage (1d6+8)[*13*] - fail
Vlarga Fort (1d20+14)[*34*] or blinded 1 round - pass
Lehasti Fort (1d20+18)[*20*] or blinded 1 round - pass

Lehasti hits the sand golem, which triggers an immediate action 
Clutching Sands (1d20+20)[*40*] vs Lehasti's CMD (26), disarms if successful - succeeds!
The last attack misses.

Golem attacks (in OOC)
Slam #1 attack *32* damage *11* and grab *40*
Slam #2 attack *26* damage *15*

EDIT #2: Two of Natala's spiritual ally's arrow hit C5, who's now seriously hurt.

C5 leans down a bit and casts Acid Arrow at Turi (1d20+8)[*21*] acid damage (2d4)[*6*]; cc(28) (1d20+8)[*21*] cd (2d4)[*5*] - hit
C8 fires his crossbow at Natala (1d20+9)[*23*] (with dazzled penalty) damage (1d10+1)[*3*]; cc(29)  (1d20+9)[*21*] cd (1d10+1)[*2*] - hit
C9 appears and casts a spell
Khabekh-Shu casts a spell, Turi Refl Turi Refl DC18 (1d20+12)[*23*] fire damage (5d6)[*16*] - pass, no damage thanks to Evasion

Summary (EDITED)
Turi took 18 damage and the acid will continue to harm him next round. And he's blind!
Natala took 3 damage
Vlarga took 13 damage
Lehasti hurt the golem (there was DR but some went through), but lost her weapon, which is now embedded into the sandy body; she then took 26 damage and is grappled.

*Spoiler: Map 1: Exterior*
Show





*Spoiler: Map 2: Inside the cliff*
Show

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi grimaces, but holds his own, content for the moment at having eliminated another one of the threats.  He hisses in pain and irritation, and calls upon his familiar arcane trick to disappear from sight.  

Unable to see, himself, he tries as best he can to gauge where the wall was, and moves towards it, hoping for cover alongside his invisibility.  "Sorry, Lehasti.  You're on your own for a minute," he whispers, clearly annoyed.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 5*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 70/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 0/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Use Turi's second Vanish of the day.  Move as near as he can tell to AZ/8, taking cover behind the pillar.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 5/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (0 out of 80 ft used today)
_Haste_, round 6/8
Invisible (from _Vanish_), round 5/5.

"I recommend bludgeoning weapons against the sand golem. Alternatively, elemental lightning - but not most spells directly! I doubt anyone is really prepared to counter its defenses, so just beat down." calls Vershab from the middle of the sandy, open area in the "courtyard" where he is still invisible. He begins casting a spell, intently focusing and applying considerable effort to the magic...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Vershab 5-ft steps to  and begins casting _Summon Monster IV_, using a point from his Arcane Reservoir to increase the caster level by 1.

All party members are _Hasted_ for three more rounds, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

Azkin is invisible for four more rounds. He should avoid breaking this, IMO.

Lehasti is still _enlarged_ (doubling in space on the map, providing reach, increasing her weapon's baseline damage, imbuing her with +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, and -1 on attack rolls and AC) for about eight minutes.

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala frowned as the attacks continued to reign down from two directions.  She realized her position was not safe, and the sand golem nearby posed a threat to the lot of them.  Peering up, she called upon her magics to repeat the spell she used against the cultists to the west.  A flash of light erupted around the two foes thirty feet up, before she rushed forward towards Vlarga, slipping inside the room to the left as she sought cover.  

As she ran she directed the spiritual ally to fire upon the same cultist before, then move to harass the golem.  Across the way, a giant falchion continued to attack the same cultist.  
_Round 5 - Natala directs the ally to attack and move (swift), casts burst of radius, centered on C9/C5 (standard), then advances to AZ10 (move)
Foes w/in burst radius (10') are Blinded - (1d4)[3] rounds.  Ref save vs DC 17 to be dazzled instead.  If targets are evil, they take (5d4)[11] untyped damage (not altered by Ref save).
Spiritual weapon continues to attack C8: Attack 1 - (1d20+11)[26], Damage - (1d8+2)[9], Attack 2 - (1d20+6)[19], Damage - (1d8+2)[10]

As a swift action from Natala, Spiritual Ally fires a full attack vs C5 (switching over to C9 if C5 dies first), the flies down to 10' and over to F19, hoping to distract the golem
Attack 1 - (1d20+13)[16], Damage - (1d10+2)[4]
Attack 2 - (1d20+8)[9], Damage - (1d10+2)[3]
Attack 3 - (1d20+13)[21], Damage - (1d10+2)[4]

Conditions/Effects: SW (7 rounds); Weapon Focus (+1 w/shortbows, 6 rounds); Spiritual ally (1 round); Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (up to 8 min); Haste (+1 att/AC [dodge]/Ref, +30' move, +1 attack w/full - Vershab/3 rounds), bless (+1 att/save vs fear [morale] - Azkin/6 min); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 64/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30 (60)
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 (+9) *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (5/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (3/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Vlarga moves into the room and closes on the spellcaster.  She doesnt know what should be done about the golem, but she is pretty sure it wasnt the fort of thing she could hurt much.  This magic-wielder though - or the several copies of them - that was the sort of thing she could do something about.  With her falchion, she made her best guess at the actual target and struck.

*Spoiler: Actions, Round 5*
Show

 Move: to AU15
Attack: (1d20+15)[*32*] Dam: (2d4+16)[*20*] (Confirm (18-20): (1d20+15)[*32*] extra dam: (2d4+16)[*19*])
Probably needs a roll for number of mirrors.

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 5*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP* 82/100, *DR* 1/-, *Speed* 60 (70)
*AC* 28, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 10, *Will* 6, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 haste, +4 shield)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 21/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition*Haste: 2/7 +1 to hit, AC, ref, +1 attack in full attack
Bless: Lots +1 insight to attack
Protection from arrows: Lots DR 10 vs arrows
Shield: Lots +4 shield to AC

----------


## JWallyR

From his unseen position near the enlarged Lehasti, he looks up at his mistress as she struggles against the vague, shifting form of the sand golem. He reaches out as though to brace the enlarged paladin. "Dawnflower guide you..." he murmurs.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Touch of Good to grant +3 saves, attacks, ability checks, skills for 1 rd

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 60
*AC* 20, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 2 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear, 54 rds remaining 



For her part, the paladin thrashes against the golem's gritty grip.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: LoH self for (4d6)[*11*]
Standard: Attempt to escape the grapple: (1d20+20)[*39*]

If successful, Lehasti will 5ft step (if necessary) to get space to use her remaining Move action to ready her Heavy Flail.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* -2, *HP* 72/98, *Speed* 40
*AC* 16, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 16, *Ref* 8, *Will* 12, *CMB* +20, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1, +1, Keen*  +17 (2d6+11, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +15 (2d8+9, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +15 (1d6+6,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, -2 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 6, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Divine Bond: Weapon is add'l +1 and Keen. 77 rds remaining
Enlarge Person: Lg size (+2 str, -2 Dex, weapon dmg, etc.) 76 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 AC (Defl), +2 saves vs evil. 56 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 53 rds remaining
Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 2 rds remaining
Grappled: -4 Dex, -2 atk except to escape grapple
Touch of Good: +3 atk/saves/skills/abilities, 0 rds remaining

----------


## Gwynfrid

The beleaguered cultists give as good as they get in this pitched battle, and the Relic Knights might wonder what kind of a hornet's nest they just poked their heads into. Bolstered once more by Sarenrae's holy light, Lehasti manages to escape the golem's deadly grasp. Spitting sand, her armor full of grit, she steps back to retrieve a different weapon... Above her head, a blinding flash of an ancient deity's own light punishes the wicked! One of them receives his reward from his pharaoh and erupts in snakes of fire and light, blinding the man next to him as Natala's divine warrior peppers him with arrows.

In the chaos of the battle, no one sees or hears Vershab's spellcasting, and both Natala and Vlarga enter the wide opening, leaving Lehasti the sole visible opponent for the fanatics. Another crossbow bolt aims at her, and the golem steps over in an attempt to recapture the paladin!

Inside, Turi vanishes from sight. Stumbling, he moves to take cover in a less dangerous area. As he slowly recovers his sight in the blessedly darker interior of the cliff, he sees Vlarga and Natala come in, the gnoll woman determinedly rush to attack the spellcaster... From the room above, the cultist who just climbed up the rope sees this and, with a quick incantation, throws a blob of acid at her.

The man Turi recognizes as Khabekh-Shu snarls, "I see you have recruited the lowest scum to your help! No matter, by Hakotep's watchful eye, this time I will finish you!" He steps back, a flurry of arcane words come from under the mask, and ends an intricate hand movement by spreading his fingers... from them, a hurricane of frost erupts, crystals of ice unnaturally appearing out of the hot, dry desert air!

*Spoiler: end of round 5*
Show

Turi takes (2d4)[*5*] more acid damage from the Acid Arrow

Natala's Burst of Radiance kills C5 and blinds C9 (rolled in OOC). As a result, 2 of the ally's arrows hit C9.

Vlarga's attack will hit an image on a roll of 1-5, Khabekh-Shu on a 6: (1d6)[*1*] - miss, one less image

C10 casts Acid Arrow at Vlarga, ranged touch (1d20+8)[*24*] acid damage (2d4)[*2*]; cc(28) (1d20+8)[*19*] acid damage (2d4)[*3*] - hit

Khabekh-Shu moves, offering Vlarga an AoO:
(1d20+15)[*20*] damage (2d4+16)[*22*]; cc(33) (1d20+15)[*30*] cd (2d4+16)[*22*]
Vlarga's attack will hit an image on a roll of 1-4, Khabekh-Shu on a 5: (1d5)[*3*] (if the earlier attack hit, then there are 5 images left, use (1d6)[*5*] and hit on a 6 instead) - miss, one less image

Khabekh-Shu casts Cone of Cold (11d6)[*35*] cold damage, Refl save DC20
Natala (1d20+9)[*21*] - pass, 17 damage
Turi (including bonus for cover) (1d20+14)[*18*] - fail, 35 damage
Lehasti (not grappled right now) [roll15 - fail, 35 damage]
Azkin (1d20+9)[*26*] - pass, 17 damage
Vlarga (1d20+10)[*11*] - fail, 35 damage

C8 is no longer dazzled and fires his crossbow at Lehasti (1d20+8)[*11*] (includes range penalty I had forgotten until now) damage (1d10+1)[*7*] ; cc(27) (1d20+8)[*13*] cd (1d10+1)[*3*] - miss

The sand golem attacks Lehasti 
Slam #1 (1d20+18)[*20*] damage (2d6+7)[*14*]; cc(38) (1d20+18)[*25*] cd (2d6+7)[*14*] and grab (1d20+24)[*25*] - hit and grab
Slam #2 (1d20+18)[*36*] damage (2d6+7)[*14*]; cc(38) (1d20+18)[*33*] cd (2d6+7)[*12*] and grab (1d20+24)[*35*] - hit 

Summary: 
Natala took 17 damage
Turi took 40 damage
Lehasti took 63 damage and is grappled again
Azkin took 17 damage
Vlarga took 37 damage and the acid will continue to hurt next round
Khabekh-Shu has 3 images left

*Spoiler: Map1: Exterior*
Show




*Spoiler: Map2: Inside the cliff*
Show




* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## SanguinePenguin

After flailing idly for most of the battle, Vlarga is finally in a place where she can do something useful.  The blast of cold makes her blood boil, and she grows in size.  Now towering over the spell caster, she swings her massive blade into the images in hopes of destroying the caster.

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 6*
Show

Note: I had been neglecting the bloodrager DR 1/- for the whole battle, restored 4HP

Rage: grow to AT-AU14-15

Attack 1: (1d20+17)[*27*] Dam: (2d6+20)[*31*] (Confirm (18-20): (1d20+17)[*21*] extra dam: (2d6+20)[*22*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - intimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*31*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) Image roll: (1d4)[*2*] miss, destroy image

Attack 2: (1d20+9)[*23*] Dam: (2d6+20)[*27*] (Confirm (18-20): (1d20+9)[*27*] extra dam: (2d6+20)[*27*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - intimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*31*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) Image roll: (1d4)[*2*] or (1d3)[*2*] miss, destroy image

Attack haste: (1d20+14)[*31*] Dam: (2d6+20)[*27*] (Confirm (18-20): (1d20+14)[*16*] extra dam: (2d6+20)[*28*])
Cornugon Smash: On hit - intimidate to shaken target: (1d20+14)[*23*] (DC = 10 + HD + Wis) Image roll: (1d4)[*4*] or (1d3)[*3*] or (1d2)[*2*], hit

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 6*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP*(71) 47/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 60 (70)
*AC* 24, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 6, *Will* 6, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 haste, +4 shield)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 20/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition*
Bloodrage: Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
Haste: 1/7 +1 to hit, AC, ref, +1 attack in full attack
Bless: Lots +1 insight to attack
Protection from arrows: Lots DR 10 vs arrows
Shield: Lots +4 shield to AC

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 6, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (40 out of 80 ft used today)
_Haste_, round 7/8
Invisible (from _Vanish_), round 1 of 5

As Vershab reappears a beautiful, obviously celestial tiger is summoned on the other side of the sand golem from Lehasti, about 15 feet away. The massive cat looks at the sand golem and doesn't hesitate, charging and pouncing upon the massive construct!

With a contemptuous motion Vershab casts _Vanish_ again and disappears from view. Then, as he's turning back to watch the pitched battle near the entrance he steps between dimensions and exits atop the arch. He walks north along the arch and calls down to his allies, "In a moment I will renew the magical effect hastening all of you. In the meantime, I recommend destroying the sand golem and not grouping together for the enemies' spells. Many of you also look significantly wounded..." 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The celestial tiger will appear at *F21-G22*. It will immediately charge the sand golem, using it's Pounce ability to full attack.

Two Claws + Grab: (1d20+12)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d20+15)[*23*] grapple check to initiate, (1d8+6)[*13*] damage, (1d8+6)[*7*] critical strike damage.
(1d20+12)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*25*] (20/x2), (1d20+15)[*24*] grapple check to initiate, (1d8+6)[*10*] damage, (1d8+6)[*8*] critical strike damage.

Bite + Grab: (1d20+11)[*26*] to hit, (1d20+11)[*17*] (20/x2), (1d20+15)[*25*] grapple check to initiate, (2d6+6)[*10*] damage, (2d6+6)[*12*] critical strike damage.

Rake (if it successfully grapples the golem), 2 Claws: (1d20+12)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*20*] (20/x2), (1d8+6)[*12*] damage, (1d8+6)[*7*] critical strike damage.
(1d20+12)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+12)[*16*] (20/x2), (1d8+6)[*12*] damage, (1d8+6)[*9*] critical strike damage.

Vershab casts _Vanish_ again.

Vershab casts Stinking Cloud, centered on the upper right corner of *J2*, DC 19 Fortitude Save for C6-C8 or they are nauseated. The purpose of this is both debuff the enemy and prevent them from being able to see us to target any of the PCs with spells or attacks. I am expecting the cloud to function as a near-sphere and hinder them even if they climb up or down along the wall. Edit: this spell wasn't prepared today and I haven't had time to use the _Quick Study_ exploit to swap it in...

Vershab will then use Dimensional Slide to go up to *L17* (on the arch, counts as 5-ft of movement) and then continue moving directly north along the arch until adjacent to the door into the upper level (I think at either *A17* or *B17*, whichever is still outside where he can see the fight below and have line of effect for casting _Haste_ in a couple of rounds).

All party members are _Hasted_ for this round and one more, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

Azkin is invisible for three more rounds. 

Lehasti is _enlarged_ (doubling in space on the map, providing reach, increasing her weapon's baseline damage, imbuing her with +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, and -1 on attack rolls and AC) for about eight minutes.

----------


## Farmerbink

Turi grunts, surprised and injured by the sudden blast of cold.  _"He can see me!"_ he whispers urgently through the conduit.  

Even as Vlarga swells in size, the youngster decides on his next move.  He dashes forwards, half running, half flying  as Vershab's various magics spur him on.  At the last second, he steps to the side before attacking the spellcaster from the back.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 5*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 30/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 0/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Move to AR/15, should be just enough to step around threatened spaces.
Attack KS, flanking with Vlarga:
(1d20+15)[*30*] kukri
(1d20+15)[*24*] crit confirmation? (33+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*8*] damage (including trait)
(1d4+7)[*8*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*19*] sneak stab
Use debilitating injury to _Hamper:_ -5' to all movements, and no 5-foot step

If an AoO happens, shank:
(1d20+15)[*27*] kukri
(1d20+15)[*26*] crit confirmation? (33+, x2)
(1d4+7)[*10*] damage (including trait)
(1d4+7)[*10*] crit bonus
(4d8)[*12*] sneak stab

If an AoO happens and he's no longer flanking, trip instead:
(1d20+17)[*32*] (does not include flanking bonus)

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala hissed as the frost covered her, blistering her skin painfully.  With Vlarga in close proximity, it seemed the mage might be effectively managed soon enough.  However, glancing back outside the chamber, she could see Lehasti covered in a sheen of ice and locked in the grasp of the golem.  Frustrated, the desert walker slipped back to Lehasti and called upon her greatest healing to service the warrior.  She also directed her ally to perform one more attack before it return to the celestial skies of its home plane.   She also made sure that at the other chamber entrance, the giant falchion continued to attack the same cultist.  
_Round 5 - Natala directs the ally to attack and move (swift), advances 25' to B13 (move), casts cure critical wounds (Hps - (4d8+8)[25]) on Lehasti

Spiritual weapon continues to attack C8: Attack 1 - (1d20+11)[27], Damage - (1d8+2)[5], Attack 2 - (1d20+6)[25], Damage - (1d8+2)[7] (If 22 confirms, add 7 more damage)

As a swift action from Natala, Spiritual Ally flies up to 30' and forward to E15; full attack vs C9 
Attack 1 - (1d20+13)[28], Damage - (1d10+2)[8]
Attack 2 - (1d20+8)[9], Damage - (1d10+2)[3]
Rapid Shot - (1d20+13)[18], Damage - (1d10+2)[10]

Conditions/Effects: SW (6 rounds); Weapon Focus (+1 w/shortbows, 5 rounds); Spiritual ally (last round); Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (up to 8 min); Haste (+1 att/AC [dodge]/Ref, +30' move, +1 attack w/full - Vershab/2 rounds), bless (+1 att/save vs fear [morale] - Azkin/6 min); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 64/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30 (60)
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 (+9) *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (5/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## JWallyR

Azkin shudders invisibly at the icy blast, even shielded as he is behind his mistress's enlarged bulk. He reaches up toward the paladin, noting the weariness and- is that _frost?_- that seem to cover the paladin. Intoning a fervent prayer, he invokes the favor of their shared deity...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard: Convert Summon Monster 2 into Cure Moderate Wounds for (2d8+6)[*16*] healing.

Then, move ~20ft away from Lehasti, like I13?
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 40/57, *Speed* 60
*AC* 20, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 1 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear, 53 rds remaining
Vanish: Invisible, 3 rds remaining 



Lehasti gasps in pain from the barrage of grit and frost. Drawing upon some inner reservoir of hope, the paladin grits her teeth, struggling viciously against what seem to pass for the sandy construct's hands...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: LoH self for (4d6)[*20*] healing.
Standard: Combat Maneuver check to escape Grapple: (1d20+17)[*28*]
If successful, she will use her Move action to 5ft step southward.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* -2, *HP* 78/98, *Speed* 40
*AC* 16, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +17, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1, +1, Keen*  +17 (2d6+11, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +15 (2d8+9, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +15 (1d6+6,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, -2 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 6, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Divine Bond: Weapon is add'l +1 and Keen. 76 rds remaining
Enlarge Person: Lg size (+2 str, -2 Dex, weapon dmg, etc.) 75 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 AC (Defl), +2 saves vs evil. 55 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 52 rds remaining
Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 1 rds remaining
Grappled? If so, -4 Dex, -2 atk except to escape grapple

----------


## Gwynfrid

Suddenly, an enormous tiger appears, coated in the eerie light of the celestial realms, and it jumps at the golem, all claws and teeth bared! Its attacks manage to rip some amount of sand off the mineral creature's body. The golem stops moving for a second, as if ready to turn on its attacker. But the same voice the companions heard before calls out in its language:

*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

Crush her until she is pulp!

... And the golem resumes its merciless embrace of Lehasti, whose struggles to evade its grasp remain futile. Fortunately for her, Sarenrae and the ancient gods of Osirion are with her, and their blessed healing keeps her alive for another moment.

Inside, Vlarga, ignoring the pain from the acid that burns her fur away, savagely unleashes at Khabekh-Shu, scoring one deep gash on the sorcerer's shoulder. Behind the mask, does she detect a flash of fear in her opponent's eyes? Worse still for him, Turi and his kukris appear on the opposite side, and his slash destroys the remaining illusion! The Forgotten Pharaoh troth and caster decides to retreat, earning a vicious blow to the small of his back from Turi, and flies upwards through the opening. He then casts another spell, causing a rain of light motes to fall over both his attackers, covering them in light but with no harmful effect.

Arriving on the arch just outside the upper level of the hollowed cliff, Vershab sees him just as he lands next to the opening. He also notes a wounded cultist stumbling as he tries to retreat away from the window, and another one firing his crossbow at the assailants below.

Outside, the rain of crossbow bolts abates as the cultists seem to be preoccupied with something that's hard to see in the distance - Natala nods in satisfaction.

*Spoiler: end of round 6*
Show

Vlarga destroys 2 images and hits once. There's an image left, so Turi has a 50% chance of hitting, (1d2)[*1*] - the last image is gone
The tiger hits three times, doing serious damage since its attacks (bludgeoning) bypass the golem's DR.
Natala's ally and falchion both strike at the cultists with good success, but neither falls yet.

Kabekh-Shu flies up, AoOs are triggered:
Turi (1d20+15)[*30*] damage (1d4+7)[*8*] plus sneak (4d8)[*24*]; cc(33+) (1d20+15)[*30*] cd (1d4+7)[*10*] ((1d2)[*2*] if the last image is still there) - hit
Vlarga (1d20+19)[*20*] (flanking) damage (2d6+20)[*26*]; cc(37+) (1d20+19)[*21*] cd (2d6+20)[*25*] ((1d2)[*2*] if the last image is still there) - miss

If he survives this, Khabekh-Shu casts Glitterdust, Will DC16
Turi (1d20+7)[*16*] - pass
Vlarga (1d20+6)[*21*] - pass

C8 is now seriously hurt. Instead of firing again, he casts a spell.
C6 is no longer blind. He stands up, sees what's happening to his colleague, and casts a spell too.
C9 blindingly retreats, bumping his head into a pillar.
C10 fires his crossbow at Vlarga (1d20+10)[*20*] damage (1d10+1)[*5*]; cc(29+) (1d20+10)[*24*] cd (1d10+1)[*11*] - miss

The golem tries to maintain the grapple: (1d20+24)[*33*] damage (2d6+7)[*14*] plus constrict (2d6+10)[*17*] - ouch

Summary: 
Lehasti took 31 damage
Vlarga took 7 damage (from the acid, rolled in OOC)

*Spoiler: Map1: Exterior*
Show




*Spoiler: Map2: Inside the cliff*
Show






* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 7, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 4/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (40 out of 80 ft used today)
_Haste_, round 8/8
Invisible (from _Vanish_), round 2 of 5

"More extraplanar helps seems to be in order first, though..." mutters Vershab as his summoned tiger lays into the golem ferociously.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The celestial tiger will full attack the sand golem.

Two Claws + Grab: (1d20+10)[*19*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*18*] (20/x2), (1d20+13)[*31*] grapple check to initiate, (1d8+6)[*13*] damage, (1d8+6)[*9*] critical strike damage.
(1d20+10)[*27*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*24*] (20/x2), (1d20+13)[*25*] grapple check to initiate, (1d8+6)[*9*] damage, (1d8+6)[*13*] critical strike damage.

Bite + Grab: (1d20+9)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+9)[*12*] (20/x2), (1d20+13)[*27*] grapple check to initiate, (2d6+6)[*13*] damage, (2d6+6)[*17*] critical strike damage.

Rake (if it successfully grapples the golem), 2 Claws: (1d20+10)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*19*] (20/x2), (1d8+6)[*11*] damage, (1d8+6)[*7*] critical strike damage.
(1d20+10)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+10)[*17*] (20/x2), (1d8+6)[*9*] damage, (1d8+6)[*10*] critical strike damage.

Vershab begins casting _Summon Monster IV_.

All party members are _Hasted_ for one more round, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

Azkin is invisible for two more rounds. 

Lehasti is _enlarged_ (doubling in space on the map, providing reach, increasing her weapon's baseline damage, imbuing her with +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, and -1 on attack rolls and AC) for about eight minutes.

----------


## JWallyR

The enlarged Lehasti continues to struggle, hoping to free herself from the sand creature's grip...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attempt to escape Grapple: (1d20+17)[*24*]
LoH self: (4d6)[*13*] heals
Assuming she escapes, 5ft step in a direction that helps the summoned tiger to flank?

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init* -2, *HP* 75/98, *Speed* 40
*AC* 16, *Touch* 8, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 24, *Fort* 13, *Ref* 5, *Will* 9, *CMB* +17, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1, +1, Keen*  +17 (2d6+11, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +15 (2d8+9, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +15 (1d6+6,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, -2 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 6, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Divine Bond: Weapon is add'l +1 and Keen. 75 rds remaining
Enlarge Person: Lg size (+2 str, -2 Dex, weapon dmg, etc.) 74 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 AC (Defl), +2 saves vs evil. 54 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 51 rds remaining
Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 0 rds remaining
Grappled? If so, -4 Dex, -2 atk except to escape grapple 



Azkin murmurs another prayer, reaching up to touch his mistress's side...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Convert Bull's Strength into Cure Moderate Wounds for (2d8+6)[*15*] healing.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 40/57, *Speed* 60
*AC* 20, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 9, *Will* 10, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Haste: +1swing on FRA, +1atk/dodge/Ref, doubled move speed. 0 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear, 52 rds remaining
Vanish: Invisible, 2 rds remaining

----------


## Starbin

*Natala al Akmet, Warsighted Oracle*

Natala growled as the enemy caster fled, slipping away from her companions.  However, she was certain they would give chase soon enough.  For right now, she continued to let the spiritual weapon harry the cultist and decided to try some subterfuge.  She spoke, loud enough for the golem and Lehasti, "Use your magic to escape, mighty trickster!".  Casting a spell form the shadow of the enlarged paladin, an image of Lehasti suddenly slipped away from the one fighting the golem, moving to the outside, with a mocking laugh.  The figure beckoned the golem, forcing the creature to move it it wanted to attack.
_Round 6 - The ally is gone.  Natala casts minor image and tries to trick the golem with the idea that Lehasti has duplicated herself or moved away and left a decoy.  Minor image give a little sound (hence the laughter)

Spiritual weapon continues to attack C8:  Attack 1 - (1d20+11)[17], Damage - (1d8+2)[7], Attack 2 - (1d20+6)[25], Damage - (1d8+2)[7] (+3 damage if a 20 confirms the crit)

Conditions/Effects: SW (5 rounds); Weapon Focus (+1 w/shortbows, 4 rounds); Spirit Shield (up to 8 hrs; 1 hr); Ancestral weapon (up to 8 min); Haste (+1 att/AC [dodge]/Ref, +30' move, +1 attack w/full - Vershab/1 round), bless (+1 att/save vs fear [morale] - Azkin/6 min); Darkvision_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*AC* 21 (22) *HP* 64/72 *Init* +8 *Move* 30 (60)
*Abilities* Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 20
*Fort* +6 *Reflex* +8 (+9) *Will* +9
*Weapon*: +1 longspear (+9/+4, 1d8+4), Ancestral Weapon (+1 magic weapon of choice from pantheon; Shortbow +11/+6 )
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

*0*: guidance, detect magic, create water, read magic, detect poison, stabilize, mending, ghost sound, mage hand, enhanced diplomacy (Unlimited)
*1st*: cure light wounds, unseen servant, ray of sickening, divine favor, remove fear, bless, protection vs evil (8/8)
*2nd*: cure moderate wounds, levitate, minor image, spiritual weapon, burst of radiance, lesser restoration, spear of purity (4/7)
*3rd*: cure serious wounds, heroism, searing light, summon monster III (6/6)
*4th*: cure critical wounds, spiritual ally, blessings of fervor (2/4)

*Martial flexibility*: 6/7 (gain 1 combat feat as swift, or two as move; lasts 1 min)
*Ancestral Weapon*: 7/8 (gain +1 weapon of choice, Lasts 1 min/charge)
*Spirit shield*: 6/7 (summon +6 mystic armor; lasts 1 hr per charge)
*Blessings*: 2/2 (War and Good)
*Key skills*: Diplomacy +13; KS History/Religion +10; Sense Motive +9; Spellcraft +9; Heal +5; Linguistics +5; KS All others +4; Craft Weapons +6
*Featherstep Slippers* : Ignore difficult terrain, take 5 step in difficult terrain

----------


## Farmerbink

Unwilling to let the enemy caster recover himself without making him fight for it, Turi dashes up alongside him once more.  With a deft swipe of his blade, he seeks to draw the man to the floor once more.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 6*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 30/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 0/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 

Move to AP/13
Trip KS: (1d20+18)[*32*]

Assuming he's successful, use greater trip benefit to AoO:
(1d20+13)[*33*] kukri
(1d20+13)[*14*] crit confirmation? (31+, x2)
(1d4+6)[*10*] damage
(1d4+6)[*10*] crit bonus

If the trio is unsuccessful, hopefully he triggers an AoO, and we'll use the same roll.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Not willing to let the caster escape, Vlarga dashes forward and leaps at him, lashing her blade out.

*Spoiler: Vlarga, Round 7*
Show

 Move to jump and attack: athletics? (1d20+5)[*10*]*+16=26* (forgot the speed adjustment) although I would think this should be Str based instead of Dex)
Vlarga is 15 ft tall with a 10 foot reach and jumped 6.5 ft high (8 ft high if str based)
Attack: (1d20+17)[*29*] Dam: (2d6+20)[*31*] (Confirm (18-20): (1d20+17)[*21*] extra dam: (2d6+20)[*24*])

*Spoiler: Vlarga status, Round 7*
Show

*Vlarga al-Lamashten*
F TN Gnoll Bloodrager, *Level* 8, *Init* 2, *HP*(69) 45/100, *DR* 1/-, DR 5 fire,acid,cold, *Speed* 60 (70)
*AC* 24, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 26, *Fort* 14, *Ref* 6, *Will* 6, *CMB* +12, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3   
*PA included Falchion +1 (not raging)*  +13/+5 (2d4+16, 18-20/x2)
*  Breastplate +3* (+9 Armor, +2 Dex, +2 Natural, +1 haste, +4 shield)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 16
  Bloodrage 19/21, Spells: 1st 1/2, 2nd 1/2
*Condition*
Bloodrage: Claws, Enlarge person, DR, 10ft reach
Haste: 0/7 +1 to hit, AC, ref, +1 attack in full attack
Bless: Lots +1 insight to attack
Protection from arrows: Lots DR 10 vs arrows
Shield: Lots +4 shield to AC

----------


## Gwynfrid

When a second Lehasti suddenly springs into existence, the golem briefly hesitates, and drops his real prey to lunge after the fake one. Immediately, the voice from above is heard again:

*Spoiler: Abyssal*
Show

Not that one, cretin! The other one! You had her a second ago!


The golem then ponderously turns towards the actual servant of the Dawnflower again, ignoring the enormous tiger who continues making sand fly everywhere.

The ever-loyal Azkin bolsters his mentor, as always. On top of the platform, the cultists are continually harassed by Natala's flying scimitar, but, having cast all the protection spells they could, they resume their crossbow attacks.

Inside, the arrogant Khabekh-Shu learns, the hard way, that sometimes the advantage of height doesn't suffice. The quick-flying Turi comes to the attack again, dropping the enemy sorcerer to the floor and doubling down with a swift kukri slash. In a mighty jump, the gigantic Vlarga reaches just high enough to land the killing blow! This results in the now familiar explosion as the blinding cartouche of the Forgotten Pharaoh appears on the man's chest and transforms him into pure heat and light, leaving only ashes behind... 

*Spoiler: end of round 6*
Show

Lehasti is now free, but the golem has its sight on her again.

The tiger hits once but fails to grab.

One of the spiritual weapon attacks lands (not a crit).

Khabekh-Shu dies, and explodes.
Saves DC17:
Turi Refl (1d20+11)[*24*], fire damage (1d6+11)[*17*] - no damage
Turi Fort (1d20+9)[*15*] or blinded 1 round - fail, blinded
Vlarga Refl (1d20+6)[*12*], fire damage (1d6+11)[*13*] - fail
Vlarga  Fort (1d20+14)[*21*] or blinded 1 round - success
C10 Fort (1d20+8)[*26*] or blinded 1 round - success

C6 fires his crossbow at Natala (1d20+10)[*30*] damage (1d10+1)[*4*]; cc(29+) (1d20+10)[*29*] cd (1d10+1)[*6*] - crit - 10 damage
C7 is no longer blind. He stands up, fires the crossbow at Natala  (1d20+10)[*16*] damage (1d10+1)[*10*]; cc(29+) (1d20+10)[*26*] cd (1d10+1)[*2*] - miss
C8 fires his crossbow at Natala  (1d20+10)[*13*] damage (1d10+1)[*10*]; cc(29+) (1d20+10)[*23*] cd (1d10+1)[*6*] - miss
C9 is still blind and stays in place
C10 (if not blind) fires his crossbow at Turi (1d20+10)[*27*] damage (1d10+1)[*9*]; cc(29+) (1d20+10)[*29*] cd (1d10+1)[*3*] - hit

The golem drops Lehasti and wastes a round going after the fake.

Summary: 
Vlarga took 6 damage (from the acid, rolled in OOC) plus 13 fire damage. With the resistances, that's actually 9 total.
Turi is blind and took 9 damage
Natala took 10 damage

*Spoiler: Map1: Exterior*
Show




*Spoiler: Map2: Inside the cliff*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 8, Vershab's Status*
Show

*Vershab Fethi*
Male True Neutral Human Blood Arcanist, *Level* 8, *Init* 12, *HP* 57/57, *DR* 5/- (vs. Nonlethal), *Speed* 60 ft.
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*Mage Armor (Extended, 16 Hours)* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Haste)
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 22, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* 3/11 Arcane Reservoir Available
0/5 Grave Touch Used
Draak 25/25 HPs
Extended Mage Armor
Dimensional Slide (40 out of 80 ft used today)
Invisible (from _Vanish_), round 3 of 5
Summoned Monster (tiger) round 3 of 9
Summoned Monster (medium air elemental) round 1 of 8

"This air elemental will handle the cultists over there. The tiger should finish the golem soon," calls Vershab as he invisibly reviews his spellbook, swapping spells prepared. "Turi, fly away from the cultist near you. Then we need to find the remaining enemy leader - I suspect he is invisible, but he can see well enough to direct the golem..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The celestial tiger will full attack the sand golem.

Two Claws + Grab: [roll0] to hit, [roll1] (20/x2), [roll2] grapple check to initiate, [roll3] damage, [roll4] critical strike damage.
[roll5] to hit, [roll6] (20/x2), [roll7] grapple check to initiate, [roll8] damage, [roll9] critical strike damage.

Bite + Grab: [roll10] to hit, [roll11] (20/x2), [roll12] grapple check to initiate, [roll13] damage, [roll14] critical strike damage.

Rake (if it successfully grapples the golem), 2 Claws: [roll15] to hit, [roll16] (20/x2), [roll17] grapple check to initiate, [roll18] damage, [roll19] critical strike damage.
[roll20] to hit, [roll21] (20/x2), [roll22] grapple check to initiate, [roll23] damage, [roll24] critical strike damage.

The Medium Air Elemental will fly to *J3* and use its Whirlwind ability to attack all three cultists there (DC 14 Reflex save or they take [roll25] damage (as the elemental's slam attack). Any cultists who fail the first save must pass a second at the same DC or "be picked up bodily and held suspended in the powerful winds, automatically taking the indicated damage each round." The whirlwind lasts 2 rounds. See OoC for rolls...

Vershab will use his round to swap spells using the _Quick Study_ exploit - _Scorching Ray_ for _Blindness/Deafness_.

Azkin is invisible for one more round. 

Lehasti is _enlarged_ (doubling in space on the map, providing reach, increasing her weapon's baseline damage, imbuing her with +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, and -1 on attack rolls and AC) for about eight minutes.

----------


## Farmerbink

Blindly, Turi scrambles for cover, trying to remember where the columns are.

*Spoiler: Turi, round 7*
Show

*Turi Masakhet*
Male N Human Fighter 1 / URogue 7 (Knife master), *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 30/88, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22 *23*, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 11 *12*, *Will* 7, *CMB* +6/+1, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1   
*+1 Kukri x2*  +13 or +11/+11/+6 (1d4+6, 18-20, x2)
*Cold iron dagger*  +11 (1d4, 19-20, x2)
*Silver dagger*  +11 (1d4-1, 19-20, x2)
*mist form- 20% concealment Mistmail*, *  Amulet of natural armor* (+5 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect, +0 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Condition* +1 dmg when flanking 
sneak stab: 4d8/4d4, DEBILITATING ATTACK
+2 AC *(24)* vs attack with light blades
Endurance, die hard // Resiliency: 1/1
Vanish: 0/2 (CL 6)
-2 skill checks after failure
ignore first 5' of difficult terrain
poisons, potions
Escape artist R's edge
Headband of Unshakeable Resolve: 3/3 
Fly: several minutes yet? 

Move (to AP/17?)
Take cover? (Total defense?)

----------


## JWallyR

Lehasti and Azkin gasp in shared relief at the paladin's momentary reprieve from the sand golem's otherwise implacable assault as it momentarily loses focus. As it shifts in response to the barked order from above, She glares in fury, and with a roar she sweeps her supernaturally enlarged heavy flail at its center of mass, desperately hoping to disperse enough of the sand to render the creature inert. At her heel, the unseen Azkin rests a palm against his mistress's titanic flank, crying out, "Strike hard, and true, for the glory of the Everlight!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Azkin activates Touch of Good to grant Lehasti +3 on attacks, skills, ability checks, and saves for 1 rd.

*Spoiler: Azkin Stats*
Show

*Azkin*
M NG Human Cleric, *Level* 6, *Init* 2, *HP* 40/57, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 8, *Will* 10, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Keen Scimitar +1*  7 (1d6+3, 15-20, x2)
*  Dagger +1*  6 (1d4+3, 19-20, x2)
*  Chain Shirt*, *  Shield, Heavy Wooden* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 10
*Condition* Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear, 51 rds remaining
Vanish: Invisible, 1 rd remaining 


Lehasti begins FRA at the Sand golem with Power Attack. *Flanking not included*, but if she can 5ft step to flank with the summoned tiger she will gladly do so.

Attack: (1d20+14)[*20*]
CC (19/20) (1d20+14)[*16*]
Damage: (2d8+18)[*31*] bludgeoning
Crit damage: (2d8+18)[*26*] bludgeoning

Should it still be alive, a second attack:
Attack: (1d20+9)[*22*]
CC (19/20) (1d20+9)[*17*]
Damage: (2d8+18)[*32*] bludgeoning
Crit damage: (2d8+18)[*26*] bludgeoning

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show

Attack: (1d20+14)[*15*]
CC (19/20) (1d20+14)[*28*]
Damage: (2d8+18)[*25*] bludgeoning
Crit damage: (2d8+18)[*27*] bludgeoning



Should it no longer be a threat, Lehasti will look for her Falchion in hopes of retrieving it.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Lehasti Gesmeha*
F LG Human Paladin, *Level* 8, *Init*  , *HP* 75/98, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 25, *Fort* 16, *Ref* 9, *Will* 12, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 8   
*+1/Flaming/Flaming Burst, Continual Flame Flaming Puzzle Falchion +1, +1, Keen*  +17 (2d6+20, 18-20, x2)
*  Flail, Heavy*  +14 (2d8+18, 19-20, x2)
*  Spiked Gauntlet*  +14 (1d6+12,  )
*  Breastplate +1* (+7 Armor, -1 Size, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 17
*Condition* Falchion is +1 flaming burst today
Divine Bond: Weapon is add'l +1 and Keen. 74 rds remaining
Enlarge Person: Lg size (+2 str, -2 Dex, weapon dmg, etc.) 73 rds remaining
Protection from Evil: +2 AC (Defl), +2 saves vs evil. 53 rds remaining
Bless: +1 atk, saves vs fear (lul), 50 rds remaining
Power Attack: -3 atk, +6 dmg
Touch of Good: +3 to

----------

